# Speedy Bandouliere 20



## ferriswheel16

Hi girls, do y'all have more information on this bag? It is stated to be made available in two colours for its shoulder strap - pink and brown. I am interested to know whether the strap is adjustable and also how the brown strap would look like.


----------



## Emphosix

This is the other one (M45957):
Strap does not seem to be adjustable.


----------



## ferriswheel16

Emphosix said:


> This is the other one (M45957):
> Strap does not seem to be adjustable.
> View attachment 5199584


Thanks my dear, the brown one looks lovely  From the pic, it seems like the strap is non-adjustable. Have contacted my SA for more info! *fingers cross*


----------



## calipursegal

You can pre-order the bag now in the US. The release date is 10/29, the cost is $1,890. Pretty _cray_ that it costs MORE than the 25 and it has less leather! I ordered it anyway.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

calipursegal said:


> You can pre-order the bag now in the US. The release date is 10/29, the cost is $1,890. Pretty _cray_ that it costs MORE than the 25 and it has less leather! I ordered it anyway.



Thank you for the heads up! When I was at the store yesterday, the CA was able to see this on the tablet; however, it was unavailable for preorder. After I saw your post this evening, I contacted the concierge... preorder DONE!


----------



## EleanorOfAquitaine

I also was able to pre-order today when I called the phone concierge. This was after I emailed concierge yesterday and they totally ignored my request to pre-order and suggested the Neverfull MM instead, super annoying. My CA also claimed it wasn't available for pre-order.


----------



## Lilylili

Do you know the price in cad?


----------



## Yokies

Lilylili said:


> Do you know the price in cad?


The price in cad is $2410 as I was able to pre-order via concierge.


----------



## MeepMeep67

calipursegal said:


> You can pre-order the bag now in the US. The release date is 10/29, the cost is $1,890. Pretty _cray_ that it costs MORE than the 25 and it has less leather! I ordered it anyway.





AmalieLotte92 said:


> Thank you for the heads up! When I was at the store yesterday, the CA was able to see this on the tablet; however, it was unavailable for preorder. After I saw your post this evening, I contacted the concierge... preorder DONE!


.

Thank you both so much!!!Thank you so much for the info.  I reallly want this bag, seems like the perfect size for me (The speed nano too small, the 25 a tad too big). Im still worried they can cancel our orders.  Does yours still say order submitted? or in order preparation??


----------



## MikaelaN

MeepMeep67 said:


> .
> 
> Thank you both so much!!!Thank you so much for the info.  I reallly want this bag, seems like the perfect size for me (The speed nano too small, the 25 a tad too big). Im still worried they can cancel our orders.  Does yours still say order submitted? or in order preparation??



Mine is in submitted status and is pending product availability.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I was able to get the 20 in leather and pre-order the canvas. I'm not liking the size, it's too small for me, it looks like a toy . I'm returning the leather one for sure but might keep the canvas since I have nothing else in monogram. The canvas for me says "Pending product availability."


----------



## MeepMeep67

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was able to get the 20 in leather and pre-order the canvas. I'm not liking the size, it's too small for me, it looks like a toy . I'm returning the leather one for sure but might keep the canvas since I have nothing else in monogram. The canvas for me says "Pending product availability."


oh no.  I have not seen one in person, was going off measurements
what does it hold?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MeepMeep67 said:


> oh no.  I have not seen one in person, was going off measurements
> what does it hold?


It holds a lot I wouldn't worry about capacity. The width is about 4" or more so very generous. I just tried my phone and it was a super easy fit with lots of room to spare. Visually it is very small when holding it, it looks better on the shoulder or crossbody. I've never seen a nano but to me it looked nano. It's spacious enough that I'll likely keep the mono but I just can't pay the leather price for it. It's very well made and has the soft lining.


----------



## MeepMeep67

ccbaggirl89 said:


> It holds a lot I wouldn't worry about capacity. The width is about 4" or more so very generous. I just tried my phone and it was a super easy fit with lots of room to spare. Visually it is very small when holding it, it looks better on the shoulder or crossbody. I've never seen a nano but to me it looked nano. It's spacious enough that I'll likely keep the mono but I just can't pay the leather price for it. It's very well made and has the soft lining.


Ok Thank you. I understand what you mean now.  I mostly wear crossbody.  BC (before covid) my favorite bag was my Black Pochette Metis, so I purchased the Turtledove, but have never used it because Ive downsized what I carry now.  So im using all my smaller bags


----------



## MeepMeep67

Here are some great comparisons:



23adeline said:


> For size comparison between
> Speedy 20 , Speedy BB & Nano .
> *Speedy BB is taller but narrower than Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208492
> View attachment 5208491
> View attachment 5208493


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Size comparison
> Nano Speedy vs Speedy 20 vs Speedy BB & also Keepall xs .
> Speedy BB is taller but narrower than Speedy 20
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208490
> View attachment 5208483
> View attachment 5208484
> View attachment 5208489
> View attachment 5208487
> View attachment 5208486


----------



## AmalieLotte92

I had an interesting conversation with a CA at my local boutique today....

I stopped by just to browse around, and I mentioned that I preordered an item to be shipped to that location when available. The CA asked, "Which item?", and I said the new monogram Speedy 20. The CA looked at me as if I had 2 heads, and kept shaking their head, saying, "That's not possible; you can't order that yet." Even went as far as to pull out the tablet and show me. I said, "Well, I did. I did a phone* preorder." (*I didn't want to say I used the Digital Concierge)

"Well, did they take payment?"
Yes.
"Oh, well then they won't charge your card until it's available."
Oh, they did charge my card. I guess they'll just ship it here when it's ready, and I'll come get pick it up, right?
"Well, that's an online order, so they'll let you know I guess..."

So for anyone else who preordered, did you go through an in-store CA or use concierge (phone or digital)? I'm curious to know...  But yeah, this CA was ADAMANT that I couldn't have ordered this already. I wonder if concierge has a different system they work off of.

I'm in the U.S. fyi.


----------



## ChanelFan29

The sales associate I spoke to said it wasn't available to pre-order yet, but she's going to keep an eye out for me.  She is usually on her A-game with watching for particular items and keeping me in the loop.  I have always been a huge Speedy fan since the early 2000s (Jessica Simpson days) so I'd love to get a canvass one in size 20!!  My LV bag collection is pretty standard, a couple of Speedies and Neverfulls. 

I am kind of bummed I didn't get the previous Speedy 20 in black emp leather, I think that was in 2016 or '17.


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

MeepMeep67 said:


> Here are some great comparisons:


This is great. Thanks for sharing the 23adeline’s photos. I am hanging out to get a mono 20. Got all my fingers crossed!


----------



## gottabuyit

AmalieLotte92 said:


> I had an interesting conversation with a CA at my local boutique today....
> 
> I stopped by just to browse around, and I mentioned that I preordered an item to be shipped to that location when available. The CA asked, "Which item?", and I said the new monogram Speedy 20. The CA looked at me as if I had 2 heads, and kept shaking their head, saying, "That's not possible; you can't order that yet." Even went as far as to pull out the tablet and show me. I said, "Well, I did. I did a phone* preorder." (*I didn't want to say I used the Digital Concierge)
> 
> "Well, did they take payment?"
> Yes.
> "Oh, well then they won't charge your card until it's available."
> Oh, they did charge my card. I guess they'll just ship it here when it's ready, and I'll come get pick it up, right?
> "Well, that's an online order, so they'll let you know I guess..."
> 
> So for anyone else who preordered, did you go through an in-store CA or use concierge (phone or digital)? I'm curious to know...  But yeah, this CA was ADAMANT that I couldn't have ordered this already. I wonder if concierge has a different system they work off of.
> 
> I'm in the U.S. fyi.


I ordered over the phone yesterday. I’m fairly new to this so I don’t know what digital concierge is. They emailed me a link and i used that to pay.


----------



## MeepMeep67

AmalieLotte92 said:


> I had an interesting conversation with a CA at my local boutique today....
> 
> I stopped by just to browse around, and I mentioned that I preordered an item to be shipped to that location when available. The CA asked, "Which item?", and I said the new monogram Speedy 20. The CA looked at me as if I had 2 heads, and kept shaking their head, saying, "That's not possible; you can't order that yet." Even went as far as to pull out the tablet and show me. I said, "Well, I did. I did a phone* preorder." (*I didn't want to say I used the Digital Concierge)
> 
> "Well, did they take payment?"
> Yes.
> "Oh, well then they won't charge your card until it's available."
> Oh, they did charge my card. I guess they'll just ship it here when it's ready, and I'll come get pick it up, right?
> "Well, that's an online order, so they'll let you know I guess..."
> 
> So for anyone else who preordered, did you go through an in-store CA or use concierge (phone or digital)? I'm curious to know...  But yeah, this CA was ADAMANT that I couldn't have ordered this already. I wonder if concierge has a different system they work off of.
> 
> I'm in the U.S. fyi.


Ordered over the phone and my credit card has been charged.  Fingers crossed we get one.  There was a lot of people pre ordering the Xmas Animation pieces through phone and digital Concierge and their orders were cancelled right before the launch!


----------



## newaroundhere

I just placed my preorder for the black and tan strap Speedy 20 through the email concierge, yippee! When I email them, I also asked if I could order the key pouch and MPA in mono as well. Previous attempts to order these through the concierge failed for me, but I was hoping that maybe since I was ordering a larger item as well they would let me order them. They said MPA was sold out, but they let me order the key pouch! One less thing to stalk the site for.


----------



## Lilylili

Does the concierge work for canadians too? Did any canadians have tried?
Is there any duty fees for importation fees? Thank you


----------



## Yokies

Lilylili said:


> Does the concierge work for canadians too? Did any canadians have tried?
> Is there any duty fees for importation fees? Thank you


I am from Canada and I was able to order via concierge as I inquired a few weeks ago and then they emailed me when it was available for pre-order. No duties on purchases as you are paying in CAD and taxes based on your province. Hope this helps.


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Any Australians been able to pay for a speedy 20? I contacted my SA straight after I saw Foxy’s Instagram post about it. She said she put me on the waitlist. Contacted customer service yesterday who confirmed I was on the waitlist. The rep said she didn’t have any information about when payments would/could be made. My SA also said there was no information about payments/links yet. Weird that other countries have been able to make a payment but not yet in Australia. Patience is hard for me right now haha  I just want to secure the bag!


----------



## Lilylili

Yokies said:


> I am from Canada and I was able to order via concierge as I inquired a few weeks ago and then they emailed me when it was available for pre-order. No duties on purchases as you are paying in CAD and taxes based on your province. Hope this helps.



Thank you i just called and place an order


----------



## Nancy in VA

Where can I get the concierge number?  And what is digital concierge?


----------



## LVFloridagirl

I called the regular line and placed a preorder for the mono 20 today as well. They emailed a payment link and were very helpful


----------



## balen.girl

IloveplantsandLV said:


> Any Australians been able to pay for a speedy 20? I contacted my SA straight after I saw Foxy’s Instagram post about it. She said she put me on the waitlist. Contacted customer service yesterday who confirmed I was on the waitlist. The rep said she didn’t have any information about when payments would/could be made. My SA also said there was no information about payments/links yet. Weird that other countries have been able to make a payment but not yet in Australia. Patience is hard for me right now haha  I just want to secure the bag!


I was told the same thing. I am on the list but can’t pay for it. Let’s wait and see. I know it’s hard..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Nancy in VA said:


> Where can I get the concierge number?  And what is digital concierge?


I got the number/email from a friend who used the service before and they asked me when I contacted them how I was able to get their number. I had a specific contact there I hooked up with. It's exactly as it sounds, an online service to help people find hard-to-find products. Maybe someone else can shed more light on it, but I always figured you needed a good purchase history to get their help. I have one but was never told about them except through friends.

I was able to order the speedy 20 canvas from them and my card was charged, so I assume it'll make its way to me when released.


----------



## travelbliss

Nancy in VA said:


> Where can I get the concierge number?  And what is digital concierge?





ccbaggirl89 said:


> I got the number/email from a friend who used the service before and they asked me when I contacted them how I was able to get their number. I had a specific contact there I hooked up with. It's exactly as it sounds, an online service to help people find hard-to-find products. Maybe someone else can shed more light on it, but I always figured you needed a good purchase history to get their help. I have one but was never told about them except through friends.
> 
> I was able to order the speedy 20 canvas from them and my card was charged, so I assume it'll make its way to me when released.



*In the link below,  scroll to see Vlad's header message, and the concierge info is there.  *






						What LV are you stalking today? US/CA
					

Please post Louis Vuitton items you’re stalking and any hard to find items that pop up online,  *please indicate if you're seeking the item or if you've seen it available!*  The official LV email to inquire about ordering is concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com  This is not a discussion/chat...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## onlyk

MeepMeep67 said:


> Here are some great comparisons:


now the nano is the cheapest Speedy b (& canvas bag) to buy, I'm wondering if LV going to discontinue it, they didn't increase price of it usually that means they are going to discontinue the product.


----------



## LittleStar88

I just ordered the one with the pink strap.


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

balen.girl said:


> I was told the same thing. I am on the list but can’t pay for it. Let’s wait and see. I know it’s hard..


Thanks @balen.girl I guess I’m extra impatient because I can’t really do anything else due to lockdown  Shopping and seeing the delivery man is practically the highlight for me in terms of activities outside of baby haha. I am looking forward to seeing the DHL man with another Louis box!


----------



## balen.girl

onlyk said:


> now the nano is the cheapest Speedy b (& canvas bag) to buy, I'm wondering if LV going to discontinue it, they didn't increase price of it usually that means they are going to discontinue the product.


Is there anything we can buy ? I would love to buy another one for my daughter. Hahahaha but this nano is super unicorn bag..! Very hard to get. And if it’s discontinued, I am sure reseller will be very happy. They can make more money. Now their price is already crazy. So greedy.


----------



## balen.girl

IloveplantsandLV said:


> Thanks @balen.girl I guess I’m extra impatient because I can’t really do anything else due to lockdown  Shopping and seeing the delivery man is practically the highlight for me in terms of activities outside of baby haha. I am looking forward to seeing the DHL man with another Louis box!


Yes I can understand your situation, I have the same feelings last time, that’s why my collection grows so fast..! Stay safe dear..


----------



## calipursegal

AmalieLotte92 said:


> I had an interesting conversation with a CA at my local boutique today....
> 
> I stopped by just to browse around, and I mentioned that I preordered an item to be shipped to that location when available. The CA asked, "Which item?", and I said the new monogram Speedy 20. The CA looked at me as if I had 2 heads, and kept shaking their head, saying, "That's not possible; you can't order that yet." Even went as far as to pull out the tablet and show me. I said, "Well, I did. I did a phone* preorder." (*I didn't want to say I used the Digital Concierge)
> 
> "Well, did they take payment?"
> Yes.
> "Oh, well then they won't charge your card until it's available."
> Oh, they did charge my card. I guess they'll just ship it here when it's ready, and I'll come get pick it up, right?
> "Well, that's an online order, so they'll let you know I guess..."
> 
> So for anyone else who preordered, did you go through an in-store CA or use concierge (phone or digital)? I'm curious to know...  But yeah, this CA was ADAMANT that I couldn't have ordered this already. I wonder if concierge has a different system they work off of.
> 
> I'm in the U.S. fyi.



I ordered mine by emailing concierge. They responded to my inquiry in less than 10 mins (I'm in the US too.) I was charged the full price. Sadly I'm not near a store anymore, but I feel like the concierge is faster and they have more current information. I plan to use the email exclusively, no more calling or using the chat online.


----------



## LittleStar88

calipursegal said:


> I ordered mine by emailing concierge. They responded to my inquiry in less than 10 mins (I'm in the US too.) I was charged the full price. Sadly I'm not near a store anymore, but I feel like the concierge is faster and they have more current information. I plan to use the email exclusively, no more calling or using the chat online.



When I called, he said it's a good thing I placed my order and didn't wait for it to come out because this bag is going to be a hot seller and hard to get.

I was lucky enough to get a very helpful CA on the phone. But that has not always been the case.


----------



## calipursegal

LittleStar88 said:


> When I called, he said it's a good thing I placed my order and didn't wait for it to come out because this bag is going to be a hot seller and hard to get.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get a very helpful CA on the phone. But that has not always been the case.


Oh sorry, I didn't mean to imply they weren't helpful. I just hate waiting on the phone. 

I got the pink, but I heard beige is more popular. I am wondering if I should try to order beige too. What color did you pick?


----------



## LittleStar88

calipursegal said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't mean to imply they weren't helpful. I just hate waiting on the phone.
> 
> I got the pink, but I heard beige is more popular. I am wondering if I should try to order beige too. What color did you pick?



Oh my! No apologies! I was just adding my experience. I feel like it’s a roll of the dice when you call them. And the wait is often painful!

I went with pink. But it’s the same strap style As my Colorama Alma BB which Is too short for crossbody. So I plan to buy an adjustable strap to switch it out with.

My biggest curiosity about this bag is if the interior color is the same regardless of strap color…


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I was told the same thing. I am on the list but can’t pay for it. Let’s wait and see. I know it’s hard..


Which one are you getting? Beige or pink strap? And the price is $2950 AUD is that correct?


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Which one are you getting? Beige or pink strap? And the price is $2950 AUD is that correct?


I have no idea how much. Last time i ask was 26xx and really sad this one included on PI, which is NOT even launched yet.. But I order the beige one.


----------



## MeepMeep67

LittleStar88 said:


> When I called, he said it's a good thing I placed my order and didn't wait for it to come out because this bag is going to be a hot seller and hard to get.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get a very helpful CA on the phone. But that has not always been the case.


Im hoping we dont get cancelled and they honor the pre-sales.  Did he mention how many were made?


----------



## dizonmustard

I preordered the beige strap and I can’t wait! When are they supposed to ship out in the US?


----------



## closetluxe

Here's hoping we all get our pre-orders and don't get cancelled before it launches.


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I have no idea how much. Last time i ask was 26xx and really sad this one included on PI, which is NOT even launched yet.. But I order the beige one.


Agree! It’s not nice to PI a bag that hasn’t even been launched yet. The beige is my pick too, but the strap is a bit short for me as it’s the same length as the ones on the Alma bb. I wish it was longer.


----------



## bbkctpf

What?! How much is the bag in cad now? Is it not 2310 anymore?


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

bbkctpf said:


> What?! How much is the bag in cad now? Is it not 2310 anymore?


I think it's $29xx Australian now. Not sure what that is in CAD though.


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> Oh my! No apologies! I was just adding my experience. I feel like it’s a roll of the dice when you call them. And the wait is often painful!
> 
> I went with pink. But it’s the same strap style As my Colorama Alma BB which Is too short for crossbody. So I plan to buy an adjustable strap to switch it out with.
> 
> My biggest curiosity about this bag is if the interior color is the same regardless of strap color…


Is the strap with your Alma bb comfy? And do you mind me asking whats your height, considering your said it’s too short for you. I’m concerned abt the strap too. Probably will be too short for me too if it’s the same as the Alma bb.


----------



## LittleStar88

Bumbles said:


> Is the strap with your Alma bb comfy? And do you mind me asking whats your height, considering your said it’s too short for you. I’m concerned abt the strap too. Probably will be too short for me too if it’s the same as the Alma bb.



I’m 5’8”. My Alba BB with this strap… Bag sits too close to my boobs  so I bought short chain extenders to help with length. When worn on shoulder, the strap sometimes slips a bit (I think because of the width). I love the bag and strap but really wish it was adjustable!


----------



## calipursegal

LittleStar88 said:


> Oh my! No apologies! I was just adding my experience. I feel like it’s a roll of the dice when you call them. And the wait is often painful!
> 
> I went with pink. But it’s the same strap style As my Colorama Alma BB which Is too short for crossbody. So I plan to buy an adjustable strap to switch it out with.
> 
> My biggest curiosity about this bag is if the interior color is the same regardless of strap color…


I saw a pic on IG that I can’t find anymore and the pink bag had a pink interior! That’s what sold me on it. I don’t remember seeing the beige, I’m going to assume it’s the regular brown to match the strap?? I keep looking for that pic, if I find it I will post.


----------



## BagLady14

I am in the US and ordered the tan strap version on Oct 5th.  I called the 800 number.  The phone rep sent me a  payment email and credit card was charged while on the call.  Since then it's been in my purchase history on the LV website. Listed as "in preparation".


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m 5’8”. My Alba BB with this strap… Bag sits too close to my boobs  so I bought short chain extenders to help with length. When worn on shoulder, the strap sometimes slips a bit (I think because of the width). I love the bag and strap but really wish it was adjustable!


Yes thick straps can do that. And wish all their straps could be adjustable or a bit longer for us. I think I remember you got the black alma bb right? That’s a gorgeous colour. If so, then the pink speedy would be a better option for colour variety. When you have a sec, can you take some pics of how you extend the strap please. I think that would be so handy to know, as it can work for me too if I decide to get it. That has been my concern, so I haven’t waitlisted yet. Thanks so much!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BagLady14 said:


> I am in the US and ordered the tan strap version on Oct 5th.  I called the 800 number.  The phone rep sent me a  payment email and credit card was charged while on the call.  Since then it's been in my purchase history on the LV website. Listed as "in preparation".


My order was placed (for brown) Oct. 7 and says "pending product availability."


----------



## BagLady14

ccbaggirl89 said:


> My order was placed (for brown) Oct. 7 and says "pending product availability."


I assume that means they're not sure how many they will likely have available?  Did it clear your credit card?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BagLady14 said:


> I assume that means they're not sure how many they will likely have available?  Did it clear your credit card?


Yes, the card was charged right away, but I guess they can always issue a credit if it doesn't get fulfilled. I'm hopeful but not overly bothered if I don't get one.


----------



## bbkctpf

IloveplantsandLV said:


> I think it's $29xx Australian now. Not sure what that is in CAD though.


Darn. I’m guessing that’s about 2500-2600 cad. We’re preorders open for canvas before this increased?  Kind of kicking myself for not preordering it . Hope many of u got it before the increase if preorders were open then!


----------



## BagLady14

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes, the card was charged right away, but I guess they can always issue a credit if it doesn't get fulfilled. I'm hopeful but not overly bothered if I don't get one.


Did they charge you $1890?  I can't imagine they would increase the price before it's even released but who knows with them.  
I really hope I get one as it is a birthday gift from my husband.  I have three speedy 25's but would love a smaller one.  Never tried for the nano because it's just too small.


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Agree! It’s not nice to PI a bag that hasn’t even been launched yet. The beige is my pick too, but the strap is a bit short for me as it’s the same length as the ones on the Alma bb. I wish it was longer.


I have the same though. I don’t like the strap.. Too short and just doesn’t like the style. I have tried the strap on alma BB, just don’t like it. And if I don’t use the strap, it will be too expensive for a small bag. Need time to think about it.


----------



## LittleStar88

Bumbles said:


> Yes thick straps can do that. And wish all their straps could be adjustable or a bit longer for us. I think I remember you got the black alma bb right? That’s a gorgeous colour. If so, then the pink speedy would be a better option for colour variety. When you have a sec, can you take some pics of how you extend the strap please. I think that would be so handy to know, as it can work for me too if I decide to get it. That has been my concern, so I haven’t waitlisted yet. Thanks so much!



I do have the black Alma BB with the Colorama strap. I used these little chain extenders from Mattuo. I think they are 2.5 or 3 inches long. Bought two but using just one gives the extension I need for the right length. I will be honest - I am not in love with how it looks when worn but it doesn't look bad.


----------



## Yokies

bbkctpf said:


> Darn. I’m guessing that’s about 2500-2600 cad. We’re preorders open for canvas before this increased?  Kind of kicking myself for not preordering it . Hope many of u got it before the increase if preorders were open then!


The price in CAD is $2410 plus taxes based on your province. Mine came to $2723.30 with ON tax. I asked about the bag prior to the price increase and concierge had said it wasn’t available for pre-order so I’m not sure if it was their strategy to open pre-orders after price increase or if some people were able to order beforehand. Not too sure.


----------



## MCBadian07

AmalieLotte92 said:


> I had an interesting conversation with a CA at my local boutique today....
> 
> I stopped by just to browse around, and I mentioned that I preordered an item to be shipped to that location when available. The CA asked, "Which item?", and I said the new monogram Speedy 20. The CA looked at me as if I had 2 heads, and kept shaking their head, saying, "That's not possible; you can't order that yet." Even went as far as to pull out the tablet and show me. I said, "Well, I did. I did a phone* preorder." (*I didn't want to say I used the Digital Concierge)
> 
> "Well, did they take payment?"
> Yes.
> "Oh, well then they won't charge your card until it's available."
> Oh, they did charge my card. I guess they'll just ship it here when it's ready, and I'll come get pick it up, right?
> "Well, that's an online order, so they'll let you know I guess..."
> 
> So for anyone else who preordered, did you go through an in-store CA or use concierge (phone or digital)? I'm curious to know...  But yeah, this CA was ADAMANT that I couldn't have ordered this already. I wonder if concierge has a different system they work off of.
> 
> I'm in the U.S. fyi.


Yes. Online/Digital Concierge pulls from different stock from the warehouse than the stores. The CA's are just a little upset because they are losing potential sales.


----------



## closetluxe

When I preordered mine on 10/1/21 it was $1890 before taxes in the US.  Has it gone up since?


----------



## MCBadian07

Omg I wanted this bag to complete my Speedy collection and now having second thoughts. It's more expensive than my 30, 35, and 40!
The only Speedy I paid more for was the By the Pool in Pink...


----------



## toujours*chic

You guys are total enablers! I just placed a pre-order for the black/beige. Yes it is ridiculously expensive for what it is- but I had to have it! It was $1890/$2070 with tax (I am in LA).

BTW, it is showing pending order validation and shipping was free overnight!


----------



## AmalieLotte92

toujours*chic said:


> You guys are total enablers! I just placed a pre-order for the black/beige. Yes it is ridiculously expensive for what it is- but I had to have it!



 That's what happened to me too.... oops!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

BagLady14 said:


> Did they charge you $1890?  I can't imagine they would increase the price before it's even released but who knows with them.
> I really hope I get one as it is a birthday gift from my husband.  I have three speedy 25's but would love a smaller one.  Never tried for the nano because it's just too small.


Yes, my card has a charge for almost 2000, so I assume with tax I was charged the 1890.


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> I do have the black Alma BB with the Colorama strap. I used these little chain extenders from Mattuo. I think they are 2.5 or 3 inches long. Bought two but using just one gives the extension I need for the right length. I will be honest - I am not in love with how it looks when worn but it doesn't look bad.
> 
> View attachment 5223731
> View attachment 5223732


Thanks for sharing. Makes total sense now.


----------



## calipursegal

closetlux said:


> When I preordered mine on 10/1/21 it was $1890 before taxes in the US.  Has it gone up since?


From the information I saw, $1890 is the original price, so it wasn't part of the 10/1 price increase. I did my pre-order last week and it was the same price.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

BagLady14 said:


> I am in the US and ordered the tan strap version on Oct 5th.  I called the 800 number.  The phone rep sent me a  payment email and credit card was charged while on the call.  Since then it's been in my purchase history on the LV website. Listed as *"in preparation"*.





ccbaggirl89 said:


> My order was placed (for brown) Oct. 7 and says *"pending product availability."*





toujours*chic said:


> You guys are total enablers! I just placed a pre-order for the black/beige. Yes it is ridiculously expensive for what it is- but I had to have it! It was $1890/$2070 with tax (I am in LA).
> 
> BTW, it is showing *pending order validation* and shipping was free overnight!



So I placed my order 10 days ago on Oct 5th with the digital concierge, and it still says, "Submitted... Pending product availability".

I know we're still 2 weeks away from the official launch on Oct 29th...but should I be concerned about my order getting cancelled?


----------



## AmalieLotte92

LittleStar88 said:


> My biggest curiosity about this bag is if the interior color is the same regardless of strap color…





calipursegal said:


> I saw a pic on IG that I can’t find anymore and the pink bag had a pink interior! That’s what sold me on it. I don’t remember seeing the beige, I’m going to assume it’s the regular brown to match the strap?? I keep looking for that pic, if I find it I will post.



This is the description one of the CA sent me...I think it's for the black/beige strap.


----------



## LittleStar88

AmalieLotte92 said:


> This is the description one of the CA sent me...I think it's for the black/beige strap.



Thank you! So red lining it is 

FYI - My order status also says _pending product availability_. I think it is just held there until it can officially be released.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

LittleStar88 said:


> Thank you! So red lining it is
> 
> FYI - My order status also says _pending product availability_. I think it is just held there until it can officially be released.



You're welcome!  I'm surprised they sent me that description via text, especially since it still wasn't available to order via the store, per their tablet. But the manager at that particular boutique was really nice...I think they'll get my business in the future. 

And I hope it really is a red interior, that would be beautiful. Also hoping the order goes through!


----------



## toujours*chic

AmalieLotte92 said:


> So I placed my order 10 days ago on Oct 5th with the digital concierge, and it still says, "Submitted... Pending product availability".
> 
> I know we're still 2 weeks away from the official launch on Oct 29th...but should I be concerned about my order getting cancelled?


I do not think so- too early to get worried. There was a technical glitch with my order and it had to be cancelled and resubmitted so now it says same- "Pending Product Availability". I ordered through my online CA and they have not failed me in getting me limited items. So I am pretty sure you will get the speedster.


----------



## EpiFanatic

AmalieLotte92 said:


> So I placed my order 10 days ago on Oct 5th with the digital concierge, and it still says, "Submitted... Pending product availability".
> 
> I know we're still 2 weeks away from the official launch on Oct 29th...but should I be concerned about my order getting cancelled?


Why worry?  Nothing you can do about it anyway.  Crossing fingers for all of us.


----------



## calipursegal

AmalieLotte92 said:


> This is the description one of the CA sent me...I think it's for the black/beige strap.



Oh wow, red interior!!



AmalieLotte92 said:


> So I placed my order 10 days ago on Oct 5th with the digital concierge, and it still says, "Submitted... Pending product availability".
> 
> I know we're still 2 weeks away from the official launch on Oct 29th...but should I be concerned about my order getting cancelled?


Oh no, mine says the same.  We just have to think happy thoughts...


----------



## BagLady14

toujours*chic said:


> You guys are total enablers! I just placed a pre-order for the black/beige. Yes it is ridiculously expensive for what it is- but I had to have it! It was $1890/$2070 with tax (I am in LA).
> 
> BTW, it is showing pending order validation and shipping was free overnight!


Yes $1890, no tax since it's being shipped to my house.


----------



## closetluxe

Just had to come on here to update you all.  So my speedy order is in the Order in Preparation phase.  Next step is Shipped.  Yay!  It's coming!  Here's hoping you ladies get an update like mine.  We should all be able to get our speedy!


----------



## balen.girl

Does anyone have information on the strap length? Will it be longer than the one on alma bb or same length? If the same, I think I will pass, can’t wear cross body, looks awkward in me. I am in dilema between speedy 20 or another keepall xs, i like the new eclipse. Neutral color and no vachetta to worry.


----------



## calipursegal

onlyk said:


> now the nano is the cheapest Speedy b (& canvas bag) to buy, I'm wondering if LV going to discontinue it, they didn't increase price of it usually that means they are going to discontinue the product.


I looked today, the price just went up to $1320, so it increased by $20, but I don't think it was part of the 10/1 increase. Maybe it will stick around.


----------



## Gypsygrl

LittleStar88 said:


> Oh my! No apologies! I was just adding my experience. I feel like it’s a roll of the dice when you call them. And the wait is often painful!
> 
> I went with pink. But it’s the same strap style As my Colorama Alma BB which Is too short for crossbody. So I plan to buy an adjustable strap to switch it out with.
> 
> My biggest curiosity about this bag is if the interior color is the same regardless of strap color…


Yes, this is what I want to know as well. I was able to pre-order with online concierge but she didn't give any info regarding the bag. Strap really seems to be like the Cluny mini and not adjustable, which is fine for me but I do feel for the cost they should do something fun with the interior! When she asked which option I wanted, she specifically said "fuchsia or cream and black" so I'm hoping she was referring to interior color. Otherwise, wouldn't she have said "which strap option"? Here's hoping!


----------



## tareese

I ordered the one with the black strap and the email from concierge said it had a red interior- does anyone who ordered one with a pink strap have a similar email confirming interior color?


----------



## bbkctpf

Yokies said:


> The price in CAD is $2410 plus taxes based on your province. Mine came to $2723.30 with ON tax. I asked about the bag prior to the price increase and concierge had said it wasn’t available for pre-order so I’m not sure if it was their strategy to open pre-orders after price increase or if some people were able to order beforehand. Not too sure.


Ah okay. Thanks for the info!  I feel a tad better now about getting one .


----------



## Gypsygrl

tareese said:


> I ordered the one with the black strap and the email from concierge said it had a red interior- does anyone who ordered one with a pink strap have a similar email confirming interior color?


I will be very happy if the bag has a red interior. Now I'm wishing I ordered the pink one also to compare


----------



## dizonmustard

Oooo I’m extra excited if the interior is going to be red!


----------



## MeepMeep67

mine still shows "submitted" "pending product availability". But if I check on my phone through the app, it shows "in preparation" its been like this since I first ordered it on 10/06


----------



## MikaelaN

I ordered 10/01 and my status changed today to Order in Preparation.


----------



## MCBadian07

MeepMeep67 said:


> mine still shows "submitted" "pending product availability". But if I check on my phone through the app, it shows "in preparation" its been like this since I first ordered it on 10/06


I find the app is always wrong. It also has weird dates for me like when product would be available at my store for pick up. Shows a date of 2022


----------



## balen.girl

Please do reveal once you have it. I am so curious about the strap length. I ask my SA and she said it will be same length as the one on alma bb/neonoe bb. I also check on website, comparing with post #71, strap drop is the same with alma bb/neonoe bb, which is 50cm. Really really hope they do it longer..


----------



## Gypsygrl

MeepMeep67 said:


> mine still shows "submitted" "pending product availability". But if I check on my phone through the app, it shows "in preparation" its been like this since I first ordered it on 10/06


I noticed this exact same thing with my Christmas Animation orders, and now that’s how my Speedy 20 order is showing on website and app. My Christmas Animation orders switched from in preparation back to “pending product availability” (on the app) after a few days and I got nervous. I got all my Christmas Animation quickly so I wouldn’t be concerned, but also wouldn’t expect our bags to ship until the official drop on 10/29. That said, I will be VERY happy if they do!! Fingers crossed for a red interior!!


----------



## luvspurses

balen.girl said:


> Please do reveal once you have it. I am so curious about the strap length. I ask my SA and she said it will be same length as the one on alma bb/neonoe bb. I also check on website, comparing with post #71, strap drop is the same with alma bb/neonoe bb, which is 50cm. Really really hope they do it longer..
> 
> View attachment 5224731


just noticing it says silver hardware?? is that true? the photos show gold.  is this just for the empreinte speedy 20?


----------



## luvspurses

LittleStar88 said:


> I do have the black Alma BB with the Colorama strap. I used these little chain extenders from Mattuo. I think they are 2.5 or 3 inches long. Bought two but using just one gives the extension I need for the right length. I will be honest - I am not in love with how it looks when worn but it doesn't look bad.
> 
> View attachment 5223731
> View attachment 5223732


is this strap identical to the speedy 20 black version with the exception of the hardware color? thanks in advance : )


----------



## LittleStar88

luvspurses said:


> is this strap identical to the speedy 20 black version with the exception of the hardware color? thanks in advance : )



It appears so, yes.


----------



## closetluxe

Update#2.  My speedy shipped!  Should arrive on Tuesday!


----------



## MikaelaN

closetlux said:


> Update#2.  My speedy shipped!  Should arrive on Tuesday!



Mine has updated with a tracking number too! Delivery for 10/22!


----------



## balen.girl

luvspurses said:


> just noticing it says silver hardware?? is that true? the photos show gold.  is this just for the empreinte speedy 20?


I am talking about strap length. I didn’t pay attention on the hardware. The length is more important for me. What I am posting is to show the length of alma bb strap, just to make comparison. Based on post # 71, it stated as gold hardware.


----------



## closetluxe

MikaelaN said:


> Mine has updated with a tracking number too! Delivery for 10/22!


Yay!  One by one we're getting our orders fulfilled.


----------



## LittleStar88

closetlux said:


> Update#2.  My speedy shipped!  Should arrive on Tuesday!





MikaelaN said:


> Mine has updated with a tracking number too! Delivery for 10/22!



This is so exciting! Hoping mine will ship soon, too!


----------



## closetluxe

I ordered mine 10/1 and it shipped today to give you a time reference.


----------



## LittleStar88

closetlux said:


> I ordered mine 10/1 and it shipped today to give you a time reference.



Thanks! I ordered mine on 10/10 so I may be in for a wait. In the meantime I’m excited for the reveals!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Gypsygrl said:


> I noticed this exact same thing with my Christmas Animation orders, and now that’s how my Speedy 20 order is showing on website and app. My Christmas Animation orders switched from in preparation back to “pending product availability” (on the app) after a few days and I got nervous. I got all my Christmas Animation quickly so I wouldn’t be concerned, but also wouldn’t expect our bags to ship until the official drop on 10/29. That said, I will be VERY happy if they do!! Fingers crossed for a red interior!!


 Thanks for telling me.  Yes, red interior!! I hope so.  Positive thoughts....we are getting our bags!


closetlux said:


> Update#2.  My speedy shipped!  Should arrive on Tuesday!


 wooohoooo!!!!!! cant wait to see it. Are you in the US?  how did you order it?


----------



## MikaelaN

closetlux said:


> I ordered mine 10/1 and it shipped today to give you a time reference.



Same here. Preordered on 10/01 as well and shipped today.


----------



## luvspurses

balen.girl said:


> I am talking about strap length. I didn’t pay attention on the hardware. The length is more important for me. What I am posting is to show the length of alma bb strap, just to make comparison. Based on post # 71, it stated as gold hardware.


yes, so sorry for the confusion, i was looking at a post for the empreinte version which showed silver. i actually wound up first preordering the mono speedy 20 and then cancelling. for me, the strap was too short and i am not in love with it. it's too bad because i like the size of this and could definitely have used multi pochette strap etc, but you know what they say, if it doesn't make your heart sing lol. congrats to all who get this little cutie : ) : ) : )


----------



## MeepMeep67

MikaelaN said:


> Mine has updated with a tracking number too! Delivery for 10/22!


WOOOOHOOO!!!!! I cant wait to see it.  Are you in the US and how did you order it?


----------



## MikaelaN

MeepMeep67 said:


> WOOOOHOOO!!!!! I cant wait to see it.  Are you in the US and how did you order it?



Yup, located in the US and placed the preorder via phone using the customer service number.


----------



## EpiFanatic

balen.girl said:


> I am talking about strap length. I didn’t pay attention on the hardware. The length is more important for me. What I am posting is to show the length of alma bb strap, just to make comparison. Based on post # 71, it stated as gold hardware.


Can you use another strap with it?  I never use the straps that come with the bags, always just the wide monogram straps that I bought separately.  The skinnier straps regardless of type of leather bother my shoulder.  LV wide straps are the bomb.


----------



## closetluxe

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thanks for telling me.  Yes, red interior!! I hope so.  Positive thoughts....we are getting our bags!
> wooohoooo!!!!!! cant wait to see it. Are you in the US?  how did you order it?


Yes I am in the US (California).  I ordered through concierge by calling their toll free number.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> Agree! It’s not nice to PI a bag that hasn’t even been launched yet. The beige is my pick too, but the strap is a bit short for me as it’s the same length as the ones on the Alma bb. I wish it was longer.





LittleStar88 said:


> I’m 5’8”. My Alba BB with this strap… Bag sits too close to my boobs  so I bought short chain extenders to help with length. When worn on shoulder, the strap sometimes slips a bit (I think because of the width). I love the bag and strap but really wish it was adjustable!





LittleStar88 said:


> I do have the black Alma BB with the Colorama strap. I used these little chain extenders from Mattuo. I think they are 2.5 or 3 inches long. Bought two but using just one gives the extension I need for the right length. I will be honest - I am not in love with how it looks when worn but it doesn't look bad.
> 
> View attachment 5223731
> View attachment 5223732





balen.girl said:


> Please do reveal once you have it. I am so curious about the strap length. I ask my SA and she said it will be same length as the one on alma bb/neonoe bb. I also check on website, comparing with post #71, strap drop is the same with alma bb/neonoe bb, which is 50cm. Really really hope they do it longer..
> 
> View attachment 5224731


So, Im guessing the strap is a normal LV Bandouliere length of about 36"-37" that gives a 50cm drop.  Yes, why the heck wouldnt they make it adjustable!!!! (then it would be perfect) My husband says LV does it on purpose, so we buy more (Here are some of my WHYS:  Why doesnt a credit card fit in the RCP. Why dont the Felicie inserts fit in the Double Zip Pochette....I could go on and on)


----------



## balen.girl

EpiFanatic said:


> Can you use another strap with it?  I never use the straps that come with the bags, always just the wide monogram straps that I bought separately.  The skinnier straps regardless of type of leather bother my shoulder.  LV wide straps are the bomb.


Yes, off course I can use with my favorite bandouliere strap, but I think the bag will be ridiculously expensive if I don’t use the strap. It’s just a small bag. I think I won’t get it. I am happy with my speedy nano and 2 keepall xs..


----------



## EpiFanatic

balen.girl said:


> Yes, off course I can use with my favorite bandouliere strap, but I think the bag will be ridiculously expensive if I don’t use the strap. It’s just a small bag. I think I won’t get it. I am happy with my speedy nano and 2 keepall xs..


You’re absolutely right. It is ridiculously expensive. But then again which of these designer luxury bags aren’t?  I can see why you would skip. I just love the classic monogram shape and clean classic monogram print in the 20. I’ve wanted one smaller than the 25 since I was in my 20s, which would have been the 90s. It only took LV 25 years.   The next one I’m waiting on is a classic mono 25 with black trim. Probably another 25 years.


----------



## balen.girl

MeepMeep67 said:


> So, Im guessing the strap is a normal LV Bandouliere length of about 36"-37" that gives a 50cm drop.  Yes, why the heck wouldnt they make it adjustable!!!! (then it would be perfect) My husband says LV does it on purpose, so we buy more (Here are some of my WHYS:  Why doesnt a credit card fit in the RCP. Why dont the Felicie inserts fit in the Double Zip Pochette....I could go on and on)


You and your husband are correct. I have to admit it’s one of their key to success, to make their customer in a dilema for wanting it, then FOMO, then buying the bag, then regret it because of the bag is not perfect, then start looking for new bag.
I am one of their fool customer who bought bandouliere strap with RCP for AU$1250 to replace all the problematic strap. My PM strap feels so stiff and not comfortable, my Boulogne strap is comfortable but a bit too short for my liking, speedy B DE strap also too stiff for my shoulder. And btw.. I don’t need the RCP on my bandouliere strap but it cost me a fortune for something I don’t use. And recently they launch new bandouliere strap without RCP which is much cheaper and again I am kicking my self..


----------



## balen.girl

EpiFanatic said:


> You’re absolutely right. It is ridiculously expensive. But then again which of these designer luxury bags aren’t?  I can see why you would skip. I just love the classic monogram shape and clean classic monogram print in the 20. I’ve wanted one smaller than the 25 since I was in my 20s, which would have been the 90s. It only took LV 25 years.   The next one I’m waiting on is a classic mono 25 with black trim. Probably another 25 years.


25 years ? Lol.. but I get your point. 
I also like the design and very excited when I first saw it. Just sad that the strap is so short. But I have to control my self. I don’t need it. (Wish me luck..!)


----------



## luvspurses

balen.girl said:


> Yes, off course I can use with my favorite bandouliere strap, but I think the bag will be ridiculously expensive if I don’t use the strap. It’s just a small bag. I think I won’t get it. I am happy with my speedy nano and 2 keepall xs..


this is where i was on this. it's why i cancelled my preorder. i can't justify this one. also, i am curious why they eliminated the leather reinforcement strips on each side. the lvxol speedy has them but not this one. i was surprised by that.


----------



## balen.girl

luvspurses said:


> this is where i was on this. it's why i cancelled my preorder. i can't justify this one. also, i am curious why they eliminated the leather reinforcement strips on each side. the lvxol speedy has them but not this one. i was surprised by that.


It’s a bad thing to create a perfect bag at LV world. If customers are 100% happy with it, they will use the bag for long time and won’t buy new bag. That’s their strategy.


----------



## EpiFanatic

luvspurses said:


> this is where i was on this. it's why i cancelled my preorder. i can't justify this one. also, i am curious why they eliminated the leather reinforcement strips on each side. the lvxol speedy has them but not this one. i was surprised by that.


I am guessing the bag is small enough that it keeps shape and can handle the weight of what you put in it without the side leather reinforcements. I have the empreinte and it does not sag at all even when I put everything I need, and of course that varies by person. Unless you wanna put a mini gold bar in there, then yeah, the side straps would be important. But without it the style so closely resembles the original speedy that I am so in love with it. Hope it doesn’t disappoint IRL.


----------



## EpiFanatic

balen.girl said:


> 25 years ? Lol.. but I get your point.
> I also like the design and very excited when I first saw it. Just sad that the strap is so short. But I have to control my self. I don’t need it. (Wish me luck..!)


Well your XS keepalls are super cute so hopefully that will keep you satiated. For some weird reason I love vachetta on small bags so I was able to resist the keep all’s, for now. The black one is so cool though.


----------



## Bumbles

closetlux said:


> Update#2.  My speedy shipped!  Should arrive on Tuesday!


How exciting! Can’t wait for your reveal


----------



## balen.girl

EpiFanatic said:


> Well your XS keepalls are super cute so hopefully that will keep you satiated. For some weird reason I love vachetta on small bags so I was able to resist the keep all’s, for now. The black one is so cool though.


I will stay away from tpf once every one reveals their speedy 20. Else I will have FOMO and place order. Hahaha I am very bad at resisting my self from buying cute stuff..


----------



## calipursegal

EpiFanatic said:


> You’re absolutely right. It is ridiculously expensive. But then again which of these designer luxury bags aren’t?  I can see why you would skip. I just love the classic monogram shape and clean classic monogram print in the 20. I’ve wanted one smaller than the 25 since I was in my 20s, which would have been the 90s. It only took LV 25 years.  *The next one I’m waiting on is a classic mono 25 with black trim. *Probably another 25 years.


Omg that’s the bag I want too! I’m hoping they will add it to the my world tour.


----------



## MeepMeep67

balen.girl said:


> You and your husband are correct. I have to admit it’s one of their key to success, to make their customer in a dilema for wanting it, then FOMO, then buying the bag, then regret it because of the bag is not perfect, then start looking for new bag.
> I am one of their fool customer who bought bandouliere strap with RCP for AU$1250 to replace all the problematic strap. My PM strap feels so stiff and not comfortable, my Boulogne strap is comfortable but a bit too short for my liking, speedy B DE strap also too stiff for my shoulder. And btw.. I don’t need the RCP on my bandouliere strap but it cost me a fortune for something I don’t use. And recently they launch new bandouliere strap without RCP which is much cheaper and again I am kicking my self..


Im guilty of purchasing that strap too!!!!! it was painful, expensive!
Here are the straps I will wear with my speedy 20.......I hope they send me one
Yes, the LV straps are expensive, but for me they are worth it, I use the hell out of them


----------



## EpiFanatic

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im guilty of purchasing that strap too!!!!! it was painful, expensive!
> Here are the straps I will wear with my speedy 20.......I hope they send me one
> Yes, the LV straps are expensive, but for me they are worth it, I use the hell out of them
> View attachment 5225529


Yes!!  I have the bandouliere XL and I have the slightly wider one that is not adjustable.  I love them. The leather side is very soft and pliable. I have bony shoulders and nerve issues that go from my neck down my arms and these wide soft straps make wearing bags possible for me. Only LV makes these light straps. Compared to Hermes which are easily over $1k, these are a steal. I swap out my strap for every LV crossbody that I can.


----------



## dizonmustard

Ordered mine on the 9th of OCT so I’m hoping mine ships soon! Would love to see how you all style and wear yours when you get them!!


----------



## balen.girl

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im guilty of purchasing that strap too!!!!! it was painful, expensive!
> Here are the straps I will wear with my speedy 20.......I hope they send me one
> Yes, the LV straps are expensive, but for me they are worth it, I use the hell out of them
> View attachment 5225529


I am so glad I am not the only one who is crazy because of LV strap. But that expensive bandouliere strap with RCP on the left is super comfortable and the black color is a great neutral for almost all of my LV bag. At least my money well spent here. But again, this is unnecessary cost because the original bag comes with problematic strap..


----------



## LVFloridagirl

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im guilty of purchasing that strap too!!!!! it was painful, expensive!
> Here are the straps I will wear with my speedy 20.......I hope they send me one
> Yes, the LV straps are expensive, but for me they are worth it, I use the hell out of them
> View attachment 5225529


I like to wear my speedy 25 strap on the shortest option most of the time. For me, I think the strap that comes with the bag will be too long for my liking. Is this the strap I should order? Or find something elsewhere..?


----------



## travelbliss

Who has ordered this in canvas and in which strap color combo ?   I'm still wondering if I should "acquire" vs. "admire" if only to add this size to my Speedy collection !


----------



## MCBadian07

travelbliss said:


> Who has ordered this in canvas and in which strap color combo ?   I'm still wondering if I should "acquire" vs. "admire" if only to add this size to my Speedy collection !


I am in the same dilemma! I like it more than the Nano Speedy because of the removable strap. There's a lot of check marks this new Speedy 20 ticks off....but that price.... and for Canadians, depending on where you are - we can pay up to 13% in tax


----------



## calipursegal

While we wait, here is a pic from another thread.  Now I’m thinking I should have got the beige, it will go with more…


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bandouliere XL. Never leave home without it.



And since it’s adjustable, I wear it here at the shortest length.  It could be a tiny bit longer.


----------



## EpiFanatic

LVFloridagirl said:


> I like to wear my speedy 25 strap on the shortest option most of the time. For me, I think the strap that comes with the bag will be too long for my liking. Is this the strap I should order? Or find something elsewhere..?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225624


Cute strap!  And you can wear it with black bags too. I just wear my monogram strap with anything monogram. Actually I have a damier ebene bag that looks so fabulous with the monogram strap as well.


----------



## jill39

I was on the fence with this bag--but now as I look at it--it is just so cute!


----------



## MeepMeep67

EpiFanatic said:


> Bandouliere XL. Never leave home without it.
> 
> View attachment 5226153
> 
> And since it’s adjustable, I wear it here at the shortest length.  It could be a tiny bit longer.


 Thank you for the photo!! I love your wings!  and that table! I love that strap I wear it all the time looks so good with my empireinte pochette metis.....dang now I want a speed like yours to wear with my strap!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

balen.girl said:


> I am so glad I am not the only one who is crazy because of LV strap. But that expensive bandouliere strap with RCP on the left is super comfortable and the black color is a great neutral for almost all of my LV bag. At least my money well spent here. But again, this is unnecessary cost because the original bag comes with problematic strap..


YES!!!! So comfortable and looks great with any bag I use it with!  still thinking about getting the Felicie that has the army green strap


----------



## MeepMeep67

What if we add one of these to each side?? would give 6"+


----------



## toujours*chic

calipursegal said:


> While we wait, here is a pic from another thread.  Now I’m thinking I should have got the beige, it will go with more…
> View attachment 5225891


Gorgeous! Get them both   My earlier glitchy one has not been officially deleted from my order history- a little tempted myself to see both irl.


----------



## closetluxe

MeepMeep67 said:


> What if we add one of these to each side?? would give 6"+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226433


Where can we buy this?


----------



## k5ml3k

Do you guys think you the Eva strap would be too thin for this bag?


----------



## closetluxe

Okay everyone!  Ready for a little LV haul reveal?


----------



## closetluxe




----------



## LittleStar88

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226771
> View attachment 5226772
> View attachment 5226774
> View attachment 5226773
> View attachment 5226775



Love it! Looks like it does have red interior! 

Are you happy with the size of the Speedy 20?


----------



## k5ml3k

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226771
> View attachment 5226772
> View attachment 5226774
> View attachment 5226773
> View attachment 5226775


Eeek!!! How long is the strap?


----------



## Gypsygrl

Congrats on your awesome haul and getting the Speedy so quickly!! What color is the speedy's interior? Can you possibly post a pic?


----------



## closetluxe

Gypsygrl said:


> Congrats on your awesome haul and getting the Speedy so quickly!! What color is the speedy's interior? Can you possibly post a pic?


----------



## closetluxe

LittleStar88 said:


> Love it! Looks like it does have red interior!
> 
> Are you happy with the size of the Speedy 20?


Yea it’s my Goldielock.  Not too big, not too small. Perfect size


----------



## closetluxe

k5ml3k said:


> Eeek!!! How long is the strap?


How do I measure it?  From hardware to hardware?  If from hardware then almost 43 inches but if strap alone than 39.5 inches.


----------



## Gypsygrl

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226817


Thank you!! Love it! So excited now!


----------



## closetluxe

Gypsygrl said:


> Congrats on your awesome haul and getting the Speedy so quickly!! What color is the speedy's interior? Can you possibly post a pic?


Thanks


----------



## calipursegal

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226771
> View attachment 5226772
> View attachment 5226774
> View attachment 5226773
> View attachment 5226775


Wow, that was fast. Congrats!!

Do the handles seem thicker than a regular speedy, or the same? IDK why they look thicker to me...


----------



## MeepMeep67

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226771
> View attachment 5226772
> View attachment 5226774
> View attachment 5226773
> View attachment 5226775


OMG OMG!!!!!!!! great haul.  I love the speedy!!!!!!!
MOD SHOTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

k5ml3k said:


> Do you guys think you the Eva strap would be too thin for this bag?


The croisette is a larger bag than the eva and has the same strap as the eva, so maybe it'd be ok. I'd be careful not to weigh the bag down though.


----------



## calipursegal

k5ml3k said:


> Do you guys think you the Eva strap would be too thin for this bag?


I have that strap and I was thinking the same thing! I certainly plan to try and see...


----------



## closetluxe

calipursegal said:


> Wow, that was fast. Congrats!!
> 
> Do the handles seem thicker than a regular speedy, or the same? IDK why they look thicker to me...


This is my 1st and only speedy so I have no reference point.


----------



## closetluxe

MeepMeep67 said:


> OMG OMG!!!!!!!! great haul.  I love the speedy!!!!!!!
> MOD SHOTS PLEASE!!!!!!!!!


I'll try to have hubby help me take MOD shots and I'll post later.


----------



## MeepMeep67

closetlux said:


> Where can we buy this?


 Used market. Tradesy, Fashionphile, Ebay.  But what do you think since you have tried the bag on?  Does the strap work ok?


closetlux said:


> I'll try to have hubby help me take MOD shots and I'll post later.


 Woohooo I cant wait !!!!!!!  Im so excited for you.  (Im so excited about this bag, I sure hope my order doesnt get cancelled)


----------



## k5ml3k

closetlux said:


> How do I measure it?  From hardware to hardware?  If from hardware then almost 43 inches but if strap alone than 39.5 inches.


Thank you!! I’m soooo excited to get mine now!


----------



## k5ml3k

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The croisette is a larger bag than the eva and has the same strap as the eva, so maybe it'd be ok. I'd be careful not to weigh the bag down though.


Ou good call …just wanted to make sure it’s not too thin  thank you!


----------



## EpiFanatic

calipursegal said:


> Wow, that was fast. Congrats!!
> 
> Do the handles seem thicker than a regular speedy, or the same? IDK why they look thicker to me...


I bet they are exactly the same. It’s the scale that is deceiving  your eyes. The bag is small so the handles look bigger. I’ll check when (xxx) I get mine.


----------



## k5ml3k

calipursegal said:


> I have that strap and I was thinking the same thing! I certainly plan to try and see...


Eek me too! So excited !!


----------



## EpiFanatic

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226771
> View attachment 5226772
> View attachment 5226774
> View attachment 5226773
> View attachment 5226775


Absolutely adorable. Can’t wait for mine!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Congratulations!!  Looks fabulous!!


----------



## closetluxe

MeepMeep67 said:


> Used market. Tradsey, Fashionphile, Ebay.  But what do you think since you have tried the bag on?  Does the strap work ok?
> Woohooo I cant wait !!!!!!!  Im so excited for you.  (Im so excited about this bag, I sure hope my order doesnt get cancelled)


So trying the strap quickly on for size, I feel at least for me (I'm 5'4") that the strap is a little short for crossbody and a little long for shoulder.  If this strap were adjustable, it would be perfect!  I mean, what's up with this whole 1 strap size fits all mentality?  We are not all the same.
But on a positive note, the strap is super comfy.  A joy to wear.


----------



## Bumbles

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226771
> View attachment 5226772
> View attachment 5226774
> View attachment 5226773
> View attachment 5226775


Congrats! Looks gorgeous ans came so fast. Definitely our first speedy mono 20 reveal. Are you happy with it? How are you going to use the strap? With an extension or as is? I’m so excited to see it.


----------



## closetluxe

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! Looks gorgeous ans came so fast. Definitely our first speedy mono 20 reveal. Are you happy with it? How are you going to use the strap? With an extension or as is? I’m so excited to see it.


Yes, I am so happy to add the speedy B 20 to my collection.  Not sure what to do with the strap.  Definitely want to use it cuz I paid for it (lol) but might use it with an extension.
Maybe something like this?








						Chain Strap Extender Accessory for Louis Vuitton Bags & More  - Etsy
					

This Crossbody Bags item by MauttoAccessories has 1870 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hollister, CA. Listed on Dec 9, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## MikaelaN

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226771
> View attachment 5226772
> View attachment 5226774
> View attachment 5226773
> View attachment 5226775



Wow yours came so fast! I love it! Friday can’t come soon enough for my delivery.


----------



## MeepMeep67

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226817


I forgot to ask! Where is the little cutie made???  (I probably should have left one suprise for myself, but I just cant wait)

its really cool that it has red lining!


----------



## MikaelaN

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226817



Does it say where it was made?


----------



## closetluxe

MeepMeep67 said:


> I forgot to ask! Where is the little cutie made???  (I probably should have left one suprise for myself, but I just cant wait)
> 
> its really cool that it has red lining!


Let me check for you...
Okay, I couldn't find any tags on the inside of the bag but I found this
	

		
			
		

		
	



So I’m assuming made in the USA?


----------



## MeepMeep67

closetlux said:


> Let me check for you...
> Okay, I couldn't find any tags on the inside of the bag but I found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226896
> 
> So I’m assuming made in the USA?


Thank you. Interesting there is not an attached tag


----------



## closetluxe

So trying to find a way to lengthen my strap and found this on Etsy.  You can choose clasp type and length.  One customer recommends buying 2 to give your strap an even look.








						Rolo Chain Strap Extender Accessory - Etsy
					

This Replacement Purse Straps item by NextFashionShop has 492 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Canada. Listed on Nov 27, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## scarlet555

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226771
> View attachment 5226772
> View attachment 5226774
> View attachment 5226773
> View attachment 5226775


this is super cute, would you dance with it for us... oh, and model this cutie too lol.
Hey do you have any comparison to other speedies or other purses?


----------



## closetluxe

scarlet555 said:


> this is super cute, would you dance with it for us... oh, and model this cutie too lol.
> Hey do you have any comparison to other speedies or other purses?


I promise to post mod shots with hubby's help later.  Keep in mind I'm not a model!  
I don't have any other speedies to compare to.


----------



## MeepMeep67

If adding 3" inches would work, a bag charm on one side wouldn't look too bad (Using the clip and ring inline)

For me, being 5'4", a 46-47" crossbody strap is nice.  Since this strap is 43" I might try this option


----------



## MikaelaN

closetlux said:


> Let me check for you...
> Okay, I couldn't find any tags on the inside of the bag but I found this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226896
> 
> So I’m assuming made in the USA?



Have you checked the side tab for the made in location? Seems like it may be printed here according to this photo.


----------



## MCBadian07

MikaelaN said:


> Have you checked the side tab for the made in location? Seems like it may be printed here according to this photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226938


If it's made in USA they do not stamp it. Its only the card.
Only Spain, France and Italy they stamp


----------



## MikaelaN

MCBadian07 said:


> If it's made in USA they do not stamp it. Its only the card.
> Only Spain, France and Italy they stamp



Ah how interesting!


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226771
> View attachment 5226772
> View attachment 5226774
> View attachment 5226773
> View attachment 5226775


Ohhhh it’s so cute! What a fabulous reveal. I am dying to get this bag. We can’t even pay for it yet in Australia. Maybe I will ring Client Services and hassle them again 
Enjoy your beautiful bag and I look forward to seeing mod shots!


----------



## Celinechu20

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226771
> View attachment 5226772
> View attachment 5226774
> View attachment 5226773
> View attachment 5226775


Amazing!!! Are you afraid of the vachetta? Haha, I also placed an order and now it is pending product availability. Seeing these pictures actually made me a little bit nervous about the vachetta already. But the bag is sooooo cute


----------



## MCBadian07

MikaelaN said:


> Ah how interesting!


Yes !! I think there's a law in the US if it says "Made in USA" it has to be like 90-95% domestic parts. And it can't be since the canvas or leather and hardware is imported.

I have 3 Made in USA bags (Metis in Turtledove, Speedy 35 B DE and 30 B DA). I know the Metis has an RFID in it.


----------



## calipursegal

If anyone gets the bag and has this strap, can you please post pics?! It's the thinner adjustable canvas strap.









						Products by Louis Vuitton: Adjustable Shoulder Strap 16 mm Monogram
					

Discover Louis Vuitton Adjustable Shoulder Strap 16 mm Monogram: This shoulder strap is easy to attach with its two discreet buckles.




					us.louisvuitton.com


----------



## closetluxe

Celinechu20 said:


> Amazing!!! Are you afraid of the vachetta? Haha, I also placed an order and now it is pending product availability. Seeing these pictures actually made me a little bit nervous about the vachetta already. But the bag is sooooo cute


Yes I am, but a part of me is like "Forget it and enjoy it."  I might spray it first before taking her out though.


----------



## newaroundhere

closetlux said:


> So trying to find a way to lengthen my strap and found this on Etsy.  You can choose clasp type and length.  One customer recommends buying 2 to give your strap an even look.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rolo Chain Strap Extender Accessory - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Replacement Purse Straps item by NextFashionShop has 492 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Canada. Listed on Nov 27, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com



I ordered two chains like this a few days ago! I think I ordered each one 4”, and I’ll cut off any extra links I don’t need. I’m 5’9” and busty so I’m certain the strap will be too short for me.


----------



## MCBadian07

Found this on Instagram!! The interior with the pink strap is really underwhelming! I thought it would be pink to match the strap. Now I don't now what to do because I originally wanted the pink strap


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

MCBadian07 said:


> Found this on Instagram!! The interior with the pink strap is really underwhelming! I thought it would be pink to match the strap. Now I don't now what to do because I originally wanted the pink strap



Do you think that is authentic? The strap colour seems off and the text on the strap doesn’t look quite like the other photos of the speedy 20 I have seen. I’m certainly not an expert, especially for such a new bag I haven’t seen before. It just doesn’t look quite right to me. Again, I could totally be wrong!


----------



## MikaelaN

IloveplantsandLV said:


> Do you think that is authentic? The strap colour seems off and the text on the strap doesn’t look quite like the other photos of the speedy 20 I have seen. I’m certainly not an expert, especially for such a new bag I haven’t seen before. It just doesn’t look quite right to me. Again, I could totally be wrong!



Agreed! Definitely no expert, but seems off to me for a number of reasons.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Hi guys.....so I stumbled on this thread and I have never bought directly from LV before and I would love for this to be my first new purchase.  I called the customer service number and they told me this bag isn't available for pre-order.....how is weveryone ordering this bag?


----------



## closetluxe

newaroundhere said:


> I ordered two chains like this a few days ago! I think I ordered each one 4”, and I’ll cut off any extra links I don’t need. I’m 5’9” and busty so I’m certain the strap will be too short for me.


Please post mod shots with your extenders!


----------



## closetluxe

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Hi guys.....so I stumbled on this thread and I have never bought directly from LV before and I would love for this to be my first new purchase.  I called the customer service number and they told me this bag isn't available for pre-order.....how is weveryone ordering this bag?


Are you in the US?  I am and I was able to order it 10/1 through CS.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

*Gasp* 

My order just went from "Submitted" to "Order in Preparation". I'm so excited!! 

(Ordered on 10/5 at 9pm via the digital concierge)


----------



## Celinechu20

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Hi guys.....so I stumbled on this thread and I have never bought directly from LV before and I would love for this to be my first new purchase.  I called the customer service number and they told me this bag isn't available for pre-order.....how is weveryone ordering this bag?


Just call again and get another CS. It happened to me. I hang up and called again and was able to place the order with the second CS


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Hi guys.....so I stumbled on this thread and I have never bought directly from LV before and I would love for this to be my first new purchase.  I called the customer service number and they told me this bag isn't available for pre-order.....how is weveryone ordering this bag?



Try again tomorrow or later in the week. Sometimes an item isn't available to order because they want to fulfill the current list of preorders before opening it back up again - to ensure they have enough stock. OR, like mentioned above, it depends on who you speak to. 

Also, another member mentioned that the phone and email concierge pulls from a different stock; in-store SAs have their own system, so it doesn't hurt to try making a request in person if you're near a store. The store manager at one location actually said the mono Speey 20 will be available on Oct 28th...so one day earlier than what we've all seen posted.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

closetlux said:


> Are you in the US?  I am and I was able to order it 10/1 through CS.



Im in the US….not super close to a store so I tried the customer service number.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Celinechu20 said:


> Just call again and get another CS. It happened to me. I hang up and called again and was able to place the order with the second CS


That’s what I was thinking I would call again tomorrow.  I also submitted a question to the customer service email.  Not sure if they will help me.  I really don’t know how this works I have bought all my bags second hand!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Try again tomorrow or later in the week. Sometimes an item isn't available to order because they want to fulfill the current list of preorders before opening it back up again - to ensure they have enough stock. OR, like mentioned above, it depends on who you speak to.
> 
> Also, another member mentioned that the phone and email concierge pulls from a different stock; in-store SAs have their own system, so it doesn't hurt to try making a request in person if you're near a store. The store manager at one location actually said the mono Speey 20 will be available on Oct 28th...so one day earlier than what we've all seen posted.


Thank you.  I sent an email not sure if that’s the same thing or not.  I don’t know what the concierge is.  But you guys are so so sweet and helpful ❤️  Thank you!


----------



## closetluxe

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Im in the US….not super close to a store so I tried the customer service number.


I would try again.  You should be able to order it.  If not today, then tomorrow.  Persistence is the key to getting these hard to get LV pieces.  Don't let No deter you.  Eventually someone will say YES!


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Thank you.  I sent an email not sure if that’s the same thing or not.  I don’t know what the concierge is.  But you guys are so so sweet and helpful ❤  Thank you!



This is from the sticky post located at the top of the US/CA LV stalking thread. It has the email info. Hope this helps!



Vlad said:


> Please post items you’re stalking and any hard to find items that pop up online,
> **please indicate if you're seeking the item or if you've seen it available!**
> 
> The official LV email to inquire about ordering is concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com
> 
> _This is not a discussion/chat thread!_
> 
> Please save commentary and pics of the items you receive in another thread!
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

AmalieLotte92 said:


> This is from the sticky post located at the top of the US/CA LV stalking thread. It has the email info. Hope this helps!



Oh, thank you!  I will try that.....you guys are the best!


----------



## MCBadian07

IloveplantsandLV said:


> Do you think that is authentic? The strap colour seems off and the text on the strap doesn’t look quite like the other photos of the speedy 20 I have seen. I’m certainly not an expert, especially for such a new bag I haven’t seen before. It just doesn’t look quite right to me. Again, I could totally be wrong!


Oh definitely I asked myself it was authentic. I can't say for certain so I'm hoping someone ordered the pink strap and can confirm


----------



## travelbliss

MCBadian07 said:


> I am in the same dilemma! I like it more than the Nano Speedy because of the removable strap. There's a lot of check marks this new Speedy 20 ticks off....but that price.... and for Canadians, depending on where you are - we can pay up to 13% in tax



I hear ya.... cute as this is,  the interior color I'm not too keen on and prefer my bags MIF.   This bag is more than the limited edition Noir Mirage Speedy when I bought it.  They put the fancy strap on a teeny piece of canvas to justify the price .  Sadly, I still want to add it just to make my Speedy size family complete !!   It's a sickness,  this LV addiction is !


----------



## calipursegal

MCBadian07 said:


> Found this on Instagram!! The interior with the pink strap is really underwhelming! I thought it would be pink to match the strap. Now I don't now what to do because I originally wanted the pink strap



Lots of fakes on that page. So I’m going to assume this is fake too. Also the interior is supposed to be pink based on a stock image I saw.


----------



## MCBadian07

calipursegal said:


> Lots of fakes on that page. So I’m going to assume this is fake too. Also the interior is supposed to be pink based on a stock image I saw.


Awesome thanks for confirming


----------



## MCBadian07

travelbliss said:


> I hear ya.... cute as this is,  the interior color I'm not too keen on and prefer my bags MIF.   This bag is more than the limited edition Noir Mirage Speedy when I bought it.  They put the fancy strap on a teeny piece of canvas to justify the price .  Sadly, I still want to add it just to make my Speedy size family complete !!   It's a sickness,  this LV addiction is !


Urghh I know. I just purged my entire LV wishlist because if I look at the amount of money I've spent this year on luxury goods I could buy a car or invest that money or pay extra to my mortgage.


----------



## BirkinLover77

closetlux said:


> View attachment 5226817



Congratulations! Nice haul! Love the red interior


----------



## ccbaggirl89

I ordered 10/7 and just got the shipped notice tonight!!!  I'm so excited after seeing the 1st reveal on here.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Ordered mine on 10/06 its finally in preparation!!!!!


----------



## closetluxe

Okay as promised…excuse my pjs.


----------



## gottabuyit

closetlux said:


> Okay as promised…excuse my pjs.
> View attachment 5227153
> View attachment 5227154
> View attachment 5227155
> View attachment 5227156


Looks great on you! The crossbody length looks perfect.


----------



## Celinechu20

closetlux said:


> Okay as promised…excuse my pjs.
> View attachment 5227153
> View attachment 5227154
> View attachment 5227155
> View attachment 5227156


What do you think of the strap? Is it comfortable? I think from the picture the length looks perfect for crossbody


----------



## closetluxe

gottabuyit said:


> Looks great on you! The crossbody length looks perfect.


Aww thanks.  You think so?  I feel it's a little short.


----------



## closetluxe

Celinechu20 said:


> What do you think of the strap? Is it comfortable? I think from the picture the length looks perfect for crossbody


It's super comfy.  I think you all will love it too.


----------



## MeepMeep67

closetlux said:


> Okay as promised…excuse my pjs.
> View attachment 5227153
> View attachment 5227154
> View attachment 5227155
> View attachment 5227156


Cute Jammies!  Hubby did a perfect photo shoot! What a good sport, did you tell him all these crazy ladies were hounding you for pictures Since you recieved the very first Speedy 20!!  The strap length does look perfect. Super cute on you and looks like the perfect size


----------



## closetluxe

MeepMeep67 said:


> Cute Jammies!  Hubby did a perfect photo shoot! What a good sport, did you tell him all these crazy ladies were hounding you for pictures Since you recieved the very first Speedy 20!!  The strap length does look perfect. Super cute on you and looks like the perfect size


Aww thanks!!  Just read your post verbatim to him and he said "That's cool."


----------



## MikaelaN

closetlux said:


> Okay as promised…excuse my pjs.
> View attachment 5227153
> View attachment 5227154
> View attachment 5227155
> View attachment 5227156



It looks perfect lengthwise for crossbody wear! I’m about the same height as you I think and am thrilled at how this looks. Thanks for the modeling photos!


----------



## Bumbles

closetlux said:


> Okay as promised…excuse my pjs.
> View attachment 5227153
> View attachment 5227154
> View attachment 5227155
> View attachment 5227156


Looks Fab on you! Thanks so much for sharing with us. You’re the first speedy mono owner.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

closetlux said:


> Okay as promised…excuse my pjs.
> View attachment 5227153
> View attachment 5227154
> View attachment 5227155
> View attachment 5227156


oh thank you for these!  The size and length look pretty good.  I hope I'm able to order one!  Congrats


----------



## BagLady14

Mine says shipped.  Ordered 10/5


----------



## calipursegal

Yay!  Mine shipped too!  I ordered on 10/5. I got pink.

Since all the pre-orders are getting filled I wonder if the bag will even be hard to get? Maybe it won’t be.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

calipursegal said:


> Yay!  Mine shipped too!  I ordered on 10/5. I got pink.
> 
> Since all the pre-orders are getting filled I wonder if the bag will even be hard to get? Maybe it won’t be.



So....there's another question I have....for limited edition items, do they usually allow pre-orders?  The CS I spoke to last night said they don't usually do pre-orders because it's like an unfair advantage and they want everyone to have the same chance of getting items.


----------



## 23adeline

closetlux said:


> Okay as promised…excuse my pjs.
> View attachment 5227153
> View attachment 5227154
> View attachment 5227155
> View attachment 5227156


May I know your height ? I searched a few pages before this but I couldn’t find any info


----------



## calipursegal

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So....there's another question I have....for limited edition items, do they usually allow pre-orders?  The CS I spoke to last night said they don't usually do pre-orders because it's like an unfair advantage and they want everyone to have the same chance of getting items.


I don’t know if the speedy 20 is limited, seasonal or permanent. I have seen people pre-order limited bags in the past. I thought your purchase history had something to do with it.

I have also seen that the response you get from CS can vary. Did you try to pre-order and they said no?


----------



## Jenniekay1031

calipursegal said:


> I don’t know if the speedy 20 is limited, seasonal or permanent. I have seen people pre-order limited bags in the past. I thought your purchase history had something to do with it.
> 
> I have also seen that the response you get from CS can vary. Did you try to pre-order and they said no?



Yes, last night I called the 1-800 number to pre-order and was told they could not, I would have to wait for the website release date on 10/29.  Then I emailed the concierge and she told me she could pre-order it for me, but hasn't sent me anything back in order to complete the purchase.
I'm going to give her a little more time today and then try the 1-800 number again this afternoon I guess.  I'm so confused how ordering with them works lol......I might have to just constantly stalk the website.


----------



## closetluxe

23adeline said:


> May I know your height ? I searched a few pages before this but I couldn’t find any info


I’m 5’4”


----------



## 23adeline

closetlux said:


> I’m 5’4”


Thank you .  
I think the strap is same as Cluny Mini, it will be too short for me to carry crossbody.


----------



## MCBadian07

calipursegal said:


> I don’t know if the speedy 20 is limited, seasonal or permanent. I have seen people pre-order limited bags in the past. I thought your purchase history had something to do with it.
> 
> I have also seen that the response you get from CS can vary. Did you try to pre-order and they said no?


I watched MerfyLV's YouTube video on the Speedy 20. For now she says it's limited edition....LV testing the market to see how successful it will be before they make it permanent - similar to the Multi Pochette which was only launched in 2019 yet so hard to get


----------



## closetluxe

I think I should count myself lucky to get this speedy at all and as quickly as I did.  Who knows how difficult it will be to get when it actually launches.


----------



## calipursegal

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Yes, last night I called the 1-800 number to pre-order and was told they could not, I would have to wait for the website release date on 10/29.  Then I emailed the concierge and she told me she could pre-order it for me, but hasn't sent me anything back in order to complete the purchase.
> I'm going to give her a little more time today and then try the 1-800 number again this afternoon I guess.  I'm so confused how ordering with them works lol......I might have to just constantly stalk the website.


I got mine from emailing concierge. They should get back to you with a purchase link, it's only good for an hour I think. Check your spam just in case. I would stick with the email since they said they would do the pre-order. Just reply to that email chain and ask for the link, don't be shy!

I do think at a certain point they stop pre-orders when it gets closer to the release date.


----------



## Addy

closetlux said:


> Aww thanks.  You think so?  I feel it's a little short.


I like my crossbody longer too (just at hip). I went to LV a few days ago asking about a longer strap and my SA said that it is "the style" for shorter crossbody wear these days. Nevertheless, I left without buying a strap. LOL

It looks great on you BTW!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

calipursegal said:


> I got mine from emailing concierge. They should get back to you with a purchase link, it's only good for an hour I think. Check your spam just in case. I would stick with the email since they said they would do the pre-order. Just reply to that email chain and ask for the link, don't be shy!
> 
> I do think at a certain point they stop pre-orders when it gets closer to the release date.



OMG I don't think anyone there wants to help me!  I just got a reply from the concierge that they are unable to accept orders for it.  I don't understand   I'm practically begging them to take my money and they won't


----------



## ccbaggirl89

So I got the shipped notice yesterday and it says estimated delivery is Oct. 26! Where is this bag coming from that it's going to take so long to reach me! I usually get LV items overnight. I'll await more mod pics from others who get it first. My order was placed on 10/7 for those still waiting.


----------



## calipursegal

Jenniekay1031 said:


> OMG I don't think anyone there wants to help me!  I just got a reply from the concierge that they are unable to accept orders for it.  I don't understand   I'm practically begging them to take my money and they won't


Oh no! But someone said you could via email right? Do you have that person’s name? Maybe ask again via email and say “so and so” said you could pre-order. 

That’s what’s so frustrating, what happens always depends on the rep you get. I hope it works out!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

calipursegal said:


> Oh no! But someone said you could via email right? Do you have that person’s name? Maybe ask again via email and say “so and so” said you could pre-order.
> 
> That’s what’s so frustrating, what happens always depends on the rep you get. I hope it works out!


Thanks....in her email there was a direct number, I'm going to try calling her directly and see what happen....the universe does not want me to have this bag though!


----------



## closetluxe

I'm sorry you are having such a hard time placing an order.  How frustrating!


----------



## BagLady14

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So I got the shipped notice yesterday and it says estimated delivery is Oct. 26! Where is this bag coming from that it's going to take so long to reach me! I usually get LV items overnight. I'll await more mod pics from others who get it first. My order was placed on 10/7 for those still waiting.


Mine says estimated delivery is Oct 25th.  I also got my notice yesterday.  I usually get something within 1 or 2 days.  I'm on the east coast.


----------



## MikaelaN

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So I got the shipped notice yesterday and it says estimated delivery is Oct. 26! Where is this bag coming from that it's going to take so long to reach me! I usually get LV items overnight. I'll await more mod pics from others who get it first. My order was placed on 10/7 for those still waiting.



Mine was shipped from NJ.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Well.....thank you all for your help!  With a  fourth call I was able to find a CS that would order for me!  She was very sweet.....hopefully I can use her again.  She did tell me this bag will be limited edition (I thought I saw that question asked in this thread somewhere) and she also said if you don't pre-order it will be basically impossible to get.


----------



## closetluxe

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Well.....thank you all for your help!  With a  fourth call I was able to find a CS that would order for me!  She was very sweet.....hopefully I can use her again.  She did tell me this bag will be limited edition (I thought I saw that question asked in this thread somewhere) and she also said if you don't pre-order it will be basically impossible to get.


Yay!  You did it!  I knew you would!  Thank goodness you found someone willing to help you.  Hope you love yours as much as I do.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

closetlux said:


> Yay!  You did it!  I knew you would!  Thank goodness you found someone willing to help you.  Hope you love yours as much as I do.



I'm sure I will...thanks for all your help and kind words.  I guess now I just wait and hope the order doesn't get canceled since apparently that can happen too!  Exciting stuff!


----------



## closetluxe

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I'm sure I will...thanks for all your help and kind words.  I guess now I just wait and hope the order doesn't get canceled since apparently that can happen too!  Exciting stuff!


Crossing my fingers you won’t have any further problems


----------



## scarlet555

closetlux said:


> Okay as promised…excuse my pjs.
> View attachment 5227153
> View attachment 5227154
> View attachment 5227155
> View attachment 5227156


you look great thank you so much, appreciate you! Lucky gal.  It looks perfect!  I wondered if the inside of the fuchsia strap is red too, but will know more when it arrives to more TPF members.  

Ladies/Gents, please update us on the inside of the fuchsia strap speedy 20, currently believed to be brown.


----------



## calipursegal

scarlet555 said:


> you look great thank you so much, appreciate you! Lucky gal.  It looks perfect!  I wondered if the inside of the fuchsia strap is red too, but will know more when it arrives to more TPF members.
> 
> Ladies/Gents, please update us on the inside of the fuchsia strap speedy 20, currently believed to be brown.


No, the interior is *pink* based on a stock image I saw on IG but can't find anymore. And since the other one is red, I think the pic I saw was accurate. But I'll let you know when I get mine.

The pic in this thread of the pink bag is unfortunately from an IG page with alot of fakes. They probably made it brown because they didn't have pics to know the correct interior color.


----------



## scarlet555

calipursegal said:


> No, the interior is *pink* based on a stock image I saw on IG but can't find anymore. And since the other one is red, I think the pic I saw was accurate. But I'll let you know when I get mine.
> 
> The pic in this thread of the pink bag is unfortunately from an IG page with alot of fakes. They probably made it brown because they didn't have pics to know the correct interior color.



Thanks for the clarification.  The speedy 20 fuschia strap being pink on the inside would make more sense than brown since the speedy 20 beige strap is red on the inside-such a beautiful contrasts , I'm waiting for my fuschia strap speedy 20 .  Me loves the pink more than brown.  Super excited for you and for OP here!


----------



## MCBadian07

ccbaggirl89 said:


> So I got the shipped notice yesterday and it says estimated delivery is Oct. 26! Where is this bag coming from that it's going to take so long to reach me! I usually get LV items overnight. I'll await more mod pics from others who get it first. My order was placed on 10/7 for those still waiting.


This usually changes once UPS has the package but if it's standard delivery sometimes it takes 2-3 weeks to get to me (I live in Canada so it goes through customs and other warehouse before it gets to me )


----------



## BagLady14

MCBadian07 said:


> This usually changes once UPS has the package but if it's standard delivery sometimes it takes 2-3 weeks to get to me (I live in Canada so it goes through customs and other warehouse before it gets to me )


You're right.  My delivery date changed from the 25th to the 21st.


----------



## Yokies

I am super excited about the speedy 20. Mine says it will arrive on October 21st and I’m in Canada so I’m hoping it will be here in a couple of days!


----------



## calipursegal

BagLady14 said:


> You're right.  My delivery date changed from the 25th to the 21st.





Yokies said:


> I am super excited about the speedy 20. Mine says it will arrive on October 21st and I’m in Canada so I’m hoping it will be here in a couple of days!


Congrats! Did either of you order pink?


----------



## Yokies

calipursegal said:


> Congrats! Did either of you order pink?


I did not order the pink one, I ordered the beige. I felt that this would suit my wardrobe more than the pink.


----------



## BagLady14

calipursegal said:


> Congrats! Did either of you order pink?


No.  I ordered black/beige.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Ok, WOW. Around this time last night, I noticed my order was in preparation.... by 11am this morning, I received a text message saying my bag was at the store ready for pick-up (I did Collect in store for delivery because I didn't want to stalk delivery person/worry about signature on delivery). The store actually received my order yesterday.... I guess the system was slow to update (or someone forgot to "push a button"   )!

So, I preordered on 10/5, and picked up in-store 2 weeks later on 10/19. My very 1st Speedy B!


----------



## BagLady14

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Ok, WOW. Around this time last night, I noticed my order was in preparation.... by 11am this morning, I received a text message saying my bag was at the store ready for pick-up (I did Collect in store for delivery because I didn't want to stalk delivery person/worry about signature on delivery). The store actually received my order yesterday.... I guess the system was slow to update (or someone forgot to "push a button"   )!
> 
> So, I preordered on 10/5, and picked up in-store 2 weeks later on 10/19. My very 1st Speedy B!


Yeah!  Success!


----------



## MeepMeep67

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Ok, WOW. Around this time last night, I noticed my order was in preparation.... by 11am this morning, I received a text message saying my bag was at the store ready for pick-up (I did Collect in store for delivery because I didn't want to stalk delivery person/worry about signature on delivery). The store actually received my order yesterday.... I guess the system was slow to update (or someone forgot to "push a button"   )!
> 
> So, I preordered on 10/5, and picked up in-store 2 weeks later on 10/19. My very 1st Speedy B!
> 
> View attachment 5227866


WOOHOOO!!!! which strap and interior color?? Were they shocked at the store that you picked it up from? Did they have any info on the bag; Limited Edition or not? sorry for all the questions, My husband says I interrogate people, I tell him im just curious


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Shoulder carry - the bag sits right where my hip sticks out.

Crossbody - the bag is about level with my belly button. 

So the strap isn't long enough for me to crossbody the bag the way I'd like to...but I could do it if needed.

I'm 5'9" for reference.


----------



## closetluxe

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Ok, WOW. Around this time last night, I noticed my order was in preparation.... by 11am this morning, I received a text message saying my bag was at the store ready for pick-up (I did Collect in store for delivery because I didn't want to stalk delivery person/worry about signature on delivery). The store actually received my order yesterday.... I guess the system was slow to update (or someone forgot to "push a button"   )!
> 
> So, I preordered on 10/5, and picked up in-store 2 weeks later on 10/19. My very 1st Speedy B!
> 
> View attachment 5227866


Congratulations fellow speedy owner!  This is also my 1st.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

MeepMeep67 said:


> WOOHOOO!!!! which strap and interior color?? Were they shocked at the store that you picked it up from? Did they have any info on the bag; Limited Edition or not? sorry for all the questions, My husband says I interrogate people, I tell him im just curious





Interior is red. I chose the beige/black strap.

I actually didn't speak to anyone in the store. They had 2 separate lines: one for walkin in-store shopping; one for appointments/repairs/order pickup. Since I wasn't shopping in the store today, they just took my ID and brought my bag out already wrapped up. And I couldn't try it on at the store...unless I wanted to wait in the "walkin line". No thank you! I inspected the bag in my car before I drove away....

But I'm pretty sure they were shocked since, "That's not possible; that bag isn't available to order yet." Yup, SAME STORE.


----------



## Celinechu20

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Shoulder carry - the bag sits right where my hip sticks out.
> 
> Crossbody - the bag is about level with my belly button.
> 
> So the strap isn't long enough for me to crossbody the bag the way I'd like to...but I could do it if needed.
> 
> I'm 5'9" for reference.


Cute!!!!!!!! Where’s  yours made in? US or France , just curious


----------



## AmalieLotte92

closetlux said:


> Congratulations fellow speedy owner!  This is also my 1st.



Thank you, and congratulations to you too! It's a great size.... small, but it surprisingly holds a lot!

I have a feeling this won't be my last Speedy....maybe a 25 in the future....


----------



## closetluxe

If we waited for it to be available in stores or when or if our boutique CAs can order it for us, we would never have gotten it.  I love my boutique CA, but she wasn't able to order this for me, so I went through CS (several tries before I finally got someone willing/able to preorder it for me).


----------



## closetluxe

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Thank you, and congratulations to you too! It's a great size.... small, but it surprisingly holds a lot!
> 
> I have a feeling this won't be my last Speedy....maybe a 25 in the future....


I'm looking at the leather version now.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Celinechu20 said:


> Cute!!!!!!!! What’s yours made in? US or France , just curious



I'm assuming Made in the USA since I had the same info cards @closetlux  had. And the outside vachetta tab where you attach the strap says "Louis Vuitton Paris".


----------



## closetluxe

Just to wanted to mention that the extended zipper on the speedy makes it so easy to get in and out of your bag.  Genius!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

MeepMeep67 said:


> WOOHOOO!!!! which strap and interior color?? Were they shocked at the store that you picked it up from? Did they have any info on the bag; Limited Edition or not? sorry for all the questions, My husband says I interrogate people, I tell him im just curious



when I finally got a CA that would order for me today…..I asked her if this was a limited edition bag and she said it was.  She also said if you wait for the release date you’ll be unlikely to get it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

closetlux said:


> Just to wanted to mention that the extended zipper on the speedy makes it so easy to get in and out of your bag.  Genius!


One of the reasons I really wanted this bag!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Im in Cali.  My bag is being shipped overnight from New Jersey. Im suppose to get it tomorrow (fingers crossed)


----------



## 23adeline

My CS just told me the lining of both are the same .


----------



## ChanelFan29

I ordered the bag with the pink strap, I believe that it's going to be too short on me so I may use a Pochette Metis strap with it.  I was told interior is red.

I can't believe what I just paid.  Eeep, but I have been a Speedy lover since the Jessica Simpson Newlywed days.


----------



## Bumbles

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Ok, WOW. Around this time last night, I noticed my order was in preparation.... by 11am this morning, I received a text message saying my bag was at the store ready for pick-up (I did Collect in store for delivery because I didn't want to stalk delivery person/worry about signature on delivery). The store actually received my order yesterday.... I guess the system was slow to update (or someone forgot to "push a button"   )!
> 
> So, I preordered on 10/5, and picked up in-store 2 weeks later on 10/19. My very 1st Speedy B!
> 
> View attachment 5227866


Gorgeous looking bag!


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> WOOHOOO!!!! which strap and interior color?? Were they shocked at the store that you picked it up from? Did they have any info on the bag; Limited Edition or not? sorry for all the questions, My husband says I interrogate people, I tell him im just curious


We are all curious here and super excited peeps! Just tell him we are all like that for new launch items and we get each other!


----------



## calipursegal

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im in Cali.  My bag is being shipped overnight from New Jersey. Im suppose to get it tomorrow (fingers crossed)


Did you pay for overnight? Mine shipped ground. I’m in Cali too.


----------



## Aliluvlv

23adeline said:


> My CS just told me the lining of both are the same .


I was thinking that they must be the same interior as that would make the most sense. It's been fun reading the posts here and the pace/intensity of them has increased significantly in the last 2 days. I can feel the excitement and love seeing everyone's new bags. Congratulations everyone!


----------



## MikaelaN

calipursegal said:


> Did you pay for overnight? Mine shipped ground. I’m in Cali too.



Same here! ☹️


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> We are all curious here and super excited peeps! Just tell him we are all like that for new launch items and we get each other!


YES! Thank you Bumbles!!!   


calipursegal said:


> Did you pay for overnight? Mine shipped ground. I’m in Cali too.





MikaelaN said:


> Same here! ☹


This was my first time ever doing a pre order.  The CA set the shipping up......I wasnt charged for the overnight. Wow I really lucked out getting her!  And yes usually from NJ its almost a week for me (That would be painful this time!)


----------



## dizonmustard

MeepMeep67 said:


> YES! Thank you Bumbles!!!
> 
> 
> This was my first time ever doing a pre order.  The CA set the shipping up......I wasnt charged for the overnight. Wow I really lucked out getting her!  And yes usually from NJ its almost a week for me (That would be painful this time!)



still waiting for mine but it’s shipping overnight too!


----------



## bbkctpf

Okay I caved. I sent an email to pre-order haha. I was going to wait on launch day but now I’m worried I won’t get it!


----------



## MeepMeep67

bbkctpf said:


> Okay I caved. I sent an email to pre-order haha. I was going to wait on launch day but now I’m worried I won’t get it!


wooohooo! We sucked you in!!!    Were you able to order one? which color?
Im just sitting here refreshing the UPS tracking watching my bag come across the US.  I really need to go to bed!! but Im too excited


----------



## closetluxe

MeepMeep67 said:


> wooohooo! We sucked you in!!!    Were you able to order one? which color?
> Im just sitting here refreshing the UPS tracking watching my bag come across the US.  I really need to go to bed!! but Im too excited


When is yours coming?  Tomorrow?


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

closetlux said:


> Okay as promised…excuse my pjs.
> View attachment 5227153
> View attachment 5227154
> View attachment 5227155
> View attachment 5227156



omg!! now i want one too. its so pretty


----------



## MeepMeep67

closetlux said:


> When is yours coming?  Tomorrow?


YES!!!


----------



## moi.shopaholic.dory

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Shoulder carry - the bag sits right where my hip sticks out.
> 
> Crossbody - the bag is about level with my belly button.
> 
> So the strap isn't long enough for me to crossbody the bag the way I'd like to...but I could do it if needed.
> 
> I'm 5'9" for reference.



congrat on your first speedy bb! love the bag


----------



## bigverne28

scarlet555 said:


> you look great thank you so much, appreciate you! Lucky gal.  It looks perfect!  I wondered if the inside of the fuchsia strap is red too, but will know more when it arrives to more TPF members.
> 
> Ladies/Gents, please update us on the inside of the fuchsia strap speedy 20, currently believed to be brown.





calipursegal said:


> No, the interior is *pink* based on a stock image I saw on IG but can't find anymore. And since the other one is red, I think the pic I saw was accurate. But I'll let you know when I get mine.
> 
> The pic in this thread of the pink bag is unfortunately from an IG page with alot of fakes. They probably made it brown because they didn't have pics to know the correct interior color.





scarlet555 said:


> Thanks for the clarification.  The speedy 20 fuschia strap being pink on the inside would make more sense than brown since the speedy 20 beige strap is red on the inside-such a beautiful contrasts , I'm waiting for my fuschia strap speedy 20 .  Me loves the pink more than brown.  Super excited for you and for OP here!



The pink on the left has a burgundy lining and the black on the right is cherry red. The IG picture with the brown interior looks to be fake, as the vachetta handles are too long compared to the LV stock photo.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

For anyone who owns a Pochette Accessoires or a Chanel Mini Rectangle (or both   ), I hope these size comparison photos are helpful.


----------



## ChanelFan29

Thanks for posting, it is helpful.  I will say the Speedy 20 looks like a more practical size compared to the Mini.  I have a Mini but so rarely use it!


----------



## calipursegal

bigverne28 said:


> The pink on the left has a burgundy lining and the black on the right is cherry red. The IG picture with the brown interior looks to be fake, as the vachetta handles are too long compared to the LV stock photo.
> 
> View attachment 5228084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228085


Interesting. I'm kinda bummed the pink doesn't have a pink interior. If it's red or burgundy that is a let down for me. I only got the pink because I saw a pic with a hot pink interior, but maybe I saw the color wrong  I might just get the other one then. I wonder if CS will even let me pre-order a second bag...


----------



## MCBadian07

calipursegal said:


> Interesting. I'm kinda bummed the pink doesn't have a pink interior. If it's red or burgundy that is a let down for me. I only got the pink because I saw a pic with a hot pink interior, but maybe I saw the color wrong  I might just get the other one then. I wonder if CS will even let me pre-order a second bag...


I'm in the same boat! I think the new Cluny in black has this gorgeous hot pink interior


----------



## MeepMeep67

calipursegal said:


> Interesting. I'm kinda bummed the pink doesn't have a pink interior. If it's red or burgundy that is a let down for me. I only got the pink because I saw a pic with a hot pink interior, but maybe I saw the color wrong  I might just get the other one then. I wonder if CS will even let me pre-order a second bag...


I cant wait for someone's to be delievered, so the mystery can be solved!!!!

Mine is the red one, just delievered!! My UPS man is the best, was here an hour early!! (my notification said it would be delievered by 1030). Hubby did a photo shoot with a bunch of my straps! to get info to everyone


----------



## bbkctpf

MeepMeep67 said:


> wooohooo! We sucked you in!!!    Were you able to order one? which color?
> Im just sitting here refreshing the UPS tracking watching my bag come across the US.  I really need to go to bed!! but Im too excited


Haha I totally understand!!! I paid for it today - ordered both.  I wasn’t sure which one I’d like better. The MPA I got in green bc it’s easier to match with my clothes but pink was so cute. I think I’ll end up keeping the beige strap one though. We’ll see!  Is your bag going to arrive today?!?! I hope I don’t have to wait much after u guys.


----------



## bbkctpf

calipursegal said:


> Interesting. I'm kinda bummed the pink doesn't have a pink interior. If it's red or burgundy that is a let down for me. I only got the pink because I saw a pic with a hot pink interior, but maybe I saw the color wrong  I might just get the other one then. I wonder if CS will even let me pre-order a second bag...


Yes do it! I pre-ordered both today.


----------



## bbkctpf

MeepMeep67 said:


> I cant wait for someone's to be delievered, so the mystery can be solved!!!!
> 
> Mine is the red one, just delievered!! My UPS man is the best, was here an hour early!! (my notification said it would be delievered by 1030). Hubby did a photo shoot with a bunch of my straps! to get info to everyone


Yay!!! So happy u got urs so fast!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AmalieLotte92 said:


> For anyone who owns a Pochette Accessoires or a Chanel Mini Rectangle (or both   ), I hope these size comparison photos are helpful.


Thanks so much for posting this!! I was wondering how it compared to mini rec. Super helpful! I ordered the beigey version adn cross my fingers it ships! Congrats hun!


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> Haha I totally understand!!! I paid for it today - ordered both.  I wasn’t sure which one I’d like better. The MPA I got in green bc it’s easier to match with my clothes but pink was so cute. I think I’ll end up keeping the beige strap one though. We’ll see!  Is your bag going to arrive today?!?! I hope I don’t have to wait much after u guys.


How did you preorder? Did you call the 866 # or through Concierge email ?


----------



## MeepMeep67

I love ❤ this little bag!!!!  Im 5'4"
With some different straps:
Bandouliere; This strap is not adjustable. Comfortable with Speedy 20 as shoulder carry.  This strap is 37.5"; 4.5" short than the strap that came with the bag




Wonderful strap that came with the Speedy 20;mine is 42" (Prefer 47" as my perfect crossbody length)Why didnt LV make this adjustable like the nylon web straps???



First time Ive been shipped a shopping bag with an online order!!!





Here with Eva Strap, "felt" a tad too long for me and I prefer the thicker straps, at least the 16mm; 5/8" (Since I have the Mono & Vachetta). Eva is 1/2" wide and 49.5" long






Too tight





Perfect with Bandouliere XL. This strap is adjustable; Longest is 49"  (I have it at 47")



My Speedy collection!!!!! Speedy 30 & Speedy 20


Shown above and below with the Speedy 20 is the Adjustable 16mm strap this is a great strap with any bag! Its 5/8" wide and the longest length is 47"


----------



## Aliluvlv

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love ❤ this little bag!!!!  Im 5'4"
> With some different straps:
> Bandouliere. Comfortable with Speedy 20 as shoulder carry.  This strap is 3" short than the strap that came with the bag
> View attachment 5228409
> 
> View attachment 5228424
> 
> First time Ive been shipped a shopping bag with an online order!!!
> View attachment 5228425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with Eva Strap, "felt" a tad too long for me and I prefer the thicker straps, at least the 16mm (Since I have the Mono & Vachetta)
> 
> View attachment 5228410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too tight
> View attachment 5228411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect with Bandouliere XL
> View attachment 5228413
> 
> 
> My Speedy collection!!!!! Speedy 30 & Speedy 20
> View attachment 5228415


Adorable!  Congratulations Meep! I love the beige strap it comes with and the Eva strap would be perfect if you wear a jacket or sweater with it.


----------



## closetluxe

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love ❤ this little bag!!!!  Im 5'4"
> With some different straps:
> Bandouliere. Comfortable with Speedy 20 as shoulder carry.  This strap is 3" short than the strap that came with the bag
> View attachment 5228409
> 
> View attachment 5228424
> 
> First time Ive been shipped a shopping bag with an online order!!!
> View attachment 5228425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with Eva Strap, "felt" a tad too long for me and I prefer the thicker straps, at least the 16mm (Since I have the Mono & Vachetta)
> 
> View attachment 5228410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too tight
> View attachment 5228411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect with Bandouliere XL
> View attachment 5228413
> 
> 
> My Speedy collection!!!!! Speedy 30 & Speedy 20
> View attachment 5228415
> View attachment 5228434


Thanks for mod shots with different straps!  You look fab!  For the vachetta strap, what's the width?  For the bandouliere strap, is that the adjustable one?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Aliluvlv said:


> Adorable!  Congratulations Meep! I love the beige strap it comes with and the Eva strap would be perfect if you wear a jacket or sweater with it.


Thank you my friend!  You are right Eva Strap with thick top/Jacket!


----------



## calipursegal

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love ❤ this little bag!!!!  Im 5'4"
> With some different straps:
> Bandouliere. Comfortable with Speedy 20 as shoulder carry.  This strap is 3" short than the strap that came with the bag
> View attachment 5228409
> 
> View attachment 5228424
> 
> First time Ive been shipped a shopping bag with an online order!!!
> View attachment 5228425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with Eva Strap, "felt" a tad too long for me and I prefer the thicker straps, at least the 16mm (Since I have the Mono & Vachetta)
> 
> View attachment 5228410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too tight
> View attachment 5228411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect with Bandouliere XL
> View attachment 5228413
> 
> 
> My Speedy collection!!!!! Speedy 30 & Speedy 20
> View attachment 5228415
> View attachment 5228434


Looks great on you!! You’re an angel for posting mod shots with all the straps.


----------



## scarlet555

AmalieLotte92 said:


> For anyone who owns a Pochette Accessoires or a Chanel Mini Rectangle (or both   ), I hope these size comparison photos are helpful.


thank you so much!  this was most helpful!  and also what lovely collection there you have!


----------



## scarlet555

bigverne28 said:


> The pink on the left has a burgundy lining and the black on the right is cherry red. The IG picture with the brown interior looks to be fake, as the vachetta handles are too long compared to the LV stock photo.
> 
> View attachment 5228084
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228085


Seriously, anyone is going to post a pink/fuchsia strap speedy 20... Mine the Fuchsia one doesn't arrive till Monday! If the dates don't change....  btw  I can hardly tell the difference between the burgundy and cherry red inside.


----------



## scarlet555

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love ❤ this little bag!!!!  Im 5'4"
> With some different straps:
> Bandouliere. Comfortable with Speedy 20 as shoulder carry.  This strap is 3" short than the strap that came with the bag
> View attachment 5228409
> 
> View attachment 5228424
> 
> First time Ive been shipped a shopping bag with an online order!!!
> View attachment 5228425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with Eva Strap, "felt" a tad too long for me and I prefer the thicker straps, at least the 16mm (Since I have the Mono & Vachetta)
> 
> View attachment 5228410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too tight
> View attachment 5228411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect with Bandouliere XL
> View attachment 5228413
> 
> 
> My Speedy collection!!!!! Speedy 30 & Speedy 20
> View attachment 5228415
> View attachment 5228434


Thanks for the different strap modeling shots and the comparison, love your speedy 30 !  Both are just so fun!  It honestly doesn't look that small of a bag.  Has anyone done a 'what fits' in this thing?


----------



## MeepMeep67

closetlux said:


> Thanks for mod shots with different straps!  You look fab!  For the vachetta strap, what's the width?  For the bandouliere strap, is that the adjustable one?


 Thank you my friend! I did an edit in my post & added measurements!


calipursegal said:


> Looks great on you!! You’re an angel for posting mod shots with all the straps.


Thank you my friend!!


scarlet555 said:


> Thanks for the different strap modeling shots and the comparison, love your speedy 30 !  Both are just so fun!  It honestly doesn't look that small of a bag.  Has anyone done a 'what fits' in this thing?


Thank you my friend! I love that Speedy 30, I wish now I would have purchased the Catogram Neverfull as well. This Speedy 20 is really the perfect size. I need to put stuff in it! Havent done that yet.    I had been wanting a smaller speedy, the nano was too small, the 25 seemed a tad too big and I'd read some people complaining the opening wasnt large enough for the bag.  So when I saw the Speedy 20 size & the extended zippers I really wanted it


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> I cant wait for someone's to be delievered, so the mystery can be solved!!!!
> 
> Mine is the red one, just delievered!! My UPS man is the best, was here an hour early!! (my notification said it would be delievered by 1030). Hubby did a photo shoot with a bunch of my straps! to get info to everyone


Yay! Congrats! Do you love it?


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love ❤ this little bag!!!!  Im 5'4"
> With some different straps:
> Bandouliere; This strap is not adjustable. Comfortable with Speedy 20 as shoulder carry.  This strap is 37.5"; 4.5" short than the strap that came with the bag
> 
> View attachment 5228409
> 
> 
> Wonderful strap that came with the Speedy 20;mine is 42" (Prefer 47" as my perfect crossbody length)Why didnt LV make this adjustable like the nylon web straps???
> View attachment 5228424
> 
> 
> First time Ive been shipped a shopping bag with an online order!!!
> View attachment 5228425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here with Eva Strap, "felt" a tad too long for me and I prefer the thicker straps, at least the 16mm; 5/8" (Since I have the Mono & Vachetta). Eva is 1/2" wide and 49.5" long
> 
> View attachment 5228410
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too tight
> View attachment 5228411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect with Bandouliere XL. This strap is adjustable; Longest is 49"  (I have it at 47")
> View attachment 5228413
> 
> 
> My Speedy collection!!!!! Speedy 30 & Speedy 20
> View attachment 5228415
> 
> Shown above and below with the Speedy 20 is the Adjustable 16mm strap this is a great strap with any bag! Its 5/8" wide and the longest length is 47"
> View attachment 5228434


Looks perfect on you and the catogram  speedy is Devine and so special!!! My favourite strap is the last one and the guitar strap it comes with looks so comfy!!! Congrats and enjoy this little cute!!! Great addition to your collection and the perfect size too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> Yay! Congrats! Do you love it?


Thank you my friend!!!!  Yes, I LOVE IT!!!!!! I can already tell and I havent even carried it yet.  This was a great purchase for me


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I belong to a LV FB group and I have seen at least 4 people today post their Speedy 20s!  I am shocked how many have already shipped.  And I'm a little concerned I'll think this cutie is too small


----------



## closetluxe

@MeepMeep67 
Love your strap collection!  I'm a little confused, your EVA strap is 1/2 inch but you prefer at least 5/8 inch?


----------



## MeepMeep67

I forgot to add this strap to the collection


----------



## MeepMeep67

closetlux said:


> @MeepMeep67
> Love your strap collection!  I'm a little confused, your EVA strap is 1/2 inch but you prefer at least 5/8 inch?


OPPS!!!! Eva is only 3/8"; less than 1/2". And the Adjustable is a little over 1/2" (5/8")
Im glad you saw that. Unfortunately I cant edit my post to correct it now.


----------



## closetluxe

MeepMeep67 said:


> OPPS!!!! Eva is only 3/8"; less than 1/2". And the Adjustable is a little over 1/2" (5/8")
> Im glad you saw that. Unfortunately I cant edit my post to correct it now.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## southlake01

How much is this purse in US?


----------



## closetluxe

southlake01 said:


> How much is this purse in US?


$1890


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> How did you preorder? Did you call the 866 # or through Concierge email ?


Emailed concierge!  Oh yeah, let me try to login and see if there’s any progress in the order!  Okay it says pending product availability.


----------



## bbkctpf

@MeepMeep67 thanks for all the mod shots!  How tall are you again?


----------



## bbkctpf

MeepMeep67 said:


> I forgot to add this strap to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228556


Loveeeee. I’m def gonna use it with this strap!


----------



## snibor

This thread is so exciting!  Thank you ladies for all the info and photos.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MeepMeep67 said:


> I forgot to add this strap to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228556


 Looks fab on you!


----------



## calipursegal

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I belong to a LV FB group and I have seen at least 4 people today post their Speedy 20s!  I am shocked how many have already shipped.  And I'm a little concerned I'll think this cutie is too small


Anyone post the pink bag??


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I belong to a LV FB group and I have seen at least 4 people today post their Speedy 20s!  I am shocked how many have already shipped.  And I'm a little concerned I'll think this cutie is too small


I originally got the leather version (returned it). It is small in size when you hold it and look at it, but the capacity is very good and it held more than most mini bags do. I decided to get the canvas version instead, because it is so small and I couldn't justify the leather price for it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

bbkctpf said:


> @MeepMeep67 thanks for all the mod shots!  How tall are you again?


5'4"


----------



## scarlet555

MeepMeep67 said:


> I forgot to add this strap to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5228556


Don’t know if you have anything inside of this speedy lovely but it appears sturdy!


----------



## jazzy1587

I love the look of the speedy 20 but not the strap. I was looking at the price differences with these straps vs classic leather of the Cluny and Alma BB and it's $290 and $410. I'm going to hold out hope that they release a classic version so I don't have to buy an extra strap.


----------



## southlake01

Oh man, so this bag is over $2,000 after tax. I don't know if I can justify it right now for such a small bag  But it is gorgeous and looks amazing on everyone in their photos! Maybe one day..


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks fab on you!


Thank you my friend!


----------



## MeepMeep67

scarlet555 said:


> Don’t know if you have anything inside of this speedy lovely but it appears sturdy!


It does feel sturdy! I havent had time to fill it yet! will be tomorrow for her first outing (unless its pouring out)


----------



## snibor

It didn’t occur to me that this bag is $200 more than the speedy b 25.  Even the 30, 35, and 40 are priced less.  However I don’t need or want another vachetta strap.    I just adore the idea of a smaller mono speedy, but not too small.  I’m not a huge mono fan but this is adorable!  Classic and a little less in your face than the larger sizes.

Edit..I wonder if the creme black strap will look good with my azur speedy.  Hmmm..


----------



## Aliluvlv

snibor said:


> It didn’t occur to me that this bag is $200 more than the speedy b 25.  Even the 30, 35, and 40 are priced less.  However I don’t need or want another vachetta strap.    I just adore the idea of a smaller mono speedy, but not too small.  I’m not a huge mono fan but this is adorable!  Classic and a little less in your face than the larger sizes.
> 
> Edit..I wonder if the creme black strap will look good with my azur speedy.  Hmmm..


Lol and another one succumbs to the adorableness of the b 20.  First stage: justify the usability of each part of the bag so the cost doesn't seem as insulting.
Can't wait to see your reveal Snibor!


----------



## snibor

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol and another one succumbs to the adorableness of the b 20.  First stage: justify the usability of each part of the bag so the cost doesn't seem as insulting.
> Can't wait to see your reveal Snibor!


Ha!  There’s a process to this madness.  I hope my order gets fulfilled and not cancelled.


----------



## LittleStar88

snibor said:


> It didn’t occur to me that this bag is $200 more than the speedy b 25.  Even the 30, 35, and 40 are priced less.  However I don’t need or want another vachetta strap.    I just adore the idea of a smaller mono speedy, but not too small.  I’m not a huge mono fan but this is adorable!  Classic and a little less in your face than the larger sizes.
> 
> Edit..*I wonder if the creme black strap will look good with my azur speedy.*  Hmmm..



It actually does!

This is the strap from my Colorama Alma BB (has silver hardware).


----------



## snibor

LittleStar88 said:


> It actually does!
> 
> This is the strap from my Colorama Alma BB (has silver hardware).
> 
> View attachment 5228999


That looks amazing! Thanks for posting!


----------



## BagLady14

snibor said:


> It didn’t occur to me that this bag is $200 more than the speedy b 25.  Even the 30, 35, and 40 are priced less.  However I don’t need or want another vachetta strap.    I just adore the idea of a smaller mono speedy, but not too small.  I’m not a huge mono fan but this is adorable!  Classic and a little less in your face than the larger sizes.
> 
> Edit..I wonder if the creme black strap will look good with my azur speedy.  Hmmm..
> [/QUOTE


----------



## BagLady14

Got my bag this morning via UPS delivery.  I took pictures but my right arm is in a sling due to recent surgery.  Please excuse left handed bad photography.


----------



## closetluxe

Anyone plan on protecting/treating the vachetta on this bag?  Is so, how do you do it?  Newbie to vachetta leather here.


----------



## BagLady14

I do plan to use Applegard.
No made in stamp, no date code.  I assume my bag is Miu.

The canvas feels thicker than my other bigger speedys
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
.  Stitching is perfect.  The bag is very nice and more substantial, not foldable like the bigger sizes can flatten.  Putting it next to a 25 size it looks tiny.  I think it is more comparable to the nano than the 25.  Outdoor photos...


----------



## closetluxe

BagLady14 said:


> I do plan to use Applegard.
> No made in stamp, no date code.  I assume my bag is Miu.
> 
> The canvas feels thicker than my other bigger speedys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229089
> View attachment 5229090
> View attachment 5229091
> View attachment 5229092
> View attachment 5229093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Stitching is perfect.  The bag is very nice and more substantial, not foldable like the bigger sizes can flatten.  Putting it next to a 25 size it looks tiny.  I think it is more comparable to the nano than the 25.  Outdoor photos...


Would you share your method on how to apple guard your bag?  How many coats you use?  How often do you need to redo it?  TIA.


----------



## MikaelaN

BagLady14 said:


> I do plan to use Applegard.
> No made in stamp, no date code.  I assume my bag is Miu.
> 
> The canvas feels thicker than my other bigger speedys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229089
> View attachment 5229090
> View attachment 5229091
> View attachment 5229092
> View attachment 5229093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Stitching is perfect.  The bag is very nice and more substantial, not foldable like the bigger sizes can flatten.  Putting it next to a 25 size it looks tiny.  I think it is more comparable to the nano than the 25.  Outdoor photos...



It’s beautiful! The quality looks great and I love that it hasn’t been folded up like the bigger sizes…I was worried about that.


----------



## snibor

closetlux said:


> Anyone plan on protecting/treating the vachetta on this bag?  Is so, how do you do it?  Newbie to vachetta leather here.


I never treat it.


----------



## snibor

BagLady14 said:


> I do plan to use Applegard.
> No made in stamp, no date code.  I assume my bag is Miu.
> 
> The canvas feels thicker than my other bigger speedys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229089
> View attachment 5229090
> View attachment 5229091
> View attachment 5229092
> View attachment 5229093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Stitching is perfect.  The bag is very nice and more substantial, not foldable like the bigger sizes can flatten.  Putting it next to a 25 size it looks tiny.  I think it is more comparable to the nano than the 25.  Outdoor photos...


Last night I wrote down the different measurements to compare. (In inches Lol. Length, height, width
Nano-  6.3, 4.3, 3.5
Speedy 20-8.1, 5.3, 4.7
Speedy 25-9.8, 7.5, 5.9

think I took the empreinte speedy 20 measurements.


----------



## BagLady14

closetlux said:


> Would you share your method on how to apple guard your bag?  How many coats you use?  How often do you need to redo it?  TIA.


I have always used Applegard conditioner, not spray.  I use a soft cloth to lightly coat each area of vachetta and immediately rub it off.  I'll do it again in 6 months or so.  This prevents waterspots and if you ever get denim transfer the blue will come off easily with a damp cloth.  It may slow down patina process a little.


----------



## closetluxe

BagLady14 said:


> I have always used Applegard conditioner, not spray.  I use a soft cloth to lightly coat each area of vachetta and immediately rub it off.  I'll do it again in 6 months or so.  This prevents waterspots and if you ever get denim transfer the blue will come off easily with a damp cloth.  It may slow down patina process a little.


Interesting.  Why do you use the conditioner and not the spray?
Is this the product you are referring to?


			https://www.amazon.com/Apple-Brand-Wax-Free-Preservative-Conditioner/dp/B00B6F7MCC/ref=sr_1_4?crid=2M36UWTQ893SF&dchild=1&keywords=apple+guard+conditioner&qid=1634835233&qsid=146-0697972-6338133&sprefix=appleguard+condition%2Caps%2C248&sr=8-4&sres=B00B6F88N4%2CB00B6F7MCC%2CB07YF5RMW9%2CB07D37SBHF%2CB002626OLY%2CB00B6FCLKU%2CB00JVU5F0A%2CB07HRNLW6V%2CB07HMP3WV7%2CB07BHCB9Y2%2CB00NV3X0WS%2CB01BFKIJ06%2CB084LJ45YN%2CB07VSXNR2Z%2CB01KW9OH5W%2CB079RCD6J5%2CB07XSN63KL%2CB00EUMC62O%2CB08BTKN3P9%2CB0103FX7PG


----------



## BagLady14

closetlux said:


> Interesting.  Why do you use the conditioner and not the spray?
> Is this the product you are referring to?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Apple-Brand-Wax-Free-Preservative-Conditioner/dp/B00B6F7MCC/ref=sr_1_4?crid=2M36UWTQ893SF&dchild=1&keywords=apple+guard+conditioner&qid=1634835233&qsid=146-0697972-6338133&sprefix=appleguard+condition%2Caps%2C248&sr=8-4&sres=B00B6F88N4%2CB00B6F7MCC%2CB07YF5RMW9%2CB07D37SBHF%2CB002626OLY%2CB00B6FCLKU%2CB00JVU5F0A%2CB07HRNLW6V%2CB07HMP3WV7%2CB07BHCB9Y2%2CB00NV3X0WS%2CB01BFKIJ06%2CB084LJ45YN%2CB07VSXNR2Z%2CB01KW9OH5W%2CB079RCD6J5%2CB07XSN63KL%2CB00EUMC62O%2CB08BTKN3P9%2CB0103FX7PG



Yes.  That's it.  I don't use the spray because I don't want it all over the hardware.  Also, I've been using the conditioning lotion forever, before the purseforum existed, before the spray existed.  I've used it on boots & shoes,  car seats, leather furniture, 18+ years of LV vachetta.  It's also great on a leather jacket.


----------



## scarlet555

BagLady14 said:


> I do plan to use Applegard.
> No made in stamp, no date code.  I assume my bag is Miu.
> 
> The *canvas feels thicker* than my other bigger speedys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229089
> View attachment 5229090
> View attachment 5229091
> View attachment 5229092
> View attachment 5229093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Stitching is perfect.  The bag is very nice and *more substantial, not foldable l*ike the bigger sizes can flatten.  Putting it next to a 25 size it looks tiny.  I think it is more comparable to the nano than the 25.  Outdoor photos...



thank you for reporting back this info!  What lovely pictures!  Thanks.

alright, where my pink fuchsia strap speedy 20 orders at lol?


----------



## BirkinLover77

BagLady14 said:


> I do plan to use Applegard.
> No made in stamp, no date code.  I assume my bag is Miu.
> 
> The canvas feels thicker than my other bigger speedys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229089
> View attachment 5229090
> View attachment 5229091
> View attachment 5229092
> View attachment 5229093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .  Stitching is perfect.  The bag is very nice and more substantial, not foldable like the bigger sizes can flatten.  Putting it next to a 25 size it looks tiny.  I think it is more comparable to the nano than the 25.  Outdoor photos...



Your bag looks amazing! Congratulations


----------



## BagLady14

BirkinLover77 said:


> Your bag looks amazing! Congratulations


Thank you.  I'm very happy to get this.


----------



## EpiFanatic

closetlux said:


> Anyone plan on protecting/treating the vachetta on this bag?  Is so, how do you do it?  Newbie to vachetta leather here.


I appleguard my vachetta pieces. My b25. No problems.


----------



## MeepMeep67

closetlux said:


> Interesting.  Why do you use the conditioner and not the spray?
> Is this the product you are referring to?
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Apple-Brand-Wax-Free-Preservative-Conditioner/dp/B00B6F7MCC/ref=sr_1_4?crid=2M36UWTQ893SF&dchild=1&keywords=apple+guard+conditioner&qid=1634835233&qsid=146-0697972-6338133&sprefix=appleguard+condition%2Caps%2C248&sr=8-4&sres=B00B6F88N4%2CB00B6F7MCC%2CB07YF5RMW9%2CB07D37SBHF%2CB002626OLY%2CB00B6FCLKU%2CB00JVU5F0A%2CB07HRNLW6V%2CB07HMP3WV7%2CB07BHCB9Y2%2CB00NV3X0WS%2CB01BFKIJ06%2CB084LJ45YN%2CB07VSXNR2Z%2CB01KW9OH5W%2CB079RCD6J5%2CB07XSN63KL%2CB00EUMC62O%2CB08BTKN3P9%2CB0103FX7PG





BagLady14 said:


> Yes.  That's it.  I don't use the spray because I don't want it all over the hardware.  Also, I've been using the conditioning lotion forever, before the purseforum existed, before the spray existed.  I've used it on boots & shoes,  car seats, leather furniture, 18+ years of LV vachetta.  It's also great on a leather jacket.


 Congratulations on your bag!!!! I love your photo shoot here & in the Oct purchases.

Thank you both for the Apple Guard info! I just ordered it, will be here Sat.  I dont have a lot of monogram bags.  I want to be able to use the Speedy 20 and enjoy it. not be a nervous wreak like I usually am with Vachetta


----------



## Bumbles

BagLady14 said:


> Got my bag this morning via UPS delivery.  I took pictures but my right arm is in a sling due to recent surgery.  Please excuse left handed bad photography.
> 
> View attachment 5229047
> View attachment 5229049
> View attachment 5229047
> View attachment 5229049
> View attachment 5229050
> View attachment 5229052
> View attachment 5229053


Looks great!


----------



## travelbliss

BagLady14 said:


> Got my bag this morning via UPS delivery.  I took pictures but my right arm is in a sling due to recent surgery.  Please excuse left handed bad photography.
> 
> View attachment 5229052



Appreciate the comparison pic with the *Alma BB*.  I can barely fit what I need in the *Alma BB*.   I will be admiring the Speedy 20 instead of acquiring it.  Soooo cute tho.  Congrats to all those who are able to carry less stuff than me !!


----------



## Yokies

I received my bag today and at first I was a bit concerned about one of the handles not being perfect but I think over time the leather will soften. Very nice to also receive a shopping bag.


----------



## calipursegal

Wow, no one else ordered the pink bag huh? All of us "pinkies" have to wait until Monday to solve the mystery of the interior lining...


----------



## scarlet555

calipursegal said:


> Wow, no one else ordered the pink bag huh? All of us "pinkies" have to wait until Monday to solve the mystery of the interior lining...


Mine is coming Monday toobut i am in the west coast and won’t be home till late…. If anyone, anyone gets the pink strap, do bother to post the inside of the bag or at least give us a verbal description, is it burgundy, cherry red?


----------



## scarlet555

Yokies said:


> I received my bag today and at first I was a bit concerned about one of the handles not being perfect but I think over time the leather will soften. Very nice to also receive a shopping bag.


Congrats, ‘quelle couleur of strap did you get?’  Do say… lol


----------



## Yokies

scarlet555 said:


> Congrats, ‘quelle couleur of strap did you get?’  Do say… lol


Sorry I can’t help with the mystery of the pink strap lol. I also got the beige version.


----------



## closetluxe

BagLady14 said:


> Yes.  That's it.  I don't use the spray because I don't want it all over the hardware.  Also, I've been using the conditioning lotion forever, before the purseforum existed, before the spray existed.  I've used it on boots & shoes,  car seats, leather furniture, 18+ years of LV vachetta.  It's also great on a leather jacket.


Just bought mine too!  Thanks again for your recommendation!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Yokies said:


> I received my bag today and at first I was a bit concerned about one of the handles not being perfect but I think over time the leather will soften. Very nice to also receive a shopping bag.


what's wrong with the handle?


----------



## Yokies

MeepMeep67 said:


> what's wrong with the handle?


I find that one of the handles is tilted to one side and a bit crooked. That was the first thing I noticed and it was bothering me a tiny bit.


----------



## Christine Tran

Hi so happy I found a forum for the speedy 20! Preordered mine 10/14 still in product availability. But is anyone else bothered by the beige strap wording not lining up? I am seeing some straps looked lined up and some the word is very off… is there a reasoning? The pink strap wording seems to be fine.


----------



## Yokies

Christine Tran said:


> Hi so happy I found a forum for the speedy 20! Preordered mine 10/14 still in product availability. But is anyone else bothered by the beige strap wording not lining up? I am seeing some straps looked lined up and some the word is very off… is there a reasoning? The pink strap wording seems to be fine.



The wording does line up but the color they choose for the strap make it look like it’s not lined so it’s kind of like a visual trick. The outer side is whiteish and then connects to the pink.


----------



## Christine Tran

Yokies said:


> The wording does line up but the color they choose for the strap make it look like it’s not lined so it’s kind of like a visual trick. The outer side is whiteish and then connects to the pink.
> 
> View attachment 5229912


Omg that is so trippy!!! Thank you! It was the one thing that was bothering me so much!!


----------



## newaroundhere

For those who have received their bag/their bag shipped, would you mind sharing what date you placed your pre-order? I placed my order 10/9 and it still says “Submitted” …growing impatient!!


----------



## MikaelaN

newaroundhere said:


> For those who have received their bag/their bag shipped, would you mind sharing what date you placed your pre-order? I placed my order 10/9 and it still says “Submitted” …growing impatient!!



Placed my order via concierge on 10/1.


----------



## LittleStar88

newaroundhere said:


> For those who have received their bag/their bag shipped, would you mind sharing what date you placed your pre-order? I placed my order 10/9 and it still says “Submitted” …growing impatient!!



I placed my order on 10/10 and it says the same - still waiting!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

newaroundhere said:


> For those who have received their bag/their bag shipped, would you mind sharing what date you placed your pre-order? I placed my order 10/9 and it still says “Submitted” …growing impatient!!


Ordered mine 230pm 10/06
Shipped 10/19    Recieved 10/20
Shipped from NJ to CA


----------



## ChanelFan29

calipursegal said:


> Wow, no one else ordered the pink bag huh? All of us "pinkies" have to wait until Monday to solve the mystery of the interior lining...



I ordered the pink, but I was late to the game so I may need to wait a bit.  I asked digital concierge and they said interior on both is red.


----------



## newaroundhere

MeepMeep67 said:


> Ordered mine 230pm 10/06
> Shipped 10/19    Recieved 10/20
> Shipped from NJ to CA


Hopefully mine will ship soon then!! Did yours go straight from “submitted” to shipped?


----------



## calipursegal

ChanelFan29 said:


> I ordered the pink, but I was late to the game so I may need to wait a bit.  I asked digital concierge and they said interior on both is red.


Yeah that’s probably the color, but I saw a pic with hot pink and someone else posted a pic of burgundy. We have yet to see a real pic to confirm. It makes sense they would have the same color just for ease of production, and the pink bag does have a bit of red in the strap. I just want to see it with my own eyes! Monday seems so far away.


----------



## MeepMeep67

newaroundhere said:


> Hopefully mine will ship soon then!! Did yours go straight from “submitted” to shipped?


 No. Went to order preparation for a 1/2 day


calipursegal said:


> Yeah that’s probably the color, but I saw a pic with hot pink and someone else posted a pic of burgundy. We have yet to see a real pic to confirm. It makes sense they would have the same color just for ease of production, and the pink bag does have a bit of red in the strap. I just want to see it with my own eyes! Monday seems so far away.


 I want to see it too!!! cant believe a pink one isnt being deliever to someone today......


----------



## MCBadian07

Does anyone have a Keepall XS and Speedy 20 for comparison in size ? TIA!


----------



## ChanelFan29

MCBadian07 said:


> Does anyone have a Keepall XS and Speedy 20 for comparison in size ? TIA!


I looked at the measurements on this recently, the keepall XS was a tad smaller I believe.  I just got the City Keepall, which I love, it's similar in size to the Speedy 25.  I did order the Speedy 20, but I'm a worried it may be too small.


----------



## fiery_rose

For anyone who has already received their Speedy B 20:
Would you be so kind as to post a measurement of the bag dimensions? It's probably the same as the empriente 20, but I'd like to confirm. TIA


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I wonder of all the re-orders will be filled before the launch date?  I was very late on the pre-order and just submitted 10/19....but the closer it gets to 10/28-10/29 the more worried I'll probably be that it won't be fulfilled


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I wonder of all the re-orders will be filled before the launch date?  I was very late on the pre-order and just submitted 10/19....but the closer it gets to 10/28-10/29 the more worried I'll probably be that it won't be fulfilled


We shall see!  I won’t be happy if it hits the website and we don’t get our preorders.  Fingers crossed!


----------



## MCBadian07

ChanelFan29 said:


> I looked at the measurements on this recently, the keepall XS was a tad smaller I believe.  I just got the City Keepall, which I love, it's similar in size to the Speedy 25.  I did order the Speedy 20, but I'm a worried it may be too small.


Yes my concern as well! But I do love the size from the photos I've seen - super cute! I just don't know how it will look on my frame.


----------



## calipursegal

fiery_rose said:


> For anyone who has already received their Speedy B 20:
> Would you be so kind as to post a measurement of the bag dimensions? It's probably the same as the empriente 20, but I'd like to confirm. TIA





snibor said:


> Last night I wrote down the different measurements to compare. (In inches Lol. Length, height, width
> Nano-  6.3, 4.3, 3.5
> *Speedy 20-8.1, 5.3, 4.7*
> Speedy 25-9.8, 7.5, 5.9
> 
> think I took the empreinte speedy 20 measurements.


----------



## MeepMeep67

MCBadian07 said:


> Does anyone have a Keepall XS and Speedy 20 for comparison in size ? TIA!




I posted a link on the first page of this thread from wonderful member 23adeline
im trying to find the one with the Keepall XS


----------



## AmalieLotte92

My Monogram Speedy 20 measures in at 8.2 x 5.5 x 4.6 (length x height x width) in inches. So it's close to the Empreinte Speedy 20 measurements.


----------



## fiery_rose

AmalieLotte92 said:


> My Monogram Speedy 20 measures in at 8.2 x 5.5 x 4.6 (length x height x width) in inches. So it's close to the Empreinte Speedy 20 measurements.


Thank you so much for the info! Just about what I suspected, but it never hurts to confirm.


----------



## BagLady14

There are some youtube videos up on this bag now.  That may be helpful to decide if the size is right for you.

I carried the bag today and I love the size.  Because the zipper wraps around the ends it's easy to see the contents.  I think it holds more than the Alma BB, close, but the Alma BB dome shape causes placement issues like tetras. 

I didn't use the strap.  I'll use it another time, maybe on another bag?  I hope everyone gets their pre-orders.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Ive carried the bag 2 days. I absolutly love it.  The zipper is great with the extension


----------



## closetluxe

I'm hoping LV makes this a permanent part of their offerings with other iterations to come in DE and DA!


----------



## ChanelFan29

MCBadian07 said:


> Yes my concern as well! But I do love the size from the photos I've seen - super cute! I just don't know how it will look on my frame.



Same for me too, I worry it may look too small on me or not fit my items.  Wish it was as easy as going to the store to try one on, but I live a couple of hours away and I feel this will be such a HOT item.


----------



## calipursegal

MeepMeep67 said:


> No. Went to order preparation for a 1/2 day
> I want to see it too!!! cant believe a pink one isnt being deliever to someone today......


Right? I'm surprised how unpopular the pink bag is. I get mine on Monday, if no one has posted by then I will definitely share!


----------



## scarlet555

ChanelFan29 said:


> I looked at the measurements on this recently, the keepall XS was a tad smaller I believe.  I just got the City Keepall, which I love, it's similar in size to the Speedy 25.  I did order the Speedy 20, but I'm a worried it may be too small.


I posted pictures of the keepall city and speedy 25


----------



## ChanelFan29

Thanks for posting!  Love your City Keepall, such a great size bag!  Great collection!


----------



## scarlet555

I will post speedy 20 and city keepall when I get the pink 20 

i really want speedy 20, nano, and keepall xs comparison

don’t have the keepall xs nor the nano


----------



## Aliluvlv

closetlux said:


> I'm hoping LV makes this a permanent part of their offerings with other iterations to come in DE and DA!


Yes! Me too! I would love it in DA!


----------



## bigverne28




----------



## travelbliss

bigverne28 said:


>



Thanks for this photo.  confirmed it is toooo small for me.  I think if they made this Monogram Speedy in 22 it would have been exactly perfect.


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Is speedy 20 a permanent collection or limited?


----------



## closetluxe

purse_luver_jen said:


> Is speedy 20 a permanent collection or limited?


Limited


----------



## Jenniekay1031

travelbliss said:


> Thanks for this photo.  confirmed it is toooo small for me.  I think if they made this Monogram Speedy in 22 it would have been exactly perfect.


I wish it was bigger, I'm concerned it will be too small for me too...wish it was a 25



purse_luver_jen said:


> Is speedy 20 a permanent collection or limited?


 agreed with closetlux, according the the CA I spoke with it's limited and will not be part of the permanent collection


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

travelbliss said:


> Thanks for this photo.  confirmed it is toooo small for me.  I think if they made this Monogram Speedy in 22 it would have been exactly perfect.


Yes I vote for a monogram Speedy 22! right in between is perfect for me too!


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I wish it was bigger, I'm concerned it will be too small for me too...wish it was a 25
> 
> 
> agreed with closetlux, according the the CA I spoke with it's limited and will not be part of the permanent collection


I’ve heard it’s very possible to become permanent, depending on how popular it is.


----------



## ChanelFan29

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Yes I vote for a monogram Speedy 22! right in between is perfect for me too!


 I third this, the 22 would be an awesome size.    

While we are at it, I'd like to request that Hermes makes the Evelyne in a size between the TPM and PM.  

Thank you purse gods, those are my only wishes!


----------



## brnicutie

snibor said:


> I’ve heard it’s very possible to become permanent, depending on how popular it is.


My CA also told me that it's limited, but if it's popular it'll become permanent like the multi pochette.


----------



## calipursegal

This is a great comparison pic. It is waay smaller than the 25! I will probably carry mine by the handles exclusively. It’s so cute.


----------



## dizonmustard

I’m getting kinda nervous, I pre-ordered on 10/09 and it’s been “in preparation” for awhile


----------



## MeepMeep67

dizonmustard said:


> I’m getting kinda nervous, I pre-ordered on 10/09 and it’s been “in preparation” for awhile


sounds like it about to ship


----------



## snibor

calipursegal said:


> This is a great comparison pic. It is waay smaller than the 25! I will probably carry mine by the handles exclusively. It’s so cute.
> 
> View attachment 5231323


It looks so cute!  I have an Mz Wallace micro Sutton which fits all my stuff quite nicely (it’s deceptively larger than it looks). That bag is only slightly higher than the measurements of the 20 (the 20 is slightly longer) so I think this size will be good for me.  At least I hope so, and I really hope mine ships!


----------



## Lilylili

Does someone know if the felicie card holder can fit in the speedy20 please.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Ugh!!!!  Looking at all these comparisons I think this is going to be too small for me.  I had another Speedy at one point which was small and it didn’t work for me.  I was thinking it was a nano but there’s no way…..I think it was actually a 25 ‍♀️
and I ordered an OTG GM (because it was the wild at heart and I couldn’t not) and that’s going to be too big….LV is going to hate me!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Lilylili said:


> Does someone know if the felicie card holder can fit in the speedy20 please.


YES! thats what im using. will post pic soon
I use a Zippy coin purse (favorite wallet) but when covid hit, I started using my Felicie cardholder inside my bags for easy grab and see and a mini pochette


----------



## MeepMeep67

I still have room for more. 
Mini pochette, felicie card holder, 4 key holder.

I LOVE THIS LITTLE BAG!!!!


----------



## Lilylili

MeepMeep67 said:


> I still have room for more.
> Mini pochette, felicie card holder, 4 key holder.
> 
> I LOVE THIS LITTLE BAG!!!!
> View attachment 5231504
> View attachment 5231506


Thank you for the pictures!!!
Is it easy to grab out the felicie card holder? Looks a bit tight.
Do you have to bend it a bit to fit in the bag?
Sorry for all those questions


----------



## MeepMeep67

Lilylili said:


> Thank you for the pictures!!!
> Is it easy to grab out the felicie card holder? Looks a bit tight.
> Do you have to bend it a bit to fit in the bag?
> Sorry for all those questions


I should have added that.  its a tad tight going in straight.  so I put one side in then the other. once in its not tight

*edit:  The felicie insert does drop in straight (I just tried it) when lined up properly (Ill get a picture)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Thanks for posting the pics @MeepMeep67 
This lil baby really packs a punch and I loooove the red interior!!! I can't wait to get mine!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

calipursegal said:


> This is a great comparison pic. It is waay smaller than the 25! I will probably carry mine by the handles exclusively. It’s so cute.
> 
> View attachment 5231323


Love it. So glad it fits to arm carry!


----------



## MeepMeep67

I added more pics of felicie insert, see above


----------



## Lilylili

MeepMeep67 said:


> I added more pics of felicie insert, see above


Thank you so much @MeepMeep67


----------



## ChanelFan29

MeepMeep67 said:


> I added more pics of felicie insert, see above


Thank you for all the photos!  Can I ask, what phone do you have and does it comfortably fit in there with your other items?


----------



## MikaelaN

I’m 5’4” and 125 lbs. for reference.


----------



## MikaelaN

Here it is with the 16mm adjustable VVN strap. You can also see how it compares size wise to the Chanel square mini. I’m also able to fit a ton of stuff into it! You can see my cosmetic case, empreinte key pouch, card holder, sunglasses, and iPhone 12 Pro Max fit nicely.


----------



## scarlet555

MikaelaN said:


> Here it is with the 16mm adjustable VVN strap. You can also see how it compares size wise to the Chanel square mini. I’m also able to fit a ton of stuff into it! You can see my cosmetic case, empreinte key pouch, card holder, sunglasses, and iPhone 12 Pro Max fit nicely.
> View attachment 5231703
> View attachment 5231704
> View attachment 5231705
> View attachment 5231708
> View attachment 5231709
> View attachment 5231711
> View attachment 5231712
> View attachment 5231713


Thank you ! You look great!
This baby packs a bunch!!
I wondered if that strap would vachette match in color.  It looks fine and lovely from your pix.  
thanks again!!


----------



## snibor

MikaelaN said:


> I’m 5’4” and 125 lbs. for reference.
> View attachment 5231693
> View attachment 5231694
> View attachment 5231695
> View attachment 5231696
> View attachment 5231697
> View attachment 5231698
> View attachment 5231699


Looks fabulous!!


----------



## southlake01

Thank you for the amazing pics!!

Can anyone share.. does the large guitar strap slide off your shoulder easily?


----------



## MeepMeep67

MikaelaN said:


> I’m 5’4” and 125 lbs. for reference.
> View attachment 5231693
> View attachment 5231694
> View attachment 5231695
> View attachment 5231696
> View attachment 5231697
> View attachment 5231698
> View attachment 5231699


You look fabulous Bag looks great on you!  Thanks for the strap pics and what fits!


----------



## MeepMeep67

ChanelFan29 said:


> Thank you for all the photos!  Can I ask, what phone do you have and does it comfortably fit in there with your other items?


. I have the S21 with a case on it.  There is still a lot more room in the bag. its only 1/2 full!!!


southlake01 said:


> Thank you for the amazing pics!!
> 
> Can anyone share.. does the large guitar strap slide off your shoulder easily?


 ive been carrying it shoulder carry mostly & does not slide off my shoulder.  I have a strap extender coming so it will be more comfortable crossbody by adding 3"


----------



## MikaelaN

scarlet555 said:


> Thank you ! You look great!
> This baby packs a bunch!!
> I wondered if that strap would vachette match in color.  It looks fine and lovely from your pix.
> thanks again!!


Thank you! The extended zipper is amazing and helps to fit a surprising amount of items. The 16mm strap was purchased very recently as I knew I’d want some different strap options for the speedy so it has no patina at all.


snibor said:


> Looks fabulous!!


Thank you!


southlake01 said:


> Thank you for the amazing pics!!
> 
> Can anyone share.. does the large guitar strap slide off your shoulder easily?


I wouldn’t say it slips off the shoulder easily, but putting some weight in the bag certainly helps to keep it put.


MeepMeep67 said:


> You look fabulous Bag looks great on you!  Thanks for the strap pics and what fits!


Thank you!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Picked up Speedy 20 today and she’s super cute! Strap is not my fav so I ordered replacement strap from speedy 25 to change out.

Here’s some comparison picks - keepall xs, speedy bb, speedy 20 and speedy 25. No noticeable difference between bb and 20, huge jump between 20 and 25.


----------



## ChanelFan29

LVFloridagirl said:


> Picked up Speedy 20 today and she’s super cute! Strap is not my fav so I ordered replacement strap from speedy 25 to change out.
> 
> Here’s some comparison picks - keepall xs, speedy bb, speedy 20 and speedy 25. No noticeable difference between bb and 20, huge jump between 20 and 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231759
> View attachment 5231760


Beautiful bags and I LOVE your kitchen!  Nice tile backsplash and stone counters!!


----------



## scarlet555

LVFloridagirl said:


> Picked up Speedy 20 today and she’s super cute! Strap is not my fav so I ordered replacement strap from speedy 25 to change out.
> 
> Here’s some comparison picks - keepall xs, speedy bb, speedy 20 and speedy 25. No noticeable difference between bb and 20, huge jump between 20 and 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231759
> View attachment 5231760


Ma Girl!
Yes! Finally the speedy 20 and keepall xs comparison!  Thank you 
The gigantic difference between the speedy 20 and 25 though.
Is the bb hard to get into compared to the 20 due to the zipper on 20 going over the edge?  JW.
I agree with the strap it’s too wide for my liking from the picture.  Waiting to receive before ordering a strap.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

scarlet555 said:


> Ma Girl!
> Yes! Finally the speedy 20 and keepall xs!  Thank you
> The gigantic difference between the speedy 20 and 25 though.
> Is the bb hard to get into compared to the 20 due to the zipper on 20 going over the edge?  JW.
> I agree with the strap it’s too wide for my liking from the picture.  Waiting to receive before ordering a strap.


You’re so right! I love the bb but it’s super challenging to work with on a daily basis. Speedy 20 opens and stays open.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

ChanelFan29 said:


> Beautiful bags and I LOVE your kitchen!  Nice tile backsplash and stone counters!!


Thank you!


----------



## jill39

LVFloridagirl said:


> You’re so right! I love the bb but it’s super challenging to work with on a daily basis. Speedy 20 opens and stays open.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231785


So cute!  Did you get it through client services or at a store?


----------



## LVFloridagirl

jill39 said:


> So cute!  Did you get it through client services or at a store?


Ordered thru client services, shipped & picked up at store.
and then… fell for another Keepall xs, or two…


----------



## MeepMeep67

LVFloridagirl said:


> Picked up Speedy 20 today and she’s super cute! Strap is not my fav so I ordered replacement strap from speedy 25 to change out.
> 
> Here’s some comparison picks - keepall xs, speedy bb, speedy 20 and speedy 25. No noticeable difference between bb and 20, huge jump between 20 and 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231759
> View attachment 5231760


great photos, thank you very much.  Beautiful kitchen!!!!!  
good idea ordering a replacement strap since you are able


----------



## closetluxe

Do you all think that the Speedy 20 strap can be laundered as it's fabric?


----------



## toujours*chic

closetlux said:


> Do you all think that the Speedy 20 strap can be laundered as it's fabric?


Maybe dry clean- I would worry about color bleed if you tried to wash it. LV might offer to clean it for you. DK- but need to be careful with it vs. leather or canvas.


----------



## jill39

I keep on going back and forth on this because I have a speedy 25 and nano--so hard to justify!  And I never like the pre-order situation where they charge you in the hope that you actually get it....ugh!  Can't decide!


----------



## MeepMeep67

jill39 said:


> I keep on going back and forth on this because I have a speedy 25 and nano--so hard to justify!  And I never like the pre-order situation where they charge you in the hope that you actually get it....ugh!  Can't decide!


Here let me help the 20 is a different size than the 2 you have and the zipper extension makes it so useable
it launches on the 29th


----------



## calipursegal

jill39 said:


> I keep on going back and forth on this because I have a speedy 25 and nano--so hard to justify!  And I never like the pre-order situation where they charge you in the hope that you actually get it....ugh!  Can't decide!


I have the 30, nano, and the mini hl and I ordered one! It releases later this week so they might stop pre-orders. You could wait for the launch if it’s not a must have.


----------



## bbkctpf

jill39 said:


> I keep on going back and forth on this because I have a speedy 25 and nano--so hard to justify!  And I never like the pre-order situation where they charge you in the hope that you actually get it....ugh!  Can't decide!


me too.  i hate how they charge you and its a maybe youll get the bag.  i wasn't going to pre-order it and just hope ill get it the day of haha but everyones showing their cute bags here so i just did a preorder the other day!


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

My SA managed to get both colour options for me to choose from. I chose the beige strap. Paid for and now eagerly awaited! I am sooooo excited to get this bag. I’ve been longing for a speedy. The 25 felt too big. The nano too hard to get/resellers prices - Augh. Super excited to join the speedy club with my new 20.


----------



## ChanelFan29

closetlux said:


> Do you all think that the Speedy 20 strap can be laundered as it's fabric?



Kind of a random question, but does anyone now if it could be scotch guarded to protect the strap?

I do have a pochette metis strap, so I am mostly planning on using that with the Speedy 20 (if the size works and I keep it).


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MikaelaN said:


> Here it is with the 16mm adjustable VVN strap. You can also see how it compares size wise to the Chanel square mini. I’m also able to fit a ton of stuff into it! You can see my cosmetic case, empreinte key pouch, card holder, sunglasses, and iPhone 12 Pro Max fit nicely.
> View attachment 5231703
> View attachment 5231704
> View attachment 5231705
> View attachment 5231708
> View attachment 5231709
> View attachment 5231711
> View attachment 5231712
> View attachment 5231713


Thanks for sharing! I like it so much better with the regular leather strap.


----------



## balen.girl

Does anyone have in pink strap ? Please do reveal. I am super curious about the lining color. At first I ordered pink strap, then I changed to beige strap because I have MPA pink and I think speedy 20 pink strap is too bright, not easy to match. CS sent me payment link and I am in dilema between beige or pink. If.. only IF pink strap comes with pink lining, then I will change back to pink strap. But if it’s burgundy, then I will go with beige strap.

PS: I thought I won’t get speedy 20, because I don’t like the strap and I prefer my Keepall XS, but after secretly seeing reveals, I can’t control myself.. Really need to stay away from TPF..


----------



## snibor

balen.girl said:


> Does anyone have in pink strap ? Please do reveal. I am super curious about the lining color. At first I ordered pink strap, then I changed to beige strap because I have MPA pink and I think speedy 20 pink strap is too bright, not easy to match. CS sent me payment link and I am in dilema between beige or pink. If.. only IF pink strap comes with pink lining, then I will change back to pink strap. But if it’s burgundy, then I will go with beige strap.
> 
> PS: I thought I won’t get speedy 20, because I don’t like the strap and I prefer my Keepall XS, but after secretly seeing reveals, I can’t control myself.. Really need to stay away from TPF..


We should know for sure shortly as there are members who ordered the pink but @23adeline posted that her ca said both have the red interior.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

bbkctpf said:


> me too.  i hate how they charge you and its a maybe youll get the bag.  i wasn't going to pre-order it and just hope ill get it the day of haha but everyones showing their cute bags here so i just did a preorder the other day!


Yeah not loving the pre-order situation, esp after seeing some threads where people waited for months.  I am debating trying to cancel the pre-order and take my chances on the 29th.  Can you even cancel a pre-order?  I sent the question into customer service, with no response back.


----------



## balen.girl

snibor said:


> We should know for sure shortly as there are members who ordered the pink but @23adeline posted that her ca said both have the red interior.


Thank you Snibor. I will wait for more reveal. Which one are you taking ? Honestly I don’t know if I can change back to pink, since my order already change to beige.


----------



## 23adeline

snibor said:


> We should know for sure shortly as there are members who ordered the pink but @23adeline posted that her ca said both have the red interior.


Yes, that’s what my CS said but they haven’t received any stocks yet for both colours .
I’m curious about the lining too, but I’m ok as long as it’s not the old brown lining like the one in the ‘fake bag’ posted in Ig.


----------



## snibor

balen.girl said:


> Thank you Snibor. I will wait for more reveal. Which one are you taking ? Honestly I don’t know if I can change back to pink, since my order already change to beige.


I ordered the cream/black strap.  I already have several pink bags and didn’t need anymore pink.


----------



## bigverne28

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Yeah not loving the pre-order situation, esp after seeing some threads where people waited for months.  I am debating trying to cancel the pre-order and take my chances on the 29th.  Can you even cancel a pre-order?  I sent the question into customer service, with no response back.


In in my experience paid preorders cannot be cancelled and I probably wouldn't want to for such a highly sought new release. Not sure where you're located, but I think this bag could sell out before it hits the website or if not there'll be a mad scramble for it on release day. Preorders can be slow sometimes. I've waited almost 3 months for some items, but they were all fulfilled eventually, albeit very late.


----------



## MCBadian07

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Yeah not loving the pre-order situation, esp after seeing some threads where people waited for months.  I am debating trying to cancel the pre-order and take my chances on the 29th.  Can you even cancel a pre-order?  I sent the question into customer service, with no response back.


Yes you can. Just call client services and within 24-48 hours they send you an email that your order has been cancelled. Refund will go back to your CC within 3-5 business days.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

bigverne28 said:


> In in my experience paid preorders cannot be cancelled and I probably wouldn't want to for such a highly sought new release. Not sure where you're located, but I think this bag could sell out before it hits the website or if not there'll be a mad scramble for it on release day. Preorders can be slow sometimes. I've waited almost 3 months for some items, but they were all fulfilled eventually, albeit very late.


You're probably right, I might really regret canceling.....I'm so conflicted on the size, I had a really small speedy in the past (which seems like it must have been a 20....but it was older so it couldn't have been?) but it might be better to wait.  I don't want to be the "returns everything girl" and get banned from the website....but it's so hard to know and I'm not close enough to a location to just pop in.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jenniekay1031 said:


> You're probably right, I might really regret canceling.....I'm so conflicted on the size, I had a really small speedy in the past (which seems like it must have been a 20....but it was older so it couldn't have been?) but it might be better to wait.  I don't want to be the "returns everything girl" and get banned from the website....but it's so hard to know and I'm not close enough to a location to just pop in.


Just wait, this week you should know more


----------



## MeepMeep67

Im excited about seeing a pink strap bag today!!!!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I *think* there might be another speedy 20 coming out in pink denim ❤️. I can’t imagine it’s a 25 and it doesn’t look as small as a nano.  I saw it on another thread!


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I *think* there might be another speedy 20 coming out in pink denim ❤. I can’t imagine it’s a 25 and it doesn’t look as small as a nano.  I saw it on another thread!


Here’s an insta photo from foxy lv.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

snibor said:


> Here’s an insta photo from foxy lv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232361


Yes!  That’s it!  Thank you I’m on my phone in a car line right now and couldn’t get the pic to work!


----------



## scarlet555

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im excited about seeing a pink strap bag today!!!!



me too, my pkg out for delivery....  pink strap coming,


----------



## scarlet555

snibor said:


> Here’s an insta photo from foxy lv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232361



I always regret not getting the denim, then every time I see it, it looks so flimsy, unlike canvas and cost about the same.  This is so cute though.


----------



## MeepMeep67

scarlet555 said:


> me too, my pkg out for delivery....  pink strap coming,


  I keep refreshing the thread.........cant wait


----------



## MeepMeep67

snibor said:


> Here’s an insta photo from foxy lv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232361


If the pattern scale is the same...its a  nano size



well a little bigger than nano and a little smaller than the 20.....Does that make it BB size?


----------



## scarlet555

OK, so I got the pkg, but won't be home till 6pm CA time.  Anyone not working today and ready to share this pink strap with us?


----------



## Jenniekay1031

MeepMeep67 said:


> If the pattern scale is the same...its a  nano size
> View attachment 5232426
> 
> 
> well a little bigger than nano and a little smaller than the 20.....Does that make it BB size?


Bummer......I know I can't do smaller then a 20....unless it's like the pouchette....because they function more like wallets to me.


----------



## snibor

So there’s no need to check the status of the speedy b 20 order every half hour, all day and night, correct?  Asking for a friend. . #theobsessionisreal


----------



## BAGLADY-SHOEFLY

Just ordered mine. The fact that I couldn’t remove or adjust the strap on the Nano was a pass for me. Removable strap, slightly roomier, color interior, and extended zips for ease of use make this a perfect   and casual everyday bag since I don’t carry much.  I’m sure I’ll add a traditional strap. I just hope I like the way it looks on me.


----------



## mangotwins

snibor said:


> So there’s no need to check the status of the speedy b 20 order every half hour, all day and night, correct?  Asking for a friend. . #theobsessionisreal


I thought I was the only crazy one doing that lol


----------



## bbkctpf

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Yeah not loving the pre-order situation, esp after seeing some threads where people waited for months.  I am debating trying to cancel the pre-order and take my chances on the 29th.  Can you even cancel a pre-order?  I sent the question into customer service, with no response back.


I was thinking of doing the same. But after I’ve secured a bag online. I’m pretty sure u can cancel a preorder. I mean why not right?


----------



## bbkctpf

bigverne28 said:


> In in my experience paid preorders cannot be cancelled and I probably wouldn't want to for such a highly sought new release. Not sure where you're located, but I think this bag could sell out before it hits the website or if not there'll be a mad scramble for it on release day. Preorders can be slow sometimes. I've waited almost 3 months for some items, but they were all fulfilled eventually, albeit very late.


Oh I had no idea you can’t!  That’s a bummer :/. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bbkctpf

Anyone consider selling their nano bc they now have the speedy 20?  I have the nano but never used it yet


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> Yes you can. Just call client services and within 24-48 hours they send you an email that your order has been cancelled. Refund will go back to your CC within 3-5 business days.


Ah sweeet!!! Thank you. Just saw this.


----------



## Bumbles

LVFloridagirl said:


> Picked up Speedy 20 today and she’s super cute! Strap is not my fav so I ordered replacement strap from speedy 25 to change out.
> 
> Here’s some comparison picks - keepall xs, speedy bb, speedy 20 and speedy 25. No noticeable difference between bb and 20, huge jump between 20 and 25.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231759
> View attachment 5231760


This is such a gorgeous collection. If you have the nano that would be perfect!      Is the speedy bb comparable in size to the speedy 20? Which one is your favourite bag! I’m in speedy heaven looking at your collection!


----------



## MeepMeep67

snibor said:


> So there’s no need to check the status of the speedy b 20 order every half hour, all day and night, correct?  Asking for a friend. . #theobsessionisreal





mangotwins said:


> I thought I was the only crazy one doing that lol


Thats what I did for 2 weeks!!!! then it shipped and I moved on to the UPS site


----------



## Bumbles

IloveplantsandLV said:


> My SA managed to get both colour options for me to choose from. I chose the beige strap. Paid for and now eagerly awaited! I am sooooo excited to get this bag. I’ve been longing for a speedy. The 25 felt too big. The nano too hard to get/resellers prices - Augh. Super excited to join the speedy club with my new 20.


Yay! When is it arriving? So exciting


----------



## sheepie123

closetlux said:


> I'm hoping LV makes this a permanent part of their offerings with other iterations to come in DE and DA!


It would be amazing to have the size 20 in DE and DA. I will collect all 3 prints for sure


----------



## sheepie123

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thats what I did for 2 weeks!!!! then it shipped and I moved on to the UPS site


I am clearly not the only one. So now I dont feel too bad about myself and my obsession


----------



## sheepie123

calipursegal said:


> Right? I'm surprised how unpopular the pink bag is. I get mine on Monday, if no one has posted by then I will definitely share!


You are very likely the first one to post the pink one  cant wait to see your reveal.


----------



## lkimberly7

I was so surprised how early I got mine. I got the package last Thursday. She’s cute and functional. Not sure if anyone else posted pics.


----------



## lkimberly7

I am not a fan of the strap but, will find another one soon


----------



## chinkyi23

bbkctpf said:


> Anyone consider selling their nano bc they now have the speedy 20?  I have the nano but never used it yet


Me! I never use mine and I got the 20 last week. But I’m wondering if I should give the nano to my daughter when she’s older.


----------



## lsquare

lkimberly7 said:


> I am not a fan of the strap but, will find another one soon


I’m with you! I might be interested in the bag if it were a different strap.


----------



## lkimberly7

lsquare said:


> I’m with you! I might be interested in the bag if it were a different strap.


Yea I wish it was the normal vachetta strap instead :/


----------



## lsquare

lkimberly7 said:


> Yea I wish it was the normal vachetta strap instead :/


Completely agree! Maybe you can come up with a different bag to use the strap…


----------



## sheepie123

lkimberly7 said:


> I was so surprised how early I got mine. I got the package last Thursday. She’s cute and functional. Not sure if anyone else posted pics.


The more I look at this bag, the more I want it. I am still waiting for CS to source one for me. I was too late in the game. I only told them on Saturday that I wanted this bag  I was very determined not to buy anything this year after the xmas collection. But my plan failed after seeing people posting this bag on purseforum and instagram.


----------



## MeepMeep67

lkimberly7 said:


> I am not a fan of the strap but, will find another one soon


 I use a DE strap with my mono mini pochette and it looks good.  You might try your DE speedy strap with your speedy 20


chinkyi23 said:


> Me! I never use mine and I got the 20 last week. But I’m wondering if I should give the nano to my daughter when she’s older.


 Great idea! I bet she would love it


----------



## calipursegal

Got my pink bag! I’ll have to post pics later but the interior is red as the SAs said.


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Bumbles said:


> Yay! When is it arriving? So exciting


It’s been shipped now and handed over to DHL. I think it’ll be delivered tomorrow or Thursday. Can’t wait to get it!


----------



## MeepMeep67

IloveplantsandLV said:


> It’s been shipped now and handed over to DHL. I think it’ll be delivered tomorrow or Thursday. Can’t wait to get it!


 what day did you order it through your CA?


----------



## scarlet555

My little lock actually came in a tiny box- never saw this before
And it came with LV shopping bag, nicely wrapped

Speedy b 20 pink strap, yes the inside is red

cute
So cute
My sister wants one
A keeper definitely!

comparison with speedy 30 keepall city and min palm spring
Fits at least your daily essentials
Don’t think I will need a nano

excuse the poor lighting but I won’t be home till dark for the rest of the week and my home lighting is so ‘ambient’


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

MeepMeep67 said:


> what day did you order it through your CA?


I put my name down with my SA in client services back in early September and got a payment link yesterday for it yesterday afternoon. It was quick to change to “in preparation” and then shipped (early this morning when I checked).


----------



## scarlet555

calipursegal said:


> Got my pink bag! I’ll have to post pics later but the interior is red as the SAs said.


Thanks for the verbal lol


----------



## MeepMeep67

scarlet555 said:


> My little lock actually came in a tiny box
> 
> yes the inside is red
> 
> cute
> So cute
> My sister wants
> A keeper
> 
> View attachment 5232738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232746


great collection!! you have wonderful bags!  I love the pink strap!!
my lock didnt come in a box, yours is the 2nd one ive seen in a box


----------



## MeepMeep67

IloveplantsandLV said:


> I put my name down with my SA in client services back in early September and got a payment link yesterday for it yesterday afternoon. It was quick to change to “in preparation” and then shipped (early this morning when I checked).


 Wow thats great!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Yokies said:


> I find that one of the handles is tilted to one side and a bit crooked. That was the first thing I noticed and it was bothering me a tiny bit.


I just got my bag today and it's doing the exact same thing. I noticed it right away, even though I wasn't looking for imperfections. One handle has a definite tilt/pull to one side - the stitch line at the top of the leather is crooked so the entire handle goes crooked ... I'm disappointed but wondering if I care enough to return or try to exchange.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Bumbles said:


> This is such a gorgeous collection. If you have the nano that would be perfect!      Is the speedy bb comparable in size to the speedy 20? Which one is your favourite bag! I’m in speedy heaven looking at your collection!


Thanks, Bumbles! And this is an impossible question for me, lol! While I have other LV bags, these are four of my favorites, for different reasons. Speedy 25 is great for travel or when I need to carry more. Speedy bb is so special to me and is rarely carried, but I love it. Keepall xs is my fun grab and go, and such a great size. It’s my most used bag currently. Speedy 20 hasn’t been out yet (don’t carry a purse on workdays, just NF with PA inside). It’s such a perfect size and I love the classic look! I have no classic mono/vachettta bags so I’m really loving this. And the wider zipper opening makes it perfect.


----------



## MCBadian07

Do you think LV will let you order the fabric strap as a spare part if you get the Speedy 20 in either the black or pink? I think the pink strap will go great with my BTP pink speedy, and the black/beige strap with my Speedy azur but also my Pochette Metis in Turtledove.


----------



## balen.girl

bbkctpf said:


> Anyone consider selling their nano bc they now have the speedy 20?  I have the nano but never used it yet


I have paid for my speedy 20 and waiting for it to arrive, but I will never sell my nano even if I don’t like speedy 20. It’s just to hard to get, so I will keep it forever even I don’t use it. But if you want to let yours go, I am sure the price will be high.


----------



## calipursegal

scarlet555 said:


> Thanks for the verbal lol


You posted great pics so now I don’t have to.  Congrats bag twin!


----------



## balen.girl

sheepie123 said:


> The more I look at this bag, the more I want it. I am still waiting for CS to source one for me. I was too late in the game. I only told them on Saturday that I wanted this bag  I was very determined not to buy anything this year after the xmas collection. But my plan failed after seeing people posting this bag on purseforum and instagram.


I told my self for doing the same. Stay away from tpf but I secretly still read this thread and once I saw people’s reveal, I quickly paid mine. So my plan failed too, but I am glad I am not the only one.


----------



## newaroundhere

scarlet555 said:


> My little lock actually came in a tiny box- never saw this before
> And it came with LV shopping bag, nicely wrapped
> 
> Speedy b 20 pink strap, yes the inside is red
> 
> cute
> So cute
> My sister wants one
> A keeper definitely!
> 
> comparison with speedy 30 keepall city and min palm spring
> Fits at least your daily essentials
> Don’t think I will need a nano
> 
> excuse the poor lighting but I won’t be home till dark for the rest of the week and my home lighting is so ‘ambient’
> 
> View attachment 5232738
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232741
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232743
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232744
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232745
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232746



Which speedy 30 is this?? I've never seen it before and I LOVE IT!


----------



## scarlet555

newaroundhere said:


> Which speedy 30 is this?? I've never seen it before and I LOVE IT!


It was a while ago and I forgot the name of it, love it too


----------



## bigverne28

bbkctpf said:


> Oh I had no idea you can’t!  That’s a bummer :/. Thanks for the info.


In the UK you cannot as it’s classed as a special order, not sure about elsewhere.


----------



## Bumbles

IloveplantsandLV said:


> It’s been shipped now and handed over to DHL. I think it’ll be delivered tomorrow or Thursday. Can’t wait to get it!


Wow! I’m so excited for you!!!! Can’t wait! Maybe you will change my mind when I see your reveal! Maybe then it’s too late for me to get it too! Hahaha


----------



## Bumbles

sheepie123 said:


> The more I look at this bag, the more I want it. I am still waiting for CS to source one for me. I was too late in the game. I only told them on Saturday that I wanted this bag  I was very determined not to buy anything this year after the xmas collection. But my plan failed after seeing people posting this bag on purseforum and instagram.


I’m the same as you sheepie! I haven’t preorder as the strap is too short for me so not a fan and don’t want to go to the trouble to sell the strap and buy another one, ….. however my mind may change after seeing all these reveals and I think by then it will be too late hahaha late to another party again. How are you going with getting one? Any luck? What did CS say? Are they able to get you one before launch or are the odds slim? I hope they can get you one. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## purse_luver_jen

I also changed my mind recently to grab this bag on Saturday after seeing bag reveal pics on here and IG. I texted my SA for the pink strap and she sent me the link right away and I paid. Now looking back at the email confirmation, it says thank you for the request and I've been placed on the waitlist but will receive a payment link once it's available to purchase but they already charged my card


----------



## MeepMeep67

purse_luver_jen said:


> I also changed my mind recently to grab this bag on Saturday after seeing bag reveal pics on here and IG. I texted my SA for the pink strap and she sent me the link right away and I paid. Now looking back at the email confirmation, it says thank you for the request and I've been placed on the waitlist but will receive a payment link once it's available to purchase but they already charged my card


So it sounds like they are filling your order! has it gone to preparation??


----------



## balen.girl

I just checked on my order. ETA still showing the same, 4-11-2021. But status change to order in preparation. So excited..!


----------



## sheepie123

balen.girl said:


> I told my self for doing the same. Stay away from tpf but I secretly still read this thread and once I saw people’s reveal, I quickly paid mine. So my plan failed too, but I am glad I am not the only one.


Haha we are so like minded   When did you pay for yours?


----------



## sheepie123

Bumbles said:


> I’m the same as you sheepie! I haven’t preorder as the strap is too short for me so not a fan and don’t want to go to the trouble to sell the strap and buy another one, ….. however my mind may change after seeing all these reveals and I think by then it will be too late hahaha late to another party again. How are you going with getting one? Any luck? What did CS say? Are they able to get you one before launch or are the odds slim? I hope they can get you one. Good luck and keep us posted!


I know we are like minded Bumbles We both liked the LOL, not many people have the same taste as us with this bag 
I think the strap will be too short on me too. However, I will probably carry it most of the time. So it's not a big deal to me with the strap  You should order now and return later if needed dear. I checked with CS this morning and they are allocating to those people who were on the waitlist since early September. So I think it will be a long time till they remember about me hahha. I will contact another SA on the launch date to see if she can manage to secure one for me. However the chance is slim as stores dont know how many they actually receive...so they may save the bags to their clients....


----------



## sheepie123

purse_luver_jen said:


> I also changed my mind recently to grab this bag on Saturday after seeing bag reveal pics on here and IG. I texted my SA for the pink strap and she sent me the link right away and I paid. Now looking back at the email confirmation, it says thank you for the request and I've been placed on the waitlist but will receive a payment link once it's available to purchase but they already charged my card


That is super weird. They have charged your card and now they are saying you will receive a payment link once it's available to purchase. I don't know what they are doing. So unprofessional and messy at the same time. I hope that they will honour your payment.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

purse_luver_jen said:


> I also changed my mind recently to grab this bag on Saturday after seeing bag reveal pics on here and IG. I texted my SA for the pink strap and she sent me the link right away and I paid. Now looking back at the email confirmation, it says thank you for the request and I've been placed on the waitlist but will receive a payment link once it's available to purchase but they already charged my card



I checked my email this morning.  I ordered via a link from the concierge on 10/19.  Mine says thank you for your purchase and that I will receive an email once my item ships, my card was charge....which I figured.  My order status says Pending Product Availability, so I'm starting to realize that I may or may not get it....and that's what has me thinking it would have made more sense to wait, but the CA told me the chances of getting one on release day were slim.  I'm not sure they have enough to meet the demand that there seems to be for this one......we'll see I guess.  I hope we all get our bags!


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I checked my email this morning.  I ordered via a link from the concierge on 10/19.  Mine says thank you for your purchase and that I will receive an email once my item ships, my card was charge....which I figured.  My order status says Pending Product Availability, so I'm starting to realize that I may or may not get it....and that's what has me thinking it would have made more sense to wait, but the CA told me the chances of getting one on release day were slim.  I'm not sure they have enough to meet the demand that there seems to be for this one......we'll see I guess.  I hope we all get our bags!


Same status for me. I ordered around same time. I think we’ll get the bag.


----------



## BagLady14

I'm not using the strap either.  I have a large assortment of vachetta and canvas straps from other bags.  For now I'm using the Monogram adjustable strap from the website (J52315).  I think it looks great.  All of my vachetta straps have patina to some degree so I'll wait for the Speedy 20 to catch up a little.
Another option for a vachetta strap (non LV but beautiful quality)  is Mcraft Leather on Etsy)  you can get adjustable or custom length for about $100.


----------



## balen.girl

sheepie123 said:


> Haha we are so like minded   When did you pay for yours?


Last Saturday.. I hope you will get yours soon.


----------



## snibor

BagLady14 said:


> I'm not using the strap either.  I have a large assortment of vachetta and canvas straps from other bags.  For now I'm using the Monogram adjustable strap from the website (H52315).  I think it looks great.  All of my vachetta straps have patina to some degree so I'll wait for the Speedy 20 to catch up a little.
> Another option for a vachetta strap (non LV but beautiful quality)  is Mcraft Leather on Etsy)  you can get adjustable or custom length for about $100.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5232968


I think you mean J52315?


----------



## BagLady14

snibor said:


> I think you mean J52315?


Yes.  Thank you.  Arm in sling, bad typing.


----------



## snibor

BagLady14 said:


> Yes.  Thank you.  Arm in sling, bad typing.


Aww.  Sending positive thoughts for fast healing.


----------



## jill39

I appreciate all of the reveals and I’m hoping to get one when it releases!  I couldn’t bring myself to pre-order as I didn’t have a great experience with pre-ordering in the past! Congrats to all that got one!  Enjoy!


----------



## bigverne28

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I checked my email this morning.  I ordered via a link from the concierge on 10/19.  Mine says thank you for your purchase and that I will receive an email once my item ships, my card was charge....which I figured.  My order status says Pending Product Availability, so I'm starting to realize that I may or may not get it....and that's what has me thinking it would have made more sense to wait, but the CA told me the chances of getting one on release day were slim.  I'm not sure they have enough to meet the demand that there seems to be for this one......we'll see I guess.  I hope we all get our bags!


If they've charged your card, it increases your chances so much more of securing the item, than being on a waitlist. My watercolour PO was pending product availability for 2.5months from preorder, whilst others got theirs before me, as they'd ordered sooner. Then suddenly I got an email invoice for the order, so I knew a few days later it would ship. I wouldn't worry too much. The preorder process can be slow at times depending on the new release item and the popularity, but the upside it cuts out having to stalk the website. I'd be surprised if there's any stock availability when this goes live on Thursday/Friday, especially for the black, but if there is, it's going to sell out super quick!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

OMG you guys....I just went on the website to look at something else and checked my order page and the Speedy is gone!  Even though it says I have several pending orders....only the shipped ones are showing (OTG and a key charm)....the speedy isn't there and there's no way to try and view it?  Do you think they canceled it?  I'll have to call CS when they open....I don't know what happened!


----------



## bigverne28

Jenniekay1031 said:


> OMG you guys....I just went on the website to look at something else and checked my order page and the Speedy is gone!  Even though it says I have several pending orders....only the shipped ones are showing (OTG and a key charm)....the speedy isn't there and there's no way to try and view it?  Do you think they canceled it?  I'll have to call CS when they open....I don't know what happened!


No, if it was cancelled you'd normally be notified by email. The speedy order is likely still there but because it's pending product availability it's not showing. I've had the same happen to me, but to put your mind at rest why not call CS and check.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

bigverne28 said:


> No, if it was cancelled you'd normally be notified by email. The speedy order is likely still there but because it's pending product availability it's not showing. I've had the same happen to me, but to put your mind at rest why not call CS and check.



Yeah I'm going to call them when they open...which I think is anther 1 plus for me since I'm East Coast.  I can see it on the main page of my profile, but when I go into orders it's not there....so strange.  At least if I know they canceled it, I'll know if I should try and order on release day.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bigverne28 said:


> If they've charged your card, it increases your chances so much more of securing the item, than being on a waitlist. My watercolour PO was pending product availability for 2.5months from preorder, whilst others got theirs before me, as they'd ordered sooner. Then suddenly I got an email invoice for the order, so I knew a few days later it would ship. I wouldn't worry too much. The preorder process can be slow at times depending on the new release item and the popularity, but the upside it cuts out having to stalk the website. I'd be surprised if there's any stock availability when this goes live on Thursday/Friday, especially for the black, but if there is, it's going to sell out super quick!


The black has been place in cart for almost a full day now (still is as of this post) on US website, so if anyone wants that one I think it's easier to get. It's been popping up a lot, but the blue has not come back.


----------



## dizonmustard

I just checked and my order says “pending product availability” on the website but “in preparation” through the app. Why are they playing with my emotions! Ahhh


----------



## bigverne28

ccbaggirl89 said:


> The black has been place in cart for almost a full day now (still is as of this post) on US website, so if anyone wants that one I think it's easier to get. It's been popping up a lot, but the blue has not come back.


In Europe we have the blue, but not the black. The leather is definitely easier to get, but the greater demand will be for the canvas.


----------



## Gypsygrl

mangotwins said:


> I thought I was the only crazy one doing that lol


I've limited myself to 2-3 times a day but the wait is really killing me! I'll be out of town most of next week, and with my luck that's when my bag will be delivered.  Wasn't planning on telling the hubby yet but pretty sure I will have some explaining to do


----------



## Gypsygrl

Jenniekay1031 said:


> OMG you guys....I just went on the website to look at something else and checked my order page and the Speedy is gone!  Even though it says I have several pending orders....only the shipped ones are showing (OTG and a key charm)....the speedy isn't there and there's no way to try and view it?  Do you think they canceled it?  I'll have to call CS when they open....I don't know what happened!


I remember I had this happen with one of my orders before. It was something I placed through online concierge or Christmas animation last year(not remembering which item exactly) and I freaked out also but then it reappeared within a day or two and at the end of the day I still got my bag/slg. I would call to confirm but their website is really finicky sometimes. I have had items disappear from my wishlist also and then reappear, as others here have mentioned also


----------



## bigverne28

Gypsygrl said:


> I remember I had this happen with one of my orders before. It was something I placed through online concierge or Christmas animation last year(not remembering which item exactly) and I freaked out also but then it reappeared within a day or two and at the end of the day I still got my bag/slg. I would call to confirm but their website is really finicky sometimes. I have had items disappear from my wishlist also and then reappear, as others here have mentioned also


I thought the disappearing WL was just in Europe, but it sounds like the US has it too!


----------



## Gypsygrl

Gypsygrl said:


> I remember I had this happen with one of my orders before. It was something I placed through online concierge or Christmas animation last year(not remembering which item exactly) and I freaked out also but then it reappeared within a day or two and at the end of the day I still got my bag/slg. I would call to confirm but their website is really finicky sometimes. I have had items disappear from my wishlist also and then reappear, as others here have mentioned also


On the website, my order for the Speedy also says "submitted" while on the app it says "order in preparation". Technically, it's in between in preparation and shipped but I know my item hasn't shipped yet. I still think it's just a glitchy website issue and your order will reappear sometime today or tomorrow. Did you try checking on the app?


----------



## LittleStar88

I just ordered the  speedy 20 black empreinte ... I am thinking I may keep the leather and let go of the monogram one (still hasn't shipped, may just cancel or return it).

For the price of the monogram... I do not like the fabric strap (too short for crossbody on me and slides off of my shoulder - it's the same strap as on my Colorama Alma BB). May as well pay a little more for the leather.

Or I keep both


----------



## MCBadian07

Jenniekay1031 said:


> OMG you guys....I just went on the website to look at something else and checked my order page and the Speedy is gone!  Even though it says I have several pending orders....only the shipped ones are showing (OTG and a key charm)....the speedy isn't there and there's no way to try and view it?  Do you think they canceled it?  I'll have to call CS when they open....I don't know what happened!


This happened to me for Christmas animation. The order went through online but nothing showed up in current orders. It was like maybe 1-2 days for the website to catch up once it shipped.


----------



## mangotwins

Gypsygrl said:


> I've limited myself to 2-3 times a day but the wait is really killing me! I'll be out of town most of next week, and with my luck that's when my bag will be delivered.  Wasn't planning on telling the hubby yet but pretty sure I will have some explaining to do


You have much better self control than me on hitting that refresh button  
Well my hubby will find out when I start using it…hahaha, if my pre order comes through


----------



## Christine Tran

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I checked my email this morning.  I ordered via a link from the concierge on 10/19.  Mine says thank you for your purchase and that I will receive an email once my item ships, my card was charge....which I figured.  My order status says Pending Product Availability, so I'm starting to realize that I may or may not get it....and that's what has me thinking it would have made more sense to wait, but the CA told me the chances of getting one on release day were slim.  I'm not sure they have enough to meet the demand that there seems to be for this one......we'll see I guess.  I hope we all get our bags!


Same but I ordered on Oct 14. Still pending product availability


----------



## clover4lv16

Hi I finally had to join the chat as I’ve been following you all on your speedy 20 preorders. I preordered through CS on 10/15.  Website status is pending availability but the app status is processing order.  It’s been the same for days. Does anyone know if the ap or website is the correct one?


----------



## clover4lv16

mangotwins said:


> You have much better self control than me on hitting that refresh button
> Well my hubby will find out when I start using it…hahaha, if my pre order comes through


I’ve been checking way too many times everyday on my preorder.  I wish we had a clue!


----------



## EpiFanatic

L


sheepie123 said:


> That is super weird. They have charged your card and now they are saying you will receive a payment link once it's available to purchase. I don't know what they are doing. So unprofessional and messy at the same time. I hope that they will honour your payment.


My card was charged but they could not guarantee I would get one. If I don’t I just request an order cancellation. That’s just how it is. I will suffer for this speedy.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

So everyone was mentioning the app…so my curiosity got the best of me and I downloaded it and checked my orders.  So strange my speedy isn’t showing in my orders on the website, this morning it was there and only said submitted and then disappeared.  On the app…it is there and says order in preparation with the little shipping box next to it!  So confusing.  I’m interested to see what happens next!


----------



## bigverne28

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So everyone was mentioning the app…so my curiosity got the best of me and I downloaded it and checked my orders.  So strange my speedy isn’t showing in my orders on the website, this morning it was there and only said submitted and then disappeared.  On the app…it is there and says order in preparation with the little shipping box next to it!  So confusing.  I’m interested to see what happens next!


I don’t use the app as I’ve always encountered issues. CS will have a clearer picture and will be able to confirm. Hopefully your speedy will be with you very soon .


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So everyone was mentioning the app…so my curiosity got the best of me and I downloaded it and checked my orders.  So strange my speedy isn’t showing in my orders on the website, this morning it was there and only said submitted and then disappeared.  On the app…it is there and says order in preparation with the little shipping box next to it!  So confusing.  I’m interested to see what happens next!


Mine has said in preparation on app since I ordered it.  I have another order pending and same thing. Both say pending product availability on regular website (not app)


----------



## closetluxe

From my experience the website is the most accurate as opposed to the app, in terms of where you are in the process of your order.


----------



## calipursegal

bbkctpf said:


> Anyone consider selling their nano bc they now have the speedy 20?  I have the nano but never used it yet


I have the speedy 15 (mini HL), nano and now the 20! I think I want the 25 too... The nano is so hard to get, if you can get top dollar and you aren't using it, I say sell for the 20, you might use it more. I can't part with mine though. I adore mini bags.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Doesnt look too bad ?
	

		
			
		

		
	





Extender added 3". Strap length feels better cross body. Would feel perfect with 3" more.  I have other straps that look great with this bag but I would like to enjoy the strap that it came with as well. (6" makes the strap enjoyable)


----------



## purse_luver_jen

MeepMeep67 said:


> So it sounds like they are filling your order! has it gone to preparation??



No, it hasn't! It's not showing up on my orders page today for some reason but shows under pending orders on my overview page with no status.


----------



## MCBadian07

purse_luver_jen said:


> No, it hasn't! It's not showing up on my orders page today for some reason but shows under pending orders on my overview page with no status.


Hopefully it will get updated in the next few days. It is launching on Friday so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

purse_luver_jen said:


> No, it hasn't! It's not showing up on my orders page today for some reason but shows under pending orders on my overview page with no status.


That’s exactly what mine is doing too!


----------



## LittleStar88

purse_luver_jen said:


> No, it hasn't! It's not showing up on my orders page today for some reason but shows under pending orders on my overview page with no status.





Jenniekay1031 said:


> That’s exactly what mine is doing too!



Same! But I am going to call tomorrow and cancel it - I ordered the Speedy 20 black empriente instead!


----------



## bbkctpf

chinkyi23 said:


> Me! I never use mine and I got the 20 last week. But I’m wondering if I should give the nano to my daughter when she’s older.





calipursegal said:


> I have the speedy 15 (mini HL), nano and now the 20! I think I want the 25 too... The nano is so hard to get, if you can get top dollar and you aren't using it, I say sell for the 20, you might use it more. I can't part with mine though. I adore mini bags.


Lol I go back and forth with selling. Right now I’m having fomo. So I will keep it for nowwwwww.  But i can’t wait to see the 20 in person!!!  Mine has also disappeared and reappeared on the site. Hopefully our orders will be fulfilled sooner than later!


----------



## bbkctpf

MeepMeep67 said:


> Doesnt look too bad ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233329
> View attachment 5233331
> View attachment 5233332
> 
> Extender added 3". Strap length feels better cross body. Would feel perfect with 3" more.  I have other straps that look great with this bag but I would like to enjoy the strap that it came with as well. (6" makes the strap enjoyable)


This looks pretty good! I never knew about these extenders until I saw them in the fb groups.  Can u get another one for the other side?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jenniekay1031 said:


> That’s exactly what mine is doing too!





LittleStar88 said:


> Same! But I am going to call tomorrow and cancel it - I ordered the Speedy 20 black empriente instead!





bbkctpf said:


> Lol I go back and forth with selling. Right now I’m having fomo. So I will keep it for nowwwwww.  But i can’t wait to see the 20 in person!!!  Mine has also disappeared and reappeared on the site. Hopefully our orders will be fulfilled sooner than later!


 My 5 Christmas animation pieces "disappeared" the next morning they re appeared and shipped. So im hoping!!!


bbkctpf said:


> This looks pretty good! I never knew about these extenders until I saw them in the fb groups.  Can u get another one for the other side?


Yes!  thats what Ill do


----------



## MeepMeep67

Is the Speedy 20 available in all countries?
wondering if its made in US and France?


----------



## gottabuyit

The Speedy 20 in monogram should be in stores on Oct 29, right? I need to see if I can exchange. Mine arrived yesterday but the canvas has a spot where it looks like the plasticizer was glopped on too thick and it’s shiny, sticky, and kind of whitish.

edit to clarify: when they say “release date” is that typically for both stores and online?


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MeepMeep67 said:


> Is the Speedy 20 available in all countries?
> wondering if its made in US and France?


My canvas was made in USA, the leather one I returned was made in Spain.


----------



## bbkctpf

I just watched this video of a close up of the bag!  I can’t wait to see it in person. It looks like all the hardware pieces are all the matching shiny gold?  You know how the other speedy b’s have shiny and the dull gold hardware.

Here’s the video for anyone that wants to watch!


----------



## gottabuyit

bbkctpf said:


> I just watched this video of a close up of the bag!  I can’t wait to see it in person. It looks like all the hardware pieces are all the matching shiny gold?  You know how the other speedy b’s have shiny and the dull gold hardware.
> 
> Here’s the video for anyone that wants to watch!



Yes, they're all shiny gold! It's just one reason why I'm so in love with this bag.


----------



## newaroundhere

dizonmustard said:


> I just checked and my order says “pending product availability” on the website but “in preparation” through the app. Why are they playing with my emotions! Ahhh


Mine is the same!!


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

gottabuyit said:


> The Speedy 20 in monogram should be in stores on Oct 29, right? I need to see if I can exchange. Mine arrived yesterday but the canvas has a spot where it looks like the plasticizer was glopped on too thick and it’s shiny, sticky, and kind of whitish.
> 
> edit to clarify: when they say “release date” is that typically for both stores and online?


It’s already hit stores in Australia. I’ve seen a few different SAs on Instagram posting videos/photos. In Melbourne we still can’t physically go to a store but I guess stock is there to purchase.

That’s such a shame about your speedy. I hope you can exchange it!


----------



## Bumbles

IloveplantsandLV said:


> It’s already hit stores in Australia. I’ve seen a few different SAs on Instagram posting videos/photos. In Melbourne we still can’t physically go to a store but I guess stock is there to purchase.
> 
> That’s such a shame about your speedy. I hope you can exchange it!


How’s your order travelling? Is it close to arriving?


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Bumbles said:


> How’s your order travelling? Is it close to arriving?


It’s on hold with DHL but still says that it’ll be delivered by the end of the day. Not sure how that will happen though unless they’re delivering after 5pm!


----------



## MeepMeep67

gottabuyit said:


> The Speedy 20 in monogram should be in stores on Oct 29, right? I need to see if I can exchange. Mine arrived yesterday but the canvas has a spot where it looks like the plasticizer was glopped on too thick and it’s shiny, sticky, and kind of whitish.
> 
> edit to clarify: when they say “release date” is that typically for both stores and online?


Do you have a photo of the flaw?

yes 29th on line and in store


----------



## MeepMeep67

newaroundhere said:


> Mine is the same!!


thats how mine showed as well. If you go back in this thread, you'll see others were saying the same thing


----------



## Bumbles

IloveplantsandLV said:


> It’s on hold with DHL but still says that it’ll be delivered by the end of the day. Not sure how that will happen though unless they’re delivering after 5pm!


Nice! That’s very exciting!     I bet your sitting near the door right?


----------



## bigverne28

Good concise review (6:10) with mod shots. Useful if you're tall and thinking of getting this bag. This buyer is 5'9"/5'10" (177cm).


----------



## 23adeline

MeepMeep67 said:


> Is the Speedy 20 available in all countries?
> wondering if its made in US and France?


Yes, it will be available worldwide. They are some speedy 20 made in France, Spain or maybe even Italy , otherwise it would not be available in Asia. I know for sure in Malaysia and Singapore,LV do not sell ‘made in USA‘, my CA said they even couldn't receive return of bags made in USA, eg for customers who bought bag made in USA and wanted to return at LV stores here, they couldn’t helped.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Can anyone confirm if the dimensions for the mono and leather speedy 20s are the same? I’m assuming they are and want to order an organizer to protect it, but it’s only offered with “leather” as the description at the moment.


----------



## snibor

LVFloridagirl said:


> Can anyone confirm if the dimensions for the mono and leather speedy 20s are the same? I’m assuming they are and want to order an organizer to protect it, but it’s only offered with “leather” as the description at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233836


Post #369 of this thread.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I was just thinking.....when they say the bag launches 10/29.....whose time are we using?  I'm assuming Paris, but I don't really know.


----------



## snibor

Those who preordered and don’t have it yet, are you waiting it out or will you try to also score on website when it launches? I won’t be happy if it’s available on website and my preorder doesn’t ship. #muststopmyobsession. Lol.
Edit..nvm. Ima wait it out and hope for best.  My cc is already tied up waiting for orders.


----------



## 23adeline

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I was just thinking.....when they say the bag launches 10/29.....whose time are we using?  I'm assuming Paris, but I don't really know.


Should be our own time


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

23adeline said:


> Yes, it will be available worldwide. They are some speedy 20 made in France, Spain or maybe even Italy , otherwise it would not be available in Asia. I know for sure in Malaysia and Singapore,LV do not sell ‘made in USA‘, my CA said they even couldn't receive return of bags made in USA, eg for customers who bought bag made in USA and wanted to return at LV stores here, they couldn’t helped.


Well that kind of flies in the face of their own self promoted image/heritage of a travelling /my world tour philosophy given their global identity? It’s made in another country so I can’t help you? I mean my luggage from tumi has accessibility to worldwide service. I understand LV doesnt have artisans on site but service requests should still be accessible. Just saying.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

snibor said:


> Those who preordered and don’t have it yet, are you waiting it out or will you try to also score on website when it launches? I won’t be happy if it’s available on website and my preorder doesn’t ship. #muststopmyobsession. Lol.
> Edit..nvm. Ima wait it out and hope for best.  My cc is already tied up waiting for orders.


I think I'm just going to wait it out and whatever happens happens....I had thought about calling and canceling the pre-order.....but I'm going to try to not stress about it since I'm unsure of the size anyway.


----------



## Christine Tran

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I think I'm just going to wait it out and whatever happens happens....I had thought about calling and canceling the pre-order.....but I'm going to try to not stress about it since I'm unsure of the size anyway.


Yeah i am just going to wait it out. Just called LV CS & preorders will definitely have priority to be shipped over any new orders made on the release day. So still ahead of the line! No point in canceling then trying to rebuy it on release day when it will not be guaranteed and i do not have the energy to stalk to website


----------



## MCBadian07

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Well that kind of flies in the face of their own self promoted image/heritage of a travelling /my world tour philosophy given their global identity? It’s made in another country so I can’t help you? I mean my luggage from tumi has accessibility to worldwide service. I understand LV doesnt have artisans on site but service requests should still be accessible. Just saying.


Might be different for every country. I know for Canada it says on the receipt they will accept returns purchased from other countries except certain ones, but not specific to where that product is made.


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Yes, it will be available worldwide. They are some speedy 20 made in France, Spain or maybe even Italy , otherwise it would not be available in Asia. I know for sure in Malaysia and Singapore,LV do not sell ‘made in USA‘, my CA said they even couldn't receive return of bags made in USA, eg for customers who bought bag made in USA and wanted to return at LV stores here, they couldn’t helped.


Thank you. Thats what I thought, that the LV made in US are only sold in the US, they wouldnt be shipping them around to sell them in other countries.  So that means the monogram speedy 20 that is sold outside the US will be made somewhere else.


----------



## MikaelaN

LVFloridagirl said:


> Can anyone confirm if the dimensions for the mono and leather speedy 20s are the same? I’m assuming they are and want to order an organizer to protect it, but it’s only offered with “leather” as the description at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233836



I actually ordered the Speedy 20 empreinte Samorga over a month ago in anticipation of receiving the mono Speedy 20 and can confirm it’s a perfect fit.


----------



## closetluxe

MikaelaN said:


> I actually ordered the Speedy 20 empreinte Samorga over a month ago in anticipation of receiving the mono Speedy 20 and can confirm it’s a perfect fit.


How much did you order the insert for?  The Samorga site is always not responsive for me.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

MikaelaN said:


> I actually ordered the Speedy 20 empreinte Samorga over a month ago in anticipation of receiving the mono Speedy 20 and can confirm it’s a perfect fit.


Thank you! Which “red” color did you select? That always confuses me, lol!


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

MCBadian07 said:


> Might be different for every country. I know for Canada it says on the receipt they will accept returns purchased from other countries except certain ones, but not specific to where that product is made.
> 
> View attachment 5233910


Thank you for clarifying the return policy. Though my point remains with service requests. I still would like to believe that my authentic direct from store purchase would have accessibility to service requests worldwide regardless of country of origin. Leased dept etc notwithstanding of course just like other luxury brands like Rolex, Cartier etc.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you. Thats what I thought, that the LV made in US are only sold in the US, they wouldnt be shipping them around to sell them in other countries.  So that means the monogram speedy 20 that is sold outside the US will be made somewhere else.


That’s what I understood as well. Makes me want to jet off to Paris.


----------



## MikaelaN

closetlux said:


> How much did you order the insert for?  The Samorga site is always not responsive for me.



It was $35. Shipping to the U.S. from South Korea is so expensive, but I actually needed a few other inserts so not too bad in the end.



LVFloridagirl said:


> Thank you! Which “red” color did you select? That always confuses me, lol!



Haha well…this is probably why I should have waited as I didn’t know the interior was going to be red so I ordered brown. I don’t want or care enough to get another one, but yea oh well lol. The rouge felt looks like a great shade, but it looks like it’s only available in 1.2mm felt.


----------



## MCBadian07

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Thank you for clarifying the return policy. Though my point remains with service requests. I still would like to believe that my authentic direct from store purchase would have accessibility to service requests worldwide regardless of country of origin. Leased dept etc notwithstanding of course just like other luxury brands like Rolex, Cartier etc.


I 100% agree with you. If it's an authentic product LV should be able to repair it or assist with service requests


----------



## purse_luver_jen

snibor said:


> Those who preordered and don’t have it yet, are you waiting it out or will you try to also score on website when it launches? I won’t be happy if it’s available on website and my preorder doesn’t ship. #muststopmyobsession. Lol.
> Edit..nvm. Ima wait it out and hope for best.  My cc is already tied up waiting for orders.



I'm gonna wait it out too since they've already charged my card! I'm also not sure if I'll love how it looks on my 5'4" frame, and I'm looking into PSM atm for Christmas. I'll only get one of the two since I promised my hubby


----------



## mangotwins

Has anyone else’s preorder shipped yet? Curious to see up to which preorder date (in US) are being shipped


----------



## snibor

purse_luver_jen said:


> I'm gonna wait it out too since they've already charged my card! I'm also not sure if I'll love how it looks on my 5'4" frame, and I'm looking into PSM atm for Christmas. I'll only get one of the two since I promised my hubby


I’m just under 5’4 about 5.375.  I think it will be perfect and I think the strap length will be good.  Just hoping I get it.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

purse_luver_jen said:


> I'm gonna wait it out too since they've already charged my card! I'm also not sure if I'll love how it looks on my 5'4" frame, and I'm looking into PSM atm for Christmas. I'll only get one of the two since I promised my hubby


Yeah I'm wondering how it will look on me too...we are the same height


----------



## prestigious123

I ordered it through the digital concerige back on 10/9 and I see the order # where it previously showed "pending product availability" but now its just blank where other than the order # and picture of the item, there's no detail associated. I went to order history and it's not even showing up there.    I spoke with a CA and they said it's still "active" but it's weird it doesn't show in order history nor show any statuses at all just the order # and picture.
Does anyone know if it's just being updated or is it a cancellation? >.<


----------



## ChanelFan29

prestigious123 said:


> I ordered it through the digital concerige back on 10/9 and I see the order # where it previously showed "pending product availability" but now its just blank where other than the order # and picture of the item, there's no detail associated. I went to order history and it's not even showing up there.    I spoke with a CA and they said it's still "active" but it's weird it doesn't show in order history nor show any statuses at all just the order # and picture.
> Does anyone know if it's just being updated or is it a cancellation? >.<



My order looks the same as you have described.  I wouldn't worry too much if the CA said it's active.


----------



## 23adeline

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Well that kind of flies in the face of their own self promoted image/heritage of a travelling /my world tour philosophy given their global identity? It’s made in another country so I can’t help you? I mean my luggage from tumi has accessibility to worldwide service. I understand LV doesnt have artisans on site but service requests should still be accessible. Just saying.





blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Thank you for clarifying the return policy. Though my point remains with service requests. I still would like to believe that my authentic direct from store purchase would have accessibility to service requests worldwide regardless of country of origin. Leased dept etc notwithstanding of course just like other luxury brands like Rolex, Cartier etc.


I think my previous answer to another member caused some misunderstanding, I meant my CA told me they would not accept ‘bag return’ if customers bought a bag that was ‘made in USA’ ,and wants to return the bag to LV store here. 
If the bags were made in France , Spain or Italy and customers bought from other countries, they would accept the return as long as bags are unused and with receipts.  This is their company policy.
For services or repair, they will accept any authentic LV and send to repair center.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

23adeline said:


> I think my previous answer to another member caused some misunderstanding, I meant my CA told me they would not accept ‘bag return’ if customers bought a bag that was ‘made in USA’ ,and wants to return the bag to LV store here.
> If the bags were made in France , Spain or Italy and customers bought from other countries, they would accept the return as long as bags are unused and with receipts.  This is their company policy.
> For services or repair, they will accept any authentic LV and send to repair center.


Good to know, TY.


----------



## gottabuyit

MeepMeep67 said:


> Do you have a photo of the flaw?
> 
> yes 29th on line and in store


I posted the photos in the “is this normal?” thread and someone said that it’s excess glue and it is normal so that made me feel better. I decided to keep the bag and try removing the glue myself, as I like the zipper on this bag and I have a thing for smooth zippers. Crossing my fingers the rest of the glue falls away as i wear the bag.

First pic is how the glue looked before I started removing it.

Second pic is the process of rubbing it off and carefully picking it off with tweezers.

Third pic is how it looks now after figuring “eh, good enough.”


----------



## bigverne28

prestigious123 said:


> I ordered it through the digital concerige back on 10/9 and I see the order # where it previously showed "pending product availability" but now its just blank where other than the order # and picture of the item, there's no detail associated. I went to order history and it's not even showing up there.    I spoke with a CA and they said it's still "active" but it's weird it doesn't show in order history nor show any statuses at all just the order # and picture.
> Does anyone know if it's just being updated or is it a cancellation? >.<


This has happened to me for quite a few of my preorders via CS. It’s definitely not cancelled as you’d be notified by email if it was. The submitted order is in your ongoing orders, even if you cannot see all the information detail. It won’t show in your order history because the order has not been completed yet. As soon the stock has been allocated you’ll see the order info and status update. Sometimes preorders can take time to be fulfilled, depending on the date it was ordered, the item and if you ordered through an SA or CS. In my experience preorders via an SA ship much sooner than through CS.


----------



## prestigious123

bigverne28 said:


> This has happened to me for quite a few of my preorders via CS. It’s definitely not cancelled as you’d be notified by email if it was. The submitted order is in your ongoing orders, even if you cannot see all the information detail. It won’t show in your order history because the order has not been completed yet. As soon the stock has been allocated you’ll see the order info and status update. Sometimes preorders can take time to be fulfilled, depending on the date it was ordered, the item and if you ordered through an SA or CS. In my experience preorders via an SA ship much sooner than through CS.



thank you for your experience! It’s the first time I’ve seen that happen.


----------



## bbkctpf

prestigious123 said:


> I ordered it through the digital concerige back on 10/9 and I see the order # where it previously showed "pending product availability" but now its just blank where other than the order # and picture of the item, there's no detail associated. I went to order history and it's not even showing up there.    I spoke with a CA and they said it's still "active" but it's weird it doesn't show in order history nor show any statuses at all just the order # and picture.
> Does anyone know if it's just being updated or is it a cancellation? >.<


Same with mine. I ordered 10/20


----------



## tareese

Waiting impatiently too! Ordered on 10/9 through CS


----------



## snibor

Despite many of us here who ordered, it seems like only a few have received it.  Wondering if a bunch will be shipped 10/29.


----------



## dizonmustard

tareese said:


> Waiting impatiently too! Ordered on 10/9 through CS


Same I keep checking as if they’re not gonna email me when it actually ships lol


----------



## tareese

dizonmustard said:


> Same I keep checking as if they’re not gonna email me when it actually ships lol



Same! Both the App and the Website lol


----------



## LittleStar88

Question - did the bags with the black strap ship, while pink is still pending? Or do we have some here still waiting who ordered the black strap version?


----------



## fiery_rose

LittleStar88 said:


> Question - did the bags with the black strap ship, while pink is still pending? Or do we have some here still waiting who ordered the black strap version?


I ordered the one with the black strap and it has not yet shipped. I recall seeing a couple of people who ordered the pink strap that already got them.


----------



## snibor

LittleStar88 said:


> Question - did the bags with the black strap ship, while pink is still pending? Or do we have some here still waiting who ordered the black strap version?


Many of us ordered black and don’t have it yet.


----------



## LittleStar88

fiery_rose said:


> I ordered the one with the black strap and it has not yet shipped. I recall seeing a couple of people who ordered the pink strap that already got them.



Ok - thank you! I hadn't seen anyone with the pink strap post theirs yet.


----------



## MeepMeep67

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> That’s what I understood as well. Makes me want to jet to Paris.


thats what I was thinking!!!!
If this was a LE piece I would have thought it would not be made in US. but the US does have 2 factories now. Because LV is a French brand I prefer it be manufactured in Europe. (but I do have 6 bags that are USA)

 Im anxious to see where the others were made.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Its place in cart on the Hong Kong website


----------



## fiery_rose

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok - thank you! I hadn't seen anyone with the pink strap post theirs yet.


----------



## MeepMeep67

gottabuyit said:


> I posted the photos in the “is this normal?” thread and someone said that it’s excess glue and it is normal so that made me feel better. I decided to keep the bag and try removing the glue myself, as I like the zipper on this bag and I have a thing for smooth zippers. Crossing my fingers the rest of the glue falls away as i wear the bag.
> 
> First pic is how the glue looked before I started removing it.
> 
> Second pic is the process of rubbing it off and carefully picking it off with tweezers.
> 
> Third pic is how it looks now after figuring “eh, good enough.”


you did a good job. I would have done the same as you. cleaned and kept


----------



## Jenniekay1031

wow it's on the Hong Kong website already! I guess it should hit US early tomorrow morning


----------



## fiery_rose

MeepMeep67 said:


> Its place in cart on the Hong Kong website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235166
> View attachment 5235166
> View attachment 5235167


I notice the HK website says "orderable" instead of "in stock". I wonder if that means you can order it, but it won't ship until after they've filled all the pre-orders first?


----------



## MeepMeep67

fiery_rose said:


>



Thank you. Just what I thought MIF


----------



## calipursegal

LittleStar88 said:


> Ok - thank you! I hadn't seen anyone with the pink strap post theirs yet.


I received my pink bag and so did another user who posted pics on page 32


----------



## LittleStar88

calipursegal said:


> I received my pink bag and so did another user who posted pics on page 32



I missed have missed it! Thank you! Going to go take a look now ...


----------



## Gypsygrl

LittleStar88 said:


> Question - did the bags with the black strap ship, while pink is still pending? Or do we have some here still waiting who ordered the black strap version?


I ordered the black strap and mine is still pending product availability.


----------



## mwilson1017

Does anyone know when the bag will be available on the 29th in US or will it even be online at all?


----------



## MeepMeep67

mwilson1017 said:


> Does anyone know when the bag will be available on the 29th in US or will it even be online at all?


it will be online.  Its already showing online for Europe, Asia, & AU (Still all red, but showing up when searched)


----------



## MCBadian07

MeepMeep67 said:


> Its place in cart on the Hong Kong website
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5235166
> View attachment 5235166
> View attachment 5235167


Thanks for posting! Upon closer inspection, the interior of the pink strap is a little darker red, someone had mentioned burgundy.

The black strap interior looks like a cherry red.


----------



## MeepMeep67




----------



## Jenniekay1031

MeepMeep67 said:


> View attachment 5235410


oh it's got an ETA on delivery date......hmmmm...wonder how this effects pre-orders.


----------



## EpiFanatic

been loving this 20.  Using it everyday.   Dying to get my monogram.


----------



## calipursegal

FYI. I called about exchanging my pink for the beige (I'm in the US) and they said the item is limited and they didn't know when it would ship out. They also said no stores in Cali were showing availability. I will try again after the release date. 

I also learned that the 30 day return policy is from the _delivery date._ That's great because I ordered on 10/5 and just got it this week. My bag has some scratches on the vachetta, so I wanted to exchange because of that too. But if I can't, I'll just keep it.

Also, if you were looking to buy the monogram 16mm strap, they said it's not showing available anywhere in the US.


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> thats what I was thinking!!!!
> If this was a LE piece I would have thought it would not be made in US. but the US does have 2 factories now. Because LV is a French brand I prefer it be manufactured in Europe. (but I do have 6 bags that are USA)
> 
> Im anxious to see where the others were made.


I have watched two on YouTube who are outside the us and their is made in France


----------



## minnie04

I’m nervous hoping my SA can snatch one for me tomorrow .......


----------



## AmalieLotte92

If you're in the US, go now!

Edit: You'll have to visit the Hong Kong or Australia sites to add to your wishlist...but then you can switch back to the US site and checkout. I was able to add to my cart - but I'm not buying since I already have mine. Hope this helps!


----------



## snibor

calipursegal said:


> FYI. I called about exchanging my pink for the beige (I'm in the US) and they said the item is limited and they didn't know when it would ship out. They also said no stores in Cali were showing availability. I will try again after the release date.
> 
> I also learned that the 30 day return policy is from the _delivery date._ That's great because I ordered on 10/5 and just got it this week. My bag has some scratches on the vachetta, so I wanted to exchange because of that too. But if I can't, I'll just keep it.
> 
> Also, if you were looking to buy the monogram 16mm strap, they said it's not showing available anywhere in the US.


Thanks for updating us.  This is interesting.  I’m ok waiting for a while on the bag, as long as I eventually get it. (Fingers crossed).  I also had a pending order for the mono 16mm strap.   Looks like I may be waiting a bit for that too.


----------



## calipursegal

AmalieLotte92 said:


> If you're in the US, go now!
> 
> Edit: You'll have to visit the Hong Kong or Australia sites to add to your wishlist...but then you can switch back to the US site and checkout. I was able to add to my cart - but I'm not buying since I already have mine. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5235564


This definitely works! Currently only the pink is in stock. I wonder if I should buy the beige if it becomes available and return my pink instead of waiting to do an exchange...It is VERY clear that beige is the hot item.


----------



## calipursegal

snibor said:


> Thanks for updating us.  This is interesting.  I’m ok waiting for a while on the bag, as long as I eventually get it. (Fingers crossed).  I also had a pending order for the mono 16mm strap.   Looks like I may be waiting a bit for that too.


If you have a pending order that's great. I can't even place an order for it!


----------



## MeepMeep67

wonder how many they made for each country


----------



## snibor

calipursegal said:


> If you have a pending order that's great. I can't even place an order for it!


Oh my!  I do have a pending order.  Let's see how long this takes though.


----------



## CornerstoneMain

AmalieLotte92 said:


> If you're in the US, go now!
> 
> Edit: You'll have to visit the Hong Kong or Australia sites to add to your wishlist...but then you can switch back to the US site and checkout. I was able to add to my cart - but I'm not buying since I already have mine. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5235564


@AmalieLotte92 - thank you SO much!  I RAN to the site and able to grab one!


----------



## snibor

That was fast...both black and pink show on US website but item out of stock...check back soon.


----------



## gottabuyit

Oh thank goodness it's out of stock. I was seriously contemplating getting the pink one too. And I already have the black one. Why, me, why??? It's literally the exact same bag with a different strap.


----------



## snibor

gottabuyit said:


> Oh thank goodness it's out of stock. I was seriously contemplating getting the pink one too. And I already have the black one. Why, me, why??? It's literally the exact same bag with a different strap.


Ha!  Just get another strap if you want to trade off.  Congrats on the black.


----------



## MCBadian07

gottabuyit said:


> Oh thank goodness it's out of stock. I was seriously contemplating getting the pink one too. And I already have the black one. Why, me, why??? It's literally the exact same bag with a different strap.


The pink one has a "darker" red interior so LV says to you yes, buy both because they are "different"  
Im sure the straps will pop up on a resale site soon enough if you really wanted the other color


----------



## MeepMeep67

gottabuyit said:


> Oh thank goodness it's out of stock. I was seriously contemplating getting the pink one too. And I already have the black one. Why, me, why??? It's literally the exact same bag with a different strap.


I was doing the same thing! LV makes us crazy because when we see place in cart we get that dopamine rush!!! You and I need to purchase a leather one!


----------



## bluebird03

Seeing all these posts made me pull the plug as well. Just ordered the speedy b 20 in noir empriente. I hope I like it. I have the 25 b which i only wear as a shoulder bag because its too bulky cross body and really hope the 20 isn't too bulky


----------



## bluebird03

EpiFanatic said:


> been loving this 20.  Using it everyday.   Dying to get my monogram.
> View attachment 5235495



Hi there, if you don't mind can you let me know if this is bulky when you wear it cross-body?


----------



## MeepMeep67

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Seeing all these posts made me pull the plug as well. Just ordered the speedy b 20 in noir empriente. I hope i like it


 it will match your new Pochette Metis (My Noir PM is one of my most used and favorite bags)
You didnt want the Monogram Speedy 20? we know we love the size and extended zippers of the Speedy 20!


----------



## bluebird03

MeepMeep67 said:


> it will match you new Pochette Metis (My Noir PM is one of my most used and favorite bags)
> You didn't want the Monogram Speedy 20? we know we love the size and extended zippers of the Speedy 20!


No, I didn't want the monogram, I have the 25 b in DE and Mono and just didn't want another canvas bag plus not such a big fan of the strap. 

I just picked up the Empreinte PM but the lock does not unlock easily and I looked at 4 other bags when i exchanged it so i am on the fence about keeping it, don't want to go back and ask for another exchange  i really do like it though (have it in mono as well!!)


----------



## bluebird03

Ok, my order is in Preparation now!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi there, if you don't mind can you let me know if this is bulky when you wear it cross-body?


It depends on what you consider bulky.  I consider myself sensitive to bulkiness because I'm only 5'2 and feel things can look bulky on me easily.  I usually wear a b 25 in monogram, which I prefer squished.  However, the noir empreinte does retain it's puffy shape even when half full.
Here is a partial side profile view.


----------



## Christine Tran

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Ok, my order is in Preparation now!!


When did you order? Yayyy so happy!


----------



## Christine Tran

She is on the canadian webside!


----------



## excalibur

If you’re in the US, most likely you’ll get the “made in USA” piece, just like the Empreinte neverfull released months ago. Maybe a few were made in France/Italy/Spain 




Bumbles said:


> I have watched two on YouTube who are outside the us and their is made in France


----------



## bluebird03

Christine Tran said:


> When did you order? Yayyy so happy!


Today, maybe an hour ago


----------



## bluebird03

EpiFanatic said:


> It depends on what you consider bulky.  I consider myself sensitive to bulkiness because I'm only 5'2 and feel things can look bulky on me easily.  I usually wear a b 25 in monogram, which I prefer squished.  However, the noir empreinte does retain it's puffy shape even when half full.
> Here is a partial side profile view.
> 
> View attachment 5235758


Thank you for the pic


----------



## bbkctpf

i missed it guys!  I was hoping to get one off the website in case pre-orders don't go through .  I don't think it'll pop up on the website often if its anything like the xmas stuff.  Sighs....I guess time will tell if pre-orders go through.  I remember I pre-ordered a watercolor PO, it came in 5 weeks from the date I ordered (a week after launch).


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> i missed it guys!  I was hoping to get one off the website in case pre-orders don't go through .  I don't think it'll pop up on the website often if its anything like the xmas stuff.  Sighs....I guess time will tell if pre-orders go through.  I remember I pre-ordered a watercolor PO, it came in 5 weeks from the date I ordered (a week after launch).


Did you preorder through client services? My CA is calling me tomorrow if they have any stock in store. Otherwise she'll place an order if she can


----------



## EpiFanatic

bbkctpf said:


> i missed it guys!  I was hoping to get one off the website in case pre-orders don't go through .  I don't think it'll pop up on the website often if its anything like the xmas stuff.  Sighs....I guess time will tell if pre-orders go through.  I remember I pre-ordered a watercolor PO, it came in 5 weeks from the date I ordered (a week after launch).


Have faith...  I would bet money that it will go on the regular menu.


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> Did you preorder through client services? My CA is calling me tomorrow if they have any stock in store. Otherwise she'll place an order if she can


yeah i did.  what a bummer, i was checking all morning then the afternoon came and i suddenly forgot!  Oddly, I didnt get a single email today from TPF either on updates .


----------



## MeepMeep67

arent the rest of the pre orders shipping now? anyone have any updates on their pre order?


----------



## purse_luver_jen

I used to work at a clothing store that accepted preorders for limited collabs. My experience with the limited stock is they ship out the orders based on the batches and there was a cut-off date for the preorders to be shipped before it's held off to rotate the stock for the launch date in stores, but they do ship out the rest of the preorders and usually do backorder for those. Praying that it works somewhat the same for LV and we get our bags!


----------



## mangotwins

MeepMeep67 said:


> arent the rest of the pre orders shipping now? anyone have any updates on their pre order?


No update on mine, still pending product availability


----------



## EpiFanatic

MeepMeep67 said:


> arent the rest of the pre orders shipping now? anyone have any updates on their pre order?


In preparation.  Crossing fingers xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bumbles

So exciting all these speedy 20’s. It’s like eggs hatching with little chicklings!


----------



## Christine Tran

This is how my order looks now  made 10/14. Before it said pending product availability


----------



## EpiFanatic

Christine Tran said:


> This is how my order looks now  made 10/14. Before it said pending product availability


download the app.  check the status there.


----------



## Christine Tran

EpiFanatic said:


> download the app.  check the status there.


Omg it says in preparation!!! What does that mean!!!!


----------



## toujours*chic

Christine Tran said:


> Omg it says in preparation!!! What does that mean!!!!


Same- I was not seeing information on my computer access to the website so I downloaded the app and mine shows "In preparation" as well.

I also see my other pre-order "In preparation":
London Xmas MP
Japan Xmas MP
China Xmas Passport

Finally- yay! Hope everyone gets the Speedy B 20 who wants one!


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

My speedy 20 with beige/noir strap arrived yesterday. She looks great! My new favourite bag. Even my husband says it’s the nicest bag in my collection.
A few comparison pictures with PA and PM just for fun


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

And one more by herself because really, she is just BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## bigverne28

Christine Tran said:


> Omg it says in preparation!!! What does that mean!!!!


It means it's getting ready to ship. Although others have had said the app has shown their order in prep for ages. I've always find the app unreliable so prefer to use the website info.


----------



## Christine Tran

bigverne28 said:


> It means it's getting ready to ship. Although others have had said the app has shown their order in prep for ages. I've always find the app unreliable so prefer to use the website info.


It wasnt showing on the site unfortunately (i posted earlier)


----------



## bigverne28

Christine Tran said:


> It wasnt showing on the site unfortunately (i posted earlier)


If you've have not been notified the order has been cancelled, I wouldn't worry at this stage. Today is the official release date so hopefully it will ship today, but as mentioned in another post I've waited as long as 3 months for preorders and as little as a couple weeks. I've known others wait nearly 6 months! It really depends on the item, the date you ordered etc. The positive is I've never had a preorder cancelled, they've always arrived eventually, however I've read cases where orders were cancelled, but I don't think it's common with LV. Hope you can post soon that your order has shipped.


----------



## snibor

Christine Tran said:


> Omg it says in preparation!!! What does that mean!!!!


Mine has said in preparation on app since I ordered it.  I have other orders pending and they have said same thing in app since the date I ordered.  But it says pending product availability on website.


----------



## mrslkc23

Just got a call from my SA, they have my order in store and will be delivered to me tomorrow!!  I'm so excited! I'm in Singapore btw  didn't expect the store fulfilment to be this fast!


----------



## Bumbles

IloveplantsandLV said:


> My speedy 20 with beige/noir strap arrived yesterday. She looks great! My new favourite bag. Even my husband says it’s the nicest bag in my collection.
> A few comparison pictures with PA and PM just for fun
> View attachment 5235891
> View attachment 5235892
> View attachment 5235893
> View attachment 5235894
> View attachment 5235895
> View attachment 5235896


Congrats! It’s super cute, and best of all MIF! yay


----------



## Jenniekay1031

That sold out super quick…the CA I talked to said it wouldn’t even hit the US site it would sell out before that.  Did it even go live in the US?


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> That sold out super quick…the CA I talked to said it wouldn’t even hit the US site it would sell out before that.  Did it even go live in the US?


It did but gone quick. Someone here posted they were able to grab one.


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! It’s super cute, and best of all MIF! yay


Yes, she’s made in France!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

So I checked the website and only found it because I knew the number.  It's not listed under new even though a bunch of things just launched....how would people even find it?


----------



## ferriswheel16

mrslkc23 said:


> Just got a call from my SA, they have my order in store and will be delivered to me tomorrow!!  I'm so excited! I'm in Singapore btw  didn't expect the store fulfilment to be this fast!


Congrats babe! Am still waiting for mine!


----------



## Yokies

I’ve been thinking I honestly wished my one was Made in France and not US. I do love the bag but just thinking how special it would have been if it was from France. I should have just ordered this in Australia in hindsight now.


----------



## Bumbles

Yokies said:


> I’ve been thinking I honestly wished my one was Made in France and not US. I do love the bag but just thinking how special it would have been if it was from France. I should have just ordered this in Australia in hindsight now.


Are you in the US or Australia?


----------



## Yokies

Bumbles said:


> Are you in the US or Australia?


I am in Canada but I am originally from Australia so I should have just ordered in Australia and shipped to my parents house.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

excalibur said:


> If you’re in the US, most likely you’ll get the “made in USA” piece, just like the Empreinte neverfull released months ago. Maybe a few were made in France/Italy/Spain


I ordered mine from the US and it has Paris on the tab.


----------



## Bumbles

Yokies said:


> I am in Canada but I am originally from Australia so I should have just ordered in Australia and shipped to my parents house.


Oh yes I get it. You should of then, but then would of had to wait a while to get them to ship to you.


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So I checked the website and only found it because I knew the number.  It's not listed under new even though a bunch of things just launched....how would people even find it?


If you search speedy 20 it pops up.


----------



## snibor

LVFloridagirl said:


> I ordered mine from the US and it has Made In Paris on the tab.   They’re out there!


My understanding was always that Made in France said Made in France not Paris.  Louis Vuitton with Paris underneath used to mean not made in France.  I don’t think I’ve seen a Made in Paris?   Someone can correct me if I’m wrong but this has been my understanding for many years.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

snibor said:


> My understanding was always that Made in France said Made in France not Paris.  Louis Vuitton with Paris underneath used to mean not made in France.  I don’t think I’ve seen a Made in Paris?   Someone can correct me if I’m wrong but this has been my understanding for many years.


Wow, didn’t know that. Side tab pic attached. Ordered from client services, pickup up in store. Maybe just for this bag..? Or maybe I’m looking at the wrong thing, lol.


----------



## calipursegal

It’s live on the US site now. But no stock. You usually have to keep checking to see if it changes to add to cart.

I have found success in the past by checking at random times late at night or early in the morning.


----------



## snibor

LVFloridagirl said:


> Wow, didn’t know that. Side tab pic attached. Ordered from client services, pickup up in store. Maybe just for this bag..? Or maybe I’m looking at the wrong thing, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236036


Yes that means not made in France.  It doesn’t say “made in”.  If it were made in France it would actually say the words “Made in” France


----------



## calipursegal

LVFloridagirl said:


> Wow, didn’t know that. Side tab pic attached. Ordered from client services, pickup up in store. Maybe just for this bag..? Or maybe I’m looking at the wrong thing, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236036



This is how they stamp USA bags. If it was made in France it would say so below this stamp.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

snibor said:


> Yes that means not made in France.  It doesn’t say “made in”.  If it were made in France it would actually say the words “Made in” France





calipursegal said:


> This is how they stamp USA bags. If it was made in France it would say so below this stamp.


Hahahaha! Thank you!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

well now that's its completely sold out I'm anxious to see what happens for all of us that had pre-orders.  Mine is still "in preparation" on the app and not showing in my orders on the regular website.


----------



## imetazoa

Was this a special edition bag or permanent collection?


----------



## luvspurses

well they are showing up at stores because my lovely ca texted me yesterday saying that a pink one had just come in so i totally caved and ordered it. i had talked myself out of this bag after cancelling my preorder for the beige / black strap and now i have ordered the pink. i have no will power. hope it is not limited so that everyone who wants one can get one : )


----------



## onlyk

This bag looks like going to crack easily with the top designed like that will be constantly bend open close in such a small opening. I would go for the leather version which won't crack or the tradition style Speedy, Speedy bs that has straight line zipper opening, less chance of cracking.


----------



## snibor

onlyk said:


> This bag looks like going to crack easily with the top designed like that will be constantly bend open close in such a small opening. I would go for the leather version which won't crack or the tradition style Speedy, Speedy bs that has straight line zipper opening, less chance of cracking.


Nah. I don’t think that at all.


----------



## Gypsygrl

For those in the US that have received their bag already, where did yours ship from? My order has finally moved to in preparation on the website but now I'm getting really nervous. I have to go out of town Tuesday and will be gone through the weekend. I used online concierge to order and didn't really get an option for shipping so just have standard shipping. Very nervous my bag will show up right after I leave and I don't have anyone who can sit at my house and wait for it as my family will all be gone with me


----------



## MCBadian07

imetazoa said:


> Was this a special edition bag or permanent collection?


Not really special edition. I want to say limited/seasonal release. Could end up being permanent. Depends on how popular it is


----------



## mrslkc23

ferriswheel16 said:


> Congrats babe! Am still waiting for mine!


Thank you @ferriswheel16! Hope you get an update on yours soon ❤ which store did you do your preorder?


----------



## Christine Tran

LADIES MY ORDER HAS CHANGED ON THE WEBSITE! I got one! Woo hooo! I ordered 10/14! Everyone should check today!


----------



## scarlet555

looking at the photos online US website, looks like the pink strap inside is dark red and the beige strap is lighter cherry red.  hmmm
anyone ordered both and got both for a comparison or saw them IRL?  let us know.


----------



## calipursegal

Gypsygrl said:


> For those in the US that have received their bag already, where did yours ship from? My order has finally moved to in preparation on the website but now I'm getting really nervous. I have to go out of town Tuesday and will be gone through the weekend. I used online concierge to order and didn't really get an option for shipping so just have standard shipping. Very nervous my bag will show up right after I leave and I don't have anyone who can sit at my house and wait for it as my family will all be gone with me


Mine shipped from NJ. I am in Cali and it took the full 5 days to arrive UPS ground. They will attempt to deliver the bag multiple times since a signature is required.


----------



## tareese

Christine Tran said:


> LADIES MY ORDER HAS CHANGED ON THE WEBSITE! I got one! Woo hooo! I ordered 10/14! Everyone should check today!



Mine changed too! We should hopefully get our shipping email soon


----------



## ccbaggirl89

onlyk said:


> This bag looks like going to crack easily with the top designed like that will be constantly bend open close in such a small opening. I would go for the leather version which won't crack or the tradition style Speedy, Speedy bs that has straight line zipper opening, less chance of cracking.


I don't think it will be a concern - the zipper is very solid and well supported on both sides - the zipper runs completely alongside the side edge so you aren't extending the bag open by itself as you actually are with the straight line zip. It's kind of like an old fashioned doctors bag where the sides can hinge open.


----------



## calipursegal

Jenniekay1031 said:


> well now that's its completely sold out I'm anxious to see what happens for all of us that had pre-orders.  Mine is still "in preparation" on the app and not showing in my orders on the regular website.


I don't think it's completely sold out. It just released today so it might take time for stores to get stock. But they will probably have low quantities available.


----------



## newaroundhere

Christine Tran said:


> LADIES MY ORDER HAS CHANGED ON THE WEBSITE! I got one! Woo hooo! I ordered 10/14! Everyone should check today!


I ordered 10/9 and today mine finally moved to "Pending Order Validation" just happy to see progress!!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Gypsygrl said:


> For those in the US that have received their bag already, where did yours ship from? My order has finally moved to in preparation on the website but now I'm getting really nervous. I have to go out of town Tuesday and will be gone through the weekend. I used online concierge to order and didn't really get an option for shipping so just have standard shipping. Very nervous my bag will show up right after I leave and I don't have anyone who can sit at my house and wait for it as my family will all be gone with me


NJ. If you sign on to UPS you can request another delivery date or have it held at a depot. Mine was just dropped without a signature (always is, not the best delivery person!).


----------



## clover4lv16

newaroundhere said:


> I ordered 10/9 and today mine finally moved to "Pending Order Validation" just happy to see progress!!


Finally!  My status went to order in prep on the USA website too as of moments ago.  Ordered 10/15 by CS.  I was getting so bummed until now.  I’m so thrilled.


----------



## clover4lv16

calipursegal said:


> Mine shipped from NJ. I am in Cali and it took the full 5 days to arrive UPS ground. They will attempt to deliver the bag multiple times since a signature is required.


Been following your comments - so glad yours is on its way!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hey ladies!!! Happy Friday!
Sooo for those who received the 20, how long did it take to go from "in prep" to "shipped"? Same day?
Not that I'm pressed or anything


----------



## Bagbitten

I ordered a black strap speedy 20 on 10/11 through cs and mine is still in prep on app and is still pending on the website.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

tareese said:


> Mine changed too! We should hopefully get our shipping email soon


Yay yay yay!!!!!  Mine changed on the website too!  Order in Preparation!  Thanks for the heads up guys!


----------



## scarlet555

ccbaggirl89 said:


> NJ. If you sign on to UPS you can request another delivery date or have it held at a depot. Mine was just dropped without a signature (always is, not the best delivery person!).


our ups does not allow the pkg to be held at the depo in CALIFORNIA nor to be changed in any forms, it will do 3 delivery attempt and return to sender.


----------



## Lilylili

Christine Tran said:


> LADIES MY ORDER HAS CHANGED ON THE WEBSITE! I got one! Woo hooo! I ordered 10/14! Everyone should check today!


Mine too just changed! I was going to share this infos here too!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

scarlet555 said:


> our ups does not allow the pkg to be held at the depo in CALIFORNIA nor to be changed in any forms, it will do 3 delivery attempt and return to sender.


Do you have an account? If you make an online account (it's free) they can do almost anything you request, even delivering within a certain window. I've never heard of their standards being different in a specific state, but who knows. It's worth having an account for times when you can't be home.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

You guys......mine has a tracking number!  It doesn't ay shipped, it's still order Prep but there's a tracking number!  YIPEE!!!!!


----------



## clover4lv16

Mine has a shipping date for tomorrow.  It’s the pink one.  Yeaaaaaaa!


----------



## mangotwins

Jenniekay1031 said:


> You guys......mine has a tracking number!  It doesn't ay shipped, it's still order Prep but there's a tracking number!  YIPEE!!!!!


Mine still says pending product availability


----------



## clover4lv16

Jenniekay1031 said:


> You guys......mine has a tracking number!  It doesn't ay shipped, it's still order Prep but there's a tracking number!  YIPEE!!!!!


Yea Jenniekay happy for you - getting mine too!  I can’t believe how obsessed I was over the status of this bag but I’ve wanted the nano for years with no luck.


----------



## clover4lv16

mangotwins said:


> Mine still says pending product availability


You’ll get yours don’t worry.  that’s how I felt early this morning.  We’re rooting for you!


----------



## mangotwins

clover4lv16 said:


> You’ll get yours don’t worry.  that’s how I felt early this morning.  We’re rooting for you!


Thank you!!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

mangotwins said:


> Mine still says pending product availability


It will change, mine was gone for days.....let us know when it updates!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

clover4lv16 said:


> Yea Jenniekay happy for you - getting mine too!  I can’t believe how obsessed I was over the status of this bag but I’ve wanted the nano for years with no luck.


thank you!  My delivery date is 11/4.....so will have to impatiently wait a little longer


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Yay yay yaayyyy my order status finally changed to order in preparation. Eeek! I'm so excited!


----------



## scarlet555

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Do you have an account? If you make an online account (it's free) they can do almost anything you request, even delivering within a certain window. I've never heard of their standards being different in a specific state, but who knows. It's worth having an account for times when you can't be home.


no account but I've spoken to UPS before and they said sender does not allow any changes to be made to this order whatsoever. but will consider having an account.


----------



## purse_luver_jen

scarlet555 said:


> our ups does not allow the pkg to be held at the depo in CALIFORNIA nor to be changed in any forms, it will do 3 delivery attempt and return to sender.


 
I'm in CA too and I can't change the delivery date on the UPS site for packages coming from LV. The last time I had my agenda shipped to my home, I was out of town and the delivery guy just left the package outside my door. I was stuck on the Ring app watching my package the whole day and had to come back early.


----------



## scarlet555

purse_luver_jen said:


> I'm in CA too and I can't change the delivery date on the UPS site for packages coming from LV. The last time I had my agenda shipped to my home, I was out of town and the delivery guy just left the package outside my door. I was stuck on the Ring app watching my package the whole day and had to come back early.



I would be so pissed and super anxious.  I have a camera pointing to my door step, though what could I do if someone snatched it?  Just show it to the news I guess.  I have speaker phone avail with camera but what do I say to thieves with masks that would come and steal stuff off the front door since I would obviously not be home?  They know we can't ID them.


----------



## snibor

Dang there’s no movement on my preorder but I have hope seeing everyone else’s posts.     I have another order not related to speedy 20 and that’s in prep ready to ship.


----------



## bbkctpf

imetazoa said:


> Was this a special edition bag or permanent collection?


They say it’s special edition.


----------



## bbkctpf

scarlet555 said:


> looking at the photos online US website, looks like the pink strap inside is dark red and the beige strap is lighter cherry red.  hmmm
> anyone ordered both and got both for a comparison or saw them IRL?  let us know.


I did! But ordered 10/20. Order is in prep now. Hopefully it moves soon!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I just went back through the website to look at some additional launches from today, it looks like everything that launched today is unavailable...the pillow speedy, mini pouchette, etc


----------



## MeepMeep67

Yokies said:


> I’ve been thinking I honestly wished my one was Made in France and not US. I do love the bag but just thinking how special it would have been if it was from France. I should have just ordered this in Australia in hindsight now.


 You are lucky you have options. Im disappointed mine is MIU. (I have 5 other bags MIU so Im ok with MIU) but this is an iconic bag for LV, it should be MIF.      But Im so happy to have gotten the one I recieved, Im keeping this baby!


Gypsygrl said:


> For those in the US that have received their bag already, where did yours ship from? My order has finally moved to in preparation on the website but now I'm getting really nervous. I have to go out of town Tuesday and will be gone through the weekend. I used online concierge to order and didn't really get an option for shipping so just have standard shipping. Very nervous my bag will show up right after I leave and I don't have anyone who can sit at my house and wait for it as my family will all be gone with me


 NJ


----------



## dizonmustard

Just checked and mine says order in preparation but I have a tracking number now!!!


----------



## scarlet555

bbkctpf said:


> I did! But ordered 10/20. Order is in prep now. Hopefully it moves soon!



Yay!  Please show us both purses... you are so fortunate!  fingers cross yours comes soon.


----------



## luvspurses

MeepMeep67 said:


> You are lucky you have options. Im disappointed mine is MIU. (I have 5 other bags MIU so Im ok with MIU) but this is an iconic bag for LV, it should be MIF.
> NJ


mine arrived today, pink, made in usa. kind of a bummer but happy to have it : )


----------



## Jaekayelle

I was late to the game and didn't get my preorder in until 10/27.  Did anyone else join late in the game too? I'm hoping my order gets fulfilled, as it's still in "pending product availability" status. I even checked the website at midnight and I never saw the "add to cart" option, not sure if they sold out quick. I am happy to read that many of you received yours though! I feel just as excited when I read that all your orders have shipped. Everyone in this forum is so helpful too.


----------



## MeepMeep67

luvspurses said:


> mine arrived today, pink, made in usa. kind of a bummer but happy to have it : )


Im glad you got yours! looking forward to photo, we havent gotten to see many pink.  I am happy to have gotten one too!  No way I would have even considered returning this little cutie!


----------



## BagLady14

luvspurses said:


> mine arrived today, pink, made in usa. kind of a bummer but happy to have it : )


I love my MIU bag.  It's really nice, perfect really.  I had to return two MIF pochette metis bags last summer they were so deformed so I'm good with this bag MIU.  I love this size Speedy.  I'm tempted to track down another one as backup I like it so much.


----------



## Styleanyone

For anyone who wants to buy but out of stock on line, you can check with other stores. I did it this morning and I was able to get one and already in transit to me. It is the one with pink strap!


----------



## ShadowComet

I checked my account and see this. Thanks to you guys I was able to order this bag on Oct 20th. Initially, I wanted to buy the nano monogram speedy and was told that I can't order because of no stock. Went to purse-forum for fun and got info about this bag. You guys are awesome. Look like I will receive it next Thursday Nov 4th.EXCITED!!!


----------



## excalibur

Anybody in the US got the “made in France” speedy 20? 
Thanks


----------



## bbkctpf

Guyssss. Mine was in prep this morning and now it’s shipped!!!! Nov 1 delivery date. Ordered 10/20. Now I’m glad I missed the launch on the website or I’ll be getting 4 bags coming here haha. I will post both bags side by side when I get it next week!

yours will change soon too! Hang in there


Israeli_Flava said:


> Hey ladies!!! Happy Friday!
> Sooo for those who received the 20, how long did it take to go from "in prep" to "shipped"? Same day?
> Not that I'm pressed or anything


----------



## Yokies

MeepMeep67 said:


> You are lucky you have options. Im disappointed mine is MIU. (I have 5 other bags MIU so Im ok with MIU) but this is an iconic bag for LV, it should be MIF.      But Im so happy to have gotten the one I recieved, Im keeping this baby!
> NJ


I think I’m gonna be too late to the game to try and get one in Australia now but I’m like you where I’m just happy to have gotten one but same thoughts that since it’s an iconic bag wish it was made in France.


----------



## fiery_rose

Jaekayelle said:


> I was late to the game and didn't get my preorder in until 10/27.  Did anyone else join late in the game too? I'm hoping my order gets fulfilled, as it's still in "pending product availability" status. I even checked the website at midnight and I never saw the "add to cart" option, not sure if they sold out quick. I am happy to read that many of you received yours though! I feel just as excited when I read that all your orders have shipped. Everyone in this forum is so helpful too.


Yeah, I was pretty late to the game too ... I placed my order on 10/22 and my status is still "pending product availability". And patience is not one of my virtues


----------



## Bumbles

Christine Tran said:


> LADIES MY ORDER HAS CHANGED ON THE WEBSITE! I got one! Woo hooo! I ordered 10/14! Everyone should check today!


Yay! Congrats! Glad it worked out


----------



## ChanelFan29

My bag should be coming by Tuesday!  I got the pink strap.


----------



## Bumbles

fiery_rose said:


> Yeah, I was pretty late to the game too ... I placed my order on 10/22 and my status is still "pending product availability". And patience is not one of my virtues


Hang in there. I’m sure it will arrive and your not late at all. One week before launch is still good. Me on the other is really late. Im thinking to order now hahaha so they won’t let me in probably and say the party is full and closed.


----------



## Bumbles

bbkctpf said:


> Guyssss. Mine was in prep this morning and now it’s shipped!!!! Nov 1 delivery date. Ordered 10/20. Now I’m glad I missed the launch on the website or I’ll be getting 4 bags coming here haha. I will post both bags side by side when I get it next week!
> 
> yours will change soon too! Hang in there


Nice! How exciting for you. Will be great to see two side by side. Are you planning on keeping both, or just one?


----------



## Newbie2019

fiery_rose said:


> Yeah, I was pretty late to the game too ... I placed my order on 10/22 and my status is still "pending product availability". And patience is not one of my virtues


I ordered (US) on 10/22 also and my status is also still pending.


----------



## fiery_rose

Newbie2019 said:


> I ordered (US) on 10/22 also and my status is also still pending.


We can live vicariously through everyone else until we get ours. I have faith that ours will be ready to ship by the end of next week (hopefully)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bbkctpf said:


> Guyssss. Mine was in prep this morning and now it’s shipped!!!! Nov 1 delivery date. Ordered 10/20. Now I’m glad I missed the launch on the website or I’ll be getting 4 bags coming here haha. I will post both bags side by side when I get it next week!
> 
> yours will change soon too! Hang in there


Yep! A few hours after I posted my question, mine shipped as well! Exciting!!! I pre-ordered the black strap 20 on the 14th and the pink strap last night on LV.com. They both shipped today.

Hang tight ladies... they are shipping out now!


----------



## scarlet555

Close of up the pink strap speedy b 20 in the best possible lighting inside my dark home

And with pochette metis strap


----------



## Bumbles

scarlet555 said:


> Close of up the pink strap speedy b 20 in the best possible lighting inside my dark home
> 
> And with pochette metis strap
> 
> View attachment 5236531
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236532


So the pink and black strap interiors are the same colour, red?


----------



## scarlet555

Bumbles said:


> So the pink and black strap interiors are the same colour, red?



Online it looks like the pink strap speedy 20 is dark red and the beige strap 20 is cherry red.

Some say they will post when they get both purses 

Love this purse


----------



## Gypsygrl

calipursegal said:


> Mine shipped from NJ. I am in Cali and it took the full 5 days to arrive UPS ground. They will attempt to deliver the bag multiple times since a signature is required.


Thank you. Website has updated with tracking and my expected delivery is Thursday, so mine must be shipping from California also.


----------



## Gypsygrl

ccbaggirl89 said:


> NJ. If you sign on to UPS you can request another delivery date or have it held at a depot. Mine was just dropped without a signature (always is, not the best delivery person!).


Thank you! I didn't know I could request a later delivery date. That would be the best option for me.


----------



## tareese

Just got the email that my speedy shipped! Est arrival Nov 2nd


----------



## purse_luver_jen

fiery_rose said:


> Yeah, I was pretty late to the game too ... I placed my order on 10/22 and my status is still "pending product availability". And patience is not one of my virtues



I'm sure you'll get yours! I placed my order on 10/23!


----------



## calipursegal

Gypsygrl said:


> Thank you. Website has updated with tracking and my expected delivery is Thursday, so mine must be shipping from California also.


Hi, mine shipped from NJ like others in the thread. I live in California.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Gypsygrl said:


> Thank you. Website has updated with tracking and my expected delivery is Thursday, so mine must be shipping from California also.





calipursegal said:


> Hi, mine shipped from NJ like others in the thread. I live in California.


I live in California too.  Mine shipped from NJ as well (recieved on 10/20/21)


----------



## ferriswheel16

mrslkc23 said:


> Thank you @ferriswheel16! Hope you get an update on yours soon ❤ which store did you do your preorder?


Ordered mine from Ion!  Hopefully my SA will contact me soon~


----------



## dizonmustard

Received my email that it’s shipped! It’s coming from Ontario, California so I’m assuming it’ll be here tomorrow since I’m also in Southern California. Can’t wait!


----------



## bbkctpf

Bumbles said:


> Nice! How exciting for you. Will be great to see two side by side. Are you planning on keeping both, or just one?


You know if the inside was pink for the other one I might have   But no I told myself one only!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

dizonmustard said:


> Received my email that it’s shipped! It’s coming from Ontario, California so I’m assuming it’ll be here tomorrow since I’m also in Southern California. Can’t wait!


OOOOhh we can see if its MIU or MIF !!!! since its the other warehouse!


----------



## Egoh510

I'm late to the party on this   just contacted my SA to see if he can find one for me (finger x)


----------



## dizonmustard

MeepMeep67 said:


> OOOOhh we can see if its MIU or MIF !!!! since its the other warehouse!


Yes yes I can’t wait to find out!


----------



## k5ml3k

Ordered mine on the 20th and just got shipment notification today  where are yours coming from? Looks like mine is coming from Canada?


----------



## ShadowComet

k5ml3k said:


> Ordered mine on the 20th and just got shipment notification today  where are yours coming from? Looks like mine is coming from Canada?


Mine is coming from Ontario, Ca


----------



## excalibur

If it says Ontario, CA it means City of Ontario in Southern California, most likely it’s made in USA



k5ml3k said:


> Ordered mine on the 20th and just got shipment notification today  where are yours coming from? Looks like mine is coming from Canada?


----------



## MeepMeep67

k5ml3k said:


> Ordered mine on the 20th and just got shipment notification today  where are yours coming from? Looks like mine is coming from Canada?


If you are in USA, it ships from New Jersey, or Ontario, California


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

IloveplantsandLV said:


> My speedy 20 with beige/noir strap arrived yesterday. She looks great! My new favourite bag. Even my husband says it’s the nicest bag in my collection.
> A few comparison pictures with PA and PM just for fun
> View attachment 5235891
> View attachment 5235892
> View attachment 5235893
> View attachment 5235894
> View attachment 5235895
> View attachment 5235896


Thanks for the pics and congrats! Speedy 20 is such a cutie!!     And may I say, your PM reverse is such a beautiful bag too!


----------



## mrslkc23

Well, my bag has arrived and unfortunately it has to go back for an exchange  there's a very noticeable dent on one of the sides. I suspect its a stitching issue cos I tried to push it out from the inside but it won't budge.  So I guess I'll be back in the waiting list queue which I don't mind than settling for this. Could be a minor issue but it takes away the joy and excitement from having this bag whenever I see the dent.


----------



## Jaekayelle

mrslkc23 said:


> Well, my bag has arrived and unfortunately it has to go back for an exchange  there's a very noticeable dent on one of the sides. I suspect its a sticking issue cos I tried to push it out from the inside but it won't budge.  So I guess I'll be back in the waiting list queue which I don't mind than settling for this. Could be a minor issue but it takes away the joy and excitement from having this bag whenever I see the dent.
> 
> View attachment 5236910
> View attachment 5236911


Bummer on the dent. I can't believe that passed LV's inspection. May I ask where you are located? I noticed you have a "Made in France" version. Thanks!


----------



## mrslkc23

Jaekayelle said:


> Bummer on the dent. I can't believe that passed LV's inspection. May I ask where you are located? I noticed you have a "Made in France" version. Thanks!


Singapore. We mostly get MIF here, sometimes MIS and MII


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thanks for the pics and congrats! Speedy 20 is such a cutie!!     And may I say, your PM reverse is such a beautiful bag too!


Thank you! The reverse PM is a great bag too. Perfect for Melbourne’s rainy and unpredictable weather. I realllllly wanted to take my speedy out for lunch today but the weather rainy and I wasn’t about to bring her out with all that beautiful vachetta


----------



## Seaquin

Joined the Speedy 20 Bandouliere Club.
Personally, I tried using the vachetta crossbody strap from the Eva clutch.
That went perfectly!


----------



## elle456

I love this bag but I am worried the strap will be too short for me!
I’m 174cms. Has anyone near my height purchased this and can attest to its length?


----------



## bigverne28

elle456 said:


> I love this bag but I am worried the strap will be too short for me!
> I’m 174cms. Has anyone near my height purchased this and can attest to its length?


I posted a YT review on Wednesday which shows someone that's 177cm, so a little taller than you, but should help give you an idea.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

So in planning for this cutie does anyone have a bag organizer for it yet?  I was thinking of looking on Amazon.  I have on for my Neverfull and love it.  Thinking it would help with this guy too.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

elle456 said:


> I love this bag but I am worried the strap will be too short for me!
> I’m 174cms. Has anyone near my height purchased this and can attest to its length?



I'm close to your height. When I wear the bag on my shoulder, the bottom sits just above my hip; crossbody, it sits at the level of my belly button. The strap is shorter than I'd like for crossbody wear, but it's not uncomfortable and I could get away with it if I needed to be hands-free.

Also keep in mind that someone with a similar height might have a shorter or longer torso. Another forum member, who's 4 inches shorter than me, posted mod shots of shoulder vs crossbody wear, and the bag positions were very close to where they sit on my frame.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

elle456 said:


> I love this bag but I am worried the strap will be too short for me!
> I’m 174cms. Has anyone near my height purchased this and can attest to its length?





bigverne28 said:


> I posted a YT review on Wednesday which shows someone that's 177cm, so a little taller than you, but should help give you an idea.




This is where the bag sits on me as well. I'm 5' 8.75" (or 174.5 cm).


----------



## EpiFanatic

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So in planning for this cutie does anyone have a bag organizer for it yet?  I was thinking of looking on Amazon.  I have on for my Neverfull and love it.  Thinking it would help with this guy too.


It’s a small bag and won’t lose shape. The organizer will just take up more space. Sure you need it?


----------



## Jenniekay1031

EpiFanatic said:


> It’s a small bag and won’t lose shape. The organizer will just take up more space. Sure you need it?


I just kind of wanted it to keep things from rolling around and having to dig for them.....not that I plan on stuffing it full either.  I was just curious if anyone was using one and what they ordered


----------



## EpiFanatic

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I just kind of wanted it to keep things from rolling around and having to dig for them.....not that I plan on stuffing it full either.  I was just curious if anyone was using one and what they ordered


Some YouTube videos show organizers that fit this bag. I never paid attention to the name though.


----------



## mangotwins

EpiFanatic said:


> Some YouTube videos show organizers that fit this bag. I never paid attention to the name though.


The YT video I saw she mentioned she ordered the samorga one that was listed for leather version of speedy 20 and it fits.  I order all my organizers from Samorga as well, although their shipping is very costly and takes a while to receive them in the US.  I think they have good quality and I like that they purchase the actual purses to take the measurements to make the organizers.  I have never tried another brand so I have no reference point to compare them to others though


----------



## Celinechu20

Ordered on Oct 18th, still pending product availability.....in US btw.


----------



## snibor

Celinechu20 said:


> Ordered on Oct 18th, still pending product availability.....in US btw.


I’m still pending too. Ordered Oct 20.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Just for anyone interested, I ordered pink and it is shipping from Secaucus, NJ and the noir is shipping from Ontario, CA. Interesting...Not sure why. I am in DC area.


----------



## excalibur

Please let us know if your bag is made in USA France or Spain, thank you.
Maybe the one shipped from NJ is made in France?




Israeli_Flava said:


> Just for anyone interested, I ordered pink and it is shipping from Secaucus, NJ and the noir is shipping from Ontario, CA. Interesting...Not sure why. I am in DC area.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

excalibur said:


> Please let us know if your bag is made in USA France or Spain, thank you.
> Maybe the one shipped from NJ is made in France?


Will do dear.


----------



## tareese

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I just kind of wanted it to keep things from rolling around and having to dig for them.....not that I plan on stuffing it full either.  I was just curious if anyone was using one and what they ordered


I ordered the speedy bb rose red organizer from Zoomoni. I have a Zoomoni organizer that fits perfectly in my Neverfull and Book Tote so hoping this one works out too! Est delivery is Monday- a day before my bag arrives


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Just got an email it's ready for pick up in-store! I don't think I can stop by until Monday but I'll definitely try to pick it up tomorrow!


----------



## travelbliss

bigverne28 said:


> I posted a YT review on Wednesday which shows someone that's 177cm, so a little taller than you, but should help give you an idea.



Nice and very helpful video !!  Congrats on the Speedy 20 !!  lol...i was expecting you to have a British accent since your location states is in London   Enjoy !!!


----------



## Styleanyone

Just got mine. I ordered from store yesterday . Made in US and it is perfect. Photos alone and with navy speedy 20.


----------



## snibor

Styleanyone said:


> Just got mine. I ordered from store yesterday . Made in US and it is perfect. Photos alone and with navy speedy 20.
> View attachment 5237322
> View attachment 5237323
> View attachment 5237325
> View attachment 5237332


Luv them both!  The pink strap is really gorgeous.   Congrats!


----------



## bigverne28

travelbliss said:


> Nice and very helpful video !!  Congrats on the Speedy 20 !!  lol...i was expecting you to have a British accent since your location states is in London   Enjoy !!!


I am from London and this is not me in the video. Lol! I found the review on YT on Wednesday and at the time it was the most concise and informative I’d seen, so thought I’d share .


----------



## EpiFanatic

Ordered on 10/8 and Monday delivery expected.  Yup, this took a while...


----------



## MeepMeep67

Styleanyone said:


> Just got mine. I ordered from store yesterday . Made in US and it is perfect. Photos alone and with navy speedy 20.
> View attachment 5237322
> View attachment 5237323
> View attachment 5237325
> View attachment 5237332


I love your Navy Speedy 20 too!!! When did you get it?


----------



## xyz018

Debating between this new one and 25b - which one would you ladies recommend getting? I currently don't have any speedy.


----------



## EpiFanatic

xyz018 said:


> Debating between this new one and 25b - which one would you ladies recommend getting? I currently don't have any speedy.


Completely depends on how you intend to use it and how much you carry on a day to day.  There are people who just need a certain amount of stuff and want the extra space.  Other people want a smaller bag.  However, as a smaller bag, the speedy 20 is the "biggest" small bag I have ever used.  A Chanel mini (to me) is a true mini bag, where I am forced to leave out stuff I want to carry.  The speedy 20 allows me to carry everything I want to carry.  The speedy 25 allows me to carry everything I want to carry and there is extra room for me to pull things out and put things in very easily.  During winter, the 25 might be more useful cause you can stuff gloves, scarf, hat in as well.  I would watch some videos and see what would fit your purposes and meet your needs.


----------



## xyz018

EpiFanatic said:


> Completely depends on how you intend to use it and how much you carry on a day to day.  There are people who just need a certain amount of stuff and want the extra space.  Other people want a smaller bag.  However, as a smaller bag, the speedy 20 is the "biggest" small bag I have ever used.  A Chanel mini (to me) is a true mini bag, where I am forced to leave out stuff I want to carry.  The speedy 20 allows me to carry everything I want to carry.  The speedy 25 allows me to carry everything I want to carry and there is extra room for me to pull things out and put things in very easily.  During winter, the 25 might be more useful cause you can stuff gloves, scarf, hat in as well.  I would watch some videos and see what would fit your purposes and meet your needs.


Thank you for your thoughtful reply! I’m a small bag person, so size-wise both will fit everything I need on a daily basis. I’m 5’5, wonder if the 25b would be a bit too big on me crossbody. Do think 25b is probably a bit better value for the  : )


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Styleanyone said:


> Just got mine. I ordered from store yesterday . Made in US and it is perfect. Photos alone and with navy speedy 20.
> View attachment 5237322
> View attachment 5237323
> View attachment 5237325
> View attachment 5237332


Love both of them!!!!  I really like the blue, I am thinking of getting the key pouch in that...so pretty!  And you got the book!  Is that special it doesn't seem like it always comes in the packages.


----------



## snibor

xyz018 said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful reply! I’m a small bag person, so size-wise both will fit everything I need on a daily basis. I’m 5’5, wonder if the 25b would be a bit too big on me crossbody. Do think 25b is probably a bit better value for the  : )


25 b will not be big crossbody.  I’m just under 5’4 (5.375) and use it crossbody.  If you even think you want the speedy 20 I wouldn’t wait since it’s very desirable and out of stock on line.  I preordered and don’t have it yet and crossing my fingers I get it.  You can’t go wrong with either though really.


----------



## DrTr

tareese said:


> I ordered the speedy bb rose red organizer from Zoomoni. I have a Zoomoni organizer that fits perfectly in my Neverfull and Book Tote so hoping this one works out too! Est delivery is Monday- a day before my bag arrives


I will chime in here - Zoomoni organizers though quality, are very thick and often have so many pockets they distort a bag. I tried one for an H Evelyne, and it was so thick with so many pockets I couldn’t use it. I ended up ripping off some pockets with a seam ripper, and punching grommets through the end to use as an insert with a chain for my sunrise pochette voyage - that worked great. 

I ordered a Samorga in 1.2 felt for my evelyne, and for a mini Alma Fornasetti and they were perfect, thin and didn’t distort. Hopefully the zoomoni you ordered won’t have too many pockets that will fill up your cute little speedy.  For a NF or other tote they are probably great. I do wish Samorga wasn’t so slow and so expensive to ship, but I find them more useful for small or thinner bags. Now back to enjoying this little 20 cutie Everyone is anxiously awaiting.  Mine (fuschia) should arrive Tuesday! Can’t wait to join the party!


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> I posted a YT review on Wednesday which shows someone that's 177cm, so a little taller than you, but should help give you an idea.



Going to go watch now @bigverne28 

EDIT: is this you @bigverne28 in the YT video? If it is I'd like to show my support and subscribe x


----------



## Valeriabloom

Styleanyone said:


> Just got mine. I ordered from store yesterday . Made in US and it is perfect. Photos alone and with navy speedy 20.
> View attachment 5237322
> View attachment 5237323
> View attachment 5237325
> View attachment 5237332


Hello please as you have both and I’m thinking of one of them are they the same size and which one you prefer better? Thank you


----------



## EpiFanatic

snibor said:


> 25 b will not be big crossbody.  I’m just under 5’4 (5.375) and use it crossbody.  If you even think you want the speedy 20 I wouldn’t wait since it’s very desirable and out of stock on line.  I preordered and don’t have it yet and crossing my fingers I get it.  You can’t go wrong with either though really.


I agree.  I don't think the 25b it will look big on a person who is 5'5.  I'm 5'2 and I wear it crossbody 100% of the time.  Also, the look will be different depending on whether you use an organizer.  I don't because I like it smooshed against my body, which makes it look less obtrusive.  I do use a heavy piece of stock paper as a base shaper so it doesn't sag, yet still allow it to mold to the body.  I also use my 25b to travel.  I'm actually thinking about a 30b for travel TBH.  The 20 is great and a different look.  If you like smaller bags, I would go for the 20 first.  But if you love the 20, I would bet it won't be your last speedy.  I know everyone loves small bags, but I haven't found a small bag I loved until the speedy 20, so I bought 2.  I know.  Cray Cray.  But having used my 25b for travel, I do love allowing my hand some movement in my bag, so I am super happy to have the 25 as well.  I would not be opposed to another 25 if one came out that I loved.


----------



## DrTootr

bigverne28 said:


> I am from London and this is not me in the video. Lol! I found the review on YT on Wednesday and at the time it was the most concise and informative I’d seen, so thought I’d share .


OMG I thought this could maybe be you in the YT video too @bigverne28 and thanks for letting us know and for always sharing helpful YT videos


----------



## luvspurses

xyz018 said:


> Debating between this new one and 25b - which one would you ladies recommend getting? I currently don't have any speedy.


Have both now but my honest opinion is that the 25b is far better. I just think it looks more well made and the size is perfect. The leather strap I also feel is far better and adjustable. I also prefer the leather vertical side trim pieces. I will keep the 20 but if I could only have one it would be the speedy b 25 mono hands down. Jmho


----------



## bigverne28

DrTootr said:


> Going to go watch now @bigverne28
> 
> EDIT: is this you @bigverne28 in the YT video? If it is I'd like to show my support and subscribe x


Hey Donna, not me, but a good review that was worth sharing.


----------



## tareese

DrTr said:


> I will chime in here - Zoomoni organizers though quality, are very thick and often have so many pockets they distort a bag. I tried one for an H Evelyne, and it was so thick with so many pockets I couldn’t use it. I ended up ripping off some pockets with a seam ripper, and punching grommets through the end to use as an insert with a chain for my sunrise pochette voyage - that worked great.
> 
> I ordered a Samorga in 1.2 felt for my evelyne, and for a mini Alma Fornasetti and they were perfect, thin and didn’t distort. Hopefully the zoomoni you ordered won’t have too many pockets that will fill up your cute little speedy.  For a NF or other tote they are probably great. I do wish Samorga wasn’t so slow and so expensive to ship, but I find them more useful for small or thinner bags. Now back to enjoying this little 20 cutie Everyone is anxiously awaiting.  Mine (fuschia) should arrive Tuesday! Can’t wait to join the party!


Great feedback- I didn’t even think about the thickness. I don’t carry much, so hopefully it won’t be too bad- this is the first bag organizer I bought for a smaller/mini size bag. I will post pics when I try it out!


----------



## ChanelFan29

xyz018 said:


> Thank you for your thoughtful reply! I’m a small bag person, so size-wise both will fit everything I need on a daily basis. I’m 5’5, wonder if the 25b would be a bit too big on me crossbody. Do think 25b is probably a bit better value for the  : )



I think the 25 is a better value and a more practical size, it will look good on your height.  I am a Speedy addict, so I already have the 25 and 30, now I want the 20.  Kicked myself for not buying the leather 20 back in 2016-17.

5-6 years ago, many people thought the 25 was too small and said buy the 30.  Then the 25 took off in popularity!


----------



## DrTr

tareese said:


> Great feedback- I didn’t even think about the thickness. I don’t carry much, so hopefully it won’t be too bad- this is the first bag organizer I bought for a smaller/mini size bag. I will post pics when I try it out!


I’m hoping it works great for you! Zoomoni will shape a bag well I’m guessing If it’s not too thin like an Evelyne.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Oh….I just had a thought Felicie inserts might be super cute in the speedy 20?  Yes/No?


----------



## DrTr

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Oh….I just had a thought Felicie inserts might be super cute in the speedy 20?  Yes/No?


Why not?!  Great idea. I’m counting on this little bag to hold lots, as my keepall xs does and they are a bit similar. Show us if you can!


----------



## mandyglick

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Oh….I just had a thought Felicie inserts might be super cute in the speedy 20?  Yes/No?


Great idea and tip! I have just the insert and it's red so it'll totally match with the lining which is good and bad lol. Sounds like a perfect slim fit though! YAY!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

mandyglick said:


> Great idea and tip! I have just the insert and it's red so it'll totally match with the lining which is good and bad lol. Sounds like a perfect slim fit though! YAY!


Yay!  If you try it let us know!  I don’t have any to try.  I want a Felicie but it will have to wait for a while!


----------



## Styleanyone

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love your Navy Speedy 20 too!!! When did you get it?


Yesterday from Saks in San Antonio. Overnighted to me. The best was I used my gift card to pay part of it.


----------



## mandyglick

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Yay!  If you try it let us know!  I don’t have any to try.  I want a Felicie but it will have to wait for a while!


I certainly will let you guys know ASAP! My bag was delivered today but i missed it!!!!! Now i have to wait until Monday. So bummed! I don't own the Felicie just the cart insert. I bought it second hand for my pochette accessories and my eva bags and it fits so great in those. Holds all my cards and cash and doesn't take up any space really. I highly reommend it! I didn't even think about using it in the speedy 20. I was just going to use my zippy coin purse since it's a larger bag but the insert will definitly allow for more space and items I can carry in the 20.


----------



## Styleanyone

Valeriabloom said:


> Hello please as you have both and I’m thinking of one of them are they the same size and which one you prefer better? Thank you


They both are speedy 20 but the navy one is leather so it looked and felt bigger. I measured both, the leather navy is a bit bigger than the canvas. I like both because of the difference in material. The are roomy too. Hope it helps.


----------



## Christine Tran

Received an email my speedy20 has shipped! (Placed 10/14) but no update of site or app


----------



## xyz018

EpiFanatic said:


> I agree.  I don't think the 25b it will look big on a person who is 5'5.  I'm 5'2 and I wear it crossbody 100% of the time.  Also, the look will be different depending on whether you use an organizer.  I don't because I like it smooshed against my body, which makes it look less obtrusive.  I do use a heavy piece of stock paper as a base shaper so it doesn't sag, yet still allow it to mold to the body.  I also use my 25b to travel.  I'm actually thinking about a 30b for travel TBH.  The 20 is great and a different look.  If you like smaller bags, I would go for the 20 first.  But if you love the 20, I would bet it won't be your last speedy.  I know everyone loves small bags, but I haven't found a small bag I loved until the speedy 20, so I bought 2.  I know.  Cray Cray.  But having used my 25b for travel, I do love allowing my hand some movement in my bag, so I am super happy to have the 25 as well.  I would not be opposed to another 25 if one came out that I loved.


Thanks a lot for the input, it’s very helpful!


----------



## xyz018

luvspurses said:


> Have both now but my honest opinion is that the 25b is far better. I just think it looks more well made and the size is perfect. The leather strap I also feel is far better and adjustable. I also prefer the leather vertical side trim pieces. I will keep the 20 but if I could only have one it would be the speedy b 25 mono hands down. Jmho


Thanks! yeah, I haven’t seen the 20 in person, but thought 25b is a bit more classic with the leather strap and better value for the $$$. Admittedly, the 20 is more trendy.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Oh….I just had a thought Felicie inserts might be super cute in the speedy 20?  Yes/No?





mandyglick said:


> I certainly will let you guys know ASAP! My bag was delivered today but i missed it!!!!! Now i have to wait until Monday. So bummed! I don't own the Felicie just the cart insert. I bought it second hand for my pochette accessories and my eva bags and it fits so great in those. Holds all my cards and cash and doesn't take up any space really. I highly reommend it! I didn't even think about using it in the speedy 20. I was just going to use my zippy coin purse since it's a larger bag but the insert will definitly allow for more space and items I can carry in the 20.


I posted these a few pages back


----------



## Seaquin

xyz018 said:


> Debating between this new one and 25b - which one would you ladies recommend getting? I currently don't have any speedy.





It depends on how much essentials and room, the pricing of the 20 makes 25 look like a steal.
20 is the a good in between size, fits even a small book without any organizer. 
I still feel the nano speedy is way cuter than the 20 but 20 is the actual practical size for me.


----------



## toujours*chic

Mine is due on Monday. I have nano, 25 in all 3 canvases and the ltd. bb with the foil graphics. Not sure about this purchase now- for the price it may not be special/different enough to justify- it does seem like LV is riding the small bag craze with this one. Maybe I will change my mind. Not thrilled about the non-adjustable guitar canvas strap.

Do you feel it is a keeper?


----------



## gagabag

So many lovely and enabling photos  
Does an agenda pm fit in the speedy 20? TIA!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

MeepMeep67 said:


> I posted these a few pages back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237752
> View attachment 5237753
> View attachment 5237754
> View attachment 5237755
> View attachment 5237756


Oh I missed this!  Thank you.....it looks like a tight fit, did you decide to use the insert in there or is it too hard to get in and out?  How are you liking your 20?


----------



## mandyglick

MeepMeep67 said:


> I posted these a few pages back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237752
> View attachment 5237753
> View attachment 5237754
> View attachment 5237755
> View attachment 5237756


Oh I don't know how I missed this! So it doesn't fit??? The insert is too long? I am so sad!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Oh I missed this!  Thank you.....it looks like a tight fit, did you decide to use the insert in there or is it too hard to get in and out?  How are you liking your 20?


 I love the speedy 20, perfect size for me.  My other love is the Empirente Pochette Metis


mandyglick said:


> Oh I don't know how I missed this! So it doesn't fit??? The insert is too long? I am so sad!


the insert just fits, it slips/drops in, thats what im using in the bag right now.  My regular wallet is the ZCP but havent use them since covid; wanted easy access


----------



## southlake01

DrTr said:


> I will chime in here - Zoomoni organizers though quality, are very thick and often have so many pockets they distort a bag. I tried one for an H Evelyne, and it was so thick with so many pockets I couldn’t use it. I ended up ripping off some pockets with a seam ripper, and punching grommets through the end to use as an insert with a chain for my sunrise pochette voyage - that worked great.
> 
> I ordered a Samorga in 1.2 felt for my evelyne, and for a mini Alma Fornasetti and they were perfect, thin and didn’t distort. Hopefully the zoomoni you ordered won’t have too many pockets that will fill up your cute little speedy.  For a NF or other tote they are probably great. I do wish Samorga wasn’t so slow and so expensive to ship, but I find them more useful for small or thinner bags. Now back to enjoying this little 20 cutie Everyone is anxiously awaiting.  Mine (fuschia) should arrive Tuesday! Can’t wait to join the party!





tareese said:


> Great feedback- I didn’t even think about the thickness. I don’t carry much, so hopefully it won’t be too bad- this is the first bag organizer I bought for a smaller/mini size bag. I will post pics when I try it out!



Zoomoni actually offers both thicknesses, depending on which color you choose. I just ordered a 1.2 thickness from Zoomoni last week for my Eva.


----------



## DrTr

southlake01 said:


> Zoomoni actually offers both thicknesses, depending on which color you choose. I just ordered a 1.2 thickness from Zoomoni last week for my Eva.


Indeed they do - I just find Zoomoni puts in 4-6 pockets and often a huge extra one on the outside that takes up too much of my bag. Personal preference I know. I don’t use organizers in my keepall xs and won’t in this one when it arrives, too small for me to need one, especially as they don’t seem to need it with all the slg’s (cles, coin purses, mpa…  ) I buy and use. What is the deal with many of us?! Small pouches in bigger pouches in larger pouches in bags! And LV does do small pouches so well.


----------



## fiery_rose

DrTr said:


> Indeed they do - I just find Zoomoni puts in 4-6 pockets and often a huge extra one on the outside that takes up too much of my bag. Personal preference I know. I don’t use organizers in my keepall xs and won’t in this one when it arrives, too small for me to need one, especially as they don’t seem to need it with all the slg’s (cles, coin purses, mpa…  ) I buy and use. *What is the deal with many of us?! Small pouches in bigger pouches in larger pouches in bags!* And LV does do small pouches so well.


Your comment just reminded me of a Spongebob episode with the bag in a bag in a bag


----------



## southlake01

DrTr said:


> Indeed they do - I just find Zoomoni puts in 4-6 pockets and often a huge extra one on the outside that takes up too much of my bag. Personal preference I know. I don’t use organizers in my keepall xs and won’t in this one when it arrives, too small for me to need one, especially as they don’t seem to need it with all the slg’s (cles, coin purses, mpa…  ) I buy and use. What is the deal with many of us?! Small pouches in bigger pouches in larger pouches in bags! And LV does do small pouches so well.



My Zoomoni Eva organizer has no pockets on the outside. This is actually my first organizer purchase, I've never had one before! I'm excited to get it.


----------



## DrTr

fiery_rose said:


> Your comment just reminded me of a Spongebob episode with the bag in a bag in a bag



Too hilarious!  Exactly!


----------



## DrTr

southlake01 said:


> My Zoomoni Eva organizer has no pockets on the outside. This is actually my first organizer purchase, I've never had one before! I'm excited to get it.


Great - the quality is wonderful, hope it’s perfect for you.


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Just picked up my bag! I will post pictures if I can figure out how later. My SA said she hasn’t seen both of them in the store (SF union square) and the black strap is only in stock at Nashville store. There’re 8 locations in US in-stock for fuschia strap.


----------



## MeepMeep67

purse_luver_jen said:


> Just picked up my bag! I will post pictures if I can figure out how later. My SA said she hasn’t seen both of them in the store (SF union square) and the black strap is only in stock at Nashville store. There’re 8 locations in US in-stock for fuschia strap.


Looking forward to your photos and seeing which one you got! Im still wondering how many were made!


----------



## calipursegal

toujours*chic said:


> Mine is due on Monday. I have nano, 25 in all 3 canvases and the ltd. bb with the foil graphics. Not sure about this purchase now- for the price it may not be special/different enough to justify- it does seem like LV is riding the small bag craze with this one. Maybe I will change my mind. Not thrilled about the non-adjustable guitar canvas strap.
> 
> *Do you feel it is a keeper?*


Great question, I am now wondering the same! I have the 20b, classic 30, mini hl, nano and noe bb. I'm thinking I should just buy the 25b for less, return the 20b and let the nano and mini hl fill that small bag need. But the noe bb was the bag I got instead of the 25b. IDK. I am definitely a person who suffers from FOMO.

Let me know what you decide after receiving yours!


----------



## Bumbles

calipursegal said:


> Great question, I am now wondering the same! I have the 20b, classic 30, mini hl, nano and noe bb. I'm thinking I should just buy the 25b for less, return the 20b and let the nano and mini hl fill that small bag need. But the noe bb was the bag I got instead of the 25b. IDK. I am definitely a person who suffers from FOMO.
> 
> Let me know what you decide after receiving yours!


This is a hard one, but if you love the speedy and it’s a perfect size then you should keep it and enjoy. LV will always go up in price and by the time you want it and circle back to it it will be a lot more. And especially if it’s as popular as it sounds it could be like the multi pochette. I’m kicking myself I didn’t get it earlier on. On launch was $1000 cheaper than now. So it went up $1000 in 2 years. Crazy!!!


----------



## ChanelFan29

I think my Speedy 20 might be here tomorrow!!


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Here it is! I’m 5’4” and 128 lbs. Sits right at my hips as crossbody and at my thigh as shoulder bag. I’m not too fond of wearing as a shoulder bag because it did slide down a few times. It fits my Victorine and empriente wallets, my sunglasses, keys, and iPhone 12 Pro comfortably! I’m so happy I picked fuschia. The color is SO vibrant :,). And so sorry for spots in the mirror. As you can tell, I chose not to clean today


----------



## snibor

purse_luver_jen said:


> Here it is! I’m 5’4” and 128 lbs. Sits right at my hips as crossbody and at my thigh as shoulder bag. I’m not too fond of wearing as a shoulder bag because it did slide down a few times. It fits my Victorine and empriente wallets, my sunglasses, keys, and iPhone 12 Pro comfortably! I’m so happy I picked fuschia. The color is SO vibrant :,). And so sorry for spots in the mirror. As you can tell, I chose not to clean today
> View attachment 5238336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238342


Looks fabulous on you!   Congrats!


----------



## MeepMeep67

purse_luver_jen said:


> Here it is! I’m 5’4” and 128 lbs. Sits right at my hips as crossbody and at my thigh as shoulder bag. I’m not too fond of wearing as a shoulder bag because it did slide down a few times. It fits my Victorine and empriente wallets, my sunglasses, keys, and iPhone 12 Pro comfortably! I’m so happy I picked fuschia. The color is SO vibrant :,). And so sorry for spots in the mirror. As you can tell, I chose not to clean today
> View attachment 5238336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238342


Speedy 20 looks wonderful on you! The strap is beautiful...wondering if I shoulda went pink instead of playing it safe and getting the black. Great photos!! Thanks


----------



## purse_luver_jen

snibor said:


> Looks fabulous on you!   Congrats!



Thank you!



MeepMeep67 said:


> Speedy 20 looks wonderful on you! The strap is beautiful...wondering if I shoulda went pink instead of playing it safe and getting the black. Great photos!! Thanks



Thank you! It took me a lot to choose pink, haha, but I knew it would not disappoint!


----------



## MCBadian07

purse_luver_jen said:


> Here it is! I’m 5’4” and 128 lbs. Sits right at my hips as crossbody and at my thigh as shoulder bag. I’m not too fond of wearing as a shoulder bag because it did slide down a few times. It fits my Victorine and empriente wallets, my sunglasses, keys, and iPhone 12 Pro comfortably! I’m so happy I picked fuschia. The color is SO vibrant :,). And so sorry for spots in the mirror. As you can tell, I chose not to clean today
> View attachment 5238336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238342


Congrats!! Is the interior a darker red or burgundy would you say?


----------



## purse_luver_jen

MCBadian07 said:


> Congrats!! Is the interior a darker red or burgundy would you say?



Oh, a darker red for sure! The interior is the same shade of red as Alma bb.


----------



## MCBadian07

purse_luver_jen said:


> Oh, a darker red for sure! The interior is the same shade of red as Alma bb.


Thanks for sharing! Kind of kicking myself for not getting the pink when it was available online but I did a pro's and cons for both straps and the black/beige is the one that could work with more bags...only issue is actually getting one now. I might have missed that boat.


----------



## scarlet555

calipursegal said:


> Great question, I am now wondering the same! I have the 20b, classic 30, mini hl, nano and noe bb. I'm thinking I should just buy the 25b for less, return the 20b and let the nano and mini hl fill that small bag need. But the noe bb was the bag I got instead of the 25b. IDK. I am definitely a person who suffers from FOMO.
> 
> Let me know what you decide after receiving yours!


I feel the speedy B 25 is too big for daily use… love the 20 for daily essentials. I used to think the 25 was too tiny… the bb nano craze has really gotten to me.


----------



## scarlet555

The thick strap the speedy B 20 comes with make the bag flare/tilt.  When I used it with the PM strap, it didn’t flare as much and felt more like the other 2 speedy B 30 I own.  Don’t know if anyone noticed this.  I actually don’t think the strap it came with is meant for the round speedy B shape.  This thick material strap looks better paired with a bag that is not as round.  Just an observation.


----------



## Bumbles

purse_luver_jen said:


> Here it is! I’m 5’4” and 128 lbs. Sits right at my hips as crossbody and at my thigh as shoulder bag. I’m not too fond of wearing as a shoulder bag because it did slide down a few times. It fits my Victorine and empriente wallets, my sunglasses, keys, and iPhone 12 Pro comfortably! I’m so happy I picked fuschia. The color is SO vibrant :,). And so sorry for spots in the mirror. As you can tell, I chose not to clean today
> View attachment 5238336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238342


Such a cute pretty pink bag. Looks fabulous! Congrats! Hope you are enjoying it


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> Thanks for sharing! Kind of kicking myself for not getting the pink when it was available online but I did a pro's and cons for both straps and the black/beige is the one that could work with more bags...only issue is actually getting one now. I might have missed that boat.


Same I missed the boat too I think. Didn’t organise myself fast enough and because it’s a new size I waited to see pics first hence the delay. Do you see many cons with the bag? Or straps?


----------



## MCBadian07

Bumbles said:


> Same I missed the boat too I think. Didn’t organise myself fast enough and because it’s a new size I waited to see pics first hence the delay. Do you see many cons with the bag? Or straps?


Not too many cons. The only thing I can think of is that it will look too small on my frame. I wanted a grab and go bag and thought the 20 size would be great. I don't like the fact that the strap is not adjustable but it's not a deal breaker since I have other straps or can use the black fabric strap from my Coussin PM. Fingers crossed they will restock in the next few weeks before Christmas!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

She came early!  I snapped some quick pics before taking my kiddos to school so they were a little rushed because I was excited.  I need to think about this bag and try it on again and try things in it (haven't done that yet).....it feels small for me, and as a reference I'm 5'4 and a size 10.  I'm not thrilled with where it hits me as a crossbody.  I prefer this bag over the shoulder, but the strap is thick and feels like it could easily slip off.  The strap was honestly the main reason I liked the bag because it's so cute, so I'm a bit sad it isn't an easy over the shoulder strap.  But it's still super cute and I might regret not keeping it.


----------



## clover4lv16

Omg I received my bag pink strap today out of NJ USA and its MIF.  It is perfect and my best LV bag yet! The quality, look and size is perfect. I’m so grateful to have it.  I can’t believe its MIF.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

Jenniekay1031 said:


> She came early!  I snapped some quick pics before taking my kiddos to school so they were a little rushed because I was excited.  I need to think about this bag and try it on again and try things in it (haven't done that yet).....it feels small for me, and as a reference I'm 5'4 and a size 10.  I'm not thrilled with where it hits me as a crossbody.  I prefer this bag over the shoulder, but the strap is thick and feels like it could easily slip off.  The strap was honestly the main reason I liked the bag because it's so cute, so I'm a bit sad it isn't an easy over the shoulder strap.  But it's still super cute and I might regret not keeping it.


Thanks for sharing, especially during the busy morning rush. I get it! I am 5’ 4 too so your pics helped a lot. Come back with your thoughts and share when you have time I would be very interested how easy one hand opening if that zipper would be and how comfortable the bag is at that level.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

clover4lv16 said:


> Omg I received my bag pink strap today out of NJ USA and its MIF.  It is perfect and my best LV bag yet! The quality, look and size is perfect. I’m so grateful to have it.  I can’t believe its MIF.


Did you preorder or were you lucky enough to snag it direct online during the launch?


----------



## clover4lv16

Jenniekay1031 said:


> She came early!  I snapped some quick pics before taking my kiddos to school so they were a little rushed because I was excited.  I need to think about this bag and try it on again and try things in it (haven't done that yet).....it feels small for me, and as a reference I'm 5'4 and a size 10.  I'm not thrilled with where it hits me as a crossbody.  I prefer this bag over the shoulder, but the strap is thick and feels like it could easily slip off.  The strap was honestly the main reason I liked the bag because it's so cute, so I'm a bit sad it isn't an easy over the shoulder strap.  But it's still super cute and I might regret not keeping it.


I like where the bag hits crossbody on you.  We are same height and that’s where I like it.  It looks very cute on you.  It’s really worth keeping you can use so many other straps.


----------



## clover4lv16

blushnbellinlvoe said:


> Did you preorder or were you lucky enough to snag it direct online during the launch?


I preordered 10/20 online.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

scarlet555 said:


> The thick strap the speedy B 20 comes with make the bag flare/tilt.  When I used it with the PM strap, it didn’t flare as much and felt more like the other 2 speedy B 30 I own.  Don’t know if anyone noticed this.  I actually don’t think the strap it came with is meant for the round speedy B shape.  *This thick material strap looks better paired with a bag that is not as round*.  Just an observation.



The strap actually works pretty well with the Pochette Accessoires - if you like thicker straps with this bag. For my height and frame, the PA sits at the right level for crossbody and shoulder wear when using Speedy 20 strap. It also makes the PA look more casual.

I've decided to use an adjustable vachetta strap (purchased from Etsy a while back) with my Speedy 20. It looks really cute.


----------



## mandyglick

AmalieLotte92 said:


> The strap actually works pretty well with the Pochette Accessoires - if you like thicker straps with this bag. For my height and frame, the PA sits at the right level for crossbody and shoulder wear when using Speedy 20 strap. It also makes the PA look more casual.
> 
> I've decided to use an adjustable vachetta strap (purchased from Etsy a while back) with my Speedy 20. It looks really cute.


Can you show pics of it on you with your PA. What color strap did you get? I am so torn. I think the blacks strap is more classic and will go with anytihng. But, I LOVE the fun boho look of the pink strap. I wear a lot of jeans and tshirts. I am a very casual dresser so I think the pink works more with my wardrobe. In a perfect world, I wish I could just buy the other strap too! lol. My bag arrives today and I also have the PA which I find too small for most occasions so this speedy 20 should be perfect when I just need essentials.


----------



## mandyglick

purse_luver_jen said:


> Here it is! I’m 5’4” and 128 lbs. Sits right at my hips as crossbody and at my thigh as shoulder bag. I’m not too fond of wearing as a shoulder bag because it did slide down a few times. It fits my Victorine and empriente wallets, my sunglasses, keys, and iPhone 12 Pro comfortably! I’m so happy I picked fuschia. The color is SO vibrant :,). And so sorry for spots in the mirror. As you can tell, I chose not to clean today
> View attachment 5238336
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238340
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238341
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238342


These photos are gorgeous!! I picked the same strap although I am still torn. I LOVE the colors on this strap though and the beige to me is pretty boring although I do find it more of a classic color. But, WOW this bag and strap are gorgeous. It's been forever since I've fallen in love with a new LV. Haven't been a fan of most peices lately. I've just been buying a lot of SLG's lol.


----------



## mangotwins

Jenniekay1031 said:


> She came early!  I snapped some quick pics before taking my kiddos to school so they were a little rushed because I was excited.  I need to think about this bag and try it on again and try things in it (haven't done that yet).....it feels small for me, and as a reference I'm 5'4 and a size 10.  I'm not thrilled with where it hits me as a crossbody.  I prefer this bag over the shoulder, but the strap is thick and feels like it could easily slip off.  The strap was honestly the main reason I liked the bag because it's so cute, so I'm a bit sad it isn't an easy over the shoulder strap.  But it's still super cute and I might regret not keeping it.


Looks super cute on you


----------



## imetazoa

AmalieLotte92 said:


> The strap actually works pretty well with the Pochette Accessoires - if you like thicker straps with this bag. For my height and frame, the PA sits at the right level for crossbody and shoulder wear when using Speedy 20 strap. It also makes the PA look more casual.
> 
> I've decided to use an adjustable vachetta strap (purchased from Etsy a while back) with my Speedy 20. It looks really cute.


Would love to see what the bag looks like with the vachetta strap!


----------



## fiery_rose

clover4lv16 said:


> I preordered 10/20 online.


You getting yours early gives me some hope! I pre-ordered mine on 10/22, but it's still pending product availability


----------



## EpiFanatic

Jenniekay1031 said:


> She came early!  I snapped some quick pics before taking my kiddos to school so they were a little rushed because I was excited.  I need to think about this bag and try it on again and try things in it (haven't done that yet).....it feels small for me, and as a reference I'm 5'4 and a size 10.  I'm not thrilled with where it hits me as a crossbody.  I prefer this bag over the shoulder, but the strap is thick and feels like it could easily slip off.  The strap was honestly the main reason I liked the bag because it's so cute, so I'm a bit sad it isn't an easy over the shoulder strap.  But it's still super cute and I might regret not keeping it.


My suggestion is try it on with a variety of straps before you return it.  The thickness of the strap may not be the issue.  It's the length.  I highly recommend the XL bandouliere strap, which I don't see on the website anymore.  Try the secondary market.  It's a great, thick adjustable strap that has the monogram print on one side and black leather on the other.  Or try another longer adjustable strap.


----------



## snibor

fiery_rose said:


> You getting yours early gives me some hope! I pre-ordered mine on 10/22, but it's still pending product availability


I ordered the black strap 10/20. Still waiting..pending product availability.  I think pink is easier to get.


----------



## MCBadian07

snibor said:


> I ordered the black strap 10/20. Still waiting..pending product availability.  I think pink is easier to get.


Client Services told me they are not accepting any more orders as it's completely sold out for the Black - as of this morning only Nashville store has one available but it could be reserved for a client already. The Pink there are still maybe 2-3 stores in the US that has it. Canada did not get any stock


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jenniekay1031 said:


> She came early!  I snapped some quick pics before taking my kiddos to school so they were a little rushed because I was excited.  I need to think about this bag and try it on again and try things in it (haven't done that yet).....it feels small for me, and as a reference I'm 5'4 and a size 10.  I'm not thrilled with where it hits me as a crossbody.  I prefer this bag over the shoulder, but the strap is thick and feels like it could easily slip off.  The strap was honestly the main reason I liked the bag because it's so cute, so I'm a bit sad it isn't an easy over the shoulder strap.  But it's still super cute and I might regret not keeping it.


It looks great on you!


----------



## snibor

MCBadian07 said:


> Client Services told me they are not accepting any more orders as it's completely sold out for the Black - as of this morning only Nashville store has one available but it could be reserved for a client already. The Pink there are still maybe 2-3 stores in the US that has it. Canada did not get any stock


I wonder what this means for those of us who preordered black.  Mine hasn’t been cancelled..yet.


----------



## MCBadian07

snibor said:


> I wonder what this means for those of us who preordered black.  Mine hasn’t been cancelled..yet.


I think you will still be able to get it..might just take maybe another 2-3 weeks if they are doing a new production run.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

So I tried it with some items in it.  It is pretty roomy for what I would call everyday.  Easily fit my phone, keys, small wallet, lipgloss and maybe one or two other small items.
But…..I usually carry a long wallet like a zip around.  Neither my Tory Burch or Kate Spade zip around wallets fit.  Does anyone have an LV longer wallet and did it fit?  
I have to think about how much that will both me.  It’s super cute….no denying that tho!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just got mine and I can say I'll be keeping it for sure.  Perfect for what it is.  I hope LV keeps this in the regular rotation.  However, that might mean the regular 25b will need to increase in price.  So my prediction is each season they will produce another derivation of the 20b, so it may be more expensive than the 25b, but then that also might be good because they won't need to necessarily bump up the prices of all the speedy b's, as it would make no sense for the 20b to be more expensive than the 25b without some kind of justification.


----------



## MikaelaN

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So I tried it with some items in it.  It is pretty roomy for what I would call everyday.  Easily fit my phone, keys, small wallet, lipgloss and maybe one or two other small items.
> But…..I usually carry a long wallet like a zip around.  Neither my Tory Burch or Kate Spade zip around wallets fit.  Does anyone have an LV longer wallet and did it fit?
> I have to think about how much that will both me.  It’s super cute….no denying that tho!



I have a zippy wallet that can technically fit, but I wouldn’t recommend it. It will only fit diagonally and I basically have to distort the bag to even get it inside.


----------



## blushnbellinlvoe

MCBadian07 said:


> Client Services told me they are not accepting any more orders as it's completely sold out for the Black - as of this morning only Nashville store has one available but it could be reserved for a client already. The Pink there are still maybe 2-3 stores in the US that has it. Canada did not get any stock


Thanks for doing the leg work and reporting back! Now I can stop internally debating with myself and give my brain some peace before the next wave of releases that may have a bag of interest.


----------



## EpiFanatic

snibor said:


> I wonder what this means for those of us who preordered black.  Mine hasn’t been cancelled..yet.


I have a feeling you will get it, but it could take 3-4 weeks.  I bet LV knew people would be all over this bag, and they always do this, make these really popular bags hard to get.  But I bet they won't have a lot of runs, maybe one at most 2 more, and then make people crazy over it.  Then next season another derivation comes out (limited edition) and then they sell another ton.  Who knows.  I'm pulling predictions out of my a**.


----------



## snibor

EpiFanatic said:


> I have a feeling you will get it, but it could take 3-4 weeks.  I bet LV knew people would be all over this bag, and they always do this, make these really popular bags hard to get.  But I bet they won't have a lot of runs, maybe one at most 2 more, and then make people crazy over it.  Then next season another derivation comes out (limited edition) and then they sell another ton.  Who knows.  I'm pulling predictions out of my a**.


Ha! I think you’ve got great insight.   I’ll see you here next year when we’re trying to get the new limited version.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Here it is with the XL bandouliere strap, compared to the jacquard strap. I’m 5’2.  The bandouliere strap (adjustable) is set at second to shortest on both sides.


----------



## snibor

EpiFanatic said:


> Here it is with the XL bandouliere strap, compared to the jacquard strap. I’m 5’2.  The bandouliere strap (adjustable) is set at second to shortest on both sides.
> 
> View attachment 5238896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238899
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238901
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238902


Looks fabulous on you!  Bandouliere strap looks awesome.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Here is the black empreinte with the black jacquard strap. Not gonna lie. Love it with the black empreinte speedy more than monogram.


----------



## MeepMeep67

EpiFanatic said:


> Here it is with the XL bandouliere strap, compared to the jacquard strap. I’m 5’2.  The bandouliere strap (adjustable) is set at second to shortest on both sides.
> 
> View attachment 5238896
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238898
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238899
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238900
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238901
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238902





EpiFanatic said:


> Here is the black empreinte with the black jacquard strap. Not gonna lie. Love it with the black empreinte speedy more than monogram.
> 
> View attachment 5238962
> 
> 
> View attachment 5238963


Looks fabulous on you!!! I do like the XL strap on the mono and the cloth strap on the Empreinte!!!!


----------



## Bumbles

snibor said:


> I ordered the black strap 10/20. Still waiting..pending product availability.  I think pink is easier to get.


Agree. The pink isn’t as popular from what CS told me and it’s easier to source and in a quicker time frame. Black beige is heaps more popular. Where i am the wait list is at max capacity so it has closed. Pink in the other hand is still open. I hope you get yours soon, and looking forward to your reveal and what you think of it


----------



## EpiFanatic

MeepMeep67 said:


> Looks fabulous on you!!! I do like the XL strap on the mono and the cloth strap on the Empreinte!!!!


Thanks. It’s fun to mix and match.


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> Client Services told me they are not accepting any more orders as it's completely sold out for the Black - as of this morning only Nashville store has one available but it could be reserved for a client already. The Pink there are still maybe 2-3 stores in the US that has it. Canada did not get any stock


Yeah the same here where I am. Black is at max capacity so no more preorders


----------



## EpiFanatic

Bumbles said:


> Agree. The pink isn’t as popular from what CS told me and it’s easier to source and in a quicker time frame. Black beige is heaps more popular. Where i am the wait list is at max capacity so it has closed. Pink in the other hand is still open. I hope you get yours soon, and looking forward to your reveal and what you think of it


FWIW, I think the pink looks better with the monogram. I got the black and it felt just “meh” with the mono. The black is more versatile with other bags though, so that’s a plus.


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So I tried it with some items in it.  It is pretty roomy for what I would call everyday.  Easily fit my phone, keys, small wallet, lipgloss and maybe one or two other small items.
> But…..I usually carry a long wallet like a zip around.  Neither my Tory Burch or Kate Spade zip around wallets fit.  Does anyone have an LV longer wallet and did it fit?
> I have to think about how much that will both me.  It’s super cute….no denying that tho!



My Emilie wallet fits inside comfortably! You do need to slightly angle it when placing it in the bag but still have plenty of room left.


----------



## dizonmustard

Finally got it!! Absolutely IN LOVE. Perfect size and everything. I’m about 5’5 145 in reference!


----------



## mandyglick

EpiFanatic said:


> FWIW, I think the pink looks better with the monogram. I got the black and it felt just “meh” with the mono. The black is more versatile with other bags though, so that’s a plus.


I couldn't agree more! I love the pink one! But, the black seems like it goes with more but also looks totally boring to me. It doesn't excite me at all. I was able to get the pink one since black wasn't available to me but I still think it's prettier over all. I think I'll stick with the pink. I also have a vachetta strap from my speedy b 25 I can use and I also have the khaki PA strap and the monogram canvas strap so I am not stuck using just think pink option. I think I would get bored with the black/beige color pretty quickly.


----------



## EpiFanatic

mandyglick said:


> I couldn't agree more! I love the pink one! But, the black seems like it goes with more but also looks totally boring to me. It doesn't excite me at all. I was able to get the pink one since black wasn't available to me but I still think it's prettier over all. I think I'll stick with the pink. I also have a vachetta strap from my speedy b 25 I can use and I also have the khaki PA strap and the monogram canvas strap so I am not stuck using just think pink option. I think I would get bored with the black/beige color pretty quickly.


Yup!  Agree.  The whole point of the jacquard strap is to make it more interesting, the pop of color.  That's why the black strap with the monogram does not grab me as much, but it does give the black empreinte the pop of color it needs.  Yeah, I would keep the pink if I were you.


----------



## mandyglick

EpiFanatic said:


> Yup!  Agree.  The whole point of the jacquard strap is to make it more interesting, the pop of color.  That's why the black strap with the monogram does not grab me as much, but it does give the black empreinte the pop of color it needs.  Yeah, I would keep the pink if I were you.


Thanks! I have the speedy roses that I know it will look so fun with. Since I already have sooo many straps why not go for the pop?!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

dizonmustard said:


> Finally got it!! Absolutely IN LOVE. Perfect size and everything. I’m about 5’5 145 in reference!


Love this on you!!!!

Congrats to all that have received there bags! Thanks for all the pics!!!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

purse_luver_jen said:


> My Emilie wallet fits inside comfortably! You do need to slightly angle it when placing it in the bag but still have plenty of room left.


Awesome, that's the wallet I would like to get so good to know it fits!  Thanks so much!


----------



## Loriad

dizonmustard said:


> Finally got it!! Absolutely IN LOVE. Perfect size and everything. I’m about 5’5 145 in reference!


Congratulations! Looks great on you!


----------



## tareese

Both arrived! In LOVE. First speedy… was waiting for the right one and this is it for me  pic with the zoomoni insert- I personally am happy with the fit!


----------



## DrTr

tareese said:


> Both arrived! In LOVE. First speedy… was waiting for the right one and this is it for me  pic with the zoomoni insert- I personally am happy with the fit!


Yay!  Congratulations.  This will be my first speedy too - I also was waiting for the right one and I‘m encouraged you love it!   
PS glad your organizer worked too!


----------



## sfd94

Has anyone been able to purchase this after the 10/29 release? I’ve missed preorders, the online release, and stores near me are out of stock or can only sell to VICs. I’ve contacted concierge as well but they weren’t able to place me on waitlist/order for me. At this point, I’m considering buying from a reseller but don’t know if it’s worth the markup.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

tareese said:


> Both arrived! In LOVE. First speedy… was waiting for the right one and this is it for me  pic with the zoomoni insert- I personally am happy with the fit!


ohhh the insert fits so well!!!!  What size did you get, they don't have one for the 20 right?  I think I was on the website the other day and saw one for the BB size


----------



## calipursegal

Question: since many of you don't like the strap, would you consider selling it, or would you just keep it? I was thinking about seeing what quote I could get from FP. I plan to get a different strap anyway.


----------



## snibor

calipursegal said:


> Question: since many of you don't like the strap, would you consider selling it, or would you just keep it? I was thinking about seeing what quote I could get from FP. I plan to get a different strap anyway.


I don’t have it yet but I plan on keeping.  I may use with other bags and sometimes with the speedy 20. I like the strap it just seems for most it’s a tad too short.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

calipursegal said:


> Question: since many of you don't like the strap, would you consider selling it, or would you just keep it? I was thinking about seeing what quote I could get from FP. I plan to get a different strap anyway.


I literally bought the bag for the strap.....I love it, I just don't know that I love this combo, bag and strap.  I wish I had a different bag to use it with but I don't at themoment.


----------



## Bumbles

tareese said:


> Both arrived! In LOVE. First speedy… was waiting for the right one and this is it for me  pic with the zoomoni insert- I personally am happy with the fit!


Looks amazing! Can you share the insert and colour you got? Definitely fits like a glove


----------



## Gypsygrl

calipursegal said:


> Question: since many of you don't like the strap, would you consider selling it, or would you just keep it? I was thinking about seeing what quote I could get from FP. I plan to get a different strap anyway.


I also bought this bag mostly for the strap. I'm 5'2 and 115lbs so I think it will look great on me even though my bag hasn't delivered yet. I bought the black/beige but actually hoping to also score the pink strap either if LV will let me order it as a "replacement"(don't expect that but someone else here posed the question so worth asking) or on the resale market


----------



## ccbaggirl89

calipursegal said:


> Question: since many of you don't like the strap, would you consider selling it, or would you just keep it? I was thinking about seeing what quote I could get from FP. I plan to get a different strap anyway.


I dislike the strap but I wouldn't sell it. If the bag ends up being a limited edition the strap is what will make it more 'collectible' for owners. I just won't use the strap at all, it's not comfortable on the shoulder. I *thought* about getting a quote for it, too, but it seems wrong to separate this particular bag from its original strap. I'm sure many people will sell it off though.


----------



## bbkctpf

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I dislike the strap but I wouldn't sell it. If the bag ends up being a limited edition the strap is what will make it more 'collectible' for owners. I just won't use the strap at all, it's not comfortable on the shoulder. I *thought* about getting a quote for it, too, but it seems wrong to separate this particular bag from its original strap. I'm sure many people will sell it off though.


Definitely feeling the same. I’m not hating or loving the strap. For a second I thought selling it but it feels like a “set”. I also thought about selling my round coin purse on my mpa that I never use. But also didn’t want to break up the set lol.


----------



## MCBadian07

sfd94 said:


> Has anyone been able to purchase this after the 10/29 release? I’ve missed preorders, the online release, and stores near me are out of stock or can only sell to VICs. I’ve contacted concierge as well but they weren’t able to place me on waitlist/order for me. At this point, I’m considering buying from a reseller but don’t know if it’s worth the markup.


Nope unfortunately not. I saw the pink available online the evening before launch and it was gone by morning. Client Advisor at Saks was not able to order and Concierge at client services advised they are not taking additional orders right now.


----------



## bbkctpf

Guys i got the 2 bags in both colors!  I would like to tell everyone (some of you may already know haha) that the interior is the same for both colors. My pink one is mif and black one is miusa. I find the chaps not as nicely done as my speedy 25 but overall love the bag and will be keeping the black one (I think haha). The pink is a nice pop of color but I prefer the black one with this bag. I tried it on with the mpa khaki strap and the speedy b strap. I like the look with the speedy b best, then khaki then the original black strap.

I ordered on 10/20 through cs. Both bags came from nj separately. 

here are some photos of the bag next to my speedy 25 that has been nicely patina-ing  on my open shelf.  I haven’t tried it with items yet, will do that in a bit!

photos of the 2 straps front and back:




here is the interior of both bags:



speedy 25 vs 20:


----------



## tareese

Jenniekay1031 said:


> ohhh the insert fits so well!!!!  What size did you get, they don't have one for the 20 right?  I think I was on the website the other day and saw one for the BB size


BB size in rose red- I didn’t see a speedy 20 size when I ordered it


----------



## tareese

Bumbles said:


> Looks amazing! Can you share the insert and colour you got? Definitely fits like a glove


Zoomoni speedy bb insert in rose red


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> Guys i got the 2 bags in both colors!  I would like to tell everyone (some of you may already know haha) that the interior is the same for both colors. My pink one is mif and black one is miusa. I find the chaps not as nicely done as my speedy 25 but overall love the bag and will be keeping the black one (I think haha). The pink is a nice pop of color but I prefer the black one with this bag. I tried it on with the mpa khaki strap and the speedy b strap. I like the look with the speedy b best, then khaki then the original black strap.
> 
> I ordered on 10/20 through cs. Both bags came from nj separately.
> 
> here are some photos of the bag next to my speedy 25 that has been nicely patina-ing  on my open shelf.  I haven’t tried it with items yet, will do that in a bit!
> 
> photos of the 2 straps front and back:
> View attachment 5239187
> View attachment 5239188
> 
> 
> here is the interior of both bags:
> View attachment 5239189
> 
> 
> speedy 25 vs 20:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239190
> View attachment 5239191
> View attachment 5239192


So gorgeous !!! I say keep both


----------



## lovelyhongbao

Got mine over the weekend, very cute and roomy. Definitely a keeper.


side by side with a keepall xs. I like speedy 20 handle more, it is bigger.


side by side with a mini lindy, similar size, both so cute.


----------



## bluebird03

Glad to see everyone get their bags, here is mine made in the USA and it looks great. Surprised at how much it can hold, even my Clemence wallet fits in here though I don't think I would use it because it would take some shuffling of things back and forth.

I usually carry these and they all fit comfortably.

Mini Pochette
2 Key pouches
Rosalie or Chanel Coin purse
Sunglasses
Found the strap to be a little bit short when worn crossbody so that was a con (am 5'4") but I think I will be keeping it. I asked my SA about the canvas ones and she said they can't order any right now and it will be awhile before they are able to because they are just not getting shipments in. I really hope that isn't true and everyone who is looking for this is able to find it.


----------



## lsquare

Jenniekay1031 said:


> She came early!  I snapped some quick pics before taking my kiddos to school so they were a little rushed because I was excited.  I need to think about this bag and try it on again and try things in it (haven't done that yet).....it feels small for me, and as a reference I'm 5'4 and a size 10.  I'm not thrilled with where it hits me as a crossbody.  I prefer this bag over the shoulder, but the strap is thick and feels like it could easily slip off.  The strap was honestly the main reason I liked the bag because it's so cute, so I'm a bit sad it isn't an easy over the shoulder strap.  But it's still super cute and I might regret not keeping it.


Looks great on you! I’m also 5”4 and couldn’t help but ordered one. Can’t wait!


----------



## mangotwins

Jenniekay1031 said:


> It will change, mine was gone for days.....let us know when it updates!


It just changed to pending order validation


----------



## MeepMeep67

dizonmustard said:


> Finally got it!! Absolutely IN LOVE. Perfect size and everything. I’m about 5’5 145 in reference!


Looks Fantastic on you!!!   I love this bag too! Best ever!!


calipursegal said:


> Question: since many of you don't like the strap, would you consider selling it, or would you just keep it? I was thinking about seeing what quote I could get from FP. I plan to get a different strap anyway.


Keeping my strap......want to buy the pink one on second hand market. Ive purchased another extender, will use one on each side because it makes it the perfect length for me crossbody (adds 6" total)


----------



## bluebird03

MeepMeep67 said:


> Looks Fantastic on you!!!   I love this bag too! Best ever!!
> Keeping my strap......want to buy the pink one on second hand market. Ive purchased another extender, will use one on each side because it makes it the perfect length for me crossbody (adds 6" total)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239295


Hi there, where did you purchase the extender? Can you please share? What i dont understand is why LV doesnt on make longer straps especially if its going to be adjustable!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Hi there, where did you purchase the extender? Can you please share? What i dont understand is why LV doesnt on make longer straps especially if its going to be adjustable!!!


I agree. for the extra price we paid, the strap should be longer and adjustable!!!

I bought the extenders on Flea-bay. If you search really well you can find good prices from sellers in Japan.  I got really lucky this weekend & won an auction for one for $69 !!!! in excellent condition.  $125 BIN; free shipping; is a good price or try and snag a good one at auction for a good price.  or if you have a bag charm use that on one of the sides, because it has a ring and clasp as well


----------



## bluebird03

Speedy B 20 Empriente black is ATB now !!!


----------



## scarlet555

bbkctpf said:


> Guys i got the 2 bags in both colors!  I would like to tell everyone (some of you may already know haha) that the interior is the same for both colors. My pink one is mif and black one is miusa. I find the chaps not as nicely done as my speedy 25 but overall love the bag and will be keeping the black one (I think haha). The pink is a nice pop of color but I prefer the black one with this bag. I tried it on with the mpa khaki strap and the speedy b strap. I like the look with the speedy b best, then khaki then the original black strap.
> 
> I ordered on 10/20 through cs. Both bags came from nj separately.
> 
> here are some photos of the bag next to my speedy 25 that has been nicely patina-ing  on my open shelf.  I haven’t tried it with items yet, will do that in a bit!
> 
> photos of the 2 straps front and back:
> View attachment 5239187
> View attachment 5239188
> 
> 
> here is the interior of both bags:
> View attachment 5239189
> 
> 
> speedy 25 vs 20:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239190
> View attachment 5239191
> View attachment 5239192


Thanks, lovely comparison photos!  
both of the pink and black strap speedy B 20 have the SAME interior
is the MIF any different quality compared to MIU?  

My MIF was better quality than MIS for my PSM.  The MIS was purchased from France And MIF purchase in America…. Kept one and gifted one.  

I like pink strap but prefer my PM strap the most With speedy B 20!


----------



## Christine Tran

MCBadian07 said:


> Client Services told me they are not accepting any more orders as it's completely sold out for the Black - as of this morning only Nashville store has one available but it could be reserved for a client already. The Pink there are still maybe 2-3 stores in the US that has it. Canada did not get any stock


 Canada didn’t get stock in store? Thatz crazy! Glad i got one!


----------



## balen.girl

I have to admit, I don’t like the strap. But I am in love with the size and I love the matching hardware. Here is my new love !  


My small speedy mono family..


	

		
			
		

		
	
My cuties..


----------



## Israeli_Flava

lovelyhongbao said:


> Got mine over the weekend, very cute and roomy. Definitely a keeper.
> View attachment 5239257
> 
> side by side with a keepall xs. I like speedy 20 handle more, it is bigger.
> View attachment 5239260
> 
> side by side with a mini lindy, similar size, both so cute.
> View attachment 5239261


Ohhhh thanks for the post re: mini linkdy!! V helpful! Perfection!!!!!!!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

balen.girl said:


> I have to admit, I don’t like the strap. But I am in love with the size and I love the matching hardware. Here is my new love !
> View attachment 5239527
> 
> My small speedy mono family..
> View attachment 5239528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cuties..
> View attachment 5239531


ohhhhh...love you're Speedy family.  I have to admit for the longest time I was not a Speedy fan...but I'm starting to really love them.  I think the addition of the straps did it for me.  I need to get a 25!  I think that will be the perfect one for me


----------



## bluebird03

Speedy b 20 empriente is ATB again this morning!


----------



## balen.girl

Jenniekay1031 said:


> ohhhhh...love you're Speedy family.  I have to admit for the longest time I was not a Speedy fan...but I'm starting to really love them.  I think the addition of the straps did it for me.  I need to get a 25!  I think that will be the perfect one for me


Thank you. My speedy 35 is 10 years old now. I ordered when I was pregnant and it’s using my daughter initials. I collected one week before I gave birth. How I wish 10 years back they offered mon mono bandouliere style. But no regrets, that bag was my baby bag which I never baby at all and still perfectly fine. No defect and still strong and brings many joy memories to me. I have speedy 25 and sold it, but I think I will repurchase it. Mine was DE, and I have to admit I am a mono girl.


----------



## Seaquin

My speedy 20 was perfectly aligned, no issues. Made in France and I noticed red threads at the sides of the bag.

Bought this from boutique and this is the first time, I noticed it.
Funny it took me a while to notice, under normal lighting, it's not evidently visible.
Love the stitching, can see it was hand stitched. Curious to know if anyone had red threads on their mng speedy 20 bandouliere ?


----------



## BagLady14

I found a use for the strap.  At least give it a test drive.


----------



## imetazoa

Am I the only one who wishes the strap would go a little shorter? Lol. I’m only 5ft and like to wear my bags high. The pochette accessories strap is perfect for this.


----------



## DrTr

Seaquin said:


> My speedy 20 was perfectly aligned, no issues. Made in France and I noticed red threads at the sides of the bag.
> 
> Bought this from boutique and this is the first time, I noticed it.
> Funny it took me a while to notice, under normal lighting, it's not evidently visible.
> Love the stitching, can see it was hand stitched. Curious to know if anyone had red threads on their mng speedy 20 bandouliere ?
> 
> View attachment 5239585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239589


I figure it’s red to match the lining and if it doesn’t show under regular lighting it doesn’t sound problematic. Our phone cameras are so good these days we see all sorts of tiny things!  I figure these bags are hand sewn and assembled (different than H B&K which are entirely handmade) but anything hand sewn will have some tiny irregularities. I don’t mind those - obvious crooked stitching or puckered seams (sewn in to the seam itself one time on a bag I ordered! It was awful and went back) I do mind. I’d much rather have bits of evidence these bags are handmade than some cheaper bag that looks “perfect” but was made by a robot!  Hope you enjoy it, it’s a beautiful bag!  Mine is out for delivery - come on UPS so I can join the club!


----------



## DrTr

BagLady14 said:


> I found a use for the strap.  At least give it a test drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239628


Looks great!!


----------



## MCBadian07

Speedy 20 Monogram Black Strap is available at these stores. No guarantee they are available or on hold for clients.


----------



## imetazoa

Here are some pics - I love love love the strap but just wish it could go a bit shorter for my short frame  Pics with multi pochette strap to show my preferred length!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

MCBadian07 said:


> Speedy 20 Monogram Black Strap is available at these stores. No guarantee they are available or on hold for clients.
> 
> View attachment 5239692


That's awesome...I hope someone looking here is able to get one! How do you find that information?  I can't even get the website to bring up stock in stores.


----------



## scarlet555

BagLady14 said:


> I found a use for the strap.  At least give it a test drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239628


LOVE!


----------



## EpiFanatic

imetazoa said:


> Here are some pics - I love love love the strap but just wish it could go a bit shorter for my short frame  Pics with multi pochette strap to show my preferred length!


The full length looks great on you. The shorter crossbody trend will pass and you will have the perfect length. Until then you can use your other strap.


----------



## snibor

imetazoa said:


> Here are some pics - I love love love the strap but just wish it could go a bit shorter for my short frame  Pics with multi pochette strap to show my preferred length!


I think it looks great on you!


----------



## MeepMeep67

balen.girl said:


> I have to admit, I don’t like the strap. But I am in love with the size and I love the matching hardware. Here is my new love !
> View attachment 5239527
> 
> My small speedy mono family..
> View attachment 5239528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cuties..
> View attachment 5239531


 Love your collection!!!


BagLady14 said:


> I found a use for the strap.  At least give it a test drive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239628


Beautiful!  


imetazoa said:


> Here are some pics - I love love love the strap but just wish it could go a bit shorter for my short frame  Pics with multi pochette strap to show my preferred length!


Looks great on you!! I have the same black strap and I love it


----------



## MCBadian07

Jenniekay1031 said:


> That's awesome...I hope someone looking here is able to get one! How do you find that information?  I can't even get the website to bring up stock in stores.


If you change your country to Canada you can find which locations have it available


----------



## Celinechu20

Ordered the black strap one October 18th, finally status changed into in preparation


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Christine Tran said:


> Canada didn’t get stock in store? Thatz crazy! Glad i got one!



I'm sure it's the same case as the U.S -- some stores got the stock while some didn't. My store in SF didn't get any at all, but the Nashville store got both.


----------



## purse_luver_jen

For those located in *SoCal*, the fuchsia is currently in stock at Beverly hills rodeo drive and costa mesa stores. Black one is also in stock at BH rodeo drive. For those in *NorCal, *the fuchsia is in stock at SF Bloomingdale's!!


----------



## clover4lv16

Celinechu20 said:


> Ordered the black strap one October 18th, finally status changed into in preparation


yeaaa happy for you


----------



## clover4lv16

MCBadian07 said:


> If you change your country to Canada you can find which locations have it available


Thank you good to know!


----------



## clover4lv16

Has anyone purchased the speedy bag charm?  If so, is it worth getting?


----------



## clover4lv16

Seaquin said:


> My speedy 20 was perfectly aligned, no issues. Made in France and I noticed red threads at the sides of the bag.
> 
> Bought this from boutique and this is the first time, I noticed it.
> Funny it took me a while to notice, under normal lighting, it's not evidently visible.
> Love the stitching, can see it was hand stitched. Curious to know if anyone had red threads on their mng speedy 20 bandouliere ?
> 
> View attachment 5239585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239589


That’s funny I see a red stitch on mine.  I love love this bag!


----------



## MCBadian07

clover4lv16 said:


> Has anyone purchased the speedy bag charm?  If so, is it worth getting?


Yes it was posted in the October thread by @23adeline






						Outstanding October 2021 Purchases!
					

Y’all this is my third contribution to the October thread ‍♀ I got my first Louis wallet in March and my boyfriend has been spoiling me so much ever since!  We ran into our local Louis last weekend to grab the On the Beach perfume (we share Louis scents which is amazing) and we were riding in...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## JLJLV

can anyone help w a CA from Washington DC City Center  LV


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I have to admit, I don’t like the strap. But I am in love with the size and I love the matching hardware. Here is my new love !
> View attachment 5239527
> 
> My small speedy mono family..
> View attachment 5239528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My cuties..
> View attachment 5239531


Congrats hun! Looks gorgeous and amazing cute family shot! Is yours made in France? Sorry to hear you don’t love the strap. Is it too short or too thick? It arrived so quickly! Enjoy


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Some happy snaps from our first outing   Great size. I wasn’t a big fan of wearing the strap crossbody. It felt like I got carpet burn on my neck as it rubbed/slid a bit. It was also hard to get off when worn crossbody.
I’m 5’3, size 8-10 Australian for reference.


----------



## snibor

IloveplantsandLV said:


> Some happy snaps from our first outing   Great size. I wasn’t a big fan of wearing the strap crossbody. It felt like I got carpet burn on my neck as it rubbed/slid a bit. It was also hard to get off when worn crossbody.
> I’m 5’3, size 8-10 Australian for reference.


Looks fabulous!


----------



## sweetmango25

Is the Speedy 20 worth it? I just got the 25 the other day but getting tempted with the 20!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Congrats hun! Looks gorgeous and amazing cute family shot! Is yours made in France? Sorry to hear you don’t love the strap. Is it too short or too thick? It arrived so quickly! Enjoy


Thank you Bumbles. Yes, made in France. The strap is too short for my liking. But no worries, I can use my super comfy black bandouliere or my PM strap or my vacheta strap which I bought 10 years ago for my speedy 35.


----------



## balen.girl

sweetmango25 said:


> Is the Speedy 20 worth it? I just got the 25 the other day but getting tempted with the 20!


Yes.. worth it..


----------



## mangotwins

Mine shipped today, finally  it will be here tomorrow, it’s coming from Texas….I’ve never had it shipped from TX, usually NJ..hmmm


----------



## ccbaggirl89

sweetmango25 said:


> Is the Speedy 20 worth it? I just got the 25 the other day but getting tempted with the 20!


Why not enjoy your 25 first and see if you like it? If you have other Speedy bags already then yes, this would be a good addition.


----------



## Alebeth

Hi! Congratulations to you all who have received your bags! It has been so exciting to see. I have been eagerly awaiting the arrival of my bag since preordering on Oct 9. It arrived today and it is adorable (made in USA) but the first thing I noticed upon pulling it out of the dust bag was significant wrinkling at the base of the handles. The front handle is worst than the back handle. There was also some glue but I know I can remove it. A few red threads are present in the stitching but only seen upon close inspection. It is the wrinkling at the base of the handles that kind of bother me. I know some wrinkles are pretty common, but I don’t think to this degree? My speedy 30 has no wrinkles. May I kindly ask if this would bug anyone else? I am trying to convince myself that it is no big deal, but I also don’t want to just settle on an expensive purchase, so I would appreciate any input so I can be more objective.It is so hard to get this bag and I don’t know if it is possible to exchange. Why couldn’t it have been a perfect bag (haha) so I wouldn’t have this headache. I have attached photos. The first three are the front handle and the last three are the back handle. Thanks so much for any input. I really appreciate it.


----------



## snibor

Omg! My speedy has moved from pending product availability to in preparation!!  (Can’t believe how excited I am. Lol).


----------



## fiery_rose

snibor said:


> Omg! My speedy has moved from pending product availability to in preparation!!  (Can’t believe how excited I am. Lol).


Congrats!! That must mean I'm inching a little closer to getting mine as well (hopefully).


----------



## EpiFanatic

Here are mine, the worse ones.



I honestly didn’t even notice this. I probably would not care. Return if you don’t like it. I think someone else would be ok with it. Good luck!


----------



## Celinechu20

Did anyone in US get any made in France one ? Especially for the black strap version? Just curious


----------



## EpiFanatic

snibor said:


> Omg! My speedy has moved from pending product availability to in preparation!!  (Can’t believe how excited I am. Lol).


Great news!  Good luck!


----------



## snibor

Celinechu20 said:


> Did anyone in US get any made in France one ? Especially for the black strap version? Just curious


Check out post #898 of this thread but not sure which strap color but I think she had ordered the black.


----------



## bbkctpf

Seaquin said:


> My speedy 20 was perfectly aligned, no issues. Made in France and I noticed red threads at the sides of the bag.
> 
> Bought this from boutique and this is the first time, I noticed it.
> Funny it took me a while to notice, under normal lighting, it's not evidently visible.
> Love the stitching, can see it was hand stitched. Curious to know if anyone had red threads on their mng speedy 20 bandouliere ?
> 
> View attachment 5239585
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239586
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239587
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239589


That’s good your alignments r good! My zippers on both r a tad wonky.  The handles sit wonky too but I’m gonna guess it’s “normal”?

The red coming through I’ve seen on my other items like the Xmas animation.


----------



## clover4lv16

Alebeth said:


> Hi! Congratulations to you all who have received your bags! It has been so exciting to see. I have been eagerly awaiting the arrival of my bag since preordering on Oct 9. It arrived today and it is adorable (made in USA) but the first thing I noticed upon pulling it out of the dust bag was significant wrinkling at the base of the handles. The front handle is worst than the back handle. There was also some glue but I know I can remove it. A few red threads are present in the stitching but only seen upon close inspection. It is the wrinkling at the base of the handles that kind of bother me. I know some wrinkles are pretty common, but I don’t think to this degree? My speedy 30 has no wrinkles. May I kindly ask if this would bug anyone else? I am trying to convince myself that it is no big deal, but I also don’t want to just settle on an expensive purchase, so I would appreciate any input so I can be more objective.It is so hard to get this bag and I don’t know if it is possible to exchange. Why couldn’t it have been a perfect bag (haha) so I wouldn’t have this headache. I have attached photos. The first three are the front handle and the last three are the back handle. Thanks so much for any input. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240119
> View attachment 5240120
> View attachment 5240121
> View attachment 5240122
> View attachment 5240123
> View attachment 5240124


I would send your pics to LV customer svc and see what they say.  I think they should replace your bag for sure.


----------



## bbkctpf

Alebeth said:


> Hi! Congratulations to you all who have received your bags! It has been so exciting to see. I have been eagerly awaiting the arrival of my bag since preordering on Oct 9. It arrived today and it is adorable (made in USA) but the first thing I noticed upon pulling it out of the dust bag was significant wrinkling at the base of the handles. The front handle is worst than the back handle. There was also some glue but I know I can remove it. A few red threads are present in the stitching but only seen upon close inspection. It is the wrinkling at the base of the handles that kind of bother me. I know some wrinkles are pretty common, but I don’t think to this degree? My speedy 30 has no wrinkles. May I kindly ask if this would bug anyone else? I am trying to convince myself that it is no big deal, but I also don’t want to just settle on an expensive purchase, so I would appreciate any input so I can be more objective.It is so hard to get this bag and I don’t know if it is possible to exchange. Why couldn’t it have been a perfect bag (haha) so I wouldn’t have this headache. I have attached photos. The first three are the front handle and the last three are the back handle. Thanks so much for any input. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240119
> View attachment 5240120
> View attachment 5240121
> View attachment 5240122
> View attachment 5240123
> View attachment 5240124


Glad u were able to get one!  Mine is the same. Wrinkling in the same areas. I plan to keep it.


----------



## balen.girl

Ok, apparently.. this wrinkling things is consider normal in LV world. My handle also wrinkles, only 1 handle, the other one is smooth. And my other speedy all have smooth handle. I have tried to exchange at store and through CS, both saying if i am not happy then i can just return it. No exchange because no guarantee I can get another piece due to high demand. Honestly I have expected their comments, I know they can pass the bag to whoever on the list. So I have to accept it and just enjoy the bag.


----------



## balen.girl

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love your collection!!!
> Beautiful!
> 
> Looks great on you!! I have the same black strap and I love it


Thank you MeepMeep67.. Enjoy yours..


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Alebeth said:


> Hi! Congratulations to you all who have received your bags! It has been so exciting to see. I have been eagerly awaiting the arrival of my bag since preordering on Oct 9. It arrived today and it is adorable (made in USA) but the first thing I noticed upon pulling it out of the dust bag was significant wrinkling at the base of the handles. The front handle is worst than the back handle. There was also some glue but I know I can remove it. A few red threads are present in the stitching but only seen upon close inspection. It is the wrinkling at the base of the handles that kind of bother me. I know some wrinkles are pretty common, but I don’t think to this degree? My speedy 30 has no wrinkles. May I kindly ask if this would bug anyone else? I am trying to convince myself that it is no big deal, but I also don’t want to just settle on an expensive purchase, so I would appreciate any input so I can be more objective.It is so hard to get this bag and I don’t know if it is possible to exchange. Why couldn’t it have been a perfect bag (haha) so I wouldn’t have this headache. I have attached photos. The first three are the front handle and the last three are the back handle. Thanks so much for any input. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240119
> View attachment 5240120
> View attachment 5240121
> View attachment 5240122
> View attachment 5240123
> View attachment 5240124


I'd be disappointed to see that but I'd keep it; unless you plan to never use the bag it'll have some signs of wear eventually... My handles are crooked like someone else posted and I'm keeping mine. The leather seems too thick for the small bag so there are a few issues on some. imho.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Alebeth said:


> Hi! Congratulations to you all who have received your bags! It has been so exciting to see. I have been eagerly awaiting the arrival of my bag since preordering on Oct 9. It arrived today and it is adorable (made in USA) but the first thing I noticed upon pulling it out of the dust bag was significant wrinkling at the base of the handles. The front handle is worst than the back handle. There was also some glue but I know I can remove it. A few red threads are present in the stitching but only seen upon close inspection. It is the wrinkling at the base of the handles that kind of bother me. I know some wrinkles are pretty common, but I don’t think to this degree? My speedy 30 has no wrinkles. May I kindly ask if this would bug anyone else? I am trying to convince myself that it is no big deal, but I also don’t want to just settle on an expensive purchase, so I would appreciate any input so I can be more objective.It is so hard to get this bag and I don’t know if it is possible to exchange. Why couldn’t it have been a perfect bag (haha) so I wouldn’t have this headache. I have attached photos. The first three are the front handle and the last three are the back handle. Thanks so much for any input. I really appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240119
> View attachment 5240120
> View attachment 5240121
> View attachment 5240122
> View attachment 5240123
> View attachment 5240124


Animal hide (leather) is an inconsistant product. In addition, when the needle goes through the hide it causes stress; angles also cause wrinkles/ or pulls. This is all normal stuff and unavoidable.  We just have to decide what we can live with or not.

“Ring the bells that still can ring
Forget your perfect offering
There is a crack in everything
That's how the light gets in.”
― Leonard Cohen


----------



## mrslkc23

Totally agree few issues here and there seems to be a norm nowadays! Leather wrinkling is acceptable for me as with use it will wrinkle anyway I suppose.

A few pages back I posted the black/beige order with a puckered canvas which I got a replacement for the next day. I am happy with the replacement and I will keep this.



Yesterday though my pink order came (yes I ordered both!) and this time the misaligned/crooked handles is not something I would settle for. From side profile it seems one handle is shorter than the other. So it went back today and I opted to get a refund instead. Happy to just keep the beige then see if perhaps the pink strap can be ordered as a repair item at some point if I really want it or get the strap from aftermarket. 

Here are photos of the bag that I returned.


----------



## Celinechu20

mrslkc23 said:


> Totally agree few issues here and there seems to be a norm nowadays! Leather wrinkling is acceptable for me as with use it will wrinkle anyway I suppose.
> 
> A few pages back I posted the black/beige order with a puckered canvas which I got a replacement for the next day. I am happy with the replacement and I will keep this.
> View attachment 5240282
> 
> 
> Yesterday though my pink order came (yes I ordered both!) and this time the misaligned/crooked handles is not something I would settle for. From side profile it seems one handle is shorter than the other. So it went back today and I opted to get a refund instead. Happy to just keep the beige then see if perhaps the pink strap can be ordered as a repair item at some point if I really want it or get the strap from aftermarket.
> 
> Here are photos of the bag that I returned.
> 
> View attachment 5240284
> View attachment 5240285
> View attachment 5240286


And it's a made in France one that had this quality issue


----------



## scarlet555

I am wondering if the smaller speedys are more difficult to roll handles and what not.  This speedy 20 had a thick canvas and I liked that a lot but wondering if the handles are more difficult to attach/align. 

Are nano owners having issues with bag handles and alignment?


----------



## Bumbles

IloveplantsandLV said:


> Some happy snaps from our first outing   Great size. I wasn’t a big fan of wearing the strap crossbody. It felt like I got carpet burn on my neck as it rubbed/slid a bit. It was also hard to get off when worn crossbody.
> I’m 5’3, size 8-10 Australian for reference.


Looks fab on you! Glad you’re enjoying it!!


----------



## balen.girl

scarlet555 said:


> I am wondering if the smaller speedys are more difficult to roll handles and what not.  This speedy 20 had a thick canvas and I liked that a lot but wondering if the handles are more difficult to attach/align.
> 
> Are nano owners having issues with bag handles and alignment?


No, my nano is perfect, no issues, both handle are smooth, no wrinkles. It’s bitter to swallow the wrinkles on one of the speedy 20 handle is normal. I mean.. it’s only 1 handle, while the other is smooth. So why don’t they use both smooth handle ? And on mine, the wrinkle one is the front one. Why don’t they put the wrinkle one at the back ? But… yeah, what to do ? Just take it or return it.


----------



## realannylicious

I think we should really be aware that Louis Vuitton bags are certain unique pieces which are handmade. There will always be minimal deviations, unlike mechanical production.



balen.girl said:


> No, my nano is perfect, no issues, both handle are smooth, no wrinkles. It’s bitter to swallow the wrinkles on one of the speedy 20 handle is normal. I mean.. it’s only 1 handle, while the other is smooth. So why don’t they use both smooth handle ? And on mine, the wrinkle one is the front one. Why don’t they put the wrinkle one at the back ? But… yeah, what to do ? Just take it or return it.


----------



## balen.girl

realannylicious said:


> I think we should really be aware that Louis Vuitton bags are certain unique pieces which are handmade. There will always be minimal deviations, unlike mechanical production.


Yeah, just like I said. Take it or return it. Nothing else you can do, especially if it’s hot selling item. We paid before we saw it.


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> No, my nano is perfect, no issues, both handle are smooth, no wrinkles. It’s bitter to swallow the wrinkles on one of the speedy 20 handle is normal. I mean.. it’s only 1 handle, while the other is smooth. So why don’t they use both smooth handle ? And on mine, the wrinkle one is the front one. Why don’t they put the wrinkle one at the back ? But… yeah, what to do ? Just take it or return it.


Oh no, I’m sorry to hear abt the wrinkling in your handle. It is quite annoying and I totally feel for you. It’s a shame it’s a hot new release item so they don’t really care and if you return they will just send it to someone else. If you absolutely love it then you should keep it as another one won’t come by easily and then the price will always go up. Can you live with it? It will probably become wrinkled with use anyway. My speedy DE I’ve had for 6 years plus and the handles are kind of wrinkly too. Let us know what you end up deciding


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Oh no, I’m sorry to hear abt the wrinkling in your handle. It is quite annoying and I totally feel for you. It’s a shame it’s a hot new release item so they don’t really care and if you return they will just send it to someone else. If you absolutely love it then you should keep it as another one won’t come by easily and then the price will always go up. Can you live with it? It will probably become wrinkled with use anyway. My speedy DE I’ve had for 6 years plus and the handles are kind of wrinkly too. Let us know what you end up deciding


My 10 years old speedy still smooth, I never baby the bag. It’s bitter to swallow, but yes I will keep speedy 20. I don’t want to return and later want it back and I have to chase and beg them to find one for me.


----------



## bigverne28

realannylicious said:


> I think we should really be aware that Louis Vuitton bags are certain unique pieces which are handmade. There will always be minimal deviations, unlike mechanical production.


I think we should be careful with referring to 'handmade', when it comes to explaining away some LV quality issues. A lot of the bags are assembled by hand made and stitched on sewing machines. I believe LV had to pull an ad a few years ago as it was called out by the Advertising Standards Authority, ruling they mislead consumers into thinking its products are handmade. The wrinkling on on the Speedy 20 handles, I don't see as a quality issue and wouldn't bother me, but crooked handles would, and is a defect I couldn't accept as I know it would bother me when using the bag.


----------



## mrslkc23

balen.girl said:


> My 10 years old speedy still smooth, I never baby the bag. It’s bitter to swallow, but yes I will keep speedy 20. I don’t want to return and later want it back and I have to chase and beg them to find one for me.
> View attachment 5240495
> 
> View attachment 5240496


Maybe you can call CS to wait list for one again but hold on to your current piece first? Ifby any chance it gets fulfilled before the return period is over, then u can choose to keep the new one and return the one with the wrinkled handles. Worth a shot.


----------



## balen.girl

mrslkc23 said:


> Maybe you can call CS to wait list for one again but hold on to your current piece first? Ifby any chance it gets fulfilled before the return period is over, then u can choose to keep the new one and return the one with the wrinkled handles. Worth a shot.


I have tried today, and they said the waitlist is closed due to very high demand on the black strap. I don’t want pink strap. CS also mentioned I have 30 days to think about it, if I am not happy they will take it back. I have decided to keep it.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

So since everyone is inspecting their bags so closely I figured I should too.
My handles are perfect, alignment is perfect, no red lining caught in stitching.  Everything looks beautiful but there is a nick or scratch in the piping.  I’m not sure if that’s a problem where it will crack and get worse if its not a big deal because with wear it might happen anyway?  I’m not even sure if you guys will be able to see it.


----------



## Alebeth

EpiFanatic said:


> Here are mine, the worse ones.
> View attachment 5240141
> View attachment 5240142
> 
> I honestly didn’t even notice this. I probably would not care. Return if you don’t like it. I think someone else would be ok with it. Good luck!


Thanks so much for your reply and for the photos! The wrinkles on your handle I would humbly consider to be minor and wouldn’t bother me. It is just that the wrinkles on my bag are so prominent. I guess I will just have to decide whether it is still ok for me. Thanks so much again!


----------



## Alebeth

bbkctpf said:


> That’s good your alignments r good! My zippers on both r a tad wonky.  The handles sit wonky too but I’m gonna guess it’s “normal”?
> 
> The red coming through I’ve seen on my other items like the Xmas animation.


I’m sorry about the wonky zippers. I heard that they may smooth out with use so I hope that will be the case for you. I hope the handle issue is not too noticeable.


----------



## Alebeth

clover4lv16 said:


> I would send your pics to LV customer svc and see what they say.  I think they should replace your bag for sure.


Thanks so much for your reply! I was thinking about doing the same thing but I am not hopeful. I appreciate your thoughts. Thanks again!


----------



## Alebeth

bbkctpf said:


> Glad u were able to get one!  Mine is the same. Wrinkling in the same areas. I plan to keep it.


I’m sorry about the wrinkling on your bag as well, but it is good to know that it does not bother you too much. May I ask if the wrinkling is as bad as on my bag? Thanks so much for your help and enjoy your bag!


----------



## Alebeth

balen.girl said:


> Ok, apparently.. this wrinkling things is consider normal in LV world. My handle also wrinkles, only 1 handle, the other one is smooth. And my other speedy all have smooth handle. I have tried to exchange at store and through CS, both saying if i am not happy then i can just return it. No exchange because no guarantee I can get another piece due to high demand. Honestly I have expected their comments, I know they can pass the bag to whoever on the list. So I have to accept it and just enjoy the bag.
> View attachment 5240174


My speedy 25 has wrinkling on the handle there as well. My understanding from reading posts elsewhere is that this is quite common. Can be on one handle or both. I had to exchange my speedy 25 twice for other reasons online, and all three bags had wrinkles handles like yours. Worse wrinkling actually.  The speedy 25 that I eventually settled for ( still some issues, but I accept them) has one wrinkled handle. I hope you will enjoy your new adorable bag!


----------



## Alebeth

balen.girl said:


> Ok, apparently.. this wrinkling things is consider normal in LV world. My handle also wrinkles, only 1 handle, the other one is smooth. And my other speedy all have smooth handle. I have tried to exchange at store and through CS, both saying if i am not happy then i can just return it. No exchange because no guarantee I can get another piece due to high demand. Honestly I have expected their comments, I know they can pass the bag to whoever on the list. So I have to accept it and just enjoy the bag.
> View attachment 5240174


Here is a photo of my speedy 25 handle if this helps


----------



## Alebeth

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I'd be disappointed to see that but I'd keep it; unless you plan to never use the bag it'll have some signs of wear eventually... My handles are crooked like someone else posted and I'm keeping mine. The leather seems too thick for the small bag so there are a few issues on some. imho.


Thanks so much for your reply and thoughts! I am so sorry about the crooked handle on your bag and hope it is not too noticeable. Good point in that all of our bags will eventually show some wear. I wondered if the size of the bag and handles had anything to do with it either but the width of the handles seems to be the same as on my speedy 25. In my humble opinion it seems like it has to do more with hit and miss, and that perhaps our idea of quality control and acceptability is different than LV. Nevertheless, it is such a cute bag and I really hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## DrTr

Good morning!  I have joined the 20 club. As usual the order process was a cluster, I ordered online last Thursday, and my bag stuck at submitted even with overnight shipping.  That is my biggest frustration with LV - they allow you to “purchase” a bag that likely didn’t exist and called it “inventory discrepancy” which is bs for “we sell bags we don’t have and then will never inform you until we cancel your order“. Inventory management systems have been around for many many years, so it has to be a strategy to get free loans from us. And it took me 20 minutes on the phone to cancel my order this am - they won’t let you cancel online. Ok, gripe over, I just hate the hideous ordering/admin system they use! It’s not rocket science and customer satisfaction would increase if they addressed these issues!

Good news though is a wonderful SA came through for me over the weekend and shipped me a perfect 20 with the pink strap!!! I don’t like the black strap as the “misalignment” of the lettering was a BUG not a feature for me  I know it’s not really misaligned but I don’t like the look. And pink is my second favorite color after purple so I got exactly the bag I wanted!!! Here is just an unboxed pic, and rather than a mod shot, I decided to show what fits in this little beauty - its amazing what she holds! I have an mpa, a cles, the zip pouch from my GO Felicie, two Hermes card holders, and oversized Chanel sunnies, and they fit in their case! And my keys fit too along with my iPhone 13 pro max. What a tiny clown car of a bag but as my first speedy and probably only I couldn’t be more thrilled! And congrats to all that got their bag


----------



## Alebeth

MeepMeep67 said:


> Animal hide (leather) is an inconsistant product. In addition, when the needle goes through the hide it causes stress; angles also cause wrinkles/ or pulls. This is all normal stuff and unavoidable.  We just have to decide what we can live with or not.
> 
> “Ring the bells that still can ring
> Forget your perfect offering
> There is a crack in everything
> That's how the light gets in.”
> ― Leonard Cohen


Hi! Thank you so much for your thoughts and I agree with your good points about leather. It seems to be the luck of the draw, and I have to decide what is ok with me. Talking with you all and the supportive comments have been really helpful. I am leaning towards just keeping it and thinking of the wrinkles as “character”. I will have more wrinkles than the bag in the near future anyway! Thanks so much again!


----------



## Alebeth

mrslkc23 said:


> Totally agree few issues here and there seems to be a norm nowadays! Leather wrinkling is acceptable for me as with use it will wrinkle anyway I suppose.
> 
> A few pages back I posted the black/beige order with a puckered canvas which I got a replacement for the next day. I am happy with the replacement and I will keep this.
> View attachment 5240282
> 
> 
> Yesterday though my pink order came (yes I ordered both!) and this time the misaligned/crooked handles is not something I would settle for. From side profile it seems one handle is shorter than the other. So it went back today and I opted to get a refund instead. Happy to just keep the beige then see if perhaps the pink strap can be ordered as a repair item at some point if I really want it or get the strap from aftermarket.
> 
> Here are photos of the bag that I returned.
> 
> View attachment 5240284
> View attachment 5240285
> View attachment 5240286


Thank you so much for your thoughts and reassurance. I am very glad that you were able to exchange your bag! That’s great! May I ask if it was done in store? I don’t have a LV near me so it would not be possible and unlikely they would have it in stock. I am also sorry the pink bag did not work out and hope you get the pink strap soon. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Alebeth

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So since everyone is inspecting their bags so closely I figured I should too.
> My handles are perfect, alignment is perfect, no red lining caught in stitching.  Everything looks beautiful but there is a nick or scratch in the piping.  I’m not sure if that’s a problem where it will crack and get worse if its not a big deal because with wear it might happen anyway?  I’m not even sure if you guys will be able to see it.


I am not an expert but that does not look like anything serious to me. Enjoy your bag!


----------



## Alebeth

DrTr said:


> Good morning!  I have joined the 20 club. As usual the order process was a cluster, I ordered online last Thursday, and my bag stuck at submitted even with overnight shipping.  That is my biggest frustration with LV - they allow you to “purchase” a bag that likely didn’t exist and called it “inventory discrepancy” which is bs for “we sell bags we don’t have and then will never inform you until we cancel your order“. Inventory management systems have been around for many many years, so it has to be a strategy to get free loans from us. And it took me 20 minutes on the phone to cancel my order this am - they won’t let you cancel online. Ok, gripe over, I just hate the hideous ordering/admin system they use! It’s not rocket science and customer satisfaction would increase if they addressed these issues!
> 
> Good news though is a wonderful SA came through for me over the weekend and shipped me a perfect 20 with the pink strap!!! I don’t like the black strap as the “misalignment” of the lettering was a BUG not a feature for me  I know it’s not really misaligned but I don’t like the look. And pink is my second favorite color after purple so I got exactly the bag I wanted!!! Here is just an unboxed pic, and rather than a mod shot, I decided to show what fits in this little beauty - its amazing what she holds! I have an mpa, a cles, the zip pouch from my GO Felicie, two Hermes card holders, and oversized Chanel sunnies, and they fit in their case! And my keys fit too along with my iPhone 13 pro max. What a tiny clown car of a bag but as my first speedy and probably only I couldn’t be more thrilled! And congrats to all that got their bag
> 
> View attachment 5240605
> View attachment 5240606


Congratulations! Glad you got a perfect bag! Enjoy!


----------



## TABLEROCKMASTIFF

ferriswheel16 said:


> Hi girls, do y'all have more information on this bag? It is stated to be made available in two colours for its shoulder strap - pink and brown. I am interested to know whether the strap is adjustable and also how the brown strap would look like.
> View attachment 5199568


Its beautiful the strap is not adjustable.


----------



## balen.girl

Alebeth said:


> Here is a photo of my speedy 25 handle if this helps


Thank you Alebeth. Yes, I have decided to keep my speedy 20. I hope I won’t regret my decision later on.


----------



## clover4lv16

Wrinkled pig skin leather is a natural variation and not a defect.  I don’t mind it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So since everyone is inspecting their bags so closely I figured I should too.
> My handles are perfect, alignment is perfect, no red lining caught in stitching.  Everything looks beautiful but there is a nick or scratch in the piping.  I’m not sure if that’s a problem where it will crack and get worse if its not a big deal because with wear it might happen anyway?  I’m not even sure if you guys will be able to see it.


Saw the same thing on mine.  It won't get worse if you don't go pick and peel at it.  Bummer but it's super minor and I for one would be able to live with it given how hard it is getting this bag.  You would need to decide for yourself.


----------



## EpiFanatic

clover4lv16 said:


> Wrinkled pig skin leather is a natural variation and not a defect.  I don’t mind it.


I think this is cowhide.  I agree wrinkling is not unusual.  It's animal skin.  Skin can wrinkle.


----------



## mandyglick

balen.girl said:


> Ok, apparently.. this wrinkling things is consider normal in LV world. My handle also wrinkles, only 1 handle, the other one is smooth. And my other speedy all have smooth handle. I have tried to exchange at store and through CS, both saying if i am not happy then i can just return it. No exchange because no guarantee I can get another piece due to high demand. Honestly I have expected their comments, I know they can pass the bag to whoever on the list. So I have to accept it and just enjoy the bag.
> View attachment 5240174


Mine is the exact same. Wrinkles only on one handle. It bothered me at first then I checked my speedy b 25 and it was the same. I have other speedy's that are flawless with no wrinkles at all. So it just happens to some I guess. Not worth returning for me. Espcially with such high demand I don't want to miss out on it.


----------



## mandyglick

clover4lv16 said:


> That’s funny I see a red stitch on mine.  I love love this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239848


I have red stitching on one side of my bag too. Seems this is pretty common..


----------



## BagLady14

I generally don't like bag organizers but I decided to get one for this bag just to keep the interior clean.  I didn't get red to match, just liked blue better.  Perfect fit though.  Zoomoni, speedy 20 size...


----------



## mandyglick

Took some fun pics to share with you guys. I love this bag and I love the strap but I don’t love them together lol. I love them mixed with other items from my collection. Please excuse messy room and outfit it was 11pm and I felt inspired.


----------



## Christine Tran

DrTr said:


> Good morning!  I have joined the 20 club. As usual the order process was a cluster, I ordered online last Thursday, and my bag stuck at submitted even with overnight shipping.  That is my biggest frustration with LV - they allow you to “purchase” a bag that likely didn’t exist and called it “inventory discrepancy” which is bs for “we sell bags we don’t have and then will never inform you until we cancel your order“. Inventory management systems have been around for many many years, so it has to be a strategy to get free loans from us. And it took me 20 minutes on the phone to cancel my order this am - they won’t let you cancel online. Ok, gripe over, I just hate the hideous ordering/admin system they use! It’s not rocket science and customer satisfaction would increase if they addressed these issues!
> 
> Good news though is a wonderful SA came through for me over the weekend and shipped me a perfect 20 with the pink strap!!! I don’t like the black strap as the “misalignment” of the lettering was a BUG not a feature for me  I know it’s not really misaligned but I don’t like the look. And pink is my second favorite color after purple so I got exactly the bag I wanted!!! Here is just an unboxed pic, and rather than a mod shot, I decided to show what fits in this little beauty - its amazing what she holds! I have an mpa, a cles, the zip pouch from my GO Felicie, two Hermes card holders, and oversized Chanel sunnies, and they fit in their case! And my keys fit too along with my iPhone 13 pro max. What a tiny clown car of a bag but as my first speedy and probably only I couldn’t be more thrilled! And congrats to all that got their bag
> 
> View attachment 5240605
> View attachment 5240606



It is actually aligned! I thought the same thing and someone send me a photo close up and its cus of the white part (page24/25 i believe)


----------



## mandyglick

Some more fun pics I wanted to share.


----------



## bigverne28

BagLady14 said:


> I generally don't like bag organizers but I decided to get one for this bag just to keep the interior clean.  I didn't get red to match, just liked blue better.  Perfect fit though.  Zoomoni, speedy 20 size...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240685


I like the pop of blue, but I could be biased with blue being my favourite colour . Great thing about Zoomoni inserts is they give you a little free pouch with your order, plus much cheaper and quicker shipping times than Samorga. Nothing against Samorga as I've bought from them too as they have a wider range of colours and you can customise some inserts.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Just wanted to share how historically significant I think this speedy 20 is.  I've been collecting since I officially started working, which is 30 years ago, and admiring since the 1970s since my mom got her first speedy, a classic 25 when the bandouliere did not exist.  From my observation, LV has never produced a clean, classic monogram in size 20.  I do remember the collab with LOL a few years back, but that had print.  I've never seen one that is the plain classic monogram.  If I am wrong, someone please correct me.  Even better is that there is no bandouliere leather straps on the sides, so it resembles the classic speedy.  I think LV has resisted this for a long time.  Look at all the other sizes out there - 25, 30, 35, 40, but no speedy 20.  It says to me that LV is conceding that the small bag is now worthy of being a classic bag.  I know LV has produced tons of small bags before, but all have been seasonal, around for some years and then gone.  Who knows if and when they will produce this again but I'm hoping they will.  For me, it's a big deal.  I've been waiting a long time. Congratulations to all those that were able to get their hands on this bag.  Enjoy.


----------



## Christine Tran

EpiFanatic said:


> Just wanted to share how historically significant I think this speedy 20 is.  I've been collecting since I officially started working, which is 30 years ago, and admiring since the 1970s since my mom got her first speedy, a classic 25 when the bandouliere did not exist.  From my observation, LV has never produced a clean, classic monogram in size 20.  I do remember the collab with LOL a few years back, but that had print.  I've never seen one that is the plain classic monogram.  If I am wrong, someone please correct me.  Even better is that there is no bandouliere leather straps on the sides, so it resembles the classic speedy.  I think LV has resisted this for a long time.  Look at all the other sizes out there - 25, 30, 35, 40, but no speedy 20.  It says to me that LV is conceding that the small bag is now worthy of being a classic bag.  I know LV has produced tons of small bags before, but all have been seasonal, around for some years and then gone.  Who knows if and when they will produce this again but I'm hoping they will.  For me, it's a big deal.  I've been waiting a long time. Congratulations to all those that were able to get their hands on this bag.  Enjoy.


YES I BEEN WAITING FOR THE size and there was never any! This is honestly amazing & im so happy to be able to have gotten my hands on one! The LOL collecting was still a speedy BB which is a little bigger than the 20 from comparison and the nano is so small i had to sell mine although it was a unicorn item. I got the multi colour nano so it was worth it.


----------



## scarlet555

BagLady14 said:


> I generally don't like bag organizers but I decided to get one for this bag just to keep the interior clean.  I didn't get red to match, just liked blue better.  Perfect fit though.  Zoomoni, speedy 20 size...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240685



thanks a lot for this!  so fun the color!


----------



## scarlet555

Christine Tran said:


> YES I BEEN WAITING FOR THE size and there was never any! This is honestly amazing & im so happy to be able to have gotten my hands on one! The LOL collecting was still a speedy BB which is a little bigger than the 20 from comparison and the nano is so small i had to sell mine although it was a unicorn item. I got the *multi colour nano* so it was worth it.



Show us now, I demand it LOL!  I have not seen this.... would love to see it when you have a min.

Regarding the wrinkles on the handles, my pink one has some too.  I will post pictures later. 

I am curious to see whose speedy 20 does NOT have wrinkles on the handles.  My other two speedys 35 and larger do no have wrinkles, but it is the world tour black handle monogram and the black ebene speedy 35 with red handles, the leather is different.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

EpiFanatic said:


> Just wanted to share how historically significant I think this speedy 20 is.  I've been collecting since I officially started working, which is 30 years ago, and admiring since the 1970s since my mom got her first speedy, a classic 25 when the bandouliere did not exist.  From my observation, LV has never produced a clean, classic monogram in size 20.  I do remember the collab with LOL a few years back, but that had print.  I've never seen one that is the plain classic monogram.  If I am wrong, someone please correct me.  Even better is that there is no bandouliere leather straps on the sides, so it resembles the classic speedy.  I think LV has resisted this for a long time.  Look at all the other sizes out there - 25, 30, 35, 40, but no speedy 20.  It says to me that LV is conceding that the small bag is now worthy of being a classic bag.  I know LV has produced tons of small bags before, but all have been seasonal, around for some years and then gone.  Who knows if and when they will produce this again but I'm hoping they will.  For me, it's a big deal.  I've been waiting a long time. Congratulations to all those that were able to get their hands on this bag.  Enjoy.



I love this!  It's such a nice way to look at it and celebrate this bag ....you may have helped me make my decision.  I got my first LV 20 years ago, it was an accessories pouchette, and I think my mom paid....$150.00 for it, which to her was outragious!  I have since sol


BagLady14 said:


> I generally don't like bag organizers but I decided to get one for this bag just to keep the interior clean.  I didn't get red to match, just liked blue better.  Perfect fit though.  Zoomoni, speedy 20 size...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240685


I absolutely love love love the blue!!!!!  You're inspired me!  So they do have a 20 size?  I thought they only had BB, which I assumed was what I needed to get.


----------



## DrTr

Christine Tran said:


> It is actually aligned! I thought the same thing and someone send me a photo close up and its cus of the white part (page24/25 i believe)


Oh I know it’s aligned - I just don’t like that it looks off and wonky unless you look very close. That bugs me no end!  Besides the pink is what I wanted anyway, it fits better with my colors and preferences. And I probably will use that strap on other bags as I don’t care for how short it is on the speedy as crossbody - us tall girls need adjustable!! I love my PM strap with the bag as crossbody and it looks perfect. But this little size speedy is perfect!  It will be my one and only speedy and I think LV did a great job with this size, and the zipper going around the corner makes it so much easier to get in and out of. So glad I could it. Hope everyone enjoys theirs!!


----------



## BagLady14

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I love this!  It's such a nice way to look at it and celebrate this bag ....you may have helped me make my decision.  I got my first LV 20 years ago, it was an accessories pouchette, and I think my mom paid....$150.00 for it, which to her was outragious!  I have since sol
> 
> I absolutely love love love the blue!!!!!  You're inspired me!  So they do have a 20 size?  I thought they only had BB, which I assumed was what I needed to get.


Yes, you're correct.  It's bb on my invoice.  Review said it fits 20.


----------



## DrTr

bigverne28 said:


> I like the pop of blue, but I could be biased with blue being my favourite colour . Great thing about Zoomoni inserts is they give you a little free pouch with your order, plus much cheaper and quicker shipping times than Samorga. Nothing against Samorga as I've bought from them too as they have a wider range of colours and you can customise some inserts.


Btw, I have a pink Samorga 1.2 insert for my Alma BB fornasetti, and that organizer is a perfect fit for my speedy 20!!! So if any of you already have an Alma BB organizer give it a try. Isn’t it nice when we already have what we need?! Loved not needing to buy one, as I buy only Samorga when I buy felt organizers and they take forever


----------



## bluebird03

DrTr said:


> Btw, I have a pink Samorga 1.2 insert for my Alma BB fornasetti, and that organizer is a perfect fit for my speedy 20!!! So if any of you already have an Alma BB organizer give it a try. Isn’t it nice when we already have what we need?! Loved not needing to buy one, as I buy only Samorga when I buy felt organizers and they take forever


Ooo, thanks for that info, am going to try it


----------



## toujours*chic

EpiFanatic said:


> Just wanted to share how historically significant I think this speedy 20 is.  I've been collecting since I officially started working, which is 30 years ago, and admiring since the 1970s since my mom got her first speedy, a classic 25 when the bandouliere did not exist.  From my observation, LV has never produced a clean, classic monogram in size 20.  I do remember the collab with LOL a few years back, but that had print.  I've never seen one that is the plain classic monogram.  If I am wrong, someone please correct me.  Even better is that there is no bandouliere leather straps on the sides, so it resembles the classic speedy.  I think LV has resisted this for a long time.  Look at all the other sizes out there - 25, 30, 35, 40, but no speedy 20.  It says to me that LV is conceding that the small bag is now worthy of being a classic bag.  I know LV has produced tons of small bags before, but all have been seasonal, around for some years and then gone.  Who knows if and when they will produce this again but I'm hoping they will.  For me, it's a big deal.  I've been waiting a long time. Congratulations to all those that were able to get their hands on this bag.  Enjoy.


Keeping mine for the very reasons you so beautifully put into words. 

Do I need this Speedy b20- heavens no! Do I love it still? Yes!


----------



## mangotwins

Guys, I am in love   just received mine, the black one, it’s made in US and was shipped from Texas.  There are wrinkling on both handles but don’t bother me (but want to mention it as it was a topic of discussion) everything else looks good.


----------



## BagLady14

EpiFanatic said:


> Just wanted to share how historically significant I think this speedy 20 is.  I've been collecting since I officially started working, which is 30 years ago, and admiring since the 1970s since my mom got her first speedy, a classic 25 when the bandouliere did not exist.  From my observation, LV has never produced a clean, classic monogram in size 20.  I do remember the collab with LOL a few years back, but that had print.  I've never seen one that is the plain classic monogram.  If I am wrong, someone please correct me.  Even better is that there is no bandouliere leather straps on the sides, so it resembles the classic speedy.  I think LV has resisted this for a long time.  Look at all the other sizes out there - 25, 30, 35, 40, but no speedy 20.  It says to me that LV is conceding that the small bag is now worthy of being a classic bag.  I know LV has produced tons of small bags before, but all have been seasonal, around for some years and then gone.  Who knows if and when they will produce this again but I'm hoping they will.  For me, it's a big deal.  I've been waiting a long time. Congratulations to all those that were able to get their hands on this bag.  Enjoy.



It IS a very big deal.  Back when the speedy 30 was the most popular size I would always choose the 25 but it was still too big.  When the Speedy Chain 20 came out in 2013 I loved the bag,
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 didn't like the chain handles.  That is the only one I can remember that was in monogram.


----------



## EpiFanatic

BagLady14 said:


> It IS a very big deal.  Back when the speedy 30 was the most popular size I would always choose the 25 but it was still too big.  When the Speedy Chain 20 came out in 2013 I loved the bag,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240864
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> didn't like the chain handles.  That is the only one I can remember that was in monogram.


I never saw that before.  Thanks for sharing. No piping on the sides.  An almost speedy but not quite.  I agree.  The chain throws it off, almost looks fake given the trend in chains now.  But thanks for sharing!  There should be a thread on all the speedys people have seen over the years, but that might be a huge thread.  LOL!

And yes, I agree.  I always felt the 25 was bigger than I needed, and that was when I was much younger.  Now it seems to fit everything I need with a little extra space for a sweater, gloves, scarf, etc.  The speedy 20 is great for essentials.  What's awesome is that these bags can fit so much but seldom ever look "stuffed" or bulging.  It reminds you that LV started out producing pieces for traveling, which requires it fit "stuff", be lightweight, sturdy and durable.  The speedy accomplishes all those things beautifully.  The style, material and look are not for everyone.  

To digress, I veered away into Chanel recently, and truly, the vibe is so different.  I ended up buying and keeping a mini rectangle in lambskin, but I tried a bunch of different styles.  The weight and chain strap of most bags killed me.  And the way I (just me, not every Chanel user clearly) felt I had to baby the bags was just excruciating.  I could NOT relax.  I throw my bags in the back seat.  I put them on the floor (provided not obviously filthy).  I wear them in the rain, even monogram with vachetta.  I don't properly stuff them every time I put it away, and the LVs have held up.  Yeah.  The speedy is designed to be used.  I hope you all will use your 20s with joy.


----------



## Christine Tran

scarlet555 said:


> Show us now, I demand it LOL!  I have not seen this.... would love to see it when you have a min.
> 
> Regarding the wrinkles on the handles, my pink one has some too.  I will post pictures later.
> 
> I am curious to see whose speedy 20 does NOT have wrinkles on the handles.  My other two speedys 35 and larger do no have wrinkles, but it is the world tour black handle monogram and the black ebene speedy 35 with red handles, the leather is different.


My multi colour nano??? My two unicorn


----------



## DrTr

mangotwins said:


> Guys, I am in love   just received mine, the black one, it’s made in US and was shipped from Texas.  There are wrinkling on both handles but don’t bother me (but want to mention it as it was a topic of discussion) everything else looks good.


Congrats! I’m in love too - one of my handles has small wrinkles on the inside, but doesn’t bother me a bit. Leather as a natural skin will work differently on different handles and bags, and so it just feels natural to me. My escale NF had slight wrinkles around the edging on top on the inside, and didn’t bother me there either. No one will ever notice!  I’m just thrilled to have this little beauty. FYI - for you taller people, the strap that came with this speedy almost makes a crossbody out of my PA with that extra length on the zipper. I likely will wear this strap only with other bags and the PM strap with my speedy.


----------



## scarlet555

Christine Tran said:


> My multi colour nano??? My two unicorn



Where the F!@k have I been... missing the good stuff!  Love it...


----------



## calipursegal

scarlet555 said:


> Where the F!@k have I been... missing the good stuff!  Love it...


LOL. It's actually the mini HL speedy aka speedy 15. They had it in black multicolor as well, AND as a special order in Damier Ebene! Here is pic for reference from fashionphile, made 21 years ago! I hope the speedy 20 will come in Damier one day. Finger crossed...



			https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-damier-ebene-mini-sac-hl-speedy-668951


----------



## Christine Tran

calipursegal said:


> LOL. It's actually the mini HL speedy aka speedy 15. They had it in black multicolor as well, AND as a special order in Damier Ebene! Here is pic for reference from fashionphile, made 21 years ago! I hope the speedy 20 will come in Damier one day. Finger crossed...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.fashionphile.com/p/louis-vuitton-damier-ebene-mini-sac-hl-speedy-668951


Yes its a mini HL hahaha call it nano so its easier hehe


----------



## calipursegal

Christine Tran said:


> Yes its a mini HL hahaha call it nano so its easier hehe



 I only the note the difference because they aren't the same size and the nano has the strap. I have the nano, mini HL and now the 20...all in monogram. We need some new prints for these small bags!


----------



## bluebird03

Christine Tran said:


> My multi colour nano??? My two unicorn


Really wish i had one...i wasnt into designer bags then and hope LV comes back with this.


----------



## Christine Tran

calipursegal said:


> I only the note the difference because they aren't the same size and the nano has the strap. I have the nano, mini HL and now the 20...all in monogram. We need some new prints for these small bags!


That is true! They are not the same size. Would love for LV to get more creative. Like jeffree star custom pink LV was amazinnnnnnn


----------



## balen.girl

mandyglick said:


> Mine is the exact same. Wrinkles only on one handle. It bothered me at first then I checked my speedy b 25 and it was the same. I have other speedy's that are flawless with no wrinkles at all. So it just happens to some I guess. Not worth returning for me. Espcially with such high demand I don't want to miss out on it.


I know wrinkles is not defect, but I think it depends on individual to accept it or not. Since all my LV is smooth, this will be the first bag which is not flawless in my eyes. But anyway, I have decided to keep it.


----------



## balen.girl

EpiFanatic said:


> I never saw that before.  Thanks for sharing. No piping on the sides.  An almost speedy but not quite.  I agree.  The chain throws it off, almost looks fake given the trend in chains now.  But thanks for sharing!  There should be a thread on all the speedys people have seen over the years, but that might be a huge thread.  LOL!
> 
> And yes, I agree.  I always felt the 25 was bigger than I needed, and that was when I was much younger.  Now it seems to fit everything I need with a little extra space for a sweater, gloves, scarf, etc.  The speedy 20 is great for essentials.  What's awesome is that these bags can fit so much but seldom ever look "stuffed" or bulging.  It reminds you that LV started out producing pieces for traveling, which requires it fit "stuff", be lightweight, sturdy and durable.  The speedy accomplishes all those things beautifully.  The style, material and look are not for everyone.
> 
> To digress, I veered away into Chanel recently, and truly, the vibe is so different.  I ended up buying and keeping a mini rectangle in lambskin, but I tried a bunch of different styles.  The weight and chain strap of most bags killed me.  And the way I (just me, not every Chanel user clearly) felt I had to baby the bags was just excruciating.  I could NOT relax.  I throw my bags in the back seat.  I put them on the floor (provided not obviously filthy).  I wear them in the rain, even monogram with vachetta.  I don't properly stuff them every time I put it away, and the LVs have held up.  Yeah.  The speedy is designed to be used.  I hope you all will use your 20s with joy.


High 5..! I am owning few Chanel too and I can’t relax even it’s caviar considering the price now. So I am back using my LV and let my Chanel sitting pretty in my closet. Here is their action picture.


----------



## EpiFanatic

My noir handles. One wrinkly and the other barely.  Again didn’t notice till you guys mentioned it. Yeah. It’s fine with me. My eyesight is deteriorating anyway. And the handles show a little glue coming out which I easily rub off when I see it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

balen.girl said:


> High 5..! I am owning few Chanel too and I can’t relax even it’s caviar considering the price now. So I am back using my LV and let my Chanel sitting pretty in my closet. Here is their action picture.
> View attachment 5241082


I’m so with you. The storage issues are huge. You have to set them upright, on the side, hanging, upside down so as not to diminish the puffiness.  You have to store with the felt to prevent denting of the leather due to the chain on the classic flaps. You don’t want to scratch the inner leather lining. I’m completely exhausted and I’m not even using the bag. Have mercy!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Love this strap with my noir. These speedies are so fun and giving me life now.


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

EpiFanatic said:


> Just wanted to share how historically significant I think this speedy 20 is.  I've been collecting since I officially started working, which is 30 years ago, and admiring since the 1970s since my mom got her first speedy, a classic 25 when the bandouliere did not exist.  From my observation, LV has never produced a clean, classic monogram in size 20.  I do remember the collab with LOL a few years back, but that had print.  I've never seen one that is the plain classic monogram.  If I am wrong, someone please correct me.  Even better is that there is no bandouliere leather straps on the sides, so it resembles the classic speedy.  I think LV has resisted this for a long time.  Look at all the other sizes out there - 25, 30, 35, 40, but no speedy 20.  It says to me that LV is conceding that the small bag is now worthy of being a classic bag.  I know LV has produced tons of small bags before, but all have been seasonal, around for some years and then gone.  Who knows if and when they will produce this again but I'm hoping they will.  For me, it's a big deal.  I've been waiting a long time. Congratulations to all those that were able to get their hands on this bag.  Enjoy.


This speedy is such a classic! I know LV released a special edition Speedy 18 for Japan’s store 10th anniversary in 1988. I seriously considered buying one and redoing the vachetta until I heard this 20 was coming out. Those Japanese editions are soooo hard to come by, expensive and then need a make over anyway. I’m glad I held out in the hope that LV would do a plain, small (but not nano!) speedy.


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

Here’s a link to said speedy 18 (Facebook seller)


----------



## EpiFanatic

IloveplantsandLV said:


> Here’s a link to said speedy 18 (Facebook seller)



Wow, that is teeny!!  Dare I say it looks smaller than 18.  Might be fun to buy it just to have it.  But I don't see myself using that ever.


----------



## EpiFanatic

mandyglick said:


> Took some fun pics to share with you guys. I love this bag and I love the strap but I don’t love them together lol. I love them mixed with other items from my collection. Please excuse messy room and outfit it was 11pm and I felt inspired.


It's gorgeous with the damier azure.


----------



## MeepMeep67

DrTr said:


> Good morning!  I have joined the 20 club. As usual the order process was a cluster, I ordered online last Thursday, and my bag stuck at submitted even with overnight shipping.  That is my biggest frustration with LV - they allow you to “purchase” a bag that likely didn’t exist and called it “inventory discrepancy” which is bs for “we sell bags we don’t have and then will never inform you until we cancel your order“. Inventory management systems have been around for many many years, so it has to be a strategy to get free loans from us. And it took me 20 minutes on the phone to cancel my order this am - they won’t let you cancel online. Ok, gripe over, I just hate the hideous ordering/admin system they use! It’s not rocket science and customer satisfaction would increase if they addressed these issues!
> 
> Good news though is a wonderful SA came through for me over the weekend and shipped me a perfect 20 with the pink strap!!! I don’t like the black strap as the “misalignment” of the lettering was a BUG not a feature for me  I know it’s not really misaligned but I don’t like the look. And pink is my second favorite color after purple so I got exactly the bag I wanted!!! Here is just an unboxed pic, and rather than a mod shot, I decided to show what fits in this little beauty - its amazing what she holds! I have an mpa, a cles, the zip pouch from my GO Felicie, two Hermes card holders, and oversized Chanel sunnies, and they fit in their case! And my keys fit too along with my iPhone 13 pro max. What a tiny clown car of a bag but as my first speedy and probably only I couldn’t be more thrilled! And congrats to all that got their bag
> 
> View attachment 5240605
> View attachment 5240606


Thank you for posting this!!! (and we are bag twins with the GO Felicie)


mandyglick said:


> Took some fun pics to share with you guys. I love this bag and I love the strap but I don’t love them together lol. I love them mixed with other items from my collection. Please excuse messy room and outfit it was 11pm and I felt inspired.


 I love seeing all the bags and straps, thank you for doing this!


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow, that is teeny!!  Dare I say it looks smaller than 18.  Might be fun to buy it just to have it.  But I don't see myself using that ever.


It does look small. I think there’s some photos compared with a nano and an HL on her Facebook (in a sales post) if anyone could be bothered looking.
I’m super glad I was able to get the 20. Shiny, brand new and a nice size. It’s a YAY from me!


----------



## calipursegal

Christine Tran said:


> That is true! They are not the same size. Would love for LV to get more creative. Like jeffree star custom pink LV was amazinnnnnnn


Yeah pretty crazy they did those custom for him. Oh I forgot these are coming out in pink and blue. Looks like the mini hl size in denim with a strap! There is a blue one too that will have blue handles. The pink is a bit washed out for me. I can’t wait to see a closer pic of the blue.


----------



## Bumbles

calipursegal said:


> Yeah pretty crazy they did those custom for him. Oh I forgot these are coming out in pink and blue. Looks like the mini hl size in denim with a strap! There is a blue one too that will have blue handles. The pink is a bit washed out for me. I can’t wait to see a closer pic of the blue.
> View attachment 5241203
> 
> View attachment 5241204


You going to buy this one? Or anyone buying this one?


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> You going to buy this one? Or anyone buying this one?


Not me..


----------



## snibor

Bumbles said:


> You going to buy this one? Or anyone buying this one?


Cute but I think too small for me. Plus I think I have enough pink and blue bags already (notice how I qualified with “I think”. Lol!).


----------



## Bumbles

snibor said:


> Cute but I think too small for me. Plus I think I have enough pink and blue bags already (notice how I qualified with “I think”. Lol!).


Yes, love it. For now it’s I think I have enough, and then when it launches and it’s super cute then all that goes out the window. The same way I wasn’t interested in the speedy 20 as the strap was too thick and not adjustable. Now I love the bag and on the waitlist. Arriving late to the party again hehe


----------



## snibor

Bumbles said:


> Yes, love it. For now it’s I think I have enough, and then when it launches and it’s super cute then all that goes out the window. The same way I wasn’t interested in the speedy 20 as the strap was too thick and not adjustable. Now I love the bag and on the waitlist. Arriving late to the party again hehe


Oh you ordered the 20!  Nice!  Mine supposed to arrive today. As others mentioned, I’m hoping they keep the 20 as permanent and maybe do some additional pieces in this size.


----------



## Bumbles

snibor said:


> Oh you ordered the 20!  Nice!  Mine supposed to arrive today. As others mentioned, I’m hoping they keep the 20 as permanent and maybe do some additional pieces in this size.


I’m on the waitlist but I made up my mind after launch date so at the end of the waitlist. And CS said the waitlist is now full as well. So not confident I will be able to get one. Did you get black? I’m looking forward to your reveal. Hopefully it arrives soon


----------



## snibor

Bumbles said:


> I’m on the waitlist but I made up my mind after launch date so at the end of the waitlist. And CS said the waitlist is now full as well. So not confident I will be able to get one. Did you get black? I’m looking forward to your reveal. Hopefully it arrives soon


I ordered black.   Did you also order black?  I think there’s a good chance you’ll get it. Plus this may become permanent.


----------



## Bumbles

snibor said:


> I ordered black.   Did you also order black?  I think there’s a good chance you’ll get it. Plus this may become permanent.


Yes same.  I feel it’s more neutral and classic of a colour and also can be worn for years to come. Here’s hoping I manage to get one. Well wait and see.


----------



## nannch

Any chance that this bag will become permanent?

My CA said it’s seasonal, but I have little hope 

I have been thinking of getting Pochette Felicie for a while because I don’t really have evening bag. My credit card wouldn’t be able to handle 2 purchases in short time


----------



## Seaquin

Bumbles said:


> You going to buy this one? Or anyone buying this one?



I personally think the pink denim with white monogram will be a nightmare to care for. It won't hold its value simply because it's won't last to look new no matter how rare it was.


----------



## imetazoa

This speedy was shared by FoxyLV as the Spring 22 Capsule collection. Does it mean another 20/HL version will be release that looks more like this pic? More classic speedy design (zippers don’t extend, tabs on end with lock loop) with vachetta strap.


----------



## scarlet555

mandyglick said:


> Some more fun pics I wanted to share.



It's taking me some times to like this thick/kinda short strap, but I do like the strap with the speedy.  In general I like thin straps, like the neverfull, love the neverfull and thin strap.  Think I would like a GM neverfull in the future.  I would like this strap more had it been *adjustable!*


----------



## JuliannaFox

I ordered mine from the website when there were 2 pcs available. But LV cancelled my order. Allegedly Out of stock. I think my order was just given to someone else :удивлен:


----------



## fiery_rose

JuliannaFox said:


> I ordered mine from the website when there were 2 pcs available. But LV cancelled my order. Allegedly Out of stock. I think my order was just given to someone else :удивлен:


Oh, no!! Very disappointing to hear your order got canceled. Hope there will be more availability soon.


----------



## DrTr

scarlet555 said:


> It's taking me some times to like this thick/kinda short strap, but I do like the strap with the speedy.  In general I like thin straps, like the neverfull, love the neverfull and thin strap.  Think I would like a GM neverfull in the future.  I would like this strap more had it been *adjustable!*


Truth! Only some people fit the exact strap dimension on this little cutie. Whether we are taller, shorter, thinner or more curvy typically means a non adjustable just won’t work. I’m with you - I like the thin PM strap so I will probably wear that the most with this bag and use this one with other pochettes.


----------



## calipursegal

Bumbles said:


> You going to buy this one? Or anyone buying this one?


I am definitely interested in the blue! I have enough pink and I think the blue will show less wear over time. 

I really like my mini HL for essentials. Everyone says it's so small, but it holds waaay more than the Chanel WOC. I have an iphone mini, so I have no problems fitting it in. I always make sure I have a phone small enough to fit in my mini bags!


----------



## clover4lv16

EpiFanatic said:


> I never saw that before.  Thanks for sharing. No piping on the sides.  An almost speedy but not quite.  I agree.  The chain throws it off, almost looks fake given the trend in chains now.  But thanks for sharing!  There should be a thread on all the speedys people have seen over the years, but that might be a huge thread.  LOL!
> 
> And yes, I agree.  I always felt the 25 was bigger than I needed, and that was when I was much younger.  Now it seems to fit everything I need with a little extra space for a sweater, gloves, scarf, etc.  The speedy 20 is great for essentials.  What's awesome is that these bags can fit so much but seldom ever look "stuffed" or bulging.  It reminds you that LV started out producing pieces for traveling, which requires it fit "stuff", be lightweight, sturdy and durable.  The speedy accomplishes all those things beautifully.  The style, material and look are not for everyone.
> 
> To digress, I veered away into Chanel recently, and truly, the vibe is so different.  I ended up buying and keeping a mini rectangle in lambskin, but I tried a bunch of different styles.  The weight and chain strap of most bags killed me.  And the way I (just me, not every Chanel user clearly) felt I had to baby the bags was just excruciating.  I could NOT relax.  I throw my bags in the back seat.  I put them on the floor (provided not obviously filthy).  I wear them in the rain, even monogram with vachetta.  I don't properly stuff them every time I put it away, and the LVs have held up.  Yeah.  The speedy is designed to be used.  I hope you all will use your 20s with joy.


i never went for Chanel always loyal to LV Canvas monogram.  I wouldn’t buy a Chanel if it was the price of coach. But that’s me!


----------



## MCBadian07

clover4lv16 said:


> i never went for Chanel always loyal to LV Canvas monogram.  I wouldn’t buy a Chanel if it was the price of coach. But that’s me!


 unfortunately Chanel thinks they can price like Hermes and LV can price like Chanel.


----------



## DrTr

MCBadian07 said:


> unfortunately Chanel thinks they can price like Hermes and LV can price like Chanel.


No kidding! $10k for a CHANEL bag?! No way, the quality now is really dicey, and after looking at and feeling the inside of different Chanel bags they just felt scratchy and cheap to me. The lambskin bags are lovely leather on the outside, but require too much babying and no way are they worth the money. And LV is creeping into the 5-7k range for their leather, and it isn’t worth it either imho. I still like LV canvas for all the daily activities that mean I can grab and go and not worry about having to be precious with a bag. Of course at 2k a pop for even the smallest canvas they are at a ridiculous price point too.

Of course who is it that buys some of these bags? Me. If I don’t like it I can keep my wallet shut but we all have our limits and we all need and use bags differently. I just think the prices of many of these bags are obscene, but hey, luxury isn’t “a necessity” thankfully I have a choice whether to buy or not. And buy I do though I’m down to H for sumptuous quality leather bags and LV for canvas and that suits me just fine. So back to topic - I do adore this little speedy 20 and my two canvas keepall xs bags. still loving everyone’s pics!!


----------



## snibor

It’s here!  It’s perfect!!  It’s made in France!   Shipped from New Jersey.  I can wear it crossbody although maybe a tad too short but doable. I have the mono adjustable strap on order.


----------



## snibor

One more shot with the trifecta. Speedy B 25 in DE, Speedy 20 mono, Speedy 25 Azur (purchased before the bandouliere existed)


----------



## Celinechu20

snibor said:


> It’s here!  It’s perfect!!  It’s made in France!   Shipped from New Jersey.  I can wear it crossbody although maybe a tad too short but doable. I have the mono adjustable strap on order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241730
> View attachment 5241731


Congrats! Mine still on the way


----------



## Celinechu20

snibor said:


> One more shot with the trifecta. Speedy B 25 in DE, Speedy 20 mono, Speedy 25 Azur (purchased before the bandouliere existed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241744


Do you think the LV print is a little faded? Or is it just the light


----------



## MCBadian07

snibor said:


> One more shot with the trifecta. Speedy B 25 in DE, Speedy 20 mono, Speedy 25 Azur (purchased before the bandouliere existed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241744


Love this collection !


----------



## snibor

Celinechu20 said:


> Do you think the LV print is a little faded? Or is it just the light


Just the light.


----------



## Celinechu20

snibor said:


> Just the light.


It's great to have a perfect one! And it's made in France!! Mine also shipped from NJ and should arrive on Monday, and I really hope there's nothing wrong with it.... Otherwise I will be super disappointed ... Fingers crossed


----------



## snibor

Celinechu20 said:


> It's great to have a perfect one! And it's made in France!! Mine also shipped from NJ and should arrive on Monday, and I really hope there's nothing wrong with it.... Otherwise I will be super disappointed ... Fingers crossed


I’m sure it will be fine.  In all my years of purchases I had one issue with a wallet and they deemed it defective and gave me a credit.  Exciting that yours is coming Monday!


----------



## Bumbles

snibor said:


> It’s here!  It’s perfect!!  It’s made in France!   Shipped from New Jersey.  I can wear it crossbody although maybe a tad too short but doable. I have the mono adjustable strap on order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241730
> View attachment 5241731


Yay!!     And made in France and perfect too?! You hit the jackpot. I’m so happy for you. All the talk abt wrinkled handles and it kind of being normal has put me off a little to be honest. Feel disappointed. But after hearing abt your being perfect it gives me hope and am excited to see more reveals and hopefully manage to get one myself. Yours does look perfect and oh so pretty in the pic! Love it! So glad it finally came for you. You can start rocking it now!! Post us some mod shots when you have time.


----------



## fiery_rose

Just got an email from UPS stating my package will be delivered tomorrow!! Most likely MIU since it's shipping from Ontario, CA but I don't really care as long as the quality is good


----------



## snibor

Bumbles said:


> Yay!!     And made in France and perfect too?! You hit the jackpot. I’m so happy for you. All the talk abt wrinkled handles and it kind of being normal has put me off a little to be honest. Feel disappointed. But after hearing abt your being perfect it gives me hope and am excited to see more reveals and hopefully manage to get one myself. Yours does look perfect and oh so pretty in the pic! Love it! So glad it finally came for you. You can start rocking it now!! Post us some mod shots when you have time.


Thank you so much!  I’m hoping my mono strap comes soon.  I have some other straps I could use but I think the mono will look best.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Celinechu20 said:


> Do you think the LV print is a little faded? Or is it just the light


No I think that’s just the lighting.


----------



## EpiFanatic

snibor said:


> It’s here!  It’s perfect!!  It’s made in France!   Shipped from New Jersey.  I can wear it crossbody although maybe a tad too short but doable. I have the mono adjustable strap on order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241730
> View attachment 5241731


Congratulations!!  I’m so happy for you. MIF too. Everything worked out for the best. Enjoy and can’t wait to see you wear it with your new strap.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

snibor said:


> It’s here!  It’s perfect!!  It’s made in France!   Shipped from New Jersey.  I can wear it crossbody although maybe a tad too short but doable. I have the mono adjustable strap on order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241730
> View attachment 5241731


Congrats, it’s beautiful!!


----------



## Bumbles

fiery_rose said:


> Just got an email from UPS stating my package will be delivered tomorrow!! Most likely MIU since it's shipping from Ontario, CA but I don't really care as long as the quality is good


That’s great. Wasn’t so long after all


----------



## fiery_rose

Bumbles said:


> That’s great. Wasn’t so long after all


TBH, I'm quite shocked that I only had to wait 2 weeks, considering I pre-ordered so close to the release date. I hope everyone who hasn't gotten theirs yet will get it soon!


----------



## EpiFanatic

The babies together.


----------



## EpiFanatic

One more true in action.


----------



## Aliluvlv

snibor said:


> One more shot with the trifecta. Speedy B 25 in DE, Speedy 20 mono, Speedy 25 Azur (purchased before the bandouliere existed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241744


Congratulations snibor what a great addition to your speedy collection! She's adorable!


----------



## dmcleung

My fuschia came!!  However, the handles on one side are slightly crooked.  Wondering if I should return but afraid they won’t be able to replace.  Made in USA, handles are otherwise ok…slight wrinkling under handle that I can feel but barely visible.  Keep or return?


----------



## snibor

dmcleung said:


> My fuschia came!!  However, the handles on one side are slightly crooked.  Wondering if I should return but afraid they won’t be able to replace.  Made in USA, handles are otherwise ok…slight wrinkling under handle that I can feel but barely visible.  Keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 5241942


If it were me I’d keep it cauz it’s such a hard bag to get with a long waitlist.  But I also think it’s your bag and you need to be happy with it.  Only you know whether it’s a dealbreaker.


----------



## IloveplantsandLV

dmcleung said:


> My fuschia came!!  However, the handles on one side are slightly crooked.  Wondering if I should return but afraid they won’t be able to replace.  Made in USA, handles are otherwise ok…slight wrinkling under handle that I can feel but barely visible.  Keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 5241942


I’d also keep! It wouldn’t bother me at all but ultimately it’s you that has to be ok with it!


----------



## MeepMeep67

snibor said:


> It’s here!  It’s perfect!!  It’s made in France!   Shipped from New Jersey.  I can wear it crossbody although maybe a tad too short but doable. I have the mono adjustable strap on order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241730
> View attachment 5241731


 YAY! PERFECT  


EpiFanatic said:


> The babies together.
> View attachment 5241895


I love the Babies


EpiFanatic said:


> One more true in action.


I love the action shot


----------



## balen.girl

snibor said:


> One more shot with the trifecta. Speedy B 25 in DE, Speedy 20 mono, Speedy 25 Azur (purchased before the bandouliere existed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241744


Lovely speedy family. Congratulations and enjoy your new bag Snibor.


----------



## mrslkc23

snibor said:


> It’s here!  It’s perfect!!  It’s made in France!   Shipped from New Jersey.  I can wear it crossbody although maybe a tad too short but doable. I have the mono adjustable strap on order.



Looks perfect indeed! Congratulations @snibor enjoy using it in good health


----------



## scarlet555

dmcleung said:


> My fuschia came!!  However, the handles on one side are slightly crooked.  Wondering if I should return but afraid they won’t be able to replace.  Made in USA, handles are otherwise ok…slight wrinkling under handle that I can feel but barely visible.  Keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 5241942


How does it look if you zip it up?


----------



## EpiFanatic

dmcleung said:


> My fuschia came!!  However, the handles on one side are slightly crooked.  Wondering if I should return but afraid they won’t be able to replace.  Made in USA, handles are otherwise ok…slight wrinkling under handle that I can feel but barely visible.  Keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 5241942


I think it looks fine.  It’s not perfect but they seldom are. These are hand assembled so it will not be exact. But if you can’t live with it, return it. I am sure they will not give you any problems at the store.


----------



## dmcleung

scarlet555 said:


> How does it look if you zip it up?


Unfortunately doesn’t help.  I think the gold fastener and cachet’s was put on at a slight angle.


----------



## DrTr

dmcleung said:


> My fuschia came!!  However, the handles on one side are slightly crooked.  Wondering if I should return but afraid they won’t be able to replace.  Made in USA, handles are otherwise ok…slight wrinkling under handle that I can feel but barely visible.  Keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 5241942


I can’t really tell anything is crooked. The hard part about really limited bags is there is almost no way to return and get a new one. It wouldn’t bother me (especially if what bugs you is only on one side) but only you can know what you can live with. Sorry it wasn’t exactly as you hoped.


----------



## calipursegal

dmcleung said:


> My fuschia came!!  However, the handles on one side are slightly crooked.  Wondering if I should return but afraid they won’t be able to replace.  Made in USA, handles are otherwise ok…slight wrinkling under handle that I can feel but barely visible.  Keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 5241942


My bag was crooked like that and had scratches on the leather. I decided to return and I’m ok if I can’t get a replacement. If you want to keep the bag, take it to the store, show them the issue and see if they will replace the handle for free. You’d have to wait for it to come back from repairs, but this way you’d be sure to have the bag.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I inspected my bag a little better and my handles were crooked too, it seems to be an issue with this one, I've seen a lot of people say that.  Well if anyone is looking for one, check the website, I ended up sending mine back.  The size is cute, but it's not something I would consider a good size for me personally.....and I would be using it as a shoulder bag and the strap just kept slipping off for me....so I figured better to return and someone else that will enjoy it will get it.
I really liked this bag in theory, it just didn't work for me the way I wished it would.  But I'm enjoying everyone else's!  Hoping I can find something that suits me.


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I inspected my bag a little better and my handles were crooked too, it seems to be an issue with this one, I've seen a lot of people say that.  Well if anyone is looking for one, check the website, I ended up sending mine back.  The size is cute, but it's not something I would consider a good size for me personally.....and I would be using it as a shoulder bag and the strap just kept slipping off for me....so I figured better to return and someone else that will enjoy it will get it.
> I really liked this bag in theory, it just didn't work for me the way I wished it would.  But I'm enjoying everyone else's!  Hoping I can find something that suits me.


So sorry it didn’t work for you.  We all have different needs and desires.  This bag is a winner for me and I’m thrilled, and I hope you find something else that makes your heart sing!  Im sure you will.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

dmcleung said:


> My fuschia came!!  However, the handles on one side are slightly crooked.  Wondering if I should return but afraid they won’t be able to replace.  Made in USA, handles are otherwise ok…slight wrinkling under handle that I can feel but barely visible.  Keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 5241942


One of my handles was crooked but I kept it. It's not *that* bad for me to live with and a lot of people seem to be having this issue.


----------



## Yokies

I was thinking the same with my speedy. The handle was slightly crooked but I figured it wasn’t that bad that I will keep it as well.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I just wanna share something about the handles. These are made by people. They won’t be exactly the same. Check out my two handles. You can see the pics are of both sides as one side shows the upside down monogram. The two handles aren’t even the same size, let alone even. One is wider and the other one is smaller. For me it doesn’t make it any less beautiful. I actually want signs that someone hand made these. I don’t mean they didn’t use a sewing machine cause I’m sure they did. But people put these together. So anyway these are “imperfections” on my bag. Luckily LV has a generous return policy.


----------



## Lovesushiii

Hi!! It has been so nice seeing everyone’s unboxing speedy 20!! I pre ordered mid October and finally received mine today, and unfortunately came disappointed.. there was quite a few knicks and scratches on the handles ( I may have been able to look past the minor ones) but it was the big one on the top of one handle that I cannot live with .. I’m so sad !   with hearing it’s sold out (black strap) I don’t think I’ll be able to get an exchange unfortunately


----------



## ashtrayheart

I ordered the black one on 10/26 and my order status is still pending product availability. I called customer service and they told me the bag is basically sold out and there will be no guarantee that I will receive it. When asked about how long I should wait, they told me it can be days or up to 3 months before it's shipped out. I'm getting a little impatient here but I will give it another month.


----------



## MCBadian07

Gphammy said:


> Hi!! It has been so nice seeing everyone’s unboxing speedy 20!! I pre ordered mid October and finally received mine today, and unfortunately came disappointed.. there was quite a few knicks and scratches on the handles ( I may have been able to look past the minor ones) but it was the big one on the top of one handle that I cannot live with .. I’m so sad !   with hearing it’s sold out (black strap) I don’t think I’ll be able to get an exchange unfortunately


Before returning it for exchange, bring it to your local LV or contact Client Services for repair on those handles. I think it would be a better route if there is no guarantee that an exchange for the same product is available.


----------



## Lovesushiii

MCBadian07 said:


> Before returning it for exchange, bring it to your local LV or contact Client Services for repair on those handles. I think it would be a better route if there is no guarantee that an exchange for the same product is available.



thank you for the advice ! I’ll try doing that and see what they say!


----------



## fiery_rose

I was soooooo excited to get my Speedy 20 today -- until I opened it up and saw this ... 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Now I have to spend the next 30 days to try and get a new one or send it off for a repair ... To say I'm disappointed is putting it mildly


----------



## EpiFanatic

MCBadian07 said:


> Before returning it for exchange, bring it to your local LV or contact Client Services for repair on those handles. I think it would be a better route if there is no guarantee that an exchange for the same product is available.


Excellent idea.  If you love the bag, and if no replacement is readily available, I would ask for a handle replacement.  Be ready to wait a long time because my SA suggested I wait to do a repair since they are slow now.  But if they will do a repair for you for free, I would go for it.  But in all honesty, over time, as your handle patinas you won't be able to see it.  But do what makes you happy.


----------



## EpiFanatic

fiery_rose said:


> I was soooooo excited to get my Speedy 20 today -- until I opened it up and saw this ...
> View attachment 5242383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to spend the next 30 days to try and get a new one or send it off for a repair ... To say I'm disappointed is putting it mildly


I bet there is a good chance you could get a repair too.  Good luck!!


----------



## clover4lv16

fiery_rose said:


> I was soooooo excited to get my Speedy 20 today -- until I opened it up and saw this ...
> View attachment 5242383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to spend the next 30 days to try and get a new one or send it off for a repair ... To say I'm disappointed is putting it mildly


Oh know that’s terrible. Is that blood?  It looks as though those getting bags now are getting returned bags.  What are you going to do? Maybe just get a new handle if you can’t get a replacement. I’m so sorry!


----------



## clover4lv16

No sorry it’s the red dye!


----------



## fiery_rose

clover4lv16 said:


> Oh know that’s terrible. Is that blood?  It looks as though those getting bags now are getting returned bags.  What are you going to do? Maybe just get a new handle if you can’t get a replacement. I’m so sorry!


 I sure hope it's not blood, although that was my initial reaction. My husband also thought the same thing. Upon closer inspection, I think it's the glazing.


----------



## fiery_rose

clover4lv16 said:


> No sorry it’s the red dye!


Yep, I think so too


----------



## calipursegal

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I inspected my bag a little better and my handles were crooked too, it seems to be an issue with this one, I've seen a lot of people say that.  Well if anyone is looking for one, check the website, I ended up sending mine back.  The size is cute, but it's not something I would consider a good size for me personally.....and I would be using it as a shoulder bag and the strap just kept slipping off for me....so I figured better to return and someone else that will enjoy it will get it.
> I really liked this bag in theory, it just didn't work for me the way I wished it would.  But I'm enjoying everyone else's!  Hoping I can find something that suits me.


I sent mine back too. I am not picky at all and my handle was very crooked and since I planned to wear it handheld, it would look weird. It also had scratches on the vachetta. I would have gotten the handle replaced, but I live far from a store now and having to drop off a new bag and wait 2 months for a repair didn't excite me. I have 5 speedies already so I'm ok. I'll bet they will release more speedy 20s given the popularity of this bag.


----------



## fiery_rose

EpiFanatic said:


> I bet there is a good chance you could get a repair too.  Good luck!!


Thank you. I'm going to try to get a new one first and send it off for repair as a last resort.


----------



## Lovesushiii

EpiFanatic said:


> Excellent idea.  If you love the bag, and if no replacement is readily available, I would ask for a handle replacement.  Be ready to wait a long time because my SA suggested I wait to do a repair since they are slow now.  But if they will do a repair for you for free, I would go for it.  But in all honesty, over time, as your handle patinas you won't be able to see it.  But do what makes you happy.



yes that’s the only thing is the long waiting time to get it repaired .. I’m not sure if my phone camera is not capturing the knicks clearly but i feel it is deeper in person… but will definitely contact Lv and see what they say!


----------



## MikaelaN

fiery_rose said:


> I was soooooo excited to get my Speedy 20 today -- until I opened it up and saw this ...
> View attachment 5242383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to spend the next 30 days to try and get a new one or send it off for a repair ... To say I'm disappointed is putting it mildly





Gphammy said:


> yes that’s the only thing is the long waiting time to get it repaired .. I’m not sure if my phone camera is not capturing the knicks clearly but i feel it is deeper in person… but will definitely contact Lv and see what they say!



Wow these imperfections are unacceptable!


----------



## AmalieLotte92

clover4lv16 said:


> It looks as though those getting bags now are getting returned bags.



I'm beginning to think that's the case. For anyone who did a pre-order during the week 1 or 2 in October - or back in September - are you seeing major defects?? (I don't consider slight wrinkles in the handles to be major, since it's a natural hide)

There is a very, VERY small misalignment with one of my handles (the hardware and attachments are lined up perfectly, and you have to literally take a ruler out to catch how "crooked" it is). If I gently bend/reshape the handle, it looks fine. I think will time and regular use, it will fix itself. Do Speedy handles soften with age?

Oh, and the red glazing splatter on the handle??! That's incredibly sloppy work. It should NOT have passed inspection, let alone been sent out. I'm so sorry....


----------



## Jaekayelle

ashtrayheart said:


> I ordered the black one on 10/26 and my order status is still pending product availability. I called customer service and they told me the bag is basically sold out and there will be no guarantee that I will receive it. When asked about how long I should wait, they told me it can be days or up to 3 months before it's shipped out. I'm getting a little impatient here but I will give it another month.



I ordered mine on 10/27. If you don't receive yours, chances are, I won't receive mine either.  Wishing the best for the both of us!


----------



## purse_luver_jen

I just want to stress that even if the bag is assembled by people and artisans, the issues we have seen on this thread regarding the bag's crooked handles, scratches, and bleeding from red glazing are not acceptable. This is not a $50 bag; we spent over $2000. Above all, we expect the utmost quality and craftsmanship for the amount we are paying for a small bag from a LUXURY brand. It's not okay to settle for anything less just because it's made by people. 

With that being said, my bag's handles are pretty crooked too but only on one handle, and that irks me a lot LOL. I will ponder if I want to keep or return for another week, but I have not and will not use it until then. Overall, I'm pretty disappointed with this release. I have not seen this many issues with other bags like this one


----------



## EpiFanatic

AmalieLotte92 said:


> I'm beginning to think that's the case. For anyone who did a pre-order during the week 1 or 2 in October - or back in September - are you seeing major defects?? (I don't consider slight wrinkles in the handles to be major, since it's a natural hide)
> 
> There is a very, VERY small misalignment with one of my handles (the hardware and attachments are lined up perfectly, and you have to literally take a ruler out to catch how "crooked" it is). If I gently bend/reshape the handle, it looks fine. I think will time and regular use, it will fix itself. Do Speedy handles soften with age?
> 
> Oh, and the red glazing splatter on the handle??! That's incredibly sloppy work. It should NOT have passed inspection, let alone been sent out. I'm so sorry....


They soften very slightly.  It's that the handles get smoother with age due to handling.  People will note that the U shape of the handle won't line up 100% due to the nature of the handle.  The best way I can describe is is if you see a printed rainbow with the outer edge being basically longer than the inner edge if you stretched it out as a straight line.  It's just not gonna be perfect that way.  Thus to some extent I think they may always seem a bit misaligned, and some cases more than others.  And if it bothers you, returning would seem to be the right option.  Just my theory.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Nope, doesn't bother me at all. In fact, it's barely noticeable (and I didn't bother to look until other folks mentioned issues with their handles). And I definitely understand how the handles were molded for attachment to the bag, hence the "less than 100% perfect" U-shape. On a larger bag with larger handles, I believe it would be easier to manipulate it into shape the perfect U-shape. But again, it doesn't bother me - and thanks for clueing me in on how the bag will probably age with time. 

There are no real issues with my bag, and I really like it. And it's Made in the USA, so that theory can be tossed out the window!


----------



## BagLady14

Pre-ordered 10/5, received 10/21. MIU. - no flaws


----------



## ChanelFan29

Adding my photos in of the 20,25,30.  I wasn’t sure if I would keep the 20.  I do like it handheld and I don’t care for the shoulder strap.


----------



## ifahima

Ahhh I would love for the speedyb20 to come in DE with the red or even rose ballerine interior....


----------



## Bumbles

BagLady14 said:


> Pre-ordered 10/5, received 10/21. MIU. - no flaws


Lucky you. Sounds like you got a good one. Enjoy! I’m reading all the issues and it’s such a hot item and it’s deflating


----------



## Bumbles

ChanelFan29 said:


> Adding my photos in of the 20,25,30.  I wasn’t sure if I would keep the 20.  I do like it handheld and I don’t care for the shoulder strap.


Great comparison pics. Thanks for sharing


----------



## ChanelFan29

And a few more of the Speedy 20 next to the City Keepall:


----------



## scarlet555

BagLady14 said:


> Pre-ordered 10/5, received 10/21. MIU. - no flaws



We need proof


----------



## gottabuyit

Has anyone been able to order via phone, email, or through a CA recently? I tried emailing concierge yesterday but I was told it’s not available.


----------



## Alebeth

Gphammy said:


> Hi!! It has been so nice seeing everyone’s unboxing speedy 20!! I pre ordered mid October and finally received mine today, and unfortunately came disappointed.. there was quite a few knicks and scratches on the handles ( I may have been able to look past the minor ones) but it was the big one on the top of one handle that I cannot live with .. I’m so sad !   with hearing it’s sold out (black strap) I don’t think I’ll be able to get an exchange unfortunately





fiery_rose said:


> I was soooooo excited to get my Speedy 20 today -- until I opened it up and saw this ...
> View attachment 5242383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to spend the next 30 days to try and get a new one or send it off for a repair ... To say I'm disappointed is putting it mildly



I'm so so sorry about your bags! How incredibly disappointing. Makes one wonder what quality control LV has.


----------



## EpiFanatic

clover4lv16 said:


> No sorry it’s the red dye!


It's the glazing.  That's an obvious problem.  I can't imagine LV won't replace the handles for you.  Let us know how it goes!


----------



## EpiFanatic

purse_luver_jen said:


> I just want to stress that even if the bag is assembled by people and artisans, the issues we have seen on this thread regarding the bag's crooked handles, scratches, and bleeding from red glazing are not acceptable. This is not a $50 bag; we spent over $2000. Above all, we expect the utmost quality and craftsmanship for the amount we are paying for a small bag from a LUXURY brand. It's not okay to settle for anything less just because it's made by people.
> 
> With that being said, my bag's handles are pretty crooked too but only on one handle, and that irks me a lot LOL. I will ponder if I want to keep or return for another week, but I have not and will not use it until then. Overall, I'm pretty disappointed with this release. I have not seen this many issues with other bags like this one


I think each person can have different standards, expectations and experiences.  Mostly importantly, each client should do what gives them peace of mind, keep, return, repair.  That's why LV has the return policy.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

BagLady14 said:


> Pre-ordered 10/5, received 10/21. MIU. - no flaws



Same - except mine arrived at the store for pick-up on 10/19.


----------



## Alebeth

dmcleung said:


> My fuschia came!!  However, the handles on one side are slightly crooked.  Wondering if I should return but afraid they won’t be able to replace.  Made in USA, handles are otherwise ok…slight wrinkling under handle that I can feel but barely visible.  Keep or return?
> 
> View attachment 5241942


This wouldn't bother me either. Honestly, I wouldn't have noticed.


----------



## DrTr

ChanelFan29 said:


> And a few more of the Speedy 20 next to the City Keepall:


Thanks for the comparison! City keepall is great - I just wish it had handles too!


----------



## DrTr

AmalieLotte92 said:


> Nope, doesn't bother me at all. In fact, it's barely noticeable (and I didn't bother to look until other folks mentioned issues with their handles). And I definitely understand how the handles were molded for attachment to the bag, hence the "less than 100% perfect" U-shape. On a larger bag with larger handles, I believe it would be easier to manipulate it into shape the perfect U-shape. But again, it doesn't bother me - and thanks for clueing me in on how the bag will probably age with time.
> 
> There are no real issues with my bag, and I really like it. And it's Made in the USA, so that theory can be tossed out the window!





BagLady14 said:


> Pre-ordered 10/5, received 10/21. MIU. - no flaws


Mine was MIU and no flaws either!  I’m quite happy with it, and though MIF is nice, I really don’t mind where it comes from as long as it is good quality. I know 100% if I want a MIF I have to buy H - that‘s where they make all their bags and most other things. Sorry to all that received obviously flawed bags - the “blood on the handle” glazing mess and the torn vachetta are horrible and never should have been shipped. No excuse for that whatsoever. And any of us can return anything anytime for any reason we wish as long as it is in new condition, thank goodness.

I do hope they continue making this size - it is the only speedy I have ever wanted And the size is just perfect in part because the zip goes around the corner. I am truly in Lvoe with it and once my strap extenders arrive I can wear the bag crossbody with her fuschia strap - can’t wait I hope everyone waiting gets theirs soon.


----------



## scarlet555

DrTr said:


> Thanks for the comparison! City keepall is great - I just wish it had handles too!



I was very sad it didn’t have handles... it would have been so perfect!!


----------



## MCBadian07

I don't think LV has quality control at this point... they are putting out so much stuff and there's new items every week. Who can really keep up with that production without sacrificing design and craftsmanship? Imagine you work for LV at their factory and you have a quota to meet for production. If it's a MTO/hardside then usually that's made by the House's Atelier with greater care.


----------



## snibor

MCBadian07 said:


> I don't think LV has quality control at this point... they are putting out so much stuff and there's new items every week. Who can really keep up with that production without sacrificing design and craftsmanship? Imagine you work for LV at their factory and you have a quota to meet for production. If it's a MTO/hardside then usually that's made by the House's Atelier with greater care.


Definitely a lot more bags than used to be produced.  Too many imo. But I think every designer is bound to have quality issues, some better than others.   I have been lucky.  Have not had issues with lv in all my years of purchasing (and I’m not young lol). I adore the speedy 20.  Very sorry for those who received a damaged bag.  I also think there are some “flaws” which are up to interpretation.  Some would be fine with it.  The obvious flaws, different story.


----------



## purse_luver_jen

EpiFanatic said:


> I think each person can have different standards, expectations and experiences.  Mostly importantly, each client should do what gives them peace of mind, keep, return, repair.  That's why LV has the return policy.



Of course, everyone can decide for themselves whether they want to keep their purchase or not. That goes without being said. I'm probably going to keep the bag even though my crooked handle bothers me lol while others may say it's not a big deal for them or simply doesn't have any issues with their bags at all! However, there're also basic expectations and standards when it comes to the quality and craftsmanship of the luxury bags that we pay for. Let's not pretend these crooked handles, scratches, and bleeding from glazing are part of the norm just because they're "handmade."


----------



## EpiFanatic

purse_luver_jen said:


> Of course, everyone can decide for themselves whether they want to keep their purchase or not. That goes without being said. I'm probably going to keep the bag even though my crooked handle bothers me lol while others may say it's not a big deal for them or simply doesn't have any issues with their bags at all! However, there're also basic expectations and standards when it comes to the quality and craftsmanship of the luxury bags that we pay for. Let's not pretend these crooked handles, scratches, and bleeding from glazing are part of the norm just because they're "handmade."


Again, I'm not pretending.  To me, somethings are acceptable and the norm because they are handmade, and some not.  I judge each situation separately so I don't like to make sweeping generalizations.  Your basic expectations and standards may not be the same as mine.  I won't judge yours and I hope you won't judge mine.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Best little baby ever!!!! Enjoying Friday
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 happy hour


----------



## scarlet555

MeepMeep67 said:


> Best little baby ever!!!! Enjoying Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242746
> View attachment 5242747
> View attachment 5242748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy hour



Hello gorgeous! The bag looks great too!


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> Best little baby ever!!!! Enjoying Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242746
> View attachment 5242747
> View attachment 5242748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy hour


What a gorgeous shot! I love this bag!


----------



## balen.girl

Mine is not perfect. But i have decided to accept it and enjoy it. Here is mine on our first outing.


----------



## MeepMeep67

scarlet555 said:


> Hello gorgeous! The bag looks great too!





Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous shot! I love this bag!




 Thank you my dear friends!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. Glad to be joining this club (need to go back and read through all 74 pages of this thread ).  I am not a speedy or vachetta person but this is the most adorable bag ever.  So lucky to get it (in my favorite color too) since I didn’t preorder or order online.  I want to move into it right away .


----------



## MeepMeep67

fiery_rose said:


> I was soooooo excited to get my Speedy 20 today -- until I opened it up and saw this ...
> View attachment 5242383
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I have to spend the next 30 days to try and get a new one or send it off for a repair ... To say I'm disappointed is putting it mildly


Huge disappointment
where was it made?


----------



## balen.girl

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Glad to be joining this club (need to go back and read through all 74 pages of this thread ).  I am not a speedy or vachetta person but this is the most adorable bag ever.  So lucky to get it (in my favorite color too) since I didn’t preorder or order online.  I want to move into it right away .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242837


Yeay.. Congratulations M..


----------



## Iamminda

balen.girl said:


> Yeay.. Congratulations M..



Thanks BG .  Hope you enjoy yours as well


----------



## Jaekayelle

snibor said:


> It’s here!  It’s perfect!!  It’s made in France!   Shipped from New Jersey.  I can wear it crossbody although maybe a tad too short but doable. I have the mono adjustable strap on order.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241730
> View attachment 5241731



Yay!! And it's Made in France! What a special gem!


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Glad to be joining this club (need to go back and read through all 74 pages of this thread ).  I am not a speedy or vachetta person but this is the most adorable bag ever.  So lucky to get it (in my favorite color too) since I didn’t preorder or order online.  I want to move into it right away .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242837


Welcome to the club, speedy twin!! So glad you got it - I bet it looks great on you. I wasn’t a speedy or vachetta person either but this bag was the perfect combination and grabbed me immediately! I’m loving mine too Once my chain extenders arrive I can crossbody this strap but for now my PM strap works great. Hope you enjoy ”moving in”. You’ve gotten some lovely bags this year. Happy Saturday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Glad to be joining this club (need to go back and read through all 74 pages of this thread ).  I am not a speedy or vachetta person but this is the most adorable bag ever.  So lucky to get it (in my favorite color too) since I didn’t preorder or order online.  I want to move into it right away .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242837


Congrats and I am so jelli! How were you able to get it?


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Mine is not perfect. But i have decided to accept it and enjoy it. Here is mine on our first outing.
> View attachment 5242813


Looks so cute and adorable with all the pretty slgs! Hope you’re enjoying it


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Hi. Glad to be joining this club (need to go back and read through all 74 pages of this thread ).  I am not a speedy or vachetta person but this is the most adorable bag ever.  So lucky to get it (in my favorite color too) since I didn’t preorder or order online.  I want to move into it right away .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242837


Nice! How did you manage to score that cutie! Very lucky indeed


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Looks so cute and adorable with all the pretty slgs! Hope you’re enjoying it


Thank you Bumbles. Yes I like it, especially the size and the shiny hardware. I am so happy all the hardware matches, unlike regular speedy B. I wish they will make in DA. I will definitely buy.


----------



## BagLady14

scarlet555 said:


> We need proof



"We" is who 
I already posted photos, proof of what?  You're joking right.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Everyone’s bags are so cute!!!!  I’m having a bit of return remorse.  I would have loved the bag in a 25.  So I’m hoping to maybe get a 25 with a cute strap.
I did really love that it zipped down the sides tho which is nicer then the standard speedy where it doesn’t zip down that far.


----------



## Aliluvlv

balen.girl said:


> Thank you Bumbles. Yes I like it, especially the size and the shiny hardware. I am so happy all the hardware matches, unlike regular speedy B. I wish they will make in DA. I will definitely buy.


If they make it in DA I will be in the front of the line!


----------



## EpiFanatic

MeepMeep67 said:


> Best little baby ever!!!! Enjoying Friday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5242746
> View attachment 5242747
> View attachment 5242748
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy hour


Love that you love it.


----------



## EpiFanatic

balen.girl said:


> Mine is not perfect. But i have decided to accept it and enjoy it. Here is mine on our first outing.
> View attachment 5242813


Ugh. Love the pastel pochette with it!


----------



## scarlet555

BagLady14 said:


> "We" is who
> I already posted photos, proof of what?  You're joking right.


I must have missed it, so many posts of new bags♥️

Of course I am joking  I didn’t realize I sounded serious.  Please take my comment for good humor only.( I will put ‘lol’next time at the end of the comment)


----------



## scarlet555

BagLady14 said:


> Got my bag this morning via UPS delivery.  I took pictures but my right arm is in a sling due to recent surgery.  Please excuse left handed bad photography.
> 
> View attachment 5229047
> View attachment 5229049
> View attachment 5229047
> View attachment 5229049
> View attachment 5229050
> View attachment 5229052
> View attachment 5229053


I meant proof that it’s perfect, like pix of your perfect bag.

But you were one of the earlier posts and I didn’t realize you posted already


----------



## BagLady14

scarlet555 said:


> I meant proof that it’s perfect, like pix of your perfect bag.
> 
> But you were one of the earlier posts and I didn’t realize you posted already



Ahh, I see.  I posted the order & receive date because others are wondering if they are getting someone else's return.


----------



## Iamminda

DrTr said:


> Welcome to the club, speedy twin!! So glad you got it - I bet it looks great on you. I wasn’t a speedy or vachetta person either but this bag was the perfect combination and grabbed me immediately! I’m loving mine too Once my chain extenders arrive I can crossbody this strap but for now my PM strap works great. Hope you enjoy ”moving in”. You’ve gotten some lovely bags this year. Happy Saturday!





Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats and I am so jelli! How were you able to get it?





Bumbles said:


> Nice! How did you manage to score that cutie! Very lucky indeed



Thank you ladies .  T — so glad to be twins with you.  B and SSSM — hope you can get one soon.

I worked hard  to get it and feel like it’s worth getting off ban island for this cutie.  Here’s the story:

When I first saw IG pictures, I didn’t know if I wanted it since I try to avoid vachetta.  But then I saw cute pictures from MeepMeep and others who received theirs early (thanks ladies ). So I looked online the night before the launch and the pink one was available but I took too long to think about it and it was sold out. I continued to check online stock hourly/more often  via the EU site. I didn’t try to buy it when one became available at a store 1 1/2 hour away. When one became available at my own SA’s store on Wed, I texted her right away but she was off work that day. Then yesterday, I felt like giving up when I saw a Croisette available at my store. I texted my SA to say I was on my way for the Croisette, not knowing she was at lunch and couldn’t secure the bag for me. DH was kind enough to drive me. 15 minutes after we left home, I checked stock again and the Croisette was sold . We turned around to head home. As soon as I got home, I checked on the 20 and it suddenly became available at my store. My SA and I were literally texting each other at the same time about it. We got back into the car and head over. My dear SA was physically holding onto the bag for 30 minutes while we drove there (she said other SAs kept asking her if they can have the bag). I feel like it was meant to be . But boy, do they make it real hard to buy a bag. Thanks for letting me share my story .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  T — so glad to be twins with you.  B and SSSM — hope you can get one soon.
> 
> I worked hard  to get it and feel like it’s worth getting off ban island for this cutie.  Here’s the story:
> 
> When I first saw IG pictures, I didn’t know if I wanted it since I try to avoid vachetta.  But then I saw cute pictures from MeepMeep and others who received theirs early (thanks ladies ). So I looked online the night before the launch and the pink one was available but I took too long to think about it and it was sold out. I continued to check online stock hourly/more often  via the EU site. I didn’t try to buy it when one became available at a store 1 1/2 hour away. When one became available at my own SA’s store on Wed, I texted her right away but she was off work that day. Then yesterday, I felt like giving up when I saw a Croisette available at my store. I texted my SA to say I was on my way for the Croisette, not knowing she was at lunch and couldn’t secure the bag for me. DH was kind enough to drive me. 15 minutes after we left home, I checked stock again and the Croisette was sold . We turned around to head home. As soon as I got home, I checked on the 20 and it suddenly became available at my store. My SA and I were literally texting each other at the same time about it. We got back into the car and head over. My dear SA was physically holding onto the bag for 30 minutes while we drove there (she said other SAs kept asking her if they can have the bag). I feel like it was meant to be . But boy, do they make it real hard to buy a bag. Thanks for letting me share my story .


Thank you for the info.  You sure have a sweet SA!


----------



## mangotwins

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  T — so glad to be twins with you.  B and SSSM — hope you can get one soon.
> 
> I worked hard  to get it and feel like it’s worth getting off ban island for this cutie.  Here’s the story:
> 
> When I first saw IG pictures, I didn’t know if I wanted it since I try to avoid vachetta.  But then I saw cute pictures from MeepMeep and others who received theirs early (thanks ladies ). So I looked online the night before the launch and the pink one was available but I took too long to think about it and it was sold out. I continued to check online stock hourly/more often  via the EU site. I didn’t try to buy it when one became available at a store 1 1/2 hour away. When one became available at my own SA’s store on Wed, I texted her right away but she was off work that day. Then yesterday, I felt like giving up when I saw a Croisette available at my store. I texted my SA to say I was on my way for the Croisette, not knowing she was at lunch and couldn’t secure the bag for me. DH was kind enough to drive me. 15 minutes after we left home, I checked stock again and the Croisette was sold . We turned around to head home. As soon as I got home, I checked on the 20 and it suddenly became available at my store. My SA and I were literally texting each other at the same time about it. We got back into the car and head over. My dear SA was physically holding onto the bag for 30 minutes while we drove there (she said other SAs kept asking her if they can have the bag). I feel like it was meant to be . But boy, do they make it real hard to buy a bag. Thanks for letting me share my story .


What an amazing story….and so lucky your SA is so sweet


----------



## EpiFanatic

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  T — so glad to be twins with you.  B and SSSM — hope you can get one soon.
> 
> I worked hard  to get it and feel like it’s worth getting off ban island for this cutie.  Here’s the story:
> 
> When I first saw IG pictures, I didn’t know if I wanted it since I try to avoid vachetta.  But then I saw cute pictures from MeepMeep and others who received theirs early (thanks ladies ). So I looked online the night before the launch and the pink one was available but I took too long to think about it and it was sold out. I continued to check online stock hourly/more often  via the EU site. I didn’t try to buy it when one became available at a store 1 1/2 hour away. When one became available at my own SA’s store on Wed, I texted her right away but she was off work that day. Then yesterday, I felt like giving up when I saw a Croisette available at my store. I texted my SA to say I was on my way for the Croisette, not knowing she was at lunch and couldn’t secure the bag for me. DH was kind enough to drive me. 15 minutes after we left home, I checked stock again and the Croisette was sold . We turned around to head home. As soon as I got home, I checked on the 20 and it suddenly became available at my store. My SA and I were literally texting each other at the same time about it. We got back into the car and head over. My dear SA was physically holding onto the bag for 30 minutes while we drove there (she said other SAs kept asking her if they can have the bag). I feel like it was meant to be . But boy, do they make it real hard to buy a bag. Thanks for letting me share my story .


It was meant to be!  Congratulations!!  Enjoy your new cutie!!


----------



## Iamminda

I am only about 5’3” so adding these chain extender (from Amazon) on one side makes the strap do-able as a crossbody.


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  T — so glad to be twins with you.  B and SSSM — hope you can get one soon.
> 
> I worked hard  to get it and feel like it’s worth getting off ban island for this cutie.  Here’s the story:
> 
> When I first saw IG pictures, I didn’t know if I wanted it since I try to avoid vachetta.  But then I saw cute pictures from MeepMeep and others who received theirs early (thanks ladies ). So I looked online the night before the launch and the pink one was available but I took too long to think about it and it was sold out. I continued to check online stock hourly/more often  via the EU site. I didn’t try to buy it when one became available at a store 1 1/2 hour away. When one became available at my own SA’s store on Wed, I texted her right away but she was off work that day. Then yesterday, I felt like giving up when I saw a Croisette available at my store. I texted my SA to say I was on my way for the Croisette, not knowing she was at lunch and couldn’t secure the bag for me. DH was kind enough to drive me. 15 minutes after we left home, I checked stock again and the Croisette was sold . We turned around to head home. As soon as I got home, I checked on the 20 and it suddenly became available at my store. My SA and I were literally texting each other at the same time about it. We got back into the car and head over. My dear SA was physically holding onto the bag for 30 minutes while we drove there (she said other SAs kept asking her if they can have the bag). I feel like it was meant to be . But boy, do they make it real hard to buy a bag. Thanks for letting me share my story .


Wow what a story and a big effort to score the bag! It was definitely meant to be yours for sure. Very lucky indeed! So happy for you and it’s gorgeous!! Enjoy my friend!


----------



## scarlet555

Iamminda said:


> I am only about 5’3” so adding these chain extender (from Amazon) on one side makes the strap do-able as a crossbody.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243314



Will be looking on Amazon for this extender !

Congrats such a lovely bag!


----------



## fiery_rose

MeepMeep67 said:


> Huge disappointment
> where was it made?


MIU


----------



## DrTr

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  T — so glad to be twins with you.  B and SSSM — hope you can get one soon.
> 
> I worked hard  to get it and feel like it’s worth getting off ban island for this cutie.  Here’s the story:
> 
> When I first saw IG pictures, I didn’t know if I wanted it since I try to avoid vachetta.  But then I saw cute pictures from MeepMeep and others who received theirs early (thanks ladies ). So I looked online the night before the launch and the pink one was available but I took too long to think about it and it was sold out. I continued to check online stock hourly/more often  via the EU site. I didn’t try to buy it when one became available at a store 1 1/2 hour away. When one became available at my own SA’s store on Wed, I texted her right away but she was off work that day. Then yesterday, I felt like giving up when I saw a Croisette available at my store. I texted my SA to say I was on my way for the Croisette, not knowing she was at lunch and couldn’t secure the bag for me. DH was kind enough to drive me. 15 minutes after we left home, I checked stock again and the Croisette was sold . We turned around to head home. As soon as I got home, I checked on the 20 and it suddenly became available at my store. My SA and I were literally texting each other at the same time about it. We got back into the car and head over. My dear SA was physically holding onto the bag for 30 minutes while we drove there (she said other SAs kept asking her if they can have the bag). I feel like it was meant to be . But boy, do they make it real hard to buy a bag. Thanks for letting me share my story .


Wowza! You and DH WORKED for this bag! You deserve it


----------



## MCBadian07

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Everyone’s bags are so cute!!!!  I’m having a bit of return remorse.  I would have loved the bag in a 25.  So I’m hoping to maybe get a 25 with a cute strap.
> I did really love that it zipped down the sides tho which is nicer then the standard speedy where it doesn’t zip down that far.


Have you looked at the 25 Empreinte that has the zippers going down the sides?


----------



## snibor

My mono strap came. I am just under 5’4 (quarter inch under or 5’3.75). I’m wearing a thick, big sweater but I’m a size 4 (sometimes 2).  
The strap it came with is doable but I prefer it slightly longer crossbody.  I put the strap on my speedy 25 azur and it actually works since it’s clipped at top and not sides, making it longer.  
Kinda messy photos sorry!
	

		
			
		

		
	





I LOVE this speedy.  I do wonder what they were thinking with this strap being a tad too short and not adjustable, although it is cute. I will likely wear it with the mono strap.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I also


snibor said:


> My mono strap came. I am just under 5’4 (quarter inch under or 5’3.75). I’m wearing a thick, big sweater but I’m a size 4 (sometimes 2).
> The strap it came with is doable but I prefer it slightly longer crossbody.  I put the strap on my speedy 25 azur and it actually works since it’s clipped at top and not sides, making it longer.
> Kinda messy photos sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243415
> View attachment 5243416
> View attachment 5243417
> 
> I LOVE this speedy.  I do wonder what they were thinking with this strap being a tad too short and not adjustable, although it is cute. I will likely wear it with the mono strap.


 l also love it with my 25. The length is perfect with the 25 because the 25 has more height so the bottom of the 25 hits lower on the hip.  The total length from shoulder to bottom of bag is perfect for me. I guess that’s one good thing about being 5’2.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I am only about 5’3” so adding these chain extender (from Amazon) on one side makes the strap do-able as a crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243314


So cute !!!Where's mine???


----------



## Jenniekay1031

snibor said:


> My mono strap came. I am just under 5’4 (quarter inch under or 5’3.75). I’m wearing a thick, big sweater but I’m a size 4 (sometimes 2).
> The strap it came with is doable but I prefer it slightly longer crossbody.  I put the strap on my speedy 25 azur and it actually works since it’s clipped at top and not sides, making it longer.
> Kinda messy photos sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243415
> View attachment 5243416
> View attachment 5243417
> 
> I LOVE this speedy.  I do wonder what they were thinking with this strap being a tad too short and not adjustable, although it is cute. I will likely wear it with the mono strap.


I really like the 20 with the mini strap!  I should have thought harder before returning mine….but typically I like slightly bigger bags. This looks so good on everyone tho.  I thought it looked so tiny on me.  Weird!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute !!!Where's mine???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243431



Oh my goodness, Boo looks so cute and sad at the same time.  Thanks .  I can help you stalk…..seriously.  I am guessing you will get one soon.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

MCBadian07 said:


> Have you looked at the 25 Empreinte that has the zippers going down the sides?


I had thought I would like the speedy in the DE canvas but I’ll check those out!  Thank you ❤️


----------



## MeepMeep67

Here is the baby with double strap extenders. This added 6" making it the perfect length for me cross body. But a tad long for shoulder carry.  With 1 extender it works for both cross body and shoulder carry.  Darn it LV why didn't you make it longer and adjustable!!
I still would like to see someone add a bag charm inline to see how that looks for added length (I don't own any bag charms!)I'm just under 5'4" size 8


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I really like the 20 with the mini strap!  I should have thought harder before returning mine….but typically I like slightly bigger bags. This looks so good on everyone tho.  I thought it looked so tiny on me.  Weird!


I don’t think it’s that’s tiny.  It fits what I normally carry. My wallet, card case, mini pochette and glasses.


----------



## Jaekayelle

snibor said:


> My mono strap came. I am just under 5’4 (quarter inch under or 5’3.75). I’m wearing a thick, big sweater but I’m a size 4 (sometimes 2).
> The strap it came with is doable but I prefer it slightly longer crossbody.  I put the strap on my speedy 25 azur and it actually works since it’s clipped at top and not sides, making it longer.
> Kinda messy photos sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243415
> View attachment 5243416
> View attachment 5243417
> 
> I LOVE this speedy.  I do wonder what they were thinking with this strap being a tad too short and not adjustable, although it is cute. I will likely wear it with the mono strap.


 
Love the way you switched it up. I like all 3 versions.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, Boo looks so cute and sad at the same time.  Thanks .  I can help you stalk…..seriously.  I am guessing you will get one soon.


I should have pre-ordered just to be safe. I thought I wouldn't need the Speedy20 since I got the vernis MPA. But boy was I wrong!
How do you like the size and the functionality so far?


----------



## snibor

Jaekayelle said:


> Love the way you switched it up. I like all 3 versions.


Thanks!


----------



## mangotwins

snibor said:


> My mono strap came. I am just under 5’4 (quarter inch under or 5’3.75). I’m wearing a thick, big sweater but I’m a size 4 (sometimes 2).
> The strap it came with is doable but I prefer it slightly longer crossbody.  I put the strap on my speedy 25 azur and it actually works since it’s clipped at top and not sides, making it longer.
> Kinda messy photos sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243415
> View attachment 5243416
> View attachment 5243417
> 
> I LOVE this speedy.  I do wonder what they were thinking with this strap being a tad too short and not adjustable, although it is cute. I will likely wear it with the mono strap.


All looks so good…what is the width of the mono strap?


----------



## scarlet555

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute !!!Where's mine???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243431



Love this


----------



## snibor

mangotwins said:


> All looks so good…what is the width of the mono strap?


Hi. It’s this one.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I should have pre-ordered just to be safe. I thought I wouldn't need the Speedy20 since I got the vernis MPA. But boy was I wrong!
> How do you like the size and the functionality so far?



Your amarante MPA is so pretty . I love the size of the 20 so far. I have downsized a lot since the pandemic — that’s how I am able to use an Alma BB and a PM now. I feel like this holds more than those two bags. In the 20, I can pack a mini pochette, ZCP, 2 key pouches, 1 6-key holder, 1 CCH, a pack of wet wipes. It does get heavier with so much stuff but not too bad since it’s not leather. Plus I like a zipper opening the best vs an S lock or magnetic lock. It looks like a somewhat dainty bag even on a petite gal like me but I love that it’s classic looking and functional


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Now come to think of it...I originally got the bag because of the strap and a pretty pop of pink but now I'm fully convinced I solely got the bag because of its perfect size  I brought it up to my husband last night and he said I'm trying so hard to justify my purchase after I said Victorine wallet was supposed to be my last purchase of the year last month LOL


----------



## mangotwins

snibor said:


> Hi. It’s this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243460


Thank you very much


----------



## bbkctpf

mandyglick said:


> Took some fun pics to share with you guys. I love this bag and I love the strap but I don’t love them together lol. I love them mixed with other items from my collection. Please excuse messy room and outfit it was 11pm and I felt inspired.


Wow the pink strap looks so good on the azur speedy!! Thanks for sharing. Im gonna try it with my Azur favorite hehe


----------



## bbkctpf

EpiFanatic said:


> Just wanted to share how historically significant I think this speedy 20 is.  I've been collecting since I officially started working, which is 30 years ago, and admiring since the 1970s since my mom got her first speedy, a classic 25 when the bandouliere did not exist.  From my observation, LV has never produced a clean, classic monogram in size 20.  I do remember the collab with LOL a few years back, but that had print.  I've never seen one that is the plain classic monogram.  If I am wrong, someone please correct me.  Even better is that there is no bandouliere leather straps on the sides, so it resembles the classic speedy.  I think LV has resisted this for a long time.  Look at all the other sizes out there - 25, 30, 35, 40, but no speedy 20.  It says to me that LV is conceding that the small bag is now worthy of being a classic bag.  I know LV has produced tons of small bags before, but all have been seasonal, around for some years and then gone.  Who knows if and when they will produce this again but I'm hoping they will.  For me, it's a big deal.  I've been waiting a long time. Congratulations to all those that were able to get their hands on this bag.  Enjoy.


This was a nice read. Thanks for sharing. Let’s hope LV will make more prints of this!


----------



## bbkctpf

EpiFanatic said:


> My noir handles. One wrinkly and the other barely.  Again didn’t notice till you guys mentioned it. Yeah. It’s fine with me. My eyesight is deteriorating anyway. And the handles show a little glue coming out which I easily rub off when I see it.


Off topic. But which speedy 20 do u like more?  The leather or the mono?


----------



## balen.girl

EpiFanatic said:


> Ugh. Love the pastel pochette with it!


That is my favorite MP..


----------



## bbkctpf

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  T — so glad to be twins with you.  B and SSSM — hope you can get one soon.
> 
> I worked hard  to get it and feel like it’s worth getting off ban island for this cutie.  Here’s the story:
> 
> When I first saw IG pictures, I didn’t know if I wanted it since I try to avoid vachetta.  But then I saw cute pictures from MeepMeep and others who received theirs early (thanks ladies ). So I looked online the night before the launch and the pink one was available but I took too long to think about it and it was sold out. I continued to check online stock hourly/more often  via the EU site. I didn’t try to buy it when one became available at a store 1 1/2 hour away. When one became available at my own SA’s store on Wed, I texted her right away but she was off work that day. Then yesterday, I felt like giving up when I saw a Croisette available at my store. I texted my SA to say I was on my way for the Croisette, not knowing she was at lunch and couldn’t secure the bag for me. DH was kind enough to drive me. 15 minutes after we left home, I checked stock again and the Croisette was sold . We turned around to head home. As soon as I got home, I checked on the 20 and it suddenly became available at my store. My SA and I were literally texting each other at the same time about it. We got back into the car and head over. My dear SA was physically holding onto the bag for 30 minutes while we drove there (she said other SAs kept asking her if they can have the bag). I feel like it was meant to be . But boy, do they make it real hard to buy a bag. Thanks for letting me share my story .


Super sweet sa!  Not to mention sweetie hubby too hehe


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  T — so glad to be twins with you.  B and SSSM — hope you can get one soon.
> 
> I worked hard  to get it and feel like it’s worth getting off ban island for this cutie.  Here’s the story:
> 
> When I first saw IG pictures, I didn’t know if I wanted it since I try to avoid vachetta.  But then I saw cute pictures from MeepMeep and others who received theirs early (thanks ladies ). So I looked online the night before the launch and the pink one was available but I took too long to think about it and it was sold out. I continued to check online stock hourly/more often  via the EU site. I didn’t try to buy it when one became available at a store 1 1/2 hour away. When one became available at my own SA’s store on Wed, I texted her right away but she was off work that day. Then yesterday, I felt like giving up when I saw a Croisette available at my store. I texted my SA to say I was on my way for the Croisette, not knowing she was at lunch and couldn’t secure the bag for me. DH was kind enough to drive me. 15 minutes after we left home, I checked stock again and the Croisette was sold . We turned around to head home. As soon as I got home, I checked on the 20 and it suddenly became available at my store. My SA and I were literally texting each other at the same time about it. We got back into the car and head over. My dear SA was physically holding onto the bag for 30 minutes while we drove there (she said other SAs kept asking her if they can have the bag). I feel like it was meant to be . But boy, do they make it real hard to buy a bag. Thanks for letting me share my story .


Wow M! What a story!  Out of curiosity which croisette were you hoping for? This speedy was meant to be yours after all of that! What an awesome DH too! So glad you are loving it! Can't believe everything that fits in it. I'm really really trying not to need this bag.  @SunshineMama I hear you loud and clear girl!


----------



## Aliluvlv

snibor said:


> My mono strap came. I am just under 5’4 (quarter inch under or 5’3.75). I’m wearing a thick, big sweater but I’m a size 4 (sometimes 2).
> The strap it came with is doable but I prefer it slightly longer crossbody.  I put the strap on my speedy 25 azur and it actually works since it’s clipped at top and not sides, making it longer.
> Kinda messy photos sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243415
> View attachment 5243416
> View attachment 5243417
> 
> I LOVE this speedy.  I do wonder what they were thinking with this strap being a tad too short and not adjustable, although it is cute. I will likely wear it with the mono strap.


Looks so great on you snibor! Love the strap on DA too!


----------



## snibor

Aliluvlv said:


> Looks so great on you snibor! Love the strap on DA too!


Thanks!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow M! What a story!  Out of curiosity which croisette were you hoping for? This speedy was meant to be yours after all of that! What an awesome DH too! So glad you are loving it! Can't believe everything that fits in it. I'm really really trying not to need this bag.  @SunshineMama I hear you loud and clear girl!



Thanks A .  I shouldn’t be buying any more bags (famous last words ) but I was considering the DE Croisette (along with like 5 other bags).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks A .  I shouldn’t be buying any more bags (famous last words ) but I was considering the DE Croisette (along with like 5 other bags).


Lol that's awesome!  This one is such a great piece I don't know why I've been trying to convince myself I don't need it. Ahh well, we'll see what happens.  Looking forward to seeing more pics so I can cry along with Sunshine mama.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  T — so glad to be twins with you.  B and SSSM — hope you can get one soon.
> 
> I worked hard  to get it and feel like it’s worth getting off ban island for this cutie.  Here’s the story:
> 
> When I first saw IG pictures, I didn’t know if I wanted it since I try to avoid vachetta.  But then I saw cute pictures from MeepMeep and others who received theirs early (thanks ladies ). So I looked online the night before the launch and the pink one was available but I took too long to think about it and it was sold out. I continued to check online stock hourly/more often  via the EU site. I didn’t try to buy it when one became available at a store 1 1/2 hour away. When one became available at my own SA’s store on Wed, I texted her right away but she was off work that day. Then yesterday, I felt like giving up when I saw a Croisette available at my store. I texted my SA to say I was on my way for the Croisette, not knowing she was at lunch and couldn’t secure the bag for me. DH was kind enough to drive me. 15 minutes after we left home, I checked stock again and the Croisette was sold . We turned around to head home. As soon as I got home, I checked on the 20 and it suddenly became available at my store. My SA and I were literally texting each other at the same time about it. We got back into the car and head over. My dear SA was physically holding onto the bag for 30 minutes while we drove there (she said other SAs kept asking her if they can have the bag). I feel like it was meant to be . But boy, do they make it real hard to buy a bag. Thanks for letting me share my story .


 What a story!!!! That bag was meant to be yours. Im so glad you got one. And a big Thank you to your DH and CA!!  


Iamminda said:


> I am only about 5’3” so adding these chain extender (from Amazon) on one side makes the strap do-able as a crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243314


 This extender looks great its pretty


snibor said:


> My mono strap came. I am just under 5’4 (quarter inch under or 5’3.75). I’m wearing a thick, big sweater but I’m a size 4 (sometimes 2).
> The strap it came with is doable but I prefer it slightly longer crossbody.  I put the strap on my speedy 25 azur and it actually works since it’s clipped at top and not sides, making it longer.
> Kinda messy photos sorry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243415
> View attachment 5243416
> View attachment 5243417
> 
> I LOVE this speedy.  I do wonder what they were thinking with this strap being a tad too short and not adjustable, although it is cute. I will likely wear it with the mono strap.


You are so cute!!!! the bag looks great on you, thank you for the extra strap and speedy pictures


Sunshine mama said:


> So cute !!!Where's mine???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243431


I love this!!!!


----------



## Bumbles

Thanks for looking MM! It looks great and a perfect way to use the bag!   


MeepMeep67 said:


> Here is the baby with double strap extenders. This added 6" making it the perfect length for me cross body. But a tad long for shoulder carry.  With 1 extender it works for both cross body and shoulder carry.  Darn it LV why didn't you make it longer and adjustable!!
> I still would like to see someone add a bag charm inline to see how that looks for added length (I don't own any bag charms!)I'm just under 5'4" size 8


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> What a story!!!! That bag was meant to be yours. Im so glad you got one. And a big Thank you to your DH and CA!!
> This extender looks great its pretty



Thanks .  I like the extenders that you got.  I am going to play with the various straps and extenders I have before deciding if I should get a vachetta strap.  I think it would give it a different look.  This bag will give me hours of fun  with all the accessory options.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> Thanks for looking MM! It looks great and a perfect way to use the bag!


Thank you my dear Bumbles


----------



## patty_o

I got mine! By sheer luck! Long story ahead:
After buying a caramel NeoNoe MM and a Boite Chapeau Souple MM earlier this year, I told myself I don’t need anymore bags so I did not place a preorder on the Speedy 20 Monogram which is a big mistake. My bday came up too but I was trying to be a good girl.
As soon as it dropped and I saw it everywhere (and wearing my Nano Speedy thinking it’s too small now), I started to want it. But every store sold out, even if it showed availability on the website. I texted so many CA’s and only few even responded to me telling me sorry (one offered to put me on a waitlist and I said sure).
BUT big shoutout to my girl at Rodeo Drive - I texted her about the bag, she told me it sold and I was so sad… but she said one is coming in and to give her a few mins. I told her my wallet is ready! 
Next thing I know, I was sent the pay link to my email and was told it will go out the next day. I didn’t see any pics of it as I kinda just took the chance so I was a bit nervous. But it arrived tonight and it’s MIF (I was expecting MIU) and it’s perfect. Totally a keeper.
I still don’t know if I will keep my Nano Speedy though. I just feel like I won’t use it as much but it was so hard to find.
Thanks for letting me share and glad to be part of the club!


----------



## EpiFanatic

bbkctpf said:


> Off topic. But which speedy 20 do u like more?  The leather or the mono?


I love the leather because it’s all weather and goes with everything and low key. But…I love the monogram because…it’s monogram. I can’t not love it. So I guess it’s both???


----------



## Bumbles

patty_o said:


> I got mine! By sheer luck! Long story ahead:
> After buying a caramel NeoNoe MM and a Boite Chapeau Souple MM earlier this year, I told myself I don’t need anymore bags so I did not place a preorder on the Speedy 20 Monogram which is a big mistake. My bday came up too but I was trying to be a good girl.
> As soon as it dropped and I saw it everywhere (and wearing my Nano Speedy thinking it’s too small now), I started to want it. But every store sold out, even if it showed availability on the website. I texted so many CA’s and only few even responded to me telling me sorry (one offered to put me on a waitlist and I said sure).
> BUT big shoutout to my girl at Rodeo Drive - I texted her about the bag, she told me it sold and I was so sad… but she said one is coming in and to give her a few mins. I told her my wallet is ready!
> Next thing I know, I was sent the pay link to my email and was told it will go out the next day. I didn’t see any pics of it as I kinda just took the chance so I was a bit nervous. But it arrived tonight and it’s MIF (I was expecting MIU) and it’s perfect. Totally a keeper.
> I still don’t know if I will keep my Nano Speedy though. I just feel like I won’t use it as much but it was so hard to find.
> Thanks for letting me share and glad to be part of the club!


Huge congrats on getting a htf bag!   I love the story behind it and it was definitely meant to be. So happy for you. You’re very lucky! Much luckier than me. I didn’t think I wanted it either. I didn’t preorder and then after launch contacted CS and they said the waitlist is at max capacity but said they would add me to their list. But deep down I know it’s almost zero chance. So am here checking out everyone’s gorgeous reveals and great stories on how they got it. Definitely gorgeous bag and I love the black beige combo! And made in France is the cherry on top and perfect everything too. Enjoy!


----------



## bluebird03

MeepMeep67 said:


> I agree. for the extra price we paid, the strap should be longer and adjustable!!!
> 
> I bought the extenders on Flea-bay. If you search really well you can find good prices from sellers in Japan.  I got really lucky this weekend & won an auction for one for $69 !!!! in excellent condition.  $125 BIN; free shipping; is a good price or try and snag a good one at auction for a good price.  or if you have a bag charm use that on one of the sides, because it has a ring and clasp as well
> 
> View attachment 5239310


I really like this idea, do you by any chance have this charm and know how much length it would add?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Iamminda said:


> I am only about 5’3” so adding these chain extender (from Amazon) on one side makes the strap do-able as a crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5243314


Ohhh that one is soooo cute with the hearts!!!


----------



## scarlet555

patty_o said:


> I got mine! By sheer luck! Long story ahead:
> After buying a caramel NeoNoe MM and a Boite Chapeau Souple MM earlier this year, I told myself I don’t need anymore bags so I did not place a preorder on the Speedy 20 Monogram which is a big mistake. My bday came up too but I was trying to be a good girl.
> As soon as it dropped and I saw it everywhere (and wearing my Nano Speedy thinking it’s too small now), I started to want it. But every store sold out, even if it showed availability on the website. I texted so many CA’s and only few even responded to me telling me sorry (one offered to put me on a waitlist and I said sure).
> BUT big shoutout to my girl at Rodeo Drive - I texted her about the bag, she told me it sold and I was so sad… but she said one is coming in and to give her a few mins. I told her my wallet is ready!
> Next thing I know, I was sent the pay link to my email and was told it will go out the next day. I didn’t see any pics of it as I kinda just took the chance so I was a bit nervous. But it arrived tonight and it’s MIF (I was expecting MIU) and it’s perfect. Totally a keeper.
> I still don’t know if I will keep my Nano Speedy though. I just feel like I won’t use it as much but it was so hard to find.
> Thanks for letting me share and glad to be part of the club!


So lucky !!  I always thought nano speedy was too small for me, like I look gigantic and wide then I saw someone carry a nano speedy at grocery store and she was more like shorter curvy girl- I am not curvy either, and it looked fantastic on her.  So nano and speedy 20 have different looks IMO.   

On another note 
I saw this vachette strap from Amazon and am super tempted for my speedy 20 but only because LV NEVER has it on stock.  It’s like a unicorn sighting.  I really really want a vachette strap from LV.
Someone got me going a rabbit hole once I started looking for extenders... still thinking about it.  Maybe get it till o get my LV vachette strap, I have the pochette metis strap but still...


----------



## snibor

scarlet555 said:


> So lucky !!  I always thought nano speedy was too small for me, like I look gigantic and wide then I saw someone carry a nano speedy at grocery store and she was more like shorter curvy girl- I am not curvy either, and it looked fantastic on her.  So nano and speedy 20 have different looks IMO.
> 
> On another note
> I saw this vachette strap from Amazon and am super tempted for my speedy 20 but only because LV NEVER has it on stock.  It’s like a unicorn sighting.  I really really want a vachette strap from LV.
> Someone got me going a rabbit hole once I started looking for extenders... still thinking about it.  Maybe get it till o get my LV vachette strap, I have the pochette metis strap but still...


You might want to also take a look at mcraft.  I had them do a custom strap for an lv bag.  I also have an old lv vachetta strap I bought to use with a limited pochette back in 2008/2009.  It’s ok but of course with time, the strap darkens.


----------



## scarlet555

snibor said:


> You might want to also take a look at mcraft.  I had them do a custom strap for an lv bag.  I also have an old lv vachetta strap I bought to use with a limited pochette back in 2008/2009.  It’s ok but of course with time, the strap darkens.



Will do


----------



## mandyglick

patty_o said:


> I got mine! By sheer luck! Long story ahead:
> After buying a caramel NeoNoe MM and a Boite Chapeau Souple MM earlier this year, I told myself I don’t need anymore bags so I did not place a preorder on the Speedy 20 Monogram which is a big mistake. My bday came up too but I was trying to be a good girl.
> As soon as it dropped and I saw it everywhere (and wearing my Nano Speedy thinking it’s too small now), I started to want it. But every store sold out, even if it showed availability on the website. I texted so many CA’s and only few even responded to me telling me sorry (one offered to put me on a waitlist and I said sure).
> BUT big shoutout to my girl at Rodeo Drive - I texted her about the bag, she told me it sold and I was so sad… but she said one is coming in and to give her a few mins. I told her my wallet is ready!
> Next thing I know, I was sent the pay link to my email and was told it will go out the next day. I didn’t see any pics of it as I kinda just took the chance so I was a bit nervous. But it arrived tonight and it’s MIF (I was expecting MIU) and it’s perfect. Totally a keeper.
> I still don’t know if I will keep my Nano Speedy though. I just feel like I won’t use it as much but it was so hard to find.
> Thanks for letting me share and glad to be part of the club!


You got a MIF from Rodeo!! So lucky!!! Happy belated bday. This was a belated bday gift to myself. My bday was 10/2.


----------



## bbkctpf

patty_o said:


> I got mine! By sheer luck! Long story ahead:
> After buying a caramel NeoNoe MM and a Boite Chapeau Souple MM earlier this year, I told myself I don’t need anymore bags so I did not place a preorder on the Speedy 20 Monogram which is a big mistake. My bday came up too but I was trying to be a good girl.
> As soon as it dropped and I saw it everywhere (and wearing my Nano Speedy thinking it’s too small now), I started to want it. But every store sold out, even if it showed availability on the website. I texted so many CA’s and only few even responded to me telling me sorry (one offered to put me on a waitlist and I said sure).
> BUT big shoutout to my girl at Rodeo Drive - I texted her about the bag, she told me it sold and I was so sad… but she said one is coming in and to give her a few mins. I told her my wallet is ready!
> Next thing I know, I was sent the pay link to my email and was told it will go out the next day. I didn’t see any pics of it as I kinda just took the chance so I was a bit nervous. But it arrived tonight and it’s MIF (I was expecting MIU) and it’s perfect. Totally a keeper.
> I still don’t know if I will keep my Nano Speedy though. I just feel like I won’t use it as much but it was so hard to find.
> Thanks for letting me share and glad to be part of the club!


So glad you were able to get one!  I also said I’d be good after the by the pool collection so I know what u mean  .  Glad she’s perfect too. Enjoy


----------



## patty_o

Bumbles said:


> Huge congrats on getting a htf bag!   I love the story behind it and it was definitely meant to be. So happy for you. You’re very lucky! Much luckier than me. I didn’t think I wanted it either. I didn’t preorder and then after launch contacted CS and they said the waitlist is at max capacity but said they would add me to their list. But deep down I know it’s almost zero chance. So am here checking out everyone’s gorgeous reveals and great stories on how they got it. Definitely gorgeous bag and I love the black beige combo! And made in France is the cherry on top and perfect everything too. Enjoy!


Thank you Bumbles! CS told me that due to its limited quantities, I couldn't even add myself to their waitlist and that my hope is just getting them at the store. I definitely learned a lesson here about preordering lol. Keep checking your local store, and don't give up! 



scarlet555 said:


> So lucky !!  I always thought nano speedy was too small for me, like I look gigantic and wide then I saw someone carry a nano speedy at grocery store and she was more like shorter curvy girl- I am not curvy either, and it looked fantastic on her.  So nano and speedy 20 have different looks IMO.
> 
> On another note
> I saw this vachette strap from Amazon and am super tempted for my speedy 20 but only because LV NEVER has it on stock.  It’s like a unicorn sighting.  I really really want a vachette strap from LV.
> Someone got me going a rabbit hole once I started looking for extenders... still thinking about it.  Maybe get it till o get my LV vachette strap, I have the pochette metis strap but still...


Thank you! I think I will keep the Nano Speedy *for now* and see how much I reach for it with the Speedy 20 here. I definitely want to get a vachetta strap too! 



mandyglick said:


> You got a MIF from Rodeo!! So lucky!!! Happy belated bday. This was a belated bday gift to myself. My bday was 10/2.


Thank you so much! Happy belated bday as well! Mine was on 11/2 



bbkctpf said:


> So glad you were able to get one!  I also said I’d be good after the by the pool collection so I know what u mean  .  Glad she’s perfect too. Enjoy


Right! I told my bf I don't need anymore bags, then he saw me frantically tracking UPS last night and I got busted. lol.


----------



## Iamminda

scarlet555 said:


> So lucky !!  I always thought nano speedy was too small for me, like I look gigantic and wide then I saw someone carry a nano speedy at grocery store and she was more like shorter curvy girl- I am not curvy either, and it looked fantastic on her.  So nano and speedy 20 have different looks IMO.
> 
> On another note
> I saw this vachette strap from Amazon and am super tempted for my speedy 20 but only because LV NEVER has it on stock.  It’s like a unicorn sighting.  I really really want a vachette strap from LV.
> Someone got me going a rabbit hole once I started looking for extenders... still thinking about it.  Maybe get it till o get my LV vachette strap, I have the pochette metis strap but still...



I saw this strap on Amazon and was tempted too . I don’t mind that’s it’s non-LV since I won’t use it all the time but it has to look good.  When I got my bag, my store didn’t have any vachetta strap in stock.   I might check out McCraft like Snibor suggested.  I think I saw somewhere that Organize My Bag has a good selection of vachetta straps too.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Iamminda said:


> I saw this strap on Amazon and was tempted too . I don’t mind that’s it’s non-LV since I won’t use it all the time but it has to look good.  When I got my bag, my store didn’t have any vachetta strap in stock.   I might check out McCraft like Snibor suggested.  I think I saw somewhere that Organize My Bag has a good selection of vachetta straps too.


have you all tried FASHIONPHILE Louis Vuitton straps?  There are a bunch of vachetta straps.


----------



## Iamminda

EpiFanatic said:


> have you all tried FASHIONPHILE Louis Vuitton straps?  There are a bunch of vachetta straps.



Thanks .  I just looked there — the prices are pretty close to retail if not over for excellent/new condition .  Not sure how I feel about that


----------



## scarlet555

patty_o said:


> Right! I told my *bf I don't need anymore bags, then he saw me frantically tracking UPS last night and I got busted. lol.*



Best story this weekend!  lol


----------



## patty_o

To those who wanted the 16mm adjustable vachetta strap with their Speedy 20, I was able to place an order today with the LV concierge by emailing them!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> Here is the baby with double strap extenders. This added 6" making it the perfect length for me cross body. But a tad long for shoulder carry.  With 1 extender it works for both cross body and shoulder carry.  Darn it LV why didn't you make it longer and adjustable!!
> I still would like to see someone add a bag charm inline to see how that looks for added length (I don't own any bag charms!)I'm just under 5'4" size 8



Hi MM.  I am not sure if this is what you mean by adding a bag charm.  Here is my strap with one of my LV charms.  It looks like it added 3 inches to the strap?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Iamminda said:


> Hi MM.  I am not sure if this is what you mean by adding a bag charm.  Here is my strap with one of my LV charms.  It looks like it added 3 inches to the strap?


YES!!!!! Thank you! its as cute as I thought it would be. Thats a perfect bag charm on there.  Did you try it out cross body? how did it feel?


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> Hi MM.  I am not sure if this is what you mean by adding a bag charm.  Here is my strap with one of my LV charms.  It looks like it added 3 inches to the strap?


That’s such a brilliant idea. So creative and it’s looks amazing and so cute. Matches perfectly with the pink bag strap, and adds 3 inches is just right. The hearts compliment the bag totally. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Iamminda

MeepMeep67 said:


> YES!!!!! Thank you! its as cute as I thought it would be. Thats a perfect bag charm on there.  Did you try it out cross body? how did it feel?



Thanks for this idea MM . It’s kinda cute isn’t it? I tried it on as a crossbody — it felt just fine to me. Do you think it might harm the charm in any way (such as the heart part getting caught in something and breaking? Or putting stress on the whole charm when it is holding up a bag of this size/weight?)? I am protective of/silly  about my charms.  Maybe I can get a different charm or a preowned LV charm just for this purpose.  Another possible idea for strap extension is to add a bandeau/twilly to the strap (I would have to research but I think it might involve braiding the bandeau to look like a braided strap).




Bumbles said:


> That’s such a brilliant idea. So creative and it’s looks amazing and so cute. Matches perfectly with the pink bag strap, and adds 3 inches is just right. The hearts compliment the bag totally. Thanks for sharing!



Thanks B .  It was MeepMeep who had this creative idea — I just tested it out for her .  I also like the look of the heart charm with this strap.


----------



## mrslkc23

I managed to get the pink in store over the weekend so my hunt is officially over and now time to decide which strap I love more 

Very interesting to see the difference in canvas in both pieces. One had subdued colors but smooshier. The other is more vibrant and not as smooshy. One also has thicker piping than the other. Overall they are both beautiful in their own unique way!


----------



## Bumbles

mrslkc23 said:


> I managed to get the pink in store over the weekend so my hunt is officially over and now time to decide which strap I love more
> 
> Very interesting to see the difference in canvas in both pieces. One had subdued colors but smooshier. The other is more vibrant and not as smooshy. One also has thicker piping than the other. Overall they are both beautiful in their own unique way!
> 
> View attachment 5244343
> View attachment 5244345
> View attachment 5244346
> View attachment 5244347
> View attachment 5244348
> View attachment 5244350


Thanks for sharing. I can see what you mean in the photos. Only slightly different, but only obvious when they are both together. And both MIF so you’re a winner either way. Which one is making your heart sing more? Me personally I love the black one more as it’s a classic and easier to match and more neutral. But then the pink is such a pretty vibrant pop of colour and will definitely be more unique as it’s not as common and not everyone will have. Either way you can’t go wrong. Congrats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> I managed to get the pink in store over the weekend so my hunt is officially over and now time to decide which strap I love more
> 
> Very interesting to see the difference in canvas in both pieces. One had subdued colors but smooshier. The other is more vibrant and not as smooshy. One also has thicker piping than the other. Overall they are both beautiful in their own unique way!
> 
> View attachment 5244343
> View attachment 5244345
> View attachment 5244346
> View attachment 5244347
> View attachment 5244348
> View attachment 5244350


Ohmygaaaaaa! You have two?
I like the shape and the print on the right. Which one feels softer?


----------



## mrslkc23

Bumbles said:


> Thanks for sharing. I can see what you mean in the photos. Only slightly different, but only obvious when they are both together. And both MIF so you’re a winner either way. Which one is making your heart sing more? Me personally I love the black one more as it’s a classic and easier to match and more neutral. But then the pink is such a pretty vibrant pop of colour and will definitely be more unique as it’s not as common and not everyone will have. Either way you can’t go wrong. Congrats!


Same! I'm leaning towards the black being more neutral  



Sunshine mama said:


> Ohmygaaaaaa! You have two?
> I like the shape and the print on the right. Which one feels softer?


Preordered both with the intention of gifting one. But I'm having second thoughts now I love them both lol 
The one on the left feels softer, feels the same as the boulogne canvas.


----------



## Celinechu20

Mine just came, shipped from New Jersey and made it France . I won’t say it’s perfect because it has these issues: 1)handles are slightly crooked but I believe with use it will be aligned ;2) handles have some minor scratches 3)the bag came with its lock hanging on the zipper already which makes me wonder whether it’s someone’s return. Anyway I think I’m gonna keep it.
Pictures below with nano, speedy 25 and petite malle souple on the side for comparisons.


----------



## DrTr

Celinechu20 said:


> Mine just came, shipped from New Jersey and made it France . I won’t say it’s perfect because it has these issues: 1)handles are slightly crooked but I believe with use it will be aligned ;2) handles have some minor scratches 3)the bag came with its lock hanging on the zipper already which makes me wonder whether it’s someone’s return. Anyway I think I’m gonna keep it.
> Pictures below with nano, speedy 25 and petite malle souple on the side for comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244690
> View attachment 5244691
> View attachment 5244692
> View attachment 5244694
> View attachment 5244695


Great collection!  Thanks for the comparison photos. Glad you are keeping her!


----------



## scarlet555

Celinechu20 said:


> Mine just came, shipped from New Jersey and made it France . I won’t say it’s perfect because it has these issues: 1)handles are slightly crooked but I believe with use it will be aligned ;2) handles have some minor scratches 3)the bag came with its lock hanging on the zipper already which makes me wonder whether it’s someone’s return. Anyway I think I’m gonna keep it.
> Pictures below with nano, speedy 25 and petite malle souple on the side for comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244690
> View attachment 5244691
> View attachment 5244692
> View attachment 5244694
> View attachment 5244695


Thanks for the comparison pictures, congratulations!!  Your malle souple is beautiful and worry free... the nano though... so cute everytime!


----------



## Celinechu20

scarlet555 said:


> Thanks for the comparison pictures, congratulations!!  Your malle souple is beautiful and worry free... the nano though... so cute everytime!


Thanks. Yeah I really like my malle souple although I know many people don’t like it because of it’s one handle and price.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Everyone’s collections are so cute!  
I have officially decided I had a momentary lapse of sanity in returning my bag and now wish I could turn back time.
I spoke to a really sweet CA the other day and told her my sad sad story.  She gave me a bit of hope.  She did say while the wait list is full…..there is not yet a “stop order” on this bag, so she thinks there will be another chance to get it once current orders are filled.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I would love to see it with your pearls too PLEASE!!!



Hi SSSM.  Here it is with the pearl chains I have (I just ordered a different short pearl chain ).  My chains don’t have the strongest clasps so I am worried that the shoulder chain might break with a heavier bag like this.  I am not too concerned when I use it with a small bag like the large Kirigami.


----------



## Celinechu20

Iamminda said:


> Hi SSSM.  Here it is with the pearl chains I have (I just ordered a different short pearl chain ).  My chains don’t have the strongest clasps so I am worried that the shoulder chain might break with a heavier bag like this.  I am not too concerned when I use it with a small bag like the large Kirigami.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244783


For some reason I feel this pearl chain looks fragile and might break easily with a speedy bag that can hold a lot


----------



## Iamminda

Celinechu20 said:


> For some reason I feel this pearl chain looks fragile and might break easily with a speedy bag that can hold a lot



I totally agree — I wouldn’t wear it with the Speedy.  i was just showing SSM how it would look like.  I don’t know if there are stronger pearl chains out there — need to look into it.


----------



## BagLady14

Iamminda said:


> I saw this strap on Amazon and was tempted too . I don’t mind that’s it’s non-LV since I won’t use it all the time but it has to look good.  When I got my bag, my store didn’t have any vachetta strap in stock.   I might check out McCraft like Snibor suggested.  I think I saw somewhere that Organize My Bag has a good selection of vachetta straps too.


Mcraft are amazing quality.  Highly recommend.


----------



## Iamminda

BagLady14 said:


> Mcraft are amazing quality.  Highly recommend.



Thanks .  I just looked there and the straps look great.  But unless I missed it, they don’t have any with adjustable lengths.  So I would have to pick one length—is that right?   I kinda want it to be adjustable so I can use on different bags or for shoulder vs crossbody length.


----------



## kelly7194

OMG I just tried this on yesterday in the black empreinte and it was super luxe!  Also it held a ton-my clemence wallet, mini pochette and cle.  Honestly I can't stop thinking about it.  I just don't know if I love the chain (on the empreinte).


----------



## calipursegal

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Everyone’s collections are so cute!
> I have officially decided I had a momentary lapse of sanity in returning my bag and now wish I could turn back time.
> I spoke to a really sweet CA the other day and told her my sad sad story.  She gave me a bit of hope.  She did say while the wait list is full…..there is not yet a “stop order” on this bag, so she thinks there will be another chance to get it once current orders are filled.


OMG the FOMO got you!!! LOL.  When I called CS last week they made it seem like more would be produced. For now I'm not regretting my decision. Don't you have the nano too? I got a DE speedy 25 in excellent condition under retail with the shiny leather (I hate the matte finish on the newer ones) so I think I'm at peace. Here is a pic of my army before I returned the 20.

Keepall 45
Speedy 30 mono
Speedy 30 DE
Speedy 25b DE
Speedy 20 (returned)
Nano Speedy
Speedy 15/Mini HL


----------



## Celinechu20

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Everyone’s collections are so cute!
> I have officially decided I had a momentary lapse of sanity in returning my bag and now wish I could turn back time.
> I spoke to a really sweet CA the other day and told her my sad sad story.  She gave me a bit of hope.  She did say while the wait list is full…..there is not yet a “stop order” on this bag, so she thinks there will be another chance to get it once current orders are filled.


I think if you did keep the bag, you probably would also regret in the long run. If the bag has some issue you don't feel comfortable with, returning it is the right choice, especially paying this much... there are always good bags out there, now and in the future.


----------



## Celinechu20

calipursegal said:


> OMG the FOMO got you!!! LOL.  When I called CS last week they made it seem like more would be produced. For now I'm not regretting my decision. Don't you have the nano too? I got a DE speedy 25 in excellent condition under retail with the shiny leather (I hate the matte finish on the newer ones) so I think I'm at peace. Here is a pic of my army before I returned the 20.
> 
> Keepall 45
> Speedy 30 mono
> Speedy 30 DE
> Speedy 25b DE
> Speedy 20 (returned)
> Nano Speedy
> Speedy 15/Mini HL
> 
> View attachment 5244863


Wow you really like speedy! 
what was wrong with your returned 20 btw? I probably missed the previous posts or don't remember the details


----------



## scarlet555

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I just looked there and the straps look great.  But unless I missed it, they don’t have any with adjustable lengths.  So I would have to pick one length—is that right?   I kinda want it to be *adjustable *so I can use on different bags or for shoulder vs crossbody length.


if you plan on getting a strap, might as well make it adjustable!!!  suppose to get that amazon strap adjustable today, ordered it yesterday, I will post pictures if anyone is interested.  It will be an adjustable vachette strap.  will see if the vachette colors even match.  I will email concierge if this strap looks good.


----------



## calipursegal

Celinechu20 said:


> Wow you really like speedy!
> what was wrong with your returned 20 btw? I probably missed the previous posts or don't remember the details


I definitely do! I just love the shape. I also had the roses speedy, mono speedy 25, the my world tour speedy and the giant speedy! All sold.  

I returned the 20 because it was scratched and the handles were crooked, I figured I have enough speedies and I have two small ones to fill that gap. I don't actually use the 30s or the keepall anymore, but I can't bring myself to sell them. I think the 20 is a great size, perhaps if they make it with a special print I would rebuy it.


----------



## snibor

Just want to say I have been wearing the mono speedy 20 last couple days and I absolutely love it.  Lightweight and easy to use.  So happy I was able to get it.  And thanks to all for sharing info and insight.  TPF is the best!


----------



## Iamminda

scarlet555 said:


> if you plan on getting a strap, might as well make it adjustable!!!  suppose to get that amazon strap adjustable today, ordered it yesterday, I will post pictures if anyone is interested.  It will be an adjustable vachette strap.  will see if the vachette colors even match.  I will email concierge if this strap looks good.



Thanks — I would like to know your thoughts on the Amazon strap


----------



## MikaelaN

Celinechu20 said:


> Mine just came, shipped from New Jersey and made it France . I won’t say it’s perfect because it has these issues: 1)handles are slightly crooked but I believe with use it will be aligned ;2) handles have some minor scratches 3)the bag came with its lock hanging on the zipper already which makes me wonder whether it’s someone’s return. Anyway I think I’m gonna keep it.
> Pictures below with nano, speedy 25 and petite malle souple on the side for comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244690
> View attachment 5244691
> View attachment 5244692
> View attachment 5244694
> View attachment 5244695



Just to put your mind at ease for #3, I was one of the first ones to receive the bag (shipped out mid-October) so I know it wasn’t someone’s return and mine came with the lock already on the zipper pull.


----------



## MCBadian07

calipursegal said:


> I definitely do! I just love the shape. I also had the roses speedy, mono speedy 25, the my world tour speedy and the giant speedy! All sold.


Do you regret selling these ?

I got my first special edition Speedy this summer from By the Pool and then it has just escalated from there with getting the classics in different sizes. I know (subconsciously) I don't NEED the 20, but I didn't really NEED the other sizes also. Ugh I have a problem and need to go to a support group.


----------



## Celinechu20

MikaelaN said:


> Just to put your mind at ease for #3, I was one of the first ones to receive the bag (shipped out mid-October) so I know it wasn’t someone’s return and mine came with the lock already on the zipper pull.


Thanks for the information. haha, interesting... when I saw those unboxing videos on YouTube, all those locks were inside the mini dust bag, some even had a tiny lock box inside the mini dust bag. I didn't really see any lock on the zipper pull. But that was good to know your experience, . Honestly I was a little freaked out at first because I couldn't find the key... until after I searched deeper...


----------



## snibor

Celinechu20 said:


> Thanks for the information. haha, interesting... when I saw those unboxing videos on YouTube, all those locks were inside the mini dust bag, some even had a tiny lock box inside the mini dust bag. I didn't really see any lock on the zipper pull. But that was good to know your experience, . Honestly I was a little freaked out at first because I couldn't find the key... until after I searched deeper...


That’s how mine came…wrapped in tissue in a little box, in the mini dust bag.  But it doesn’t really matter anyway. You got it and it’s a great bag! Congrats!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

calipursegal said:


> OMG the FOMO got you!!! LOL.  When I called CS last week they made it seem like more would be produced. For now I'm not regretting my decision. Don't you have the nano too? I got a DE speedy 25 in excellent condition under retail with the shiny leather (I hate the matte finish on the newer ones) so I think I'm at peace. Here is a pic of my army before I returned the 20.
> 
> Keepall 45
> Speedy 30 mono
> Speedy 30 DE
> Speedy 25b DE
> Speedy 20 (returned)
> Nano Speedy
> Speedy 15/Mini HL
> 
> View attachment 5244863


Wow look at all your Speedys!!!
I don’t have a nano.  I don’t currently have a speedy at all but I have now planned out my future purchases of them thanks to this mistake  
I would like to repurchase the 20, and then a 25 in the DE print and I have seen sneak peaks of a nano in a pink denim!  That is my speedy family goal!


----------



## calipursegal

MCBadian07 said:


> Do you regret selling these ?
> 
> I got my first special edition Speedy this summer from By the Pool and then it has just escalated from there with getting the classics in different sizes. I know (subconsciously) I don't NEED the 20, but I didn't really NEED the other sizes also. Ugh I have a problem and need to go to a support group.


Great question! I think at some point I have wondered about each of the bags and if I should have sold them!  Overall I think the 30 is too big for me. The roses and the giant speedy felt too "flashy," and the MWT felt like luggage. The mono 25, I definitely wish I had kept, it was even hot stamped with my initials. 

For me the 25 and smaller are grrreat. So interesting, 10 years ago everyone was saying the 25 was too small, now I think that is the preferred size. The fact that LV does all the limited bags in 25 now instead of 30, shows that they agree!

ETA: If you start the support group I will join for sure. LMAO.


----------



## lsquare

For those that are getting shipment notifications recently, when did you place the order? I did on 10/27, and the status is still pending product availability…


----------



## EpiFanatic

kelly7194 said:


> OMG I just tried this on yesterday in the black empreinte and it was super luxe!  Also it held a ton-my clemence wallet, mini pochette and cle.  Honestly I can't stop thinking about it.  I just don't know if I love the chain (on the empreinte).


I would just use a different strap.  Lots of LV straps on the LV site and resellers.  And there are lots of people who seem to buy from independent strap and accessories makers.  I have heard of mcraft, but never looked at them in detail.


----------



## EpiFanatic

I've been using my noir 20 for a little while now, and I love it.   However I did cannibalize the strap from the mono.    I'm saving my mono for Christmas though.  The noir is so neutral and goes with everything.  Just love it.  Hope everyone is loving their 20!


----------



## balen.girl

I thought I will never use the strap because it’s too short for my liking. But when I put extensions, it really helps. The strap is comfortable, but I am still cursing LV for not making a longer or adjustable strap.


----------



## BagLady14

calipursegal said:


> Great question! I think at some point I have wondered about each of the bags and if I should have sold them!  Overall I think the 30 is too big for me. The roses and the giant speedy felt too "flashy," and the MWT felt like luggage. The mono 25, I definitely wish I had kept, it was even hot stamped with my initials.
> 
> For me the 25 and smaller are grrreat. So interesting, 10 years ago everyone was saying the 25 was too small, now I think that is the preferred size. The fact that LV does all the limited bags in 25 now instead of 30, shows that they agree!
> 
> ETA: If you start the support group I will join for sure. LMAO.


I agree! 10 years ago NOONE bought a 25.  I remember being in Europe on vacation and wanted to buy a Speedy 25 in DE.  The SA actually told me I was making a mistake and should get the more popular 30.  He brought out a 30 to compare trying to convince me that I would regret getting a bag too small.  I had to insist that I wanted a 25.  If the 20 existed back then I would have bought it.  I'm so happy that LV finally came out with a mono 20.  I love this size bag and if they come out with a DA or DE version I'll be first in line.


----------



## balen.girl

BagLady14 said:


> I agree! 10 years ago NOONE bought a 25.  I remember being in Europe on vacation and wanted to buy a Speedy 25 in DE.  The SA actually told me I was making a mistake and should get the more popular 30.  He brought out a 30 to compare trying to convince me that I would regret getting a bag too small.  I had to insist that I wanted a 25.  If the 20 existed back then I would have bought it.  I'm so happy that LV finally came out with a mono 20.  I love this size bag and if they come out with a DA or DE version I'll be first in line.


I agree too..! 10 years back I order mon monogram speedy 35 and thinking that’s the best size, then around 6 years ago, I start liking size 30, and just 1 or 2 years back I adore size 25. And NOW, I am in love with size 20, keepall xs and speedy nano. Ok, it has to stop here.


----------



## snibor

BagLady14 said:


> I agree! 10 years ago NOONE bought a 25.  I remember being in Europe on vacation and wanted to buy a Speedy 25 in DE.  The SA actually told me I was making a mistake and should get the more popular 30.  He brought out a 30 to compare trying to convince me that I would regret getting a bag too small.  I had to insist that I wanted a 25.  If the 20 existed back then I would have bought it.  I'm so happy that LV finally came out with a mono 20.  I love this size bag and if they come out with a DA or DE version I'll be first in line.


I’m an oldie. I was buying 25 but agree, larger sizes were in.  25 has plenty of room, at least for me.   I remember when Alma bb first came out the SA at lv told me it was evening bag,  not meant for day, because of its size.  She didn’t want me to buy it.  Lol.


----------



## Jaekayelle

lsquare said:


> For those that are getting shipment notifications recently, when did you place the order? I did on 10/27, and the status is still pending product availability…



I ordered mine on 10/27 too. I'm curious to know as well. Hopefully all the preorders are fulfilled.


----------



## scarlet555

Amazon strap comparison to pochette Métis strap and vachette comparison to speedy 20

Not sure if I will keep. But showing you what I got $35 usd

Look at the glazing on the side of the vachette-  pretty spot on.

The vachette color is off by a smidge can’t really tell


----------



## mrslkc23

balen.girl said:


> I thought I will never use the strap because it’s too short for my liking. But when I put extensions, it really helps. The strap is comfortable, but I am still cursing LV for not making a longer or adjustable strap.
> View attachment 5245070


The vachetta color looks gorgeous on this photo, not the scary stark white! Was this because of the camera or did u give her a bit of suntan?


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> Do you regret selling these ?
> 
> I got my first special edition Speedy this summer from By the Pool and then it has just escalated from there with getting the classics in different sizes. I know (subconsciously) I don't NEED the 20, but I didn't really NEED the other sizes also. Ugh I have a problem and need to go to a support group.


Same here!!! First one was BTP. Now I’m sitting here with 2 of the exact same bags and I can’t bring myself to return it lol. Why on earth would I keep 2?!  A part of me wishes I miss the return date and it stays. I got issues. Lol


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> Same here!!! First one was BTP. Now I’m sitting here with 2 of the exact same bags and I can’t bring myself to return it lol. Why on earth would I keep 2?!  A part of me wishes I miss the return date and it stays. I got issues. Lol


You're so lucky you got both though! I'm just here stalking the website and texting my CA every few days... I'm trying to talk myself out of it though.. but FOMO


----------



## EpiFanatic

bbkctpf said:


> Same here!!! First one was BTP. Now I’m sitting here with 2 of the exact same bags and I can’t bring myself to return it lol. Why on earth would I keep 2?!  A part of me wishes I miss the return date and it stays. I got issues. Lol


I want two monos, and I already have one mono and one noir.  But I so get it.  I've never just straight up bought two of the same bag immediately.  But it was the bag I've been waiting more than half my life for.  As soon as I saw it I knew I needed multiples.  I'm trying hard not to buy the nacre, but I don't like the blue strap, and it's hard to find a matching substitute.  However, black and mono are as classic and wearable as you can get so I'm completely at peace with mine.  I did actually try to feel a little guilty about it, but...nah...


----------



## balen.girl

mrslkc23 said:


> The vachetta color looks gorgeous on this photo, not the scary stark white! Was this because of the camera or did u give her a bit of suntan?


I did patina champ method. It works well on all of my vachetta bag. So far I am happy with the method and no chemical at all.  
Comparison picture :
10 years old speedy 35 - few weeks old speedy 20 - 10 years old vachetta strap - 1 year old speedy nano


Few weeks speedy 20 vs 1 year speedy nano


----------



## balen.girl

One more comparison picture.. I plan to use my old vachetta strap as alternative. 10 years old vachetta strap vs few weeks old speedy 20.


----------



## mrslkc23

balen.girl said:


> One more comparison picture.. I plan to use my old vachetta strap as alternative. 10 years old vachetta strap vs few weeks old speedy 20.
> View attachment 5245234


Wow your 10 years old strap looks amazing it aged beautifully!! I'm gonn a try the patina champ method too. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## balen.girl

mrslkc23 said:


> Wow your 10 years old strap looks amazing it aged beautifully!! I'm gonn a try the patina champ method too. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you. I never baby it and was caught in the rain few times and also water spilled on it. It’s the strap for my speedy 35, used as baby bag and now travel bag. It’s just beautiful (in my eyes)..


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I thought I will never use the strap because it’s too short for my liking. But when I put extensions, it really helps. The strap is comfortable, but I am still cursing LV for not making a longer or adjustable strap.
> View attachment 5245070


Gorgeous shot!   Glad you’re enjoying it. Looks great


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I did patina champ method. It works well on all of my vachetta bag. So far I am happy with the method and no chemical at all.
> Comparison picture :
> 10 years old speedy 35 - few weeks old speedy 20 - 10 years old vachetta strap - 1 year old speedy nano
> View attachment 5245228
> 
> Few weeks speedy 20 vs 1 year speedy nano
> View attachment 5245229


What’s the patina champ method @balen.girl? Sorry if I have missed it. And no chemicals? No spray? Your patina does look gorgeous and a beautiful honey colour and very even. And even caught in the rain and no spotting too. It’s amazing.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

MCBadian07 said:


> You're so lucky you got both though! I'm just here stalking the website and texting my CA every few days... I'm trying to talk myself out of it though.. but FOMO


Has your CA given you any idea if they will restock?  The CA I spoke to via the 1-866 number said she thought they would


----------



## imetazoa

patty_o said:


> To those who wanted the 16mm adjustable vachetta strap with their Speedy 20, I was able to place an order today with the LV concierge by emailing them!


Are you based in the US? I was looking at the 12mm and 16mm adjustable but they are only available on the EU site


----------



## Lovesushiii

Hi! I just need some insight if anyone knows! 
Has anyone here, done an exchange by sending a high in demand item back, and have the exchange cancelled due to the product not being available?

My exchange for the speedy 20 got approved, but I’m worried if I send back my item, there could be a possibility of my order not being fulfilled due to lack of availability! Any advise or input is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Has your CA given you any idea if they will restock?  The CA I spoke to via the 1-866 number said she thought they would



What state are you located in? The one with a black strap sitting in a Vegas store since Sunday!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

purse_luver_jen said:


> What state are you located in? The one with a black strap sitting in a Vegas store since Sunday!


I’m in PA.  I think there is one in NJ too but it’s store only and they won’t allow the CA on the 866 number to sell it


----------



## JLJLV

purse_luver_jen said:


> What state are you located in? The one with a black strap sitting in a Vegas store since Sunday!


Can you DM me a CAs info for that store? The 866 number hasn't been able to help


----------



## lsquare

purse_luver_jen said:


> What state are you located in? The one with a black strap sitting in a Vegas store since Sunday!


I’d like to get your SA’s contact as well. Thank you!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

purse_luver_jen said:


> What state are you located in? The one with a black strap sitting in a Vegas store since Sunday!


If your CA is able to sell it please let me know….but if the CA I spoke to the other day was right some are apparently designated in store purchase only.  I guess to be fair to everyone…..which makes sense.
I appreciate you thinking of me


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I’m in PA.  I think there is one in NJ too but it’s store only and they won’t allow the CA on the 866 number to sell it



You can find most sales associates on IG! Search keywords involving LV, Louis Vuitton, state, and you'll find them. Or you can look up the store's location on IG and most CAs will post pictures of the bag along with its location. I DM them directly and ask if they can place an order. I haven't had a single one to say no!


----------



## Iamminda

scarlet555 said:


> Amazon strap comparison to pochette Métis strap and vachette comparison to speedy 20
> 
> Not sure if I will keep. But showing you what I got $35 usd
> 
> Look at the glazing on the side of the vachette-  pretty spot on.
> 
> The vachette color is off by a smidge can’t really tell
> View attachment 5245098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245101
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245102
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245104
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245105
> View attachment 5245098
> View attachment 5245101
> View attachment 5245102
> View attachment 5245104
> View attachment 5245105
> View attachment 5245098
> View attachment 5245098
> View attachment 5245101
> View attachment 5245102
> View attachment 5245104
> View attachment 5245105



Thanks for these pictures.  It looks pretty good on my screen.  I like how easy it is to return on Amazon


----------



## purse_luver_jen

JLJLV said:


> Can you DM me a CAs info for that store? The 866 number hasn't been able to help





lsquare said:


> I’d like to get your SA’s contact as well. Thank you!



Hi! I don't have a CA for Vegas stores, but I have one from Valley fair that also has the black one in stock. Let me know if you both still want it and I'll DM you!


----------



## DrTr

Gphammy said:


> Hi! I just need some insight if anyone knows!
> Has anyone here, done an exchange by sending a high in demand item back, and have the exchange cancelled due to the product not being available?
> 
> My exchange for the speedy 20 got approved, but I’m worried if I send back my item, there could be a possibility of my order not being fulfilled due to lack of availability! Any advise or input is greatly appreciated!!


Unfortunately yes.  I was naive enough early on with LV to believe them when I “exchanged” a defective bag with the idea that they would send a replacement quickly when they received the defective one. They never fulfilled my exchange, kept my money for more than a month and used it, then cancelled the order and FINALLY refunded. They had my $$ for more than 6 weeks.

It irritated me no end - first, don’t allow exchanges unless you have the product to send. Second, LV is WAY wealthier than me - I’m not in the business of making interest free loans to a multi-million dollar company! I will never do an exchange again. I return the defective/not liked piece for a refund, and if I can find the replacement in stock I buy it, if not oh well. It feels really bait and switch to me, like how they do “pre-orders” that don’t actually guarantee a bag!  Most reputable companies do preorders in order to make enough bags without lots of waste or dissatisfied customers. No judgement on anyone that preorders - some actually receive things that way. But I will keep my cash unless I know for sure a bag is available and will be on the way immediately. I love so many of my LV pieces, I really really dislike the way they do business, and their lack of QC these days.  Not that they care (though I know I’m not alone in feeling this way!) but companies still don’t get that satisfied customers stay and spend more!

All that said I hope yours comes through!!  It’s a great little bag!


----------



## MCBadian07

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Has your CA given you any idea if they will restock?  The CA I spoke to via the 1-866 number said she thought they would


Nope no idea. I know there are some on here that preorder 10/27 and still haven't gotten it. So I don't have high hopes right now. Maybe they will have more stock for December/Christmas??? Fingers crossed!


----------



## patty_o

imetazoa said:


> Are you based in the US? I was looking at the 12mm and 16mm adjustable but they are only available on the EU site


Yes! I'm in the US. Give concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com an email and let them know you'd like to order the 16mm. Not sure if you can order the 12mm but you can ask. 
They told me it was going to take 14 days, but I ordered on Sunday, and now my strap is being shipped to me supposedly tomorrow.


----------



## calipursegal

Gphammy said:


> Hi! I just need some insight if anyone knows!
> Has anyone here, done an exchange by sending a high in demand item back, and have the exchange cancelled due to the product not being available?
> 
> My exchange for the speedy 20 got approved, but I’m worried if I send back my item, there could be a possibility of my order not being fulfilled due to lack of availability! Any advise or input is greatly appreciated!!


Customer Service actually recommends doing the return and waiting to rebuy the item or going into a store that shows it in stock. Otherwise like someone else said you are just in limbo until the replacement item ships. You have 30 days, if you can afford it, buy the new bag before returning the old one. If nothing shows up within 30 days, you have your original bag. That's the only way to make sure you have something.


----------



## Newbie2019

I've been following this thread and this bag for a while and thought I'd share that mine finally arrived!

I pre-ordered in the US on 10/22 and my bag sat in Pending until this past Friday (11/5) when all of a sudden I received the confirmation that it had shipped (from NJ).






Since I generally prefer larger bags, I wasn't sure if I was even going to keep it. So, while it seemed like the wait was forever, I was okay with waiting.

I am happily surprised to say that this bag is so stinking cute!! When compared to my Speedy 25 and 30, it seems teeny tiny. However, on it's own, it seems to pack a big "little" punch.  

One of the handles is fine, while the other is wrinkled on the underside by the stitching, which I am totally fine with as it's the handle, right?  I prefer to wear my Speedys in the crook of my arm, but this is going to be hand carry, with the black strap being a decorative element.





For those still waiting, please keep thinking positively.  I had just about decided to move on when suddenly it was shipped.


----------



## snibor

Newbie2019 said:


> I've been following this thread and this bag for a while and thought I'd share that mine finally arrived!
> 
> I pre-ordered in the US on 10/22 and my bag sat in Pending until this past Friday (11/5) when all of a sudden I received the confirmation that it had shipped (from NJ).
> View attachment 5245971
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245972
> 
> 
> Since I generally prefer larger bags, I wasn't sure if I was even going to keep it. So, while it seemed like the wait was forever, I was okay with waiting.
> 
> I am happily surprised to say that this bag is so stinking cute!! When compared to my Speedy 25 and 30, it seems teeny tiny. However, on it's own, it seems to pack a big "little" punch.
> 
> One of the handles is fine, while the other is wrinkled on the underside by the stitching, which I am totally fine with as it's the handle, right?  I prefer to wear my Speedys in the crook of my arm, but this is going to be hand carry, with the black strap being a decorative element.
> View attachment 5245973
> 
> View attachment 5245974
> 
> 
> For those still waiting, please keep thinking positively.  I had just about decided to move on when suddenly it was shipped.


So happy for you!  Congrats!


----------



## Newbie2019

Thank you


----------



## mandyglick

Hi everyone! I have an urgent question!!! I was lucky to get both the pink and black version. However, one is made in France and the other is made in US. My issue is the bag is sewn/seam on the inside under the pocket on the MIU and the MIF is sewn under the the opposite side not under the pocket. Does anyone have the seam on the opposite side of the pocket??? I realize there are a lot of quirks and quality issues but I’m concerned someone returned the MIF one and it’s fake maybe… HELP


----------



## Newbie2019

mandyglick said:


> Hi everyone! I have an urgent question!!! I was lucky to get both the pink and black version. However, one is made in France and the other is made in US. My issue is the bag is sewn/seam on the inside under the pocket on the MIU and the MIF is sewn under the the opposite side not under the pocket. Does anyone have the seam on the opposite side of the pocket??? I realize there are a lot of quirks and quality issues but I’m concerned someone returned the MIF one and it’s fake maybe… HELP


Hi,
I just received my bag today and I don't see a seam sewn inside my bag on either side. I may not be looking in the right spot...


----------



## mandyglick

Here is the difference


----------



## mandyglick

Newbie2019 said:


> Hi,
> I just received my bag today and I don't see a seam sewn inside my bag on either side. I may not be looking in the right spot...


Any chance you can post a pic of interior for me?


----------



## Newbie2019

@mandyglick, this is with the best light I could find.


----------



## mandyglick

Newbie2019 said:


> @mandyglick, this is with the best light I could find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5246058


Thank you! I don’t see a seam on either side. Hard to tell in this pic though, thanks for helping me!


----------



## calipursegal

mandyglick said:


> Hi everyone! I have an urgent question!!! I was lucky to get both the pink and black version. However, one is made in France and the other is made in US. My issue is the bag is sewn/seam on the inside under the pocket on the MIU and the MIF is sewn under the the opposite side not under the pocket. Does anyone have the seam on the opposite side of the pocket??? I realize there are a lot of quirks and quality issues but I’m concerned someone returned the *MIF one and it’s fake maybe… HELP*
> 
> View attachment 5246019


The bag just came out, and the pics of the fakes weren't at all accurate. Why would you think LV would sell you a fake bag? There has never been a documented and verified instance on this site where someone purchased a fake bag from the store. And let's be honest, why would a counterfeiter go through all that, they sell fakes to unsuspecting buyers all the time and request payment methods that can't be refunded. Plus the new bags have microchips.


----------



## mrslkc23

mandyglick said:


> Here is the difference


I also received both colors but both MIF. One has the seam sewn under the pocket, one is the opposite site. So looks like it's totally random! Nothing to worry about as long as we bought directly from LV


----------



## BULL

The construction of this Speedy is so peculiar.


----------



## mandyglick

calipursegal said:


> The bag just came out, and the pics of the fakes weren't at all accurate. Why would you think LV would sell you a fake bag? There has never been a documented and verified instance on this site where someone purchased a fake bag from the store. And let's be honest, why would a counterfeiter go through all that, they sell fakes to unsuspecting buyers all the time and request payment methods that can't be refunded. Plus the new bags have microchips.


It was just a too good to be true kind of thing. I had just told my SA I wanted the noir and a day or two later she got one in. I was worried it was a return because it had completely different lining inside than the other fushia one I got the day it launched. Same bag but completely different inside.


----------



## mandyglick

mrslkc23 said:


> I also received both colors but both MIF. One has the seam sewn under the pocket, one is the opposite site. So looks like it's totally random! Nothing to worry about as long as we bought directly from LV
> 
> View attachment 5246069
> View attachment 5246070


Wow!! So bizarre. Thank you for putting my mind at ease. This is definitely an odd thing but as long as it’s authentic I could care less. I did get to speak with an employee where I bought it and she tracked the bag that was sent to me. She confirmed it wasn’t a return and it came in that day and was immediately given to me. So all good, I just can’t believe how different they are.


----------



## Celinechu20

Hi all, questions on this bag, the two sides that have the shoulder strap hook, was the leather supposed to be glued to bag or just hanging like what I have, see pic below. The reason I was asking is I saw a video on YouTube and she was trying to glue it to “fix “?


----------



## gottabuyit

Celinechu20 said:


> Hi all, questions on this bag, the two sides that have the shoulder strap hook, was the leather supposed to be glued to bag or just hanging like what I have, see pic below. The reason I was asking is I saw a video on YouTube and she was trying to glue it to “fix “?
> View attachment 5246211



Mine are hanging like yours.


----------



## tripleR

Celinechu20 said:


> Hi all, questions on this bag, the two sides that have the shoulder strap hook, was the leather supposed to be glued to bag or just hanging like what I have, see pic below. The reason I was asking is I saw a video on YouTube and she was trying to glue it to “fix “?
> View attachment 5246211



Mine also like yours..both tab are hanging, not glue..my speedy is MIF


----------



## BULL

Celinechu20 said:


> Hi all, questions on this bag, the two sides that have the shoulder strap hook, was the leather supposed to be glued to bag or just hanging like what I have, see pic below. The reason I was asking is I saw a video on YouTube and she was trying to glue it to “fix “?
> View attachment 5246211



Goodness. It was painful to watch. Probably the other tab was just a little more tightly stitched, or a little glue residue was there that shouldn’t be there. If Vuitton wanted it to be like that, they would have stitched in all the way around. They NEVER just glue leather to canvas like that. Would be horrible manufacturing.
Also the original Speedy has hanging tabs to make pulling the zippers easier, that is a deliberate design choice, the 20 pays homage to that design.
Now that bag is toast. If the glue is strong enough, it already ruined the upper layers of the canvas and also the flesh side of the leather. Goodness.


----------



## Celinechu20

BULL said:


> Goodness. It was painful to watch. Probably the other tab was just a little more tightly stitched, or a little glue residue was there that shouldn’t be there. If Vuitton wanted it to be like that, they would have stitched in all the way around. They NEVER just glue leather to canvas like that. Would be horrible manufacturing.
> Also the original Speedy has hanging tabs to make pulling the zippers easier, that is a deliberate design choice, the 20 pays homage to that design.
> Now that bag is toast. If the glue is strong enough, it already ruined the upper layers of the canvas and also the flesh side of the leather. Goodness.


Wow… thanks for sharing. That’s good to know


----------



## MCBadian07

Celinechu20 said:


> Hi all, questions on this bag, the two sides that have the shoulder strap hook, was the leather supposed to be glued to bag or just hanging like what I have, see pic below. The reason I was asking is I saw a video on YouTube and she was trying to glue it to “fix “?
> View attachment 5246211



And this is why I stay off of YouTube


----------



## BULL

Kinda the luxury equivalent of eating Tide Pods. Don't.


----------



## MikaelaN

I know someone who just received their Speedy 20 shipped from Ontario, CA (pre-ordered 10/22) and it’s MIF. Mine was shipped from NJ and is MIU and upon comparing them there are some big manufacturing differences. 

The vachetta color and texture is very different on both tabs. MIF is lighter in color and smooth whereas MIU is darker and has a raw leather feel to it.





MIF is much more relaxed and MIU is structured.



MIF leather attachments sewn on crooked and at angle vs. MIU is sewn straight across. This perhaps may be the cause of some others’ crooked handles.





The side profile of both are slightly different. MIF sits a bit skinnier and taller and MIU is more shaped like a mailbox. The piping is slightly thicker on MIU as well.



MIF came with a stain on the handle.


----------



## BULL

MikaelaN said:


> The vachetta color and texture is very different on both tabs. MIF is lighter in color and smooth whereas MIU is darker and has a raw leather feel to it.


Untreated leather can have differences both in colour and texture. Cows have different skintones and skin textures just like we do


----------



## MikaelaN

BULL said:


> Untreated leather can have differences both in colour and texture. Cows have different skintones and skin textures just like we do



Yup! I was surprised at the color and texture of the MIU version, but really like it!


----------



## patty_o

I got my 16mm vachetta strap today and it looks perfect on the Speedy 20! 
I guess the next step is bag organizers (and I wanted to get your opinions on it). Do you think the Speedy 20 needs a bag organizer? or it's too small for it? I know I didn't get one for my Nano Speedy cause the it's already super tiny, but wanted to know if it's a good idea for the Speedy 20.


----------



## BULL

MikaelaN said:


> Yup! I was surprised at the color and texture of the MIU version, but really like it!


Yes, it's an interesting aspect.
If I'd been offered these two at the store, I'd choose the USA one. The stain and the stitching is not working for the French one


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Hi SSSM.  Here it is with the pearl chains I have (I just ordered a different short pearl chain ).  My chains don’t have the strongest clasps so I am worried that the shoulder chain might break with a heavier bag like this.  I am not too concerned when I use it with a small bag like the large Kirigami.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244783


Oh it looks soooo goooood!!! Now I'm gonna do an ugly cry!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I totally agree — I wouldn’t wear it with the Speedy.  i was just showing SSM how it would look like.  I don’t know if there are stronger pearl chains out there — need to look into it.


Are your pearls strung with stainless steel thread?


----------



## MikaelaN

BULL said:


> Yes, it's an interesting aspect.
> If I'd been offered these two at the store, I'd choose the USA one. The stain and the stitching is not working for the French one



Oh for sure. In this specific case, although having it be made in France would be a bonus, I much prefer the MIU one for a number of reasons.


----------



## glossy18

I've been reading this forum and I feel happy when someone receives their bag and stressed out when someone's order is still pending product availability or hasn't shipped yet.  I've been chasing the Speedy 20 when I saw it on ig but was too late for the pre-order. I called CS on the day of the release 10/29 but there is no store available nearby.  I emailed concierge but did not see the reply until 2hrs after. Concierge said that the black strap is not available but recommended the pink one instead. I decided to go ahead with the pink one but it was on pending product availability for exactly a week until I got the notification that it was shipped from Ontario, CA. I finally got the bag today and it's MIF and fortunately, there are no oddities or quality issues. 

I tried on the bag and it falls on the waist even though I'm just 5'2" and I might check out the strap extenders I saw here (thanks for sharing them!)

Congrats to those who got theirs already and for those who are waiting for theirs to come or still trying to order one, hang in there and praying that you will also have the chance to get yours soon!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Are your pearls strung with stainless steel thread?



From what I can tell, some kind of wire.  It’s a thin metal wire looking thing.  I don’t know how strong it is.  I wish I can ask DD to make one for me so we can be sure it is strong enough.  (She took a jewelry making class years ago so she has some basic tools for it.)


----------



## imetazoa

patty_o said:


> I got my 16mm vachetta strap today and it looks perfect on the Speedy 20!
> I guess the next step is bag organizers (and I wanted to get your opinions on it). Do you think the Speedy 20 needs a bag organizer? or it's too small for it? I know I didn't get one for my Nano Speedy cause the it's already super tiny, but wanted to know if it's a good idea for the Speedy 20.


Please share a pic! I was able to order one through my SA but don’t know how long it will take to ship. Exciting!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> What’s the patina champ method @balen.girl? Sorry if I have missed it. And no chemicals? No spray? Your patina does look gorgeous and a beautiful honey colour and very even. And even caught in the rain and no spotting too. It’s amazing.


Hi Bumbles, sorry for late reply. You can search a thread about patina champ at tpf. I think she also made a youtube video. I can’t remember exactly. Yes, no spray at all. Just sun and damp socks.


----------



## Celinechu20

patty_o said:


> I got my 16mm vachetta strap today and it looks perfect on the Speedy 20!
> I guess the next step is bag organizers (and I wanted to get your opinions on it). Do you think the Speedy 20 needs a bag organizer? or it's too small for it? I know I didn't get one for my Nano Speedy cause the it's already super tiny, but wanted to know if it's a good idea for the Speedy 20.


i think the only reason I would get an organizer would be to keep the lining clean? Otherwise this bag doesn't need an organizer in my opinion...


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> Hi Bumbles, sorry for late reply. You can search a thread about patina champ at tpf. I think she also made a youtube video. I can’t remember exactly. Yes, no spray at all. Just sun and damp socks.


Thank you I will give it a search. Your patina is gorgeous!


----------



## DrTr

patty_o said:


> I got my 16mm vachetta strap today and it looks perfect on the Speedy 20!
> I guess the next step is bag organizers (and I wanted to get your opinions on it). Do you think the Speedy 20 needs a bag organizer? or it's too small for it? I know I didn't get one for my Nano Speedy cause the it's already super tiny, but wanted to know if it's a good idea for the Speedy 20.


I have a Samorga 1.2 mm felt Alma BB organizer that fits perfectly in my speedy 20. But I don’t use it - I have all my things in pouches and don’t feel I need the protection. But the 1.2 doesn’t take up too much room. I think it would work great if you want one!  HTH


----------



## scarlet555

patty_o said:


> I got my 16mm vachetta strap today and it looks perfect on the Speedy 20!
> I guess the next step is bag organizers (and I wanted to get your opinions on it). Do you think the Speedy 20 needs a bag organizer? or it's too small for it? I know I didn't get one for my Nano Speedy cause the it's already super tiny, but wanted to know if it's a good idea for the Speedy 20.



Would love to see a vachette comparison of the new strap and speedy 20!

I ordered one too but won’t know when it gets here.


----------



## patty_o

Here’s the pic of the Speedy 20 with the 16mm vachetta strap. For reference I am 5’2, and the strap is on the second to the longest setting. Please excuse the pile of clothes behind me and a plain looking bedroom (my office room is where all the good stuff is).


----------



## scarlet555

patty_o said:


> Here’s the pic of the Speedy 20 with the 16mm vachetta strap. For reference I am 5’2, and the strap is on the second to the longest setting. Please excuse the pile of clothes behind me and a plain looking bedroom (my office room is where all the good stuff is).



Omg the color is so perfect
And thank you.
You both look so cute


----------



## imetazoa

patty_o said:


> Here’s the pic of the Speedy 20 with the 16mm vachetta strap. For reference I am 5’2, and the strap is on the second to the longest setting. Please excuse the pile of clothes behind me and a plain looking bedroom (my office room is where all the good stuff is).


thank you for sharing! it does look perfect!


----------



## liz_

MikaelaN said:


> I know someone who just received their Speedy 20 shipped from Ontario, CA (pre-ordered 10/22) and it’s MIF. Mine was shipped from NJ and is MIU and upon comparing them there are some big manufacturing differences.
> 
> The vachetta color and texture is very different on both tabs. MIF is lighter in color and smooth whereas MIU is darker and has a raw leather feel to it.
> View attachment 5246677
> View attachment 5246678
> View attachment 5246679
> 
> 
> MIF is much more relaxed and MIU is structured.
> View attachment 5246696
> 
> 
> MIF leather attachments sewn on crooked and at angle vs. MIU is sewn straight across. This perhaps may be the cause of some others’ crooked handles.
> View attachment 5246699
> View attachment 5246700
> View attachment 5246701
> 
> 
> The side profile of both are slightly different. MIF sits a bit skinnier and taller and MIU is more shaped like a mailbox. The piping is slightly thicker on MIU as well.
> View attachment 5246704
> 
> 
> MIF came with a stain on the handle.
> View attachment 5246705


Interesting, I like the MIU better, the shape and color of leather is nicer and of course the handle is better also. My speedy 20 empreinte MIS was poorly embossed and leather was slouchy the MIU I now have is much nicer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MikaelaN said:


> I know someone who just received their Speedy 20 shipped from Ontario, CA (pre-ordered 10/22) and it’s MIF. Mine was shipped from NJ and is MIU and upon comparing them there are some big manufacturing differences.
> 
> The vachetta color and texture is very different on both tabs. MIF is lighter in color and smooth whereas MIU is darker and has a raw leather feel to it.
> View attachment 5246677
> View attachment 5246678
> View attachment 5246679
> 
> 
> MIF is much more relaxed and MIU is structured.
> View attachment 5246696
> 
> 
> MIF leather attachments sewn on crooked and at angle vs. MIU is sewn straight across. This perhaps may be the cause of some others’ crooked handles.
> View attachment 5246699
> View attachment 5246700
> View attachment 5246701
> 
> 
> The side profile of both are slightly different. MIF sits a bit skinnier and taller and MIU is more shaped like a mailbox. The piping is slightly thicker on MIU as well.
> View attachment 5246704
> 
> 
> MIF came with a stain on the handle.
> View attachment 5246705


Wow thank you for the comparison! 
Which one seems better to you?


----------



## MikaelaN

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow thank you for the comparison!
> Which one seems better to you?



In this case, the MIU Speedy is much better in my opinion. If all things were equal and there wasn’t the stain on the handle for MIF and the stitching job was better then I would say it’s a matter of preference.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MikaelaN said:


> In this case, the MIU Speedy is much better in my opinion. If all things were equal and there wasn’t the stain on the handle for MIF and the stitching job was better then I would say it’s a matter of preference.


Thank you


----------



## MikaelaN

liz_ said:


> Interesting, I like the MIU better, the shape and color of leather is nicer and of course the handle is better also. My speedy 20 empreinte MIS was poorly embossed and leather was slouchy the MIU I now have is much nicer.



I’m glad you were able to exchange and find one that was nicer! I’ve seen some faint empreinte embossing lately and I definitely prefer it to be deeper.


----------



## Gypsygrl

Celinechu20 said:


> Hi all, questions on this bag, the two sides that have the shoulder strap hook, was the leather supposed to be glued to bag or just hanging like what I have, see pic below. The reason I was asking is I saw a video on YouTube and she was trying to glue it to “fix “?
> View attachment 5246211



Mine also are "hanging". I don't believe the tabs are meant to be glued down


Celinechu20 said:


> Hi all, questions on this bag, the two sides that have the shoulder strap hook, was the leather supposed to be glued to bag or just hanging like what I have, see pic below. The reason I was asking is I saw a video on YouTube and she was trying to glue it to “fix “?
> View attachment 5246211



Mine also are “hanging” and I believe that’s how this bag is supposed to look.


----------



## Gypsygrl

mandyglick said:


> Hi everyone! I have an urgent question!!! I was lucky to get both the pink and black version. However, one is made in France and the other is made in US. My issue is the bag is sewn/seam on the inside under the pocket on the MIU and the MIF is sewn under the the opposite side not under the pocket. Does anyone have the seam on the opposite side of the pocket??? I realize there are a lot of quirks and quality issues but I’m concerned someone returned the MIF one and it’s fake maybe… HELP
> 
> View attachment 5246019


Mine is MIU and the seam is under the pocket. Given all the pics here, I think it’s just random what side the seam is sewn on.


----------



## Gypsygrl

Wanted to share my pics also, since in my excitement I made a little error. My bag was delivered last week but I was out of town so didn’t get it till Tuesday. Given some of the quality issues posted here, I inspected it throughly and didn’t mind the minor wrinkling on one of the handles (I have the same issue with my Keepall) but I noticed a small mark on one of the tabs that appears to be an ink stain. I tried gently rubbing it off but doesn’t seem to budge and I don’t want to mess up the leather. There was a bunch of blue sharpie marking on the exterior of the shipping box, and I’m afraid I got some on my hands and transferred it to the leather. Total rookie move, I know, but I will be keeping the bag regardless. My experience is that over time this part of the leather will wind up with marks given the strap attaches there. Lastly, as others stated this little bag holds a ton! I was always a bigger purse kind of girl, so was very worried the size wouldn’t work for me but I’m thrilled it holds all my essentials. Mini pochette accessories stuffed to the brim, a Victorine, Capucines compact or Zippy coin purse, my Gucci 6 key holder(similar in size to LV 4 key, my Chanel mirror, RayBans with or without the case , a small brush and my iPhone 12 Max! I initially also had a card holder but that was a tight fit so pared down the just the ZCP


----------



## liz_

Anyone considering or get a clochette for their speedy 20? I’m trying to get a hold of my SA to order one for my black 20 empreinte.


----------



## Christine Tran

Preorder 10/14 received on tuesday 11/9

No glue, no red stitching, handles look good, and made in USA


----------



## imetazoa

I just want to add here that my MIU seems to be great quality wise, too.


----------



## Madelatorre

Omg your bags are beautiful. I got the black speedy b 20 in empariente and love it. I’m looking for canvas now and have been unsuccessful. Any tips you might want to share with a desperate canvas searching mama? Thank you and happy Veterans Day ♥️


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Madelatorre said:


> Omg your bags are beautiful. I got the black speedy b 20 in empariente and love it. I’m looking for canvas now and have been unsuccessful. Any tips you might want to share with a desperate canvas searching mama? Thank you and happy Veterans Day ♥


Dude the struggle is real!  This bag is impossible to find. I have no tips.....the last SA I spoke to two days ago said there's literally none anywhere in the US.


----------



## patty_o

Madelatorre said:


> Omg your bags are beautiful. I got the black speedy b 20 in empariente and love it. I’m looking for canvas now and have been unsuccessful. Any tips you might want to share with a desperate canvas searching mama? Thank you and happy Veterans Day ♥





Jenniekay1031 said:


> Dude the struggle is real!  This bag is impossible to find. I have no tips.....the last SA I spoke to two days ago said there's literally none anywhere in the US.


You could always change the location on the LV website from US to something like Italy, then search for the Speedy 20 and look up its availability in the US. I made sure to do this on some early mornings. 

The hardest part is getting a hold of the stores that show availability. You'll have almost no luck if you're out of state unless you know of a SA from that specific store (and if they're working that day, they check their phone at the right time, and the bag hasn't sold). 

For me, I just waited until the nearest store by me (and one I had contact with) showed up with a Speedy 20. I was lucky they had 2 of them and I got the second one that came in. This store was 2 hours from me. One store about 5 hours from me (same state) stated they had waitlists for this bag and I'd have to get on it. It was weird that this particular store had that, and not the store 2 hours from me. So to each their own I guess! Good luck!


----------



## MCBadian07

patty_o said:


> You could always change the location on the LV website from US to something like Italy, then search for the Speedy 20 and look up its availability in the US. I made sure to do this on some early mornings.
> 
> The hardest part is getting a hold of the stores that show availability. You'll have almost no luck if you're out of state unless you know of a SA from that specific store (and if they're working that day, they check their phone at the right time, and the bag hasn't sold).
> 
> For me, I just waited until the nearest store by me (and one I had contact with) showed up with a Speedy 20. I was lucky they had 2 of them and I got the second one that came in. This store was 2 hours from me. One store about 5 hours from me (same state) stated they had waitlists for this bag and I'd have to get on it. It was weird that this particular store had that, and not the store 2 hours from me. So to each their own I guess! Good luck!


Omg did you drive 5 hours to get a bag? You're my hero.


----------



## patty_o

MCBadian07 said:


> Omg did you drive 5 hours to get a bag? You're my hero.


Oh no! I put myself on the waitlist for the store that's 5 hours from me (and they were gonna ship it to me once they had the bag).

BUT the closer store that's only 2 hours from me gave me the second Speedy 20 they received from shipment! And I didn't drive 2 hours either to pick it up - they shipped it to me. It did help that I've bought from that specific store before many many many times.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

patty_o said:


> Oh no! I put myself on the waitlist for the store that's 5 hours from me (and they were gonna ship it to me once they had the bag).
> 
> BUT the closer store that's only 2 hours from me gave me the second Speedy 20 they received from shipment! And I didn't drive 2 hours either to pick it up - they shipped it to me. It did help that I've bought from that specific store before many many many times.


Nice!  That’s a great little trick too thanks for the tip.  I searched most of the east coast and nothing.
I’m trying to not buy anything else as a “consolation prize” to make myself feel better for being stupid and returning it in the first place!
I just wish I could get an answer from CS if the bag is limited….but none of them seem to have any idea.  One says one thing….another says something different.


----------



## balen.girl

Just sharing what can fit inside this cutie speedy 20.. Still have plenty of room, and I forgot to put my key cles on the picture, but definitely can fit well. 
- Kirigami medium pouch
- wet wipes & hand sanitizer inside ziplock plastic bag
- eco bag
- Iphone mini


----------



## scubagirl

lsquare said:


> For those that are getting shipment notifications recently, when did you place the order? I did on 10/27, and the status is still pending product availability…


I placed my order on October 25th, it stayed "pending product availability" until it finally shipped out on the 10th of November. Fingers crossed it arrives lol! I hope you get yours too!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Just did an unboxing video on this made in France cutie! I'm obsessed! I hope everyone that wants one will be able to locate one.


----------



## snibor

Leo the Lion said:


> Just did an unboxing video on this made in France cutie! I'm obsessed! I hope everyone that wants one will be able to locate one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248756


I literally just watched it!  I knew this was it!  Congrats!


----------



## Leo the Lion

snibor said:


> I literally just watched it!  I knew this was it!  Congrats!


I was not going to add it but it was just too cute to pass up. Thanks for watching, you know me well!!! xoxo  TGIF!


----------



## lsquare

scubagirl said:


> I placed my order on October 25th, it stayed "pending product availability" until it finally shipped out on the 10th of November. Fingers crossed it arrives lol! I hope you get yours too!


Thank you! I just received the email notification today that I will receive it on Wednesday!


----------



## Bumbles

Leo the Lion said:


> Just did an unboxing video on this made in France cutie! I'm obsessed! I hope everyone that wants one will be able to locate one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5248756


Looks perfect Leo! Congrats!


----------



## Christine Tran

I am 5’2 for reference! It is perfect for me!


----------



## Madelatorre

Christine Tran said:


> I am 5’2 for reference! It is perfect for me!



So cute! I just scored one today after calling 1334365 stores haha. I’m almost 5’3” so hoping it works


----------



## Jenniekay1031

managed to find one second hand…..but it’s over retail, so I’m not sure what to do.  The wait might be really long but then I wouldn’t have to worry about authenticity.  
it is a made in France and it looks good other then the top of the canvas seems a little misaligned


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> managed to find one second hand…..but it’s over retail, so I’m not sure what to do.  The wait might be really long but then I wouldn’t have to worry about authenticity.
> it is a made in France and it looks good other then the top of the canvas seems a little misaligned


I tried asking you if you bought the one online you posted about in the stalking thread but my comment was deleted.  I guess you weren’t able to get it.  For me, I would wait to purchase thru lv.  But do what’s best for you.

edit..I see you were just looking for it in stalking thread. Someone else posted pink had been available on line.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

snibor said:


> I tried asking you if you bought the one online you posted about in the stalking thread but my comment was deleted.  I guess you weren’t able to get it.  For me, I would wait to purchase thru lv.  But do what’s best for you.
> 
> edit..I see you were just looking for it in stalking thread. Someone else posted pink had been available on line.


Yeah I didn’t see the comment!  I think that post deletes anything that’s not specifically ISO or here this is up right now.
I missed the one that was online this morning but it does give me hope.
Someone in a FB group posted one and it looks pretty good it’s MIF.
I’m kind of leaning toward just waiting it out and I don’t know if it’s offensive to ask her if I can have the bag authenticated.  You know?
Here’s the top….the canvas looks off to me which doesn’t both me as long as it’s authentic


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I ended up passing.  I am 100% fine buying second hand, all my current bags are.  But if I’m going to pay 2K for a bag I think I would rather by directly from the store….that way if anything is wrong I have a way to correct it but getting a replacement or refund.

Gonna practice patience and see what that’s like…lol and my husband promised me a trip to the store for Christmas and he was a little sad when I told him I found one second hand. I think he’s hoping it’s available when we go to the store.  So maybe!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Ya’ll…..seriously I don’t even know what just happened but the pink was online and I was able to order it!
I’m shaking!  And…..screw patience apparently?!?!?!?!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Ya’ll…..seriously I don’t even know what just happened but the pink was online and I was able to order it!
> I’m shaking!  And…..screw patience apparently?!?!?!?!


Lucky score, congrats!


----------



## 444faith

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Ya’ll…..seriously I don’t even know what just happened but the pink was online and I was able to order it!
> I’m shaking!  And…..screw patience apparently?!?!?!?!


Yes and I saw it was available 5am this morning unfortunately for me I’m holding out for the black. I’m happy you were able to purchase


----------



## luvspurses

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Ya’ll…..seriously I don’t even know what just happened but the pink was online and I was able to order it!
> I’m shaking!  And…..screw patience apparently?!?!?!?!


congrats. i actually prefer the pink! so happy you found it!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Ya’ll…..seriously I don’t even know what just happened but the pink was online and I was able to order it!
> I’m shaking!  And…..screw patience apparently?!?!?!?!


Happy for you!!!! Im sure your husband is happy too...relieved


----------



## Jenniekay1031

MeepMeep67 said:


> Happy for you!!!! Im sure your husband is happy too...relieved


Lol…..he still owes me the trip.  But he will get out of the store a lot lighter now . Maybe a charm!


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Ya’ll…..seriously I don’t even know what just happened but the pink was online and I was able to order it!
> I’m shaking!  And…..screw patience apparently?!?!?!?!


 
Yay!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## bluebird03

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Ya’ll…..seriously I don’t even know what just happened but the pink was online and I was able to order it!
> I’m shaking!  And…..screw patience apparently?!?!?!?!



I had purchased the empriente one back when it launched but returned it (just found it to be too stiff), now on the hunt for the canvas one in black, fingers crossed i am able to find one.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I had purchased the empriente one back when it launched but returned it (just found it to be too stiff), now on the hunt for the canvas one in black, fingers crossed i am able to find one.


I hope you can find one.....personally the black is more me, but knowing I had it and returned it I decided I was going to go for either if they became available.  I want to get a Speedy 25, and I love the pink strap with the DA, so I'm thinking I will switch those two up.
I have found for online ordering.....weekends are best and odd times, early in the morning, and dinner time.


----------



## bluebird03

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I hope you can find one.....personally the black is more me, but knowing I had it and returned it I decided I was going to go for either if they became available.  I want to get a Speedy 25, and I love the pink strap with the DA, so I'm thinking I will switch those two up.
> I have found for online ordering.....weekends are best and odd times, early in the morning, and dinner time.



Good luck! I hope you find one soon and thanks for the tip!


----------



## sammypurple

I feel so late to the party on this one! I’ve been out of the higher-end luxury game for at least a decade now, but when I stumbled upon this Speedy, it made my heart sing. It’s such a perfect size! Now the struggle is on to track one down.


----------



## DrTr

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Ya’ll…..seriously I don’t even know what just happened but the pink was online and I was able to order it!
> I’m shaking!  And…..screw patience apparently?!?!?!?!


Yay!  Can’t wait to see it - this little beauty is one of my favorite bags and I have lots of favorites!  Pics when she arrives!


----------



## scubagirl

Woohoo! I have it! Good luck to the rest waiting for it! It is adorable!! Came stuffed with air paper and the lock in its box inside a mini dustbag too Also sent me Issue 12 of their catalogue


----------



## Jenniekay1031

If anyone is still looking for one, check the website today.  Apparently a pink was just listed about 20 minutes ago (gone now)...but from what I have seen...if one gets listed, others do too.  Three were on the site yesterday!


----------



## princesscatya

Jenniekay1031 said:


> If anyone is still looking for one, check the website today.  Apparently a pink was just listed about 20 minutes ago (gone now)...but from what I have seen...if one gets listed, others do too.  Three were on the site yesterday!


Is this on the US or Canada Website?

I've been stalking the Canada website for weeks now. Hoping I can grab one.


----------



## fiery_rose

princesscatya said:


> Is this on the US or Canada Website?
> 
> I've been stalking the Canada website for weeks now. Hoping I can grab one.


I've been stalking the US website for a while now and saw a pink one this morning. Went to put it in my cart and it was already gone


----------



## dryice

this looks really cute


----------



## Jenniekay1031

princesscatya said:


> Is this on the US or Canada Website?
> 
> I've been stalking the Canada website for weeks now. Hoping I can grab one.


I've seen it on the US site.


----------



## princesscatya

fiery_rose said:


> I've been stalking the US website for a while now and saw a pink one this morning. Went to put it in my cart and it was already gone


Im really hoping we can still snag one.


----------



## kookai-lola

princesscatya said:


> Is this on the US or Canada Website?
> 
> I've been stalking the Canada website for weeks now. Hoping I can grab one.



I saw it this morning on the Canada site.


----------



## newaroundhere

PINK IS ATB NOW GO!!


----------



## MCBadian07

princesscatya said:


> Is this on the US or Canada Website?
> 
> I've been stalking the Canada website for weeks now. Hoping I can grab one.


US and Canada stock are the same online as Canadian orders ship from US warehouse.

I saw one online around 1.30am ET but add to bag and it was sold out already.
I was able to snag the one online at 6.24pm ET just now (pink) and paid express shipping because I've been stalking online and asking multiple CS/CA to order and they weren't able to. So there's no way I'm waiting another 2 weeks for delivery


----------



## fiery_rose

YIKES!! After stalking the US website for the past 10 days after returning the defective one I got, I finally scored a pink one! Keeping my fingers crossed that I have better luck this time around.


----------



## fiery_rose

MCBadian07 said:


> US and Canada stock are the same online as Canadian orders ship from US warehouse.
> 
> I saw one online around 1.30am ET but add to bag and it was sold out already.
> I was able to snag the one online at 6.24pm ET just now (pink) and paid express shipping because I've been stalking online and asking multiple CS/CA to order and they weren't able to. So there's no way I'm waiting another 2 weeks for delivery


I paid for overnite shipping too


----------



## Jenniekay1031

fiery_rose said:


> I paid for overnite shipping too





MCBadian07 said:


> US and Canada stock are the same online as Canadian orders ship from US warehouse.
> 
> I saw one online around 1.30am ET but add to bag and it was sold out already.
> I was able to snag the one online at 6.24pm ET just now (pink) and paid express shipping because I've been stalking online and asking multiple CS/CA to order and they weren't able to. So there's no way I'm waiting another 2 weeks for delivery



yay for both of you!!!!  I did overnight shipping too....but I didn't even see the option for standard and I was in too much of a hurry to care!  I don't even think I was breathing while I was trying to check out.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

so.....there seems to be a pattern here (for anyone still looking).  Yesterday and today they listed three: morning, noon and night.  Morning yesterday was 6am and I think todays was 7-7:30.  Afternoon was 12:30 yesterday and then 1:30 today, evening 5:30 yesterday around 6:30 today.  If you're stalking it......tomorrow morning I would be watching in the 8am hour.  
It really seems like I have too much time on my hands....honestly I'm just observant


----------



## fiery_rose

Jenniekay1031 said:


> yay for both of you!!!!  I did overnight shipping too....but I didn't even see the option for standard and I was in too much of a hurry to care!  I don't even think I was breathing while I was trying to check out.


Come to think of it, I don't think there was any other delivery option. I was too busy trying to complete the order before it disappeared on me again to care


----------



## scubagirl

For those that want to know-Comparison shot of my 3 speedy’s:

-World Tour 30 Made in France
-Speedy 20 Black strap Made in USA
-Nano Speedy Made in France

3 different textures of canvas, both my 20 & 30 have really nice thick, feels really durable canvas. My 20 also has a glossy texture to the canvas, while my Nano is super thin, dull finish, and squishy


----------



## bluebird03

Jenniekay1031 said:


> so.....there seems to be a pattern here (for anyone still looking).  Yesterday and today they listed three: morning, noon and night.  Morning yesterday was 6am and I think todays was 7-7:30.  Afternoon was 12:30 yesterday and then 1:30 today, evening 5:30 yesterday around 6:30 today.  If you're stalking it......tomorrow morning I would be watching in the 8am hour.
> It really seems like I have too much time on my hands....honestly I'm just observant


thanks @Jenniekay1031 are these CST?


----------



## Jenniekay1031

sleeplessinseattle said:


> thanks @Jenniekay1031 are these CST?


Those are EST…..might have been helpful huh


----------



## bluebird03

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Those are EST…..might have been helpful huh


No worries, thank you though!!


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Meanwhile..I'm having serious doubts about keeping this bag. I tried on the PSM in store yesterday and it gave me butterflies in my stomach while I didn't get that wow factor with speedy 20. I promised my hubby I'll only get one out of the two and the dilemma is killing me D:


----------



## coffeerun

Were all of the ones offered today/yesterday with the pink strap? Also, newbie here- how do I get notified when another member posts that the item is available on the LV site? Thanks in advance!!!!


----------



## balen.girl

scubagirl said:


> For those that want to know-Comparison shot of my 3 speedy’s:
> 
> -World Tour 30 Made in France
> -Speedy 20 Black strap Made in USA
> -Nano Speedy Made in France
> 
> 3 different textures of canvas, both my 20 & 30 have really nice thick, feels really durable canvas. My 20 also has a glossy texture to the canvas, while my Nano is super thin, dull finish, and squishy


I agree with you. Speedy 20 canvas feels thicker and more durable compare to speedy nano. And I love the shiny hardware on speedy 20, and all the hardware match too..!


----------



## scubagirl

balen.girl said:


> I agree with you. Speedy 20 canvas feels thicker and more durable compare to speedy nano. And I love the shiny hardware on speedy 20, and all the hardware match too..!


lol, I'm debating as to whether I keep the nano, the 20 really is perfect, plus that strap is removable! I just wish they had made it a tad longer, I probably won't use that strap, but my monogram one instead.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Speedy 20 on the site now!!!!!  GO!


----------



## MCBadian07

Speedy 20 Pink ATB


----------



## bluebird03

I wish the black one would pop up as well. I have been calling stores, CS but no luck.


----------



## fiery_rose

MCBadian07 said:


> I saw one online around 1.30am ET but add to bag and it was sold out already.
> I was able to snag the one online at 6.24pm ET just now (pink) and paid express shipping because I've been stalking online and asking multiple CS/CA to order and they weren't able to. So there's no way I'm waiting another 2 weeks for delivery





Jenniekay1031 said:


> yay for both of you!!!!  I did overnight shipping too....but I didn't even see the option for standard and I was in too much of a hurry to care!  I don't even think I was breathing while I was trying to check out.



I just placed my order 4 hours ago and I already got a shipping confirmation.  It will be delivered tomorrow. I was not expecting that. Has your orders been shipped too??


----------



## MCBadian07

fiery_rose said:


> I just placed my order 4 hours ago and I already got a shipping confirmation.  It will be delivered tomorrow. I was not expecting that. Has your orders been shipped too??


Not yet. I'm in Canada so likely will ship tomorrow and I get it Wednesday or Thursday with express shipping.


----------



## MCBadian07

coffeerun said:


> Were all of the ones offered today/yesterday with the pink strap? Also, newbie here- how do I get notified when another member posts that the item is available on the LV site? Thanks in advance!!!!


The ones I saw today were all with pink strap.

There is a "Watch" button at the top of this thread as well as the "Stalking Thread". You can get notified my notification and email I think.





__





						What LV are you stalking today? US/CA
					

Please post Louis Vuitton items you’re stalking and any hard to find items that pop up online,  *please indicate if you're seeking the item or if you've seen it available!*  The official LV email to inquire about ordering is concierge@contact.louisvuitton.com  This is not a discussion/chat...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## EpiFanatic

purse_luver_jen said:


> Meanwhile..I'm having serious doubts about keeping this bag. I tried on the PSM in store yesterday and it gave me butterflies in my stomach while I didn't get that wow factor with speedy 20. I promised my hubby I'll only get one out of the two and the dilemma is killing me D:


You should get what you really love.


----------



## Celinechu20

purse_luver_jen said:


> Meanwhile..I'm having serious doubts about keeping this bag. I tried on the PSM in store yesterday and it gave me butterflies in my stomach while I didn't get that wow factor with speedy 20. I promised my hubby I'll only get one out of the two and the dilemma is killing me D:


I am with you actually... I received my speedy 20 a couple of weeks ago, and now I realized that I like my other bags more: psm, petite malle souple, bumbag more. My petite malle souple and speedy 20  are about the same size , (speedy 20 could hold slightly more stuff though). But every time I went out, I always grabbed my malle souple.... haven't used speedy 20 even once.... because it sticks out too much when I carry it crossbody. I do like the look when carry it on shoulder or on one hand, but I prefer carrying crossbody for this bag.... So anyway...I'm Still thinking whether I should keep it before the 30days come... this dilemma is also killing me...


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Have you tried it with a different strap?  I do think it sticks out a little much as a cross body, but I think a different strap will help that.  You should definitely keep what you love and if your never reaching for this bag.....that's a decent sign.


----------



## fiery_rose

She just arrived this morning!! I'm happy to report that I got a good one this time, with only 1 minor flaw that I can remedy myself (excess glue on the handle). And for bonus points, she's made in France! Although, I would have been just as happy if she was made in the US.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

She’s here!…..again 

I’m not sure what to say….I’m super thankful because I was able to correct my mistake, but I like this bag so much better then the one I had!  I’m not even sure if I prefer the black strap anymore because the pink is really vibrant and pretty and matches the interior red of the bag.
I don’t see any red flags.  The handles look like they line up better and there are no nicks in the piping like my last one had.  Canvas seems lined up well too and may side tabs are pretty tacked down, and no lining sewn through the stitches.  The lock and key came in a little box….my last one the lock came attacked to the bag and the keys were just hanging out inside the bag.  And this one is really soft and smooshy not hard and boxy like my other one was because its made in France!!!!!!  

and now she has to be put away until January when I launch my business because this is my reward for that work!


----------



## fiery_rose

I love how small it is, but fits sooooo much! With the exception of my iPad mini, I can fit everything in here that I usually carry in my Chanel Jumbo (even my huge sunnies that I forgot to include in the photo)


----------



## Jenniekay1031

fiery_rose said:


> She just arrived this morning!! I'm happy to report that I got a good one this time, with only 1 minor flaw that I can remedy myself (excess glue on the handle). And for bonus points, she's made in France! Although, I would have been just as happy if she was made in the US.
> 
> View attachment 5251745
> View attachment 5251746
> View attachment 5251747


Mine just arrived too!  And she's perfect....congrats on yours!!!!


----------



## fiery_rose

Jenniekay1031 said:


> She’s here!…..again
> 
> I’m not sure what to say….I’m super thankful because I was able to correct my mistake, but I like this bag so much better then the one I had!  I’m not even sure if I prefer the black strap anymore because the pink is really vibrant and pretty and matches the interior red of the bag.
> I don’t see any red flags.  The handles look like they line up better and there are no nicks in the piping like my last one had.  Canvas seems lined up well too and may side tabs are pretty tacked down, and no lining sewn through the stitches.  The lock and key came in a little box….my last one the lock came attacked to the bag and the keys were just hanging out inside the bag.  And this one is really soft and smooshy not hard and boxy like my other one was because its made in France!!!!!!
> 
> and now she has to be put away until January when I launch my business because this is my reward for that work!


So glad everything worked out for the best!


----------



## Jaekayelle

I am still waiting on my preorder from 10/27. Anyone else still waiting for theirs too? Maybe the black strap has a bigger delay as it seems as though the pink strap is releasing more frequently this week. Nevertheless, I love all the new bags everyone is getting, so adorable!  Can't wait to recieve mine, whenever that may be!


----------



## snibor

Jaekayelle said:


> I am still waiting in my preorder from 10/27. Anyone else still waiting for theirs too? Maybe the black strap has a bigger delay as it seems as though the pink strap is releasing more frequently this week. Nevertheless, I love all the new bags everyone is getting, so adorable!  Can't wait to recieve mine, whenever that may be!


I hope you get yours soon.


----------



## fiery_rose

Jaekayelle said:


> I am still waiting in my preorder from 10/27. Anyone else still waiting for theirs too? Maybe the black strap has a bigger delay as it seems as though the pink strap is releasing more frequently this week. Nevertheless, I love all the new bags everyone is getting, so adorable!  Can't wait to recieve mine, whenever that may be!


You should probably be getting yours soon. I preordered the black strap on 10/22 and it shipped on 11/4. Sadly, mine was defective when it arrived, so I had to return it. It was an intense 10 days of stalking the website and finally landed a pink one yesterday. While the pink strap is not what I wanted, I don't plan on using the strap anyway, as the guitar straps are not my style.

Looking forward to seeing your reveal soon!!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Jaekayelle said:


> I am still waiting in my preorder from 10/27. Anyone else still waiting for theirs too? Maybe the black strap has a bigger delay as it seems as though the pink strap is releasing more frequently this week. Nevertheless, I love all the new bags everyone is getting, so adorable!  Can't wait to recieve mine, whenever that may be!


I hope you get yours soon.....I think the black is in such high demand they just are taking longer.


----------



## DrTr

purse_luver_jen said:


> Meanwhile..I'm having serious doubts about keeping this bag. I tried on the PSM in store yesterday and it gave me butterflies in my stomach while I didn't get that wow factor with speedy 20. I promised my hubby I'll only get one out of the two and the dilemma is killing me D:





Celinechu20 said:


> I am with you actually... I received my speedy 20 a couple of weeks ago, and now I realized that I like my other bags more: psm, petite malle souple, bumbag more. My petite malle souple and speedy 20  are about the same size , (speedy 20 could hold slightly more stuff though). But every time I went out, I always grabbed my malle souple.... haven't used speedy 20 even once.... because it sticks out too much when I carry it crossbody. I do like the look when carry it on shoulder or on one hand, but I prefer carrying crossbody for this bag.... So anyway...I'm Still thinking whether I should keep it before the 30days come... this dilemma is also killing me...


If only our money tree matched our wishes!!! It’s so hard sometimes to be brutally honest with ourselves when deciding on a particular bag. I never thought I wanted a speedy at all - especially the ones that don’t have the zipper that goes around the side a bit for easy access. But the strap grabbed me and I am enjoying monogram these days - especially since LV is clearly scaling mono back and focusing on leather more (only H leather for me going forward, no one does leather like H, just takes longer to fund  ).

To my surprise when the bag arrived I was immediately in love!  Those butterflies were strong. And I’m loving this bag!  It is so easy to carry and use and holds everything I need.   I don’t know if it would matter to either of you, but I had some 3” gold tone strap extender chains that I added, and now it’s the perfect length for crossbody where it doesn’t stick out from my body too far. I also use my PM mono strap for crossbody. I can’t use the fuschia strap as shoulder carry only as wide straps slide off my shoulder too easy, so the extenders stay on.

I have found the longer I collect bags, if I’m more honest with myself about what I will really use and love when I receive one, I am much happier overall. I also keep up on what’s coming, and I find if I’m drawn to something and think about it until the release, I can usually tell if I will really regret letting a particular one go by or if it‘s a must have. Of course if we all had unlimited funds we could do any and all we loved! Good luck to you both as you decide. It‘s a wonderful bag for many of us, but not for everyone. Glad they make different ones so we can find what we like.


----------



## MCBadian07

Jenniekay1031 said:


> She’s here!…..again
> 
> I’m not sure what to say….I’m super thankful because I was able to correct my mistake, but I like this bag so much better then the one I had!  I’m not even sure if I prefer the black strap anymore because the pink is really vibrant and pretty and matches the interior red of the bag.
> I don’t see any red flags.  The handles look like they line up better and there are no nicks in the piping like my last one had.  Canvas seems lined up well too and may side tabs are pretty tacked down, and no lining sewn through the stitches.  The lock and key came in a little box….my last one the lock came attacked to the bag and the keys were just hanging out inside the bag.  And this one is really soft and smooshy not hard and boxy like my other one was because its made in France!!!!!!
> 
> and now she has to be put away until January when I launch my business because this is my reward for that work!


Omg it's gorgeous !! Congrats on scoring the pink one MIF! Fingers crossed mine is also MIF...hope it arrives tomorrow


----------



## k5ml3k

Does anyone have an SA that has this bag Made in France? I hate being one of these people…but I am


----------



## Bumbles

fiery_rose said:


> She just arrived this morning!! I'm happy to report that I got a good one this time, with only 1 minor flaw that I can remedy myself (excess glue on the handle). And for bonus points, she's made in France! Although, I would have been just as happy if she was made in the US.
> 
> View attachment 5251745
> View attachment 5251746
> View attachment 5251747


Looks great! Glad it was better this time


----------



## Bumbles

Jenniekay1031 said:


> She’s here!…..again
> 
> I’m not sure what to say….I’m super thankful because I was able to correct my mistake, but I like this bag so much better then the one I had!  I’m not even sure if I prefer the black strap anymore because the pink is really vibrant and pretty and matches the interior red of the bag.
> I don’t see any red flags.  The handles look like they line up better and there are no nicks in the piping like my last one had.  Canvas seems lined up well too and may side tabs are pretty tacked down, and no lining sewn through the stitches.  The lock and key came in a little box….my last one the lock came attacked to the bag and the keys were just hanging out inside the bag.  And this one is really soft and smooshy not hard and boxy like my other one was because its made in France!!!!!!
> 
> and now she has to be put away until January when I launch my business because this is my reward for that work!


The bag looks perfect!  And definitely a bonus it’s MIF. So happy for you that this one is better, but such a shame it can’t be used til January. You definitely have a lot of control and willpower. If it was me, I would be wanting to be using this beauty and show it off. Congrats on your cutie and new business!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Bumbles said:


> The bag looks perfect!  And definitely a bonus it’s MIF. So happy for you that this one is better, but such a shame it can’t be used til January. You definitely have a lot of control and willpower. If it was me, I would be wanting to be using this beauty and show it off. Congrats on your cutie and new business!


Thank you!.......yeah it's def hard to box her right back up and pretend it's not here....but that's how I justified the purchase.  I will probably take her out and play a little when I'm dressed cuter then today (sweatpants and no makeup!).....I want to see what fits and maybe what (if an) accessories I could plan for.  I always buy bags but never cute stuff to put in them.


----------



## calipursegal

So fashionphile is selling the straps (no bag, just the strap) for $995-$1195!

I think I will try to get the bag again and sell the strap, so definitely let me know if you see the 20 back on the LV site. Since others had luck I’m hopeful and maybe I’ll get MIF!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

MCBadian07 said:


> Omg it's gorgeous !! Congrats on scoring the pink one MIF! Fingers crossed mine is also MIF...hope it arrives tomorrow


Thank you!  Mine came from New Jersey, if that helps anyone.  I assumed it would be a return that someone else didn't want.....but my first one didn't have the lock and keys in a box, so I think this is a new one....not a customer return.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

calipursegal said:


> So fashionphile is selling the straps (no bag, just the strap) for $995-$1195!
> 
> I think I will try to get the bag again and sell the strap, so definitely let me know if you see the 20 back on the LV site. Since others had luck I’m hopeful and maybe I’ll get MIF!


I saw a post on FB they offered someone $700.00 for the strap.


----------



## calipursegal

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I saw a post on FB they offered someone $700.00 for the strap.


Omg I had no clue! I bought the plain canvas strap from them priced at retail for $295 but I returned it when I returned my bag. I could’ve had the bag and the canvas strap for much cheaper if I sold my pink strap. Hope I can get them both again….


----------



## Sunshine mama

Finally joining!!! So excited!!!


----------



## MCBadian07

calipursegal said:


> So fashionphile is selling the straps (no bag, just the strap) for $995-$1195!
> 
> I think I will try to get the bag again and sell the strap, so definitely let me know if you see the 20 back on the LV site. Since others had luck I’m hopeful and maybe I’ll get MIF!


I would love the black strap... but not sure if I can justify that price in USD


----------



## calipursegal

MCBadian07 said:


> I would love the black strap... but not sure if I can justify that price in USD


I doubt anyone will pay that honestly. Just watch the item. It gets discounted the longer it’s on the site, up to 30%.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally joining!!! So excited!!!
> View attachment 5251906


So pretty and MIF!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So pretty and MIF!


Thank you!   And yes it is!!!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

MCBadian07 said:


> I would love the black strap... but not sure if I can justify that price in USD


I know I was thinking the same thing!  I do really love the black strap….but they are asking so much for them.


----------



## fiery_rose

calipursegal said:


> I doubt anyone will pay that honestly. Just watch the item. It gets discounted the longer it’s on the site, up to 30%.


Even at 30% off, I don't think the straps are worth $700.
$300-$500? ... maybe

I do like the black one tho!


----------



## bluebird03

Glad for folks who are able to get the bag. I am pretty much ready to give up! The stalking, chasing down SA’s and calling customer service has got me tired!!


----------



## sammypurple

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Glad for folks who are able to get the bag. I am pretty much ready to give up! The stalking, chasing down SA’s and calling customer service has got me tired!!



The pink was up a few minutes ago. Had to only be one because it was gone before I could even put it in my cart.


----------



## snibor

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Glad for folks who are able to get the bag. I am pretty much ready to give up! The stalking, chasing down SA’s and calling customer service has got me tired!!


I’m thinking this will eventually be readily available like the pochette Métis was.  I think there’s a good chance it will become permanent


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally joining!!! So excited!!!
> View attachment 5251906


Congrats SM! It finally arrived and you managed to score one. It’s gorgeous, and love the pic as usual.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Wow.  I don't remember the last time an LV bag got this much hype and deserved love.  But, I was never on the nano, or the PM, or the PSM train so maybe people were as crazed about those as well and I just didn't know.  93 pages, and it's been officially released for less than a month.  I get it, (cause I have two) but am still a bit surprised.  Hope everyone who wants one gets one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> Congrats SM! It finally arrived and you managed to score one. It’s gorgeous, and love the pic as usual.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> I’m thinking this will eventually be readily available like the pochette Métis was.  I think there’s a good chance it will become permanent


Maybe that's why I was able to get one.


----------



## closetluxe

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow.  I don't remember the last time an LV bag got this much hype and deserved love.  But, I was never on the nano, or the PM, or the PSM train so maybe people were as crazed about those as well and I just didn't know.  93 pages, and it's been officially released for less than a month.  I get it, (cause I have two) but am still a bit surprised.  Hope everyone who wants one gets one.


What does PSM stand for?


----------



## closetluxe

I hope this speedy becomes a part of the permanent collection.  I would totally grab it in the DE version.


----------



## Sunshine mama

closetlux said:


> What does PSM stand for?


Palm Springs backpack


----------



## closetluxe

Sunshine mama said:


> Palm Springs backpack


Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

closetlux said:


> Thanks


I think???
I think Palm Springs Mini backpack.


----------



## bluebird03

sammypurple said:


> The pink was up a few minutes ago. Had to only be one because it was gone before I could even put it in my cart.


Thanks, I am looking for the black one and since it hasnt been available since it launched I will be pleasantly surprised if i am able to get one.


----------



## newaroundhere

calipursegal said:


> So fashionphile is selling the straps (no bag, just the strap) for $995-$1195!
> 
> I think I will try to get the bag again and sell the strap, so definitely let me know if you see the 20 back on the LV site. Since others had luck I’m hopeful and maybe I’ll get MIF!


I'm 99% sure I saw the pink strap on FP yesterday for only $750ish, I can't believe they already raised the price that much! I am planning to sell my pink strap to them, I'll let everyone know what quote they give me. I ordered the black MPA strap to wear with the 20 because the non-adjustable straps are way too short for me.


----------



## calipursegal

newaroundhere said:


> I'm 99% sure I saw the pink strap on FP yesterday for only $750ish, I can't believe they already raised the price that much! I am planning to sell my pink strap to them, I'll let everyone know what quote they give me. I ordered the black MPA strap to wear with the 20 because the non-adjustable straps are way too short for me.


I bet because it sold quickly they are raising the price. Hopefully your quote is at least $700 like someone else noted. Please share what they offer!


----------



## fiery_rose

Bumbles said:


> Looks great! Glad it was better this time


Thank you! I was a little nervous ... not gonna lie


----------



## newaroundhere

calipursegal said:


> I bet because it sold quickly they are raising the price. Hopefully your quote is at least $700 like someone else noted. Please share what they offer!


Will do! My bag is being delivered Thursday and I’ll probably submit for quote right away. I’d like to cash in while the price is high


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Finally joining!!! So excited!!!
> View attachment 5251906


Soooooo excited for you Sunshine, it's beautiful and you got the black strap!  And now I'm crying on my own (where the hell is mine!?).


----------



## Bumbles

Aliluvlv said:


> Soooooo excited for you Sunshine, it's beautiful and you got the black strap!  And now I'm crying on my own (where the hell is mine!?).


Don’t worry I’m still on the waitlist too! No idea when. And the waitlist where I am is very long. I haven’t even paid yet


----------



## lsquare

Jaekayelle said:


> I am still waiting on my preorder from 10/27. Anyone else still waiting for theirs too? Maybe the black strap has a bigger delay as it seems as though the pink strap is releasing more frequently this week. Nevertheless, I love all the new bags everyone is getting, so adorable!  Can't wait to recieve mine, whenever that may be!


I also preordered on the same day and just received mine yesterday. I got the black. Hopefully yours will arrive soon!


----------



## balen.girl

EpiFanatic said:


> Wow.  I don't remember the last time an LV bag got this much hype and deserved love.  But, I was never on the nano, or the PM, or the PSM train so maybe people were as crazed about those as well and I just didn't know.  93 pages, and it's been officially released for less than a month.  I get it, (cause I have two) but am still a bit surprised.  Hope everyone who wants one gets one.


I get it too. Because I don’t rotate my bag for more than two weeks now. Really enjoy wearing mine. I hope this will be permanent and they will come out in DA. Please hear my request LV..


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> I get it too. Because I don’t rotate my bag for more than two weeks now. Really enjoy wearing mine. I hope this will be permanent and they will come out in DA. Please hear my request LV..


I want it in DE, and perhaps giant DE.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

balen.girl said:


> I get it too. Because I don’t rotate my bag for more than two weeks now. Really enjoy wearing mine. I hope this will be permanent and they will come out in DA. Please hear my request LV..


Omg it would be so cute in DA 

I feel like I read somewhere or saw a you tube video where a CA or former CA was saying they think the bag will become part of the permanent line due to popularity and that the strap will be the limited edition aspect.  So either they will change straps seasonally or it will only be available with a regular bandouliere strap after it’s initial release.


----------



## balen.girl

Sunshine mama said:


> I want it it DE, and perhaps giant DE.


Please hear our request LV.. We want more speedy 20.


----------



## balen.girl

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Omg it would be so cute in DA
> 
> I feel like I read somewhere or saw a you tube video where a CA or former CA was saying they think the bag will become part of the permanent line due to popularity and that the strap will be the limited edition aspect.  So either they will change straps seasonally or it will only be available with a regular bandouliere strap after it’s initial release.


If it’s permanent, I hope they don’t change the hardware back to standard speedy B which mismatch and I hope they still maintain the thicker canvas. Let’s see how it goes..


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> If it’s permanent, I hope they don’t change the hardware back to standard speedy B which mismatch and I hope they still maintain the thicker canvas. Let’s see how it goes..


I think they would have to keep up with the current trend in order to charge an arm and a leg for a canvas piece.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

OK....so funny I just watched foxylv on Insta...and she commented on the 20.  She said this bag was not supposed to be part of the permanent collection, but due to popularity that may change, nothing official yet.  She said if that changes, the strap will become the limited edition with them changing it out over different seasons and collections.


----------



## kphoang

Celinechu20 said:


> Mine just came, shipped from New Jersey and made it France . I won’t say it’s perfect because it has these issues: 1)handles are slightly crooked but I believe with use it will be aligned ;2) handles have some minor scratches 3)the bag came with its lock hanging on the zipper already which makes me wonder whether it’s someone’s return. Anyway I think I’m gonna keep it.
> Pictures below with nano, speedy 25 and petite malle souple on the side for comparisons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244690
> View attachment 5244691
> View attachment 5244692
> View attachment 5244694
> View attachment 5244695


Mine also came with the lock already on the bag. Also MIF and shipped from NJ.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

So I was thinking about trying to sell my pink and source a black strap….but I tried it on today and IDK….as busy as my outfit is, I don’t hate the pink!
Now I feel like I want both straps


----------



## MCBadian07

She has arrived!! It was a struggle waiting and trying to source it online and via multiple CA/CS but persistence is key!  
There is a tiny knick on vachetta, but I can live with it. The handles are a bit crooked but I would primarily use the strap with it. Made in USA, shipped from NJ.
I love the red interior and the thickness of the canvas  hope everyone searching will be able to score one soon!


----------



## kphoang

She is finally here, and I love her so much!


----------



## MCBadian07

Sooo...apparently my CA at Saks has a black one coming in.... ahhhhh so now I will have to choose between the pink and black strap.


----------



## calipursegal

MCBadian07 said:


> Sooo...apparently my CA at Saks has a black one coming in.... ahhhhh so now I will have to choose between the pink and black strap.


Black is much harder to get and will go with more. If I could get black I would!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

MCBadian07 said:


> Sooo...apparently my CA at Saks has a black one coming in.... ahhhhh so now I will have to choose between the pink and black strap.


I would get both and sell one of the Speedy's...whichever is in better condition, and keep both straps.  So many people don't want the strap anyway.....and then you have both


----------



## MCBadian07

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I would get both and sell one of the Speedy's...whichever is in better condition, and keep both straps.  So many people don't want the strap anyway.....and then you have both


It's too much of a hassle in Canada to find a consignment store or reseller. I would just end up choosing one I think. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## scarlet555

MCBadian07 said:


> Sooo...apparently my CA at Saks has a black one coming in.... ahhhhh so now I will have to choose between the pink and black strap.


Your wonderful dilemma!  My sister loves the black and luckily I love the pink so we did fine.  But now I think nano could be a must too.  will see after my 16mm vvn comes in if I still have the craze for the nano.  
But the speedy B 20-is so very cute and useful.


----------



## fiery_rose

Just for the heck of it, I submitted my pink strap to Fashionphile for a quote. This is what they came back with:
They are currently reselling them from anywhere between $995-$1195 USD


----------



## sammypurple

fiery_rose said:


> Just for the heck of it, I submitted my pink strap to Fashionphile for a quote. This is what they came back with:
> They are currently reselling them from anywhere between $995-$1195 USD
> 
> View attachment 5252603



Wow.  That makes it even more appealing considering I was already planning on swapping out the strap.


----------



## fiery_rose

sammypurple said:


> Wow.  That makes it even more appealing considering I was already planning on swapping out the strap.


If you plan on selling to Fashionphile, try to do it before they get flooded with these straps and they start reducing their offers


----------



## snibor

fiery_rose said:


> Just for the heck of it, I submitted my pink strap to Fashionphile for a quote. This is what they came back with:
> They are currently reselling them from anywhere between $995-$1195 USD
> 
> View attachment 5252603


Pretty good deal when you think about it. That’s puts the bag at $1290 if you already have your own strap to use with it.  Even if you buy a mono strap or vachetta strap for close to $300 still less than a speedy b 25.    I wonder if they’d offer more or same for black strap.  Not sure I can part with my black strap though…Hmmm.


----------



## fiery_rose

snibor said:


> Pretty good deal when you think about it. That’s puts the bag at $1290 if you already have your own strap to use with it.  Even if you buy a mono strap or vachetta strap for close to $300 still less than a speedy b 25.    I wonder if they’d offer more or same for black strap.  Not sure I can part with my black strap though…Hmmm.


I am speculating they might offer a little bit more for the black straps as they are much more popular than the pink. If anyone is considering selling their black strap to Fashionphile, let us know!


----------



## sammypurple

fiery_rose said:


> If you plan on selling to Fashionphile, try to do it before they get flooded with these straps and they start reducing their offers



Fingers crossed I'll be able to grab one soon. I thought on it too long when they were up on Monday night.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

fiery_rose said:


> Just for the heck of it, I submitted my pink strap to Fashionphile for a quote. This is what they came back with:
> They are currently reselling them from anywhere between $995-$1195 USD
> 
> View attachment 5252603


bummer....I was toying with selling my pink strap too...but I don't have anything else to use.  Not sure if I would be ok with $600.00 or not.


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> It's too much of a hassle in Canada to find a consignment store or reseller. I would just end up choosing one I think. Decisions, decisions.


I prefer the black strap as it’s more neutral and will match easily with different clothing. Also in the long term it won’t go out of fashion either. Just my opinion. I too want to get the bag and on the waitlist for the black but no hope as yet. Enjoy your gorgeous bag! Looks great


----------



## calipursegal

If you can believe it, the same day I decided I wanted to rebuy my bag it was available on the website! I bought it last night and it’s on the way.

$600 for a strap is great, back in the day you could buy a speedy for that price! But it’s clear they are reducing the offers if someone else got $700.


----------



## fiery_rose

.


----------



## fiery_rose

calipursegal said:


> $600 for a strap is great, back in the day you could buy a speedy for that price! But it’s clear they are reducing the offers if someone else got $700.


I'm just guessing, but the offer for $700 is probably on the black strap, as it is a more popular color than the pink.


----------



## fiery_rose

calipursegal said:


> If you can believe it, the same day I decided I wanted to rebuy my bag it was available on the website! I bought it last night and it’s on the way.


Congrats on being able to rebuy so quickly! Did you score a black or pink strap?


----------



## Styleanyone

I got a quote of $500  for the pink strap. I don’t know if I should sell it or keep it.


----------



## UpTime

Can anyone share SA info for Vegas City Center please? Look like they have 1


----------



## fiery_rose

Styleanyone said:


> I got a quote of $500  for the pink strap. I don’t know if I should sell it or keep it.


If you like the strap, then keep it (you don't want to end up with seller's remorse). If the strap is not your style (like in my case) then sell it and put the money toward something you really like. I have a feeling the quotes are only going to go down from here


----------



## bluebird03

MCBadian07 said:


> Sooo...apparently my CA at Saks has a black one coming in.... ahhhhh so now I will have to choose between the pink and black strap.


If you are not interested in the black one i will take it. would you mind sharing your SA's info?


----------



## Styleanyone

@fiery_rose, I don’t use the strap because I like handheld the bag. If I haven’t seen the members here are selling it, I probably will keep it without knowing you can sell the strap alone.


----------



## fiery_rose

Styleanyone said:


> @fiery_rose, I don’t use the strap because I like handheld the bag. If I haven’t seen the members here are selling it, I probably will keep it without knowing you can sell the strap alone.


I prefer to carry my Speedy handheld as well, and that's why I have no use for the strap. If you sell it, you can look at it as your Speedy only cost you $1390 . A wise husband just told me earlier today, "money in pocket is better than strap in drawer."


----------



## MCBadian07

sleeplessinseattle said:


> If you are not interested in the black one i will take it. would you mind sharing your SA's info?


Hi darling. She is in Toronto Canada and will not be able to ship to the US.


----------



## bluebird03

MCBadian07 said:


> Hi darling. She is in Toronto Canada and will not be able to ship to the US.


Darn it!! thanks for letting me know


----------



## calipursegal

fiery_rose said:


> I'm just guessing, but the offer for $700 is probably on the black strap, as it is a more popular color than the pink.


It was the pink strap. Someone I know was quoted $650 for the pink strap. The black strap I saw on the site was actually priced lower than the pink one and it sold quickly. I think the offers are going down overall because more people are submitting quotes. 

ETA: Wow they are down to $500 now. Soon they might not take them at all


----------



## fiery_rose

calipursegal said:


> It was the pink strap. Someone I know was quoted $650 for the pink strap. The black strap I saw on the site was actually priced lower than the pink one and it sold quickly. I think the offers are going down overall because more people are submitting quotes.
> 
> ETA: Wow they are down to $500 now. Soon they might not take them at all


Thanks for the clarification. Supply and demand, right? Honestly, I don't see a very high demand for them as they are too short and not adjustable. But, everybody has different needs, so I could very well be off the mark


----------



## snibor

fiery_rose said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Supply and demand, right? Honestly, I don't see a very high demand for them as they are too short and not adjustable. But, everybody has different needs, so I could very well be off the mark


Agree except I think there’s a decent amount of people who bought the pink speedy because black was not available, but they really want the black strap.  
I submitted the black strap to FF for a quote, although I don’t think I’m going to sell it unless they offer some astronomical price.  I had planned on using it with my azur speedy, and using the mono strap with the 20.  I do like the strap a lot…just a tad too short as you said but with my speedy 25 it works.


----------



## fiery_rose

snibor said:


> Agree except I think there’s a decent amount of people who bought the pink speedy because black was not available, but they really want the black strap.
> I submitted the black strap to FF for a quote, although I don’t think I’m going to sell it unless they offer some astronomical price.  I had planned on using it with my azur speedy, and using the mono strap with the 20.  I do like the strap a lot…just a tad too short as you said but with my speedy 25 it works.


Although I wouldn't have used my strap (except for very occasionally) I probably would have considered keeping it if it was black. Sadly, I had to return that one because of a defect. Like you said, I was one of those people who settled for the pink because the black was not available.


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> You're so lucky you got both though! I'm just here stalking the website and texting my CA every few days... I'm trying to talk myself out of it though.. but FOMO


good luck!!! i have your ca comes through.


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> good luck!!! i have your ca comes through.


Did you decide which one you're keeping? I have the pink one now and the black should be coming Friday...


----------



## bbkctpf

EpiFanatic said:


> I want two monos, and I already have one mono and one noir.  But I so get it.  I've never just straight up bought two of the same bag immediately.  But it was the bag I've been waiting more than half my life for.  As soon as I saw it I knew I needed multiples.  I'm trying hard not to buy the nacre, but I don't like the blue strap, and it's hard to find a matching substitute.  However, black and mono are as classic and wearable as you can get so I'm completely at peace with mine.  I did actually try to feel a little guilty about it, but...nah...


haha, youve convinced me to look into the black one too.  it does feel dressier - maybe this could be my "sound reasoning"?   I'm glad you waited for it and got it!!! waiting that long for it and it finally came - must have been a good feeling!


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> Did you decide which one you're keeping? I have the pink one now and the black should be coming Friday...


wow your ca is amazing!  no i haven't lol, i haven't made any progress since  how do u like the pink one?


----------



## Lovesushiii

MCBadian07 said:


> Hi darling. She is in Toronto Canada and will not be able to ship to the US.



hi!! Would you be able to share your SA with me? I’m in Canada! I returned my defective one and haven’t had any luck getting another online, I would love to get my hands on another if possible !!


----------



## xXSailorMoonXx

Hi Ladies - Can anyone share their SA in San Francisco Bay Area? So in love with this bag


----------



## Jenniekay1031

So in talking straps....how is the speedy 20 strap with other bags?  I plan on getting a strap extender for it with my speedy 20...but is it a decent length for any of the other bags?  Someone had posted the pink strap with a DA speedy and it was beautiful and really made me kind of love the pink.


----------



## imetazoa

600 would be enough to buy a vachetta strap!


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So in talking straps....how is the speedy 20 strap with other bags?  I plan on getting a strap extender for it with my speedy 20...but is it a decent length for any of the other bags?  Someone had posted the pink strap with a DA speedy and it was beautiful and really made me kind of love the pink.


I plan on using the black strap with my old speedy 25 azur.  I posted a photo with it.  It totally works crossbody.


----------



## lsquare

imetazoa said:


> 600 would be enough to buy a vachetta strap!
> 
> View attachment 5253201


That’s my plan as well… Is that the 16mm VVN one?


----------



## Jenniekay1031

snibor said:


> I plan on using the black strap with my old speedy 25 azur.  I posted a photo with it.  It totally works crossbody.


thanks!  I need to go back through the thread and check other pics out.  I have seen a few black straps on FB groups for sale and I'm debating if it's worth the money, I might like having both.  But I also like the mono strap.


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> thanks!  I need to go back through the thread and check other pics out.  I have seen a few black straps on FB groups for sale and I'm debating if it's worth the money, I might like having both.  But I also like the mono strap.


I love the mono strap with the 20 and plan on wearing it that way.  I submitted my black strap for a quote from FF but I doubt I’ll sell it.  I feel like I got a new bag if I use it with my azur.  Lol.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

snibor said:


> I love the mono strap with the 20 and plan on wearing it that way.  I submitted my black strap for a quote from FF but I doubt I’ll sell it.  I feel like I got a new bag if I use it with my azur.  Lol.


I’m struggling with the thought of selling my pink.  I don’t want to de-value the bag if I ever wanted to sell it and all the paperwork says fushia.


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I’m struggling with the thought of selling my pink.  I don’t want to de-value the bag if I ever wanted to sell it and all the paperwork says fushia.


Then u should probably keep it.


----------



## BagLady14

I ordered a BB size bag charm for my Speedy 20...


----------



## Jenniekay1031

BagLady14 said:


> I ordered a BB size bag charm for my Speedy 20...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253541


OMG that is so beautiful with the black strap too


----------



## snibor

FF offered me $650 for the black strap. I’m going to keep it.  I think I would regret selling.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So in talking straps....how is the speedy 20 strap with other bags?  I plan on getting a strap extender for it with my speedy 20...but is it a decent length for any of the other bags?  Someone had posted the pink strap with a DA speedy and it was beautiful and really made me kind of love the pink.


I was thinking about selling my black strap cuz I personally think it clashes with the mono speedy 20. 
I tried my black strap with my Sac plat pm and my Clapton backpack as a crossbody strap, and it's a perfect fit as a crossbody strap for these 2 bags, and it just takes these 2 bags to another level!!! I love love  love  this  strap with these 2 bags. Maybe I can post pics later.


----------



## Sunshine mama

BagLady14 said:


> I ordered a BB size bag charm for my Speedy 20...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253541


Cute!!!!!!


----------



## fiery_rose

snibor said:


> FF offered me $650 for the black strap. I’m going to keep it.  I think I would regret selling.


If there is ANY doubt in your mind, you should definitely keep it. Seller's regret is a real thing. I learned that lesson the hard way (a few times). There were some pieces I wish I had never sold


----------



## bluebird03

Having serious fomo doesn’t seem like I am going to be able to get one!!


----------



## bluebird03

snibor said:


> FF offered me $650 for the black strap. I’m going to keep it.  I think I would regret selling.



I would keep it. The black strap is definitely cute


----------



## Iamminda

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So in talking straps....how is the speedy 20 strap with other bags?  I plan on getting a strap extender for it with my speedy 20...but is it a decent length for any of the other bags?  Someone had posted the pink strap with a DA speedy and it was beautiful and really made me kind of love the pink.



Here is mine with my Scarlet PM.  The length is still too short for crossbody but it will work for me if I add an extender on one side.


----------



## BagLady14

Iamminda said:


> Here is mine with my Scarlet PM.  The length is still too short for crossbody but it will work for me if I add an extender on one side.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253576


They look great together.


----------



## Bumbles

BagLady14 said:


> I ordered a BB size bag charm for my Speedy 20...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253541


Looks super cute and adorable!


----------



## Bumbles

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Having serious fomo doesn’t seem like I am going to be able to get one!!


Me too! I’ve been on a waitlist and it’s a super long one too! No payment has been taken so not much hope on my end either. Have you preordered or just stalking the site? I hope you manage to get one soon


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Here is mine with my Scarlet PM.  The length is still too short for crossbody but it will work for me if I add an extender on one side.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253576


Wowwww! They look better together than this strap with the speedy 20.


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> wow your ca is amazing!  no i haven't lol, i haven't made any progress since  how do u like the pink one?


I love the pink strap. The black one is on its way...I'm so excited lol


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Wowwww! They look better together than this strap with the speedy 20.



You are right, this works! — guess I won’t try to sell the strap .  Even though I am a pink girl, I was torn between black and pink because with the black one, I can use it with my black Neo Alma and other black bags.  Wish I can have both straps.


----------



## calipursegal

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Having serious fomo doesn’t seem like I am going to be able to get one!!


I just got the pink one from the website on Tuesday around 7:30pm. Have you been checking regularly?


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Hey guys…..one just got Fashionphile.  It’s above retail but not as bad as I expected.


----------



## calipursegal

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Hey guys…..one just got Fashionphile.  It’s above retail but not as bad as I expected.


I think $1000 over retail is bad. And you have to add tax. I submitted my first bag and they were only offering $1700, so they are making a big markup. Several of the by the pool speedy 25s are listed for less!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

calipursegal said:


> I think $1000 over retail is bad. And you have to add tax. I submitted my first bag and they were only offering $1700, so they are making a big markup. Several of the by the pool speedy 25s are listed for less!


Yeah should have phrased that better….it’s awful and their prices are currently shameful.  Because of that I expected it to be listed at about $3100.00…so they were less gross then I initially expected them to be.


----------



## calipursegal

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Yeah should have phrased that better….it’s awful and their prices are currently shameful.  Because of that I expected it to be listed at about $3100.00…so they were less gross then I initially expected them to be.


So true. I feel like because the retail prices are so high now they don’t mark up like they used to. I was shocked that some of the by the pool speedies are under retail. Probably because they were initially marking them up too much.

I’d be curious to see if that speedy 20 sells before getting marked down 30%.


----------



## bluebird03

calipursegal said:


> I just got the pink one from the website on Tuesday around 7:30pm. Have you been checking regularly?


Yea, have been checking!! even middle of the night!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

BagLady14 said:


> I ordered a BB size bag charm for my Speedy 20...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253541


I love this bag charm and have it on my wish list! I like the flower, matching the strap.  I was thinking of getting it and using it on the strap to add 3" to the length


Jenniekay1031 said:


> Hey guys…..one just got Fashionphile.  It’s above retail but not as bad as I expected.


 I saw one on Flea-bay it sold for $2300 only got 1 bid


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Hey guys…..one just got Fashionphile.  It’s above retail but not as bad as I expected.



Someone is selling it for $4000 on PM


----------



## ebslovesbags

snibor said:


> I hope you get yours soon.


Shoot! I also ordered in 10/27 but I’m still waiting (not so) patiently. It still says “pending product availability.” Hoping to see a status change soon.


----------



## ebslovesbags

Jaekayelle said:


> I am still waiting on my preorder from 10/27. Anyone else still waiting for theirs too? Maybe the black strap has a bigger delay as it seems as though the pink strap is releasing more frequently this week. Nevertheless, I love all the new bags everyone is getting, so adorable!  Can't wait to recieve mine, whenever that may be!


Me me! I also ordered the black one on 10/27 and haven’t seen any movement yet. Still says “pending product availability.” Crossing my fingers it arrives soon! With every mod shot I get more excited. Also can’t wait to try the strap on my 2021 Boulogne NM, which I have in black. I think it’s going to be a really cute combo.


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> I love the pink strap. The black one is on its way...I'm so excited lol


i can't wait til you get it!  so we can figure out this dilemma together


----------



## bbkctpf

Iamminda said:


> Here is mine with my Scarlet PM.  The length is still too short for crossbody but it will work for me if I add an extender on one side.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253576


wow this looks REALLYgood together!  so so vibrant.


----------



## newaroundhere

Alright TPFers I need strap help!! I got the fuchsia bag, and was certain that I wouldn't like the fuchsia strap so I also ordered the MPA black strap, with the intention to sell the fuchsia strap to FP. I'm 5'9" busty and full figured, so the fuchsia strap is much too short. I ordered two inexpensive strap extenders from Etsy for now... but now I'm not sure whether I like the pink or black MPA strap better. What do you think?? My first impression of the black strap was that it looks like a seatbelt and doesn't go with this bag, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. I could also exchange the black strap for the khaki/olive colored one. I do enjoy the look of the round coin purse attached as a bag charm... 

What does everyone think? My personal style is more casual/edgy than girly.


----------



## balen.girl

newaroundhere said:


> Alright TPFers I need strap help!! I got the fuchsia bag, and was certain that I wouldn't like the fuchsia strap so I also ordered the MPA black strap, with the intention to sell the fuchsia strap to FP. I'm 5'9" busty and full figured, so the fuchsia strap is much too short. I ordered two inexpensive strap extenders from Etsy for now... but now I'm not sure whether I like the pink or black MPA strap better. What do you think?? My first impression of the black strap was that it looks like a seatbelt and doesn't go with this bag, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. I could also exchange the black strap for the khaki/olive colored one. I do enjoy the look of the round coin purse attached as a bag charm...
> 
> What does everyone think? My personal style is more casual/edgy than girly.
> 
> View attachment 5253856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253857


I don’t think black MPA strap looks like seatbelt. It goes well on mono and DE. I use my speedy 20 couple of times with black MPA strap. I super love this strap. Super comfortable for all my LV bag. I also have pink MPA strap. One time I use mine with Metis strap, which I think too stiff on my shoulder, well I never really like this strap. I also have vachetta strap and it’s good to use with speedy 20.
Recently I put chain extender to original speedy 20 strap and it’s good for crossbody. I thought I will never use this original strap but never say never right ? 
So now, I just play with my speedy 20 depending on my mood that day. It’s so much fun.


----------



## MeepMeep67

newaroundhere said:


> Alright TPFers I need strap help!! I got the fuchsia bag, and was certain that I wouldn't like the fuchsia strap so I also ordered the MPA black strap, with the intention to sell the fuchsia strap to FP. I'm 5'9" busty and full figured, so the fuchsia strap is much too short. I ordered two inexpensive strap extenders from Etsy for now... but now I'm not sure whether I like the pink or black MPA strap better. What do you think?? My first impression of the black strap was that it looks like a seatbelt and doesn't go with this bag, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. I could also exchange the black strap for the khaki/olive colored one. I do enjoy the look of the round coin purse attached as a bag charm...
> 
> What does everyone think? My personal style is more casual/edgy than girly.
> 
> View attachment 5253856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253857


I love the black strap (i am bias because I own it and use it a lot on many of my bags) You will love it and its very comfortable.  And when I first got it my husband jokingly said, I could have made you one from the mustang seat belts


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love this bag charm and have it on my wish list! I like the flower, matching the strap.  I was thinking of getting it and using it on the strap to add 3" to the length
> I saw one on Flea-bay it sold for $2300 only got 1 bid


The charm is so cute! Hope you can get one. And perfect to add to the strap to extend too


----------



## snibor

newaroundhere said:


> Alright TPFers I need strap help!! I got the fuchsia bag, and was certain that I wouldn't like the fuchsia strap so I also ordered the MPA black strap, with the intention to sell the fuchsia strap to FP. I'm 5'9" busty and full figured, so the fuchsia strap is much too short. I ordered two inexpensive strap extenders from Etsy for now... but now I'm not sure whether I like the pink or black MPA strap better. What do you think?? My first impression of the black strap was that it looks like a seatbelt and doesn't go with this bag, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. I could also exchange the black strap for the khaki/olive colored one. I do enjoy the look of the round coin purse attached as a bag charm...
> 
> What does everyone think? My personal style is more casual/edgy than girly.
> 
> View attachment 5253856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253857


I prefer the black.  I’m not crazy about how long the extender looks on the pink.  A little awkward imo.  But if you can use the pink maybe on another bag, keep.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

snibor said:


> I prefer the black.  I’m not crazy about how long the extender looks on the pink.  A little awkward imo.  But if you can use the pink maybe on another bag, keep.


I agree…..I don’t like the strap extenders on the pink…..the black looks much better.


----------



## newaroundhere

Thanks everyone, I’m keeping the black! I submitted the pink to FP for a quote, I’ll let everyone know what they say.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

newaroundhere said:


> Thanks everyone, I’m keeping the black! I submitted the pink to FP for a quote, I’ll let everyone know what they say.


I submitted mine too, just to see....was thinking about buying the black second hand.  I'm not feeling good about what FB will offer tho.
Does anyone know will this strap for the Speedy work with the Pochette Accessoires, or is it too much for it?


----------



## scarlet555

Hey TPF a did anyone receive a next day delivery on Saturday ever UPS ?  My vvn 16 mm strap supposedly coming Saturday- home delivery , I’m thinking not.  I just got an email.  Ended up returning that Amazon strap it felt thin, will see.  Saturday in US didn’t think LV did those...


----------



## Jenniekay1031

scarlet555 said:


> Hey TPF a did anyone receive a next day delivery on Saturday ever UPS ?  My vvn 16 mm strap supposedly coming Saturday- home delivery , I’m thinking not.  I just got an email.  Ended up returning that Amazon strap it felt thin, will see.  Saturday in US didn’t think LV did those...


YES!  I have gotten a Saturday delivery from UPS and it was an LV item


----------



## snibor

scarlet555 said:


> Hey TPF a did anyone receive a next day delivery on Saturday ever UPS ?  My vvn 16 mm strap supposedly coming Saturday- home delivery , I’m thinking not.  I just got an email.  Ended up returning that Amazon strap it felt thin, will see.  Saturday in US didn’t think LV did those...


Yes.  I recently got an lv delivery from ups on Saturday.  (Actually 2 recently).


----------



## Jaekayelle

ebslovesbags said:


> Me me! I also ordered the black one on 10/27 and haven’t seen any movement yet. Still says “pending product availability.” Crossing my fingers it arrives soon! With every mod shot I get more excited. Also can’t wait to try the strap on my 2021 Boulogne NM, which I have in black. I think it’s going to be a really cute combo.



I don't feel so alone anymore.  I keep checking my account thinking it will magically ship, even in the middle of the night.  Hopefully we both get ours soon!


----------



## MCBadian07

scarlet555 said:


> Hey TPF a did anyone receive a next day delivery on Saturday ever UPS ?  My vvn 16 mm strap supposedly coming Saturday- home delivery , I’m thinking not.  I just got an email.  Ended up returning that Amazon strap it felt thin, will see.  Saturday in US didn’t think LV did those...


I think due to Christmas holidays they will start delivering on Saturdays to keep up with the volume. In Canada, our postal office (Canada Post) will also start delivering on Sundays


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I did a bad thing….I got a black strap from FP.  I figured if I sold the pink it would pay for it (it actually won’t…..but it’s also not too bad considering their current mark ups).
But I don’t know what to do…..the black gives it a totally different feel.  I put the pink on and it made me not like the bag and then I put the black on and was like no I love this bag.  I ordered a strap extender because I’m still not  with where it hits.  And I’m also still struggling with over the shoulder it just feels like it’s too wide and won’t stay put.
I’m half thinking return the black, sell the pink….use a mono once it is available again.


----------



## Madelatorre

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I did a bad thing….I got a black strap from FP.  I figured if I sold the pink it would pay for it (it actually won’t…..but it’s also not too bad considering their current mark ups).
> But I don’t know what to do…..the black gives it a totally different feel.  I put the pink on and it made me not like the bag and then I put the black on and was like no I love this bag.  I ordered a strap extender because I’m still not  with where it hits.  And I’m also still struggling with over the shoulder it just feels like it’s too wide and won’t stay put.
> I’m half thinking return the black, sell the pink….use a mono once it is available again.




So cute! The strap color really does change the look of the bag. I prefer the black strap. Mono would look amazing too.


----------



## MCBadian07

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I did a bad thing….I got a black strap from FP.  I figured if I sold the pink it would pay for it (it actually won’t…..but it’s also not too bad considering their current mark ups).
> But I don’t know what to do…..the black gives it a totally different feel.  I put the pink on and it made me not like the bag and then I put the black on and was like no I love this bag.  I ordered a strap extender because I’m still not  with where it hits.  And I’m also still struggling with over the shoulder it just feels like it’s too wide and won’t stay put.
> I’m half thinking return the black, sell the pink….use a mono once it is available again.


Oh the struggles!! I have the pink now and waiting for the black to arrive. I was saying to myself that it would be crazy to keep both bags. And the devil on my left shoulder is like, "but really no it isn't". I also don't know what to do but I'm not going to rush it. I have until Jan 15th to return


----------



## Jenniekay1031

MCBadian07 said:


> Oh the struggles!! I have the pink now and waiting for the black to arrive. I was saying to myself that it would be crazy to keep both bags. And the devil on my left shoulder is like, "but really no it isn't". I also don't know what to do but I'm not going to rush it. I have until Jan 15th to return


I hear you!  I'm like.....hmmmm keep both straps???  I won't but the thought crossed my mind for a minute.  They are both cute. I'm not a bright color girl, so I may struggle a little with the pink even though I like it.


----------



## lsquare

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I did a bad thing….I got a black strap from FP.  I figured if I sold the pink it would pay for it (it actually won’t…..but it’s also not too bad considering their current mark ups).
> But I don’t know what to do…..the black gives it a totally different feel.  I put the pink on and it made me not like the bag and then I put the black on and was like no I love this bag.  I ordered a strap extender because I’m still not  with where it hits.  And I’m also still struggling with over the shoulder it just feels like it’s too wide and won’t stay put.
> I’m half thinking return the black, sell the pink….use a mono once it is available again.


I completely understand. I got the black, plan on selling the strap, and ordered a vachetta strap from LV. However, I worry that I may regret selling the strap and don’t know if a vachetta strap would take away the fun vibe and make it look like just another speedy, if you know what I mean. Personally, I like how the black looks on you and don’t know you need an extender.


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I did a bad thing….I got a black strap from FP.  I figured if I sold the pink it would pay for it (it actually won’t…..but it’s also not too bad considering their current mark ups).
> But I don’t know what to do…..the black gives it a totally different feel.  I put the pink on and it made me not like the bag and then I put the black on and was like no I love this bag.  I ordered a strap extender because I’m still not  with where it hits.  And I’m also still struggling with over the shoulder it just feels like it’s too wide and won’t stay put.
> I’m half thinking return the black, sell the pink….use a mono once it is available again.


Doesn’t sound like you love the pink.  The mono strap is under $300 ($314.54  with tax).  I was able to get the mono strap pretty quickly thru concierge.  Take your time in deciding.


----------



## calipursegal

snibor said:


> Doesn’t sound like you love the pink.  The mono strap is under $300 ($314.54  with tax).  I was able to get the mono strap pretty quickly thru concierge.  Take your time in deciding.


I am definitely getting the mono strap and selling my pink one! It's a no brainer for me. Did you get the strap recently? Concierge only told me the stores that had it, they said I had to buy it in-person. I'm just glad they are still making it!


----------



## snibor

calipursegal said:


> I am definitely getting the mono strap and selling my pink one! It's a no brainer for me. Did you get the strap recently? Concierge only told me the stores that had it, they said I had to buy it in-person. I'm just glad they are still making it!


Yes I ordered strap thru concierge on October 24.  It was shipped Nov. 5 and received Nov. 6.


----------



## Sunshine mama

newaroundhere said:


> Alright TPFers I need strap help!! I got the fuchsia bag, and was certain that I wouldn't like the fuchsia strap so I also ordered the MPA black strap, with the intention to sell the fuchsia strap to FP. I'm 5'9" busty and full figured, so the fuchsia strap is much too short. I ordered two inexpensive strap extenders from Etsy for now... but now I'm not sure whether I like the pink or black MPA strap better. What do you think?? My first impression of the black strap was that it looks like a seatbelt and doesn't go with this bag, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. I could also exchange the black strap for the khaki/olive colored one. I do enjoy the look of the round coin purse attached as a bag charm...
> 
> What does everyone think? My personal style is more casual/edgy than girly.
> 
> View attachment 5253856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253857


I really like the black strap on you,  especially knowing that you like edgy style.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCBadian07 said:


> Oh the struggles!! I have the pink now and waiting for the black to arrive. I was saying to myself that it would be crazy to keep both bags. And the devil on my left shoulder is like, "but really no it isn't". I also don't know what to do but I'm not going to rush it. I have until Jan 15th to return


How do you have until Jan 15th? Is it an extended holiday return policy from LV?


----------



## BagLady14

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I did a bad thing….I got a black strap from FP.  I figured if I sold the pink it would pay for it (it actually won’t…..but it’s also not too bad considering their current mark ups).
> But I don’t know what to do…..the black gives it a totally different feel.  I put the pink on and it made me not like the bag and then I put the black on and was like no I love this bag.  I ordered a strap extender because I’m still not  with where it hits.  And I’m also still struggling with over the shoulder it just feels like it’s too wide and won’t stay put.
> I’m half thinking return the black, sell the pink….use a mono once it is available again.



"I did a bad thing....."  lol.


----------



## MCBadian07

Sunshine mama said:


> How do you have until Jan 15th? Is it an extended holiday return policy from LV?



Yes dear ! I purchased on November 15th and my online receipt says any purchases between Nov 15 to Dec 15 can be returned up to Jan 15th 

I think this would be the same policy in store ?


----------



## bbkctpf

newaroundhere said:


> Alright TPFers I need strap help!! I got the fuchsia bag, and was certain that I wouldn't like the fuchsia strap so I also ordered the MPA black strap, with the intention to sell the fuchsia strap to FP. I'm 5'9" busty and full figured, so the fuchsia strap is much too short. I ordered two inexpensive strap extenders from Etsy for now... but now I'm not sure whether I like the pink or black MPA strap better. What do you think?? My first impression of the black strap was that it looks like a seatbelt and doesn't go with this bag, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. I could also exchange the black strap for the khaki/olive colored one. I do enjoy the look of the round coin purse attached as a bag charm...
> 
> What does everyone think? My personal style is more casual/edgy than girly.
> 
> View attachment 5253856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253857


I think it looks good! I think You’ll find urself using it a lot more than u think you would.  I have the khaki. And I use it on alot of my bags. Which I didn’t expect at all!


----------



## bbkctpf

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I submitted mine too, just to see....was thinking about buying the black second hand.  I'm not feeling good about what FB will offer tho.
> Does anyone know will this strap for the Speedy work with the Pochette Accessoires, or is it too much for it?


I just tried it in last night. And I think it works!


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> Yes dear ! I purchased on November 15th and my online receipt says any purchases between Nov 15 to Dec 15 can be returned up to Jan 15th
> 
> I think this would be the same policy in store ?
> 
> View attachment 5254534


I hope it’s the same as in store!  I was there today and they said it’s 30 days return .


----------



## newaroundhere

Wow, FP denied my quote request because they have too many pink straps in stock! Pretty surprised honestly. They must be flooded with people trying to sell the strap.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

newaroundhere said:


> Wow, FP denied my quote request because they have too many pink straps in stock! Pretty surprised honestly. They must be flooded with people trying to sell the strap.


Oh no!!!!!  That’s crazy!


----------



## calipursegal

newaroundhere said:


> Wow, FP denied my quote request because they have too many pink straps in stock! Pretty surprised honestly. They must be flooded with people trying to sell the strap.


I figured that would happen, especially when the offers went from $700-$500 so quickly. You can always wait until you don't see very many on their site and try again. I don't think the demand matches the supply right now.

ETA: Also several people submitted their pink straps for a quote and they don't actually plan to sell. So FP is expecting all these straps to come in, and they won't.


----------



## newaroundhere

calipursegal said:


> I figured that would happen, especially when the offers went from $700-$500 so quickly. You can always wait until you don't see very many on their site and try again. I don't think the demand matches the supply right now.
> 
> ETA: Also several people submitted their pink straps for a quote and they don't actually plan to sell. So FP is expecting all these straps to come in, and they won't.


 
Just like you said, I have a feeling they have a lot of active quotes for people who don’t intent to sell, and just wanted to see what they would offer. I’m going to try again in 30 days!


----------



## snibor

Definitely try to resubmit to FF if you want to sell.  But I also don’t think there is huge demand for the pink strap and they already have a bunch right now.


----------



## purse_luver_jen

newaroundhere said:


> Wow, FP denied my quote request because they have too many pink straps in stock! Pretty surprised honestly. They must be flooded with people trying to sell the strap.



That’s why it would be wise to not submit the strap for a quote unless you actually intend to sell it.


----------



## Iamminda

newaroundhere said:


> Wow, FP denied my quote request because they have too many pink straps in stock! Pretty surprised honestly. They must be flooded with people trying to sell the strap.



I submitted an SLG to FP a few days ago and it got denied for the same reason.  In all the years I have used FP, they never refused to quote for this reason.  They must have a lot of inventory in stock and things are not moving quickly.


----------



## calipursegal

Iamminda said:


> I submitted an SLG to FP a few days ago and it got denied for the same reason.  In all the years I have used FP, they never refused to quote for this reason.  They must have a lot of inventory in stock and things are not moving quickly.


They denied my nano speedy and other items for this reason back in 2019. It just depends on the item.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> I submitted an SLG to FP a few days ago and it got denied for the same reason.  In all the years I have used FP, they never refused to quote for this reason.  They must have a lot of inventory in stock and things are not moving quickly.


I've been denied a few times for excess inventory reasons, it happens, and it's almost always LV stuff, usually trendy/seasonal pieces and not the classics.


----------



## bbkctpf

calipursegal said:


> They denied my nano speedy and other items for this reason back in 2019. It just depends on the item.


Wow no way. An impossible to find nano speedy?! Crazy times lol


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> The charm is so cute! Hope you can get one. And perfect to add to the strap to extend too


Thank you B.


----------



## calipursegal

bbkctpf said:


> Wow no way. An impossible to find nano speedy?! Crazy times lol


I know right. But somehow fashionphile always has large quantities of hard to get items!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Hey guys…for those that have gotten both a pink and black strap.  Have you noticed a quality difference?  I did notice when I tried both straps the other day the pink feels thicker and more sturdy, the black feels looser and less thick.  Now…that may also be because the black strap was used for a week or two and my pink hasn’t really been taken out of the bag.
Just curious.


----------



## Chloegal84

Omg!!! She’s finally here! I’m inlove, she’s so beautiful, my nano speedy is so happy too lol, her sister has arrived.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chloegal84 said:


> Omg!!! She’s finally here! I’m inlove, she’s so beautiful, my nano speedy is so happy too lol, her sister have arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5255098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255100


Congrats! It's perfectly  beautuful!


----------



## Chloegal84

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! It's perfectly  beautuful!


Thank you : )


----------



## bluebird03

i think I am going to cave in and get the pink the next time it pops up online...I can't wait anymore!!! Hopefully, i can find a black strap on on FP sometime in the future


----------



## bbkctpf

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Hey guys…for those that have gotten both a pink and black strap.  Have you noticed a quality difference?  I did notice when I tried both straps the other day the pink feels thicker and more sturdy, the black feels looser and less thick.  Now…that may also be because the black strap was used for a week or two and my pink hasn’t really been taken out of the bag.
> Just curious.


Let me check fro you. I’ll get my scale out too


----------



## bbkctpf

Chloegal84 said:


> Omg!!! She’s finally here! I’m inlove, she’s so beautiful, my nano speedy is so happy too lol, her sister has arrived.
> 
> View attachment 5255098
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255100


She never gets old. Even tho I have it here. I still love seeing pics of this beauty. Congrats!


----------



## Chloegal84

bbkctpf said:


> She never gets old. Even tho I have it here. I still love seeing pics of this beauty. Congrats!


Thank you


----------



## Jenniekay1031

bbkctpf said:


> Let me check fro you. I’ll get my scale out too


Lol I found it interesting not bothersome…..doesn’t make me like one more or less.  If one happened to be longer then the other that might be a thing tho


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Sooo I was supposed to pick up my PSM at my SF union square store today, but I got a text message from my SA late last night stating she will ship it out to me instead due to certain circumstances. I had no idea what happened, so I asked if I can come in on Monday instead and she said the store would be closed indefinitely. I just checked my local news this morning and turned out the store was looted and completely wiped out of display items last night….


----------



## snibor

purse_luver_jen said:


> Sooo I was supposed to pick up my PSM at my SF union square store today, but I got a text message from my SA late last night stating she will ship it out to me instead due to certain circumstances. I had no idea what happened, so I asked if I can come in on Monday instead and she said the store would be closed indefinitely. I just checked my local news this morning and turned out the store was looted and completely wiped out of display items last night….


Ugh I read about that.  Just awful.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

purse_luver_jen said:


> Sooo I was supposed to pick up my PSM at my SF union square store today, but I got a text message from my SA late last night stating she will ship it out to me instead due to certain circumstances. I had no idea what happened, so I asked if I can come in on Monday instead and she said the store would be closed indefinitely. I just checked my local news this morning and turned out the store was looted and completely wiped out of display items last night….


I saw it . I hope no one was hurt or in the store at the time


----------



## MeepMeep67

purse_luver_jen said:


> Sooo I was supposed to pick up my PSM at my SF union square store today, but I got a text message from my SA late last night stating she will ship it out to me instead due to certain circumstances. I had no idea what happened, so I asked if I can come in on Monday instead and she said the store would be closed indefinitely. I just checked my local news this morning and turned out the store was looted and completely wiped out of display items last night….


I saw this on the news this am with footage. It's so bad. Crime in SF is off the hook because there is no consequences.  Very sad I love that store. I hope no store employees or officers were injured.


----------



## xXSailorMoonXx

I called LV around 4PM and they have the bag in Beverly Hills but they can't phone order for me due to low stock. The phone representative said I can only purchase in person.....sighhss

P.S. I was planning to head to SF LV tomorrow but I guess not anymore


----------



## purse_luver_jen

MeepMeep67 said:


> I saw this on the news this am with footage. It's so bad. Crime in SF is off the hook because there is no consequences.  Very sad I love that store. I hope no store employees or officers were injured.



The city is suffering for sure. Shopping at union square during the holidays with my girlfriends was one thing I truly enjoyed and looked forward to, but now I just don't feel safe anymore. I was there two weeks ago on a Saturday night for a birthday dinner, but it was so empty and people were in walking fast in groups. The atmosphere and environment definitely changed.


----------



## MCBadian07

purse_luver_jen said:


> The city is suffering for sure. Shopping at union square during the holidays with my girlfriends was one thing I truly enjoyed and looked forward to, but now I just don't feel safe anymore. I was there two weeks ago on a Saturday night for a birthday dinner, but it was so empty and people were in walking fast in groups. The atmosphere and environment definitely changed.


I loved SF Union Square when I first visited for a business trip. Really upsetting to hear about this


----------



## MeepMeep67

purse_luver_jen said:


> The city is suffering for sure. Shopping at union square during the holidays with my girlfriends was one thing I truly enjoyed and looked forward to, but now I just don't feel safe anymore. I was there two weeks ago on a Saturday night for a birthday dinner, but it was so empty and people were in walking fast in groups. The atmosphere and environment definitely changed.


  Yes, shopping in union square with our girlfriends is so special.  Interesting the vibe you got when you were in SF a couple wks ago.  My husband & I love SF, and have been wanting to go do stuff but I don't want to be a victim! So, we have been steering clear. Very sad, its a great city.


----------



## brnicutie

newaroundhere said:


> Alright TPFers I need strap help!! I got the fuchsia bag, and was certain that I wouldn't like the fuchsia strap so I also ordered the MPA black strap, with the intention to sell the fuchsia strap to FP. I'm 5'9" busty and full figured, so the fuchsia strap is much too short. I ordered two inexpensive strap extenders from Etsy for now... but now I'm not sure whether I like the pink or black MPA strap better. What do you think?? My first impression of the black strap was that it looks like a seatbelt and doesn't go with this bag, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. I could also exchange the black strap for the khaki/olive colored one. I do enjoy the look of the round coin purse attached as a bag charm...
> 
> What does everyone think? My personal style is more casual/edgy than girly.
> 
> View attachment 5253856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253857


They both look great on you. You should just keep both. I know I'm not any help.


----------



## sotto

xXSailorMoonXx said:


> I called LV around 4PM and they have the bag in Beverly Hills but they can't phone order for me due to low stock. The phone representative said I can only purchase in person.....sighhss
> 
> P.S. I was planning to head to SF LV tomorrow but I guess not anymore


Hi! Were you able to talk to someone at the store directly? Whenever I’ve tried to call a store, I’ve been routed to LV customer care. Unfortunately, I haven’t had any luck that route…


----------



## Bumbles

sleeplessinseattle said:


> i think I am going to cave in and get the pink the next time it pops up online...I can't wait anymore!!! Hopefully, i can find a black strap on on FP sometime in the future


You go girl! Life is too short! Get what makes you happy, and I’m sure you will be able to find a black strap later on. You make also surprise yourself and love the pink strap! Good luck!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Bumbles said:


> You go girl! Life is too short! Get what makes you happy, and I’m sure you will be able to find a black strap later on. You make also surprise yourself and love the pink strap! Good luck!


ditto what Bumbles said!  I think you should just go for it and you can always replace the strap later, or you might love it. The pink is really lovely, it's a little harder to match sometimes, but all colored bags can be.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Speedy 25 vs Speedy 20 huge diff. Don’t like the strap at all n just submitted a quote to Fashionphile(it’s already packed lol) not sure what else I’ll use tho


----------



## calipursegal

tua said:


> Speedy 25 vs Speedy 20 huge diff. Don’t like the strap at all n just submitted a quote to Fashionphile(it’s already packed lol) not sure what else I’ll use tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255746
> View attachment 5255747


Did you have the black strap? Someone just submitted the pink strap recently and they aren’t accepting anymore right now.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

calipursegal said:


> Did you have the black strap? Someone just submitted the pink strap recently and they aren’t accepting anymore right now.


I got the Fuchsia pink one the strap color didn’t really matter to me just wanted whatever bag was available no matter the color


----------



## sammypurple

tua said:


> Speedy 25 vs Speedy 20 huge diff. Don’t like the strap at all n just submitted a quote to Fashionphile(it’s already packed lol) not sure what else I’ll use tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5255746
> View attachment 5255747



I'm sure I would have realized it if I checked the dimensions, but wow, I really didn't expect the difference to be that much.  I was contemplating expanding my search to include the 25 and now I think it would be too big.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

I just happened to check and received a quote from them yay!! That was pretty quick like 1-2 days later. I’m shipping it first thing tom morning lol


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I know a few people are still looking for the black one.  I have seen one black strap posted and also the full bag with black strap on FB….if anyone wants to check there.


----------



## ChanelFan29

tua said:


> I just happened to check and received a quote from them yay!! That was pretty quick like 1-2 days later. I’m shipping it first thing tom morning lol


I shipped mine off too.  I would be so worried about staining the fabric strap.  I do have a replacement pochette metis strap (but not the bag) that I plan to use for the Speedy 20.


----------



## ChanelFan29

I'm going to try to take a nice and long trip to ban island with my Speedy 20.  Trying to save, save, save for the next 6 months as we may try to buy another home in 2022.

Unfortunate what happened at SF LV.  I lived in the Bay Area not TOO long ago, it wasn't for me due to the sky high real estate, so it was short lived.  Anyway, my husband and I were surprised to see all of these luxury shops in SF surrounded by so much crime and a very aggressive homeless population.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Y


ChanelFan29 said:


> I shipped mine off too.  I would be so worried about staining the fabric strap.  I do have a replacement pochette metis strap (but not the bag) that I plan to use for the Speedy 20.


Yea I deff agree. I prefer leather n vachetta straps vs a fabric strap especially in a lighter color


----------



## ChanelFan29

tua said:


> Y
> 
> Yea I deff agree. I prefer leather n vachetta straps vs a fabric strap especially in a lighter color


They are such pretty straps, but I'd be scared to use them.  I'm not much for vachetta either, most of my bags are DE, men's collection or mono w/black trim.


----------



## MeepMeep67

ChanelFan29 said:


> I'm going to try to take a nice and long trip to ban island with my Speedy 20.  Trying to save, save, save for the next 6 months as we may try to buy another home in 2022.
> 
> Unfortunate what happened at SF LV.  I lived in the Bay Area not TOO long ago, it wasn't for me due to the sky high real estate, so it was short lived.  Anyway, my husband and I were surprised to see all of these luxury shops in SF surrounded by so much crime and a very aggressive homeless population.


It is very suprising what is going on here in the Bay Area.  We pay so much to live here because its beautiful and has some of the best weather in the country, but Calif. has allowed the homeless to take over, when they rest of us work all the time, pay high taxes, and high mortgages. 

So looting update for the Bay Area.  The loss in SF from friday night (LV and 4 other stores) is over $1M. Then last night 80 people hit Nordstrom Walnut Creek, Today Southland Mall was hit.  Things are out of control. We will see higher prices and store closing, looting is becoming a normal thing here.


----------



## sweetmango25

Anyone in Sydney Australia that ordered the Speedy 20 in monogram canvas received theirs yet? I ordered mine a few weeks ago and haven't heard from my SA on the order status still


----------



## newaroundhere

tua said:


> I just happened to check and received a quote from them yay!! That was pretty quick like 1-2 days later. I’m shipping it first thing tom morning lol


What the heck, they just denied me Friday! I just resubmitted it even though you’re supposed to wait 30 days.


----------



## xXSailorMoonXx

sotto said:


> Hi! Were you able to talk to someone at the store directly? Whenever I’ve tried to call a store, I’ve been routed to LV customer care. Unfortunately, I haven’t had any luck that route…



Yes, I did! I found a SA info on yelp but his attitude was bad. I called and he asked me to text him instead and he never replied. I texted him a few times and he replied out of stock...He just didn't want to help me lol.


----------



## sotto

Sorry to hear that; hope you find an SA who’s more helpful


----------



## sfd94

I was finally able to purchase the speedy 20 with the pink strap just now! For those of you still looking, it was ATB at ~10:15pm PST today.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

sfd94 said:


> I was finally able to purchase the speedy 20 with the pink strap just now! For those of you still looking, it was ATB at ~10:15pm PST today.


Yay!  So glad you were able to get it!


----------



## sammypurple

sfd94 said:


> I was finally able to purchase the speedy 20 with the pink strap just now! For those of you still looking, it was ATB at ~10:15pm PST today.



Oh man, if only I woke up an hour later. These late night uploads are a struggle.


----------



## bluebird03

sfd94 said:


> I was finally able to purchase the speedy 20 with the pink strap just now! For those of you still looking, it was ATB at ~10:15pm PST today.


Dang it! the one time that I fell asleep early!!


----------



## bbkctpf

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Lol I found it interesting not bothersome…..doesn’t make me like one more or less.  If one happened to be longer then the other that might be a thing tho


Here you go. Very close.


----------



## brnicutie

My CA just texted that he had a Speedy 20 transferred in store for me. I’m so excited.


----------



## Madelatorre

Finally arrived! Had to call so many stores to track it down. So worth the wait


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> My CA just texted that he had a Speedy 20 transferred in store for me. I’m so excited.
> View attachment 5256936


What a wonderful CA!!!


Madelatorre said:


> Finally arrived! Had to call so many stores to track it down. So worth the wait


Congratulations to both of you!!!And in black!


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> What a wonderful CA!!!
> 
> Congratulations to both of you!!!And in black!


Thanks MeepMeep67!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Hey guys can anyone recommend a strap extender?  I got a gold chain one from Amazon  but not loving it…..love the length I just think it looks odd only having one and having it so long.


----------



## bluebird03

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Hey guys can anyone recommend a strap extender?  I got a gold chain one from Amazon  but not loving it…..love the length I just think it looks odd only having one and having it so long.
> 
> View attachment 5256979


Someone had posted these extenders from amazon. However, the charms from LV are about 4-5inches and would probably work well.



			Amazon.com


----------



## Iamminda

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Hey guys can anyone recommend a strap extender?  I got a gold chain one from Amazon  but not loving it…..love the length I just think it looks odd only having one and having it so long.
> 
> View attachment 5256979



I posted a pink heart shaped extender from Amazon previously — it added about 6 inches.  If you like them, they come in black as well from different vendors on Amazon (See links below). The last link is for a black floral extender.



			Amazon.com
		



			Amazon.com
		



			Amazon.com
		




			Amazon.com
		


They also sell these same heart extenders on Etsy.  I also previously posted a picture of using an LV charm which added about 3 inches.  Good luck


----------



## brnicutie

picked up my Soeedy 20 today…surprised that it was made in France….not that it matters to me…I have bags made in Spain and US also…only noticed it when I got home…thankful for my CA


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> picked up my Soeedy 20 today…surprised that it was made in France….not that it matters to me…I have bags made in Spain and US also…only noticed it when I got home…thankful for my CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257239
> View attachment 5257240


YAY!!!! you have all the great bags!!!


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> YAY!!!! you have all the great bags!!!


Thank you MeepMeep67! My CA really is the best. He gets me everything. More than that he has always been nice to me and responds to every text, even when I wasn't purchasing. I so lucked out with him.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> picked up my Soeedy 20 today…surprised that it was made in France….not that it matters to me…I have bags made in Spain and US also…only noticed it when I got home…thankful for my CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257239
> View attachment 5257240


MIF is a bonus! It’s such a pretty bag! Congrats, and just in time for Christmas. Did you also get the speedy charm as well??


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> MIF is a bonus! It’s such a pretty bag! Congrats, and just in time for Christmas. Did you also get the speedy charm as well??


Hi Bumbles! Thank you. Yes, I got the speedy charm as well. I've bought enough presents for myself this year . Hopefully, no more drops so I can stay on ban island. I have no willpower whatsoever lol.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> Hi Bumbles! Thank you. Yes, I got the speedy charm as well. I've bought enough presents for myself this year . Hopefully, no more drops so I can stay on ban island. I have no willpower whatsoever lol.


What a lovely duo. None of us have any willpower! And ban island has a waitlist so might be a while til you get a place there. Apparently 31st Dec has more drops so might be best to stay here til the new year then you can head to ban island


----------



## Bumbles

Iamminda said:


> I posted a pink heart shaped extender from Amazon previously — it added about 6 inches.  If you like them, they come in black as well from different vendors on Amazon (See links below). The last link is for a black floral extender.
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazon.com
> 
> 
> 
> They also sell these same heart extenders on Etsy.  I also previously posted a picture of using an LV charm which added about 3 inches.  Good luck


Great charm extenders! I don’t have the bag yet but am eyeing which ones of these I’m going to get in anticipation. Lol thanks for sharing


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Has anyone seen the blue leather 20 come back into stock or is it completely gone? I know the black has come back ATB a few times but not the blue.


----------



## praiser

brnicutie said:


> My CA just texted that he had a Speedy 20 transferred in store for me. I’m so excited.
> View attachment 5256936


So pretty!!!!!


----------



## praiser

Madelatorre said:


> Finally arrived! Had to call so many stores to track it down. So worth the wait


So adorable!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> My CA just texted that he had a Speedy 20 transferred in store for me. I’m so excited.
> View attachment 5256936


Congrats! How was your CA able to transfer the bag?


----------



## Iamminda

Bumbles said:


> Great charm extenders! I don’t have the bag yet but am eyeing which ones of these I’m going to get in anticipation. Lol thanks for sharing



Fingers crossed you will get yours in time for Christmas


----------



## brnicutie

praiser said:


> So pretty!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! How was your CA able to transfer the bag?


Thanks Sunshine mama! He was stalking one for me since it released. Their store only received one and he was off that day. He saw one that came into Maui and transferred it to the Honolulu store.


----------



## closetluxe

brnicutie said:


> Thanks Sunshine mama! He was stalking one for me since it released. Their store only received one and he was off that day. He saw one that came into Maui and transferred it to the Honolulu store.


Wow, what a great CA!


----------



## MCBadian07

She has arrived !! No knicks on this one. Only one handle slightly crooked but Made in France!! I think the pink strap is going back and I'll purchase on Fashionphile or wait until something new comes.


----------



## bbkctpf

brnicutie said:


> picked up my Soeedy 20 today…surprised that it was made in France….not that it matters to me…I have bags made in Spain and US also…only noticed it when I got home…thankful for my CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257239
> View attachment 5257240


Niceeeeee!  Congrats on all your beauties! Everytime I see the speedy charm I can’t get I’ve how cute it is!!! Do I need it? Haha


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> She has arrived !! No knicks on this one. Only one handle slightly crooked but Made in France!! I think the pink strap is going back and I'll purchase on Fashionphile or wait until something new comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257709
> View attachment 5257710
> View attachment 5257711
> View attachment 5257713
> View attachment 5257714
> View attachment 5257715
> View attachment 5257716
> View attachment 5257717
> View attachment 5257718
> View attachment 5257719


Yay!!! Glad you got it so fast!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

MCBadian07 said:


> She has arrived !! No knicks on this one. Only one handle slightly crooked but Made in France!! I think the pink strap is going back and I'll purchase on Fashionphile or wait until something new comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257709
> View attachment 5257710
> View attachment 5257711
> View attachment 5257713
> View attachment 5257714
> View attachment 5257715
> View attachment 5257716
> View attachment 5257717
> View attachment 5257718
> View attachment 5257719


They’re beautiful! Are they both got you?


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> Yay!!! Glad you got it so fast!


Thank you!! Did you decide which you're keeping??



tua said:


> They’re beautiful! Are they both got you?


I got the pink strap online a few days before my CA said she had the black. Love them both but can only keep one so it's the black strap


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> She has arrived !! No knicks on this one. Only one handle slightly crooked but Made in France!! I think the pink strap is going back and I'll purchase on Fashionphile or wait until something new comes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5257709
> View attachment 5257710
> View attachment 5257711
> View attachment 5257713
> View attachment 5257714
> View attachment 5257715
> View attachment 5257716
> View attachment 5257717
> View attachment 5257718
> View attachment 5257719


Congrats! Looks perfect to me! Enjoy your new beauty


----------



## sammypurple

If anyone still looking was planning on taking a shot in the dark with the digital concierge, it seems like they’re unavailable for order and there is no time frame for when more will be available. Back to refreshing!


----------



## MCBadian07

I know people are on the fence with the strap on the Speedy 20 but I think it works so well on my other bags and that's the one main reason I needed it


----------



## idonothave1

newaroundhere said:


> What the heck, they just denied me Friday! I just resubmitted it even though you’re supposed to wait 30 days.


I would definitely resubmit for a quote. I submitted for a quote for the pink strap yesterday, and received a buyout for $700. If it helps, the more descriptive you are about the measurements of the strap and more closeup photos of the hardware, the better!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCBadian07 said:


> I know people are on the fence with the strap on the Speedy 20 but I think it works so well on my other bags and that's the one main reason I needed it
> View attachment 5257985
> View attachment 5257986
> View attachment 5257987
> View attachment 5257988


The strap looks great with all your bags!!


----------



## MCBadian07

Sunshine mama said:


> The strap looks great with all your bags!!


Thanks love!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

idonothave1 said:


> I would definitely resubmit for a quote. I submitted for a quote for the pink strap yesterday, and received a buyout for $700. If it helps, the more descriptive you are about the measurements of the strap and more closeup photos of the hardware, the better!


Wow!  Maybe I should let my quote expire!  I was planning on selling my pink and they sent me a buyout of 500.00 .


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> I know people are on the fence with the strap on the Speedy 20 but I think it works so well on my other bags and that's the one main reason I needed it
> View attachment 5257985
> View attachment 5257986
> View attachment 5257987
> View attachment 5257988


Loveeee it with these bags.  I would have never thought to use it with the btp one!


----------



## bbkctpf

MCBadian07 said:


> Thank you!! Did you decide which you're keeping??
> 
> 
> I got the pink strap online a few days before my CA said she had the black. Love them both but can only keep one so it's the black strap


Lol I don’t know still. Deciding if I should submit for a quote and just keep the bag now. If that’s the case I guess doesn’t matter what Color. But I’m deciding if I would regret it


----------



## MCBadian07

bbkctpf said:


> Lol I don’t know still. Deciding if I should submit for a quote and just keep the bag now. If that’s the case I guess doesn’t matter what Color. But I’m deciding if I would regret it


Lol I'm the same as you. I'm like will I regret it if I return the pink? I don't need two bags that are the exact same.


----------



## mrslkc23

MCBadian07 said:


> Lol I'm the same as you. I'm like will I regret it if I return the pink? I don't need two bags that are the exact same.



I also want both straps so I'm thinking of selling just the bag and keep the pink strap


----------



## brnicutie

bbkctpf said:


> Niceeeeee!  Congrats on all your beauties! Everytime I see the speedy charm I can’t get I’ve how cute it is!!! Do I need it? Haha


Thank you! Yes, you need it. Then, we can be twinning.


----------



## Iamminda

So pretty —  all 4 looks .



MCBadian07 said:


> I know people are on the fence with the strap on the Speedy 20 but I think it works so well on my other bags and that's the one main reason I needed it
> View attachment 5257985
> View attachment 5257986
> View attachment 5257987
> View attachment 5257988


----------



## Bumbles

MCBadian07 said:


> I know people are on the fence with the strap on the Speedy 20 but I think it works so well on my other bags and that's the one main reason I needed it
> View attachment 5257985
> View attachment 5257986
> View attachment 5257987
> View attachment 5257988


Perfect match for all those bags! The black and beige are such neutral warm colours and goes perfectly with all of them. My favourite is with the pochette Métis. Enjoy your new gorgeous bag!


----------



## MCBadian07

Bumbles said:


> Perfect match for all those bags! The black and beige are such neutral warm colours and goes perfectly with all of them. My favourite is with the pochette Métis. Enjoy your new gorgeous bag!


Thanks Bumbles!!! I try to make sure every purchase is multi-purpose to justify the high LV cost. Hehe


----------



## ashtrayheart

I ordered the black one on 10/26 and it's finally shipped! Hopefully it will be worth the wait.


----------



## scarlet555

MCBadian07 said:


> I know people are on the fence with the strap on the Speedy 20 but I think it works so well on my other bags and that's the one main reason I needed it
> View attachment 5257985
> View attachment 5257986
> View attachment 5257987
> View attachment 5257988


Love the look of all of these...


----------



## Jumper

mrslkc23 said:


> I also want both straps so I'm thinking of selling just the bag and keep the pink strap


Since you have both black and pink speedy 20 in your account, would your CA be able to help you order an extra strap? (Then you sell the entire bag with strap to FP? You may get a better price selling the bag as a whole, instead as a part)


----------



## ferriswheel16

Hey girls, any recommendation on how to protect the leather for Speedy B 20? Brought it out to work for the first time yesterday and some rain drops fallen onto the leather.  oh my, I am so upset


----------



## bluebird03

ferriswheel16 said:


> Hey girls, any recommendation on how to protect the leather for Speedy B 20? Brought it out to work for the first time yesterday and some rain drops fallen onto the leather.  oh my, I am so upset


Bummer!! I have read that the spots just blend in with time but I haven't seen that on my PM yet (almost 2years old). Since that incident, I have used Apple Garde on all my bags even if there isn't much vachetta.


----------



## MCBadian07

ferriswheel16 said:


> Hey girls, any recommendation on how to protect the leather for Speedy B 20? Brought it out to work for the first time yesterday and some rain drops fallen onto the leather.  oh my, I am so upset


I've had spots on my vachetta on my By the Pool speedy. I've just used water wipes on all the vachetta so they patina evenly, but no treatment. I've read people have success with Collonil Pro, Apple Guard etc but I decided I don't want to treat them. If down the road I want it to look like new I would just pay for new handles/trim etc


----------



## sfd94

My package has gone missing on Wednesday! Incredibly upset as UPS is stating that I had signed for the bag when I wasn't even home and no one in my household nor my immediate neighbors had signed to receive the package on my behalf. There have been a couple times when the UPS delivery person had signed for me and left my LV packages on my porch which makes me fear that someone had stolen it. I called LV CS immediately and was told there isn’t a guarantee that I’ll even be able to get it reshipped after the whole investigation finishes (which may take weeks) due to limited stock  Called in to UPS customer service right after to ask them for a trace back to which they responded they'll follow up in 2 hours. Haven't received a call yet, not even when I followed up today. Hoping after this holiday weekend they’ll get back to me and say that it was delivered to the wrong household or they entered in the wrong status and will try to redeliver but am doubtful.

Please take advantage of in store pickup if you are able to. I wouldn't wish this to happen to anyone else.


----------



## lsquare

sfd94 said:


> My package has gone missing on Wednesday! Incredibly upset as UPS is stating that I had signed for the bag when I wasn't even home and no one in my household nor my immediate neighbors had signed to receive the package on my behalf. There have been a couple times when the UPS delivery person had signed for me and left my LV packages on my porch which makes me fear that someone had stolen it. I called LV CS immediately and was told there isn’t a guarantee that I’ll even be able to get it reshipped after the whole investigation finishes (which may take weeks) due to limited stock  Called in to UPS customer service right after to ask them for a trace back to which they responded they'll follow up in 2 hours. Haven't received a call yet, not even when I followed up today. Hoping after this holiday weekend they’ll get back to me and say that it was delivered to the wrong household or they entered in the wrong status and will try to redeliver but am doubtful.
> 
> Please take advantage of in store pickup if you are able to. I wouldn't wish this to happen to anyone else.


Sorry to hear that. I have noticed UPS would indicate that I signed for packages even when I did not, and have always worried that someone could take them. I hope they find it for you.


----------



## snibor

sfd94 said:


> My package has gone missing on Wednesday! Incredibly upset as UPS is stating that I had signed for the bag when I wasn't even home and no one in my household nor my immediate neighbors had signed to receive the package on my behalf. There have been a couple times when the UPS delivery person had signed for me and left my LV packages on my porch which makes me fear that someone had stolen it. I called LV CS immediately and was told there isn’t a guarantee that I’ll even be able to get it reshipped after the whole investigation finishes (which may take weeks) due to limited stock  Called in to UPS customer service right after to ask them for a trace back to which they responded they'll follow up in 2 hours. Haven't received a call yet, not even when I followed up today. Hoping after this holiday weekend they’ll get back to me and say that it was delivered to the wrong household or they entered in the wrong status and will try to redeliver but am doubtful.
> 
> Please take advantage of in store pickup if you are able to. I wouldn't wish this to happen to anyone else.


Ugh. So sorry.  Let us know what happens.


----------



## sfd94

lsquare said:


> Sorry to hear that. I have noticed UPS would indicate that I signed for packages even when I did not, and have always worried that someone could take them. I hope they find it for you.





snibor said:


> Ugh. So sorry.  Let us know what happens.



Thank you both. I just received notice that another package of mine (not LV related) was delivered by UPS to a man in NYC. I live in CA btw. I'm really not catching a break with my UPS deliveries.


----------



## snibor

sfd94 said:


> Thank you both. I just received notice that another package of mine (not LV related) was delivered by UPS to a man in NYC. I live in CA btw. I'm really not catching a break with my UPS deliveries.


Good grief!


----------



## MCBadian07

sfd94 said:


> My package has gone missing on Wednesday! Incredibly upset as UPS is stating that I had signed for the bag when I wasn't even home and no one in my household nor my immediate neighbors had signed to receive the package on my behalf. There have been a couple times when the UPS delivery person had signed for me and left my LV packages on my porch which makes me fear that someone had stolen it. I called LV CS immediately and was told there isn’t a guarantee that I’ll even be able to get it reshipped after the whole investigation finishes (which may take weeks) due to limited stock  Called in to UPS customer service right after to ask them for a trace back to which they responded they'll follow up in 2 hours. Haven't received a call yet, not even when I followed up today. Hoping after this holiday weekend they’ll get back to me and say that it was delivered to the wrong household or they entered in the wrong status and will try to redeliver but am doubtful.
> 
> Please take advantage of in store pickup if you are able to. I wouldn't wish this to happen to anyone else.


Oh I'm so sorry this is happening to you as well with your other package. I find UPS not that great...one of my packages was stolen (non LV related) but received a refund from Best Buy and then had to find it elsewhere.

I do know my regular UPS guy though and I've been working from home so if he knows I'm not there he will drop it off at the depot for pick up.
Hope this gets resolved soon. Also keep calling UPS and LV CS every other day. Don't rely on them to call you back as you have to do your own due diligence as it's your money. They have insurance to cover their losses. Hopefully you have a doorbell camera also! Keep us posted.


----------



## munkeebag81

Hi,  does anyone have an SA that might be getting this bag in?   I’ve been searching to get it as a gift for my mom.  Tia!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

sfd94 said:


> My package has gone missing on Wednesday! Incredibly upset as UPS is stating that I had signed for the bag when I wasn't even home and no one in my household nor my immediate neighbors had signed to receive the package on my behalf. There have been a couple times when the UPS delivery person had signed for me and left my LV packages on my porch which makes me fear that someone had stolen it. I called LV CS immediately and was told there isn’t a guarantee that I’ll even be able to get it reshipped after the whole investigation finishes (which may take weeks) due to limited stock  Called in to UPS customer service right after to ask them for a trace back to which they responded they'll follow up in 2 hours. Haven't received a call yet, not even when I followed up today. Hoping after this holiday weekend they’ll get back to me and say that it was delivered to the wrong household or they entered in the wrong status and will try to redeliver but am doubtful.
> 
> Please take advantage of in store pickup if you are able to. I wouldn't wish this to happen to anyone else.


OMG I am sick for you!!!  I hope they find it but I agree call them everyday.  I cannot believe someone signed for your package . Please let us know what happens.  Fingers crossed for you love ❤️


----------



## sfd94

MCBadian07 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry this is happening to you as well with your other package. I find UPS not that great...one of my packages was stolen (non LV related) but received a refund from Best Buy and then had to find it elsewhere.
> 
> I do know my regular UPS guy though and I've been working from home so if he knows I'm not there he will drop it off at the depot for pick up.
> Hope this gets resolved soon. Also keep calling UPS and LV CS every other day. Don't rely on them to call you back as you have to do your own due diligence as it's your money. They have insurance to cover their losses. Hopefully you have a doorbell camera also! Keep us posted.





Jenniekay1031 said:


> OMG I am sick for you!!!  I hope they find it but I agree call them everyday.  I cannot believe someone signed for your package . Please let us know what happens.  Fingers crossed for you love ❤



Yeah I'm working from home as well and have family members who are too so I never usually worry about not having someone there to sign for packages. And throughout the pandemic, UPS would knock, verify my name, and sign for me then drop the package or they'd try again the next day. Whoever has been delivering recently is not doing that at all. I don't have a ring doorbell so I cannot confirm what happened. Irony in all this is that we have one coming in the mail next week.  I'll def keep trying to get in contact with them.

Hoping to find another one online but honestly don't know if I am comfortable placing another order for $2K+ alongside my current $2K+ charge I have outstanding on my card for this bag. I wish they would freeze charges when packages go missing.


----------



## brnicutie

sfd94 said:


> My package has gone missing on Wednesday! Incredibly upset as UPS is stating that I had signed for the bag when I wasn't even home and no one in my household nor my immediate neighbors had signed to receive the package on my behalf. There have been a couple times when the UPS delivery person had signed for me and left my LV packages on my porch which makes me fear that someone had stolen it. I called LV CS immediately and was told there isn’t a guarantee that I’ll even be able to get it reshipped after the whole investigation finishes (which may take weeks) due to limited stock  Called in to UPS customer service right after to ask them for a trace back to which they responded they'll follow up in 2 hours. Haven't received a call yet, not even when I followed up today. Hoping after this holiday weekend they’ll get back to me and say that it was delivered to the wrong household or they entered in the wrong status and will try to redeliver but am doubtful.
> 
> Please take advantage of in store pickup if you are able to. I wouldn't wish this to happen to anyone else.


So sorry this happened to you. I've been reading a lot about thefts lately by UPS and FedEx. Someone on this site posted that she knew a delivery man and he told her that his co-workers would steal the expensive items, then sell it. They would deliver the open package, but the items on the inside would be gone. Definitely, have it shipped to the nearest store and pick it up there.


----------



## sfd94

brnicutie said:


> So sorry this happened to you. I've been reading a lot about thefts lately by UPS and FedEx. Someone on this site posted that she knew a delivery man and he told her that his co-workers would steal the expensive items, then sell it. They would deliver the open package, but the items on the inside would be gone. Definitely, have it shipped to the nearest store and pick it up there.



I'm not surprised. My mom actually works at USPS on the mail sorting line. She's seen coworkers get arrested at work after having stolen straight from the sorting line. It's easier to catch these workers though as there are cameras in the facilities but not so sure if that's the same case with delivery people who steal. Either way, it's horrible hearing that this is becoming more prevalent.


----------



## sfd94

The package has been found! I didn’t see who dropped it off but I’m thinking it was most likely delivered to the wrong house and that person walked it over bc I didn’t see an update from UPS that it was out for redelivery. Regardless, I’m so grateful for whoever it was that delivered it!

My only question now is whether to keep it. The handles look very crooked. Is this something that’ll reshape itself with use? I also found 4 indents/scratches on the handle that I’m not really pleased about.


----------



## MCBadian07

sfd94 said:


> The package has been found! I didn’t see who dropped it off but I’m thinking it was most likely delivered to the wrong house and that person walked it over bc I didn’t see an update from UPS that it was out for redelivery. Regardless, I’m so grateful for whoever it was that delivered it!
> 
> My only question now is whether to keep it. The handles look very crooked. Is this something that’ll reshape itself with use? I also found 4 indents/scratches on the handle that I’m not really pleased about.
> 
> View attachment 5260512
> View attachment 5260513
> View attachment 5260514


Yayyyy so glad it was found !! 
Really depends if you plan to hand carry or wear by strap if the crooked handles bug you enough for you to return it.


----------



## sfd94

MCBadian07 said:


> Yayyyy so glad it was found !!
> Really depends if you plan to hand carry or wear by strap if the crooked handles bug you enough for you to return it.



I planned to hand carry the bag mostly. I called in to inquire about exchanging but they said it wasn’t possible due to lack of stock. She suggested to go in store and have the bag inspected and see if repairs would be an option but I really don’t want to be charged for repairs on a brand new bag. Either way SF LV is my closest store and seems to be closed still. So she said no other option but to return.


----------



## snibor

sfd94 said:


> The package has been found! I didn’t see who dropped it off but I’m thinking it was most likely delivered to the wrong house and that person walked it over bc I didn’t see an update from UPS that it was out for redelivery. Regardless, I’m so grateful for whoever it was that delivered it!
> 
> My only question now is whether to keep it. The handles look very crooked. Is this something that’ll reshape itself with use? I also found 4 indents/scratches on the handle that I’m not really pleased about.
> 
> View attachment 5260512
> View attachment 5260513
> View attachment 5260514


Oh congrats!  I’d keep it but you have to make that decision for yourself.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

sfd94 said:


> The package has been found! I didn’t see who dropped it off but I’m thinking it was most likely delivered to the wrong house and that person walked it over bc I didn’t see an update from UPS that it was out for redelivery. Regardless, I’m so grateful for whoever it was that delivered it!
> 
> My only question now is whether to keep it. The handles look very crooked. Is this something that’ll reshape itself with use? I also found 4 indents/scratches on the handle that I’m not really pleased about.
> 
> View attachment 5260512
> View attachment 5260513
> View attachment 5260514


I'm so glad they found the package and you got your bag!  That said....the handles are really crooked and that would bother me.  I returned one for handles that were less crooked then these look.  But.....this bag is super hard to get, and I think while they might make it part of the standard line, my guess is with its popularity there will be a price increase.
So I would try for maybe another week or two to score a second one.....with plans to return this one.  If that doesn't work......then I would probably keep this one if you think you can live with the handles.  I certainly wouldn't pay for a repair for a quality issue on a brand new bag.


----------



## ebslovesbags

Hi Friends! I pre-ordered the Black on 10/27. Anyone else order around this time and still waiting product availability? I found a pink strap in store a few days ago and left it behind to hold out for my black to ship. Kind of regretting it for fear that I’m never actually going to get the black  I texted my SA this morning to see if she still had it. Was thinking I can eventually sell the pink strap and buy the black on the resell market after it cools down a bit. Thoughts?


----------



## MCBadian07

ebslovesbags said:


> Hi Friends! I pre-ordered the Black on 10/27. Anyone else order around this time and still waiting product availability? I found a pink strap in store a few days ago and left it behind to hold out for my black to ship. Kind of regretting it for fear that I’m never actually going to get the black  I texted my SA this morning to see if she still had it. Was thinking I can eventually sell the pink strap and buy the black on the resell market after it cools down a bit. Thoughts?


I had both the black and pink strap and returned the pink. If I wasn't able to get the black, I would have purchased the strap on Fashionphile. This is a very hard bag to find right now. Even the one I returned in store yesterday was being sold immediately to another client. The bags are essentially the same and the only difference is the strap. If you can get your hands on another pink strap, that's what I would suggest. There are 2 black straps on FP right now.


----------



## bluebird03

sfd94 said:


> The package has been found! I didn’t see who dropped it off but I’m thinking it was most likely delivered to the wrong house and that person walked it over bc I didn’t see an update from UPS that it was out for redelivery. Regardless, I’m so grateful for whoever it was that delivered it!
> 
> My only question now is whether to keep it. The handles look very crooked. Is this something that’ll reshape itself with use? I also found 4 indents/scratches on the handle that I’m not really pleased about.
> 
> View attachment 5260512
> View attachment 5260513
> View attachment 5260514


IMHO I would return it as it would drive me crazy. I can overlook minor flaws but something like this is a no-go for me. I know this is a hard bag to track down but hopefully, you can find one if you do return it. I have seen the pink one online a few times.


----------



## Sunshine mama

sfd94 said:


> The package has been found! I didn’t see who dropped it off but I’m thinking it was most likely delivered to the wrong house and that person walked it over bc I didn’t see an update from UPS that it was out for redelivery. Regardless, I’m so grateful for whoever it was that delivered it!
> 
> My only question now is whether to keep it. The handles look very crooked. Is this something that’ll reshape itself with use? I also found 4 indents/scratches on the handle that I’m not really pleased about.
> 
> View attachment 5260512
> View attachment 5260513
> View attachment 5260514


Congrats! 
My handle was crooked too, but my CA straightened it by gently pushing it. Now it's perfect.  
I can't really see the indents though.


----------



## lsquare

ebslovesbags said:


> Hi Friends! I pre-ordered the Black on 10/27. Anyone else order around this time and still waiting product availability? I found a pink strap in store a few days ago and left it behind to hold out for my black to ship. Kind of regretting it for fear that I’m never actually going to get the black  I texted my SA this morning to see if she still had it. Was thinking I can eventually sell the pink strap and buy the black on the resell market after it cools down a bit. Thoughts?


It is so strange. I ordered the same bag on the same day, but got mine about two weeks ago. I would definitely get the pink one if I were you as an insurance policy.


----------



## sfd94

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I'm so glad they found the package and you got your bag!  That said....the handles are really crooked and that would bother me.  I returned one for handles that were less crooked then these look.  But.....this bag is super hard to get, and I think while they might make it part of the standard line, my guess is with its popularity there will be a price increase.
> So I would try for maybe another week or two to score a second one.....with plans to return this one.  If that doesn't work......then I would probably keep this one if you think you can live with the handles.  I certainly wouldn't pay for a repair for a quality issue on a brand new bag.





sleeplessinseattle said:


> IMHO I would return it as it would drive me crazy. I can overlook minor flaws but something like this is a no-go for me. I know this is a hard bag to track down but hopefully, you can find one if you do return it. I have seen the pink one online a few times.



Yeah, I'm going to return it. I messaged my CA yesterday who said that it's something he would return if he were to receive it. This morning he messaged me that they had the bag with black strap in store and initiated a send sale. So glad as I originally wanted the black strap but settled for pink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

sfd94 said:


> Yeah, I'm going to return it. I messaged my CA yesterday who said that it's something he would return if he were to receive it. This morning he messaged me that they had the bag with black strap in store and initiated a send sale. So glad as I originally wanted the black strap but settled for pink.


So happy for you!


----------



## Jaekayelle

ebslovesbags said:


> Hi Friends! I pre-ordered the Black on 10/27. Anyone else order around this time and still waiting product availability? I found a pink strap in store a few days ago and left it behind to hold out for my black to ship. Kind of regretting it for fear that I’m never actually going to get the black  I texted my SA this morning to see if she still had it. Was thinking I can eventually sell the pink strap and buy the black on the resell market after it cools down a bit. Thoughts?


I ordered on 10/27 and still waiting for mine too.   I'm wondering if I should start stalking online. I've been holding out hoping mine will ship but it doesn't seem hopeful at the moment.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jaekayelle said:


> I ordered on 10/27 and still waiting for mine too.   I'm wondering if I should start stalking online. I've been holding out hoping mine will ship but it doesn't seem hopeful at the moment.


When you were pre-ordering,  did the CA tell you that you would definitely get it?


----------



## Jaekayelle

Sunshine mama said:


> When you were pre-ordering,  did the CA tell you that you would definitely get it?


She told me that it would take longer but I would recieve it within 21 days of ordering, and my credit card was charged immediately.


----------



## Chloegal84

Yay!Just got another speedy 20 in black strap today!Both made in France


----------



## purse_luver_jen

Just in case anyone was wondering about my dilemma over keeping my speedy 20 or purchasing the PSM...I decided to go for both since my hubby got a nice bonus  I bought an affordable vachetta strap to make it look more versatile and swap out sometimes with my pink strap. Sadly, I got water stains on my handles (THANKS STARBS!) the very same day I decided to bring it out  I was going to coat it with Apple Guarde that same night, but now I'm debating if I should just leave it alone and let it patina evenly or spray it anyways to avoid future stains  Any feedback or input would be appreciated!


----------



## fiery_rose

Jaekayelle said:


> She told me that it would take longer but I would recieve it within 21 days of ordering, and my credit card was charged immediately.



At this point, I would probably start stalking the website to see if one becomes available. You always have the option of returning one or cancelling the other if need be.


----------



## purse_luver_jen

ebslovesbags said:


> Hi Friends! I pre-ordered the Black on 10/27. Anyone else order around this time and still waiting product availability? I found a pink strap in store a few days ago and left it behind to hold out for my black to ship. Kind of regretting it for fear that I’m never actually going to get the black  I texted my SA this morning to see if she still had it. Was thinking I can eventually sell the pink strap and buy the black on the resell market after it cools down a bit. Thoughts?



I would definitely grab the pink one if I were you while I can given the scarcity of the bag then sell the pink strap on FP and use that fund to purchase a black strap!


----------



## ebslovesbags

Jaekayelle said:


> I ordered on 10/27 and still waiting for mine too.   I'm wondering if I should start stalking online. I've been holding out hoping mine will ship but it doesn't seem hopeful at the moment.


I’m with you! Starting to get worried


----------



## mrslkc23

Chloegal84 said:


> Yay!Just got another speedy 20 in black strap today!Both made in France


They look perfect!! Are you planning to keep both?


----------



## Chloegal84

mrslkc23 said:


> They look perfect!! Are you planning to keep both?


I am returning the pink one, I would love to keep both but I am planning to buy the PSM too


----------



## midori_bluez

Just collected mine in black strap today! 
But the canvas feels different my other LV monogram bags.
Does anyone feel that the canvas material on Speedy 20 feel abit more sticky than usual?


----------



## Sunshine mama

midori_bluez said:


> Just collected mine in black strap today!
> But the canvas feels different my other LV monogram bags.
> Does anyone feel that the canvas material on Speedy 20 feel abit more sticky than usual?


Congrats! 
My bag is not sticky at all!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

midori_bluez said:


> Just collected mine in black strap today!
> But the canvas feels different my other LV monogram bags.
> Does anyone feel that the canvas material on Speedy 20 feel abit more sticky than usual?


The canvas on mine (pink strap) actually feels amazing, it's soft and squishy and I love it.  The canvas on the first bag I had (black strap) felt harder and more stiff, but I didn't have an issue with it.  I don't recall it feeling sticky.


----------



## snibor

midori_bluez said:


> Just collected mine in black strap today!
> But the canvas feels different my other LV monogram bags.
> Does anyone feel that the canvas material on Speedy 20 feel abit more sticky than usual?


No my bag is not sticky.


----------



## MCBadian07

midori_bluez said:


> Just collected mine in black strap today!
> But the canvas feels different my other LV monogram bags.
> Does anyone feel that the canvas material on Speedy 20 feel abit more sticky than usual?


Nope not sticky but I find it thicker than my other Speedys for sure !


----------



## calipursegal

idonothave1 said:


> I would definitely resubmit for a quote. I submitted for a quote for the pink strap yesterday, and received a buyout for $700. If it helps, the more descriptive you are about the measurements of the strap and more closeup photos of the hardware, the better!


I just submitted mine and got a $500 buyout.  I think they are done giving out more. lol. Did you decide to sell it?


----------



## idonothave1

calipursegal said:


> I just submitted mine and got a $500 buyout.  I think they are done giving out more. lol. Did you decide to sell it?


That’s a bummer  Yes I sent it to Fashionphile this week. That makes the speedy 20 cheaper than buying the speedy nano!(1890-700=1190 USD)


----------



## calipursegal

idonothave1 said:


> That’s a bummer  Yes I sent it to Fashionphile this week. That makes the speedy 20 cheaper than buying the speedy nano!(1890-700=1190 USD)


That's awesome. Are you going to buy a different strap or just hand carry?


----------



## idonothave1

calipursegal said:


> That's awesome. Are you going to buy a different strap or just hand carry?


Yeah I have an off brand chain strap that I will use. I’m considering buying the monogram adjustable strap ($295) or a kaki colored off brand strap on Amazon ($14).


----------



## balen.girl

midori_bluez said:


> Just collected mine in black strap today!
> But the canvas feels different my other LV monogram bags.
> Does anyone feel that the canvas material on Speedy 20 feel abit more sticky than usual?


My bag is with black strap and it’s not sticky, it feels luxurious compare to my other speedy.


----------



## scarlet555

Reporting back on my pink strap 20, this babe is tiny but perfect size.  Bigger than the PSM.  I don‘t think I will be happy with a nano, it will be TOO small.  

I used the pink strap, and it was fine.  Got the vachette LV strap too but havent used it yet.  

I love this purse!


----------



## fyn72

MCBadian07 said:


> I know people are on the fence with the strap on the Speedy 20 but I think it works so well on my other bags and that's the one main reason I needed it
> View attachment 5257985
> View attachment 5257986
> View attachment 5257987
> View attachment 5257988


Beautiful! The strap looks great on every one


----------



## Jenniekay1031

idonothave1 said:


> Yeah I have an off brand chain strap that I will use. I’m considering buying the monogram adjustable strap ($295) or a kaki colored off brand strap on Amazon ($14).


I would love to see it with the chain!  I was looking at those last night...it's what I'm considering using with mine.  I really got the bag because I loved the strap...but somehow I don't love them together.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Just wanted a video by a CA on the lead time for Speedy 20.  She said it is currently still orderable, but the lead time is now 6-9 months.  She also said if you want this bag to try and place a pre-order because eventually it won't be elidable for ordering at all (?).....she didn't mention a price increase, I got the feeling it won't be a permanent edition at this point.  
She also mentioned trying to walk into a store and get one will be difficult because CAs have a wait list and they are almost always sold as soon as the bag arrives.


----------



## coffeerun

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Just wanted a video by a CA on the lead time for Speedy 20.  She said it is currently still orderable, but the lead time is now 6-9 months.  She also said if you want this bag to try and place a pre-order because eventually it won't be elidable for ordering at all (?).....she didn't mention a price increase, I got the feeling it won't be a permanent edition at this point.
> She also mentioned trying to walk into a store and get one will be difficult because CAs have a wait list and they are almost always sold as soon as the bag arrives.


How do you place a pre-order? Only through a CA? Or can you do it online?


----------



## Jenniekay1031

coffeerun said:


> How do you place a pre-order? Only through a CA? Or can you do it online?


I think it has to be through a CA......I don't know if it has to be in store.  You could try the concierge email tho!


----------



## glossy18

I saw this from foxylv's ig story the other day....pink strap speedy 20


----------



## luvbags29

glossy18 said:


> I saw this from foxylv's ig story the other day....pink strap speedy 20
> View attachment 5268774


It was already sold.. I inquired


----------



## nannch

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Just wanted a video by a CA on the lead time for Speedy 20.  She said it is currently still orderable, but the lead time is now 6-9 months.  She also said if you want this bag to try and place a pre-order because eventually it won't be elidable for ordering at all (?).....she didn't mention a price increase, I got the feeling it won't be a permanent edition at this point.
> She also mentioned trying to walk into a store and get one will be difficult because CAs have a wait list and they are almost always sold as soon as the bag arrives.


My CA can’t place an order for me either. She told me it will be seasonal, but she thinks they might get more stock in the next few month.

I always thought the strap would be too short on me, but I tried on Alma BB with same strap yesterday. The strap was perfect for both crossbody and shoulder carry. Now I’m tempted.. hard.

But it seems to be very difficult to get hold of this bag. I don’t know if I should start hunting for it. My hunting for PA just done few weeks ago, I’m not ready for another one


----------



## snibor

Check out Fashionphile which has several listings for speedy 20 (both pink and black).  Some listed for over $3k!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

snibor said:


> Check out Fashionphile which has several listings for speedy 20 (both pink and black).  Some listed for over $3k!


I saw that   I still debate this bag just because I love big bags.....but it's so cute and the one I was able to get the second time is perfect.....and if I were to send it back, I don't know I'd get it again at retail.  I get that LV raised their prices (and items are hard to come by online and in store) so FP can ask for more, but I really think they are pushing it with their prices lately.


----------



## CaliChic

I preordered the blk one on 10/28 and it’s been “submitted” but hasn’t progressed at all


----------



## farmgirl23

CaliChic said:


> I preordered the blk one on 10/28 and it’s been “submitted” but hasn’t progressed at all


Same here


----------



## bluebird03

CaliChic said:


> I preordered the blk one on 10/28 and it’s been “submitted” but hasn’t progressed at all





farmgirl23 said:


> Same here



Thats crazy!! I called CS today and they said the canvas ones are still sold out in the US but the leather could be ordered, i might just pull the plug....


----------



## Bumbles

farmgirl23 said:


> Same here


I haven’t even reached preorder stage yet!  I’m still only on the waitlist since end October


----------



## Sassy

Hi everyone! I haven’t bought an LV bag in over 10 years but really loved the speedy 20 and was able to get my hands on one thanks to this forum! I was so excited but when it arrived, I saw that the handles are slightly misaligned and not parallel with each other.  One handle is about 2mm or so off, you can see the picture that one handle is stitched slightly lower than the other handle. I also noticed that one handle is also slightly higher than the other handle because it was stitched closer to the zipper, again probably about 2mm or so. These issues don’t affect the functionality of the bag (but we’re not really buying these bags just for functionality), and you can’t really see the discrepancies unless it’s pointed out, but now I that see them I can’t unsee them either. Are these flaws to be expected for a hand assembled bag? Again, it’s my first LV in over 10 years so I don’t know if this is the quality I should expect these days. Thanks for any thoughts and whether I should return it. I know if I return it, it’s unlikely I’ll find another one anytime soon.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sassy said:


> Hi everyone! I haven’t bought an LV bag in over 10 years but really loved the speedy 20 and was able to get my hands on one thanks to this forum! I was so excited but when it arrived, I saw that the handles are slightly misaligned and not parallel with each other.  One handle is about 2mm or so off, you can see the picture that one handle is stitched slightly lower than the other handle. I also noticed that one handle is also slightly higher than the other handle because it was stitched closer to the zipper, again probably about 2mm or so. These issues don’t affect the functionality of the bag (but we’re not really buying these bags just for functionality), and you can’t really see the discrepancies unless it’s pointed out, but now I that see them I can’t unsee them either. Are these flaws to be expected for a hand assembled bag? Again, it’s my first LV in over 10 years so I don’t know if this is the quality I should expect these days. Thanks for any thoughts and whether I should return it. I know if I return it, it’s unlikely I’ll find another one anytime soon.


Someone else posted a bag like this..... see below, it was MIF, where is yours made?

does the bag feel off when you carry it by the handles? I understand about not being able to unsee things now, but only 2mm or so.. I would keep the bag.  Its such a great size and its adorable.  (I love mine)


----------



## MeepMeep67

mrslkc23 said:


> Totally agree few issues here and there seems to be a norm nowadays! Leather wrinkling is acceptable for me as with use it will wrinkle anyway I suppose.
> 
> A few pages back I posted the black/beige order with a puckered canvas which I got a replacement for the next day. I am happy with the replacement and I will keep this.
> View attachment 5240282
> 
> 
> Yesterday though my pink order came (yes I ordered both!) and this time the misaligned/crooked handles is not something I would settle for. From side profile it seems one handle is shorter than the other. So it went back today and I opted to get a refund instead. Happy to just keep the beige then see if perhaps the pink strap can be ordered as a repair item at some point if I really want it or get the strap from aftermarket.
> 
> Here are photos of the bag that I returned.
> 
> View attachment 5240284
> View attachment 5240285
> View attachment 5240286





Sassy said:


> Hi everyone! I haven’t bought an LV bag in over 10 years but really loved the speedy 20 and was able to get my hands on one thanks to this forum! I was so excited but when it arrived, I saw that the handles are slightly misaligned and not parallel with each other.  One handle is about 2mm or so off, you can see the picture that one handle is stitched slightly lower than the other handle. I also noticed that one handle is also slightly higher than the other handle because it was stitched closer to the zipper, again probably about 2mm or so. These issues don’t affect the functionality of the bag (but we’re not really buying these bags just for functionality), and you can’t really see the discrepancies unless it’s pointed out, but now I that see them I can’t unsee them either. Are these flaws to be expected for a hand assembled bag? Again, it’s my first LV in over 10 years so I don’t know if this is the quality I should expect these days. Thanks for any thoughts and whether I should return it. I know if I return it, it’s unlikely I’ll find another one anytime soon.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Sassy said:


> Hi everyone! I haven’t bought an LV bag in over 10 years but really loved the speedy 20 and was able to get my hands on one thanks to this forum! I was so excited but when it arrived, I saw that the handles are slightly misaligned and not parallel with each other.  One handle is about 2mm or so off, you can see the picture that one handle is stitched slightly lower than the other handle. I also noticed that one handle is also slightly higher than the other handle because it was stitched closer to the zipper, again probably about 2mm or so. These issues don’t affect the functionality of the bag (but we’re not really buying these bags just for functionality), and you can’t really see the discrepancies unless it’s pointed out, but now I that see them I can’t unsee them either. Are these flaws to be expected for a hand assembled bag? Again, it’s my first LV in over 10 years so I don’t know if this is the quality I should expect these days. Thanks for any thoughts and whether I should return it. I know if I return it, it’s unlikely I’ll find another one anytime soon.


If the misalignment bothers you more than the enjoyment you receive from the bag, and it will constantly bother you, you should return it.  There are people who won't be bothered by it who can enjoy it.  I would not necessarily say you should expect these flaws, but rather you should not be surprised it is not perfectly aligned.  The handles are all separately hand made and are not the exact same size, and the bag is constructed by people.  Mine is slightly off too, but I am one of those people who are not bothered.  And even if you should not be surprised, it does not mean you are required to accept them.  That's what the return policy is for.  Do what gives you peace.


----------



## Sassy

MeepMeep67 said:


> Someone else posted a bag like this..... see below, it was MIF, where is yours made?
> 
> does the bag feel off when you carry it by the handles? I understand about not being able to unsee things now, but only 2mm or so.. I would keep the bag.  Its such a great size and its adorable.  (I love mine)


Mine is MIU. When I carry it by the handles, it does feel like one handle is slightly longer. I would probably carry it more by the strap though. Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## Sassy

EpiFanatic said:


> If the misalignment bothers you more than the enjoyment you receive from the bag, and it will constantly bother you, you should return it.  There are people who won't be bothered by it who can enjoy it.  I would not necessarily say you should expect these flaws, but rather you should not be surprised it is not perfectly aligned.  The handles are all separately hand made and are not the exact same size, and the bag is constructed by people.  Mine is slightly off too, but I am one of those people who are not bothered.  And even if you should not be surprised, it does not mean you are required to accept them.  That's what the return policy is for.  Do what gives you peace.


Thanks for your thoughts! I am OK with wrinkled handles, and other minor flaws but this seems structurally flawed. I think if I knew I could exchange it, I would but it’s the fact that I wouldn’t be able to get another one that I’m hesitating about.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Sassy said:


> Thanks for your thoughts! I am OK with wrinkled handles, and other minor flaws but this seems structurally flawed. I think if I knew I could exchange it, I would but it’s the fact that I wouldn’t be able to get another one that I’m hesitating about.


yeah....I totally understand the first one I had was misaligned, and maybe because it was the first new LV I had ever bought....I returned it.  Then of course, I had remorse for returning it and stalked the website to replace it.  I got really really lucky and was able to order another one and that one is perfect and lovely.  BUT.....had I realized just how hard it would be to get again, I probably would have just kept the first one.  That said.....I also never planned to carry the bag hand held.....so the handles wouldn't have been an issue.  Its a hard decision.....like you said now you can't unsee it, but it's also going to be extremely hard to replace.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sassy said:


> Hi everyone! I haven’t bought an LV bag in over 10 years but really loved the speedy 20 and was able to get my hands on one thanks to this forum! I was so excited but when it arrived, I saw that the handles are slightly misaligned and not parallel with each other.  One handle is about 2mm or so off, you can see the picture that one handle is stitched slightly lower than the other handle. I also noticed that one handle is also slightly higher than the other handle because it was stitched closer to the zipper, again probably about 2mm or so. These issues don’t affect the functionality of the bag (but we’re not really buying these bags just for functionality), and you can’t really see the discrepancies unless it’s pointed out, but now I that see them I can’t unsee them either. Are these flaws to be expected for a hand assembled bag? Again, it’s my first LV in over 10 years so I don’t know if this is the quality I should expect these days. Thanks for any thoughts and whether I should return it. I know if I return it, it’s unlikely I’ll find another one anytime soon.


Congratulations on your first LV bag in 10 years! Unfortunately I would try to exchange it if you can. Knowing how hard this bag is to come by my guess is this might be a returned piece. To me it looks like the entire canvas is off alignment on one side (which is making the handles off center and making the zipper bend). I hope you can find one you're happy with though.


----------



## luvbags29

Sassy said:


> Hi everyone! I haven’t bought an LV bag in over 10 years but really loved the speedy 20 and was able to get my hands on one thanks to this forum! I was so excited but when it arrived, I saw that the handles are slightly misaligned and not parallel with each other.  One handle is about 2mm or so off, you can see the picture that one handle is stitched slightly lower than the other handle. I also noticed that one handle is also slightly higher than the other handle because it was stitched closer to the zipper, again probably about 2mm or so. These issues don’t affect the functionality of the bag (but we’re not really buying these bags just for functionality), and you can’t really see the discrepancies unless it’s pointed out, but now I that see them I can’t unsee them either. Are these flaws to be expected for a hand assembled bag? Again, it’s my first LV in over 10 years so I don’t know if this is the quality I should expect these days. Thanks for any thoughts and whether I should return it. I know if I return it, it’s unlikely I’ll find another one anytime soon.



I think that would really bother me.   I agree that it is hard to "unsee" these problems and then it is hard to move on with it.  I would say that if it will detract from your happiness than you should return.  I know it is a hard bag to replace, but this shouldn't be the quality we learn to accept.


----------



## MariaLoVesLV

These are the stores that have availability for the speedy 20. I got mine by calling and finally was able to get one from Las Vegas Wynn. Don’t give up hope!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sassy said:


> Hi everyone! I haven’t bought an LV bag in over 10 years but really loved the speedy 20 and was able to get my hands on one thanks to this forum! I was so excited but when it arrived, I saw that the handles are slightly misaligned and not parallel with each other.  One handle is about 2mm or so off, you can see the picture that one handle is stitched slightly lower than the other handle. I also noticed that one handle is also slightly higher than the other handle because it was stitched closer to the zipper, again probably about 2mm or so. These issues don’t affect the functionality of the bag (but we’re not really buying these bags just for functionality), and you can’t really see the discrepancies unless it’s pointed out, but now I that see them I can’t unsee them either. Are these flaws to be expected for a hand assembled bag? Again, it’s my first LV in over 10 years so I don’t know if this is the quality I should expect these days. Thanks for any thoughts and whether I should return it. I know if I return it, it’s unlikely I’ll find another one anytime soon.


Does anyone know if LV can replace one of the handles as a repair? This way, you are still guaranteed this bag even though you may have to wait a bit in order to have the handle repaired.


----------



## Jaekayelle

MariaLoVesLV said:


> These are the stores that have availability for the speedy 20. I got mine by calling and finally was able to get one from Las Vegas Wynn. Don’t give up hope!



Wow, may I ask how you are able to perform inventory search? I see one listed near me!


----------



## MariaLoVesLV

I will say it’s easier to contact a department store, saks Bloomingdale’s o


Jaekayelle said:


> Wow, may I ask how you are able to perform inventory search? I see one listed near me!



Sure, you go on the LV website change the location to Mexico and u can still access your wish list click on the item and there is 2 buttons add to cart or search for location do a search for USA. Another member posted this I forgot who but it was a great tip, I was able to get the bum bag and the speedy 20 this way. It is easier to contact a department store like saks or Bloomingdale’s by phone. Just search in the morning and call them as soon as they open. I contacted the Wynn in Las Vegas and asked to be transferred to LV because as u know the phones listed go to client services. HTH


----------



## Chloegal84

Omg!!!Finally! Mono nano speedy with detachable and adjustable straps


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chloegal84 said:


> Omg!!!Finally! Mono nano speedy with detachable and adjustable straps
> 
> View attachment 5270521


That's really cute!!!
And an upgraded version too!


----------



## Chloegal84

Sunshine mama said:


> That's really cute!!!
> And an upgraded version too!


It is, anybody wants to buy my nano speedy lol


----------



## Sassy

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations on your first LV bag in 10 years! Unfortunately I would try to exchange it if you can. Knowing how hard this bag is to come by my guess is this might be a returned piece. To me it looks like the entire canvas is off alignment on one side (which is making the handles off center and making the zipper bend). I hope you can find one you're happy with though.


Thanks! I am starting to think that this is a returned item also. Some flaws I am fine with but this seems like an actual defect.


----------



## Sassy

luvbags29 said:


> I think that would really bother me.   I agree that it is hard to "unsee" these problems and then it is hard to move on with it.  I would say that if it will detract from your happiness than you should return.  I know it is a hard bag to replace, but this shouldn't be the quality we learn to accept.


I agree, the only reason I am hesitating about exchanging/returning is because this is a HTF item. But I don’t want to keep it just for that reason if it will bother me every time I see it.


----------



## bluebird03

I am so bummed!! i almost purchased the speedy 20 today but then they told me i hit the purchase limit and have to wait. The CA said i could purchase early next month!!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I am so bummed!! i almost purchased the speedy 20 today but then they told me i hit the purchase limit and have to wait. The CA said i could purchase early next month!!!


Yikes!!!!  (Im worried about myself)  So is it a monthly or yearly that you hit?  Ive read LV "rules" but wondering what they nailed you on...


----------



## bluebird03

MeepMeep67 said:


> Yikes!!!!  (Im worried about myself)  So is it a monthly or yearly that you hit?  Ive read LV "rules" but wondering what they nailed you on...


THe SA said i purchased 3 leather goods in the last 3 months and they counted the return of the speedy 20 leather one as a purchase as well. He said if I still had it I would have been able to exchange it,  had  i known that returns would count against you i would have just held on to it


----------



## MeepMeep67

sleeplessinseattle said:


> THe SA said i purchased 3 leather goods in the last 3 months and they counted the return of the speedy 20 leather one as a purchase as well. He said if I still had it I would have been able to exchange it,  had  i known that returns would count against you i would have just held on to it


wow! thats it, knit picky!! I feel like each store has different rules


----------



## Jenniekay1031

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I am so bummed!! i almost purchased the speedy 20 today but then they told me i hit the purchase limit and have to wait. The CA said i could purchase early next month!!!


I’m unable to buy too.  I read the online rules and I seemed fine but I tried to buy the Kirigami set today (to go with my Speedy!) and I couldn’t.  I didn’t have to many purchases but I guess the return pushed me over.


----------



## MeepMeep67

sleeplessinseattle said:


> THe SA said i purchased 3 leather goods in the last 3 months and they counted the return of the speedy 20 leather one as a purchase as well. He said if I still had it I would have been able to exchange it,  had  i known that returns would count against you i would have just held on to it





Jenniekay1031 said:


> I’m unable to buy too.  I read the online rules and I seemed fine but I tried to buy the Kirigami set today (to go with my Speedy!) and I couldn’t.  I didn’t have to many purchases but I guess the return pushed me over.


I wonder if LV is cracking down.  Because did you notice "purchase history" now includes all store purchases, not just online purchases.  My Europe purchases even show in my purchase history now.  It was a little shocking to see.....All my purchases


----------



## Loriad

MeepMeep67 said:


> I wonder if LV is cracking down.  Because did you notice "purchase history" now includes all store purchases, not just online purchases.  My Europe purchases even show in my purchase history now.  It was a little shocking to see.....All my purchases


I didn't notice this until you pointed it out! OMG!


----------



## bigverne28

Sassy said:


> Hi everyone! I haven’t bought an LV bag in over 10 years but really loved the speedy 20 and was able to get my hands on one thanks to this forum! I was so excited but when it arrived, I saw that the handles are slightly misaligned and not parallel with each other.  One handle is about 2mm or so off, you can see the picture that one handle is stitched slightly lower than the other handle. I also noticed that one handle is also slightly higher than the other handle because it was stitched closer to the zipper, again probably about 2mm or so. These issues don’t affect the functionality of the bag (but we’re not really buying these bags just for functionality), and you can’t really see the discrepancies unless it’s pointed out, but now I that see them I can’t unsee them either. Are these flaws to be expected for a hand assembled bag? Again, it’s my first LV in over 10 years so I don’t know if this is the quality I should expect these days. Thanks for any thoughts and whether I should return it. I know if I return it, it’s unlikely I’ll find another one anytime soon.


The zipper looks bent too. I don’t buy excuses such as ‘hand made’, so we should except these flaws. We know most LV items are assembled by hand, rather than stitched/hand made by skilled artisans, and yes some flaws wil occur. However, there’s no excuse for this type of misalignment as this should have been measured correctly to ensure the handles were evenly attached to the canvas. As long as buyers keep accepting shoddy craftsmanship like this, because items are too hard to find, LV will continue to be lazy with their quality control.


----------



## Sunshine mama

If you're near this store,  give it a try as soon as the store opens.  Actually be first in line!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Sunshine mama said:


> If you're near this store,  give it a try as soon as the store opens.  Actually be first in line!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5270957
> View attachment 5270958


I’m shocked stores are getting them in but that’s great for people trying to find one!!!!


----------



## DrTr

I searched for a kick - and the fuschia strap one is available in a few more stores - and the black also at Boston Saks.


----------



## DrTr

This is truly a great little bag. Sorry for all the quality issues people are having. Glad some stores are getting still. You’d think LV would get how popular this bag might be and make more!  Good luck to those searching for one, or to the ones that need to exchange!


----------



## DrTr

Sassy said:


> Hi everyone! I haven’t bought an LV bag in over 10 years but really loved the speedy 20 and was able to get my hands on one thanks to this forum! I was so excited but when it arrived, I saw that the handles are slightly misaligned and not parallel with each other.  One handle is about 2mm or so off, you can see the picture that one handle is stitched slightly lower than the other handle. I also noticed that one handle is also slightly higher than the other handle because it was stitched closer to the zipper, again probably about 2mm or so. These issues don’t affect the functionality of the bag (but we’re not really buying these bags just for functionality), and you can’t really see the discrepancies unless it’s pointed out, but now I that see them I can’t unsee them either. Are these flaws to be expected for a hand assembled bag? Again, it’s my first LV in over 10 years so I don’t know if this is the quality I should expect these days. Thanks for any thoughts and whether I should return it. I know if I return it, it’s unlikely I’ll find another one anytime soon.


What a bummer for you!  There are a few stores with black and a few more with fuschia I posted just now. It appears the handles were sewn on the canvas properly, and if they had aligned the pattern right your bag wouldn’t be wonky. 

It’s so frustrating to deal with quality issues at LV especially after a long break away.  Sorry that happened to you. I bought a Nigo piece last week (the black mono sling bag) and there was a dimple they sewed into the canvas on the bottom that would never come out. If it didn’t show when wearing I might have kept it, but you could see it no matter what. So back it went!  I was lucky enough to find it with an SA and when I showed him the photo he said it was defective and shouldn’t have happened and to send it back. Of course I left the house for 20 minutes yesterday and missed delivery. Supposed to be OFD today.

Good luck  - and you might search Instagram for an SA at any of those stores - some post regularly and tell you how to contact.


----------



## DrTr

One more post - the black strap shows three places now


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> One more post - the black strap shows three places now
> 
> View attachment 5271024


Hope all the Speedy 20 hopefuls here see this and are able to get the bags!
Wouldn't it be great if the tPfer saw this here and were able to get the bags?


----------



## Sunshine mama

My black Speedy 20 strap with Clapton backpack.


----------



## Chloegal84

Sunshine mama said:


> My black Speedy 20 strap with Clapton backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271102


Beautiful, the strap actually match with your Clapton backpack


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chloegal84 said:


> Beautiful, the strap actually match with your Clapton backpack


Thank you.  I was very excited that they look so good together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Breaking news!! Happening right now.
Speedy 20s flood the East Coast!


----------



## MariaLoVesLV

Las Vegas Wynn had black strap speedy 20! Someone call and get it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MariaLoVesLV said:


> Las Vegas Wynn had black strap speedy 20! Someone call and get it!


Yes! Also in California.


----------



## JuliannaFox

2 of my orders were canceled in the online store. Making a transfer from one city to another is also a failure. But one appeared in my local boutique and I had to act very quickly. MIF


----------



## Jenniekay1031

JuliannaFox said:


> 2 of my orders were canceled in the online store. Making a transfer from one city to another is also a failure. But one appeared in my local boutique and I had to act very quickly. MIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271283


It looks perfect!!! Congrats!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Sunshine mama said:


> My black Speedy 20 strap with Clapton backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271102


I’m dying over this combo!!!!  So so pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I’m dying over this combo!!!!  So so pretty


Thank you ! I love it so much.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JuliannaFox said:


> 2 of my orders were canceled in the online store. Making a transfer from one city to another is also a failure. But one appeared in my local boutique and I had to act very quickly. MIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271283


Wow! Congrats! How do you like it in person?


----------



## JuliannaFox

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Congrats! How do you like it in person?


I really like it! Definitely even more than nano! :любовь:


----------



## MeepMeep67

Sunshine mama said:


> My black Speedy 20 strap with Clapton backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271102


That looks fabulous. I love it


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeepMeep67 said:


> That looks fabulous. I love it


Thank you!


----------



## bluebird03

Bumme


Jenniekay1031 said:


> I’m unable to buy too.  I read the online rules and I seemed fine but I tried to buy the Kirigami set today (to go with my Speedy!) and I couldn’t.  I didn’t have to many purchases but I guess the return pushed me over.


Bummer, but thankfully just a few more days before its reset.


----------



## Bumbles

JuliannaFox said:


> 2 of my orders were canceled in the online store. Making a transfer from one city to another is also a failure. But one appeared in my local boutique and I had to act very quickly. MIF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271283


Lucky you and it’s the black one too!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Bumme
> 
> Bummer, but thankfully just a few more days before its reset.


Oh it resets at the beginning of the year!  Whew!


----------



## luvspurses

Sunshine mama said:


> My black Speedy 20 strap with Clapton backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271102


this looks fabulous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvspurses said:


> this looks fabulous!


Thank you!


----------



## bluebird03

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Oh it resets at the beginning of the year!  Whew!


I think it was 12 max per calendar year but I could be wrong


----------



## brnicutie

Jenniekay1031 said:


> Oh it resets at the beginning of the year!  Whew!





sleeplessinseattle said:


> I think it was 12 max per calendar year but I could be wrong


It's 12 max per year on a rolling basis from your first purchase. It doesn't reset at the beginning of the year. You can purchase more if your CA overrides the system for you.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

brnicutie said:


> It's 12 max per year on a rolling basis from your first purchase. It doesn't reset at the beginning of the year. You can purchase more if your CA overrides the system for you.


I don’t have a CA . I’ll have to call into customer service tomorrow and ask I guess?  My Christmas present this year is my first trip to a store so I was hoping to be able to buy something small……like a key holder or something to go in my Speedy.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

So it’s been about a month (or more) for some people with their Speedy 20s…..how is everyone liking their bags?  Mine is out away until January


----------



## snibor

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So it’s been about a month (or more) for some people with their Speedy 20s…..how is everyone liking their bags?  Mine is out away until January


Totally adore the bag and thrilled I purchased it.  It’s so easy to use and looks great.


----------



## brnicutie

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I don’t have a CA . I’ll have to call into customer service tomorrow and ask I guess?  My Christmas present this year is my first trip to a store so I was hoping to be able to buy something small……like a key holder or something to go in my Speedy.


How exciting! Hopefully, you'll have a fantastic experience and find what you're looking for.  

I'm loving the Speedy 20. It's the perfect size. I use mine with a mono strap. I'm not liking those guitar straps.


----------



## sweetmango25

I just got notified my Speedy 20 has arrived at my SAs store in Australia! Ordered a month ago, and I've asked her to arrange delivery as I wouldn't be able to pick it up until the weekend. Super excited to receive it, hopefully there's no issues


----------



## farmgirl23

Bumbles said:


> I haven’t even reached preorder stage yet!  I’m still only on the waitlist since end October


I’m sorry Bumbles. My CA just texted that she received my Speedy 20. I’m so excited. Can’t wait until she ships her over.


----------



## Bumbles

farmgirl23 said:


> I’m sorry Bumbles. My CA just texted that she received my Speedy 20. I’m so excited. Can’t wait until she ships her over.


Congrats! I bet you are so excited!


----------



## Bumbles

sweetmango25 said:


> I just got notified my Speedy 20 has arrived at my SAs store in Australia! Ordered a month ago, and I've asked her to arrange delivery as I wouldn't be able to pick it up until the weekend. Super excited to receive it, hopefully there's no issues


That is exciting indeed. Can I ask if you paid for it upfront or just on a waitlist? I’m on a waitlist and also in Australia but not news yet. What state is this in by the way? I’ve been waiting over a month but still nothing. Did you get black or pink? Fingers crossed yours is perfect. Can’t wait to see it. Keep Us posted and post some pics!


----------



## sweetmango25

Bumbles said:


> That is exciting indeed. Can I ask if you paid for it upfront or just on a waitlist? I’m on a waitlist and also in Australia but not news yet. What state is this in by the way? I’ve been waiting over a month but still nothing. Did you get black or pink? Fingers crossed yours is perfect. Can’t wait to see it. Keep Us posted and post some pics!


I'm based in NSW and paid upfront. I reached out to a few SAs on Instagram a month ago and only one replied that they were taking orders. Also I got the black strap  hopefully you'll hear something soon for yours!! It seems like the stores are trying to source the bags to fulfil the orders


----------



## DrTr

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So it’s been about a month (or more) for some people with their Speedy 20s…..how is everyone liking their bags?  Mine is out away until January


Still love this little bag!  It holds so much, but remains compact. I added 3” chain extenders on each side to the original strap so I can easily wear crossbody. I don’t prefer shoulder wear as much these days as I like hands free, and the wider strap falls off my shoulder too easily. I was a “never speedy” girl and have been totally shocked how much I like this speedy. I think the “never speedy” was based on the opening - because this zipper extends down the side of the bag unlike the traditional speedy it is so much easier to get in and out of. Mine was MIU, but the alignment and handles are perfect, the canvas is thick but pliable, I just couldn’t be more pleased with this bag. A 20 sounds small, but like the keepall xs the length makes it so functional, especially since I have an iPhone pro max 13 and have to fit my phone in any bag I use. Hope everyone’s preorders start rolling in soon!  It’s worth the wait


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Jenniekay1031 said:


> So it’s been about a month (or more) for some people with their Speedy 20s…..how is everyone liking their bags?  Mine is out away until January


I like it a lot, but it's helped me conclude I do prefer the 25.


----------



## luvbags29

Is anyone else having a hard time getting a CA to ship an item to you?  I inquired about a Speedy 20 this morning that was in store, but she said there policy states you must come into the store to purchase.  That is really hard for someone who doesn't even have a store in their state 
Anyone have advice or experience with this?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## DrTr

luvbags29 said:


> Is anyone else having a hard time getting a CA to ship an item to you?  I inquired about a Speedy 20 this morning that was in store, but she said there policy states you must come into the store to purchase.  That is really hard for someone who doesn't even have a store in their state
> Anyone have advice or experience with this?  Thanks so much!!


That is a true bummer. Do you have a purchase history in store in any US boutique - send or in person?  Sometimes a boutique will ship if you have purchased from any boutique - they can check your history online.  You also might try finding a different boutique that might be more sympathetic and ship to you.  I think I’ve gotten store/ship service because I made an in person purchase in the LV 5th Avenue store several years ago and I buy online as well.  Some of each color show as available in boutiques still today. 

As with many things LV rules are ethereal, unclear and made to be broken depending on the day, the boutique the SA and the weather   I’m so sorry you tracked one down only to be told that. I feel for you - I’m not near boutiques either. Good luck.


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Congrats! I bet you are so excited!


Bumbles - here’s wishing your 20 shows soon!  I know in Australia it’s not always easy to find what you want, yet you are unfailingly kind and supportive to all of us here. That most excellent quality in you HAS to result in good bag karma!  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> That is a true bummer. Do you have a purchase history in store in any US boutique - send or in person?  Sometimes a boutique will ship if you have purchased from any boutique - they can check your history online.  You also might try finding a different boutique that might be more sympathetic and ship to you.  I think I’ve gotten store/ship service because I made an in person purchase in the LV 5th Avenue store several years ago and I buy online as well.  Some of each color show as available in boutiques still today.
> 
> As with many things LV rules are ethereal, unclear and made to be broken depending on the day, the boutique the SA and the weather   I’m so sorry you tracked one down only to be told that. I feel for you - I’m not near boutiques either. Good luck.


Great advice!


----------



## luvbags29

DrTr said:


> That is a true bummer. Do you have a purchase history in store in any US boutique - send or in person?  Sometimes a boutique will ship if you have purchased from any boutique - they can check your history online.  You also might try finding a different boutique that might be more sympathetic and ship to you.  I think I’ve gotten store/ship service because I made an in person purchase in the LV 5th Avenue store several years ago and I buy online as well.  Some of each color show as available in boutiques still today.
> 
> As with many things LV rules are ethereal, unclear and made to be broken depending on the day, the boutique the SA and the weather   I’m so sorry you tracked one down only to be told that. I feel for you - I’m not near boutiques either. Good luck.


Yes.. I do have purchase history and have done it this way in the past. However the boutique that I called said they are unwilling to do it.  I am hoping that maybe I can find a direct sales associate contact that will help me out since customer service is also not willing to help in this case.  So frustrating for someone who can't physically travel to a store.  I appreciate your help.  I am wondering if it all depends on the bag and whether it is popular or not.  I cannot seem to make sense of why the sudden change.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Bumbles - here’s wishing your 20 shows soon!  I know in Australia it’s not always easy to find what you want, yet you are unfailingly kind and supportive to all of us here. That most excellent quality in you HAS to result in good bag karma!  Fingers crossed.


Thank you DrTr!   Thanks for your lovely and kind words and support as well. I hope it comes soon too. I will be sure to post pics! For now I will admire and live thru everyone here. Yes you’re absolutely right. In Australia quantities on things are so limited and even more limited on htf or popular items. I should of preordered but missed that boat (indecisive) so now am waiting. Hopefully not much longer


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Bumbles said:


> Thank you DrTr!   Thanks for your lovely and kind words and support as well. I hope it comes soon too. I will be sure to post pics! For now I will admire and live thru everyone here. Yes you’re absolutely right. In Australia quantities on things are so limited and even more limited on htf or popular items. I should of preordered but missed that boat (indecisive) so now am waiting. Hopefully not much longer


I hope it comes soon!  The best would be for it to show right before Christmas  if you celebrate.  That would almost make the hard wait worth it ❤️


----------



## Jaekayelle

My preorder from 10/27 has been stuck in "Submitted" forever, or so it seems! I just checked my status for the billionth time and it now says "In Preparation"! Eeek! I had to take a triple look just to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me. Is this real life?!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Jaekayelle said:


> My preorder from 10/27 has been stuck in "Submitted" forever, or so it seems! I just checked my status for the billionth time and it now says "In Preparation"! Eeek! I had to take a triple look just to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me. Is this real life?!


Congrats it should be shipping out soon


----------



## Bumbles

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I hope it comes soon!  The best would be for it to show right before Christmas  if you celebrate.  That would almost make the hard wait worth it ❤


Yes it would. I would love that!


----------



## lsquare

Jaekayelle said:


> My preorder from 10/27 has been stuck in "Submitted" forever, or so it seems! I just checked my status for the billionth time and it now says "In Preparation"! Eeek! I had to take a triple look just to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me. Is this real life?!


When I ordered through customer service, I thought they said they only had like a month to fulfill the order and would cancel if they couldn’t do it within that time frame.


----------



## Jaekayelle

lsquare said:


> When I ordered through customer service, I thought they said they only had like a month to fulfill the order and would cancel if they couldn’t do it within that time frame.


I wish they were more consistent with the information they provide customers.   The CA I work with told me the speedy 20 is a limited item due to the color scheme of the straps. They would most likely revamp the strap or change the colors if they make a newer version. Don't know if that is true or not.


----------



## ebslovesbags

Jaekayelle said:


> My preorder from 10/27 has been stuck in "Submitted" forever, or so it seems! I just checked my status for the billionth time and it now says "In Preparation"! Eeek! I had to take a triple look just to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me. Is this real life?!



ooooh yippee!! It won’t be long now. Soooo I found one with the pink strap in store for the second time and considered it to be a sign, and finally just bought it. I canceled my pre-order for the black strap this afternoon (also ordered on 10/27). You’re making me think I should waited but I was determined have my gift from me to me under the Christmas tree I figured I’ll be able to get the black strap later.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jaekayelle said:


> My preorder from 10/27 has been stuck in "Submitted" forever, or so it seems! I just checked my status for the billionth time and it now says "In Preparation"! Eeek! I had to take a triple look just to make sure my eyes weren't playing tricks on me. Is this real life?!


Wow! 
I'm so excited for you. I bet you just can't wait!
Well that's how I would be.


----------



## glossy18

will try to mix things up a bit this weekend...lv tahitienne mini pochette with pink strap of speedy 20


----------



## ChanelFan29

What fits:


----------



## sweetmango25

sweetmango25 said:


> I just got notified my Speedy 20 has arrived at my SAs store in Australia! Ordered a month ago, and I've asked her to arrange delivery as I wouldn't be able to pick it up until the weekend. Super excited to receive it, hopefully there's no issues


Received my bag today and thankfully it's somewhat acceptable. The handles are misaligned by a tiny bit but not too obvious. One of the handles is quite wrinkly but that's okay with me. I think this one is a keeper!


----------



## Bumbles

sweetmango25 said:


> Received my bag today and thankfully it's somewhat acceptable. The handles are misaligned by a tiny bit but not too obvious. One of the handles is quite wrinkly but that's okay with me. I think this one is a keeper!
> 
> View attachment 5273681
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273682
> 
> 
> View attachment 5273683


Looks great to me! Congrats   So happy you got it before Christmas! It’s such a gorgeous bag


----------



## sweetmango25

Bumbles said:


> Looks great to me! Congrats   So happy you got it before Christmas! It’s such a gorgeous bag


Thank you! I really hope you'll hear something by Christmas as well! Have you tried reaching out to different SAs?


----------



## Jaekayelle

ebslovesbags said:


> ooooh yippee!! It won’t be long now. Soooo I found one with the pink strap in store for the second time and considered it to be a sign, and finally just bought it. I canceled my pre-order for the black strap this afternoon (also ordered on 10/27). You’re making me think I should waited but I was determined have my gift from me to me under the Christmas tree I figured I’ll be able to get the black strap later.


Just out of curiosity, did you receive one made in USA or MIF? So happy you found yours, and just in time for Christmas too! I've seen the black strap on other new bags they are coming out with. Maybe you might want a new style in the near future with that strap, so that avoids having to just buy a strap separately.


----------



## Bumbles

sweetmango25 said:


> Thank you! I really hope you'll hear something by Christmas as well! Have you tried reaching out to different SAs?


Thank you! I’m on the waitlist with CS. They said it’s a long queue thou lol


----------



## luvspurses

Sunshine mama said:


> My black Speedy 20 strap with Clapton backpack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5271102


ok sunshine mama, you have inspired me.  i literally just bought the clapton to wear with the speedy strap after seeing this photo. it is surely a slippery slope. the speedy 20 was a gateway to the clapton and you are a very very good enabler lol. seriously tho, love your pics , so keep em coming : ) i am not sure i would have thought of this combo and it really is lovely!


----------



## luvspurses

Bumbles said:


> Thank you! I’m on the waitlist with CS. They said it’s a long queue thou lol


rooting for you bumbles. hope you find one very soon : )


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvspurses said:


> ok sunshine mama, you have inspired me.  i literally just bought the clapton to wear with the speedy strap after seeing this photo. it is surely a slippery slope. the speedy 20 was a gateway to the clapton and you are a very very good enabler lol. seriously tho, love your pics , so keep em coming : ) i am not sure i would have thought of this combo and it really is lovely!


Well congrats!
And oh my!!!  We can be bag and bag and strap twins!!!!
Seriously though,  I think LV should do this combo!


----------



## luvspurses

Sunshine mama said:


> Well congrats!
> And oh my!!!  We can be bag and bag and strap twins!!!!
> Seriously though,  I think LV should do this combo!


totally agree. did i see somewhere that they are coming out with a bag called diane that looks like sologne with this strap? did i imagine that? i've been just popping in and out of here and youtube so i can't recall where i saw that.  i would really like to see them offer an adjustable version tho. this works but just barely on me. or would like to find some strap extenders i really like. i think i saw some pretty nice ones on mautto. either way, the combo is divine so thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvspurses said:


> totally agree. did i see somewhere that they are coming out with a bag called diane that looks like sologne with this strap? did i imagine that? i've been just popping in and out of here and youtube so i can't recall where i saw that.  i would really like to see them offer an adjustable version tho. this works but just barely on me. or would like to find some strap extenders i really like. i think i saw some pretty nice ones on mautto. either way, the combo is divine so thank you!


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Jaekayelle said:


> I wish they were more consistent with the information they provide customers.   The CA I work with told me the speedy 20 is a limited item due to the color scheme of the straps. They would most likely revamp the strap or change the colors if they make a newer version. Don't know if that is true or not.


I spoke with a CS who said the exact same thing, that the strap would make it seasonal.  

Good news.....spoke to customer service and my account seems to be ok (thought it was flagged because I couldn't order something on the website)
Bad news.....customer service said their website has been having issues all week.....not processing payments and canceling orders!


----------



## bluebird03

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I spoke with a CS who said the exact same thing, that the strap would make it seasonal.
> 
> Good news.....spoke to customer service and my account seems to be ok (thought it was flagged because I couldn't order something on the website)
> Bad news.....customer service said their website has been having issues all week.....not processing payments and canceling orders!


Yay, that good news!!! You can place an order once its available.

I see the Speedy 20's are available more frequently at the stores now. I was able to get one today myself!!!!! my SA who I wasn't able to reach out to for the past few days "held on" to one for me today. She said she couldn't officially hold it because of the holidays' but said to hurry and come into the store. I really love the canvas version!! I was surprised by how much thicker the canvas is on the 20 compared to the 25. Even my daughter who doesn't like the speedy's very much said this one was really cute.


----------



## Jaekayelle

Jenniekay1031 said:


> I spoke with a CS who said the exact same thing, that the strap would make it seasonal.
> 
> Good news.....spoke to customer service and my account seems to be ok (thought it was flagged because I couldn't order something on the website)
> Bad news.....customer service said their website has been having issues all week.....not processing payments and canceling orders!


Wow, it would be a bummer to get a HTF bag only to have them cancel. But it's great news you were not flagged. That means more shopping to come!   I checked my status and it is shipping from Fort Worth, Texas. I'm assuming it will be MIU, since I think they have a factory there now. Nevertheless, I'm still excited.


----------



## Bumbles

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Yay, that good news!!! You can place an order once its available.
> 
> I see the Speedy 20's are available more frequently at the stores now. I was able to get one today myself!!!!! my SA who I wasn't able to reach out to for the past few days "held on" to one for me today. She said she couldn't officially hold it because of the holidays' but said to hurry and come into the store. I really love the canvas version!! I was surprised by how much thicker the canvas is on the 20 compared to the 25. Even my daughter who doesn't like the speedy's very much said this one was really cute.
> 
> View attachment 5274466


That’s great news! Congrats!   So glad you scored one and just in time for Xmas. Enjoy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Yay, that good news!!! You can place an order once its available.
> 
> I see the Speedy 20's are available more frequently at the stores now. I was able to get one today myself!!!!! my SA who I wasn't able to reach out to for the past few days "held on" to one for me today. She said she couldn't officially hold it because of the holidays' but said to hurry and come into the store. I really love the canvas version!! I was surprised by how much thicker the canvas is on the 20 compared to the 25. Even my daughter who doesn't like the speedy's very much said this one was really cute.
> 
> View attachment 5274466


Wow. I'm glad you got one.  My DD who doesn't like Speedys said the same thing! She actually thinks this is a good one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sac Plat PM with the strap. I really like this combo too.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM with the strap. I really like this combo too.
> View attachment 5274821


And now I need THAT bag!  Love this combo!  Brilliant


----------



## farmgirl23

Sunshine mama said:


> Sac Plat PM with the strap. I really like this combo too.
> View attachment 5274821


Love love this combo. My speedy 20 should be arrive today and the Sac Plat PM will arrive on Monday. I can’t wait to try that strap on both bags. Thanks for sharing the idea


----------



## Jenniekay1031

I don’t know what this means but I thought I would share.  The black doesn’t say out of stock like the pink…..it says call to purchase


----------



## farmgirl23

She’s here


----------



## Sunshine mama

farmgirl23 said:


> She’s here
> View attachment 5275097


Wow  congrats!!!


----------



## luvbags29

farmgirl23 said:


> She’s here
> View attachment 5275097


How pretty!! Congrats 
Where is your bag made?


----------



## farmgirl23

luvbags29 said:


> How pretty!! Congrats
> Where is your bag made?


MIF


----------



## CaliChic

Was able to obtain one in-store at Roseville galleria using the method mentioned earlier where you change the LV website country to Mexico. They only had one in stock: fuschia, MIU. It’s perfect! No wrinkles in the handles and everything is symmetrical. I’m still going to wait for my pre-ordered one with the black strap and decide which one to return when it gets here, if it ever does . Thank you to the person who shared the website hack .


----------



## ebslovesbags

Jaekayelle said:


> Just out of curiosity, did you receive one made in USA or MIF? So happy you found yours, and just in time for Christmas too! I've seen the black strap on other new bags they are coming out with. Maybe you might want a new style in the near future with that strap, so that avoids having to just buy a strap separately.



I like your thinking and was thinking the same when I started seeing the black strap pop up on other bags. Just don’t tell the Mr. hehe!

I was pleasantly surprised to see the one I bought was MIF!! I’m in LA and found it at the Rodeo Drive location. Funny thing is online it said they had one in Black, which is I went to the store to try and snag it. I got there literally 10 min before the published store opening time, and there were already people shopping (appointments I presume) and the black strap was gone, but I couldn’t pass up the bag again so I went for the pink.

p.s. for anyone in the SoCal area, I see them pop up in Costa Mesa quite often. It’s just about an hour drive for me so I can never get there.


----------



## jiloveslv

Do you guys think it’s normal for zipper area to look like this?


----------



## jiloveslv

Other side is better and looks like this


----------



## bluebird03

jiloveslv said:


> Do you guys think it’s normal for zipper area to look like this?


this doesn't look right...


----------



## Jenniekay1031

jiloveslv said:


> Other side is better and looks like this


No I don’t feel like that zipper is aligned properly….it looks like it’s sewn crooked.  Does it effect its function at all?  Like does it stick or not run smooth?


----------



## lsquare

jiloveslv said:


> Do you guys think it’s normal for zipper area to look like this?


It seems fine to me.


----------



## jiloveslv

Thanks for the input guys! Appreciate it.  It doesn’t affect the function.


----------



## lsquare

For those that got the bag, how do you all like the guitar strap? I wanted to sell the guitar strap and already bought a vachetta one, but the guitar one is really perfect for cross body and kind of care-free. Torn between the two.


----------



## MegPoort

CaliChic said:


> Was able to obtain one in-store at Roseville galleria using the method mentioned earlier where you change the LV website country to Mexico. They only had one in stock: fuschia, MIU. It’s perfect! No wrinkles in the handles and everything is symmetrical. I’m still going to wait for my pre-ordered one with the black strap and decide which one to return when it gets here, if it ever does . Thank you to the person who shared the website hack .


can you explain how this works???? When I go to change country everthing is in Spanish! LOL


----------



## Iamminda

MegPoort said:


> can you explain how this works???? When I go to change country everthing is in Spanish! LOL



I am not CaliChic but I have been searching the EU LV website since June.  Below is a screenshot of the page (you can see the box circled where you can check stock).  I also search the Mexico LV site sometimes for stuff that I can’t search on the EU site such as the mono and reverse PM, Croisette, etc.  Good luck.


----------



## brnicutie

lsquare said:


> For those that got the bag, how do you all like the guitar strap? I wanted to sell the guitar strap and already bought a vachetta one, but the guitar one is really perfect for cross body and kind of care-free. Torn between the two.


I hate the guitar strap. it's not my vibe. I use my Speedy 20 with either a mono or vachetta strap.


----------



## JazziMe

So I grabbed myself a speedy 20 in the blue 430am this morning. 
I’ve been ringing client services like every other day and they say sorry not available to order! I’d fell a sleep stalking the site and for some odd reason woke up at 4 and so just had a quick look …… like you do and there it was “ add to cart” . I was all fingers and thumbs adding it and paying for it. Supper excited delivery is January 22.


----------



## BULL

jiloveslv said:


> Do you guys think it’s normal for zipper area to look like this?


It looks crooked.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jiloveslv said:


> Do you guys think it’s normal for zipper area to look like this?


It has become normalized by LV these days.
I think the ability to zip it up and down that side may be hindered, causing  premature wear and tear in the area.


----------



## Sunshine mama

JazziMe said:


> So I grabbed myself a speedy 20 in the blue 430am this morning.
> I’ve been ringing client services like every other day and they say sorry not available to order! I’d fell a sleep stalking the site and for some odd reason woke up at 4 and so just had a quick look …… like you do and there it was “ add to cart” . I was all fingers and thumbs adding it and paying for it. Supper excited delivery is January 22.


Wow awesome!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> I hate the guitar strap. it's not my vibe. I use my Speedy 20 with either a mono or vachetta strap.


On me, I think the strap looks bad with the Speedy 20 mono.
I love the strap with other bags though.


----------



## DrTr

lsquare said:


> For those that got the bag, how do you all like the guitar strap? I wanted to sell the guitar strap and already bought a vachetta one, but the guitar one is really perfect for cross body and kind of care-free. Torn between the two.


I ended up loving this strap, and didn’t think I would. I bought 3” chain extenders for each side and can easily wear cross body now (at  5’8” this strap was shoulder carry only) and I usually wear with the LV flower side showing. I love purple first, pink second, so the fuschia fits right in to my wardrobe and preferred color palette, as well as with black neutrals. I don’t like it shoulder carry as it falls off my shoulder - for some reason skinny narrow straps will stay on my shoulders, but not wide canvas. So wide canvas straps are always crossbody for me. If I want to tone it down, I wear with my mono PM strap. 

HTH - it was a happy surprise I like the strap so much. But I guess since the pandemic, I’m more casual most days and it has a great casual vibe. Even when I have to wear ”hard pants”   Glad people are still finding this great little bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> I ended up loving this strap, and didn’t think I would. I bought 3” chain extenders for each side and can easily wear cross body now (at  5’8” this strap was shoulder carry only) and I usually wear with the LV flower side showing. I love purple first, pink second, so the fuschia fits right in to my wardrobe and preferred color palette, as well as with black neutrals. I don’t like it shoulder carry as it falls off my shoulder - for some reason skinny narrow straps will stay on my shoulders, but not wide canvas. So wide canvas straps are always crossbody for me. If I want to tone it down, I wear with my mono PM strap.
> 
> HTH - it was a happy surprise I like the strap so much. But I guess since the pandemic, I’m more casual most days and it has a great casual vibe. Even when I have to wear ”hard pants”   Glad people are still finding this great little bag!


100 % agree with everything you said. 
Everything  except the hard pants! I haven't done it in years!!


----------



## DrTr

Sunshine mama said:


> 100 % agree with everything you said.
> Everything  except the hard pants! I haven't done it in years!!


And you have the touch with combining this and other straps with multiple bags! Hard pants or no


----------



## Sunshine mama

DrTr said:


> And you have the touch with combining this and other straps with multiple bags! Hard pants or no



Thank you!


----------



## jiloveslv

Sunshine mama said:


> It has become normalized by LV these days.
> I think the ability to zip it up and down that side may be hindered, causing  premature wear and tear in the area.


I ended up returning it.  It was bugging me


----------



## MegPoort

Iamminda said:


> I am not CaliChic but I have been searching the EU LV website since June.  Below is a screenshot of the page (you can see the box circled where you can check stock).  I also search the Mexico LV site sometimes for stuff that I can’t search on the EU site such as the mono and reverse PM, Croisette, etc.  Good luck.
> 
> View attachment 5276109


Ok one more question. Sorry if this has already been answered. If it shows in stock at a certain store can you order it online? Or do you call the number listed???


----------



## Sunshine mama

MegPoort said:


> Ok one more question. Sorry if this has already been answered. If it shows in stock at a certain store can you order it online? Or do you call the number listed???


As someone mentioned somewhere,  I think the rule for this specific bag is that you have to go to that store to purchase it.  Of course rules are meant to be broken,  and they change depending on who you talk to at lv, and who you know.  So it doesn't hurt to reach out.


----------



## lsquare

DrTr said:


> I ended up loving this strap, and didn’t think I would. I bought 3” chain extenders for each side and can easily wear cross body now (at  5’8” this strap was shoulder carry only) and I usually wear with the LV flower side showing. I love purple first, pink second, so the fuschia fits right in to my wardrobe and preferred color palette, as well as with black neutrals. I don’t like it shoulder carry as it falls off my shoulder - for some reason skinny narrow straps will stay on my shoulders, but not wide canvas. So wide canvas straps are always crossbody for me. If I want to tone it down, I wear with my mono PM strap.
> 
> HTH - it was a happy surprise I like the strap so much. But I guess since the pandemic, I’m more casual most days and it has a great casual vibe. Even when I have to wear ”hard pants”   Glad people are still finding this great little bag!


It helps! I was surprised I like the strap too. It goes really well with dark winter coats. Thought it would be too busy with mono, but ended up liking it. Maybe I will still keep my vachetta strap to use with my mini accessory from the MPA.


----------



## Iamminda

MegPoort said:


> Ok one more question. Sorry if this has already been answered. If it shows in stock at a certain store can you order it online? Or do you call the number listed???



My own experience has been that even though it shows a certain store has it, you cannot order online or by phone.  I was told once by a CS rep that they can only send a message to the store for me.  But you might not get a call back due to them being so busy.  Like SunshineMama mentioned, they are likely to only allow purchase in store for this bag currently but you never know and it may be worth trying.


----------



## DrTr

MegPoort said:


> Ok one more question. Sorry if this has already been answered. If it shows in stock at a certain store can you order it online? Or do you call the number listed???


Unfortunately if it shows in stock at a location, the only way I know to purchase is to try and find an SA in that location and directly contact them. You can’t order online and the LV store number listed rings customer service not the store location.

Some SAs do Instagram accounts with their locations and contact info (dk the rules for that, as not all of them do it). But if they post contact info and product on Insta, and their store is amenable, I have ordered several things for charge/send that way. Dk about this little cutie though. My guess is the really HTF bags aren’t always available for that, and sometimes not canvas. Good luck!  Wish they would do more online, but I’m sure they are trying to stop mass purchases by resellers/bots.


----------



## DrTr

lsquare said:


> It helps! I was surprised I like the strap too. It goes really well with dark winter coats. Thought it would be too busy with mono, but ended up liking it. Maybe I will still keep my vachetta strap to use with my mini accessory from the MPA.


Sounds like a great plan and glad it helped! It’s weird this strap works so well with this bag. And why not keep the vachetta - sounds like you have a plan (and we can all justify just about any plan sometimes can’t we ). Glad you like it.


----------



## Jaekayelle

Omg, I finally recieved mine today!  

I have a question. Is the stitching on the seams supposed to be exposed? I'm honestly not sure and just curious if that is the style. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Jaekayelle

Jaekayelle said:


> Omg, I finally recieved mine today!
> 
> I have a question. Is the stitching on the seams supposed to be exposed? I'm honestly not sure and just curious if that is the style. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5276724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276733


Here are more pictures


----------



## sweetmango25

Jaekayelle said:


> Omg, I finally recieved mine today!
> 
> I have a question. Is the stitching on the seams supposed to be exposed? I'm honestly not sure and just curious if that is the style. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5276724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276733


Mine is not like that. Does it feel like it might come off?


----------



## Jaekayelle

sweetmango25 said:


> Mine is not like that. Does it feel like it might come off?


The leather part does feel a little loose and I can move it from side to side, if that makes sense. If I look closely, I see a lot of hairline cracks (or small holes) on each of the stitches. My camera is not the best so I don't think it's picking it up those cracks. Not sure if it's because they didn't not pull the canvas together tightly or not. If the bag is sitting on the table, the stitching is very visible on all the edges without having to look closely. The edges around the bag are all bumpy. I also have the Nano Speedy and it does not do that at all, and i can't move the leather side to side on the Nano either. I wasn't sure if that's just the look of the Speedy 20 or not. Don't want to return this as I know it's HTF, but I don't want to keep it if it this is considered a defect.


----------



## BULL

Jaekayelle said:


> Omg, I finally recieved mine today!
> 
> I have a question. Is the stitching on the seams supposed to be exposed? I'm honestly not sure and just curious if that is the style. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5276724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276733


When they finished the bag and turned it inside out, the turned it a bit too much. If the folds are not set yet, and you push the entire side with the leather edges in a little, it can go away. If it pops back out you don’t like it (I wouldn’t), you can ask for an exchange.
It is not faulty, nothing unusual, it’s just the stitching, but it literally turned out to be more exposed than it should have.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jaekayelle said:


> Omg, I finally recieved mine today!
> 
> I have a question. Is the stitching on the seams supposed to be exposed? I'm honestly not sure and just curious if that is the style. Thank you in advance!
> 
> View attachment 5276724
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276725
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276726
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276733


Mine is like that when I pull the canvas away from the leather piping. Otherwise,  the slightly rounded shape of the canvas in that area covers up the tiny stitches.
The tiny tears are made my the needle going in to the leather while forming the stitches. I think LV couuld have used sharper needles, as sharp needles are very important in sewing leather.


----------



## mrslkc23

Went in store today, my SA told me that the pink strap is confirmed seasonal while the black strap is permanent collection. So there will be other seasonal strap colors coming out! Very interesting


----------



## Jenniekay1031

mrslkc23 said:


> Went in store today, my SA told me that the pink strap is confirmed seasonal while the black strap is permanent collection. So there will be other seasonal strap colors coming out! Very interesting


I had heard they might make the strap seasonal!  I wonder if eventually you will be able to buy the straps alone....probably not.  I have seen the black on other bags tho, and not the pink so that makes sense!


----------



## sweetmango25

Has any done patina on their speedy 20s? If so, would love to see some photos !


----------



## bluebird03

sweetmango25 said:


> Has any done patina on their speedy 20s? If so, would love to see some photos !


Do you mean the patina champ method? I didn't but I sprayed the vachetta with apple garde.


----------



## MeBagaholic

.


----------



## bluebird03

For anyone looking for this bag. I see several of the pink available in the US


----------



## balen.girl

sweetmango25 said:


> Has any done patina on their speedy 20s? If so, would love to see some photos !


Are you asking about patina champ ? If yes, I did patina champ method on my speedy 20. Always do the same method on all my vachetta bag. No chemical. So far all good.


----------



## MariaLoVesLV

balen.girl said:


> Are you asking about patina champ ? If yes, I did patina champ method on my speedy 20. Always do the same method on all my vachetta bag. No chemical. So far all good.
> View attachment 5279166
> 
> View attachment 5279168


Hi what is the process for the patina champ method? TIA


----------



## Jaekayelle

BULL said:


> When they finished the bag and turned it inside out, the turned it a bit too much. If the folds are not set yet, and you push the entire side with the leather edges in a little, it can go away. If it pops back out you don’t like it (I wouldn’t), you can ask for an exchange.
> It is not faulty, nothing unusual, it’s just the stitching, but it literally turned out to be more exposed than it should have.


Hi all, thanks for the advice on the stitching of my bag. I contacted LV and the said they will repair it for free if it is fixable. It seems to be a defect.  If they cannot fix it, what happens to my bag? Do they just process a refund and keep my bag? Or do they send it back and I have to return it in the store?


----------



## BULL

Jaekayelle said:


> Hi all, thanks for the advice on the stitching of my bag. I contacted LV and the said they will repair it for free if it is fixable. It seems to be a defect.  If they cannot fix it, what happens to my bag? Do they just process a refund and keep my bag? Or do they send it back and I have to return it in the store?


My guess is that if repairable, they will send it back repaired, if not, they will send a brand new one (my guess is this, since they produce soooo many Speedy 20s now and have fresh stock, that it is cheaper for them not to do an otherwise quite time consuming repair).


----------



## MegPoort

DrTr said:


> Unfortunately if it shows in stock at a location, the only way I know to purchase is to try and find an SA in that location and directly contact them. You can’t order online and the LV store number listed rings customer service not the store location.
> 
> Some SAs do Instagram accounts with their locations and contact info (dk the rules for that, as not all of them do it). But if they post contact info and product on Insta, and their store is amenable, I have ordered several things for charge/send that way. Dk about this little cutie though. My guess is the really HTF bags aren’t always available for that, and sometimes not canvas. Good luck!  Wish they would do more online, but I’m sure they are trying to stop mass purchases by resellers/bots.


Do you have any Instagram recommendations to follow? That’s a great idea!


----------



## CaliChic

MegPoort said:


> can you explain how this works???? When I go to change country everthing is in Spanish! LOL


You click on “encontrar en tienda”, then click on “usar mi ubicacion actual” and allow it to locate your location and search the map.


----------



## balen.girl

MariaLoVesLV said:


> Hi what is the process for the patina champ method? TIA


You can search Patina Champ on this forum or at youtube, I think I saw someone posted on youtube too.


----------



## eena1230

I pretty much gave up on asking my CA or stalking the website for this bag… it was just impossible to find… but I have a very persistent husband who was constantly asking my CA  if she can find this bag so he can surprise me for Christmas! Well- here it is!


----------



## DrTr

MegPoort said:


> Do you have any Instagram recommendations to follow? That’s a great idea!


Foxylv is a great one to follow for new info and collections. She also posts when one of her SAs has certain pieces. Otherwise I just search city and LV and see what happens. Good luck!


----------



## LavenderIce

Merry Christmas everyone! Reading all 123 pages of this thread has been fun as I waited for my bag which arrived just in time for Christmas. I was late in the game with this one and the search was not an easy one. Thank you to everyone who shared tips on how to find this bag. In my experience, your best chance is to get in touch with an actual person at a location with it in stock. Good luck to anyone still on the hunt!


----------



## DrTr

eena1230 said:


> I pretty much gave up on asking my CA or stalking the website for this bag… it was just impossible to find… but I have a very persistent husband who was constantly asking my CA  if she can find this bag so he can surprise me for Christmas! Well- here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280985


yay!  Merry Christmas and so glad your husband was persistent for you. It’s a great bag!!


----------



## eena1230

DrTr said:


> yay!  Merry Christmas and so glad your husband was persistent for you. It’s a great bag!!


Thank you sweet @DrTr … haha good thing he’s more persistent than me! This bag is just super cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

eena1230 said:


> I pretty much gave up on asking my CA or stalking the website for this bag… it was just impossible to find… but I have a very persistent husband who was constantly asking my CA  if she can find this bag so he can surprise me for Christmas! Well- here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280985


Wow!!! That's awesome. 
I guess it  was a very happy surprise on Christmas!!!


----------



## eena1230

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow!!! That's awesome.
> I guess it  was a very happy surprise on Christmas!!!


Thanks you dear @Sunshine mama … it sure is an unexpected Christmas surprise.


----------



## Bumbles

eena1230 said:


> I pretty much gave up on asking my CA or stalking the website for this bag… it was just impossible to find… but I have a very persistent husband who was constantly asking my CA  if she can find this bag so he can surprise me for Christmas! Well- here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280985


What a lovely husband you have. I think I’m abt done waiting for mine. It’s been 8 weeks so I think no more hope for me. Enjoy your gorgeous Christmas present! Great bag and great choice in strap colour.


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> What a lovely husband you have. I think I’m abt done waiting for mine. It’s been 8 weeks so I think no more hope for me. Enjoy your gorgeous Christmas present! Great bag and great choice in strap colour.


Oh Bumbles, I’m so sorry it’s taking so long!  You deserve this little bag!! I know some here have gotten theirs after 8 weeks. Maybe good news this week for you


----------



## bluebird03

Bumbles said:


> What a lovely husband you have. I think I’m abt done waiting for mine. It’s been 8 weeks so I think no more hope for me. Enjoy your gorgeous Christmas present! Great bag and great choice in strap colour.


So sorry to hear this  . What does Customer Service say? Cant believe its taking so long!!! makes no sense at all. Fingers crossed it ships soon


----------



## eena1230

Bumbles said:


> What a lovely husband you have. I think I’m abt done waiting for mine. It’s been 8 weeks so I think no more hope for me. Enjoy your gorgeous Christmas present! Great bag and great choice in strap colour.


Awwh thank you sweet @Bumbles … I was feeling the same way as well… I pretty much gave up on acquiring this bag.
Did you do a pre-order for this bag? Are you in the US?
I’m sure you will get yours soon. I know you will! 
Have a wonderful Holiday season to you as well dear.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Oh Bumbles, I’m so sorry it’s taking so long!  You deserve this little bag!! I know some here have gotten theirs after 8 weeks. Maybe good news this week for you


Happy Holidays DrTr. You’re always so sweet.   I hope I can get one but I think in Australia with htf items if you miss the pre launch then you’re waiting forever. I will keep everyone updated on what happens. I just hope it doesn’t come after the next PI. Fingers crossed


----------



## Bumbles

sleeplessinseattle said:


> So sorry to hear this  . What does Customer Service say? Cant believe its taking so long!!! makes no sense at all. Fingers crossed it ships soon


Thank you! They say since launch they have only received a few black and that there are people before more, so they will let me know when they can allocate me one. I ordered late (on prelaunch day) hence the super long wait.


----------



## Bumbles

eena1230 said:


> Awwh thank you sweet @Bumbles … I was feeling the same way as well… I pretty much gave up on acquiring this bag.
> Did you do a pre-order for this bag? Are you in the US?
> I’m sure you will get yours soon. I know you will!
> Have a wonderful Holiday season to you as well dear.


I’m in Aus and only managed to get on the waitlist as it’s soooo popular.


----------



## Sunshine mama

As of this morning before the stores open!!!


----------



## countryroad

I'm consistently getting "Access Denied" on the site pretty much this whole month. I don't know how anyone can confidently buy anything atm. Bummer. I have the app, but still.


----------



## Sunshine mama

countryroad said:


> I'm consistently getting "Access Denied" on the site pretty much this whole month. I don't know how anyone can confidently buy anything atm. Bummer. I have the app, but still.


Do you have VPN? Or is your browser on incognito?


----------



## patty_o

countryroad said:


> I'm consistently getting "Access Denied" on the site pretty much this whole month. I don't know how anyone can confidently buy anything atm. Bummer. I have the app, but still.


I find that switching the browser helps. I get the "Access Denied" on Google Chrome a lot, but Firefox, it rarely happens.


----------



## countryroad

Sunshine mama said:


> Do you have VPN? Or is your browser on incognito?


No. I don't do VPN nor use incognito mode. Should I? I clear my history/caches all that stuff daily. 



patty_o said:


> I find that switching the browser helps. I get the "Access Denied" on Google Chrome a lot, but Firefox, it rarely happens.


I'm mainly on Safari but I have used Firefox and still get the same problem. I just assumed it's the holiday rush?


----------



## patty_o

countryroad said:


> No. I don't do VPN nor use incognito mode. Should I? I clear my history/caches all that stuff daily.
> 
> 
> I'm mainly on Safari but I have used Firefox and still get the same problem. I just assumed it's the holiday rush?


Maybe so. That's odd - maybe clear cache? 
Or you could give chrome a try then


----------



## countryroad

patty_o said:


> Maybe so. That's odd - maybe clear cache?
> Or you could give chrome a try then


That's ok. Thanks for the suggestions. Hopefully the new year will be less hectic.


----------



## bluebird03

countryroad said:


> I'm consistently getting "Access Denied" on the site pretty much this whole month. I don't know how anyone can confidently buy anything atm. Bummer. I have the app, but still.


I get it frequently on Chrome as well. It is so frustrating!!! Clearing cache helps but i don't really want to do that


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here's my Speedy with a chain strap.


----------



## ChanelFan29

Picked up a new 6 Key Holder, the old one was in rough shape.  Speedy 20’s first outing.


----------



## CaliChic

So my preorder FINALLY came in, it’s MIF and is perfect! Because I feared that my preorder would be cancelled I did manage to get one in-store (MIU) a couple weeks ago, it was also made perfectly. There’s a difference in the canvas, MIU canvas has more texture and is shinier and MIF is smoother and matte. Which type of canvas do you guys prefer? I’m kind of torn between the two but am leaning towards MIF.

left: MIU right: MIF


----------



## Sunshine mama

CaliChic said:


> So my preorder FINALLY came in, it’s MIF and is perfect! Because I feared that my preorder would be cancelled I did manage to get one in-store (MIU) a couple weeks ago, it was also made perfectly. There’s a difference in the canvas, MIU canvas has more texture and is shinier and MIF is smoother and matte. Which type of canvas do you guys prefer? I’m kind of torn between the two but am leaning towards MIF.
> 
> left: MIU right: MIF
> View attachment 5284725
> View attachment 5284726


The one on the right!


----------



## DrTr

CaliChic said:


> So my preorder FINALLY came in, it’s MIF and is perfect! Because I feared that my preorder would be cancelled I did manage to get one in-store (MIU) a couple weeks ago, it was also made perfectly. There’s a difference in the canvas, MIU canvas has more texture and is shinier and MIF is smoother and matte. Which type of canvas do you guys prefer? I’m kind of torn between the two but am leaning towards MIF.
> 
> left: MIU right: MIF
> View attachment 5284725
> View attachment 5284726





Sunshine mama said:


> The one on the right!


I‘m with Sunshine mama - the MIU looks more substantial (or something). Mine is MIU and I love the canvas on it. It is thicker and has more “hand” than some of my other canvas pieces. i know MIF is preferred by many, but I can’t tell you which of my pieces are MIF anymore without looking. But of course only you can decide.   I’m sure either will suit you beautifully!  And someone else will be very happy to get the one you return. This really is a spectacular little bag


----------



## mrslkc23

CaliChic said:


> So my preorder FINALLY came in, it’s MIF and is perfect! Because I feared that my preorder would be cancelled I did manage to get one in-store (MIU) a couple weeks ago, it was also made perfectly. There’s a difference in the canvas, MIU canvas has more texture and is shinier and MIF is smoother and matte. Which type of canvas do you guys prefer? I’m kind of torn between the two but am leaning towards MIF.
> 
> left: MIU right: MIF
> View attachment 5284725
> View attachment 5284726


My two speedy 20s canvas are different too like yours although both are MIF. I preferred the one with more texture and with a bit of sheen to it, as the print looks more vivid.


----------



## Jenniekay1031

CaliChic said:


> So my preorder FINALLY came in, it’s MIF and is perfect! Because I feared that my preorder would be cancelled I did manage to get one in-store (MIU) a couple weeks ago, it was also made perfectly. There’s a difference in the canvas, MIU canvas has more texture and is shinier and MIF is smoother and matte. Which type of canvas do you guys prefer? I’m kind of torn between the two but am leaning towards MIF.
> 
> left: MIU right: MIF
> View attachment 5284725
> View attachment 5284726


So I had a MIU (returned) and a MIF (kept).  I didn’t return the MIU because of the canvas it was actually really nice and thick.  But having had both I did notice differences in mine too.  My MIU bag was more structured and the canvas felt very thick.  My MIF is squishy and the canvas is softer and not as structured.  I actually prefer that….I know some people don’t.  So for me the return worked out well and I love my MIF bag.  So I’d lean toward MIF


----------



## LavenderIce

CaliChic said:


> So my preorder FINALLY came in, it’s MIF and is perfect! Because I feared that my preorder would be cancelled I did manage to get one in-store (MIU) a couple weeks ago, it was also made perfectly. There’s a difference in the canvas, MIU canvas has more texture and is shinier and MIF is smoother and matte. Which type of canvas do you guys prefer? I’m kind of torn between the two but am leaning towards MIF.
> 
> left: MIU right: MIF
> View attachment 5284725
> View attachment 5284726



My MIU looks like your MIF, so I vote for that.


----------



## farmgirl23

Mine is MIF. I couldn’t tell the different


----------



## excalibur

I got one MIU but ended up returning it. I don’t like the stitching on the piping, to me it doesn’t look well-crafted. I’ve seen many pics that look similar to the one I returned, perhaps it’s normal with the speedy 20?


----------



## Sunshine mama

excalibur said:


> I got one MIU but ended up returning it. I don’t like the stitching on the piping, to me it doesn’t look well-crafted. I’ve seen many pics that look similar to the one I returned, perhaps it’s normal with the speedy 20?


Did it look like the one in the top picture?


----------



## CaliChic

Sunshine mama said:


> Did it look like the one in the top picture?


Farmgirl23’s picture? Her’s look like my MIU.


----------



## Sunshine mama

CaliChic said:


> Farmgirl23’s picture? Her’s look like my MIU.


Yes.  Farmgirl23's picture. 
So yours looked like hers,  but you returned it because you didn't like the piping?


----------



## excalibur

Sunshine mama said:


> Did it look like the one in the top picture?



no it doesn’t. Looks like mine was a defect.


----------



## excalibur

The stitching looks like this (see attached) at the bottom, front and back.


----------



## CaliChic

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes.  Farmgirl23's picture.
> So yours looked like hers,  but you returned it because you didn't like the piping?


I think the piping looks fine, my MIU had a little bit of it’s stitches showing too.


----------



## Jaekayelle

excalibur said:


> The stitching looks like this (see attached) at the bottom, front and back.


Mine had the exact same stitching issue, also MIU. However, I sent mine to LV and they are going to access and repair it for free because they deemed it a defect. I did love everything else about the bag, which is why I chose to repair versus return. I'm wondering if the MIF ones have similar issues.


----------



## Sunshine mama

excalibur said:


> The stitching looks like this (see attached) at the bottom, front and back.


Is this visible only when you stretch the canvas to expose the piping?


----------



## bluebird03

Bumbles said:


> What a lovely husband you have. I think I’m abt done waiting for mine. It’s been 8 weeks so I think no more hope for me. Enjoy your gorgeous Christmas present! Great bag and great choice in strap colour.



@Bumbles any update on your Speedy 20? I hope you got it


----------



## excalibur

Sunshine mama said:


> Is this visible only when you stretch the canvas to expose the piping?



no it looks visible without me doing anything to the bag


----------



## Bumbles

sleeplessinseattle said:


> @Bumbles any update on your Speedy 20? I hope you got it


Hi @sleeplessinseattle thats so sweet of you to think of me  a thank you! no not yet. Called CS and FU but they said still nothing and might be another month. No stock has been received in a long time. There was pink strap one but I’m going to wait for the black strap. I hope so soon. Will let you know if there is any movement. Haven’t even been able to pay yet


----------



## mrslkc23

Was getting ready to finally take this beauty out for the first time, then I chickened out and used another bag. Again! Still scared of ruining the beautiful fresh vachetta. I know I gotta get past this feeling and just enjoy using the bag!!


----------



## DrTr

mrslkc23 said:


> Was getting ready to finally take this beauty out for the first time, then I chickened out and used another bag. Again! Still scared of ruining the beautiful fresh vachetta. I know I gotta get past this feeling and just enjoy using the bag!!
> View attachment 5286160


Looks stunning on you!  I got a quick lesson in just living with vachetta the first outing for mine - I spilled iced tea in my front seat and it headed straight for my 20!  I ended up with a small spot on one of the handles. I used Collobri on it after that. But that first spot got me over worrying about it, and I carry her everywhere.  That‘s probably why I have almost no vachetta in my collection - partly looks as I prefer other colors in leather and partly because I want carefree bags. A long winded way to say I hope you just go for it!  She’s a beauty and very practical.


----------



## mrslkc23

DrTr said:


> Looks stunning on you!  I got a quick lesson in just living with vachetta the first outing for mine - I spilled iced tea in my front seat and it headed straight for my 20!  I ended up with a small spot on one of the handles. I used Collobri on it after that. But that first spot got me over worrying about it, and I carry her everywhere.  That‘s probably why I have almost no vachetta in my collection - partly looks as I prefer other colors in leather and partly because I want carefree bags. A long winded way to say I hope you just go for it!  She’s a beauty and very practical.


Thanks for sharing your experience @DrTr! I'm with you on wanting carefree bags, my recent canvas purchases aside from this speedy 20 were with black leather instead of vachetta, most recent one was the keepall xs eclipse (twinnie!!). Personally I love the look of vachetta, just not the worrying part  I'll aim for my next photo upload here to be this beauty finally taken outside


----------



## ccbaggirl89

mrslkc23 said:


> Was getting ready to finally take this beauty out for the first time, then I chickened out and used another bag. Again! Still scared of ruining the beautiful fresh vachetta. I know I gotta get past this feeling and just enjoy using the bag!!
> View attachment 5286160


It's not like they can't replace any leather later on. Just use it, it looks so nice on you!


----------



## DrTr

mrslkc23 said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience @DrTr! I'm with you on wanting carefree bags, my recent canvas purchases aside from this speedy 20 were with black leather instead of vachetta, most recent one was the keepall xs eclipse (twinnie!!). Personally I love the look of vachetta, just not the worrying part  I'll aim for my next photo upload here to be this beauty finally taken outside


Yes - use it!  These bags are meant to be used and loved. It’s hard because those of us here really love nice things, and want to keep them nice, but I don’t want all of my favorites simply “looking pretty“ on a shelf. One of my great joys during the last few hard years when I left the house (almost not at all early, more as time has gone on) has been which of my bags to use that day, whether a dressy Kelly or my speedy 20 or my trio eclipse or even just a CCH! Even if only for a trip to CVS or the grocery store. Good luck twin on leaping in with your new beauty!


----------



## Bumbles

mrslkc23 said:


> Was getting ready to finally take this beauty out for the first time, then I chickened out and used another bag. Again! Still scared of ruining the beautiful fresh vachetta. I know I gotta get past this feeling and just enjoy using the bag!!
> View attachment 5286160


Looks great on you! Perfect size and so cute


----------



## Penelopepursula

I snagged the last Speedy 20 b in Empreinte in my nearby boutique. And I am loving it. It's way roomier than I thought it would be.  Unfortunately it didn't come with the "made in" card. And there are no longer date codes. It's not a huge deal as it's perfect, but I like to keep all of that information with my receipts. Any idea how I can locate this information?


----------



## bluebird03

Penelopepursula said:


> I snagged the last Speedy 20 b in Empreinte in my nearby boutique. And I am loving it. It's way roomier than I thought it would be.  Unfortunately it didn't come with the "made in" card. And there are no longer date codes. It's not a huge deal as it's perfect, but I like to keep all of that information with my receipts. Any idea how I can locate this information?


Usually, if it doesn't say anything then it's Made in the USA. You could ask the SA maybe?


----------



## brnicutie

Penelopepursula said:


> I snagged the last Speedy 20 b in Empreinte in my nearby boutique. And I am loving it. It's way roomier than I thought it would be.  Unfortunately it didn't come with the "made in" card. And there are no longer date codes. It's not a huge deal as it's perfect, but I like to keep all of that information with my receipts. Any idea how I can locate this information?


There will only be a "made in" card if it was made in the US. Otherwise, it'll have made in France, Spain, etc. stamped into the bag. If there is no date code the bag is microchipped. Bring it into any LV store and an SA will be able to scan the chip for you and give you info.


----------



## Penelopepursula

brnicutie said:


> There will only be a "made in" card if it was made in the US. Otherwise, it'll have made in France, Spain, etc. stamped into the bag. If there is no date code the bag is microchipped. Bring it into any LV store and an SA will be able to scan the chip for you and give you info.


Good to know, Brinicutie. Thank you!


----------



## Penelopepursula

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Usually, if it doesn't say anything then it's Made in the USA. You could ask the SA maybe?


Thanks, Sleepless. I will do that next time I'm there. We made a mad dash into PDX to exchange a pouch my husband had bought for me in between the ice and snow.


----------



## LavenderIce

Late post: NYE's Starbucks run with my Speedy 20. I swapped out the pink strap with the vachetta strap from my BTP Speedy 25.


----------



## scarlet555

Grocery run with the little 20 and LV vachette strap
And once she arrived home.


----------



## svred

Hello, can anyone who owns a nano speedy tell how much heavier is the speedy 20 comparatively?


----------



## MeepMeep67

scarlet555 said:


> View attachment 5291850
> View attachment 5291851
> View attachment 5291852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grocery run with the little 20 and LV vachette strap
> And once she arrived home.


Your bag charm is fabulous


----------



## lv_katie

I didn't love the thick strap at first but now I really want it especially for pairing with other bags.  
Anyone try it on a monogram canvas pochette metis?


----------



## MeepMeep67

svred said:


> Hello, can anyone who owns a nano speedy tell how much heavier is the speedy 20 comparatively?


Weighed on my postage scale:
Speedy 20
12 oz - 335 grams

Nano Sppedy
5 oz- 150 grams

To me both are super lightweight


----------



## scarlet555

lv_katie said:


> I didn't love the thick strap at first but now I really want it especially for pairing with other bags.
> Anyone try it on a monogram canvas pochette metis?



It works just fine with PM strap!


----------



## scarlet555

MeepMeep67 said:


> Weighed on my postage scale:
> Speedy 20
> 12 oz - 335 grams
> 
> Nano Sppedy
> 5 oz- 150 grams
> 
> To me both are super lightweight
> 
> View attachment 5292636



Wish I was there to lend you my food scale


----------



## svred

MeepMeep67 said:


> Weighed on my postage scale:
> Speedy 20
> 12 oz - 335 grams
> 
> Nano Sppedy
> 5 oz- 150 grams
> 
> To me both are super lightweight
> 
> View attachment 5292636


Thanks heaps for the reply and the picture


----------



## farmgirl23

scarlet555 said:


> View attachment 5291850
> View attachment 5291851
> View attachment 5291852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grocery run with the little 20 and LV vachette strap
> And once she arrived home.


Love that looks with the charm. I have the same charm and will put it on my Speedy B20 too.


----------



## DA Club

I posted in the January 2022 purchases that I went a little LV crazy after coming across the speedy 20 on a YouTube video just a couple weeks back. I know this is a hard to get item so I was so lucky that my SA had it in the same day I messaged her on January 3rd. Anyways picked up too many other items during the visit to LV as well as fashionphile.

Just wanted to share that I’m 5’6” and bought these gold carbiners from Amazon and I attached one on each side and now the bag sits perfectly cross body lengthwise. Happy to share the link if anyone is interested.


----------



## MeepMeep67

DA Club said:


> I posted in the January 2022 purchases that I went a little LV crazy after coming across the speedy 20 on a YouTube video just a couple weeks back. I know this is a hard to get item so I was so lucky that my SA had it in the same day I messaged her on January 3rd. Anyways picked up too many other items during the visit to LV as well as fashionphile.
> 
> Just wanted to share that I’m 5’6” and bought these gold carbiners from Amazon and I attached one on each side and now the bag sits perfectly cross body lengthwise. Happy to share the link if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 5294460
> View attachment 5294461
> View attachment 5294462


What a great haul!!! Great stuff!

Yes, please share for the link, they look nice!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Speedy 20 with a pearl strap today. My bag is not heavy at all so it's working out so far.


----------



## scarlet555

Sunshine mama said:


> Speedy 20 with a pearl strap today. My bag is not heavy at all so it's working out so far.
> View attachment 5294743



beautiful shot, and love the purse w/ pearls


----------



## wrapitup

Q??  Do you feel the 20 needs an insert??  Is your bag losing it's shape?  I just received my 20 yesterday.   I'm trying to decide if an insert is wise.

Thanks.


----------



## luvbags29

DA Club said:


> I posted in the January 2022 purchases that I went a little LV crazy after coming across the speedy 20 on a YouTube video just a couple weeks back. I know this is a hard to get item so I was so lucky that my SA had it in the same day I messaged her on January 3rd. Anyways picked up too many other items during the visit to LV as well as fashionphile.
> 
> Just wanted to share that I’m 5’6” and bought these gold carbiners from Amazon and I attached one on each side and now the bag sits perfectly cross body lengthwise. Happy to share the link if anyone is interested.
> 
> View attachment 5294460
> View attachment 5294461
> View attachment 5294462


Yes.. please share the link 
love how it looks and that it is long enough to be used as a crossbody.


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> The denim colour is in gradient form .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287471
> View attachment 5287472
> 
> even in the micro, so cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287477


Im still enjoying admiring your pink nano speedy, You are the only one who has it!!! 

No one else able to get one here???


wrapitup said:


> Q??  Do you feel the 20 needs an insert??  Is your bag losing it's shape?  I just received my 20 yesterday.   I'm trying to decide if an insert is wise.
> 
> Thanks.


Mine holds its shape, I dont think you need one.


----------



## snibor

wrapitup said:


> Q??  Do you feel the 20 needs an insert??  Is your bag losing it's shape?  I just received my 20 yesterday.   I'm trying to decide if an insert is wise.
> 
> Thanks.


I say no


----------



## DA Club

MeepMeep67 said:


> What a great haul!!! Great stuff!
> 
> Yes, please share for the link, they look nice!





luvbags29 said:


> Yes.. please share the link
> love how it looks and that it is long enough to be used as a crossbody.



Thank you!

Here’s the link to the carabiners - I bought them in light gold https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07T2YSQ82/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## mrslkc23

wrapitup said:


> Q??  Do you feel the 20 needs an insert??  Is your bag losing it's shape?  I just received my 20 yesterday.   I'm trying to decide if an insert is wise.
> 
> Thanks.


I personally have an insert on mine, not to keep the shape but just to keep the interior clean and for some organization inside   it does take up some space though.


----------



## DrTr

snibor said:


> I say no


I say either way based on your preference. It‘s a small bag and holds its shape well. I happened to have a 1.2 mm insert from Samorga for an Alma BB that fit perfectly. It’s very thin on purpose so takes up very little room and doesn’t shape the bag, but it protects the inside if I want to use it. Since I have everything in a pouch in a pochette in a pouch  inside, I can go without and don’t need organization in such a small bag.  HTH. As always it’s whatever works for you. Congrats on your beauty!


----------



## chellemg

I cannot decide btw the noir or monogram! 
But currently, only noir available in my country! Thinking if I shld just get the noir or wait for monogram pre-order to open again!


----------



## trigurl

So my CA texted me this afternoon and asked me whether I wanted a Speedy 20 in monogram with the pink strap.  I had not planned on purchasing this bag since I already have 2 speedy 25s and a nano speedy.  But she said it's a hard bag to get.  So I went in and looked at it.  While I was looking at it, all these other women started to stare at the bag.  I ended up getting it but I think there was definitely some FOMO.  LOL  Mine is made in USA, from comparing it to my other speedys, the canvas feels thicker.   I have them lined up in this photo next to my nano and my 25.  My 25 is still brand new/unsued, I guess I should sell it. (Seattle area)


----------



## bluebird03

trigurl said:


> So my CA texted me this afternoon and asked me whether I wanted a Speedy 20 in monogram with the pink strap.  I had not planned on purchasing this bag since I already have 2 speedy 25s and a nano speedy.  But she said it's a hard bag to get.  So I went in and looked at it.  While I was looking at it, all these other women started to stare at the bag.  I ended up getting it but I think there was definitely some FOMO.  LOL  Mine is made in USA, from comparing it to my other speedys, the canvas feels thicker.   I have them lined up in this photo next to my nano and my 25.  My 25 is still brand new/unsued, I guess I should sell it. (Seattle area)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297699


FOMO!! that was me when I was looking for the Speedy 20 as well


----------



## lv_katie

Is there any hope of me finding the speedy 20 in the wild without pre order.  I decided too late that I didn't actually hate the strap


----------



## MeepMeep67

trigurl said:


> So my CA texted me this afternoon and asked me whether I wanted a Speedy 20 in monogram with the pink strap.  I had not planned on purchasing this bag since I already have 2 speedy 25s and a nano speedy.  But she said it's a hard bag to get.  So I went in and looked at it.  While I was looking at it, all these other women started to stare at the bag.  I ended up getting it but I think there was definitely some FOMO.  LOL  Mine is made in USA, from comparing it to my other speedys, the canvas feels thicker.   I have them lined up in this photo next to my nano and my 25.  My 25 is still brand new/unsued, I guess I should sell it. (Seattle area)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297699


YAY!!!Welcome to the club.  Congrats, you will love the size and extended zipper


lv_katie said:


> Is there any hope of me finding the speedy 20 in the wild without pre order.  I decided too late that I didn't actually hate the strap


They are still showing up in many stores, do you have a CA?  what city are you in, I can keep looking
dont give up hope


----------



## lv_katie

MeepMeep67 said:


> YAY!!!Welcome to the club.  Congrats, you will love the size and extended zipper
> They are still showing up in many stores, do you have a CA?  what city are you in, I can keep looking
> dont give up hope



Thanks!  Yes I have my CA at South Coast looking and I've either just missed it (rushed to the store when it was in stock before my CA responded) and it was just sold / fulfilling an order.  It's showing in stock now but I don't want to be disappointed again


----------



## trigurl

MeepMeep67 said:


> YAY!!!Welcome to the club.  Congrats, you will love the size and extended zipper
> They are still showing up in many stores, do you have a CA?  what city are you in, I can keep looking
> dont give up hope



I hope this is not a stupid question, but how on earth do you find bags in store?  I can never figure out how to see stock in other stores.  For example, I went to the LV site, looked up the Speedy 20 in Pink (it was not available online), so I clicked on the "Find in store" and typed in 98210 (Beverly Hills) for kicks and "No Results" came back.  Am I doing it right?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

trigurl said:


> I hope this is not a stupid question, but how on earth do you find bags in store?  I can never figure out how to see stock in other stores.  For example, I went to the LV site, looked up the Speedy 20 in Pink (it was not available online), so I clicked on the "Find in store" and typed in 98210 (Beverly Hills) for kicks and "No Results" came back.  Am I doing it right?


I usually go to a different countries site like australia or UK and do a search under United States to see stock availability in stores….


----------



## kkatrina

Iamminda said:


> Thank you ladies .  T — so glad to be twins with you.  B and SSSM — hope you can get one soon.
> 
> I worked hard  to get it and feel like it’s worth getting off ban island for this cutie.  Here’s the story:
> 
> When I first saw IG pictures, I didn’t know if I wanted it since I try to avoid vachetta.  But then I saw cute pictures from MeepMeep and others who received theirs early (thanks ladies ). So I looked online the night before the launch and the pink one was available but I took too long to think about it and it was sold out. I continued to check online stock hourly/more often  via the EU site. I didn’t try to buy it when one became available at a store 1 1/2 hour away. When one became available at my own SA’s store on Wed, I texted her right away but she was off work that day. Then yesterday, I felt like giving up when I saw a Croisette available at my store. I texted my SA to say I was on my way for the Croisette, not knowing she was at lunch and couldn’t secure the bag for me. DH was kind enough to drive me. 15 minutes after we left home, I checked stock again and the Croisette was sold . We turned around to head home. As soon as I got home, I checked on the 20 and it suddenly became available at my store. My SA and I were literally texting each other at the same time about it. We got back into the car and head over. My dear SA was physically holding onto the bag for 30 minutes while we drove there (she said other SAs kept asking her if they can have the bag). I feel like it was meant to be . But boy, do they make it real hard to buy a bag. Thanks for letting me share my story .


How do you like your new bag?? ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

kkatrina said:


> How do you like your new bag?? ❤



I like it quite a bit .  It holds a lot for a small bag.  And I really like the way it looks on my shoulder or crossbody since I am not a hand held person.  I think this is the ideal size for me. I had an Empreinte 25 before but didn’t like the way it looked as a crossbody.  I don’t use it everyday though as I like to rotate my bags pretty often.


----------



## kkatrina

Iamminda said:


> I like it quite a bit .  It holds a lot for a small bag.  And I really like the way it looks on my shoulder or crossbody since I am not a hand held person.  I think this is the ideal size for me. I had an Empreinte 25 before but didn’t like the way it looked as a crossbody.  I don’t use it everyday though as I like to rotate my bags pretty often.


I can’t wait to get mine! Super happy that you like yours! It’s not a very popular bag so it made me nervous…but it really is the perfect size and shape.


----------



## princesscatya

Will there be another pre-order? Been stalking this bag for months now with no luck. Im in Canada btw.


----------



## Dawn72

I, too, would prefer a vachetta strap, does anyone who has the speedy 20 think I can use this 10mm strap from the Gehry collaboration? Thank you!!


----------



## trigurl

MeepMeep67 said:


> Weighed on my postage scale:
> Speedy 20
> 12 oz - 335 grams
> 
> Nano Sppedy
> 5 oz- 150 grams
> 
> To me both are super lightweight
> 
> View attachment 5292636


Did you include the strap when weighing the Speedy 20?


----------



## MeepMeep67

trigurl said:


> Did you include the strap when weighing the Speedy 20?


No Strap included in the weight, bag only


----------



## travelbliss

trigurl said:


> I hope this is not a stupid question, but how on earth do you find bags in store?  I can never figure out how to see stock in other stores.  For example, I went to the LV site, looked up the Speedy 20 in Pink (it was not available online), so I clicked on the "Find in store" and typed in 98210 (Beverly Hills) for kicks and "No Results" came back.  Am I doing it right?



For months (MONTHS, maybe it's been years.... !! ) The _"find/locate in store"_ option on the US website directs you to nearest LV from where you're searching.  To actually FIND an item,  Use a foreign location like the International site, or some use S.A countries,  then type in the item or SKU # and it will (_should_) give u an ACTUAL location in the US where it is found if you type in "USA", not,  "current location".   Here's a link for the EU International Site :

*


			https://eu.louisvuitton.com/eng-e1/homepage
		

*
Just also keep in mind that sometimes the search finders frequently break down so it's best to try repeatedly.  Hope this helps !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was able to get another MIF bag for my mom as a gift. She didn't like it, so I returned it.  When I was returning it,  all the SAs were googoogaga over it! And there was a customer who bought my return on the spot! 
I think the store liked that I returned the bag!


----------



## MCBadian07

Sunshine mama said:


> I was able to get another MIF bag for my mom as a gift. She didn't like it, so I returned it.  When I was returning it,  all the SAs were googoogaga over it! And there was a customer who bought my return on the spot!
> I think the store liked that I returned the bag!


Yep same thing happened to me when I returned the pink strap. This was Black Friday weekend too and I was wearing the 20 with black strap so all the CAs were pointing and some customers as well. It was definitely spotting a unicorn in the wild!


----------



## trigurl

travelbliss said:


> For months (MONTHS, maybe it's been years.... !! ) The _"find/locate in store"_ option on the US website directs you to nearest LV from where you're searching.  To actually FIND an item,  Use a foreign location like the International site, or some use S.A countries,  then type in the item or SKU # and it will (_should_) give u an ACTUAL location in the US where it is found if you type in "USA", not,  "current location".   Here's a link for the EU International Site :
> 
> *
> 
> 
> https://eu.louisvuitton.com/eng-e1/homepage
> 
> 
> *
> Just also keep in mind that sometimes the search finders frequently break down so it's best to try repeatedly.  Hope this helps !!


OMG you are amazing!  It worked!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCBadian07 said:


> Yep same thing happened to me when I returned the pink strap. This was Black Friday weekend too and I was wearing the 20 with black strap so all the CAs were pointing and some customers as well. It was definitely spotting a unicorn in the wild!


I was wearing mine too with the pearl strap,  and the SAs were saying how it's sooo cute, and how it's even cuter with the pearl strap.


----------



## travelbliss

So this random unexpected surprise happened yesterday:






Didn't think it was big enough until I saw it in person.  I'm officially a Speedy 20 club member   !!! LVoe this compact size + MIF ✔✔
Thanks to all the enablers on this thread !!


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> So this random unexpected surprise happened yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 5301966
> 
> View attachment 5301970
> 
> 
> Didn't think it was big enough until I saw it in person.  I'm officially a Speedy 20 club member   !!!  LVoe this compact size + MIF ✔✔
> Thanks to all the enablers on this thread !!


Hahah! You're welcome!
And welcome to the club! Your bag is gorgeous. 
I really think this is a cute "big" mini bag.


----------



## LVovely

travelbliss said:


> So this random unexpected surprise happened yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 5301966
> 
> View attachment 5301970
> 
> 
> Didn't think it was big enough until I saw it in person.  I'm officially a Speedy 20 club member   !!! LVoe this compact size + MIF ✔✔
> Thanks to all the enablers on this thread !!


Congrats, love this bag


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

travelbliss said:


> So this random unexpected surprise happened yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 5301966
> 
> View attachment 5301970
> 
> 
> Didn't think it was big enough until I saw it in person.  I'm officially a Speedy 20 club member   !!! LVoe this compact size + MIF ✔✔
> Thanks to all the enablers on this thread !!


I have this same bag being sent to me. I was determined not to get it and that I didn’t need it but fear of missing out won over ….Hopefully I like it.


----------



## trigurl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I have this same bag being sent to me. I was determined not to get it and that I didn’t need it but fear of missing out won over ….Hopefully I like it.


Same, I was FOMOed into it!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

trigurl said:


> Same, I was FOMOed into it!


Right!!??? There were so many posts about it I had to see if I was going to like it…


----------



## LavenderIce

Another one here who was FOMOed.  
Being that I became interested late in the game, it was a challenge to track it down. However, it is worth the hype. It is the "biggest" small bag I have. Even though I have the nano speedy, the nano is not very practical for me. First, the strap cannot be removed or adjusted. Second, I carry a lot of stuff--I am far from a minimalist. I reserve the nano for use only when I go to venues that have size limitations on bags you can bring in. The speedy B20 has just enough room for my essentials. I like the flexibility in being able to remove the guitar strap. I actually prefer to use the vachetta strap from my BTP Speedy B25. I also like the opening of the speedy B20 over the B25.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

LavenderIce said:


> Another one here who was FOMOed.
> Being that I became interested late in the game, it was a challenge to track it down. However, it is worth the hype. It is the "biggest" small bag I have. Even though I have the nano speedy, the nano is not very practical for me. First, the strap cannot be removed or adjusted. Second, I carry a lot of stuff--I am far from a minimalist. I reserve the nano for use only when I go to venues that have size limitations on bags you can bring in. The speedy B20 has just enough room for my essentials. I like the flexibility in being able to remove the guitar strap. I actually prefer to use the vachetta strap from my BTP Speedy B25. I also like the opening of the speedy B20 over the B25.


When I did a search for the bag, I was surprised to see so many stores having it. People were saying it was so hard to find or order.I have the nano speedy and have never used it. I’ve had it for awhile so I probably bought it out of fear of missing out again..


----------



## LavenderIce

LVlvoe_bug said:


> When I did a search for the bag, I was surprised to see so many stores having it.* People were saying it was so hard to find or order*.I have the nano speedy and have never used it. I’ve had it for awhile so I probably bought it out of fear of missing out again..



Yes, when doing a search there are several locations that have it. Unfortunately, I do not have an CA and the dreaded customer care has never (and I do mean NEVER) come through for me. Almost all of my purchases are online. I've gotten HTF items through luck and timing. The speedy B20 required more work than just luck and timing. I had to establish contact with an _actual_, _responsive human being_ at the location with it in stock. That in and of itself is quite a feat!


----------



## trigurl

LavenderIce said:


> Yes, when doing a search there are several locations that have it. Unfortunately, I do not have an CA and the dreaded customer care has never (and I do mean NEVER) come through for me. Almost all of my purchases are online. I've gotten HTF items through luck and timing. The speedy B20 required more work than just luck and timing. I had to establish contact with an _actual_, _responsive human being_ at the location with it in stock. That in and of itself is quite a feat!


When I tried the search for the Speedy 20, I found that the available monogram ones were all the East side of the country.  Seems like the bag is more popular on the West coast where you can't get the darn thing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Dawn72 said:


> I, too, would prefer a vachetta strap, does anyone who has the speedy 20 think I can use this 10mm strap from the Gehry collaboration? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299530


I think it will look great!


----------



## Sunshine mama

trigurl said:


> When I tried the search for the Speedy 20, I found that the available monogram ones were all the East side of the country.  Seems like the bag is more popular on the West coast where you can't get the darn thing!


It seems to change daily. 
Lv may be sending in batches to different regions.


----------



## MCBadian07

Sunshine mama said:


> I was wearing mine too with the pearl strap,  and the SAs were saying how it's sooo cute, and how it's even cuter with the pearl strap.


Omg I love it with my Coussin chain! I'll have to find a pearl strap or chain now! Heheh


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> So this random unexpected surprise happened yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 5301966
> 
> View attachment 5301970
> 
> 
> Didn't think it was big enough until I saw it in person.  I'm officially a Speedy 20 club member   !!! LVoe this compact size + MIF ✔✔
> Thanks to all the enablers on this thread !!


Congrats on your find!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCBadian07 said:


> Omg I love it with my Coussin chain! I'll have to find a pearl strap or chain now! Heheh
> 
> View attachment 5302578


That's a nice look!
Now I might have to get a Coussin.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I got my speedy b and it’s so small….I’m not sure I want to keep It or exchange for the Diane…


----------



## MeepMeep67

travelbliss said:


> So this random unexpected surprise happened yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 5301966
> 
> View attachment 5301970
> 
> 
> Didn't think it was big enough until I saw it in person.  I'm officially a Speedy 20 club member   !!! LVoe this compact size + MIF ✔✔
> Thanks to all the enablers on this thread !!


YAY!!! Welcome!!


LVlvoe_bug said:


> I got my speedy b and it’s so small….I’m not sure I want to keep It or exchange for the Diane…


 Are you sure???? Did you try you items in it??


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I got my speedy b and it’s so small….I’m not sure I want to keep It or exchange for the Diane…


Oh I’m sorry to hear that! Was it only the size that you didn’t like? It’s hard when we buy with a perception in mind and then the item falls short! I know what you mean.


----------



## scarlet555

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I got my speedy b and it’s so small….I’m not sure I want to keep It or exchange for the Diane…



Sorry to hear that, I love the size of the speedy B 20, for me the nano is too puny.  Of course by all means exchange or return it if it doesn't please you regardless of what others say.  It fits my essentials, like phone, toilet pouch, wallet, keys and then some.  I hope it works out for you, but do not keep something you don't like or don't care for. I love this little thing, it's so perfect.  I found the speedy B 25 TOO big for daily outings.  But I do have 2 speed B 30 and I like that one too, but  for work.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> Oh I’m sorry to hear that! Was it only the size that you didn’t like? It’s hard when we buy with a perception in mind and then the item falls short! I know what you mean.


Thanks, maybe I haven’t given it a chance yet. I only pulled it out of the dust bag to peek. I will do a try on and see if that helps. I just don’t want to let all the hype sway my decision and never use it like the nano….I know, I’ve had that happen so excited for a bag thinking you will love it and not what you thought it was and don’t like it..


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

scarlet555 said:


> Sorry to hear that, I love the size of the speedy B 20, for me the nano is too puny.  Of course by all means exchange or return it if it doesn't please you regardless of what others say.  It fits my essentials, like phone, toilet pouch, wallet, keys and then some.  I hope it works out for you, but do not keep something you don't like or don't care for. I love this little thing, it's so perfect.  I found the speedy B 25 TOO big for daily outings.  But I do have 2 speed B 30 and I like that one too, but  for work.


I will give it a chance before returning. I only peeked at it quick so maybe not enough of a chance yet…I have the nano and have never used it….it’s cute and weird to me at the same time, like not really a bag..I haven’t seen the Diane yet to know if I would like it better…thank for you the feedback on it, it really helps!!!!


----------



## trigurl

I was so tempted to cut the straps on my 2020 nano speedy?  I have a monogram strap that I would prefer to use it with.  Now that I have the speedy 20 in monogram I should probably sell the nano speedy but I can't put myself to sell such a cutie as I will never be able to get another one.  Did you see the new nano speedy?  There's one in pink denim and it's tiny!  Even smaller than the old nano speedy.  I wonder whether they will discountinue the old nano speedy?  Thoughts?

I thought about using a thread puller to gently remove the straps on the nano speedy.  My thought was I could always get it sewed back.


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks, maybe I haven’t given it a chance yet. I only pulled it out of the dust bag to peek. I will do a try on and see if that helps. I just don’t want to let all the hype sway my decision and never use it like the nano….I know, I’ve had that happen so excited for a bag thinking you will love it and not what you thought it was and don’t like it..


I totally get it. I just got the pink po from the mens SS22 and not 100% on it either so just going to give it some time. I thought it was gorgeous in pics, but when it arrived I was underwhelmed. Agree to not letting the hype get to you or even fomo or even LE hard to fine. Have a try with your things in it and also try it on and see if you like it love it and it can suit your style. Good luck! Definitely agree we have too many things bought and not being use. Let’s make 2022 a year of using everything we buy. No more hoarding because it’s nice!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> I totally get it. I just got the pink po from the mens SS22 and not 100% on it either so just going to give it some time. I thought it was gorgeous in pics, but when it arrived I was underwhelmed. Agree to not letting the hype get to you or even fomo or even LE hard to fine. Have a try with your things in it and also try it on and see if you like it love it and it can suit your style. Good luck! Definitely agree we have too many things bought and not being use. Let’s make 2022 a year of using everything we buy. No more hoarding because it’s nice!


I saw that and the colors looks so pretty. I can’t find any of the stuff on the US website, I thought I found the collection on there earlier. Love the advise, thank you!!!! There have been plenty of items I have bought and never used and it’s discouraging when I sell them Because I was caught in the hype. I’m trying to pick bags better for me and not for fear of missing out. Some bags that are supermpopular never worked for me or I didn’t like.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I saw that and the colors looks so pretty. I can’t find any of the stuff on the US website, I thought I found the collection on there earlier. Love the advise, thank you!!!! There have been plenty of items I have bought and never used and it’s discouraging when I sell them Because I was caught in the hype. I’m trying to pick bags better for me and not for fear of missing out. Some bags that are supermpopular never worked for me or I didn’t like.


I totally agree with you.
I'm trying to not get caught in the hype either.
But for me, the Speedy 20 was actually a bag I dreamed and fantasized of having. I think I posted it somewhere years ago on tPF with the exact specs(I'm pretty sure), with an outside pocket.


----------



## scarlet555

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I will give it a chance before returning. I only peeked at it quick so maybe not enough of a chance yet…I have the nano and have never used it….it’s cute and weird to me at the same time, like not really a bag..I haven’t seen the *Diane *yet to know if I would like it better…thank for you the feedback on it, it really helps!!!!



I saw the diane and I love it, will it be avail in US?  I really don't want to buy any more bags, trying to purchase furniture for my home.  I'm pondering for like a wk over a pottery barn sofa, finally ordered one, and now this purse pops up... struggles... Too many bags, just got the pochette accessory in pink and blue vernis, and that was costly...  but so cute I had to keep...


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

scarlet555 said:


> I saw the diane and I love it, will it be avail in US?  I really don't want to buy any more bags, trying to purchase furniture for my home.  I'm pondering for like a wk over a pottery barn sofa, finally ordered one, and now this purse pops up... struggles... Too many bags, just got the pochette accessory in pink and blue vernis, and that was costly...  but so cute I had to keep...


It should be in the US. My store had it but it was sold. I think the Diane will be around for awhile so it should be ok to wait. The pink and blue pochette is adorable and I do think furniture is probably a better buy than a bag..Maybe??!!! (Just kidding   )


----------



## scarlet555

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It should be in the US. My store had it but it was sold. I think the Diane will be around for awhile so it should be ok to wait. The pink and blue pochette is adorable and I do think furniture is probably a better buy than a bag..Maybe??!!! (Just kidding   )



It would be the fuschia Diane!  
Furniture is better to buy... in my case anyway.  Been using my sisters old sofa, just because , finally replaced it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

trigurl said:


> I was so tempted to cut the straps on my 2020 nano speedy?  I have a monogram strap that I would prefer to use it with.  Now that I have the speedy 20 in monogram I should probably sell the nano speedy but I can't put myself to sell such a cutie as I will never be able to get another one.  Did you see the new nano speedy?  There's one in pink denim and it's tiny!  Even smaller than the old nano speedy.  I wonder whether they will discountinue the old nano speedy?  Thoughts?
> 
> I thought about using a thread puller to gently remove the straps on the nano speedy.  My thought was I could always get it sewed back.


 Have you carried the nano speedy, I found it roomy! was really impressed with how much it held. I love mine


LVlvoe_bug said:


> I saw that and the colors looks so pretty. I can’t find any of the stuff on the US website, I thought I found the collection on there earlier. Love the advise, thank you!!!! There have been plenty of items I have bought and never used and it’s discouraging when I sell them Because I was caught in the hype. I’m trying to pick bags better for me and not for fear of missing out. Some bags that are supermpopular never worked for me or I didn’t like.


You are right about getting caught up in the hype. That has happened to me and Im trying to stop; which I did with the the pink nano speedy. Once I saw how small it was that was a reality check that I would hardly ever use that bad and its expensive! And honestly how many bags do we really need!


----------



## belle321

Hi all! Im trying to get my hands on the Speedy B 20 in any color strap, it seems to be very hard to get through boutiques, websites or client services. However I noticed theres a lot of them up for sale on fashionphile. Why do you think this is? Do you think its because ppl are buying and realize its not a good fit? Or its resellers trying to ake a profit? Its seems so unfair that its so hard to get through  LV but theres so many on resale >.< thoughts?


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I saw that and the colors looks so pretty. I can’t find any of the stuff on the US website, I thought I found the collection on there earlier. Love the advise, thank you!!!! There have been plenty of items I have bought and never used and it’s discouraging when I sell them Because I was caught in the hype. I’m trying to pick bags better for me and not for fear of missing out. Some bags that are supermpopular never worked for me or I didn’t like.


I totally agree. That’s what I’m trying to do too! Use what I have, firstly. Minimise too many slgs are they add up and are meant to be used not collected lol, and thirdly if I buy it has to be used and something that suits me and I will love and enjoy! No more buying and then leaving it there!!! I’m the same. Let’s aim for these goals this year!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It should be in the US. My store had it but it was sold. I think the Diane will be around for awhile so it should be ok to wait. The pink and blue pochette is adorable and I do think furniture is probably a better buy than a bag..Maybe??!!! (Just kidding   )


Furniture is overrated IMO.
Can't one just sit inside a large handbag, instead of furniture?
If babies can do it,  I'm sure grown-ups can too.


----------



## snibor

belle321 said:


> Hi all! Im trying to get my hands on the Speedy B 20 in any color strap, it seems to be very hard to get through boutiques, websites or client services. However I noticed theres a lot of them up for sale on fashionphile. Why do you think this is? Do you think its because ppl are buying and realize its not a good fit? Or its resellers trying to ake a profit? Its seems so unfair that its so hard to get through  LV but theres so many on resale >.< thoughts?


My guess many people are trying to make a buck. The prices on Fashionphile are outrageously high. Black strap speedy 20 mono over  $3,000??  Way over retail.  I even contemplated selling my strap if they offered enough $ but ultimately decided not to.  I adore this bag. Perfect size. But there will always be people who find any bag is not a great fit for their lifestyle.


----------



## clover4lv16

MeepMeep67 said:


> Have you carried the nano speedy, I found it roomy! was really impressed with how much it held. I love mine
> You are right about getting caught up in the hype. That has happened to me and Im trying to stop; which I did with the the pink nano speedy. Once I saw how small it was that was a reality check that I would hardly ever use that bad and its expensive! And honestly how many bags do we really need!


I impulsed bought the pink nano speedy and while waiting for it I thought for sure I’d send it back.  But once I received it - I loved it.  It is adorable and fits so much.  I just ordered the denim On-The-Go. I’m shocked how my opinion of this denim collection has changed when seen in person.


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> My guess many people are trying to make a buck. The prices on Fashionphile are outrageously high. Black strap speedy 20 mono over  $3,000??  Way over retail.  I even contemplated selling my strap if they offered enough $ but ultimately decided not to.  I adore this bag. Perfect size. But there will always be people who find any bag is not a great fit for their lifestyle.


I was thinking of selling my strap when I first got the bag, but the strap also goes with so many non LV bags as well. I especially like to wear it with this plain colored bag.


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> I was thinking of selling my strap when I first got the bag, but the strap also goes with so many non LV bags as well. I especially like to wear it with this plain colored bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304076


I agree. The strap looks nice with a lot of other bags.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> I totally agree. That’s what I’m trying to do too! Use what I have, firstly. Minimise too many slgs are they add up and are meant to be used not collected lol, and thirdly if I buy it has to be used and something that suits me and I will love and enjoy! No more buying and then leaving it there!!! I’m the same. Let’s aim for these goals this year!!


  Amen @Bumbles  + 1


----------



## scarlet555

Sunshine mama said:


> I was thinking of selling my strap when I first got the bag, but the strap also goes with so many non LV bags as well. I especially like to wear it with this plain colored bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5304076



Do NOT sell your awesome strap, this is so fun!


----------



## scarlet555

Sunshine mama said:


> Furniture is overrated IMO.
> Can't one just sit inside a large handbag, instead of furniture?
> If babies can do it,  I'm sure grown-ups can too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5303852



LOL, you're too much...


----------



## Sunshine mama

scarlet555 said:


> LOL, you're too much...


Thank you for the compliment!


----------



## purse_luver_jen

snibor said:


> My guess many people are trying to make a buck. The prices on Fashionphile are outrageously high. Black strap speedy 20 mono over  $3,000??  Way over retail.  I even contemplated selling my strap if they offered enough $ but ultimately decided not to.  I adore this bag. Perfect size. But there will always be people who find any bag is not a great fit for their lifestyle.



I submitted mine a while back just to see the difference between how much they're quoting vs the price they sell for. I don't exactly remember the number but they quoted me around $1500-$1600 when they're listing them for more than $3000. I paid $2053.02 straight from the boutique, so FP is definitely raking in lol


----------



## bluebird03

FP i


purse_luver_jen said:


> I submitted mine a while back just to see the difference between how much they're quoting vs the price they sell for. I don't exactly remember the number but they quoted me around $1500-$1600 when they're listing them for more than $3000. I paid $2053.02 straight from the boutique, so FP is definitely raking in lol


FP is definitely greedy!! They make low ball offers and sell it for a lot more!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

belle321 said:


> Hi all! Im trying to get my hands on the Speedy B 20 in any color strap, it seems to be very hard to get through boutiques, websites or client services. However I noticed theres a lot of them up for sale on fashionphile. Why do you think this is? Do you think its because ppl are buying and realize its not a good fit? Or its resellers trying to ake a profit? Its seems so unfair that its so hard to get through  LV but theres so many on resale >.< thoughts?


They have them in stores..I kept reading how limited the bag was so I was surprised to see it available in so many stores. I actually found it at my store and bought it…Maybe some people don’t realize they are available or would rather pay over retail that deal with try to search down the bag. I saw a current bag over retail on a reseller site that was bought and it was available in stores…


----------



## LittleStar88

purse_luver_jen said:


> I submitted mine a while back just to see the difference between how much they're quoting vs the price they sell for. I don't exactly remember the number but they quoted me around $1500-$1600 when they're listing them for more than $3000. I paid $2053.02 straight from the boutique, so FP is definitely raking in lol



I feel like they must have employees who buy the bags directly, get reimbursed, and then mark them up. I can't imagine anyone selling new for below what was paid.


----------



## trigurl

LittleStar88 said:


> I feel like they must have employees who buy the bags directly, get reimbursed, and then mark them up. I can't imagine anyone selling new for below what was paid.


This!  Fashionphile buys a bunch of bags themselves to sell them.  Sometimes they buy so much stock (for example, last year they bought up way too many LV Christmas animation mini pochettes and the Game On pieces), that they end up having a fire sale under retail.  So if you pay attention, sometimes you get a brand new piece for under retail.   I notice you can get great deals on these things.  Also when Fashionphile buys all the stock up, it means there is less stock on the market.  

This bag is sold out on the West coast, but available more on the East side of the country when I search on the LV site.


----------



## trigurl

Oh hey, is it just me or does the Speedy 20 canvas feel thicker to you?  I compared it to my 2020 Speedy 25 and my 2021 nano speedy and it feels thicker.


----------



## Kylie M

trigurl said:


> Oh hey, is it just me or does the Speedy 20 canvas feel thicker to you?  I compared it to my 2020 Speedy 25 and my 2021 nano speedy and it feels thicker.



For the price it should be feel incredible.. Prices keep rising!!!


----------



## DrTr

trigurl said:


> Oh hey, is it just me or does the Speedy 20 canvas feel thicker to you?  I compared it to my 2020 Speedy 25 and my 2021 nano speedy and it feels thicker.


It feels thicker. I love the canvas on my 20.


----------



## scarlet555

trigurl said:


> Oh hey, is it just me or does the Speedy 20 canvas feel thicker to you?  I compared it to my 2020 Speedy 25 and my 2021 nano speedy and it feels thicker.


Thick and luxurious especially when compared to my world your speedy 30!  World tour speedy canvas was so thin… I wasn’t too happy about it.


----------



## Dawn72

LavenderIce said:


> Another one here who was FOMOed.
> Being that I became interested late in the game, it was a challenge to track it down. However, it is worth the hype. It is the "biggest" small bag I have. Even though I have the nano speedy, the nano is not very practical for me. First, the strap cannot be removed or adjusted. Second, I carry a lot of stuff--I am far from a minimalist. I reserve the nano for use only when I go to venues that have size limitations on bags you can bring in. The speedy B20 has just enough room for my essentials. I like the flexibility in being able to remove the guitar strap. I actually prefer to use the vachetta strap from my BTP Speedy B25. I also like the opening of the speedy B20 over the B25.



hi, would you be able to share a picture of your btp speedy 25 strap on the 20? I’m wondering if another strap I own would fit. Thank you ♥️



Dawn72 said:


> I, too, would prefer a vachetta strap, does anyone who has the speedy 20 think I can use this 10mm strap from the Gehry collaboration? Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5299530


----------



## Dawn72

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I got my speedy b and it’s so small….I’m not sure I want to keep It or exchange for the Diane…


Oh dear! Give it a try for size, if it really doesn’t work, exchange it


----------



## iqaganda

Is it still limited edition or will it be a part of their permanent collection?


----------



## LavenderIce

Dawn72 said:


> hi, would you be able to share a picture of your btp speedy 25 strap on the 20? I’m wondering if another strap I own would fit. Thank you ♥



Here is my Speedy 20 with vachetta the strap from my BTP Speedy 25. (Excuse the restroom pic. ) Hope it helps.


----------



## Tinagirl11

On the fence about keeping this...I chanced upon one via LV online and it looks great but am I the only one who thinks it's not comfortable to use as a crossbody?
It also looks better without the strap.


----------



## Bumbles

LavenderIce said:


> Here is my Speedy 20 with vachetta the strap from my BTP Speedy 25. (Excuse the restroom pic. ) Hope it helps.
> 
> View attachment 5306738


That looks great. I love how the speedy btp strap was 2 pieces instead of the usual 3 pieces on the speedy! Much better imo!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> I was able to get another MIF bag for my mom as a gift. She didn't like it, so I returned it.  When I was returning it,  all the SAs were googoogaga over it! And there was a customer who bought my return on the spot!
> I think the store liked that I returned the bag!


I would've bought it, could not find one so far


----------



## trigurl

LavenderIce said:


> Here is my Speedy 20 with vachetta the strap from my BTP Speedy 25. (Excuse the restroom pic. ) Hope it helps.
> 
> View attachment 5306738


I have a brand new Speedy bandoliere strap but too scared to use it.


----------



## Cherbear71

I sold my strap to fp. I liked it but it just wasn't for me and also too short. I got a good price for it, so it offset the price of the bag for me. I still haven't carried it yet, but plan to use my monogram strap with it.


----------



## lv_katie

Organizer for this bag? Yes or no?


----------



## ChanelFan29

lv_katie said:


> Organizer for this bag? Yes or no?



I would say no, IMO.  I have had bag organizers in the Speedy 25 and it makes THAT bag feel small. I do like bag organizers though.


----------



## bluebird03

lv_katie said:


> Organizer for this bag? Yes or no?


i didnt feel like i needed one


----------



## bluebird03

Tinagirl11 said:


> On the fence about keeping this...I chanced upon one via LV online and it looks great but am I the only one who thinks it's not comfortable to use as a crossbody?
> It also looks better without the strap.


its definitely short to wear it crossbody, you could use extenders to make it longer


----------



## trigurl

Cherbear71 said:


> I sold my strap to fp. I liked it but it just wasn't for me and also too short. I got a good price for it, so it offset the price of the bag for me. I still haven't carried it yet, but plan to use my monogram strap with it.


Oh curious what color strap you had and what price you sold it for?  Thanks!


----------



## EpiFanatic

belle321 said:


> Hi all! Im trying to get my hands on the Speedy B 20 in any color strap, it seems to be very hard to get through boutiques, websites or client services. However I noticed theres a lot of them up for sale on fashionphile. Why do you think this is? Do you think its because ppl are buying and realize its not a good fit? Or its resellers trying to ake a profit? Its seems so unfair that its so hard to get through  LV but theres so many on resale >.< thoughts?


I'm guessing that most people that are selling it to FP bought it due to the hype.  After having it, they discover that they don't love it.  If they bought at retail, they for sure will have lost money selling to FP.  I bet maybe some thought FP would give them more than retail for it, which would never happen.  If it's a private reseller selling, yeah, they could be buying just to make a profit, provided there are people willing to pay above retail...


----------



## balen.girl

scarlet555 said:


> View attachment 5291850
> View attachment 5291851
> View attachment 5291852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grocery run with the little 20 and LV vachette strap
> And once she arrived home.


I love your bag charm. So cute..!


----------



## balen.girl

lv_katie said:


> Organizer for this bag? Yes or no?


No for me. I can find my stuff easily inside the bag because it’s just a small bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lv_katie said:


> Organizer for this bag? Yes or no?


Not for me.
I use small pouches to hold my items. 
Still, I think having an organizer would be a good idea to protect the inside of the bag if pouches aren't used.


----------



## Cherbear71

trigurl said:


> Oh curious what color strap you had and what price you sold it for?  Thanks!



Fuchsia $650


----------



## Debbie65

trigurl said:


> I was so tempted to cut the straps on my 2020 nano speedy?  I have a monogram strap that I would prefer to use it with.  Now that I have the speedy 20 in monogram I should probably sell the nano speedy but I can't put myself to sell such a cutie as I will never be able to get another one.  Did you see the new nano speedy?  There's one in pink denim and it's tiny!  Even smaller than the old nano speedy.  I wonder whether they will discountinue the old nano speedy?  Thoughts?
> 
> I thought about using a thread puller to gently remove the straps on the nano speedy.  My thought was I could always get it sewed back.


You and I are thinking the same!  I most definitely will NOT cut my strap off, but I'm leaning on removing the stitch to take the strap off.  Then take the strap to a cobbler for a clasp attachment.  I already tried a mono bandouliere guitar strap on it (with the vachetta still attached but hanging) to get an idea if I would like it and I do!  It totally makes the nano look more age appropriate for me vs looking like a child's bag. Lol. It makes it look more like a bag vs a toy. Lol. I would still attach the vacheta at times too as it's still a cutie pie with that strap too!


----------



## Debbie65

D


----------



## trigurl

Debbie65 said:


> You and I are thinking the same!  I most definitely will NOT cut my strap off, but I'm leaning on removing the stitch to take the strap off.  Then take the strap to a cobbler for a clasp attachment.  I already tried a mono bandouliere guitar strap on it (with the vachetta still attached but hanging) to get an idea if I would like it and I do!  It totally makes the nano look more age appropriate for me vs looking like a child's bag. Lol. It makes it look more like a bag vs a toy. Lol. I would still attach the vacheta at times too as it's still a cutie pie with that strap too!



I did think of this, I heard that after you remove the stitch, it's actually glued as well.  I think there are some YouTube videos that show it.


Cherbear71 said:


> Fuchsia $650


Wow that's really good actually.  I thought about selling my Fuchsia strap, but it started to grow on me.  Instead I put my speedy bandouliere and monogram 16mm strap up for sale instead.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Debbie65 said:


> You and I are thinking the same!  I most definitely will NOT cut my strap off, but I'm leaning on removing the stitch to take the strap off.  Then take the strap to a cobbler for a clasp attachment.  I already tried a mono bandouliere guitar strap on it (with the vachetta still attached but hanging) to get an idea if I would like it and I do!  It totally makes the nano look more age appropriate for me vs looking like a child's bag. Lol. It makes it look more like a bag vs a toy. Lol. I would still attach the vacheta at times too as it's still a cutie pie with that strap too!


BTW, there's nothing wrong with the bag looking like a toy these days.


----------



## Sunshine mama

For those contemplating on selling the strap, I am sooo enjoying the strap with my DE bags. Here's the strap with the Clapton crossbody.


----------



## lv_katie

Sunshine mama said:


> For those contemplating on selling the strap, I am sooo enjoying the strap with my DE bags. Here's the strap with the Clapton crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307897


I was sold on the fact that you can wear the reverse side to be discreet with just the floral logos !


----------



## Sunshine mama

lv_katie said:


> I was sold on the fact that you can wear the reverse side to be discreet with just the floral logos !


I think the reverse side is prettier.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I am thinking returning my speedy b and keeping the Diane. I just didn’t love the speedy b but get the same strap which I like with the Diane…..


----------



## LavenderIce

lv_katie said:


> I was sold on the fact that *you can wear the reverse side* to be discreet with just the floral logos !



This is how I prefer to use the strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I am thinking returning my speedy b and keeping the Diane. I just didn’t love the speedy b but get the same strap which I like with the Diane…..


The Diane is really pretty. I just saw a youtube yesterday about it.  Now I'm really tempted!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LavenderIce said:


> This is how I prefer to use the strap.
> View attachment 5308334


It's soooo pretty!!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Sunshine mama said:


> The Diane is really pretty. I just saw a youtube yesterday about it.  Now I'm really tempted!


I really liked it. For some reason liked it more than the speedy b. You should give it a try!!


----------



## trigurl

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I really liked it. For some reason liked it more than the speedy b. You should give it a try!!



It remind me a lot of the Sologne bag.  I thought about getting one cheap on the preloved market, then cutting the vachetta straps off and attaching my Speedy 20 strap to it.


----------



## belle321

Hi all!

Please help

If you were instore and the speedy b 20 was your dream bag would you take it with this dent? Should I wait for a better  one?

I asked for it to be pushed out and it wont. The otherside isnt like this.

Would appreciate your thoughts, thank you!


----------



## Penelopepursula

Tinagirl11 said:


> On the fence about keeping this...I chanced upon one via LV online and it looks great but am I the only one who thinks it's not comfortable to use as a crossbody?
> It also looks better without the strap.


I am very much enjoying my Speedy B 20 in empreinte and I use it crossbody. Love this bag and it fits way more than I initially thought it would.


----------



## LVovely

belle321 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Please help
> 
> If you were instore and the speedy b 20 was your dream bag would you take it with this dent? Should I wait for a better  one?
> 
> I asked for it to be pushed out and it wont. The otherside isnt like this.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5310987


I would wait for another one as this dent would personally annoy me a lot!


----------



## lv_katie

belle321 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Please help
> 
> If you were instore and the speedy b 20 was your dream bag would you take it with this dent? Should I wait for a better  one?
> 
> I asked for it to be pushed out and it wont. The otherside isnt like this.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5310987


ooh it is a made in france though, is the dent less apparent when the bag is zipped?


----------



## LVovely

lv_katie said:


> ooh it is a made in france though, is the dent less apparent when the bag is zipped?


Does it matter where it was made?


----------



## belle321

lv_katie said:


> ooh it is a made in france though, is the dent less apparent when the bag is zipped?



Trust me, my heart jumped when i saw it was MIF and then my eyes saw the dent and my heart sunk back down. Nope, the dent is there zip or unzipped


----------



## mrslkc23

belle321 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Please help
> 
> If you were instore and the speedy b 20 was your dream bag would you take it with this dent? Should I wait for a better  one?
> 
> I asked for it to be pushed out and it wont. The otherside isnt like this.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5310987
> 
> View attachment 5311066


My first speedy 20 had a similar dent in that area and I had it exchanged for a new piece. Hope you can get a new one!


----------



## Jaekayelle

belle321 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Please help
> 
> If you were instore and the speedy b 20 was your dream bag would you take it with this dent? Should I wait for a better  one?
> 
> I asked for it to be pushed out and it wont. The otherside isnt like this.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5310987
> 
> View attachment 5311066


My Speedy had stitching defects. I ended up sending it to LV's workshop for free repair, versus returning. I know some may prefer to just return but I wasn't sure if I'd have the chance to get another one and as long as LV was repairing, I felt it was in safe hands to restore to perfection. I was also told if they can't repair, it will be replaced altogether or I can exchange for something else. Good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Does it matter where it was made?


Most people prefer their LV bags made in France. I must admit I do too


----------



## EveyB

Sunshine mama said:


> The Diane is really pretty. I just saw a youtube yesterday about it.  Now I'm really tempted!


The Diane is so pretty! Unfortunately, here in Europe it is not available with the fuchsia strap and interior, otherwise I’d really consider getting it even though (or maybe because  ) the shape is so similar to the Buci.


----------



## LVovely

EveyB said:


> Most people prefer their LV bags made in France. I must admit I do too


Is there a difference in the quality? I never paid attention to where they manifacture their products…


----------



## EveyB

lovelyrita said:


> Is there a difference in the quality? I never paid attention to where they manifacture their products…


I can’t really say... all my bags are MIF, except for the Buci, that’s made in Spain. On YouTube there are 2 videos about the Buci, both are MIS and both have the same problem as mine. In the comments section someone said hers was MIF and did not have the problem. But this could be a coincidence.


----------



## bigverne28

Review and what fits for the Diane. Not sure if you’ve seen it @MarryMeLV_Now. There are a couple others as well.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

bigverne28 said:


> Review and what fits for the Diane. Not sure if you’ve seen it @MarryMeLV_Now. There are a couple others as well.



Thank you hun!    Going to watch it straight away!


----------



## bigverne28

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Thank you hun!    Going to watch it straight away!


Oops! Just realised I posted in the wrong thread .


----------



## Sunshine mama

belle321 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Please help
> 
> If you were instore and the speedy b 20 was your dream bag would you take it with this dent? Should I wait for a better  one?
> 
> I asked for it to be pushed out and it wont. The otherside isnt like this.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5310987
> 
> View attachment 5311066


Mine is somewhat  like this on one side only,  and when I purchased it, I thought all the bags were like this until I saw more pictures and videos.  But I couldn't really tell by the videos and pictures alone, since they could all look different depending on the lighting.
I had another one for my mom that I returned, and that bag was like this on one side too.
I could have waited I suppose for a better piece,  but since 2 of the bags I saw were like this,  I didn't want to wait around for another bag to show up. 
I am happy with mine.


----------



## lv_katie

lovelyrita said:


> Does it matter where it was made?



In US it's rare to see something made in France if it's also made in the US.  Quality wise they seem to be the same. 

Curious if anyone knows if these are made in California or Texas?


----------



## suzannabunny

to anyone who owns the monogram version - does the print on the sides of your bag match/align? mine is slightly higher on one side. wanted to know if that was normal.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I love my Diane bag, it won over the speedy b…I was a little surprised that she called it a more mature looking bag. I don’t think so at all….


----------



## MCBadian07

belle321 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Please help
> 
> If you were instore and the speedy b 20 was your dream bag would you take it with this dent? Should I wait for a better  one?
> 
> I asked for it to be pushed out and it wont. The otherside isnt like this.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5310987
> 
> View attachment 5311066


I had a little dent in mine and was able to coax it out eventually by stuffing the bag. I hope you got it.


----------



## belle321

MCBadian07 said:


> I had a little dent in mine and was able to coax it out eventually by stuffing the bag. I hope you got it.



does the dent go away if you remove the stuffing?


----------



## brnicutie

belle321 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Please help
> 
> If you were instore and the speedy b 20 was your dream bag would you take it with this dent? Should I wait for a better  one?
> 
> I asked for it to be pushed out and it wont. The otherside isnt like this.
> 
> Would appreciate your thoughts, thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5310987
> 
> View attachment 5311066


For me it's not that big of a deal. I wouldn't have noticed it if you didn't mention it. It's what you can live with. If it bothers you, then you should get it exchanged.


----------



## brnicutie

lovelyrita said:


> Does it matter where it was made?


For me it doesn't matter where the bag is made as long as it's in good condition. People seem to have the misconception that bags MIF are perfect and I've seen a lot that aren't. It's not where the bag was made, but more who put the bag together. I'm not picky about stuff like that. That's why my CA gets me all the hard to find pieces.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> For me it's not that big of a deal. I wouldn't have noticed it if you didn't mention it. It's what you can live with. If it bothers you, then you should get it exchanged.


Well said. I think every bag has some imperfections right? As they are all handmade, so it’s if you can live with the imperfections, which are in theory perfect in our eyes!


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> Well said. I think every bag has some imperfections right? As they are all handmade, so it’s if you can live with the imperfections, which are in theory perfect in our eyes!


Yes, I have a few bags with minor imperfections and it doesn't bother me. I understand that not every bag is going to be perfect.


----------



## MCBadian07

belle321 said:


> does the dent go away if you remove the stuffing?


Yep! It hasn't come back. I needed to rub the leather trim and canvas as well so the dent like pops out.


----------



## EveyB

brnicutie said:


> For me it doesn't matter where the bag is made as long as it's in good condition. People seem to have the misconception that bags MIF are perfect and I've seen a lot that aren't. It's not where the bag was made, but more who put the bag together. I'm not picky about stuff like that. That's why my CA gets me all the hard to find pieces.


I think many people also prefer MIF  because LV is a traditional French design house and they‘d like their bags to also be produced in that country.


----------



## brnicutie

EveyB said:


> I think many people also prefer MIF  because LV is a traditional French design house and they‘d like their bags to also be produced in that country.


I totally get that.  If my CA presented me with a wonky MIF bag and the same bag MIU that was perfect, I would take the MIU. That's just me though. Only on these threads do people ask where the bag was made. I've never been asked that in real life rocking any designer bag.


----------



## LVtingting

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I love my Diane bag, it won over the speedy b…I was a little surprised that she called it a more mature looking bag. I don’t think so at all….


If I had to pick one, I would pick the Diane as well love how the Diane has “aged” Vachetta leather(less pore to stain) plus the back pocket(so useful for phone)imo


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

I used it today to run errands and really like it. I forgot about the back pocket! I like that it can fit my sarah wallet..no regrets getting this bag!!!


----------



## Bumbles

@DrTr hello all, guess what? This beauty has arrived after over 3 months     Thanks for all the support drtr!
It’s super cute and MIF, and unfortunately there are some imperfections. Just wanted to ask if you think they are a big deal or liveable. Any comments/advice would be great. I know it’s super hard to get so want to be realistic and see what you lovely ladies think. Thanks so much for letting me share.


----------



## Bumbles

And here are my concerns, the handle on the back is wonky and on the strap there are a few cotton threads loose. Not so much obvious in the pic, but irl it is obvious. What is everyone’s thoughts? Will it get worst? Is it liveable? Also the handles are wrinkled but I think most are like that? Thanks for all your comments


----------



## Bumbles

Some more pics


----------



## snibor

Bumbles said:


> @DrTr hello all, guess what? This beauty has arrived after over 3 months     Thanks for all the support drtr!
> It’s super cute and MIF, and unfortunately there are some imperfections. Just wanted to ask if you think they are a big deal or liveable. Any comments/advice would be great. I know it’s super hard to get so want to be realistic and see what you lovely ladies think. Thanks so much for letting me share.


Congrats!  So happy you received it!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Some more pics


Yay dear Bumbles!!!  You have patiently waited forever!  So glad it finally showed for you. She’s a beauty. 
Saw your first pics and it looks perfect “from a distance”.

I do see the slight handle “wonkiness” on the back - mine was exactly like that at first, but with use it is normal now as the leather holding the handle has loosened around the handle a tiny bit. It didn’t bother me as I knew it would likely straighten. The wrinkles seem normal - some handles have that some don’t. I don’t notice it when using on mine - one handle does and one doesn’t. And that thread on the strap doesn’t look like it will cause a huge problem to me. I see what you are showing, but as it’s not ”load bearing” I would doubt it will worsen unless you snag it directly. That kind of canvas is hard to unravel - I know directly as my puppy has a canvas strap toy not so different and hard as she might she can’t tear it!! I’m oh so careful to keep my bags away from her questing mouth!

All of that said, if it were mine I would rock it proudly!  I think it is beautiful, and the things you found don’t show at a glance. I hope you might keep it, as they are hard to get. But if it bothers you, as we always say here, do what makes you comfortable.

I also think sometimes tpf worsens my “eagle eye” now, and the many concerns about quality we share here makes me hypervigilant. And quality does seem worse sometimes these days. But it‘s funny, I used my NF from the summer collection of two years ago yesterday, and never noticed a slight misalignment on the canvas. And quality didn’t seem to be discussed quite as much then.  It didn’t bother me clearly then, nor yesterday. It’s colorful and always bring a smile when I use it. Hopefully if you keep it it will be the same way for you.

Either way, thrilled you got it. This 20 is one of my favorite LV’s with whatever strap I use.


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> @DrTr hello all, guess what? This beauty has arrived after over 3 months     Thanks for all the support drtr!
> It’s super cute and MIF, and unfortunately there are some imperfections. Just wanted to ask if you think they are a big deal or liveable. Any comments/advice would be great. I know it’s super hard to get so want to be realistic and see what you lovely ladies think. Thanks so much for letting me share.


Congrats, Bumbles! Your bag looks good.  Those little things wouldn't bother me. It's what you can live with. If you're not happy with it, get it exchanged. Not all of my bags are perfect. I have some with flaws, but they don't bother me.


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> Congrats, Bumbles! Your bag looks good.  Those little things wouldn't bother me. It's what you can live with. If you're not happy with it, get it exchanged. Not all of my bags are perfect. I have some with flaws, but they don't bother me.


Thanks brnicutie!  I totally agree. It’s what we can live with, with these perfect imperfections right?! Thank you for your honest opinion. Makes me feel much better as I was leaning towards keeping it as it was so hard to come by. And I was thinking it may not be that big an issue. Only the cotton thread was my biggest concern.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> Yay dear Bumbles!!!  You have patiently waited forever!  So glad it finally showed for you. She’s a beauty.
> Saw your first pics and it looks perfect “from a distance”.
> 
> I do see the slight handle “wonkiness” on the back - mine was exactly like that at first, but with use it is normal now as the leather holding the handle has loosened around the handle a tiny bit. It didn’t bother me as I knew it would likely straighten. The wrinkles seem normal - some handles have that some don’t. I don’t notice it when using on mine - one handle does and one doesn’t. And that thread on the strap doesn’t look like it will cause a huge problem to me. I see what you are showing, but as it’s not ”load bearing” I would doubt it will worsen unless you snag it directly. That kind of canvas is hard to unravel - I know directly as my puppy has a canvas strap toy not so different and hard as she might she can’t tear it!! I’m oh so careful to keep my bags away from her questing mouth!
> 
> All of that said, if it were mine I would rock it proudly!  I think it is beautiful, and the things you found don’t show at a glance. I hope you might keep it, as they are hard to get. But if it bothers you, as we always say here, do what makes you comfortable.
> 
> I also think sometimes tpf worsens my “eagle eye” now, and the many concerns about quality we share here makes me hypervigilant. And quality does seem worse sometimes these days. But it‘s funny, I used my NF from the summer collection of two years ago yesterday, and never noticed a slight misalignment on the canvas. And quality didn’t seem to be discussed quite as much then.  It didn’t bother me clearly then, nor yesterday. It’s colorful and always bring a smile when I use it. Hopefully if you keep it it will be the same way for you.
> 
> Either way, thrilled you got it. This 20 is one of my favorite LV’s with whatever strap I use.


Thanks drtr, always for your kind, lovely and supportive comments. It is all totally right. I’m so happy we have a forum to share our happiness, reveals and concerns with everyone. I guess I just wanted to know if any of these issues are happening to others or if they would be bothered by it at all. I don’t want to be overly pickly, but I don’t want to miss any huge potential issues either. From what you have said the wonky handle and wrinkles are normal and the thread should be ok. Makes complete sense. And plus the wonky handy is on the back of the bag too.  I’m glad to hear that with use yours straighten up, so if that’s the case hopefully mine will too! Oh your cute little puppy likes to play a lot and sounds very cheeky! You definitely need to be careful to keep your bags away from her for sure.

I am leaning towards keeping the bag, bc like you know I have waited forever for it and I know if I return it then I won’t be able to get another one. And it came in black which I wanted too! It is definitely a gorgeous, cute and very practical bag! I was thinking those issues should be ok, but just wanted to be sure. And also wanted to know what others would do in my shoes. Is it liveable with? And I think the answer is yes and it’s fine!

I totally agree the forum has made me inspect my bags more thoroughly now, and like you say eagle eye. Good but then bad too right?? I remember years ago when I bought my psm backpack I didn’t even check for alignment, puckering issues or anything. Just the embossing on the tab and everything looks good and it’s fine. If I was happy with what I saw then I paid. Now with the psm there are a whole list of issues and people are hesitant to buy like the pochette Métis.

Glad to know if this was your bag you would keep it and rock it. Means a lot to me, and thanks for your honest comments!!

The summer NF is such a gorgeous bag and I’m sure it will always bring a smile to your face. I missed the btp pink speedy last year which was also gorgeous too! Those summer bags LV releases are always bright and give you a beautiful summer vibe!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Thanks drtr, always for your kind, lovely and supportive comments. It is all totally right. I’m so happy we have a forum to share our happiness, reveals and concerns with everyone. I guess I just wanted to know if any of these issues are happening to others or if they would be bothered by it at all. I don’t want to be overly pickly, but I don’t want to miss any huge potential issues either. From what you have said the wonky handle and wrinkles are normal and the thread should be ok. Makes complete sense. And plus the wonky handy is on the back of the bag too.  I’m glad to hear that with use yours straighten up, so if that’s the case hopefully mine will too! Oh your cute little puppy likes to play a lot and sounds very cheeky! You definitely need to be careful to keep your bags away from her for sure.
> 
> I am leaning towards keeping the bag, bc like you know I have waited forever for it and I know if I return it then I won’t be able to get another one. And it came in black which I wanted too! It is definitely a gorgeous, cute and very practical bag! I was thinking those issues should be ok, but just wanted to be sure. And also wanted to know what others would do in my shoes. Is it liveable with? And I think the answer is yes and it’s fine!
> 
> I totally agree the forum has made me inspect my bags more thoroughly now, and like you say eagle eye. Good but then bad too right?? I remember years ago when I bought my psm backpack I didn’t even check for alignment, puckering issues or anything. Just the embossing on the tab and everything looks good and it’s fine. If I was happy with what I saw then I paid. Now with the psm there are a whole list of issues and people are hesitant to buy like the pochette Métis.
> 
> Glad to know if this was your bag you would keep it and rock it. Means a lot to me, and thanks for your honest comments!!
> 
> The summer NF is such a gorgeous bag and I’m sure it will always bring a smile to your face. I missed the btp pink speedy last year which was also gorgeous too! Those summer bags LV releases are always bright and give you a beautiful summer vibe!


Glad it helped. If it was mine I would definitely keep it. Hope it doesn’t bother you too much - we need to be happy for the $$$ we pay!


----------



## bluebird03

Bumbles said:


> @DrTr hello all, guess what? This beauty has arrived after over 3 months     Thanks for all the support drtr!
> It’s super cute and MIF, and unfortunately there are some imperfections. Just wanted to ask if you think they are a big deal or liveable. Any comments/advice would be great. I know it’s super hard to get so want to be realistic and see what you lovely ladies think. Thanks so much for letting me share.


Yay!!  you found one!!


----------



## Bumbles

sleeplessinseattle said:


> Yay!!  you found one!!


Yes I did. It is MIF (not that it matters but just sharing). I will probably need extenders as well as it’s too short for me unfortunately. How is your speedy 20? Do you love it? Enjoying it?


----------



## bluebird03

Bumbles said:


> Yes I did. It is MIF (not that it matters but just sharing). I will probably need extenders as well as it’s too short for me unfortunately. How is your speedy 20? Do you love it? Enjoying it?


I love it!! Short for me as well and I have to use extenders.


----------



## Bumbles

sleeplessinseattle said:


> I love it!! Short for me as well and I have to use extenders.


Did you get your extenders from Amazon? Is it ok to use with the bag? It doesn’t damage or scratch the LV D rings too much, does it? Which ones did you get if you don’t mind me asking. Thank you


----------



## bluebird03

Bumbles said:


> Did you get your extenders from Amazon? Is it ok to use with the bag? It doesn’t damage or scratch the LV D rings too much, does it? Which ones did you get if you don’t mind me asking. Thank you


I got mine at https://organizemybag.com/. Not very worried about the scratches though....figured it was going to happen.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Bumbles said:


> And here are my concerns, the handle on the back is wonky and on the strap there are a few cotton threads loose. Not so much obvious in the pic, but irl it is obvious. What is everyone’s thoughts? Will it get worst? Is it liveable? Also the handles are wrinkled but I think most are like that? Thanks for all your comments


Congrats bumbles, it’s beautiful .  I don’t see anything wrong with it…. Very minor imperfections,  not worth returning for!


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> Did you get your extenders from Amazon? Is it ok to use with the bag? It doesn’t damage or scratch the LV D rings too much, does it? Which ones did you get if you don’t mind me asking. Thank you


I have chain extenders - 3 inches on each side, and it makes the strap a perfect crossbody for me. They aren’t harming the hardware at all and the strap slips off me as shoulder wear, so it has to be crossbody for me with wider straps.  People have mentioned Mautto - don’t know if they ship to Australia, but I have purchased multiple straps, chains and extenders from them and very happy with them. Etsy sometimes has people that do these extenders too. Hope you find some you are happy with. I also like the way they look on my bag. It’s so nice to have our straps/bags fit us exactly as we wish.


----------



## leechiyong

Bumbles said:


> @DrTr hello all, guess what? This beauty has arrived after over 3 months     Thanks for all the support drtr!
> It’s super cute and MIF, and unfortunately there are some imperfections. Just wanted to ask if you think they are a big deal or liveable. Any comments/advice would be great. I know it’s super hard to get so want to be realistic and see what you lovely ladies think. Thanks so much for letting me share.


So glad you were able to get one!


----------



## Bumbles

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Congrats bumbles, it’s beautiful .  I don’t see anything wrong with it…. Very minor imperfections,  not worth returning for!


Thanks for your kind words!    Glad you think their minor and liveable too!


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> I have chain extenders - 3 inches on each side, and it makes the strap a perfect crossbody for me. They aren’t harming the hardware at all and the strap slips off me as shoulder wear, so it has to be crossbody for me with wider straps.  People have mentioned Mautto - don’t know if they ship to Australia, but I have purchased multiple straps, chains and extenders from them and very happy with them. Etsy sometimes has people that do these extenders too. Hope you find some you are happy with. I also like the way they look on my bag. It’s so nice to have our straps/bags fit us exactly as we wish.


That’s perfect! I definitely need extenders for sure. Have seen some pretty ones on Amazon but will also check out the ones you have mentioned. Thanks for sharing. I totally agree on the shoulder wear. It slides off my shoulders too and I love to wear everything crossbody for ease of use and security. I’m so impressed with how thick the canvas is and it gives the bag a perfect structure. I don’t think a bag insert will be required to hold its shape but maybe more to keep it clean. Do you have a bag insert?


----------



## Bumbles

leechiyong said:


> So glad you were able to get one!


Thanks leechiyong! Have you bought any new bags/slgs lately? I saw your Valentine’s Day mp which is gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> @DrTr hello all, guess what? This beauty has arrived after over 3 months     Thanks for all the support drtr!
> It’s super cute and MIF, and unfortunately there are some imperfections. Just wanted to ask if you think they are a big deal or liveable. Any comments/advice would be great. I know it’s super hard to get so want to be realistic and see what you lovely ladies think. Thanks so much for letting me share.


Congratulations!
Your bag looks perfect . I can't find anything wrong at all.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> And here are my concerns, the handle on the back is wonky and on the strap there are a few cotton threads loose. Not so much obvious in the pic, but irl it is obvious. What is everyone’s thoughts? Will it get worst? Is it liveable? Also the handles are wrinkled but I think most are like that? Thanks for all your comments


Can you straighten the wonky handle? 
Mine was worse than yours at the store, and the CA just straightened it with her hands, and now it's perfect. 
In terms of your wrinkled handle, it doesn't look bad at all IMO.
The side of your bag with the MIF leather piece looks smooth and perfect.  
Your strap on the other hand would bother me.  Maybe LV can fix it or exchange it for you?


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Can you straighten the wonky handle?
> Mine was worse than yours at the store, and the CA just straightened it with her hands, and now it's perfect.
> In terms of your wrinkled handle, it doesn't look bad at all IMO.
> The side of your bag with the MIF leather piece looks smooth and perfect.
> Your strap on the other hand would bother me.  Maybe LV can fix it or exchange it for you?


Thanks SM! No, didn’t know to straighten it but good to go. Maybe will try it out on a warmer day as it will be easier to work with. Yeah the loose cotton on the strap is my biggest concern. It is at the end so shouldn’t be an issue, but who knows right? It’s not too obvious, but I notice that it’s there. Yes I will see what LV says. Thanks for your comments


----------



## fyn72

It's a shame LV didn't look into how people would find the strap too short, or have just a leather adjustable one like the new nano.. People having to buy add on extenders when it already costs so much to buy.


----------



## snibor

fyn72 said:


> It's a shame LV didn't look into how people would find the strap too short, or have just a leather adjustable one like the new nano.. People having to buy add on extenders when it already costs so much to buy.


Ya the length of strap is weird.    I bought the mono adjustable strap to wear with bag and love it.  Will use the strap it came with, with my azur regular speedy.  I’m also a little concerned about how the strap it came with will wear over time if worn a lot.


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> That’s perfect! I definitely need extenders for sure. Have seen some pretty ones on Amazon but will also check out the ones you have mentioned. Thanks for sharing. I totally agree on the shoulder wear. It slides off my shoulders too and I love to wear everything crossbody for ease of use and security. I’m so impressed with how thick the canvas is and it gives the bag a perfect structure. I don’t think a bag insert will be required to hold its shape but maybe more to keep it clean. Do you have a bag insert?


I have a bag insert, but didn’t buy for the 20 specifically, as you say the canvas is so nice and thick and the bag holds its shape. I bought an Alma bb Fornasetti and wanted a thin light insert to protect the inside. Samorga makes a 1.2 mm felt insert for the BB, for protection, and it fits perfectly in the 20. I use it sometimes, sometimes not. At that thinness it doesn’t really shape the bag, it’s just to keep inside clean. And with a small bag like the BB and the 20 I don’t want or need thick felt and lots of pockets. So, it depends   Ever notice how that’s the answer in life to so many things? It’s really a matter of preference.

As an aside I did try a Zoomoni organizer once for my H Evelyne, but it came with so many layers and pockets it was way too thick and not usable for me. Quality was good but have never seen such a thick organizer!  I only tried them because Samorga‘s lead time is always 3-4 weeks. But won’t use them again. I do always use an organizer in H and other leather or suede lined bags - both for shaping and to keep the inside pristine. HTH


----------



## suzannabunny

Hi - would this alignment bother anyone or am I being way too obsessive? One side is higher than the other. You can tell if you look at the middle flower on the bottom.


----------



## snibor

suzannabunny said:


> Hi - would this alignment bother anyone or am I being way too obsessive? One side is higher than the other. You can tell if you look at the middle flower on the bottom.


No. I never even look at alignment.  But you should be 100% satisfied with your purchase.


----------



## mrslkc23

suzannabunny said:


> Hi - would this alignment bother anyone or am I being way too obsessive? One side is higher than the other. You can tell if you look at the middle flower on the bottom.


This would not personally bother me. Its not noticeable at all, it would take a very close scrutiny + ruler to see the 0.1mm difference    your bag looks beautiful


----------



## DrTr

suzannabunny said:


> Hi - would this alignment bother anyone or am I being way too obsessive? One side is higher than the other. You can tell if you look at the middle flower on the bottom.


I think it looks great and can’t see what you are noticing. Hope it works for you.


----------



## suzannabunny

snibor said:


> No. I never even look at alignment.  But you should be 100% satisfied with your purchase.





mrslkc23 said:


> This would not personally bother me. Its not noticeable at all, it would take a very close scrutiny + ruler to see the 0.1mm difference   your bag looks beautiful





DrTr said:


> I think it looks great and can’t see what you are noticing. Hope it works for you.



Thank you all! This makes me feel better. I tend to get overly obsessive with alignment especially since this is my first LV bag.


----------



## trigurl

Now that we have a Speedy 20, do you plan to keep your nano speedy?  Just curious if you will keep both?


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> @DrTr hello all, guess what? This beauty has arrived after over 3 months     Thanks for all the support drtr!
> It’s super cute and MIF, and unfortunately there are some imperfections. Just wanted to ask if you think they are a big deal or liveable. Any comments/advice would be great. I know it’s super hard to get so want to be realistic and see what you lovely ladies think. Thanks so much for letting me share.


Bumbles, Im SO happy you got one. I love mine!!! I hope its a perfect bag for you too


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> Bumbles, Im SO happy you got one. I love mine!!! I hope its a perfect bag for you too


Thank you meep meep!


----------



## LavenderIce

trigurl said:


> Now that we have a Speedy 20, do you plan to keep your nano speedy?  Just curious if you will keep both?



I have the older nano speedy and speedy 20 and I will keep both. The nano has proven useful to me when I go to sporting events that have a size limit on personal items you bring in. The speedy 20 is more useful to me in day to day use because it holds more essentials for me since I am not a minimalist.


----------



## trigurl

LavenderIce said:


> I have the older nano speedy and speedy 20 and I will keep both. The nano has proven useful to me when I go to sporting events that have a size limit on personal items you bring in. The speedy 20 is more useful to me in day to day use because it holds more essentials for me since I am not a minimalist.



Yes I had the same thinking as you.  Also debating to cut the strap on the old nano speedy so I can use an adjustable strap...granted I haven't worked up the courage yet


----------



## THE_Lena

Sunshine mama said:


> For those contemplating on selling the strap, I am sooo enjoying the strap with my DE bags. Here's the strap with the Clapton crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5307897


Yes, I use my strap with the Odeon MM about. I love it!


----------



## THE_Lena

trigurl said:


> Yes I had the same thinking as you.  Also debating to cut the strap on the old nano speedy so I can use an adjustable strap...granted I haven't worked up the courage yet


Same! I really want to cut off the strap on my Nano Speedy but I’m too scared.


----------



## MeepMeep67

@Bumbles have you had a chance to use your speedy 20 yet??


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> @Bumbles have you had a chance to use your speedy 20 yet??


No not yet. I don’t know what to do with the vachetta handles. My first bag with so much vanchetta. Don’t know if I should spray it, treat it or patina champ. So confused and worried it will get stained. Any words of advise? And I still have to get some extenders too


----------



## snibor

Bumbles said:


> No not yet. I don’t know what to do with the vachetta handles. My first bag with so much vanchetta. Don’t know if I should spray it, treat it or patina champ. So confused and worried it will get stained. Any words of advise? And I still have to get some extenders too


You may not like my advice but that’s ok.  Lol.  In all my years of buying lv I do nothing to vachetta.  I do not treat.


----------



## Bumbles

snibor said:


> You may not like my advice but that’s ok.  Lol.  In all my years of buying lv I do nothing to vachetta.  I do not treat.


That’s an honest answer and I appreciate it. The only other bag I have is a nano turenne, with not too much vachetta and I didn’t treat it either. This was also early days where I had no idea and just used it as is. It has a lovely golden patina now. There is a few wet spots or dirty marks but only visble if you start inspecting it closely.


----------



## DrTr

Bumbles said:


> No not yet. I don’t know what to do with the vachetta handles. My first bag with so much vanchetta. Don’t know if I should spray it, treat it or patina champ. So confused and worried it will get stained. Any words of advise? And I still have to get some extenders too


hi Bumbles - I’m with you, the 20 was my first bag with vachetta handles. I have almost no vachetta in my collection except for tags on pouches, personal preference primarily. But my first trip out with my 20 I pulled a boneheaded move and spilled tea in my front seat with my 20! I was horrified as it was untreated. Luckily only a small spot of tea on the back handle. In some ways it helped - I can’t see it unless I look specifically, and I’m not so worried anymore. I did however treat it with Collonil, but I didn’t have the guts to spray it. I put it on a clean white cloth and wiped it on. Now it’s protected and I treat it as any other bag. HTH - it isn’t simple (at least for us obsessers here on tpf   )


----------



## DrTr

MeepMeep67 said:


> Bumbles, Im SO happy you got one. I love mine!!! I hope its a perfect bag for you too


hi MeepMeep - so glad you love your 20! It’s a fabulous little bag that holds so much. I also just wanted to express support and hope that things are getting better for you and your family, you’ve had a rough go!


----------



## i_heart_fashion

Just got my speedy 20 and I love it so much!! It's pretty much perfect except that the zipper looks a little wonky. Upon closer inspection I think it's not sewn straight. Would you return/exchange? Or am I just being too picky? The only reason I noticed it is because it's right in the middle of the bag. It looks fine when it's zipped though.


----------



## Bumbles

DrTr said:


> hi Bumbles - I’m with you, the 20 was my first bag with vachetta handles. I have almost no vachetta in my collection except for tags on pouches, personal preference primarily. But my first trip out with my 20 I pulled a boneheaded move and spilled tea in my front seat with my 20! I was horrified as it was untreated. Luckily only a small spot of tea on the back handle. In some ways it helped - I can’t see it unless I look specifically, and I’m not so worried anymore. I did however treat it with Collonil, but I didn’t have the guts to spray it. I put it on a clean white cloth and wiped it on. Now it’s protected and I treat it as any other bag. HTH - it isn’t simple (at least for us obsessers here on tpf   )


Oh no,…. Your speedy! But so glad it’s ok and worked out in the end. Thanks for sharing that. It’s always so stressful and nervous racking with this vachetta, but wants it starts getting patina it’s gorgeous.   At the moment I’m just admiring it’s cuteness and putting near the window for it to tab slightly by itself. Super slow process though


----------



## Bumbles

i_heart_fashion said:


> Just got my speedy 20 and I love it so much!! It's pretty much perfect except that the zipper looks a little wonky. Upon closer inspection I think it's not sewn straight. Would you return/exchange? Or am I just being too picky? The only reason I noticed it is because it's right in the middle of the bag. It looks fine when it's zipped though.
> 
> View attachment 5317303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317304


It’s looks fine to me, and you said when you zip it up it’s not noticeable so I wouldn’t worry. I have another bag where the zip is like that unzipped, but once zipped up it’s fine. Enjoy your gorgeous bag!  And you said apart from this it’s perfect, so that’s great. You may of read a few posts back, my brand new speedy 20 has wonky handle, cotton thread on strap loose and handles wrinkled  but I’m ok and accepting it (thanks to all the lovely support here, seems like it’s liveable with), so your zip is fine! I honestly can’t tell! Congrats on your little cutie!


----------



## i_heart_fashion

Bumbles said:


> It’s looks fine to me, and you said when you zip it up it’s not noticeable so I wouldn’t worry. I have another bag where the zip is like that unzipped, but once zipped up it’s fine. Enjoy your gorgeous bag!  And you said apart from this it’s perfect, so that’s great. You may of read a few posts back, my brand new speedy 20 has wonky handle, cotton thread on strap loose and handles wrinkled but I’m ok and accepting it (thanks to all the lovely support here, seems like it’s liveable with), so your zip is fine! I honestly can’t tell! Congrats on your little cutie!



Thank you so much for the reassurance!!! I will definitely enjoy this bag!!


----------



## DrTr

i_heart_fashion said:


> Just got my speedy 20 and I love it so much!! It's pretty much perfect except that the zipper looks a little wonky. Upon closer inspection I think it's not sewn straight. Would you return/exchange? Or am I just being too picky? The only reason I noticed it is because it's right in the middle of the bag. It looks fine when it's zipped though.
> 
> View attachment 5317303
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317304


I think it looks fine - as I‘ve used mine the zipper is a little more open when unzipped so I be you won’t be able to see that at all. It’s such a great bag. Enjoy!!


----------



## i_heart_fashion

DrTr said:


> I think it looks fine - as I‘ve used mine the zipper is a little more open when unzipped so I be you won’t be able to see that at all. It’s such a great bag. Enjoy!!



Thank you so much for your response! Really appreciate the reassurance! So happy that I got my hands on one of these bags!!


----------



## DrTr

i_heart_fashion said:


> Thank you so much for your response! Really appreciate the reassurance! So happy that I got my hands on one of these bags!!


I’m glad you did too!  I just love this little speedy - and I never thought I would want one. This beauty checks all the boxes for me. Hope you enjoy it, congrats!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> No not yet. I don’t know what to do with the vachetta handles. My first bag with so much vanchetta. Don’t know if I should spray it, treat it or patina champ. So confused and worried it will get stained. Any words of advise? And I still have to get some extenders too


Im with you. I didnt have much vachetta, but the past year ended up with several pieces.  When I got the Speedy 20 I purchased the Apple Guard, but chickened out! I havent treated any of my bags, but im super careful when I use them(but I hate worrying)  Setting some near the window. 


snibor said:


> You may not like my advice but that’s ok.  Lol.  In all my years of buying lv I do nothing to vachetta.  I do not treat.


  Ive been listening


DrTr said:


> hi MeepMeep - so glad you love your 20! It’s a fabulous little bag that holds so much. I also just wanted to express support and hope that things are getting better for you and your family, you’ve had a rough go!


Thank you my dear DrTr,  I appreciate your support (Why does everything happen at the same time! But time has begun the healing)


----------



## DrTr

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im with you. I didnt have much vachetta, but the past year ended up with several pieces.  When I got the Speedy 20 I purchased the Apple Guard, but chickened out! I havent treated any of my bags, but im super careful when I use them(but I hate worrying)  Setting some near the window.
> Ive been listening
> Thank you my dear DrTr,  I appreciate your support (Why does everything happen at the same time! But time has begun the healing)


I’m glad time is helping, but you’re right, it truly seems many difficult things come at once, or at least it feels that way because often when our resources are at their lowest, we get knocked down again. Here’s to continued healing, and to carrying your 20 beauty to help!


----------



## mrslkc23

I did it!! Little miss speedy 20 went out for the first time today ever since I got her early Nov! I was scared of ruining the vachetta so I've been putting off using her. Well, thanks to hubby who marked the first blemish on the bag!! The other day while the bag was on a table sunning near the window, hubby picked it up by the handles with his newly washed and still wet hands, thinking it was the bag I used that day  I freaked out naturally, but it gave me the push to finally use her. 

Here she is, getting ready to go out



On the last minute, I decided to dress up the handles with twilly as I was still feeling a bit paranoid of the vachetta getting more stains  one step at a time!


----------



## scarlet555

Vachette is so delicate… I only have the A couple of bags with it, love the casual appeal of LV but I really must focus on furniture for now.  Trying to finalize my formal dining room!  Dining Chairs are so expensive !!!


----------



## scarlet555

mrslkc23 said:


> I did it!! Little miss speedy 20 went out for the first time today ever since I got her early Nov! I was scared of ruining the vachetta so I've been putting off using her. Well, thanks to hubby who marked the first blemish on the bag!! The other day while the bag was on a table sunning near the window, hubby picked it up by the handles with his newly washed and still wet hands, thinking it was the bag I used that day  I freaked out naturally, but it gave me the push to finally use her.
> 
> Here she is, getting ready to go out
> View attachment 5317985
> 
> 
> On the last minute, I decided to dress up the handles with twilly as I was still feeling a bit paranoid of the vachetta getting more stains  one step at a time!
> View attachment 5317990


 I love your twilly!  When my sister spilled coffee onto one of my vachette handles I nearly fainted. It’s just a bag, was her reply.


----------



## mrslkc23

scarlet555 said:


> I love your twilly!  When my sister spilled coffee onto one of my vachette handles I nearly fainted. It’s just a bag, was her reply.


Thanks! Omg, did the coffee stain the handles permanently? 
After I screamed please put the bag down, my hubby's reply was yikes, how much would it cost me to fix what I just did? Haha!


----------



## azukitea

MeepMeep67 said:


> Im with you. I didnt have much vachetta, but the past year ended up with several pieces.  When I got the Speedy 20 I purchased the Apple Guard, but chickened out! I havent treated any of my bags, but im super careful when I use them(but I hate worrying)  Setting some near the window.
> Ive been listening
> Thank you my dear DrTr,  I appreciate your support (Why does everything happen at the same time! But time has begun the healing)




no need to be scared
I sprayed my new speedy with Apple garde  yesterday... I oversaturated with one handle and I didnt freak out and in a couple of hours it returned to normal

just after sprayed  (oversaturated and it showed an uneven @wet@ line)



24 hours later


----------



## scarlet555

mrslkc23 said:


> Thanks! Omg, did the coffee stain the handles permanently?
> After I screamed please put the bag down, my hubby's reply was yikes, how much would it cost me to fix what I just did? Haha!


 The stains were quickly wiped, and wiped and wiped and I googled a million ways to assist your vachette, andgot most of it out, but my purse’s handles were already aged so the stains were not horrible but I went to so many websites and visited the grocery store for magic eraser and regular erasers and on and on.  I think it looked ok but I also trained my eyes to get desensitized to the stain site, lol and of course had to be hypnotized by a purse therapist.  I’m fine with it now… 

FYI for your hubby, my sister had her speedy 30 handles and all the trim vachette repiped and it cost at the time 500$, bout half if not more than her original cost of the speedy. It was a while ago.


----------



## MainlyBailey

I haven’t bought anything in monogram for so long but fell in love while browsing this thread. I reached out to an SA and she found one for me in a day! I was so surprised and happy, I didn’t even take my shoes off before unboxing and taking a quick photo. Thanks for everyone posting gorgeous photos of this one! Here’s mine:


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> I did it!! Little miss speedy 20 went out for the first time today ever since I got her early Nov! I was scared of ruining the vachetta so I've been putting off using her. Well, thanks to hubby who marked the first blemish on the bag!! The other day while the bag was on a table sunning near the window, hubby picked it up by the handles with his newly washed and still wet hands, thinking it was the bag I used that day  I freaked out naturally, but it gave me the push to finally use her.
> 
> Here she is, getting ready to go out
> View attachment 5317985
> 
> 
> On the last minute, I decided to dress up the handles with twilly as I was still feeling a bit paranoid of the vachetta getting more stains  one step at a time!
> View attachment 5317990


I'm glad you were able to use this cutie!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My cutie today with a non LV vachetta strap. The color is a little darker than my lighter vachetta,  but I think it's ok.


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> My cutie today with a non LV vachetta strap. The color is a little darker than my lighter vachetta,  but I think it's ok.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320419


What a little cutie and what a gorgeous shot as well!    The non LV satrap looks beautiful and matches fine. If you didn’t mention it I wouldn’t have known. Where did you get the strap from? I’m probably have to get one as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> What a little cutie and what a gorgeous shot as well!    The non LV satrap looks beautiful and matches fine. If you didn’t mention it I wouldn’t have known. Where did you get the strap from? I’m probably have to get one as well.


Thank you!


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I don’t think black MPA strap looks like seatbelt. It goes well on mono and DE. I use my speedy 20 couple of times with black MPA strap. I super love this strap. Super comfortable for all my LV bag. I also have pink MPA strap. One time I use mine with Metis strap, which I think too stiff on my shoulder, well I never really like this strap. I also have vachetta strap and it’s good to use with speedy 20.
> Recently I put chain extender to original speedy 20 strap and it’s good for crossbody. I thought I will never use this original strap but never say never right ?
> So now, I just play with my speedy 20 depending on my mood that day. It’s so much fun.


Hi @balen.girl hows your speedy 20 going? Congrats on your new nano speedy!   Just wanted to ask you what chain extender did you get for speedy and where you got it from. I’m in the search for an extender and remembered you said you got one so wanted to check with you. Any suggestions or pics of what you got? Thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

DrTr said:


> I’m glad time is helping, but you’re right, it truly seems many difficult things come at once, or at least it feels that way because often when our resources are at their lowest, we get knocked down again. Here’s to continued healing, and to carrying your 20 beauty to help!


 YES! Well saidand Thank you for being here for me


----------



## DrTr

MeepMeep67 said:


> YES! Well saidand Thank you for being here for me


Of coursewe may all have come for the bags, but we stay for the company.


----------



## MeepMeep67

DrTr said:


> Of coursewe may all have come for the bags, but we stay for the company.


So true!


----------



## lemondln

Need help! I was able to order and pay, and able to see the order in "Overview" tab, when click on "My Order" tab, the order is not there. does this mean the order did not go through?

Also, there is no status under the "Spedy B 2" label.


----------



## MCBadian07

lemondln said:


> Need help! I was able to order and pay, and able to see the order in "Overview" tab, when click on "My Order" tab, the order is not there. does this mean the order did not go through?
> 
> Also, there is no status under the "Spedy B 2" label.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322565


Give it 24 hours. This happened to me for Christmas animation there was no status but I received the confirmation email


----------



## luvspurses

newaroundhere said:


> Alright TPFers I need strap help!! I got the fuchsia bag, and was certain that I wouldn't like the fuchsia strap so I also ordered the MPA black strap, with the intention to sell the fuchsia strap to FP. I'm 5'9" busty and full figured, so the fuchsia strap is much too short. I ordered two inexpensive strap extenders from Etsy for now... but now I'm not sure whether I like the pink or black MPA strap better. What do you think?? My first impression of the black strap was that it looks like a seatbelt and doesn't go with this bag, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. I could also exchange the black strap for the khaki/olive colored one. I do enjoy the look of the round coin purse attached as a bag charm...
> 
> What does everyone think? My personal style is more casual/edgy than girly.
> 
> View attachment 5253856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253857


i think it looks fabulous with the mpa strap. i actually plan to use my speedy 20 with my mpa rose claire strap : )


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Need help! I was able to order and pay, and able to see the order in "Overview" tab, when click on "My Order" tab, the order is not there. does this mean the order did not go through?
> 
> Also, there is no status under the "Spedy B 2" label.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322565


Hope you get it.
I can't even believe it was available online!


----------



## Sunshine mama

newaroundhere said:


> Alright TPFers I need strap help!! I got the fuchsia bag, and was certain that I wouldn't like the fuchsia strap so I also ordered the MPA black strap, with the intention to sell the fuchsia strap to FP. I'm 5'9" busty and full figured, so the fuchsia strap is much too short. I ordered two inexpensive strap extenders from Etsy for now... but now I'm not sure whether I like the pink or black MPA strap better. What do you think?? My first impression of the black strap was that it looks like a seatbelt and doesn't go with this bag, but the more I look at it, the more I like it. I could also exchange the black strap for the khaki/olive colored one. I do enjoy the look of the round coin purse attached as a bag charm...
> 
> What does everyone think? My personal style is more casual/edgy than girly.
> 
> View attachment 5253856
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253857


Both straps look really good on you!
I think the vachetta on the MPA strap and the vachetta on the bag look good and tie the look together well.
It looks really good with that outfit!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvspurses said:


> i think it looks fabulous with the mpa strap. i actually plan to use my speedy 20 with my mpa rose claire strap : )


Please share pics!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Hope you get it.
> I can't even believe it was available online!




haha, yesterday I was doing online course, meanwhile refreshing my wishlist, then it happened ATB 

Speedy B20 is my holy grail bag, or purse peace bag, hope the order went through


----------



## lemondln

MCBadian07 said:


> Give it 24 hours. This happened to me for Christmas animation there was no status but I received the confirmation email



Thanks


----------



## EveyB

mrslkc23 said:


> I did it!! Little miss speedy 20 went out for the first time today ever since I got her early Nov! I was scared of ruining the vachetta so I've been putting off using her. Well, thanks to hubby who marked the first blemish on the bag!! The other day while the bag was on a table sunning near the window, hubby picked it up by the handles with his newly washed and still wet hands, thinking it was the bag I used that day  I freaked out naturally, but it gave me the push to finally use her.
> 
> Here she is, getting ready to go out
> View attachment 5317985
> 
> 
> On the last minute, I decided to dress up the handles with twilly as I was still feeling a bit paranoid of the vachetta getting more stains  one step at a time!
> View attachment 5317990


Good to see you could take your Speedy out. Looks so gorgeous, the strap is the perfect length too


----------



## Noi_82

Jaekayelle said:


> Mine had the exact same stitching issue, also MIU. However, I sent mine to LV and they are going to access and repair it for free because they deemed it a defect. I did love everything else about the bag, which is why I chose to repair versus return. I'm wondering if the MIF ones have similar issues.



Hi!! The stitching on my bag is the same and now I’m debating if I should ask for a repair or try to get a replacement bag. Did LV say how long it will take for the repair?


----------



## Penelopepursula

Has anyone bought a purse organizer/insert for the Speedy 20? I'm looking for something that has structure but is lightweight.


----------



## lemondln

MCBadian07 said:


> Give it 24 hours. This happened to me for Christmas animation there was no status but I received the confirmation email




They canceled my order, most likely I won't be able to get the speedy 20 anymore.


----------



## MeepMeep67

lemondln said:


> They canceled my order, most likely I won't be able to get the speedy 20 anymore.


where you able to get that one on line???


----------



## lemondln

MeepMeep67 said:


> where you able to get that one on line???



I followed the stalking thread, and refresh my wishlist


----------



## JazziMe

I have given up with the speedy 20! I have received 3 and returned all due to faults. 1st - stitching 2nd - glazing 3rd zipped sewn in incorrect and leather protruding was tacky. All the bags were made in Spain and have lost the buzz of owning one!


----------



## DrTr

JazziMe said:


> I have given up with the speedy 20! I have received 3 and returned all due to faults. 1st - stitching 2nd - glazing 3rd zipped sewn in incorrect and leather protruding was tacky. All the bags were made in Spain and have lost the buzz of owning one!


Yikes. Sorry you didnt get a decent one. It seems the quality has been hit or miss.


----------



## MeepMeep67

lemondln said:


> I followed the stalking thread, and refresh my wishlist


Sorry I had a typo!  meant were (not where)

so you have it coming! good news, keep us posted


----------



## MeepMeep67

JazziMe said:


> I have given up with the speedy 20! I have received 3 and returned all due to faults. 1st - stitching 2nd - glazing 3rd zipped sewn in incorrect and leather protruding was tacky. All the bags were made in Spain and have lost the buzz of owning one!


Interesting. We have not heard much on bags made in Spain


----------



## lemondln

JazziMe said:


> I have given up with the speedy 20! I have received 3 and returned all due to faults. 1st - stitching 2nd - glazing 3rd zipped sewn in incorrect and leather protruding was tacky. All the bags were made in Spain and have lost the buzz of owning one!




You are so lucky! I could not even get one


----------



## lemondln

MeepMeep67 said:


> Sorry I had a typo!  meant were (not where)
> 
> so you have it coming! good news, keep us posted



Not really, they cancelled my order after like 3 days  

I gave up already, dont think I will ever get one. Maybe not meant for me


----------



## MeepMeep67

lemondln said:


> Not really, they cancelled my order after like 3 days
> 
> I gave up already, dont think I will ever get one. Maybe not meant for me


ok. thats a bummer
and the new price is $2,030.


----------



## fyn72

lemondln said:


> They canceled my order, most likely I won't be able to get the speedy 20 anymore.


I was able to order online and it automatically canceled after 20 days. Then a couple of days later it was available online again so now it's been 5 days and still says pending for availability. The waiting again.. I wish they would only let it add to cart if they actually have it available in the warehouse! I got excited for nothing since I asked about it in early October last year and haven't heard a thing.


----------



## lemondln

fyn72 said:


> I was able to order online and it automatically canceled after 20 days. Then a couple of days later it was available online again so now it's been 5 days and still says pending for availability. The waiting again.. I wish they would only let it add to cart if they actually have it available in the warehouse! I got excited for nothing since I asked about it in early October last year and haven't heard a thing.




I was confused as well, why "At to cart" is not really "Available", "At to cart" is not pre-order IMO.  
However, the speedy B 20 mono is highly coveted, the same level as mini pochette, so it is still understandable.
P.s. they canceled my mini pochette mono order last year, so I gave up


"I got excited for nothing" --- same here, I was so happy that I was able to pay, then anxiously waited for shipping, but ended for nothing but dissappointment.


----------



## bwcc

I was able to order a fuchsia one from the Canadian website on Tuesday and it’s arriving today! Was worried the order was going to be cancelled. So excited!


----------



## tinytechie

ccbaggirl89 said:


> I was able to get the 20 in leather and pre-order the canvas. I'm not liking the size, it's too small for me, it looks like a toy . I'm returning the leather one for sure but might keep the canvas since I have nothing else in monogram. The canvas for me says "Pending product availability."


 I agree that the 20 is way too small. I really would love if LV would release this in the 25.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

tinytechie said:


> I agree that the 20 is way too small. I really would love if LV would release this in the 25.


Yes, I'm finding that I don't really like the size. I think for a mini bag I don't like zippers and prefer to open a mini bag faster? It's not my favorite bag. I tried to get an online quote to sell it  and no one is even buying it out anymore, they have too many. Fashionphile has like 75+ in stock right now, all new or like new so they said they aren't buying them. Seems like many people offloaded it much faster. I have tried to like it but don't really.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ccbaggirl89 said:


> Yes, I'm finding that I don't really like the size. I think for a mini bag I don't like zippers and prefer to open a mini bag faster? It's not my favorite bag. I tried to get an online quote to sell it  and no one is even buying it out anymore, they have too many. Fashionphile has like 75+ in stock right now, all new or like new so they said they aren't buying them. Seems like many people offloaded it much faster. I have tried to like it but don't really.


Maybe people bought them just so they could turn around and sell them?
Re the opening,  I do find it cumbersome, so I just leave it open most of the time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

tinytechie said:


> I agree that the 20 is way too small. I really would love if LV would release this in the 25.


I find it that the 20 is still too big for me. I wish LV made a Speedy 18, and in a beautuful hot pink color in soft leather,  with one small LV on the bottom corner.

Are you listening LV?


----------



## leechiyong

Sunshine mama said:


> I find it that the 20 is still too big for me. I wish LV made a Speedy 18, and in a beautuful hot pink color in soft leather,  with one small LV on the bottom corner.
> 
> Are you listening LV?


With the way price increases are going, I feel like this ought to be a request to Peter Nitz for his Newey Duffle.


----------



## kidrobot1

Thank you all for sharing your speedy 20 pics and tips for how to get a hold of one! I tried to use the locator for an available speedy 20 and went to the boutique a few times without any luck. Even though it showed it was available, the SA could not find it and said it could be possible someone is looking at it or it’s been sold. The SA took my number and said he would contact me when he sees one. This was about a month ago. When he finally contacted me, I was super excited and had him ship the bag to me since I wasn’t sure if I would make it to the store in time. I just received it yesterday and I love it. I always loved my speedy 25, but felt it was a bit too big for everyday. This speedy 20 felt like the perfect size! I noticed a few imperfections and I wanted to get your opinions on whether it’s acceptable. I know everyone is different, but I would love to know what all of your think. There’s some misalignment of the monogram pattern. It’s not centered and you could tell by looking at the patterns that end on the side of the bag is different on the right and left. One of the cachet’s tabs that links to the handle has some swirl marks and is slightly darker than the other three tabs. It might be hard to see in the photo. Then I’m unsure if the zipper parts are normal since they are not very aligned. I would really appreciate your thoughts. Thank you!


----------



## Sassy

kidrobot1 said:


> Thank you all for sharing your speedy 20 pics and tips for how to get a hold of one! I tried to use the locator for an available speedy 20 and went to the boutique a few times without any luck. Even though it showed it was available, the SA could not find it and said it could be possible someone is looking at it or it’s been sold. The SA took my number and said he would contact me when he sees one. This was about a month ago. When he finally contacted me, I was super excited and had him ship the bag to me since I wasn’t sure if I would make it to the store in time. I just received it yesterday and I love it. I always loved my speedy 25, but felt it was a bit too big for everyday. This speedy 20 felt like the perfect size! I noticed a few imperfections and I wanted to get your opinions on whether it’s acceptable. I know everyone is different, but I would love to know what all of your think. There’s some misalignment of the monogram pattern. It’s not centered and you could tell by looking at the patterns that end on the side of the bag is different on the right and left. One of the cachet’s tabs that links to the handle has some swirl marks and is slightly darker than the other three tabs. It might be hard to see in the photo. Then I’m unsure if the zipper parts are normal since they are not very aligned. I would really appreciate your thoughts. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5340489
> View attachment 5340490
> View attachment 5340491
> View attachment 5340492
> View attachment 5340493


I am not sure if it's "normal" but mine are like yours-- slight misalignment and one set of seemingly shorter handles (due to misalignment). I also thought about whether to keep mine but I ended up keeping it bc I don't think the issues affect the functionality and after using it, it's not as noticeable. Unfortunately, it seems like almost every bag has some sort of "issue", like visible inside stitching, wrinkled handles, misalignment, etc. As you said, it's all about what you can live with and what bothers you. I think it only bothered me when I thought about it, but no one else can really see it. It sucks one of the reasons to keep it is that it is HTF but I think after using it a few times, not as big deal for me.


----------



## kidrobot1

Sassy said:


> I am not sure if it's "normal" but mine are like yours-- slight misalignment and one set of seemingly shorter handles (due to misalignment). I also thought about whether to keep mine but I ended up keeping it bc I don't think the issues affect the functionality and after using it, it's not as noticeable. Unfortunately, it seems like almost every bag has some sort of "issue", like visible inside stitching, wrinkled handles, misalignment, etc. As you said, it's all about what you can live with and what bothers you. I think it only bothered me when I thought about it, but no one else can really see it. It sucks one of the reasons to keep it is that it is HTF but I think after using it a few times, not as big deal for me.


Thank you for sharing your thoughts! I really appreciate it! I just didn’t see anyone with the misaligned canvas like mine when reading through the thread. I also wasn’t sure if the fine discoloration of the one piece of vachetta was from a water stain? I’m not sure whether it will become more apparent with use or less apparent? I love the bag though and was so excited when I received it yesterday!


----------



## LVovely

kidrobot1 said:


> Thank you all for sharing your speedy 20 pics and tips for how to get a hold of one! I tried to use the locator for an available speedy 20 and went to the boutique a few times without any luck. Even though it showed it was available, the SA could not find it and said it could be possible someone is looking at it or it’s been sold. The SA took my number and said he would contact me when he sees one. This was about a month ago. When he finally contacted me, I was super excited and had him ship the bag to me since I wasn’t sure if I would make it to the store in time. I just received it yesterday and I love it. I always loved my speedy 25, but felt it was a bit too big for everyday. This speedy 20 felt like the perfect size! I noticed a few imperfections and I wanted to get your opinions on whether it’s acceptable. I know everyone is different, but I would love to know what all of your think. There’s some misalignment of the monogram pattern. It’s not centered and you could tell by looking at the patterns that end on the side of the bag is different on the right and left. One of the cachet’s tabs that links to the handle has some swirl marks and is slightly darker than the other three tabs. It might be hard to see in the photo. Then I’m unsure if the zipper parts are normal since they are not very aligned. I would really appreciate your thoughts. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5340489
> View attachment 5340490
> View attachment 5340491
> View attachment 5340492
> View attachment 5340493


Congrats on scoring this Speedy 20! Being persistent and chasing pays off in the end and makes it so much more fun than just buying a random bag from the shelf !

All I can see is a beautiful bag! Sorry, I don‘t think there‘s anything wrong with it at all!  Especially the Monogram pattern is super centered in my opinion and I am very OCD 

Regarding the Vachetta - it will darken and stain anyway with time so don‘t worry too much about it!


----------



## snibor

Alignment is not considered a defect and I have never bothered to look at my bags alignment. I’m a long time lv buyer.


----------



## kidrobot1

lovelyrita said:


> Congrats on scoring this Speedy 20! Being persistent and chasing pays off in the end and makes it so much more fun than just buying a random bag from the shelf !
> 
> All I can see is a beautiful bag! Sorry, I don‘t think there‘s anything wrong with it at all!  Especially the Monogram pattern is super centered in my opinion and I am very OCD
> 
> Regarding the Vachetta - it will darken and stain anyway with time so don‘t worry too much about it!



Thank you so much for the reassurance! I was so happy to receive the bag after the search and waiting. I wasn’t sure if I would be lucky enough to find one, since I see many people say it’s limited. I haven’t used many bags with vachetta because I see others posting about how they try to prevent water spots and different protector sprays to use. When I see people take extra care to protect their vachetta pieces, it makes me worried that I’m not doing the same. I often get caught in the rain. I asked the SA about protecting vachetta and they say they don’t recommend spraying it and just using it as is. Is there anything I should do if I get a water stain on it? I hope it will just become a pretty honey color with use.


----------



## Jumper

kidrobot1 said:


> Thank you all for sharing your speedy 20 pics and tips for how to get a hold of one! I tried to use the locator for an available speedy 20 and went to the boutique a few times without any luck. Even though it showed it was available, the SA could not find it and said it could be possible someone is looking at it or it’s been sold. The SA took my number and said he would contact me when he sees one. This was about a month ago. When he finally contacted me, I was super excited and had him ship the bag to me since I wasn’t sure if I would make it to the store in time. I just received it yesterday and I love it. I always loved my speedy 25, but felt it was a bit too big for everyday. This speedy 20 felt like the perfect size! I noticed a few imperfections and I wanted to get your opinions on whether it’s acceptable. I know everyone is different, but I would love to know what all of your think. There’s some misalignment of the monogram pattern. It’s not centered and you could tell by looking at the patterns that end on the side of the bag is different on the right and left. One of the cachet’s tabs that links to the handle has some swirl marks and is slightly darker than the other three tabs. It might be hard to see in the photo. Then I’m unsure if the zipper parts are normal since they are not very aligned. I would really appreciate your thoughts. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5340489
> View attachment 5340490
> View attachment 5340491
> View attachment 5340492
> View attachment 5340493


Are you referring to the zipper at the edges looking a bit wonky (twisted)? The zipper textile seems lesser at the sides compared to the top handles area.
I can spot that and I agree that waiting for htf items are a chore! Wait and wait for a new piece but the second piece may just be as bad or worse. In your case it doesn’t affect functionality and down the road you are not likely to require repairs due to slightly wonky zippers. Does it open smoothly at the sides? If it does then generally is acceptable? But when it’s an eyesore for ourselves personally, it would always sticks out.


----------



## LVovely

kidrobot1 said:


> Is there anything I should do if I get a water stain on it? I hope it will just become a pretty honey color with use.



In my experience the bigger „problem” is sweat and dirt from the hands than water stains. You could tie some twillys around the handles if you are very worried, I also saw some vachetta coloured handle protectors made from cloth here in the forum.

My personal view is, just go with the flow and accept that your bag will have signs of use after some time…this is not a very popular opinion in the forum here and I know people are guarding their vachetta like  their eyeballs, always keeping resale value in mind, but this would take away the fun and joy that these bag are giving me.

After all, Louis Vuitton has been using the vachetta parts for a long time and they are meant to get some patina - it’s the unique charm of LV in my opinion. At the end of the day, it’s a personal preference. In my experience if you wipe the vachetta straight away if you get caught in the rain, there should be no water stains.

I attached a picture thay shows a comparison between my new NF and my 15+ year old speedy (no bandouliere back then) and you can see that there are no water stains at all, just darkening of the vachetta from my hands. I might be able to clean that, but to be honest I like it the way it is . Just my two cents! Hope you will enjoy using your bag!


----------



## kidrobot1

snibor said:


> Alignment is not considered a defect and I have never bothered to look at my bags alignment. I’m a long time lv buyer.





snibor said:


> Alignment is not considered a defect and I have never bothered to look at my bags alignment. I’m a long time lv buyer.


Thank you for sharing! I didn’t used to look at alignment either until I was trying to get a psm. When I was reading the thread here, many people showed how each one they received were misaligned and some people returned multiple bags to get one with good alignment. It made me more aware of whether the monogram looks even on both sides of the bag, so I think that’s why I spotted it when I received this one. If I just got the bag without reading anything on this forum, I probably wouldn’t have noticed. Thank you for sharing your thoughts on alignment issues not being of concern to you. I really appreciate it!


----------



## snibor

kidrobot1 said:


> Thank you for sharing! I didn’t used to look at alignment either until I was trying to get a psm. When I was reading the thread here, many people showed how each one they received were misaligned and some people returned multiple bags to get one with good alignment. It made me more aware of whether the monogram looks even on both sides of the bag, so I think that’s why I spotted it when I received this one. If I just got the bag without reading anything on this forum, I probably wouldn’t have noticed. Thank you for sharing your thoughts on alignment issues not being of concern to you. I really appreciate it!


This seems to be a relatively recent thing with talk about alignment (I’ve been a member here for almost 16 years). I don’t recall alignment discussion years ago.  Bottom line we all should be satisfied with our purchases and have to decide what’s acceptable to us individually. For me, I have never considered alignment.  Best of luck.


----------



## Sassy

kidrobot1 said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts! I really appreciate it! I just didn’t see anyone with the misaligned canvas like mine when reading through the thread. I also wasn’t sure if the fine discoloration of the one piece of vachetta was from a water stain? I’m not sure whether it will become more apparent with use or less apparent? I love the bag though and was so excited when I received it yesterday!


The discoloration looks like natural variations in the leather, I think it will become less noticeable as it patinas. It is really a cute bag!


----------



## bluebird03

kidrobot1 said:


> Thank you all for sharing your speedy 20 pics and tips for how to get a hold of one! I tried to use the locator for an available speedy 20 and went to the boutique a few times without any luck. Even though it showed it was available, the SA could not find it and said it could be possible someone is looking at it or it’s been sold. The SA took my number and said he would contact me when he sees one. This was about a month ago. When he finally contacted me, I was super excited and had him ship the bag to me since I wasn’t sure if I would make it to the store in time. I just received it yesterday and I love it. I always loved my speedy 25, but felt it was a bit too big for everyday. This speedy 20 felt like the perfect size! I noticed a few imperfections and I wanted to get your opinions on whether it’s acceptable. I know everyone is different, but I would love to know what all of your think. There’s some misalignment of the monogram pattern. It’s not centered and you could tell by looking at the patterns that end on the side of the bag is different on the right and left. One of the cachet’s tabs that links to the handle has some swirl marks and is slightly darker than the other three tabs. It might be hard to see in the photo. Then I’m unsure if the zipper parts are normal since they are not very aligned. I would really appreciate your thoughts. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5340489
> View attachment 5340490
> View attachment 5340491
> View attachment 5340492
> View attachment 5340493


I dont see any imperfections...she is a beauty. I have both the 25 and 20 and love the 20 for everyday use...


----------



## LVovely

My Speedy 20 says „hi” with her new necklace


----------



## Bumbles

lovelyrita said:


> My Speedy 20 says „hi” with her new necklace
> View attachment 5341009


This is gorgeous!     The more I look at it, the more I want one as well! Ahh,….. these bag charms are a slippery slope but so addictive and stunning and takes our bags to a whole new level. At least the colours are gold and neutral so you’ll be able to use them on other bags as well. So cost per wear and bag will be reduced!


----------



## LVovely

Bumbles said:


> This is gorgeous!     The more I look at it, the more I want one as well! Ahh,….. these bag charms are a slippery slope but so addictive and stunning and takes our bags to a whole new level. At least the colours are gold and neutral so you’ll be able to use them on other bags as well. So cost per wear and bag will be reduced!


Thank you! Yes, it‘s such a versatile piece and works with many LV bags! As to cost per wear: to make that work I‘d have to wear three bags simultaneously every day


----------



## mrslkc23

kidrobot1 said:


> I also wasn’t sure if the fine discoloration of the one piece of vachetta was from a water stain? I’m not sure whether it will become more apparent with use or less apparent? I love the bag though and was so excited when I received it yesterday!



Mine was the other way around! All 4 chaps were even in colour when it I got it new back in Oct. Then one chap darkened faster than the others after using a few times. It was quite noticeable at first but after few more uses, the rest somehow started catching up and it's less noticeable now! 

Here's how it looks like now 



Congrats on your gorgeous new bag and enjoy using it


----------



## kidrobot1

Jumper said:


> Are you referring to the zipper at the edges looking a bit wonky (twisted)? The zipper textile seems lesser at the sides compared to the top handles area.
> I can spot that and I agree that waiting for htf items are a chore! Wait and wait for a new piece but the second piece may just be as bad or worse. In your case it doesn’t affect functionality and down the road you are not likely to require repairs due to slightly wonky zippers. Does it open smoothly at the sides? If it does then generally is acceptable? But when it’s an eyesore for ourselves personally, it would always sticks out.


Yes, thank you for noticing and describing the zipper area that I wasn’t sure was okay. I tried opening and closing the zippers down the sides and it’s smooth, so I think that’s good. Like you mentioned, it’s most likely not going to affect the functionality or cause any need for repairs, so it’s a relief. I really didn’t want to exchange it, not knowing if or when I will be able to get it again. Thanks again for seeing what I was seeing and describing it perfectly!


----------



## kidrobot1

lovelyrita said:


> In my experience the bigger „problem” is sweat and dirt from the hands than water stains. You could tie some twillys around the handles if you are very worried, I also saw some vachetta coloured handle protectors made from cloth here in the forum.
> 
> My personal view is, just go with the flow and accept that your bag will have signs of use after some time…this is not a very popular opinion in the forum here and I know people are guarding their vachetta like  their eyeballs, always keeping resale value in mind, but this would take away the fun and joy that these bag are giving me.
> 
> After all, Louis Vuitton has been using the vachetta parts for a long time and they are meant to get some patina - it’s the unique charm of LV in my opinion. At the end of the day, it’s a personal preference. In my experience if you wipe the vachetta straight away if you get caught in the rain, there should be no water stains.
> 
> I attached a picture thay shows a comparison between my new NF and my 15+ year old speedy (no bandouliere back then) and you can see that there are no water stains at all, just darkening of the vachetta from my hands. I might be able to clean that, but to be honest I like it the way it is . Just my two cents! Hope you will enjoy using your bag!
> 
> View attachment 5340667


Thank you for your suggestions! I love your neverfull and speedy! Both the lighter vachetta on the neverfull and the honey color vachetta on your speedy looks beautiful! I’d like the idea of going with the flow and over time the bag will show signs of wear that gives it character. I understand why we also want to protect our bags too because it looks so pretty when we first get them, but I think as the vachetta becomes more golden honey toned, it’s pretty as well. I’d like to just enjoy them carefree. I’m glad they bring you fun and joy! I’m so excited to use my bag!

If I’m caught in the rain and have some water spots, should I just wipe the spots with a dry tissue or a wet tissue to prevent the water spots?


----------



## kidrobot1

lovelyrita said:


> My Speedy 20 says „hi” with her new necklace
> View attachment 5341009


Hi! I love it! It’s so cute! I actually have the same bag charm on my speedy 25. I haven’t thought about trying it on my speedy 20. I’ll put her necklace on one day too! ❤️


----------



## kidrobot1

mrslkc23 said:


> Mine was the other way around! All 4 chaps were even in colour when it I got it new back in Oct. Then one chap darkened faster than the others after using a few times. It was quite noticeable at first but after few more uses, the rest somehow started catching up and it's less noticeable now!
> 
> Here's how it looks like now
> View attachment 5341061
> 
> 
> Congrats on your gorgeous new bag and enjoy using it



Thank you for sharing your experience! It’s very interesting that happened. I wonder what could’ve caused it? I’m glad you’ve noticed it becoming more even with time though. I hope mine will even over time too. Hope you’re enjoying your bag too!


----------



## mrslkc23

kidrobot1 said:


> If I’m caught in the rain and have some water spots, should I just wipe the spots with a dry tissue or a wet tissue to prevent the water spots?


From experience, water based / non alcohol baby wipes work best! Got caught in light drizzle one time with my pochette metis and the handle had some rain drops. I immediately wiped it with baby wipe, not just the areas with rain drops but the entire handle so it dries even. It dried with no visible spot at all. I'm not sure if it would have been the same if I waited till I got home to wipe it as the rain spots would have also dried and  maybe stained by then.


----------



## LVovely

kidrobot1 said:


> If I’m caught in the rain and have some water spots, should I just wipe the spots with a dry tissue or a wet tissue to prevent the water spots?


This video was shared in one of the other threads recently, it might answer some questions you have 
Ps: He talks about water spots around minute 11!


----------



## fyn72

kidrobot1 said:


> Thank you all for sharing your speedy 20 pics and tips for how to get a hold of one! I tried to use the locator for an available speedy 20 and went to the boutique a few times without any luck. Even though it showed it was available, the SA could not find it and said it could be possible someone is looking at it or it’s been sold. The SA took my number and said he would contact me when he sees one. This was about a month ago. When he finally contacted me, I was super excited and had him ship the bag to me since I wasn’t sure if I would make it to the store in time. I just received it yesterday and I love it. I always loved my speedy 25, but felt it was a bit too big for everyday. This speedy 20 felt like the perfect size! I noticed a few imperfections and I wanted to get your opinions on whether it’s acceptable. I know everyone is different, but I would love to know what all of your think. There’s some misalignment of the monogram pattern. It’s not centered and you could tell by looking at the patterns that end on the side of the bag is different on the right and left. One of the cachet’s tabs that links to the handle has some swirl marks and is slightly darker than the other three tabs. It might be hard to see in the photo. Then I’m unsure if the zipper parts are normal since they are not very aligned. I would really appreciate your thoughts. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5340489
> View attachment 5340490
> View attachment 5340491
> View attachment 5340492
> View attachment 5340493


I think it looks good, I just received mine and found a few minor things but will live with it as it took me 3 orders (2 were canceled after 3 weeks) one of the chaps has a mark looks like a water mark and scratch but have seen it before on brand new vachetta I think it’s natural as it is natural leather. Also the tab on one end is slightly crooked or maybe it’s the zipper on a slight angle so makes it look that way. They are small things and the colour of the canvas is beautiful and over all looks good. Enjoy!


----------



## kidrobot1

Just when I was all ready to use my new bag when another SA contacted me to let me know the bag I was looking for arrived. It was the pink strap one I thought I wanted at first, but I was super happy with the black strap I got already. Out of excitement, I got the pink strap speedy since it was my first choice. I know I don’t need both although I love both straps. My dilemma is there are some small dents on the handle that I haven’t seen before on other vachetta handles and small tiny dents on the loop part that is attached to the handle. There’s also a tiny crack on one loop part that is attached to the handle where the vachetta appeared a little twisted from the front. I’ve tried to straighten it and I think it looks better. My first thought was wondering how the dents got there. There’s also some diagonal dents on the monogram part on one side of the bag near the zipper that might be an issue with the stitching and the lining? I’m not sure. I’ve tried to push it out, but that didn’t help much, so I had to sort of bend it in a perpendicular direction to the dent to make it appear less noticeable. When I touch those areas, it feels like deep dents even though it doesn’t appear too obvious if I wasn’t looking for it. The other side has no issue and feels smooth. I’m so torn about what to do. Not sure if I should return this one and look for a pink strap by itself later on or keep this one. I would love to know if you think these are just minor and acceptable. Thank you for all your help!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kidrobot1 said:


> Thank you all for sharing your speedy 20 pics and tips for how to get a hold of one! I tried to use the locator for an available speedy 20 and went to the boutique a few times without any luck. Even though it showed it was available, the SA could not find it and said it could be possible someone is looking at it or it’s been sold. The SA took my number and said he would contact me when he sees one. This was about a month ago. When he finally contacted me, I was super excited and had him ship the bag to me since I wasn’t sure if I would make it to the store in time. I just received it yesterday and I love it. I always loved my speedy 25, but felt it was a bit too big for everyday. This speedy 20 felt like the perfect size! I noticed a few imperfections and I wanted to get your opinions on whether it’s acceptable. I know everyone is different, but I would love to know what all of your think. There’s some misalignment of the monogram pattern. It’s not centered and you could tell by looking at the patterns that end on the side of the bag is different on the right and left. One of the cachet’s tabs that links to the handle has some swirl marks and is slightly darker than the other three tabs. It might be hard to see in the photo. Then I’m unsure if the zipper parts are normal since they are not very aligned. I would really appreciate your thoughts. Thank you!
> 
> View attachment 5340489
> View attachment 5340490
> View attachment 5340491
> View attachment 5340492
> View attachment 5340493


When I first saw the pictures,  I thought,  wow, you got a perfect bag! Then I read your post,  and I thought,  yeah, I see what you're talking about. 
And then I checked mine,  and mine is similar to yours and I'm perfectly happy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lovelyrita said:


> My Speedy 20 says „hi” with her new necklace
> View attachment 5341009


Well I say hi to your lovely Speedy with the lovely necklace!


----------



## travelbliss

So I shelled out $2K+ USD for this cute Speedy last month only to find a POPPED single Stitch on my bag handle 
Bringing it in for a fix, but _SERIOUSLY_ very disappointed in the latest workmanship. It was absolutely pristine MIF otherwise. Looks can be deceiving !! 

I hate to say it, but with LV lately you DON'T get what you pay for.


----------



## travelbliss

kidrobot1 said:


> Just when I was all ready to use my new bag when another SA contacted me to let me know the bag I was looking for arrived. It was the pink strap one I thought I wanted at first, but I was super happy with the black strap I got already. Out of excitement, I got the pink strap speedy since it was my first choice. I know I don’t need both although I love both straps. My dilemma is there are some small dents on the handle that I haven’t seen before on other vachetta handles and small tiny dents on the loop part that is attached to the handle. There’s also a tiny crack on one loop part that is attached to the handle where the vachetta appeared a little twisted from the front. I’ve tried to straighten it and I think it looks better. My first thought was wondering how the dents got there. There’s also some diagonal dents on the monogram part on one side of the bag near the zipper that might be an issue with the stitching and the lining? I’m not sure. I’ve tried to push it out, but that didn’t help much, so I had to sort of bend it in a perpendicular direction to the dent to make it appear less noticeable. When I touch those areas, it feels like deep dents even though it doesn’t appear too obvious if I wasn’t looking for it. The other side has no issue and feels smooth. I’m so torn about what to do. Not sure if I should return this one and look for a pink strap by itself later on or keep this one. I would love to know if you think these are just minor and acceptable. Thank you for all your help!
> 
> View attachment 5350055
> View attachment 5350056
> View attachment 5350059
> View attachment 5350062
> View attachment 5350063


That stitching wouldn't be acceptable to me.  Mine isn't like that.  Please don't settle for that kind of workmanship,  especially for the prices they are asking nowadays.


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> So I shelled out $2K+ USD for this cute Speedy last month only to find a POPPED single Stitch on my bag handle
> Bringing it in for a fix, but _SERIOUSLY_ very disappointed in the latest workmanship. It was absolutely pristine MIF otherwise. Looks can be deceiving !!
> 
> I hate to say it, but with LV lately you DON'T get what you pay for.


I'm sorry to hear that.  
Years ago,  my Sac Plat PM had a missing stitch on the handle,  and I returned it the next day. 
Then I drove 1.5 hours to get another one that was perfect.  So I guess popped stitches are not new.


----------



## travelbliss

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm sorry to hear that.
> Years ago,  my Sac Plat PM had a missing stitch on the handle,  and I returned it the next day.
> Then I drove 1.5 hours to get another one that was perfect.  So I guess popped stitches are not new.


Thanks sweetie.  I understand that things like this happen.  I'm just lucky it happened soon after I bought it and I can take it in for a (hopefully free) repair.  The strange thing is that it was absolutely flawless.  I thought I lucked out but I am really thinking 5x before spending any more on these HTF items.  It bugs me more so because I have a nice assortment of d/c'd pristine LV bags that have stood the test of time despite regular use,  and as a long-time buyer/collector,  It's sad to know those days of quality have been replaced by fast-fashion with fast-food quality.     I hesitate to get any of the new S/S items for this reason now.     Are you planning on any of those bags ??


----------



## Sunshine mama

travelbliss said:


> Thanks sweetie.  I understand that things like this happen.  I'm just lucky it happened soon after I bought it and I can take it in for a (hopefully free) repair.  The strange thing is that it was absolutely flawless.  I thought I lucked out but I am really thinking 5x before spending any more on these HTF items.  It bugs me more so because I have a nice assortment of d/c'd pristine LV bags that have stood the test of time despite regular use,  and as a long-time buyer/collector,  It's sad to know those days of quality have been replaced by fast-fashion with fast-food quality.     I hesitate to get any of the new S/S items for this reason now.     Are you planning on any of those bags ??


I'm not obsessed with anything right now from the current LV designs.   And even if I did,  I usually end up not being able to get the ones I want anyway.  So with the price increase, the lack of quality, and not being able to get what I want,  I am finding myself obsessing over other fashion houses and unique preloved  bags I missed out on. 
I'd  rather chase after things I can get that have beautiful quality. 
I find myself not loving the bag if it takes too much trouble to get it.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Out of fear of missing out I bought the speedy with the pink strap. I sort of wanted the black strap since I already have the pink strap with the Diane but that’s what became available at the time. I like it a lot better than the nano. I’ve seen it available a lot online lately…


----------



## 444faith

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Out of fear of missing out I bought the speedy with the pink strap. I sort of wanted the black strap since I already have the pink strap with the Diane but that’s what became available at the time. I like it a lot better than the nano. I’ve seen it available a lot online lately…


The black was available an hour ago. I just ordered. If you sign up for the notification you will get an alert when it becomes available. LV notification alerted me and that’s how I was able to check the website and order.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

444faith said:


> The black was available an hour ago. I just ordered. If you sign up for the notification you will get an alert when it becomes available. LV notification alerted me and that’s how I was able to check the website and order.


Thank you!!! I know, the day after I ordered the pink strap, the black strap became available. I already have it in the pink strap so I was hoping to just buy the black strap separately. Maybe a reseller site will have the strap only for sale…


----------



## kidrobot1

travelbliss said:


> That stitching wouldn't be acceptable to me.  Mine isn't like that.  Please don't settle for that kind of workmanship,  especially for the prices they are asking nowadays.


Thank you for sharing your thoughts! I really appreciate it. I should probably return it even though I love the pink strap so much. I wonder how certain pieces go through quality control. I’ve also noticed some handles are made a lot more sturdy and feel full/thicker near the loop, so it doesn’t cause wrinkles there, but others feel like there’s more open space, so there’s more wrinkles there? Sorry if I’m not describing it clearly. I wish the quality was more consistent and like you said more consistent with the prices we are paying.


----------



## kidrobot1

444faith said:


> The black was available an hour ago. I just ordered. If you sign up for the notification you will get an alert when it becomes available. LV notification alerted me and that’s how I was able to check the website and order.


That’s great! I hope you’ll get your bag soon! I signed up for notification when it becomes available, but I’ve never received a notification. I wonder how the system decides who to send notifications to?


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

kidrobot1 said:


> That’s great! I hope you’ll get your bag soon! I signed up for notification when it becomes available, but I’ve never received a notification. I wonder how the system decides who to send notifications to?


It will send a notification to your email if you put it in but I find that if you check the site alot you will find it quicker than waiting for the notification, that there is a little bit of a delay, I think..


----------



## 444faith

kidrobot1 said:


> That’s great! I hope you’ll get your bag soon! I signed up for notification when it becomes available, but I’ve never received a notification. I wonder how the system decides who to send notifications to?


I’m not sure how the system works but I received my item today with missing hardware so back it goes, not sure how this passed quality control. I signed up again for another notification. This time I didn’t receive alert,  I checked the site a few times and 20 mins later,  the item became available. I would say try signing up but also check the site numerous times. I hope the second bag I get is worth this hassle.


----------



## 444faith

LVlvoe_bug said:


> It will send a notification to your email if you put it in but I find that if you check the site alot you will find it quicker than waiting for the notification, that there is a little bit of a delay, I think..


I agree that you can do both


----------



## Jumper

444faith said:


> I’m not sure how the system works but I received my item today with missing hardware so back it goes, not sure how this passed quality control. I signed up again for another notification. This time I didn’t receive alert,  I checked the site a few times and 20 mins later,  the item became available. I would say try signing up but also check the site numerous times. I hope the second bag I get is worth this hassle.


What missing hardware did they miss? Just curious. If you are returning it via UPS, did you have the picture of a video of you unboxing? I’m slightly worried for you now as I read the other forumer did not get her refund as LV claim they did not receive any item in her package. What if they claim you return a package with missing item and decide not to complete your transaction ??


----------



## 444faith

Jumper said:


> What missing hardware did they miss? Just curious. If you are returning it via UPS, did you have the picture of a video of you unboxing? I’m slightly worried for you now as I read the other forumer did not get her refund as LV claim they did not receive any item in her package. What if they claim you return a package with missing item and decide not to complete your transaction ??


Hi sunshine, I took a picture of the defect. No video. I will remain positive. I also called LV to let them know about the defective part. My item is missing the hardware for the strap. I will use their UPS prepaid label, drop it off at a UPS store and get a confirmation receipt. I’m not worried because I will dispute with my credit card company if there are any issues.


----------



## travelbliss

travelbliss said:


> So I shelled out $2K+ USD for this cute Speedy last month only to find a POPPED single Stitch on my bag handle
> Bringing it in for a fix, but _SERIOUSLY_ very disappointed in the latest workmanship. It was absolutely pristine MIF otherwise. Looks can be deceiving !!
> 
> I hate to say it, but with LV lately you DON'T get what you pay for.



Pleasantly surprised.  I got a _*full replacement*_ on my Speedy 20 for a single popped stitch 
It's nice to experience brand loyalty which is probably what keeps me coming back.


----------



## Sina99

Finally able to order online after receiving horrible quality in October initial release and then LV cancelled exchange order. THIS is what LV sends me  NO KEYS. Strap attached and smudged. Can’t exchange in store because not available in any Texas store. CS says “maybe store can help with lock”. My reply—“ LV is supposed to be a luxury brand house why would you even send this to a customer.’ Returned and will stalk website again.


----------



## JoesGirl

Sina99 said:


> Finally able to order online after receiving horrible quality in October initial release and then LV cancelled exchange order. THIS is what LV sends me  NO KEYS. Strap attached and smudged. Can’t exchange in store because not available in any Texas store. CS says “maybe store can help with lock”. My reply—“ LV is supposed to be a luxury brand house why would you even send this to a customer.’ Returned and will stalk website again.


Sorry that happened to you. I have been stalking too And was able to order. It arrives today. If it’s MI USA I’ll be returning.  Just a personal preference.  I’m in Oregon.  It’s been availability regularly on the website.  so you should be able to order again without too much trouble.


----------



## Sina99

JoesGirl said:


> Sorry that happened to you. I have been stalking too And was able to order. It arrives today. If it’s MI USA I’ll be returning.  Just a personal preference.  I’m in Oregon.  It’s been availability regularly on the website.  so you should be able to order again without too much trouble.


Thank you. It was MI USA. I prefer MI France but it was supposed to be my first speedy and I was willing to compromise. Small suggestion, film your unboxing. I did just in case. I will keep stalking the website and my wishlist.


----------



## JoesGirl

Well she arrived no she’s MIF however I’ll be returning it. There are creases in the handle and the back handle on the left doesn’t lay straight. Back she’ll go!


----------



## JoesGirl

Bumbles said:


> Some more pics


Hi there,

Thanks to this forum, specifically this thread I decided I needed this bag!  I was able to order it within the week Idecided I needed it.  However after further inspection I was wondering if you ended up returning yours as I SWEAR I have the same bag As the pictures you posted.  It’s MIF and the back handle lays wonky and has creases.  I didn’t inspect the strap as I‘m not as critic le of those.  Do you mind if I ask if you ended up returning your bag?


----------



## Sina99

JoesGirl said:


> Well she arrived no she’s MIF however I’ll be returning it. There are creases in the handle and the back handle on the left doesn’t lay straight. Back she’ll go!


OH GOSH! Sooo sorry. I was hoping to glom some joy if you were happy with your bag. We must be getting uninspected returned bags


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> And here are my concerns, the handle on the back is wonky and on the strap there are a few cotton threads loose. Not so much obvious in the pic, but irl it is obvious. What is everyone’s thoughts? Will it get worst? Is it liveable? Also the handles are wrinkled but I think most are like that? Thanks for all your comments


Congrats! So excited for you!
I think overall your bag looks great.  The wrinkles on the handle are not bad at all imo. I have wrinkles on my handle and I'm ok with that. 
When I first saw my handle at the store, it was quite crooked. The SA just pushed it to one side to make it look better, and it has stayed straight since then. 
Re the loose thread on the strap,  I think an LV SA can fix that. Can you take it in to see what they can do to the strap?


----------



## JoesGirl

Sina99 said:


> OH GOSH! Sooo sorry. I was hoping to glom some joy if you were happy with your bag. We must be getting uninspected returned bags


 
Now I’m having second thoughts. I REALLY love this bag. And if I wasn’t a member of this forum I’d never have noticed the creases in the handles and after reading back through a few threads it seems as if it’s not uncommon.  And more importantly it really doesn’t bother me. What I REALLY wanted was the black strap and made MIF.  The wonky handle I’ve read can be straightened out after use.  So maybe I will keep her.


----------



## Sina99

JoesGirl said:


> Now I’m having second thoughts. I REALLY love this bag. And if I wasn’t a member of this forum I’d never have noticed the creases in the handles and after reading back through a few threads it seems as if it’s not uncommon.  And more importantly it really doesn’t bother me. What I REALLY wanted was the black strap and made MIF.  The wonky handle I’ve read can be straightened out after use.  So maybe I will keep her.


Trust YOUR instincts. If you love the bag by all means keep it. This forum provides great insight from experienced buyers. if it was just a lock issue i would have kept bag. But smudged strap, popped stitches, and deep indent in vachetta on two of the handle attachments….no LV can have it back.


----------



## JoesGirl

Sina99 said:


> Trust YOUR instincts. If you love the bag by all means keep it. This forum provides great insight from experienced buyers. if it was just a lock issue i would have kept bag. But smudged strap, popped stitches, and deep indent in vachetta on two of the handle attachments….no LV can have it back.



I agree. I love the insight provided by the forums.  Priceless really.  After further examination I’m keeping it. The back handle lays flat now.  I think it just needed to breathe after shipping.

Now I need to sell my Chanel before hubby discovers new handbag. 
Hope you are able to get your hands on one soon!


----------



## soccerzfan

Is there a difference between M in USA vs. MIF with regards to the monogram? I’ve noticed that the monogram on my M in USA is more “golden” than the MIF speedy nano. Is that normal?


----------



## kidrobot1

travelbliss said:


> That stitching wouldn't be acceptable to me.  Mine isn't like that.  Please don't settle for that kind of workmanship,  especially for the prices they are asking nowadays.


Thank you for sharing your thoughts about the bag I received. I took it back yesterday to see if it could be repaired. The service department told me repairs currently take 6-8 months to be returned and the deep dents on the canvas could not be repaired. He offered me an exchange since he had another one in the store. The handles looked okay with no dents and there are no deep dents along the two sides of the zipper on one end, so I thought... that’s great! So I exchanged it. Not sure why I didn’t notice this at the store, maybe I was just fixated on the previous areas of concern, but this one has little round dents along the stitching on the vachetta. It appears like maybe whatever was holding the vachetta in place while stitching it was too tight and left these imprints? Is this a common occurrence on the speedy vachetta? Is this acceptable?


----------



## kidrobot1

Sina99 said:


> Thank you. It was MI USA. I prefer MI France but it was supposed to be my first speedy and I was willing to compromise. Small suggestion, film your unboxing. I did just in case. I will keep stalking the website and my wishlist.


I’m sorry to hear your first speedy arrived in such unacceptable condition. I can imagine being so excited to finally get the bag you’ve been waiting for, only be disappointed and have to wait to find another. I hope you’ll be able to get one in great condition without issues soon! Maybe it will be MIF too! Could you explain your suggestion to film the unboxing? I’ve never thought to do that and didn’t know I needed to. When do you think it would be necessary? Thank you!


----------



## Sina99

kidrobot1 said:


> I’m sorry to hear your first speedy arrived in such unacceptable condition. I can imagine being so excited to finally get the bag you’ve been waiting for, only be disappointed and have to wait to find another. I hope you’ll be able to get one in great condition without issues soon! Maybe it will be MIF too! Could you explain your suggestion to film the unboxing? I’ve never thought to do that and didn’t know I needed to. When do you think it would be necessary? Thank you!


Thank you so much for your kind words. I‘m really disappointed but I’m rather stubborn so I am NOT giving up on getting this bag. The ordeal is now in its 7th month   I preordered for initial launch, received damaged bag, sent back for exchange, exchange cancelled after 3 months, refund took two months, got “lucky” stalking website which led us to today. WHEW! Moral of the story is it is best to have an SA. But I’m not a big purchaser of LV. I prefer YSL.

i video the unboxing because the shipping box was damaged. I have received an LV box that had been opened then retaped. I guess a bag charm was not worth stealing


----------



## Bumbles

JoesGirl said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Thanks to this forum, specifically this thread I decided I needed this bag!  I was able to order it within the week Idecided I needed it.  However after further inspection I was wondering if you ended up returning yours as I SWEAR I have the same bag As the pictures you posted.  It’s MIF and the back handle lays wonky and has creases.  I didn’t inspect the strap as I‘m not as critic le of those.  Do you mind if I ask if you ended up returning your bag?


I ended up keeping mind as it would be too hard to get another one and I read a lot of others had wonky handle too and slightly wrinkled so kept it. Sorry to hear abt the one you got. Hopefully you can get another?


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! So excited for you!
> I think overall your bag looks great.  The wrinkles on the handle are not bad at all imo. I have wrinkles on my handle and I'm ok with that.
> When I first saw my handle at the store, it was quite crooked. The SA just pushed it to one side to make it look better, and it has stayed straight since then.
> Re the loose thread on the strap,  I think an LV SA can fix that. Can you take it in to see what they can do to the strap?


Thank you SM! It’s such a cute gorgeous bag and the strap is special too. I just wish it was longer or adjustable. I have to get extenders to wear with it and also checking out generic vachetta straps too. I didn’t take it into LV for the stitch as I thought in the place that’s it’s positioned it would be low risk or getting worst. Fingers crossed! That’s for sharing abt your bag. I also read a lot of members have slightly wonky handle too and wrinkles so I guess it’s common. And also due to the small size bag it can be hard to make. Larger bags are easier I think.


----------



## bluebird03

THe speedy 20 in fuschia is now ATB US website


----------



## travelbliss

kidrobot1 said:


> Thank you for sharing your thoughts about the bag I received. I took it back yesterday to see if it could be repaired. The service department told me repairs currently take 6-8 months to be returned and the deep dents on the canvas could not be repaired. He offered me an exchange since he had another one in the store. The handles looked okay with no dents and there are no deep dents along the two sides of the zipper on one end, so I thought... that’s great! So I exchanged it. Not sure why I didn’t notice this at the store, maybe I was just fixated on the previous areas of concern, but this one has little round dents along the stitching on the vachetta. It appears like maybe whatever was holding the vachetta in place while stitching it was too tight and left these imprints? Is this a common occurrence on the speedy vachetta? Is this acceptable?
> View attachment 5359627
> View attachment 5359628
> View attachment 5359629



Honestly,  I'd rather have slight stitch indentations than crooked stitching.  The leather does soften with use,  plus it darkens so it won't be as noticeable.  In Jan of 2021   I received my Mon Mono SpeedyB 25.  It had what some described as "puffy chaps",  that is,  the triangular part of the leather that attaches to the canvas were very puffy, almost like there was a little padding in it.  But I just looked at it,  over a year later,  and the puffs have flattened out.  So if you use the handles regularly the dents should fade with time if they really annoy you.


----------



## Mandamanda

Bought this for myself as an early bday present - I went into the Miami Design District store just to look. I actually asked to see cosmetics cases but when the SA went into the cabinet to get something out, I spotted it and went I NEED TO SEE THAT! I totally didn’t intend to buy a bag but I couldn’t pass it up!


----------



## jcmama

Mandamanda said:


> View attachment 5360524
> 
> Bought this for myself as an early bday present - I went into the Miami Design District store just to look. I actually asked to see cosmetics cases but when the SA went into the cabinet to get something out, I spotted it and went I NEED TO SEE THAT! I totally didn’t intend to buy a bag but I couldn’t pass it up!


what a cute!  I just purchased exact same bag 2 weeks ago from Atlanta store.  So happy!


----------



## Sina99

Update!* my stalky skills have paid off  re-ordered Speedy 20 540AM Tuesday and received it TODAY  She is PERFECT including brand new lock and key still in box  Made in USA and canvas is soft and squishy


----------



## Maddie4

I received my speedy 20 in the mail today and I'm kind of disappointed. Not sure if I'm just being super picky but the bag seemed like it was used and returned. There are small areas of dirt on the vachetta leather and there is a small dent. Also theres scratches on a part of the hardware. From far away it isn't noticeable but it is definitely there. Would love to hear any opinions on this and whether I should return!


----------



## JoesGirl

The dent wouldn’t bother me personally but I think the scratches on the hardware would.  That said I received one with a wonky back handle and after sitting with it overnight and kind of pulling the handle into place I’m in love with her and decided to keep!  Maybe sit on it and then decide.


----------



## Maddie4

JoesGirl said:


> The dent wouldn’t bother me personally but I think the scratches on the hardware would.  That said I received one with a wonky back handle and after sitting with it overnight and kind of pulling the handle into place I’m in love with her and decided to keep!  Maybe sit on it and then decide.


Thank you for the advice! Yeah the hardware scratches was definitely noticeable- I will sit on it and see how I feel in a day or so


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> I ended up keeping mind as it would be too hard to get another one and I read a lot of others had wonky handle too and slightly wrinkled so kept it. Sorry to hear abt the one you got. Hopefully you can get another?


Same here, a couple of small things but it took too long and 2 canceled orders before I got one so kept it


----------



## fyn72

Maddie4 said:


> I received my speedy 20 in the mail today and I'm kind of disappointed. Not sure if I'm just being super picky but the bag seemed like it was used and returned. There are small areas of dirt on the vachetta leather and there is a small dent. Also theres scratches on a part of the hardware. From far away it isn't noticeable but it is definitely there. Would love to hear any opinions on this and whether I should return!


Honestly these are such minor things in my opinion, almost have to get a magnifying glass to see. You could probably remove that mark off the hardware with a jewelry poishing cloth.
Mine has one chap with a larger mark and 2 lines on it and the the 'made in' tab on the side looks slightly crooked but I kept it. I waited too long and 2 orders over 2 months canceled before this one. I will just keep it


----------



## Maddie4

fyn72 said:


> Honestly these are such minor things in my opinion, almost have to get a magnifying glass to see. You could probably remove that mark off the hardware with a jewelry poishing cloth.
> Mine has one chap with a larger mark and 2 lines on it and the the 'made in' tab on the side looks slightly crooked but I kept it. I waited too long and 2 orders over 2 months canceled before this one. I will just keep it


Yeah reading this thread I've noticed that people have had various minor or major issues with theirs and I think mine are minor, especially since you can't see it from far away. I will definitely try a polishing cloth to see if the scratches are less noticeable. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## LittleStar88

After placing an order for this bag last october - then (foolishly) canceling it after getting the empriente 20 - I was able to score one online this morning! I feel like such a dummy for not keeping my order in october and getting it before the PI  But as nice as the empriente 20 is, I figured out that I want this one, too - more casual and the size & opening of the 20 is just so perfect so why not have two?!

Strangely it offered free overnight shipping... Now I wait to see if it is a good one or someone else's junky return. Fingers crossed it is a good one!


----------



## JoesGirl

LittleStar88 said:


> Strangely it offered free overnight shipping ... Now I wait to see if it is a good one or someone else's junky return. Fingers crossed it is a good one!



same thing happened to me, it was a pleasant surprise! So excited for you. I lucked out and got a MIF beauty.


----------



## LittleStar88

JoesGirl said:


> same thing happened to me, it was a pleasant surprise! So excited for you. I lucked out and got a MIF beauty.



I hope your luck rubs off on me


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Joining in.  So far so good.  MIF.


----------



## princesscatya

So excited with that after 5 months I finally was able to get the speedy b 20 online. However, when I opened the box, I found a lot of creases on the handle the stitching on the left side is a bit far from the border. The vanchetta on the handle and below the handle seems to have some discolararion. Do you guys think I should send this back? Just so sad because I waited for this for so long.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Using this beauty today!  For reference I’m 5’1”.


----------



## kidrobot1

Maddie4 said:


> I received my speedy 20 in the mail today and I'm kind of disappointed. Not sure if I'm just being super picky but the bag seemed like it was used and returned. There are small areas of dirt on the vachetta leather and there is a small dent. Also theres scratches on a part of the hardware. From far away it isn't noticeable but it is definitely there. Would love to hear any opinions on this and whether I should return!


I see the small dent on the vachetta and the scratches in the hardware. I received one with dents on each handle and maybe three of those small dents that’s on yours, but mine also had some stitching issues that caused dents on the canvas that couldn’t be pushed out. Luckily, I was able to exchange mine, but for another with a different type of dent/imprints on the vachetta chaps around the stitching, but good stitching around the piping that didn’t warp the canvas part, so I was happy I was able to exchange. I think the dent would bother me, but maybe because I received one with more dents and I couldn’t un-see it. Maybe it could get smoother with use? I’m not sure. As for the hardware, I’m wondering if the bag was on display at the store and a lock was placed on it causing the scratches? I’ve seen brand new locks at the store with deep scratches, so if the hardware on this bag is the same, it might just show scratches more easily with use. My speedy 25 has the non shiny gold hardware, so doesn’t show scratches as easily. I guess when I’m buying something new, I would like for it to look new and without scratches even though I know eventually with use, the hardware will develop scratches over time. Some people might feel okay with the scratches knowing it will appear that way over time anyway. You should be happy and comfortable with your new bag though. So if those slight imperfections bother you, maybe you could do an exchange too. I think many people have said it’s more readily available now, so maybe it’s possible to exchange? Best of luck to you in deciding! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sina99 said:


> Update!* my stalky skills have paid off  re-ordered Speedy 20 540AM Tuesday and received it TODAY  She is PERFECT including brand new lock and key still in box  Made in USA and canvas is soft and squishy
> 
> View attachment 5361078
> 
> 
> View attachment 5361079


So cute! Congrats!
And wow you really have great stalking skills!


----------



## Sunshine mama

HeartMyMJs said:


> Using this beauty today!  For reference I’m 5’1”.
> View attachment 5365280


Looks so good on you!
And you look gorgeous! I always knew you were.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks so good on you!
> And you look gorgeous! I always knew you were.


Thank you always!  You’re too sweet!


----------



## 23adeline

Speedy 20 gathering


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Speedy 20 gathering
> View attachment 5365769


Which one's your favorite from your private Speedy 20 museum?


----------



## LittleStar88

She has arrived! No glaring issues. I don’t like the strap so will use my adjustable black strap for now, and with Speedy 25 vachetta strap.

really wish I hadn’t waited. I think the Speedy 20 is the most perfect size!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LittleStar88 said:


> She has arrived! No glaring issues. I don’t like the strap so will use my adjustable black strap for now, and with Speedy 25 vachetta strap.
> 
> really wish I hadn’t waited. I think the Speedy 20 is the most perfect size!
> 
> View attachment 5365839
> View attachment 5365840


It's gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Which one's your favorite from your private Speedy 20 museum?


Museum again ?! 
You know I have ‘decidophobia’ right?


----------



## Jumper

23adeline said:


> Museum again ?!
> You know I have ‘decidophobia’ right?


Too right!! You couldn’t decide so you bought both speedy 20 right?   

I’m thinking about the next summer drop in June (the shimmering Empreinte), will you be collecting more colours of the speedy 20 if they look pretty?


----------



## 23adeline

Jumper said:


> Too right!! You couldn’t decide so you bought both speedy 20 right?
> 
> I’m thinking about the next summer drop in June (the shimmering Empreinte), will you be collecting more colours of the speedy 20 if they look pretty?


Yes, but I hope they would be one black plus one other color only , so that that I would get the non-black one only


----------



## Sunshine mama

23adeline said:


> Museum again ?!
> You know I have ‘decidophobia’ right?


Well it's best if you can face your phobia.
So what's your favorite? And don't worry. I won't tell your other Speedys.


----------



## 23adeline

Sunshine mama said:


> Well it's best if you can face your phobia.
> So what's your favorite? And don't worry. I won't tell your other Speedys.


I’m using the khaki today , could it be subconsciously I favour it more ?!


----------



## Josie1111

HeartMyMJs said:


> Joining in.  So far so good.  MIF.
> View attachment 5363061


How do you know yours is MIF? Did you have to take it to a store to get scanned?


----------



## snibor

Josie1111 said:


> How do you know yours is MIF? Did you have to take it to a store to get scanned?


Bags made in France say made in France on the item


----------



## Josie1111

snibor said:


> Bags made in France say made in France on the item


Got it. I just bought a double zipped pochette and it says MIF, but the speedy 20 does not say anything.


----------



## Josie1111

Josie1111 said:


> Got it. I just bought a double zipped pochette and it says MIF, but the speedy 20 does not say anything.


Thank you.


----------



## jcmama

Josie1111 said:


> Got it. I just bought a double zipped pochette and it says MIF, but the speedy 20 does not say anything.


if it deosn't say then it is MI USA.  Mine doesn't say so I assume it is not MIF.  All mine other speedy B are MIF except this one. However, I am still love it


----------



## Mandamanda

My Speedy 20 came with a small card inside the pouch with the lock that said "Made in USA" - nothing is stamped on the bag like it normally is with other styles.


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Josie1111 said:


> How do you know yours is MIF? Did you have to take it to a store to get scanned?


My side tab says MIF.


----------



## Josie1111

Mandamanda said:


> My Speedy 20 came with a small card inside the pouch with the lock that said "Made in USA" - nothing is stamped on the bag like it normally is with other styles.


Yup! Just found the Little card. Made in the USA, but it doesn’t matter… the bag is perfect! I’d be afraid to try for another one.


----------



## Dawn72

Since everyone was so helpful, sharing my strap replacement for Speedy 20. I like it way better than the fabric strap.
My wonderful SA got me the strap for Nano Speedy NV Denim Rose (pictured).
i have 2 more inches to make it longer


modeling shot from reluctant child



this is the model. It has the same untreated vachetta to match the speedy 20



hope this helps someone. I love this bag so much.


----------



## Huyen818

Dawn72 said:


> Since everyone was so helpful, sharing my strap replacement for Speedy 20. I like it way better than the fabric strap.
> My wonderful SA got me the strap for Nano Speedy NV Denim Rose (pictured).
> i have 2 more inches to make it longer
> View attachment 5370978
> 
> modeling shot from reluctant child
> View attachment 5370979
> 
> 
> this is the model. It has the same untreated vachetta to match the speedy 20
> View attachment 5370980
> 
> 
> hope this helps someone. I love this bag so much.


Do you have to pay extra for strap when they do that? Do u keep strap from speedy?


----------



## Jumper

Huyen818 said:


> Do you have to pay extra for strap when they do that? Do u keep strap from speedy?


I should think it’s additional cost for the strap as you purchase the speedy 20 with the fabric strap at that cost. Any additional strap you order is extra cost but it’s way cheaper than buying bandouliere off the website as an ‘a la carte’ piece of accessory. You will not be able to purchase  extra strap easily as it is their policy to only allow you to get “replacement” strap of the bag you own and even then they may not sell it readily to you as they will take in the “damaged” strap to replace with the new one.


----------



## brnicutie

Josie1111 said:


> Yup! Just found the Little card. Made in the USA, but it doesn’t matter… the bag is perfect! I’d be afraid to try for another one.


I have bags made in France, Spain, and US. It doesn't matter to me as long as the bag is in perfect condition. It's not where the bag is made, rather who is putting the bag together. When I was searching for my PSM, so many wonky ones came from France. Finally, a perfect one came into the store but it was made in the US. My CA sent me pics and I snatched it up. He hasn't seen another perfect one since, and that was 6 months ago.


----------



## Dawn72

Huyen818 said:


> Do you have to pay extra for strap when they do that? Do u keep strap from speedy?


Yes, it’s an additional cost to me. But I thought it reasonable, about USD250


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dawn72 said:


> Since everyone was so helpful, sharing my strap replacement for Speedy 20. I like it way better than the fabric strap.
> My wonderful SA got me the strap for Nano Speedy NV Denim Rose (pictured).
> i have 2 more inches to make it longer
> View attachment 5370978
> 
> modeling shot from reluctant child
> View attachment 5370979
> 
> 
> this is the model. It has the same untreated vachetta to match the speedy 20
> View attachment 5370980
> 
> 
> hope this helps someone. I love this bag so much.


I ordered the strap from my SA also.  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## azukitea

Dawn72 said:


> Since everyone was so helpful, sharing my strap replacement for Speedy 20. I like it way better than the fabric strap.
> My wonderful SA got me the strap for Nano Speedy NV Denim Rose (pictured).
> i have 2 more inches to make it longer
> View attachment 5370978
> 
> modeling shot from reluctant child
> View attachment 5370979
> 
> 
> this is the model. It has the same untreated vachetta to match the speedy 20
> View attachment 5370980
> 
> 
> hope this helps someone. I love this bag so much.



Looks great , wondering if the strap is the same as the strap for speedy b 25?
are you able to tell me what is the width (not the length) of the strap your SA ordered?  Thanks


----------



## Huyen818

Huyen818 said:


> Do you have to pay extra for strap when they do that? Do u keep strap from speedy?


Ty!! Did U have to be in store to order or can I just text my SA to order, did you get the strap right away? I have ordered a replacement strap before because of a rip and it took them months to come in :X , I have yet to use my speedy and need this strap now lol


----------



## Dawn72

HeartMyMJs said:


> I ordered the strap from my SA also.  Thanks for the idea!


Most welcome! Show us when you get it!! ♥️


----------



## Dawn72

azukitea said:


> Looks great , wondering if the strap is the same as the strap for speedy b 25?
> are you able to tell me what is the width (not the length) of the strap your SA ordered?  Thanks


I measured and it was 15mm wide. I don’t own the speedy b (except in empreinte) so I can’t compare but visually I thought the mono speedy b had a thicker strap, maybe 20mm?


----------



## Dawn72

Huyen818 said:


> Ty!! Did U have to be in store to order or can I just text my SA to order, did you get the strap right away? I have ordered a replacement strap before because of a rip and it took them months to come in :X , I have yet to use my speedy and need this strap now lol


I totally can relate!
I have a good relationship with an SA and we text each other so I didn’t go into the store to order it.
I’d say a month or two till the replacement strap arrived so beware about darkened vachetta on the speedy before the strap arrives.

I admit I couldn’t wait either and used the bag with other straps, but only twice so there is no noticeable difference in patina


----------



## HeartMyMJs

Dawn72 said:


> Most welcome! Show us when you get it!! ♥


Yes I will!  Thank you again!


----------



## azukitea

Dawn72 said:


> I measured and it was 15mm wide. I don’t own the speedy b (except in empreinte) so I can’t compare but visually I thought the mono speedy b had a thicker strap, maybe 20mm?


yes you are right the strap for the speedy b 25 is 20 mm  I just measured it  
Thanks for the info I will see if my sa can also let me order the thinner one


----------



## Dawn72

azukitea said:


> yes you are right the strap for the speedy b 25 is 20 mm  I just measured it
> Thanks for the info I will see if my sa can also let me order the thinner one


Great idea! The 20mm would overwhelm the small bag, I think. I don’t know how the much thicker fabric strap work, but it does, kind of


----------



## Dawn72

A little obsessed with this bag. 
Shortest strap  just nice for shoulder carry.


----------



## scarlet555

Dawn72 said:


> Since everyone was so helpful, sharing my strap replacement for Speedy 20. I like it way better than the fabric strap.
> My wonderful SA got me the strap for Nano Speedy NV Denim Rose (pictured).
> i have 2 more inches to make it longer
> View attachment 5370978
> 
> modeling shot from reluctant child
> View attachment 5370979
> 
> 
> this is the model. It has the same untreated vachetta to match the speedy 20
> View attachment 5370980
> 
> 
> hope this helps someone. I love this bag so much.


How is this strap different than the than the vvn vachette strap?  This is from LV website obviously.


----------



## Dawn72

scarlet555 said:


> How is this strap different than the than the vvn vachette strap?  This is from LV website obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374978



As far as I can tell, they are very similar, except for these:
1. i measured my strap was 15mm and yours says 16mm - this could just be measurement error
2. mine is a little cheaper, about usd 250 after conversion; yours was maybe usd325 pretax?
3. comparing the strap length from the website, my shortest is 91cm and yours is 100. Our longest is the same at 119cm.


----------



## scarlet555

Dawn72 said:


> As far as I can tell, they are very similar, except for these:
> 1. i measured my strap was 15mm and yours says 16mm - this could just be measurement error
> 2. mine is a little cheaper, about usd 250 after conversion; yours was maybe usd325 pretax?
> 3. comparing the strap length from the website, my shortest is 91cm and yours is 100. Our longest is the same at 119cm.



Thanks a lot.  I prefer the  vachette strap over the guitar strap.  yes the price point!  I would have loved your strap instead!
this speedy 20 size is perfect for my daily things.


----------



## Dawn72

scarlet555 said:


> Thanks a lot.  I prefer the  vachette strap over the guitar strap.  yes the price point!  I would have loved your strap instead!
> this speedy 20 size is perfect for my daily things.


Did you get the VVN vachetta strap already? I am reading your "I would have loved .." .. 
I agree I love this bag!


----------



## scarlet555

Y


Dawn72 said:


> Did you get the VVN vachetta strap already? I am reading your "I would have loved .." ..
> I agree I love this bag!


yeah, I already got the strap I mentioned. Or else I would have tried to purchase the same strap as yours Instead!!! My strap is quite alright…
Speedy 20 is so cute.


----------



## JoesGirl

I bought one last month but returned it thinking I didn’t want it after all.  ummmmm, mistake.  So I ordered two today.  One of each color strap.  I‘m thinking I will keep the black strap but we will see.  And for whatever reason I was able to get complimentary overnight delivery so that was a bonus.  What is weird is one of my orders says online order and the other says in store purchase.  Weird. Next week will be a great one!


----------



## jademc96

LittleStar88 said:


> She has arrived! No glaring issues. I don’t like the strap so will use my adjustable black strap for now, and with Speedy 25 vachetta strap.
> 
> really wish I hadn’t waited. I think the Speedy 20 is the most perfect size!
> 
> View attachment 5365839
> View attachment 5365840


Is this the bandoulier strap with the coin purse? If so, would you mind posting mod shots with this strap? I’m contemplating this strap for my speedy 20 but I wamted to know how it looked with the strap and coin purse.


----------



## Josie1111

Has anyone tried the speedy 20 with the strap from the double zip pochette?


----------



## jcmama

JoesGirl said:


> I bought one last month but returned it thinking I didn’t want it after all.  ummmmm, mistake.  So I ordered two today.  One of each color strap.  I‘m thinking I will keep the black strap but we will see.  And for whatever reason I was able to get complimentary overnight delivery so that was a bonus.  What is weird is one of my orders says online order and the other says in store purchase.  Weird. Next week will be a great one!


Once I saw them in person I could not get them out of my mind.  It's like I have to have both.  I decided to wait on the 2nd speedy 20 for now.


----------



## MeepMeep67

23adeline said:


> Speedy 20 gathering
> View attachment 5365769


 I love your Speedy 20 collection. This is my favorite size


LittleStar88 said:


> She has arrived! No glaring issues. I don’t like the strap so will use my adjustable black strap for now, and with Speedy 25 vachetta strap.
> 
> really wish I hadn’t waited. I think the Speedy 20 is the most perfect size!
> 
> View attachment 5365839
> View attachment 5365840


 We are twining on the black strap!! I havent used mine on my Speedy yet, it looks great!!


----------



## JoesGirl

jcmama said:


> Once I saw them in person I could not get them out of my mind.  It's like I have to have both.  I decided to wait on the 2nd speedy 20 for now.



Totally agree.  Don’t know what I was thinking returning it.  Although now I KNOW I want it so that’s nice.  They are both arriving tomorrow!



MeepMeep67 said:


> I love your Speedy 20 collection. This is my favorite size
> We are twining on the black strap!! I havent used mine on my Speedy yet, it looks great!!


I how to agree here as well.  I have the MPA, Bumbag, Montsouris BB and Neverfull PM.  I like smaller bags. The Speedy 20 is a perfect size for me.  Maybe I need to look at other Speedy 20’s!


----------



## Debbie65

Dawn72 said:


> I totally can relate!
> I have a good relationship with an SA and we text each other so I didn’t go into the store to order it.
> I’d say a month or two till the replacement strap arrived so beware about darkened vachetta on the speedy before the strap arrives.
> 
> I admit I couldn’t wait either and used the bag with other straps, but only twice so there is no noticeable difference in patina
> View attachment 5372453


I think that's the perfect size diameter strap for your 20!  What size is that?  I need one too!


----------



## Dawn72

Josie1111 said:


> Has anyone tried the speedy 20 with the strap from the double zip pochette?


Haven't tried it, but based on the strap measurements on the website (Strap drop:50.0 cm, Strap drop max:57.0 cm) = 100 - 114cm strap length .. it's very similar to the VVN vachetta strap (110-118 cm). So it would be a great strap option, in my mind.


----------



## Dawn72

Debbie65 said:


> I think that's the perfect size diameter strap for your 20!  What size is that?  I need one too!



Hi .. I'm not sure what you mean by strap diameter, but here is my prior post on it. The strap width is 15mm. HTH!:



Dawn72 said:


> Since everyone was so helpful, sharing my strap replacement for Speedy 20. I like it way better than the fabric strap.
> My wonderful SA got me the strap for Nano Speedy NV Denim Rose (pictured).
> i have 2 more inches to make it longer
> View attachment 5370978
> 
> modeling shot from reluctant child
> View attachment 5370979
> 
> 
> this is the model. It has the same untreated vachetta to match the speedy 20
> View attachment 5370980
> 
> 
> hope this helps someone. I love this bag so much.


----------



## princesscatya

JoesGirl said:


> I bought one last month but returned it thinking I didn’t want it after all.  ummmmm, mistake.  So I ordered two today.  One of each color strap.  I‘m thinking I will keep the black strap but we will see.  And for whatever reason I was able to get complimentary overnight delivery so that was a bonus.  What is weird is one of my orders says online order and the other says in store purchase.  Weird. Next week will be a great one!


Hi there! I also ordered the black one last Friday as I was thinking of returning my previous order which is the same bag as it seems I got a lemon. Just wondering if you have already receive the email confirmation that LV is already shipping it. A bit anxious as I ordered it on Friday and haven’t heard since then. Only got the order number saying they are processing it. Last time I ordered got shipping email confirmation the next day. Anyway just excited here.


----------



## JoesGirl

princesscatya said:


> Hi there! I also ordered the black one last Friday as I was thinking of returning my previous order which is the same bag as it seems I got a lemon. Just wondering if you have already receive the email confirmation that LV is already shipping it. A bit anxious as I ordered it on Friday and haven’t heard since then. Only got the order number saying they are processing it. Last time I ordered got shipping email confirmation the next day. Anyway just excited here.



Yes, I received the email it shipped on Saturday and both Speedy‘s arrived about an hour ago. They were two different orders. The pink band was made in USA and missing the box for the lock. The black strap is MIF and had the box and tissue around the lock inside the box. So I don’t believe this one was a previous return. The black one shipped from New Jersey and the pink one was shipped from California.
Hope this helps.


----------



## princesscatya

Oh nice! Good for you! Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it. Mine has not shipped yet. Dunno if it’s because I’m in Canada. Hopefully I get email about shipping info soon so I can return the other bag back before the 30 day grace period ends. Enjoy you new bags!


----------



## princesscatya

JoesGirl said:


> Yes, I received the email it shipped on Saturday and both Speedy‘s arrived about an hour ago. They were two different orders. The pink band was made in USA and missing the box for the lock. The black strap is MIF and had the box and tissue around the lock inside the box. So I don’t believe this one was a previous return. The black one shipped from New Jersey and the pink one was shipped from California.
> Hope this helps.


Oh nice! Good for you! Thanks for the reply. I appreciate it. Mine has not shipped yet. Dunno if it’s because I’m in Canada. Hopefully I get email about shipping info soon so I can return the other bag back before the 30 day grace period ends. Enjoy you new bags!


----------



## jcmama

JoesGirl said:


> Yes, I received the email it shipped on Saturday and both Speedy‘s arrived about an hour ago. They were two different orders. The pink band was made in USA and missing the box for the lock. The black strap is MIF and had the box and tissue around the lock inside the box. So I don’t believe this one was a previous return. The black one shipped from New Jersey and the pink one was shipped from California.
> Hope this helps.


Are you keeping both? Mine came from the boutique. It's the only speedy B I have that is not MIF, but I could not find flaws with it + am very in love with it


----------



## JoesGirl

jcmama said:


> Are you keeping both? Mine came from the boutique. It's the only speedy B I have that is not MIF, but I could not find flaws with it + am very in love with it


I’m just keeping the black.  Pink will be returned this weekend. I’m thinking of a name for her.  She’s so pretty. 

I think I’ll love her as much as my Bumbag. Enjoy your! I’m glad you were able to get one.  They are so limited right now.


----------



## atlcoach

After months of sitting on the fence, I finally ordered the black last night. I'm not much of a speedy fan, but this little bag keeps catching my eye and I can't get it out of my mind! Can't wait to get it!


----------



## JoesGirl

atlcoach said:


> After months of sitting on the fence, I finally ordered the black last night. I'm not much of a speedy fan, but this little bag keeps catching my eye and I can't get it out of my mind! Can't wait to get it!


Same.  Was never really taken with the Speedys.  But this size and the red interior with the black strap.  I just had to.   Hope you love it!


----------



## Josie1111

So, for my experts on this group. My first speedy 20 made in the US and I pursued getting another one with hopes MIF. I got it, but I am not sure I am happy with the piping. What are your thoughts?


----------



## Josie1111

Pic of both side by side then individual pics.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Josie1111 said:


> Pic of both side by side then individual pics.


Keep the bag that you like better?


----------



## Josie1111

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Keep the bag that you like better?


But if I have to sell it later, does MIF ***** made in the US?


----------



## Josie1111

Josie1111 said:


> But if I have to sell it later, does MIF ***** made in the US?


And thanks for the quick response. I am coming up on the return time for the US.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Josie1111 said:


> But if I have to sell it later, does MIF ***** made in the US?


I’m not sure what the asterisks mean but if you kept the MIF bag with the piping that bothers you, you probably won’t be happy. If the piping on the MIU is better, why not keep it….if you kept the MIF , since that is what you want , with the pipping flaw, would you be happy? Mine is MIU and I still like it. its Going to be hard, I think, to find a MIF bag….


----------



## jademc96

bbkctpf said:


> Guys i got the 2 bags in both colors!  I would like to tell everyone (some of you may already know haha) that the interior is the same for both colors. My pink one is mif and black one is miusa. I find the chaps not as nicely done as my speedy 25 but overall love the bag and will be keeping the black one (I think haha). The pink is a nice pop of color but I prefer the black one with this bag. I tried it on with the mpa khaki strap and the speedy b strap. I like the look with the speedy b best, then khaki then the original black strap.
> 
> I ordered on 10/20 through cs. Both bags came from nj separately.
> 
> here are some photos of the bag next to my speedy 25 that has been nicely patina-ing  on my open shelf.  I haven’t tried it with items yet, will do that in a bit!
> 
> photos of the 2 straps front and back:
> View attachment 5239187
> View attachment 5239188
> 
> 
> here is the interior of both bags:
> View attachment 5239189
> 
> 
> speedy 25 vs 20:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239190
> View attachment 5239191
> View attachment 5239192


do you mind posing pictures with the different straps. I am curious of how this bag looks with them.


----------



## atlcoach

Arrived this morning.  Love it so much!


----------



## JoesGirl

atlcoach said:


> Arrived this morning.  Love it so much!
> View attachment 5379191


Congrats! I haven’t stopped wearing mine since I got her this week!


----------



## princesscatya

I placed an order for this bag on April 8 and got confirmation the order was placed. I have not received any email about the bag being shipped. Usually LV takes 2-3 business days to send shipping details. So it’s kind weird that it has been 11 days and I haven’t received one. Anyone who’s also having the same issue?


----------



## southlake01

I've been eyeing the Speedy 20 since last year! Almost did a pre-order but then worried about the $1860 price (at the time) and chickened out. Then it's been out of stock forever, as we all know.

Went to Las Vegas for Spring Break two weeks ago, walked into the LV at Crystals, asked my SA if they happened to have the Speedy 20 in stock (not expecting much) and she said they did! I couldn't stop smiling while trying it on. Hubby said to get it, so I did!

Even though I wasn't expecting much, I figured if _any_ Louis Vuitton store was going to have this bag in stock, it would be their flagship store in Las Vegas, and I was right!

It wasn't until the next day that my husband pointed out that it was Made in France and I was like, "What?!" In my excitement at finding this hard-to-find bag, I didn't even THINK to check where it was made!

I lucked out! I can't believe I just walked into an LV store and picked this right up! Just wanted to share! I love it!


----------



## snibor

southlake01 said:


> I've been eyeing the Speedy 20 since last year! Almost did a pre-order but then worried about the $1860 price (at the time) and chickened out. Then it's been out of stock forever, as we all know.
> 
> Went to Las Vegas for Spring Break two weeks ago, walked into the LV at Crystals, asked my SA if they happened to have the Speedy 20 in stock (not expecting much) and she said they did! I couldn't stop smiling while trying it on. Hubby said to get it, so I did!
> 
> Even though I wasn't expecting much, I figured if _any_ Louis Vuitton store was going to have this bag in stock, it would be their flagship store in Las Vegas, and I was right!
> 
> It wasn't until the next day that my husband pointed out that it was Made in France and I was like, "What?!" In my excitement at finding this hard-to-find bag, I didn't even THINK to check where it was made!
> 
> I lucked out! I can't believe I just walked into an LV store and picked this right up! Just wanted to share! I love it!


Congrats!  Which color strap did you get?  It’s a great bag.


----------



## southlake01

snibor said:


> Congrats!  Which color strap did you get?  It’s a great bag.



The black! It came with the black, which is what I wanted - meant to be!


----------



## JoesGirl

southlake01 said:


> I've been eyeing the Speedy 20 since last year! Almost did a pre-order but then worried about the $1860 price (at the time) and chickened out. Then it's been out of stock forever, as we all know.
> 
> Went to Las Vegas for Spring Break two weeks ago, walked into the LV at Crystals, asked my SA if they happened to have the Speedy 20 in stock (not expecting much) and she said they did! I couldn't stop smiling while trying it on. Hubby said to get it, so I did!
> 
> Even though I wasn't expecting much, I figured if _any_ Louis Vuitton store was going to have this bag in stock, it would be their flagship store in Las Vegas, and I was right!
> 
> It wasn't until the next day that my husband pointed out that it was Made in France and I was like, "What?!" In my excitement at finding this hard-to-find bag, I didn't even THINK to check where it was made!
> 
> I lucked out! I can't believe I just walked into an LV store and picked this right up! Just wanted to share! I love it!



OMG she’s beautiful! I’m wearing my Montsouris BB today but with your pics.  I’m wearing my Speedy tomorrow!! Congrats!


----------



## southlake01

JoesGirl said:


> OMG she’s beautiful! I’m wearing my Montsouris BB today but with your pics.  I’m wearing my Speedy tomorrow!! Congrats!



Thank you! 

Can I just add to my post, that I am appreciative that the LV store did NOT have this bag on display?! The SA said to ask her if there were any bags I wanted to see "because not everything is on display." I then asked for the Speedy 20 and she said they had it. 

I am sure that if it were on display, someone would have snatched it up ASAP, so I am appreciative that they kept it hidden until someone specifically asked for it - knowing that would make them a true fan!


----------



## Roe

southlake01 said:


> The black! It came with the black, which is what I wanted - meant to be!


Congrats. I went to pick up one bag I ordered and when I went in thet had the speedy 20 with the pink strap. I said the same. it was meant to be. Even though the price now is 2k plus


----------



## MeepMeep67

southlake01 said:


> I've been eyeing the Speedy 20 since last year! Almost did a pre-order but then worried about the $1860 price (at the time) and chickened out. Then it's been out of stock forever, as we all know.
> 
> Went to Las Vegas for Spring Break two weeks ago, walked into the LV at Crystals, asked my SA if they happened to have the Speedy 20 in stock (not expecting much) and she said they did! I couldn't stop smiling while trying it on. Hubby said to get it, so I did!
> 
> Even though I wasn't expecting much, I figured if _any_ Louis Vuitton store was going to have this bag in stock, it would be their flagship store in Las Vegas, and I was right!
> 
> It wasn't until the next day that my husband pointed out that it was Made in France and I was like, "What?!" In my excitement at finding this hard-to-find bag, I didn't even THINK to check where it was made!
> 
> I lucked out! I can't believe I just walked into an LV store and picked this right up! Just wanted to share! I love it!


Congratulations. Its a great bag


----------



## Josie1111

mrslkc23 said:


> I personally have an insert on mine, not to keep the shape but just to keep the interior clean and for some organization inside   it does take up some space though.
> 
> View attachment 5295295


Where did you get the pretty insert?


----------



## Iamminda

Hi. I have been meaning to share this for awhile.  I don’t like using a purse organizer since it takes up too much room and adds weight to a bag.  So I bought a piece of red felt from Michaels art supplies to protect the bottom.  This stiffened felt adds a little stiffness /tiny bit of structure to the bottom.


----------



## nicole0612

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I have been meaning to share this for awhile.  I don’t like using a purse organizer since it takes up too much room and adds weight to a bag.  So I bought a piece of red felt from Michaels art supplies to protect the bottom.  This stiffened felt adds a little stiffness /tiny bit of structure to the bottom.


You have the most creative ideas! I love this!


----------



## Josie1111

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I have been meaning to share this for awhile.  I don’t like using a purse organizer since it takes up too much room and adds weight to a bag.  So I bought a piece of red felt from Michaels art supplies to protect the bottom.  This stiffened felt adds a little stiffness /tiny bit of structure to the bottom.


Did you have to cut it?


----------



## SFEDallas

Hello everyone! I just found out about this bag and was able to grab one from my local store today. I love the bag and am happy with the alignment. The only hesitation I have is with the leather pieces on the sides (the piece that the strap hooks onto). When the bag is not in use they lay flat against the bag, but when I attach the strap and hold it the leather pieces stick out away from the bag. Do yours do this as well?


----------



## JoesGirl

SFEDallas said:


> Hello everyone! I just found out about this bag and was able to grab one from my local store today. I love the bag and am happy with the alignment. The only hesitation I have is with the leather pieces on the sides (the piece that the strap hooks onto). When the bag is not in use they lay flat against the bag, but when I attach the strap and hold it the leather pieces stick out away from the bag. Do yours do this as well?


Mine does depending on how much I have in it.


----------



## Iamminda

Josie1111 said:


> Did you have to cut it?



Yes, I cut a small piece just to line the bottom.  My things are in pouches (no loose pens etc) so I just wanted something to keep the bottom clean from lint or little specks.  In my picture, you can see the upper left corner of the bottom where the felt meets the bag


----------



## designerdiva40

I managed to score one on line   
I have to wait up to 3 weeks for it to arrive so hopefully LV don’t cancel my order


----------



## SFEDallas

SFEDallas said:


> Hello everyone! I just found out about this bag and was able to grab one from my local store today. I love the bag and am happy with the alignment. The only hesitation I have is with the leather pieces on the sides (the piece that the strap hooks onto). When the bag is not in use they lay flat against the bag, but when I attach the strap and hold it the leather pieces stick out away from the bag. Do yours do this as well?





JoesGirl said:


> Mine does depending on how much I have in it.


Thank you! The pic is of mine empty. Does everyone’s do this? It’s slightly bothersome, but if it’s normal I’m going to forget about it and wear it.


----------



## bonnylvoe

Iamminda said:


> Hi. I have been meaning to share this for awhile.  I don’t like using a purse organizer since it takes up too much room and adds weight to a bag.  So I bought a piece of red felt from Michaels art supplies to protect the bottom.  This stiffened felt adds a little stiffness /tiny bit of structure to the bottom.


This is a good idea, but I would be afraid of red color transfer to my slg's.


----------



## Iamminda

bonnylvoe said:


> This is a good idea, but I would be afraid of red color transfer to my slg's.



Sure, I understand your concern — you can always use white felt. TBH, I have slight color transfer concerns about the red lining itself even though some say they have had no problem with it. That’s why I have avoided buying bags with red lining till this one. I am not too worried about color transfer from the red felt but I only have 2 DA SLGs compared to more SLGs in other print.


----------



## mrslkc23

Josie1111 said:


> Where did you get the pretty insert?


Hi! I have since changed it to a better one I found from Etsy, it's a thin 1mm insert that fits like a glove and doesn't take up much space like the last time    seller is MidoriYours. 

Here's how it looks like in the bag!


----------



## JoesGirl

I’m going naked with my Speedy.


----------



## Josie1111

mrslkc23 said:


> Hi! I have since changed it to a better one I found from Etsy, it's a thin 1mm insert that fits like a glove and doesn't take up much space like the last time    seller is MidoriYours.
> 
> Here's how it looks like in the bag!
> View attachment 5388993
> View attachment 5388994


Did you pick a particular size? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Louisgyal37

mrslkc23 said:


> Hi! I have since changed it to a better one I found from Etsy, it's a thin 1mm insert that fits like a glove and doesn't take up much space like the last time    seller is MidoriYours.
> 
> Here's how it looks like in the bag!
> View attachment 5388993
> View attachment 5388994


Oh I likey!! Ordering now!!


----------



## mrslkc23

Josie1111 said:


> Did you pick a particular size? Thanks for sharing.


Their default size for the speedy 20 is 2mm felt so u have to specifically ask for the 1mm. Also the first piece that came to me I found it too short for my liking so the seller was kind enough to remake it for me to make it taller.

Top photo is the shorter one, bottom was remade taller



I prefer more height so we made the height at 10.5cm which was perfect.

Comparison between the two



Hope this helps!


----------



## MrsFeeny

mrslkc23 said:


> Hi! I have since changed it to a better one I found from Etsy, it's a thin 1mm insert that fits like a glove and doesn't take up much space like the last time    seller is MidoriYours.
> 
> Here's how it looks like in the bag!
> View attachment 5388993
> View attachment 5388994


Looks great! I was at Etsy’s seller page and couldn’t find it for speedy 20 though.  please help, thank you!


----------



## mrslkc23

MrsFeeny said:


> Looks great! I was at Etsy’s seller page and couldn’t find it for speedy 20 though.  please help, thank you!


Here you go! 








						Bag Insert Organizer  Speedy HL Speedy Nano Speedy BB - Etsy UK
					

This Purse Inserts item by MidoriYours has 65 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Singapore. Listed on 14 Nov, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				




Don't forget to message the seller to customise if u want the 1mm felt and taller height


----------



## suzannabunny

where do you all put the locks on your bag? i want to show mine off but i don’t want it damaging anything.


----------



## MrsFeeny

mrslkc23 said:


> Here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Insert Organizer  Speedy HL Speedy Nano Speedy BB - Etsy UK
> 
> 
> This Purse Inserts item by MidoriYours has 65 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Singapore. Listed on 14 Nov, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget to message the seller to customise if u want the 1mm felt and taller height


Thank you so much! Yes I will message her about 1mm felt and taller height


----------



## southlake01

I ordered an insert from her and requested the taller height and she said they made it standard now


----------



## Aliluvlv

I have really enjoyed looking at everyone's speedy b 20 reveals here and on a whim last night I was browsing the LV site and was actually able to place the black strap version in my cart, although I hesitated long enough that it was gone before I could check out. In general it seems to be more readily available in the US so I could probably ask my CA to order one for me but I'd like to know from those who have them, are you enjoying using it?  Do you worry about the vachetta handles?  Is this too similar in capacity and use to the Boulogne or the PSM? I do wonder if this bag will be released in other canvas colors in the future too.. Any insight is appreciated!


----------



## snibor

Aliluvlv said:


> I have really enjoyed looking at everyone's speedy b 20 reveals here and on a whim last night I was browsing the LV site and was actually able to place the black strap version in my cart, although I hesitated long enough that it was gone before I could check out. In general it seems to be more readily available in the US so I could probably ask my CA to order one for me but I'd like to know from those who have them, are you enjoying using it?  Do you worry about the vachetta handles?  Is this too similar in capacity and use to the Boulogne or the PSM? I do wonder if this bag will be released in other canvas colors in the future too.. Any insight is appreciated!


One my most favorite bags, although I use it with the mono strap and not the strap it came with.  It’s lightweight and holds sufficient amount.  I love it.


----------



## bluebird03

Aliluvlv said:


> I have really enjoyed looking at everyone's speedy b 20 reveals here and on a whim last night I was browsing the LV site and was actually able to place the black strap version in my cart, although I hesitated long enough that it was gone before I could check out. In general it seems to be more readily available in the US so I could probably ask my CA to order one for me but I'd like to know from those who have them, are you enjoying using it?  Do you worry about the vachetta handles?  Is this too similar in capacity and use to the Boulogne or the PSM? I do wonder if this bag will be released in other canvas colors in the future too.. Any insight is appreciated!


I absolutely love this bag! I have a 25 which I find too big and is essentially a black hole. I use Apple garde on all my bags that have vachetta so I don’t have to worry about it too much. I don’t own the other 2 bags so can’t compare or provide feedback but the speedy 20 holds a LOT.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> I have really enjoyed looking at everyone's speedy b 20 reveals here and on a whim last night I was browsing the LV site and was actually able to place the black strap version in my cart, although I hesitated long enough that it was gone before I could check out. In general it seems to be more readily available in the US so I could probably ask my CA to order one for me but I'd like to know from those who have them, are you enjoying using it?  Do you worry about the vachetta handles?  Is this too similar in capacity and use to the Boulogne or the PSM? I do wonder if this bag will be released in other canvas colors in the future too.. Any insight is appreciated!



How exciting A that you almost got one last night .  I think it is orderable from what I have seen from various SAs I follow on IG.  A few months ago, foxylv mentioned a DE 20 is supposed coming out later this year but she said as always, things can change or get scrapped altogether.  I am waiting for that one (will break my bag ban for that one ).  I haven’t used mine extensively but I do love it more than when I had an Empreinte 25 because I like to wear my bags crossbody.  I think it’s a completely different style from the Boulogne and PSM (maybe similar in capacity though). To me, a Speedy is a classic. Good luck deciding my friend


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> How exciting A that you almost got one last night . I think it is orderable from what I have seen from various SAs I follow on IG. A few months ago, foxylv mentioned a DE 20 is supposed coming out later this year but she said as always, things can change or get scrapped altogether. I am waiting for that one (will break my bag ban for that one ). I haven’t used mine extensively but I do love it more than when I had an Empreinte 25 because I like to wear my bags crossbody. I think it’s a completely different style from the Boulogne and PSM (maybe similar in capacity though). To me, a Speedy is a classic. Good luck deciding my friend


OOHHH thanks for that intel M! I thought I was pretty settled in my shady spot on ban island beach next to you but now I find myself casing the horizon for that ship.   I have a speedy b 25 in DE which was my first LV bag purchase and it holds a special place in my heart so I can see why you'd be tempted, as you said they are classics! And I agree with you on the crossbody.  I do wear my 25 b crossbody but I'm sure it's much more comfortable doing that with the 20.


----------



## Aliluvlv

DrTr said:


> Love your MC beauty - and your sense of humor





snibor said:


> One my most favorite bags, although I use it with the mono strap and not the strap it came with.  It’s lightweight and holds sufficient amount.  I love it.





bluebird03 said:


> I absolutely love this bag! I have a 25 which I find too big and is essentially a black hole. I use Apple garde on all my bags that have vachetta so I don’t have to worry about it too much. I don’t own the other 2 bags so can’t compare or provide feedback but the speedy 20 holds a LOT.





Iamminda said:


> How exciting A that you almost got one last night .  I think it is orderable from what I have seen from various SAs I follow on IG.  A few months ago, foxylv mentioned a DE 20 is supposed coming out later this year but she said as always, things can change or get scrapped altogether.  I am waiting for that one (will break my bag ban for that one ).  I haven’t used mine extensively but I do love it more than when I had an Empreinte 25 because I like to wear my bags crossbody.  I think it’s a completely different style from the Boulogne and PSM (maybe similar in capacity though). To me, a Speedy is a classic. Good luck deciding my friend


Thank you all for the feedback! Guess who just placed an online order for a speedy b 20 with black strap!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Close, but not quite right. It’s a shame too because the front is beautiful but the back and sides are puckering and the handles or canvas alignment isn’t quite right at the zip.


----------



## SFEDallas

Can anybody who has carried this bag for a while let me know how your zipper pulls look? I love this bag, but have probably only used it 5 times, and the pulls are pretty scratched. Is this just to be expected?


----------



## southlake01

SFEDallas said:


> Can anybody who has carried this bag for a while let me know how your zipper pulls look? I love this bag, but have probably only used it 5 times, and the pulls are pretty scratched. Is this just to be expected?



I've been carrying mine for a week now and I don't have a single scratch on my zipper pulls.


----------



## SFEDallas

I have been pretty careful, so I’m a bit concerned. Would you be unhappy with this, or do you think this is normal?


----------



## southlake01

SFEDallas said:


> I have been pretty careful, so I’m a bit concerned. Would you be unhappy with this, or do you think this is normal?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5404442
> View attachment 5404443



I would be concerned, yes. Did you buy direct from LV? Where have you carried it? I've been carrying mine for a week to multiple places and haven't been that careful, and no scratches.


----------



## SFEDallas

I purchased direct from LV in Northpark Mall. Honestly, I’ve carried to the grocery store, the mall, just normal errands. Would it seem picky to take it back in?


----------



## snibor

SFEDallas said:


> I purchased direct from LV in Northpark Mall. Honestly, I’ve carried to the grocery store, the mall, just normal errands. Would it seem picky to take it back in?


To me yes too picky.  I would not take it back.  Others may disagree.


----------



## brnicutie

SFEDallas said:


> I purchased direct from LV in Northpark Mall. Honestly, I’ve carried to the grocery store, the mall, just normal errands. Would it seem picky to take it back in?


I would take it back in and get it assessed especially since you only used it 5 times. The gold should not be chipping off like that.


----------



## JoesGirl

Have you tried rubbing it? Like maybe something sticky dried on it? I’ve had mine since early April and it still looks new, no scratches. But honestly I don’t know if I’d take it back.  My closest store is an hour away.


----------



## SFEDallas

Thanks for the input. No, nothing sticky is on it. I already wiped it with a damp cloth, but no help. The store where I purchased it is just 10 minutes away, so I may see what they say tomorrow.


----------



## SFEDallas

Wow, I took my bag by LV today and they were able to polish the pulls with a microfiber cloth. I think it looks good as new! I’m so glad I went.


----------



## JoesGirl

Yeah!!! That’s great!


----------



## MCBadian07

SFEDallas said:


> Wow, I took my bag by LV today and they were able to polish the pulls with a microfiber cloth. I think it looks good as new! I’m so glad I went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405062


Lovely!! I was concerned the scratches were from the lock. I typically don't use the lock with any of my Speedys..but when I took them out of their dust bag, they were tarnished (darker yellow/brownish). Used a microfiber cloth and qtip and Brasso and looks like new. Minor scratches from the qtip though.


----------



## designerdiva40

Finally she’s arrived and it’s live at first sight and she’s made in France


----------



## mak1203

I ordered this in the black empreinte and it should arrive tomorrow!!  I’m very excited to get this and love the chain strap. All of these pics of the monogram makes me think I may need both! Time will tell.


----------



## designerdiva40

mak1203 said:


> I ordered this in the black empreinte and it should arrive tomorrow!!  I’m very excited to get this and love the chain strap. All of these pics of the monogram makes me think I may need both! Time will tell.


I’d get both


----------



## mak1203

My empreinte noir came and it’s so cute!!  Love this more then the 25.   I have read that some bags are more slouchy vs. structured. Mine is the softer less structured version.  Embossing is fine. The bottom bows a bit and realized it’s all because the lining seems to be separate from the actual bag. I can pull the lining away from the bag. I don’t recall this on any of my other LV bags even on empreinte.  Just wanting feedback if this is  a normal finding or defect. I’m fine with the softer structure!!  TIA!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5400362
> 
> View attachment 5400363
> 
> View attachment 5400365
> 
> View attachment 5400366
> 
> View attachment 5400367
> 
> View attachment 5400371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close, but not quite right. It’s a shame too because the front is beautiful but the back and sides are puckering and the handles or canvas alignment isn’t quite right at the zip.


Oh that's too bad. It's so wonky looking.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh that's too bad. It's so wonky looking.


Thank you for saying so sunshine. I was pretty disappointed but decided maybe it was best to wait to see what was coming for fall. Although I can’t stop thinking about the eclipse keepall xs now.


----------



## Emiry

Hi everyone!

Finally got my hands on the speedy 20!!!

But one thing I noticed is the dent on one side….. it looks slightly better when the bag is unzipped but still visible…

Should I keep her? //:


----------



## brnicutie

Emiry said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Finally got my hands on the speedy 20!!!
> 
> But one thing I noticed is the dent on one side….. it looks slightly better when the bag is unzipped but still visible…
> 
> Should I keep her? //:


The bag looks fine to me. I wouldn't have even noticed. Congrats on getting the speedy 20! It's a great bag.


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Here's my Speedy with a chain strap.
> View attachment 5282450


Love this!  Where dod you find this particular chain strap? Thank u


----------



## Sunshine mama

jbags07 said:


> Love this!  Where dod you find this particular chain strap? Thank u


Thank you. Here's the link,  but it's out of stock rn.


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08LPND7T1?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image


----------



## jbags07

I somehow missed this thread! So glad i found it 

I was lucky to find one pop up online a few weeks ago….i wanted the off white strap version, but it wasn’t available so i went with the pink and just love it!  Its too short for crossbody, so I’ve ordered the extenders mentioned in one of the posts.


----------



## jbags07

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you. Here's the link,  but it's out of stock rn.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B08LPND7T1?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_image


Thank u very much   I will keep an eye out. I do have a Felicie chain, but i could do with one that has more length, and thicker links. I appreciate you linking this


----------



## Emiry

brnicutie said:


> The bag looks fine to me. I wouldn't have even noticed. Congrats on getting the speedy 20! It's a great bag.



Thank you so much for your reply and giving me the reassurance that it’s probably looking worse from staring at it too long. I’ll keep the bag


----------



## fyn72

mak1203 said:


> My empreinte noir came and it’s so cute!!  Love this more then the 25.   I have read that some bags are more slouchy vs. structured. Mine is the softer less structured version.  Embossing is fine. The bottom bows a bit and realized it’s all because the lining seems to be separate from the actual bag. I can pull the lining away from the bag. I don’t recall this on any of my other LV bags even on empreinte.  Just wanting feedback if this is  a normal finding or defect. I’m fine with the softer structure!!  TIA!


Yes My empreinte speedy b 25 lining isn't fully attached and I've had a newer model and it was the same but sold that.


----------



## Bumbles

SFEDallas said:


> Wow, I took my bag by LV today and they were able to polish the pulls with a microfiber cloth. I think it looks good as new! I’m so glad I went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5405062


Looks brand new!


----------



## fyn72

Emiry said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Finally got my hands on the speedy 20!!!
> 
> But one thing I noticed is the dent on one side….. it looks slightly better when the bag is unzipped but still visible…
> 
> Should I keep her? //:


That wouldn't bother me, it should improve with use. Mine has a slightly crooked tab on one side and had a mark on one of the chaps (looks light a slight scratch but I think it's just a natural imperfection in the leather) when I received but I waited months to get it so decided to keep.


----------



## mak1203

fyn72 said:


> Yes My empreinte speedy b 25 lining isn't fully attached and I've had a newer model and it was the same but sold that.


Thank you!  I put a few items in it to see how it would hold up and can see this having serious structure issues quickly. It looks very different from all the videos. I was contemplating this vs the monogram so will either return and try another empreinte or just get the monogram. I did try the noir neonoe strap on the bag and it looked great on the sorter and longer lengths. The chain strap also looks good on my capucines which was part of the deciding factor.


----------



## chilipepper_96

I've heard some rumors that LV is going to make the strap for monogram speedy 20s be adjustable. Can anyone confirm nor deny?


----------



## goodcrush

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally she’s arrived and it’s live at first sight and she’s made in France
> View attachment 5406370
> View attachment 5406372



Beautiful! Was this an online order or did a CA send this out to you?


----------



## designerdiva40

goodcrush said:


> Beautiful! Was this an online order or did a CA send this out to you?


Hi it was an online order, I had to wait an extra 3 weeks but my friends just managed to get one on line too abs hasn’t had to wait.


----------



## neyimp

hi* chilipepper_96*.. its true that Speedy 20 will come with adjustable strap. I managed to get my hands on one in Black last weekend. Believe it will be launched on 17 June but not too sure if its worldwide or just Singapore. You may wish to check with your local SA. The model number is M46234.


----------



## Jumper

neyimp said:


> hi* chilipepper_96*.. its true that Speedy 20 will come with adjustable strap. I managed to get my hands on one in Black last weekend. Believe it will be launched on 17 June but not too sure if its worldwide or just Singapore. You may wish to check with your local SA. The model number is M46234.


How will it look like? Would you mind sharing your picture?


----------



## neyimp

Jumper said:


> How will it look like? Would you mind sharing your picture?



Here you go!


----------



## Peonydaisy

neyimp said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 5419637
> View attachment 5419638


Thanks for sharing! May i know the price difference (if any) compared to the non-adjustable model?


----------



## Sunshine mama

designerdiva40 said:


> Finally she’s arrived and it’s live at first sight and she’s made in France
> View attachment 5406370
> View attachment 5406372


Wow it looks so beautuful,  especially with the fresh vachetta!
Congrats.


----------



## neyimp

Peonydaisy said:


> Thanks for sharing! May i know the price difference (if any) compared to the non-adjustable model?


I got it at the same price (2790 Singapore Dollars) but I’ve read online that the prices differ in Macau.


----------



## curvyLvoe05

Peonydaisy said:


> Thanks for sharing! May i know the price difference (if any) compared to the non-adjustable model?


hey  i just ordered it online. it’s the same price. super excited for the adjustable strap!


----------



## Bumbles

curvyLvoe05 said:


> hey  i just ordered it online. it’s the same price. super excited for the adjustable strap!


Great, lucky you!


----------



## Mini Mimi 2022

Hi there.

Thanks for sharing the pictures.

For the non-adjustable one, we can flip to the other side for the different pattern (the flower side).  What about the adjustable one?

Do you also have the front picture of how the leather added to the adjustable strap hanged on our chest?  Thanks!


View attachment 5419637
View attachment 5419638

[/QUOTE]


----------



## chilipepper_96

neyimp said:


> Here you go!
> 
> View attachment 5419637
> View attachment 5419638


Ahh, I love it. Now I am big mad because I got it 3 weeks ago. But I guess I can just use a small extender.


----------



## southlake01

Mini Mimi 2022 said:


> Hi there.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the pictures.
> 
> For the non-adjustable one, we can flip to the other side for the different pattern (the flower side).  What about the adjustable one?
> 
> Do you also have the front picture of how the leather added to the adjustable strap hanged on our chest?  Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5419637
> View attachment 5419638


[/QUOTE]
I have the non-adjustable strap and yes it flips back and forth super easy. You just flip it. I didn't even realize at first there were two different patterns on the front and back until I was wearing it one day and noticed it was different - that's how easy it flips - I didn't even realize it!


----------



## calipursegal

I just ordered the new version with the adjustable strap! IG brought me back to this thread. M46234. I had the fuchsia, returned it, re-bought, sold and now I finally have the noir.  Currently the price is the same, but knowing LV they will probably increase it. Yay, they are offering free overnight shipping, now sure how long that lasts. (I am in the US).


----------



## Bumbles

chilipepper_96 said:


> Ahh, I love it. Now I am big mad because I got it 3 weeks ago. But I guess I can just use a small extender.


I also have to use strap extenders too!


----------



## curvyLvoe05

calipursegal said:


> I just ordered the new version with the adjustable strap! IG brought me back to this thread. M46234. I had the fuchsia, returned it, re-bought, sold and now I finally have the noir.  Currently the price is the same, but knowing LV they will probably increase it. Yay, they are offering free overnight shipping, now sure how long that lasts. (I am in the US).


SO happy for you! I purchased this bag a few months ago and returned it.  I'm 5'8 so the strap length wasn't as comfortable.  I saw the new version purchased it and received it today.  I am in love!  the Adjustable strap is a game changer! I also got Noir! You will love it.  Congrats love!


----------



## anelee

chilipepper_96 said:


> I've heard some rumors that LV is going to make the strap for monogram speedy 20s be adjustable. Can anyone confirm nor deny?


Confirmed! I have the adjustable black strap. She just came in yesterday! In LVOE!


----------



## nicole0612

I want to love my empreinte Speedy 20, but it looks so big on my mini-frame I have not been able to use it. I just saw someone post a photo of it handheld and it looks great. I do want to use it with the strap, so I wonder if I adjust the length of the strap if it will look better (if it sits higher or lower).


----------



## Iamminda

nicole0612 said:


> I want to love my empreinte Speedy 20, but it looks so big on my mini-frame I have not been able to use it. I just saw someone post a photo of it handheld and it looks great. I do want to use it with the strap, so I wonder if I adjust the length of the strap if it will look better (if it sits higher or lower).



Hi Nicole. The Empreinte S20 is such a beautiful bag.  (I had an empriente S25 and it ended up being too big on my petite frame as well. I like my mono S20 much better.).  Adjusting the crossbody strap may work — perhaps you can show us some mod shots with it both higher and lower?  I saw this below on a YTber where she wore it as a short shoulder bag — it looked pretty good on her but I know the canvas version is a bit more squishable than the leather version.  She is 164 cm tall.  Thought I would share it anyways.  Good luck with it my friend .


----------



## nicole0612

Iamminda said:


> Hi Nicole. The Empreinte S20 is such a beautiful bag.  (I had an empriente S25 and it ended up being too big on my petite frame as well. I like my mono S20 much better.).  Adjusting the crossbody strap may work — perhaps you can show us some mod shots with it both higher and lower?  I saw this below on a YTber where she wore it as a short shoulder bag — it looked pretty good on her but I know the canvas version is a bit more squishable than the leather version.  She is 164 cm tall.  Thought I would share it anyways.  Good luck with it my friend .


Hi my friend, you are so sweet and helpful! I was just thinking that maybe it would look better worn higher so it didn’t sit right on the hip, and these photos confirm that may just work!! She is just about an inch taller than I am. I will add some photos once I put on some reasonable clothes (too many photos of me on tpf in PJs already!)


----------



## MeepMeep67

Wow I wonder if we can order the new adjustable strap as a replacement part


----------



## LVtingting

I think this strap also goes with the stardust speedy 20? What do you think?!


----------



## LittleStar88

MeepMeep67 said:


> Wow I wonder if we can order the new adjustable strap as a replacement part



Oh that would be so awesome! I haaaaaaaate the non-adjustable strap so much and would love this new one!


----------



## nicole0612

LVtingting said:


> I think this strap also goes with the stardust speedy 20? What do you think?!


I love it!


----------



## jcmama

LittleStar88 said:


> Oh that would be so awesome! I haaaaaaaate the non-adjustable strap so much and would love this new one!


me too.  please let us know if you hear back


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> Oh that would be so awesome! I haaaaaaaate the non-adjustable strap so much and would love this new one!


+1


----------



## MeepMeep67

LittleStar88 said:


> Oh that would be so awesome! I haaaaaaaate the non-adjustable strap so much and would love this new one!





jcmama said:


> me too.  please let us know if you hear back





Bumbles said:


> +1




I have sent an email to my online CA who sold me the bag, Ill let you know what she says


----------



## Bumbles

MeepMeep67 said:


> I have sent an email to my online CA who sold me the bag, Ill let you know what she says


Thanks M!


----------



## MeepMeep67

Bumbles said:


> Thanks M!


Love you bumbles


----------



## Mini Mimi 2022

LVtingting said:


> I think this strap also goes with the stardust speedy 20? What do you think?!


It looks so cute on the stardust


----------



## calipursegal

curvyLvoe05 said:


> SO happy for you! I purchased this bag a few months ago and returned it.  I'm 5'8 so the strap length wasn't as comfortable.  I saw the new version purchased it and received it today.  I am in love!  the Adjustable strap is a game changer! I also got Noir! You will love it.  Congrats love!


Thank you!!  I am a bit nervous cause I read some people on IG saying the strap isn't comfortable because of the two buckles. What do you think?


----------



## curvyLvoe05

calipursegal said:


> Thank you!!  I am a bit nervous cause I read some people on IG saying the strap isn't comfortable because of the two buckles. What do you think?



i have not found the strap to be uncomfortable. you can also shift it to lay different on your shoulder as well. the strap is very similar to the multi pochette strap in my opinion. it seems thicker a little heavier but as far as comfortability i haven’t experienced any discomfort. when will you receive yours?


----------



## curvyLvoe05

calipursegal said:


> Thank you!!  I am a bit nervous cause I read some people on IG saying the strap isn't comfortable because of the two buckles. What do you think?


also on page 157 of this thread a few pictures were posted. and the buckle fell towards the bottom. so i think it’s just going to depend how you wear it. but again there is a vachetta piece which i feel prevents the buckle digging into your shoulders etc. hope that helps


----------



## calipursegal

curvyLvoe05 said:


> i have not found the strap to be uncomfortable. you can also shift it to lay different on your shoulder as well. the strap is very similar to the multi pochette strap in my opinion. it seems thicker a little heavier but as far as comfortability i haven’t experienced any discomfort. when will you receive yours?





curvyLvoe05 said:


> also on page 157 of this thread a few pictures were posted. and the buckle fell towards the bottom. so i think it’s just going to depend how you wear it. but again there is a vachetta piece which i feel prevents the buckle digging into your shoulders etc. hope that helps


Thank you! Mine is out for delivery today.


----------



## MeepMeep67

LittleStar88 said:


> Oh that would be so awesome! I haaaaaaaate the non-adjustable strap so much and would love this new one!





jcmama said:


> me too.  please let us know if you hear back





Bumbles said:


> Thanks M!



Stonewalled: As I expected from my online CA who sold me the bag.  

"Thank you for your inquiry.
Regrettably, our After Care team is only able to fulfill spare parts for an item originally crafted with that piece. I apologize for any disappointment this may cause."

Kinda pisses me off because I bought the bag, they have my history.  Im not asking for the strap for free, I will pay for it. LV sell me a proper strap for the bag I already purchased from you!!!!  When I actually make it in to see my CA in store I will ask her.  You definitely have better luck in person


----------



## Venice04

calipursegal said:


> Thank you!!  I am a bit nervous cause I read some people on IG saying the strap isn't comfortable because of the two buckles. What do you think?


I find the strap to be very comfortable.


----------



## travelbliss

anelee said:


> Confirmed! I have the adjustable black strap. She just came in yesterday! In LVOE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434117


This is so much better !! Lucky you.    I should have waited.....wait,..... No.... they should have done this from it's inception !!!


----------



## Bumbles

travelbliss said:


> This is so much better !! Lucky you.    I should have waited.....wait,..... No.... they should have done this from it's inception !!!


Agree!! Totally! I’m bummed too coz I have the original version and now have had to get extenders! And the made it the same price too!!!


----------



## Mosman

Ig


Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5400362
> 
> View attachment 5400363
> 
> View attachment 5400365
> 
> View attachment 5400366
> 
> View attachment 5400367
> 
> View attachment 5400371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close, but not quite right. It’s a shame too because the front is beautiful but the back and sides are puckering and the handles or canvas alignment isn’t quite right at the zip.


I got same issue, when the bag handle stand up, it not line up, front handle slightly left and back handle slightly right.


----------



## Mosman

Hi any one have bought a textile strap at boutique and how much???, as I lost mine and wondering the price so if I should replace textile strap or buy the cowhide strap. Thanks


----------



## Jumper

Mosman said:


> Hi any one have bought a textile strap at boutique and how much???, as I lost mine and wondering the price so if I should replace textile strap or buy the cowhide strap. Thanks


It’s definitely cheaper to buy a “replacement strap” than a la carte strap. All replacement straps are set at 360SGD. But someone or foxylv mentioned there will be price increase for repairs and jewelry. Not sure has it increase yet. If the replacement fits you well, go for the cheaper option.


----------



## fyn72

Bumbles said:


> Agree!! Totally! I’m bummed too coz I have the original version and now have had to get extenders! And the made it the same price too!!!


i find it good with an extender, I don't like the bulky look of the adjustable strap with a big buckle thing and don't imagine it feeling as comfortable as the original one.


----------



## Bumbles

fyn72 said:


> i find it good with an extender, I don't like the bulky look of the adjustable strap with a big buckle thing and don't imagine it feeling as comfortable as the original one.


Yes that’s true. I agree with the bulky look of the strap.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Just got mine as well. Very happy with it!

And yes, it has an adjustable strap.


----------



## balen.girl

I bought speedy 20 with black strap when they first launch. Then I am not happy with the strap and sold it. I missed it, so I bought another one with pink strap last May. Not so long after that, they launch it with adjustable strap. I feel sad/angry/unfairness because honestly I am not 100% satisfied with this bag because of the strap length. I love the bag size, but I just can’t enjoy using extender which I am not sure why. Feels like too much chain/hardware on it. It’s a small bag after all. Again, I sold it and order a new one with adjustable strap. Now I am waiting for the bag to arrive. I hope this time I am happy and will keep it forever. Will do reveal once I have it.


----------



## LittleStar88

balen.girl said:


> I bought speedy 20 with black strap when they first launch. Then I am not happy with the strap and sold it. I missed it, so I bought another one with pink strap last May. Not so long after that, they launch it with adjustable strap. I feel sad/angry/unfairness because honestly I am not 100% satisfied with this bag because of the strap length. I love the bag size, but I just can’t enjoy using extender which I am not sure why. Feels like too much chain/hardware on it. It’s a small bag after all. Again, I sold it and order a new one with adjustable strap. Now I am waiting for the bag to arrive. I hope this time I am happy and will keep it forever. Will do reveal once I have it.



I’m also pretty bitter about the strap. I wish they made it adjustable to begin with!


----------



## balen.girl

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m also pretty bitter about the strap. I wish they made it adjustable to begin with!


Exactly ! But I have to admit, it’s a very smart marketing strategy. They know there are people like me who is crazy enough to buy the same bag 3 times !!


----------



## DrTr

I have the 20 as well with the original pink strap and I have to wear it with extenders. I got used to it and I wear that strap on one other bag, my fuschia Maxi pochette also with one extender.  I think Louis Vuitton has people on social media, on the forum, they look for trends, they look for the do it yourself stuff that all of us do and then they copy it and sell it because they would rather have the revenue then having us customize it. We saw it with the tp 26/15, we’ve seen it with them adding scarves to handles, etc.  Cynical I know, but one of my favorite prints, the sunset in the men’s long was “borrowed“ from an Instagram artist and they finally had to credit him when they sold bags with his print and enough people called them out on Instagram about it. They see companies like Mautto raking in revenue because they don’t make their straps adjustable, voila, adjustable strap.

Guess I haven’t had enough coffee this morning  I agree with both of you, any strap should be adjustable because all people come in all sizes and heights and one size is definitely not fit all! @balen.girl hope you love your new adjustable strap!!!


----------



## EveyB

I can absolutely see the issues with the non-adjustable fabric strap, but I still prefer it to the new adjustable one.


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> I bought speedy 20 with black strap when they first launch. Then I am not happy with the strap and sold it. I missed it, so I bought another one with pink strap last May. Not so long after that, they launch it with adjustable strap. I feel sad/angry/unfairness because honestly I am not 100% satisfied with this bag because of the strap length. I love the bag size, but I just can’t enjoy using extender which I am not sure why. Feels like too much chain/hardware on it. It’s a small bag after all. Again, I sold it and order a new one with adjustable strap. Now I am waiting for the bag to arrive. I hope this time I am happy and will keep it forever. Will do reveal once I have it.


I know how you feel abt the strap. Like you were ripped off right? And fancy doing it for the same price that it’s currently at too so ppl will definitely be unhappy. If they increased it by 100-200 to distinguish it from the non adjustable pink one it wouldn’t angry the ones that got it prior, but like this it does. I have the original one too and have to use it with an extender. It’s ok but not ideal and original. Hope you love it when it arrives.


----------



## Bumbles

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m also pretty bitter about the strap. I wish they made it adjustable to begin with!


Yes I agree!! 100%. But then what also angers me is the adjustable straps that are still too short. Like the psp ones. They are called adjustable but when I tried it in store it’s still too short for me so how does that work? It’s adjustable but only designed for certain heights? LV needs to get their act together. Adjustable should mean it fits for a wide range of heights!!


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> Yes I agree!! 100%. But then what also angers me is the adjustable straps that are still too short. Like the psp ones. They are called adjustable but when I tried it in store it’s still too short for me so how does that work? It’s adjustable but only designed for certain heights? LV needs to get their act together. Adjustable should mean it fits for a wide range of heights!!


Oh no… I never tried the length of the new one because I bought it from CS. I hope the length is good for me. Else….. There will be another version with longer strap and adjustable ! What a nightmare………


----------



## balen.girl

DrTr said:


> I have the 20 as well with the original pink strap and I have to wear it with extenders. I got used to it and I wear that strap on one other bag, my fuschia Maxi pochette also with one extender.  I think Louis Vuitton has people on social media, on the forum, they look for trends, they look for the do it yourself stuff that all of us do and then they copy it and sell it because they would rather have the revenue then having us customize it. We saw it with the tp 26/15, we’ve seen it with them adding scarves to handles, etc.  Cynical I know, but one of my favorite prints, the sunset in the men’s long was “borrowed“ from an Instagram artist and they finally had to credit him when they sold bags with his print and enough people called them out on Instagram about it. They see companies like Mautto raking in revenue because they don’t make their straps adjustable, voila, adjustable strap.
> 
> Guess I haven’t had enough coffee this morning  I agree with both of you, any strap should be adjustable because all people come in all sizes and heights and one size is definitely not fit all! @balen.girl hope you love your new adjustable strap!!!


Thank you DrTr. I really hope this time will works. To be honest, I am exhausted after chasing 3 times. As we all know, this bag is hard to come and for all 3 purchases I need to keep asking my SA. And now I am still refreshing my tracking, hoping the ETA will change. Can’t wait to see..


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> I know how you feel abt the strap. Like you were ripped off right? And fancy doing it for the same price that it’s currently at too so ppl will definitely be unhappy. If they increased it by 100-200 to distinguish it from the non adjustable pink one it wouldn’t angry the ones that got it prior, but like this it does. I have the original one too and have to use it with an extender. It’s ok but not ideal and original. Hope you love it when it arrives.


Which extender did you get in the end? I remember there was such a pretty flower motive one, did you get that one? And would you mind sharing where you got it? Thanks!


----------



## Bumbles

Hi @EveyB of course. It’s one from Amazon with 3 flowers on a gold chain and round clasp at the ends. Yes the one you described sounds right. Did you want it for your speedy 20 too? They have lots of pretty designs and cheap too. Adds great length to the strap now for me. Let me take you a pic and share with you later.


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> Hi @EveyB of course. It’s one from Amazon with 3 flowers on a gold chain and round clasp at the ends. Yes the one you described sounds right. Did you want it for your speedy 20 too? They have lots of pretty designs and cheap too. Adds great length to the strap now for me. Let me take you a pic and share with you later.


Thank you Bumbles! Could you share a link or the item name? 

I‘m quite happy with the length of my jacquard straps, but the Buci has this leather strap that can be adjusted to 3 lengths - shoulder, long shoulder and crossbody. The crossbody is way too long on me, so I‘m thinking about wearing it crossbody on the long shoulder length setting with an extender. And I remembered that you got some pretty ones


----------



## Bumbles

EveyB said:


> Thank you Bumbles! Could you share a link or the item name?
> 
> I‘m quite happy with the length of my jacquard straps, but the Buci has this leather strap that can be adjusted to 3 lengths - shoulder, long shoulder and crossbody. The crossbody is way too long on me, so I‘m thinking about wearing it crossbody on the long shoulder length setting with an extender. And I remembered that you got some pretty ones


The strap extender will work perfectly for you and I’m sure you will love it. Here is a pic and also the link. You can choose from many pretty designs but the one I got was my favourite. Simple and very pretty.  Let me know what you end up choosing. Enjoy!


			https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09J2DJRD8/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## EveyB

Bumbles said:


> The strap extender will work perfectly for you and I’m sure you will love it. Here is a pic and also the link. You can choose from many pretty designs but the one I got was my favourite. Simple and very pretty.  Let me know what you end up choosing. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B09J2DJRD8/ref=cm_cr_arp_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5590292


Thanks so much!


----------



## Bumbles

EveyB said:


> Thanks so much!


You’re very welcome!


----------



## balen.girl

My speedy 20 finally arrived. And……. Should I be happy with the condition ? This is not my first speedy, I have in other size too and to my eye, this is weird.. No matter what I do, the position is never right. I am frustrated now.. I know if I bring back they will say this is normal. Yeah, I know, whatever issues we have now will be treated as ‘normal’..


----------



## BULL

balen.girl said:


> My speedy 20 finally arrived. And……. Should I be happy with the condition ? This is not my first speedy, I have in other size too and to my eye, this is weird.. No matter what I do, the position is never right. I am frustrated now.. I know if I bring back they will say this is normal. Yeah, I know, whatever issues we have now will be treated as ‘normal’..
> View attachment 5591818
> 
> View attachment 5591819


This is a more common issue than most people realise. They usually don't even notice. These toron handles are very hard to get perfectly straight when made from soft leather, it literally needs luck on the craftsman's side, not just being skilled. And the smaller the handle, the more likely that it will have this bend. Remember, that these are laser cut with extreme precision, even the holes for the seams are pre-punched to make them completely identical. But the untreated cowhide gives the handle natural flexibility, that can result in this look. But this is just a look, since the leather is soft, it will literally bend to your will with use. If you pack the bag and carry it around by the handles, it will stand straight in a month. Of course if you feel that you shouldn't, or you need absolute perfection from day 0, you can always ask for an exchange, but unless you find something else to be really messed up on the bag, I wouldn't recommend it. I don't find them to be a dealbreaker, they are as natural as the veins on the Togo leather at Hermès, with the difference that this will most probably go away.
And one more argument for keeping it. Even the one on the official press photos are like yours:


----------



## Bumbles

balen.girl said:


> My speedy 20 finally arrived. And……. Should I be happy with the condition ? This is not my first speedy, I have in other size too and to my eye, this is weird.. No matter what I do, the position is never right. I am frustrated now.. I know if I bring back they will say this is normal. Yeah, I know, whatever issues we have now will be treated as ‘normal’..
> View attachment 5591818
> 
> View attachment 5591819


My speedy was slightly like this and I have seen a lot of speedy handles or handles on other LV bags like this so it can be considered normal. It all depends on the luck of the draw and how bothered you are by it. Eventually with use as it is leather it does mould out of this shape if that makes sense. At the end of the day you need to be happy and enjoy it when you use and see it. Hope that helps!


----------



## Bumbles

BULL said:


> This is a more common issue than most people realise. They usually don't even notice. These toron handles are very hard to get perfectly straight when made from soft leather, it literally needs luck on the craftsman's side, not just being skilled. And the smaller the handle, the more likely that it will have this bend. Remember, that these are laser cut with extreme precision, even the holes for the seams are pre-punched to make them completely identical. But the untreated cowhide gives the handle natural flexibility, that can result in this look. But this is just a look, since the leather is soft, it will literally bend to your will with use. If you pack the bag and carry it around by the handles, it will stand straight in a month. Of course if you feel that you shouldn't, or you need absolute perfection from day 0, you can always ask for an exchange, but unless you find something else to be really messed up on the bag, I wouldn't recommend it. I don't find them to be a dealbreaker, they are as natural as the veins on the Togo leather at Hermès, with the difference that this will most probably go away.
> And one more argument for keeping it. Even the one on the official press photos are like yours:
> View attachment 5591838


Wow! You explained this so well and perfectly too! Totally agree that this is more common then we realise and that it can be hard moulding these straps to stand straight perfectly. Very difficult task indeed and can be luck of the draw and skills like you mentioned. Thanks for sharing and explaining.!!!


----------



## balen.girl

BULL said:


> This is a more common issue than most people realise. They usually don't even notice. These toron handles are very hard to get perfectly straight when made from soft leather, it literally needs luck on the craftsman's side, not just being skilled. And the smaller the handle, the more likely that it will have this bend. Remember, that these are laser cut with extreme precision, even the holes for the seams are pre-punched to make them completely identical. But the untreated cowhide gives the handle natural flexibility, that can result in this look. But this is just a look, since the leather is soft, it will literally bend to your will with use. If you pack the bag and carry it around by the handles, it will stand straight in a month. Of course if you feel that you shouldn't, or you need absolute perfection from day 0, you can always ask for an exchange, but unless you find something else to be really messed up on the bag, I wouldn't recommend it. I don't find them to be a dealbreaker, they are as natural as the veins on the Togo leather at Hermès, with the difference that this will most probably go away.
> And one more argument for keeping it. Even the one on the official press photos are like yours:
> View attachment 5591838


Thank you so much ! I feel better now. Honestly, I didn’t notice the one on their web looks similar like mine, but I guess mine is the worst version. Hahaha.. 
I am too tired to walk to LV and ask for return/exchange. I know this bag is hard to get and I am not willing to wait for another piece, who knows it will be better or worst than this one. I will just keep it. I like the new strap, the length is good on me. So I am fine to keep it. Once again, thank you.


----------



## balen.girl

Bumbles said:


> My speedy was slightly like this and I have seen a lot of speedy handles or handles on other LV bags like this so it can be considered normal. It all depends on the luck of the draw and how bothered you are by it. Eventually with use as it is leather it does mould out of this shape if that makes sense. At the end of the day you need to be happy and enjoy it when you use and see it. Hope that helps!


Thank you Bumbles. I am running out of energy on LV, so I won’t return/exchange it. I can foresee what will happen if I bring it back.
Anyway, I like the bag to start with (else I won’t buy it for 3 times..). The size, the shiny matching hardware, the thicker canvas feels. And now plus the new strap, which the length is good for me. So I will definitely keep it and just use it.


----------



## J_Rae

ifahima said:


> Ahhh I would love for the speedyb20 to come in DE with the red or even rose ballerine interior....


----------



## LVtingting

I don’t mean to be picky but just want to point out what I think is they didn’t sew the tab (holds the ring) on straight…in this case is the right side. You can tell from the alignment of piping on each side?!


----------



## Mosman

Just received new adjustable strap and the condition!!!
Right side strap d ring flare out compare to left one. Also handle misaligned again !!!


----------



## Jumper

Honestly, before I had this little one, I always had the impression speedy 20 is too small for my personal use, as the volume capacity is much smaller than the Diane when I multiply the dimensions. Diane could just fit my essentials and Diane’s dimensions is bigger in terms of theoretical volume than speedy 20. But I downsize my wallet a little from Juliette to Clea and now, I could suddenly understand what everybody is talking about when they mention the speedy 20 can fit all their essentials. Because of the shape and closing, the speedy 20 had more “usable” space than the Diane. You could literally fill it to the brim for speedy as it’s zipped closure while, you might be a bit more cautious when filling Diane since you wouldn’t want things to start falling off when you open the snap button. I didn’t know better. 

I love my speedy 20 and I’m glad I got it!


----------



## ChampagneandChakras

This looks perfect as a 'go out' bag. Way too small for me for the daily but I could change my zippy wallet for my zippy coin and fit my phone and even sunglasses, I suppose? I think it's better than the MP Accessories for this purpose.  More "timeless."


----------



## LittleStar88

I’m seriously considering buying this bag AGAIN just to get the adjustable strap. Has anyone else done the same?

Currently using with my MPA strap but It’s quite wide and like the look of the one it came with, only mine is not the adjustable one 

I’ve carried this bag almost exclusively since I got it, neglecting everything else. Am I totally out of my mind if I buy it again?


----------



## southlake01

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m seriously considering buying this bag AGAIN just to get the adjustable strap. Has anyone else done the same?
> 
> Currently using with my MPA strap but It’s quite wide and like the look of the one it came with, only mine is not the adjustable one
> 
> I’ve carried this bag almost exclusively since I got it, neglecting everything else. Am I totally out of my mind if I buy it again?



Haha yes! That would be a little crazy to buy it again just for the strap. But you would probably sell the first one? So then, maybe not totally crazy 

I'm probably in the minority but I don't like the look of the adjustable strap. The adjuster piece is too bulky looking for me. I've also never felt the need to make my Speedy 20 strap shorter or longer. I'm glad I don't have it.


----------



## LittleStar88

southlake01 said:


> Haha yes! That would be a little crazy to buy it again just for the strap. But you would probably sell the first one? So then, maybe not totally crazy
> 
> I'm probably in the minority but I don't like the look of the adjustable strap. The adjuster piece is too bulky looking for me. I've also never felt the need to make my Speedy 20 strap shorter or longer. I'm glad I don't have it.



Ha! Yes, I’d sell one of the two. So just slightly less crazy   

I’m just way too tall for the non-adjustable strap and like to wear it crossbody. It sits basically at my boobs when non-adjustable and it’s not a good look for me


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

LittleStar88 said:


> I’m seriously considering buying this bag AGAIN just to get the adjustable strap. Has anyone else done the same?
> 
> Currently using with my MPA strap but It’s quite wide and like the look of the one it came with, only mine is not the adjustable one
> 
> I’ve carried this bag almost exclusively since I got it, neglecting everything else. Am I totally out of my mind if I buy it again?


Tbh I’ve had a look at the one with the adjustable strap and I didn’t like it at all. Similar to @southlake01 I don’t like the adjuster part with the vacchetta piece, because imo it’s taking the beauty of the pattern on the strap away, making it btw not possible to wear the strap on both sides. Further, due to the adjuster part, the strap is significantly heavier. So I prefer the original version.
Maybe you can just buy the adjustable strap, if you like it, on the preloved market instead of getting a complete new bag and selling your old one?


----------



## LittleStar88

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Tbh I’ve had a look at the one with the adjustable strap and I didn’t like it at all. Similar to @southlake01 I don’t like the adjuster part with the vacchetta piece, because imo it’s taking the beauty of the pattern on the strap away, making it btw not possible to wear the strap on both sides. Further, due to the adjuster part, the strap is significantly heavier. So I prefer the original version.
> Maybe you can just buy the adjustable strap, if you like it, on the preloved market instead of getting a complete new bag and selling your old one?



Thank you so much for this insight! I couldn’t tell that wearing the strap on the other side would be hindered by the adjuster 

I’ve been checking preloved and can’t find one. 

I figure the loss will be the same if I find and buy the strap preloved as it would to buy a whole new bag and sell one set. 

Why can’t LV get these straps right?!


----------



## Jumper

LittleStar88 said:


> Thank you so much for this insight! I couldn’t tell that wearing the strap on the other side would be hindered by the adjuster
> 
> I’ve been checking preloved and can’t find one.
> 
> I figure the loss will be the same if I find and buy the strap preloved as it would to buy a whole new bag and sell one set.
> 
> Why can’t LV get these straps right?!


@MarryMeLV_Now is right. The adjustable strap kinda restrict your strap to facing the “Louis Vuitton” wordings “outside” and the flower blossom motifs “inside”. Technically you can flip it but that would mean the adjustable metal part would hinge on your back or shoulder “poking” you. The adjustable metal adds to the weight but not so much that it makes your shoulder aches since the volume of the bag can contain is not that huge anyway. I don’t like how the metal would hit if I rest the bag strap down. I had to be careful to exercise caution to prevent the adjustable metal part from hitting whenever I want to rest the strap down cos it’s quite “weighty”. It’s significantly heavily than MPA’s adjustable metal. 

Maybe you can check out how much is the price you could sell your older speedy for and see if it’s worth it to pay the difference between selling price of old bag and the current price from retail for the new adjustable speedy 20.


----------



## LittleStar88

Jumper said:


> @MarryMeLV_Now is right. The adjustable strap kinda restrict your strap to facing the “Louis Vuitton” wordings “outside” and the flower blossom motifs “inside”. Technically you can flip it but that would mean the adjustable metal part would hinge on your back or shoulder “poking” you. The adjustable metal adds to the weight but not so much that it makes your shoulder aches since the volume of the bag can contain is not that huge anyway. I don’t like how the metal would hit if I rest the bag strap down. I had to be careful to exercise caution to prevent the adjustable metal part from hitting whenever I want to rest the strap down cos it’s quite “weighty”. It’s significantly heavily than MPA’s adjustable metal.
> 
> Maybe you can check out how much is the price you could sell your older speedy for and see if it’s worth it to pay the difference between selling price of old bag and the current price from retail for the new adjustable speedy 20.



Thank you! Seems my desire to do this is changing with all of the helpful and insightful info!

Since I would be selling to something like Fashionphile, I estimate my cost will be the same if I buy new bag and sell old bag as it would to buy just a strap alone. So either way it’s not a winning situation but knew that going in.

Since the adjustable strap doesn’t seem as beneficial as I thought, I’ll try looking at different straps (Felicie strap and go, or Pochette metis strap).

Y’all saved me a bit of grief here and I thank you!


----------



## Venice04

LittleStar88 said:


> Thank you! Seems my desire to do this is changing with all of the helpful and insightful info!
> 
> Since I would be selling to something like Fashionphile, I estimate my cost will be the same if I buy new bag and sell old bag as it would to buy just a strap alone. So either way it’s not a winning situation but knew that going in.
> 
> Since the adjustable strap doesn’t seem as beneficial as I thought, I’ll try looking at different straps (Felicie strap and go, or Pochette metis strap).
> 
> Y’all saved me a bit of grief here and I thank you!


Maybe consider an extender for your strap. I am under 5'2" and the jacquard strap fits me perfectly. I also purchased a vachetta adjustable strap, but on the longest length, it is still the same length as the jacquard strap.


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

LittleStar88 said:


> Thank you! Seems my desire to do this is changing with all of the helpful and insightful info!
> 
> Since I would be selling to something like Fashionphile, I estimate my cost will be the same if I buy new bag and sell old bag as it would to buy just a strap alone. So either way it’s not a winning situation but knew that going in.
> 
> Since the adjustable strap doesn’t seem as beneficial as I thought, I’ll try looking at different straps (Felicie strap and go, or Pochette metis strap).
> 
> Y’all saved me a bit of grief here and I thank you!


I just got the speedy 20 so I do have the adjustable strap, and I like that you can wear it as a shoulder bag as well as crossbody, but the strap does not sit right at all if you flip it over to wear the flowers on the outside. I doubt that I will use the adjustable strap that much with the bag - I prefer the look of my pink and khaki MPA straps and my pochette Métis reverse strap. I purchased both the khaki and PM straps pre-loved and love having them to mix and match with bags - it’s hard to pay reseller prices for spare straps, but cost per wear wise they have turned out to be some of my best purchases! I also purchased a vachetta strap from Etsy and that looks nice with the speedy 20 too…and I am not as scared using an Etsy strap as I am my LV vachetta strap from my BTP speedy 25! I am a fan of preloaded straps, even though they are spendy!


----------



## LittleStar88

Venice04 said:


> Maybe consider an extender for your strap. I am under 5'2" and the jacquard strap fits me perfectly. I also purchased a vachetta adjustable strap, but on the longest length, it is still the same length as the jacquard strap.



Thanks for the suggestion! I’ve tried it and find that I don’t like how it looks. 

Went through this strap exercise on my colorama Alma BB with this jacquard strap and intensely disliked how it looked with the extenders.


----------



## LittleStar88

Bec Loves Bags said:


> I just got the speedy 20 so I do have the adjustable strap, and I like that you can wear it as a shoulder bag as well as crossbody, but the strap does not sit right at all if you flip it over to wear the flowers on the outside. I doubt that I will use the adjustable strap that much with the bag - I prefer the look of my pink and khaki MPA straps and my pochette Métis reverse strap. I purchased both the khaki and PM straps pre-loved and love having them to mix and match with bags - it’s hard to pay reseller prices for spare straps, but cost per wear wise they have turned out to be some of my best purchases! I also purchased a vachetta strap from Etsy and that looks nice with the speedy 20 too…and I am not as scared using an Etsy strap as I am my LV vachetta strap from my BTP speedy 25! I am a fan of preloaded straps, even though they are spendy!



Yeah, the straps are pricey but given how much I use this bag it’s definitely worth it.

I’d be totally fine using a non-LV vachetta strap (Mattuo has good ones, too). I’ve tried the strap from my Speedy B but felt it looked too wide for some reason, maybe the light color? What width did you go with?


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

LittleStar88 said:


> Yeah, the straps are pricey but given how much I use this bag it’s definitely worth it.
> 
> I’d be totally fine using a non-LV vachetta strap (Mattuo has good ones, too). I’ve tried the strap from my Speedy B but felt it looked too wide for some reason, maybe the light color? What width did you go with?


I purchased the Etsy version as a conversion kit with hardware to make my cerises speedy 25 into a speedy b, so it is the speedy 25b width. It does look like a lot of vachetta when worn with the speedy 20 as all the vachetta - my cerises speedy has patina of course, so I did choose the “slight patina” color for the Etsy strap - it’s a little darker than the vachetta on the new speedy 20, but it seems to work ok!


----------



## Aliluvlv

LittleStar88 said:


> Thank you! Seems my desire to do this is changing with all of the helpful and insightful info!
> 
> Since I would be selling to something like Fashionphile, I estimate my cost will be the same if I buy new bag and sell old bag as it would to buy just a strap alone. So either way it’s not a winning situation but knew that going in.
> 
> Since the adjustable strap doesn’t seem as beneficial as I thought, I’ll try looking at different straps (Felicie strap and go, or Pochette metis strap).
> 
> Y’all saved me a bit of grief here and I thank you!


One other thought would be to ask LV what the cost of a replacement strap is (assuming it would be the new adjustable strap)?


----------



## Elanda

Hello! Happy to join the club! My cutie, ready for going out. Love her so much! ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Tbh I’ve had a look at the one with the adjustable strap and I didn’t like it at all. Similar to @southlake01 I don’t like the adjuster part with the vacchetta piece, because imo it’s taking the beauty of the pattern on the strap away, making it btw not possible to wear the strap on both sides. Further, due to the adjuster part, the strap is significantly heavier. So I prefer the original version.
> Maybe you can just buy the adjustable strap, if you like it, on the preloved market instead of getting a complete new bag and selling your old one?


I totally agree with you! I like the non adjustable one. If I need to lengthen the strap, I just extend it with a short chain, and I actually like the look of an added chain, and imo, it makes me look slimmer!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Elanda said:


> Hello! Happy to join the club! My cutie, ready for going out. Love her so much! ❤️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625587


So cute! Is that a LV charm? It's super cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here's my overly decorated cutie today.


----------



## Elanda

Sunshine mama said:


> Here's my overly decorated cutie today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5627597


Love the chain combo


----------



## Elanda

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute! Is that a LV charm? It's super cute!


no, it's from etsy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Elanda said:


> Love the chain combo


Thank you!


----------



## Odione

Elanda said:


> Love the chain combo


That looks really pretty!


----------



## Aliluvlv

I’m finally in the club, better one year late than never! Crushing on my adorable speedy 20! Hard to believe it’s only been a year since this one was released. Can’t wait to start using her!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5629125
> 
> I’m finally in the club, better one year late than never! Crushing on my adorable speedy 20! Hard to believe it’s only been a year since this one was released. Can’t wait to start using her!


Congrats and it's gorgeous! And I really love your  leaf charm! I'm totally _falling_ for it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats and it's gorgeous! And I really love your  leaf charm! I'm totally _falling_ for it!


    Thank you Sunshine! Glad to be twinning with you!


----------



## fyn72

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5629125
> 
> I’m finally in the club, better one year late than never! Crushing on my adorable speedy 20! Hard to believe it’s only been a year since this one was released. Can’t wait to start using her!


Congratulations @Aliluvlv! Wow it's been a year already! I love mine and bought about 2 months after release as 3 times my order got canceled. Enjoy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fyn72 said:


> Congratulations @Aliluvlv! Wow it's been a year already! I love mine and bought about 2 months after release as 3 times my order got canceled. Enjoy!


Oohhhh yes I remember that! There were so many issues with everyone trying to get this bag near the holidays and all the cancellations, and then the PI. Not to mention the whole strap thing   I’m so glad to hear you still love yours! I’m happy I found this one and decided to go for it over the keepall xs. It’s such an  adorable classic and a great size!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5629125
> 
> I’m finally in the club, better one year late than never! Crushing on my adorable speedy 20! Hard to believe it’s only been a year since this one was released. Can’t wait to start using her!



Welcome to the Club A  — we have been waiting for you . It’s great you found one that you love especially after your first faulty one. It looks _so_ good with that charm (have always loved that charm of yours). Enjoy this classic cutie


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Welcome to the Club A  — we have been waiting for you . It’s great you found one that you love especially after your first faulty one. It looks _so_ good with that charm (have always loved that charm of yours). Enjoy this classic cutie


Thank you M!  I was looking back at pictures of that first one and wow, it was so bad! But somehow I couldn’t stop thinking about what a great size the 20 is and how much I always wanted a classic speedy (but I need strap options), so this really is the best of everything and thankfully I found one at a price point I felt “ok” with. Thanks for holding my spot in the club for me!  I think/ hope I’ve finally reached purse peace.


----------



## McCobie_018

I’m finally part of the club!!!! For those who posted they are coming out with beige strap today 10/15/2022. Thank you so so much!!  Also, I took photos of the beige compared with the black strap. Hope this helps!


----------



## Venice04

McCobie_018 said:


> I’m finally part of the club!!!! For those who posted they are coming out with beige strap today 10/15/2022. Thank you so so much!!  Also, I took photos of the beige compared with the black strap. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5632413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632424


I like the neutral strap color! It looks good on you! What is your height, and is the length on the longest option? Also, how much longer is the adjustable strap vs. the original? Thank you!


----------



## McCobie_018

Venice04 said:


> I like the neutral strap color! It looks good on you! What is your height, and is the length on the longest option? Also, how much longer is the adjustable strap vs. the original? Thank you!


Thank you so so much!  I’m almost 5’1 and 125lbs. All of the straps (black, pink and beige) got the same length.  The longest is a bit over 22 inches and shortest is a bit over 15 inches. This is my very first speedy and I love it! I’m not sure about the original strap measurements.


----------



## Venice04

McCobie_018 said:


> Thank you so so much!  I’m almost 5’1 and 125lbs. All of the straps (black, pink and beige) got the same length.  The longest is a bit over 22 inches and shortest is a bit over 15 inches. This is my very first speedy and I love it! I’m not sure about the original strap measurements.


Thank you so much!


----------



## LittleStar88

I’m loving that beige strap! Looks great! Thank you for sharing the photos!


----------



## Loriad

McCobie_018 said:


> I’m finally part of the club!!!! For those who posted they are coming out with beige strap today 10/15/2022. Thank you so so much!!  Also, I took photos of the beige compared with the black strap. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5632413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632424


Looks great on you! Love the strap color!


----------



## grandpiano

I am also in this club!! Love this new colour and perfect size for everyday. This was the last one of Yorkdale(Toronto) today and I was so lucky to get this beauty!!


----------



## McCobie_018

grandpiano said:


> I am also in this club!! Love this new colour and perfect size for everyday. This was the last one of Yorkdale(Toronto) today and I was so lucky to get this beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632690


Twins!!!! The beige goes with my wardrobe!! Because it has a great neutral color. Love it!!


----------



## octoberrrush

McCobie_018 said:


> I’m finally part of the club!!!! For those who posted they are coming out with beige strap today 10/15/2022. Thank you so so much!!  Also, I took photos of the beige compared with the black strap. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5632413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632424


Congratulations on the purchase! So super cute! Currently waiting for the 20s to come back in stock over here too.


----------



## Norwaygirl86

grandpiano said:


> I am also in this club!! Love this new colour and perfect size for everyday. This was the last one of Yorkdale(Toronto) today and I was so lucky to get this beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632690


So pretty in brown! Congratulations!


----------



## jellenp32

Love this bag. Now on my want list!


----------



## Aliluvlv

McCobie_018 said:


> I’m finally part of the club!!!! For those who posted they are coming out with beige strap today 10/15/2022. Thank you so so much!!  Also, I took photos of the beige compared with the black strap. Hope this helps!
> 
> View attachment 5632413
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632414
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632415
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632416
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632417
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632418
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632419
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632420
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632421
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632422
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632423
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632424





grandpiano said:


> I am also in this club!! Love this new colour and perfect size for everyday. This was the last one of Yorkdale(Toronto) today and I was so lucky to get this beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5632690


Congratulations to both of you!   The new soft beige strap is beautiful and will go with everything! Is the interior red like the other ones?


----------



## grandpiano

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations to both of you!   The new soft beige strap is beautiful and will go with everything! Is the interior red like the other ones?


Thanks! Yes, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
the interior is red!


----------



## EpiFanatic

Busting out my travel companions.


----------



## McCobie_018

Is the wrinkles on the handle normal? It kinda bother me. I’m not sure if I should exchange?


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

McCobie_018 said:


> Is the wrinkles on the handle normal? It kinda bother me. I’m not sure if I should exchange?
> 
> View attachment 5634348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634350


Wrinkling on the handles is normal, but tbh I don’t even see any on yours!


----------



## McCobie_018

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Wrinkling on the handles is normal, but tbh I don’t even see any on yours!


Thank you! I forgot to take a photo of the other side with the LV not inverted. Also, is the vachetta usually rough? the sides are smooth until there's some rough edges on them.


----------



## snibor

McCobie_018 said:


> Is the wrinkles on the handle normal? It kinda bother me. I’m not sure if I should exchange?
> 
> View attachment 5634348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634350


Normal


----------



## excalibur

McCobie_018 said:


> Is the wrinkles on the handle normal? It kinda bother me. I’m not sure if I should exchange?
> 
> View attachment 5634348
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634349
> 
> 
> View attachment 5634350



If I were you I would exchange. A brand new bag shouldn’t show wrinkles.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

McCobie_018 said:


> Thank you! I forgot to take a photo of the other side with the LV not inverted. Also, is the vachetta usually rough? the sides are smooth until there's some rough edges on them.


You’re welcome! 
Based on my experience, leather will soften over time, especially vaccheta. So imo everything is good with the bag!
She’s such a beauty!  I really love the new strap, what a gorgeous color! Enjoy your new addition!


----------



## McCobie_018

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> You’re welcome!
> Based on my experience, leather will soften over time, especially vaccheta. So imo everything is good with the bag!
> She’s such a beauty!  I really love the new strap, what a gorgeous color! Enjoy your new addition!


Thank you so much! I decided to just enjoy the bag and then replace the vachetta later on like a decade or so. I really love the neutral color of it since it goes with everything!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Hello! Does anyone know when the release of the speedy 20 with the new beige strap is in Europe? @Emphosix could you help? Tia!


----------



## Louisgyal37

Prefer the 16mm mono strap. Perfect MIF with no wrinkles Thank God.


----------



## McCobie_018

Louisgyal37 said:


> Prefer the 16mm mono strap. Perfect MIF with no wrinkles Thank God.
> View attachment 5635574


Congratulations!! Omggg it’s so beautiful with the Mono strap!!! Mine has wrinkles on the outside part of the handles. It’ll be appreciated if you take photos of the handles


----------



## Louisgyal37

McCobie_018 said:


> Congratulations!! Omggg it’s so beautiful with the Mono strap!!! Mine has wrinkles on the outside part of the handles. It’ll be appreciated if you take photos of the handles


----------



## McCobie_018

Louisgyal37 said:


> View attachment 5635584
> View attachment 5635586
> View attachment 5635587


She's perfect!! I'm so jealous!!


----------



## EpiFanatic

So this amazing “little big bag” courtesy of @DrTr, fit two huge mutso apples when my apples picking bag maxed out.  And it did not bulge at all. For real…


----------



## McCobie_018

Me and my bff's speedy 20. We are in love!! Just want to share that mine (on the left) seems taller than hers  both were empty


----------



## Mosman

Louisgyal37 said:


> Prefer the 16mm mono strap. Perfect MIF with no wrinkles Thank God.
> View attachment 5635574


Where did you buy this strap??, I prefer this for my speedy 20 too. Thanks


----------



## MaggyH

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Hello! Does anyone know when the release of the speedy 20 with the new beige strap is in Europe? @Emphosix could you help? Tia!


Knowing our luck they’ll release it after the PI  I think I’ll just get the one with the black strap..


----------



## MaggyH

Guys, does anyone know the total length of the new adjustable strap please?


----------



## Louisgyal37

Mosman said:


> Where did you buy this strap??, I prefer this for my speedy 20 too. Thanks


I purchased it at LV years ago before it was discontinued. They pop up secondhand on sites like the realreal and fashionphile from time to time


----------



## MaggyH

Mosman said:


> Where did you buy this strap??, I prefer this for my speedy 20 too. Thanks


There is a similar one for sale from LV, reference *J14102 Mono strap, *or this one:* Mono 16mm. *I have the second one and I use it often.


----------



## McCobie_018

MaggyH said:


> There is a similar one for sale from LV, reference *J14102 Mono strap, *or this one:* Mono 16mm. *I have the second one and I use it often.


That’s a nice mono strap (the J14102). Does anyone know if U.S. SA can order them? I don’t see it here.


----------



## McCobie_018

It’s a little over 22 inches


----------



## McCobie_018

Does anyone know if there’s a price increase Nov 1? My SA said it might be tomorrow too….


----------



## MaggyH

McCobie_018 said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a price increase Nov 1? My SA said it might be tomorrow too….


It just happened in Europe, an hour ago. I haven't heard anything about the US though.


----------



## McCobie_018

MaggyH said:


> It just happened in Europe, an hour ago. I haven't heard anything about the US though.


That’s crazy!! Most likely it’ll be tomorrow here in the U.S. like last year


----------



## ogil324

McCobie_018 said:


> Does anyone know if there’s a price increase Nov 1? My SA said it might be tomorrow too….


It already started in the US, I don't know which items are affected yet! I bought the nano nice a week ago and its was $880 and now its $1000!


----------



## chlee1

What was the previous price? I just found this bag today


----------



## snibor

chlee1 said:


> What was the previous price? I just found this bag today


Are you asking about the price of speedy 20?   The mono was originally $1890 when it first came out.


----------



## chlee1

snibor said:


> Are you asking about the price of speedy 20?   The mono was originally $1890 when it first came out.


Was it $1890 as of a few days ago? It’s currently a little over $2k - is that the recent increase as of November 1?


----------



## snibor

chlee1 said:


> Was it $1890 as of a few days ago? It’s currently a little over $2k - is that the recent increase as of November 1?


No. That was original price when it came out.


----------



## hollyyih

is this normal for the zipper to bunch in at the sides? It does this on both sides. Will it improve? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Also, does this alignment being slightly off center normal? Motifs are closer to one handle than the other. The front looks good though and this was the best of 3 in the store I think I just missed it when I came home. But if this is normal, then I’m satisfied!


----------



## BULL

hollyyih said:


> is this normal for the zipper to bunch in at the sides? It does this on both sides. Will it improve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647851
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does this alignment being slightly off center normal? Motifs are closer to one handle than the other. The front looks good though and this was the best of 3 in the store I think I just missed it when I came home. But if this is normal, then I’m satisfied!
> 
> View attachment 5647855


wow, how is the zipper not bumping into the canvas? :O


----------



## Louisgyal37

hollyyih said:


> is this normal for the zipper to bunch in at the sides? It does this on both sides. Will it improve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647851
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does this alignment being slightly off center normal? Motifs are closer to one handle than the other. The front looks good though and this was the best of 3 in the store I think I just missed it when I came home. But if this is normal, then I’m satisfied!


The zipper and that wonky configuration would annoy the crap out of me. I wouldn’t be able to unsee it. Can you exchange it?


----------



## hollyyih

Louisgyal37 said:


> The zipper and that wonky configuration would annoy the crap out of me. I wouldn’t be able to unsee it. Can you exchange it?


I ordered another one to the store and  hopefully the new one will be better.


----------



## LVinCali

The thicker strap wouldn't work for me and my Nano strap is still so much darker because of the treated vachetta so ordered a mono strap...


----------



## Louisgyal37

LVinCali said:


> The thicker strap wouldn't work for me and my Nano strap is still so much darker because of the treated vachetta so ordered a mono strap...
> 
> View attachment 5648910


It looks much cleaner and classier with the mono strap.


----------



## McCobie_018

hollyyih said:


> is this normal for the zipper to bunch in at the sides? It does this on both sides. Will it improve?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647851
> 
> 
> 
> Also, does this alignment being slightly off center normal? Motifs are closer to one handle than the other. The front looks good though and this was the best of 3 in the store I think I just missed it when I came home. But if this is normal, then I’m satisfied!
> 
> View attachment 5647855


Me and my BFF took photos of our speedy 20 side by side. I think the zipper shouldn’t cinch or bunch in. We love our bags! The only complaints we have is the wrinkles on the vachetta but it can be replaced altogether in couple years so we’re fine with it. Hope the photos help!















Edit: please excuse my baby boy golden retriever


----------



## LittleStar88

McCobie_018 said:


> Me and my BFF took photos of our speedy 20 side by side. I think the zipper shouldn’t cinch or bunch in. We love our bags! The only complaints we have is the wrinkles on the vachetta but it can be replaced altogether in couple years so we’re fine with it. Hope the photos help!
> 
> View attachment 5650852
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650856
> 
> Edit: please excuse my baby boy golden retriever



Hahaha gooood boi approves of these bags


----------



## hollyyih

McCobie_018 said:


> Me and my BFF took photos of our speedy 20 side by side. I think the zipper shouldn’t cinch or bunch in. We love our bags! The only complaints we have is the wrinkles on the vachetta but it can be replaced altogether in couple years so we’re fine with it. Hope the photos help!
> 
> View attachment 5650852
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650856
> 
> Edit: please excuse my baby boy golden retriever


Thanks for showing me this! I ordered another one and it looked even worse. So returned both. I'll just try again when they have new stock!


----------



## Mosman

LVinCali said:


> The thicker strap wouldn't work for me and my Nano strap is still so much darker because of the treated vachetta so ordered a mono strap...
> 
> View attachment 5648910


Hi, the hardware not exactly match right???, I got same strap and that what look like on mine.


----------



## LVinCali

Mosman said:


> Hi, the hardware not exactly match right???, I got same strap and that what look like on mine.


It’s all gold hardware.  Mono strap gold same as the original beige strap gold.


----------



## Mosman

LVinCali said:


> It’s all gold hardware.  Mono strap gold same as the original beige strap gold.
> 
> View attachment 5651507


Thanks, my canvas strap the hardware is more yellow than hardware on speedy 20. So look like mono strap hardware match speedy 20 hardware better !!.


----------



## Mosman

Just realised the hardware on the bag not even matching the colour, zip pull is more yellow than hook ring.
What LV doing ????


----------



## Babxie

After 2 years of waiting for restock, I’m so happy that I am finally in the club and thankful I got a good one! There’s only this one leather tab (photo below) that is not so perfect. It looks like there are faint veins (like veins under skin) on it. I’ll just treat it as it’s “birthmark”. Can’t complain since the rest of the bag is, in my opinion as good as it could be.


----------



## Babxie

I also have a “is it normal” question. Is the stitching at the back of this strap’s vachetta normal? The front part (2nd photo) looks ok.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Babxie said:


> I also have a “is it normal” question. Is the stitching at the back of this strap’s vachetta normal? The front part (2nd photo) looks ok.
> 
> View attachment 5651716
> View attachment 5651717


That’s unfortunately normal for LV. Have a couple of straps where the stitching on the back side looks the same as on yours. 
Congrats on your very beautiful bag!


----------



## Babxie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> That’s unfortunately normal for LV. Have a couple of straps where the stitching on the back side looks the same as on yours.
> Congrats on your very beautiful bag!


Thanks @MarryMeLV_Now!


----------



## ctimec

Does anyone use the 16mm vvn adjustable strap with their speedy 20? Patiently awaiting this strap for mine and would love to see pics if anyone has this combo, thanks!


----------



## SpicyTuna13

ctimec said:


> Does anyone use the 16mm vvn adjustable strap with their speedy 20? Patiently awaiting this strap for mine and would love to see pics if anyone has this combo, thanks!


I have the 12 mm VVN strap that I use with mine — already had it for my pochettes, and it transitioned fine to the Speedy 20. I imagine a 16 mm strap would work just as well.


----------



## ctimec

SpicyTuna13 said:


> I have the 12 mm VVN strap that I use with mine — already had it for my pochettes, and it transitioned fine to the Speedy 20. I imagine a 16 mm strap would work just as well.


Ty for the info. 
I also tried it with my mono bandoliere xl, and it looks okay, but I really want the traditional speedy look so ordered the vvn. I wish they’d just offer it with a vachetta strap!


----------



## LVinCali

ctimec said:


> Ty for the info.
> I also tried it with my mono bandoliere xl, and it looks okay, but I really want the traditional speedy look so ordered the vvn. I wish they’d just offer it with a vachetta strap!



I hear you on the traditional look.  Currently using my mono strap, but will use my vachetta Speedy Nano strap once the vachetta tones are similar enough.

I used a vachetta strap on my 2004 Speedy 25 before bandouliere was ever introduced, my mom did the same in the 80s/90s with a Speedy 30.  No issues and I still prefer that look vs. the big leather bands going down the sides of the Speedy B.

So...  Once you get the vachetta strap, it will be lovely!  When did you order the strap?


----------



## ctimec

LVinCali said:


> I hear you on the traditional look.  Currently using my mono strap, but will use my vachetta Speedy Nano strap once the vachetta tones are similar enough.
> 
> I used a vachetta strap on my 2004 Speedy 25 before bandouliere was ever introduced, my mom did the same in the 80s/90s with a Speedy 30.  No issues and I still prefer that look vs. the big leather bands going down the sides of the Speedy B.
> 
> So...  Once you get the vachetta strap, it will be lovely!  When did you order the strap?


Yes that’s exactly the look I want, traditional old school speedy. Love that! I ordered the strap last week and they said it would be two weeks, which is not too bad. I just got the 20, so hoping the strap will patina at the same rate as the handles. Nice that you have the nano strap!


----------



## grandpiano

Babxie said:


> I also have a “is it normal” question. Is the stitching at the back of this strap’s vachetta normal? The front part (2nd photo) looks ok.
> 
> View attachment 5651716
> View attachment 5651717



I checked mine. Your front part is nicer than mine, and my back part is a little bit better than yours but both of them are fine, it’s normal I think!
I love my beige strap so much. It fits my casual style and I look younger


----------



## grandpiano

grandpiano said:


> I checked mine. Your front part is nicer than mine, and my back part is a little bit better than yours but both of them are fine, it’s normal I think!
> I love my beige strap so much. It fits my casual style and I look younger





oh I forgot to attach this


----------



## Babxie

grandpiano said:


> View attachment 5652394
> 
> oh I forgot to attach this


Thanks for checking! Also I think both of yours look better than mine!


----------



## Moxisox

Joining the club! I probably won’t use her much now since we’re going into winter (snows a lot here), but will be happy to take her out come springtime! I like this new beige strap too.


----------



## Ms Oda Mae

Anyone know if the Speedy 20s are available at the LV store at CDG?


----------



## MeepMeep67

McCobie_018 said:


> Me and my BFF took photos of our speedy 20 side by side. I think the zipper shouldn’t cinch or bunch in. We love our bags! The only complaints we have is the wrinkles on the vachetta but it can be replaced altogether in couple years so we’re fine with it. Hope the photos help!
> 
> View attachment 5650852
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650853
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650854
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650855
> 
> 
> View attachment 5650856
> 
> Edit: please excuse my baby boy golden retriever


I love his photo bombs!!   too cute


----------



## McCobie_018

MeepMeep67 said:


> I love his photo bombs!!   too cute


Thank you so much!! He's such a good boy - I'll give him pets from ya!!


----------



## COCOLUVR

Here is my two cents after carrying this bag for only a few days. After numerous strap attempts. I have decided to use my old vachetta strap. My reasoning is this: The strap holder is not all stitched in so I noticed when I use a heavy strap like (the one it came with or my pochette metis strap, it does this bat wing thing. It just gets on my nerves because it would catch on stuff. With the leather strap it does it less. To each its own but this works for me.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Ms Oda Mae said:


> Anyone know if the Speedy 20s are available at the LV store at CDG?


I would call. If you tell them your travel date, they can let you know if it will be available or not. Good luck!


----------



## octoberrrush

Out for a day of shopping with my new Speedy 20.
Had to return the first one I got because the canvas had a sticky feel to it and the stitching in the piping was visible, the handles were way off and obviously not aligned even in the slightest. Glad the 2nd one I got was much better with thick smooshy canvas and perfectly done piping, handles are much more well aligned. 
I’m very excited to start getting some patina on the vachetta! Didn’t treat this one at all - not even rain and stain to see how this ages and what the difference is. 
I’ve fallen in love with the jacquard strap all over again because of how comfortable it is - doesn’t hurt my shoulder or back even after hours of walking around shopping. 
Such a great piece. Glad I held out and finally got one with the recent restock!


----------



## Ms Oda Mae

COCOLUVR said:


> I would call. If you tell them your travel date, they can let you know if it will be available or not. Good luck!


I bit the bullet and purchased it at the store. A good thing-traffic was horrible and we barely made the plane.


----------



## COCOLUVR

Ms Oda Mae said:


> I bit the bullet and purchased it at the store. A good thing-traffic was horrible and we barely made the plane.


Still got a bargain though.❤️❤️❤️Glad you got it. Post pics when you have a chance.❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Josie1111

Has anyone tried selling an LV bag on Vestiaire (the new Tradesy)? I tried to list something and they rejected. Said they needed a serial number. The new bags have the microchip so I don’t understand.


----------

